# Pipe, Tobacco, and E-Bay Acquisitions



## Nooner

*Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

This one is unbelievable:

http://cgi.ebay.com/JESS-CHONOWITSC...6218024773QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

these next two are one I am watching for my own collection:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5434586444&fromMakeTrack=true - might be a bit expensive, but we'll see where the bid ends up

http://cgi.ebay.com/TIM-WEST-BENT-O...Z5434513573QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem - doesn't look like his best work, but still looks like it would be a nice smoker


----------



## rumballs

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

This is beautiful:
http://cgi.ebay.com/BEN-WADE-MARTIN...Z5441081701QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Scott M

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

From here.

and

from here.

Tom Eltang.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

i was watching that tim west for a while....

then i bought my neighbor/co-workers 2 that he wasn't smoking for a combined $80.... some of his earlier work, too.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

figured i'd keep this mo'fo going, tryin' to help each other out in finding steals on ebay....

here's a nice stanwell that ends in 3 hrs

i'm surprised NOBODY has mentioned TREVER TALBERT pipes on here?

while a bit pricey, this KARL ERIK is worth it. i have a KE extravagant as well, and it smokes awesome (this is actually the design i wanted, but had to settle for what i got).

il ceppo with only 25 minutes!

a nice ser jacapo

a peterson that ends in 1.5 hours

nice lookin poker


----------



## madurofan

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Somebody might do well to bid on these:Mastro de Paja Brigham


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



madurofan said:


> Somebody might do well to bid on these:Mastro de Paja Brigham


I don't really care for that particular Maestro de Paja, but the little Brigham Bulldog is pretty nice... I just bought a little Savanelli bulldog at a local B&M(we are fortunate to have many in Houston) and man, I really liked that I could watch exactly how the tobacco was burning... if I were not afraid of my wife I would definately bid on the Brigham - and I still may risk her wrath and do it anyways!


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Nooner said:


> ...if I were not afraid of my wife I would definately bid on the Brigham - and I still may risk her wrath and do it anyways!


Aw hell... I just gave in to temptation and bid on it anyways!


----------



## madurofan

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Nooner said:


> I don't really care for that particular Maestro de Paja, but the little Brigham Bulldog is pretty nice... I just bought a little Savanelli bulldog at a local B&M(we are fortunate to have many in Houston) and man, I really liked that I could watch exactly how the tobacco was burning... if I were not afraid of my wife I would definately bid on the Brigham - and I still may risk her wrath and do it anyways!


The Bulldog shape is one of my favorites  .


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



madurofan said:


> The Bulldog shape is one of my favorites  .


that Savanelli is beautiful and has a nice Lucite Stem too.. I need to take a picture of it.

I also got beat out on that auction, so I just entered another bid with Hammersnipe!!! Maybe that one will go thru!

HA

Pissed me off when I found the other guy outbid me by $.01!!!


----------



## rumballs

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Another nice Ben Wade Martinique:
http://cgi.ebay.com/BEN-WADE-MARTIN...6224849839QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Apparently it comes with a dog... 

Nording:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Estate-Pipe-Nor...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

apparently not listed by a pipe smoker:
http://cgi.ebay.com/PETERSONS-KINSA...6224937766QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
:r


----------



## croatan

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



mmblz said:


> apparently not listed by a pipe smoker:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PETERSONS-KINSA...6224937766QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> :r


 That's great. I really like the "ruff carved look" as well


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

just loaded a bid into Hammersnipe for this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...1&from=R8&satitle=6226856894&category0=&fvi=1


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

FOURTEEN HUNDRED DOLLAR FOR ONE PIPE??????????

I know not everyone will agree with me on this but that is freaking CRAZY :2


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Franksmith said:


> FOURTEEN HUNDRED DOLLAR FOR ONE PIPE??????????
> 
> I know not everyone will agree with me on this but that is freaking CRAZY :2


that is pretty crazy... but $75 for a $400 pipe... that is not so bad!


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

*this pipe would be a steal!​*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Hercules_W0QQitemZ6228707097QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

i own a savinelli hercules that is IDENTICAL to this one, only mine is not sandblasted, it is smooth. i think i have a photo of it somewhere on here... yep, follow this link.

anyway, it was one of the first pipes i bought (while down in Dallas) and it smokes awesome. currently, this one has zero bids and is only asking $9-ish...

i'm tempted to bid, but i have plenty of pipes.

ANYONE LOOKING FOR A VERY NICE PIPE TO START WITH, HERE'S YOUR CHANCE.

and here's a Nibo "OLD BOY" styled lighter.
http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-NIBO-...6226917532QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

I didn' win that Dunhill... it got too high for my bid 

but maybe this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kurt-Balleby-A-...6228776110QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

looks like it'd smoke well!



IHT said:


> *this pipe would be a steal!​*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Hercules_W0QQitemZ6228707097QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> i own a savinelli hercules that is IDENTICAL to this one, only mine is not sandblasted, it is smooth. i think i have a photo of it somewhere on here... yep, follow this link.
> 
> anyway, it was one of the first pipes i bought (while down in Dallas) and it smokes awesome. currently, this one has zero bids and is only asking $9-ish...
> 
> i'm tempted to bid, but i have plenty of pipes.
> 
> ANYONE LOOKING FOR A VERY NICE PIPE TO START WITH, HERE'S YOUR CHANCE.
> 
> and here's a Nibo "OLD BOY" styled lighter.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-NIBO-...6226917532QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## cameroncouch02

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Nooner said:


> I didn' win that Dunhill... it got too high for my bid
> 
> but maybe this one:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Kurt-Balleby-A-...6228776110QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> looks like it'd smoke well!


I like my pipes with some bend in them, but that one is definately a beauty.


----------



## Xmodius

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Wow. $2000+ Crazy meerschaum pipe.

2000+ Meerschaum - it's fuggin crazy!!

P.S. How do I post as a link rather than as the whole url spelled out? (I tried some searches for the answer.....)

*IHT - there are 2 ways. the easiest way is to click the button next to and on the right side of the "insert picture" button when you post a reply. the one you want looks like a globe with a piece of chain"link" in front of it.
you click it, a pop-up comes up that asks the "text" you want displayed (instead of the URL) and then click next, then you enter the URL on the next one, then click finish. easy cheesey. there's another way, but i don't have time to type it out.*

while we're at it....
check out the pipe i just found out i won over thanksgiving!


----------



## Xmodius

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Thanks, IHT.

Cool pipe you got too, nice price. I'm going to keep watching for some good deals.


----------



## Xmodius

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



cameroncouch02 said:


> I like my pipes with some bend in them, but that one is definately a beauty.


I like bent pipes too, but I think that Balleby is one of the most beautiful pipes I have ever seen.


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Xmodius said:


> I like bent pipes too, but I think that Balleby is one of the most beautiful pipes I have ever seen.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5442491737&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1

Here is one that I won recently - haven't recieved it yet, but I am looking forward to it...

as for that Balleby... I am still torn over whether or not I want to bid on it... it is gorgeous, but I really don't need it... but it is gorgeous...

Someone else tell me that youare gonna try to win it so that I have an excuse not to bid on it!


----------



## Xmodius

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Nooner said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5442491737&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1
> 
> Here is one that I won recently - haven't recieved it yet, but I am looking forward to it...
> 
> as for that Balleby... I am still torn over whether or not I want to bid on it... it is gorgeous, but I really don't need it... but it is gorgeous...
> 
> Someone else tell me that youare gonna try to win it so that I have an excuse not to bid on it!


You got a nice one there, Nooner.

I might bid on the Balleby. :bx


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

a few more:

6229723050
6229426715
6229717984
5447981268
5445820459
6228574189

A Nice Ben Wade Golden Walnut(I have 2 of these already and enjoy them):
6228388911

A Tim West I am gonna try after(but not much higher than the current(60 some odd $) bid:
6228467985

might be a good deal on a Dunhill:
6227556134

A set with what look like a couple Peterson's:
5445877796

and a cool tamper(I have an old Charatan that is very similar)
6229033575

and Finally my favorite of the bunch:
5445603289


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

check out THIS GUYS pipes for auction. camminetto's, karl eriks, a design berlin, and some others.


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Nooner said:


> A Tim West I am gonna try after(but not much higher than the current(60 some odd $) bid:
> 6228467985


I won the Tim West.. so I can't bid on this one:
5446930267

a gorgeous Radice... ahhh....



IHT said:


> check out THIS GUYS pipes for auction. camminetto's, karl eriks, a design berlin, and some others.


but that guy's Karl Erik(5447141012) might be nice enough to make me bid again if it stays that low!!!

I need to stop buying Ebay Pipes... I need the money to spend on my new Jeep!!! I already ordered the lift kit, tires, wheels, front bumper, rear swingaway tire carrier and bracket for my XM radio... now I just need to get a winch and I'll be set and can start buyign pipe again!


----------



## Xmodius

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Don't encourage me!

W.O. Larsen

Caminetto
(This seller is liquidating a bunch of pipes from a pipe store.)

Comoy's Christmas Pipe

That Balleby

I hope I didn't overpay too much. :w


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Xmodius said:


> Don't encourage me!
> 
> W.O. Larsen
> 
> Caminetto
> (This seller is liquidating a bunch of pipes from a pipe store.)
> 
> Comoy's Christmas Pipe
> 
> That Balleby


Congrats on the Larsen and Balleby... I've been watching those two in particular and saw the others! But those two are definately beauts!!!

I have pretty much convinced myself that I'll get that Karl Erik(5447141012) even though I may not be able to smoke it for a while.

The Brigham 3dot came in while I was out of town for Thanksgiving and it is gorgeous as well... and when he said never smoked, it is definately never smoked!!! Late 70's Early 80's, brand spanking new in it's box, still has the sleeve and no evidence of ever having had a flake of tobacco in it!!! WOW!!!

But that Karl Erik will be the last one I buy for a while... honest!!!


----------



## Xmodius

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Nooner said:


> But that Karl Erik will be the last one I buy for a while... honest!!!


Congratulations on the pipes.

Good luck with your self-restraint!


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Xmodius said:


> Congratulations on the pipes.
> 
> Good luck with your self-restraint!


isn't that like the pot calling the kettle black!?!?!

:r


----------



## Xmodius

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Nooner said:


> isn't that like the pot calling the kettle black!?!?!
> 
> :r


Wise you are. :r

I SWEAR this is my last one for awhile!

Here is one that might be a good deal. A pipe dealer currently has the high bid on it.

1977 Dunhill Shell 612 (A big one.)

Ending soon!


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

okay... here is a beautiful Karl Erik I am NOT going to bid on:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Pipe-Karl-Erik-...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

and here is the Radice that should be my last for a while:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Radice-Brown-Br...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Nooner said:


> okay... here is a beautiful Karl Erik I am NOT going to bid on:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Pipe-Karl-Erik-...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> and here is the Radice that should be my last for a while:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Radice-Brown-Br...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


both are awesome, i love karl eriks. my extravigant sandblast is kick ass.

the radice is very nice as well. i've wanted a hawkbill for a long time, that is close to one.


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> both are awesome, i love karl eriks. my extravigant sandblast is kick ass.
> 
> the radice is very nice as well. i've wanted a hawkbill for a long time, that is close to one.


ya... I didn't bid on that last Erik... after I looked at it a few more times it didn't hold the same appeal that that Radice does... what'd ya'll think I should Hammersnipe that Radice for? I don't really need it though, so if you want it for your collection I will pass.

Oh.. and the West came in today... the grain is not as nice as I'd hoped, but I plan to use it to smoke a couple aromatics I was gifted(thanks Dave!) - it was smoked once, maybe twice!!!


----------



## Xmodius

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

I like both of those, Nooner.


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

gave in to temptation...

just placed the Hammersnipe bid on that Radice... regardless of whether I win or lose this one I am DONE!!! No more Pipes on ebay(or at local shops) for a while... you guys gotta help me resist here!

:al


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

I JUST KNOW YOU'RE ALL AFTER THIS ONE!


----------



## pnoon

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> I JUST KNOW YOU'RE ALL AFTER THIS ONE!


That's just WRONG !!


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

onto a serious ebay auction. i love my Mastro de Paja horns.... so, here's one that's close to what mine are like... beautiful pipe here.

mastro de paja sandblasted horn


----------



## Lumpold

*Zippo Gift Set...*

Should have expected it, but never really thought of pipe makers teaming up with Zippo...
http://cgi.ebay.com/20973-Zippo-Pet...2202366QQcategoryZ952QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## illuminatus

*Re: Zippo Gift Set...*

one of the guys at my local B&M uses a special pipe zippo for his pipe.. the chimney has one large hole in each side (like the size of my ring finger), instead of the many small holes.. he holds it parallel to the top of his pipe and it works great.. I don't know anything about pipes, but he seems happy with it...


----------



## Don Fernando

*Re: Zippo Gift Set...*



illuminatus said:


> the chimney has one large hole in each side (like the size of my ring finger), instead of the many small holes.. ...


i remember seeing an older one on ebay that had a heart shape instead of a circle..i thought that was pretty neat..


----------



## IHT

*Re: Zippo Gift Set...*

zippo has been making pipe lighters for years...
(going to merge this with the ebay thread).


----------



## Lumpold

*Re: Zippo Gift Set...*

I just never imagined a pipe manufacturer would team up with zippo... same way I wouldn't imagine a cigar company teaming up with zippo...


----------



## DrStrangelove

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Ive seen that pipe lighter set around for like 85 bucks new, don't bid too hi!


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

*FOR THE CHEAP BASTIDS, OR NEWBIES LOOKING FOR A CHEAP PIPE.*

Jirsa

a calabresi

another calabresi

two small meerschaums (new)

a new peterson, 4th of July pipe 2004

skull meerschaum, new, 2 hours left, under $20

an old peterson 999 - i know someone is eyeballing one of these. this one is pretty old though.

a list of PETERSONS that are ending soon.

here's one from that list of petersons


----------



## IHT

*I Won A Tool!!*

lol, yep, i'm such a tool i had to win one...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5450059132&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

the local place has some cheapy pipe tools for $12!!! i remember when they were only abour $3, if that...

so, bought a decent looking one, hopefully pretty solid, and free shipping. i only have 1 other tool/tamper, and my son THREW it someplace in the yard (we have about a foot of snow now, so it'll be a while before i find it - like next spring when i mow).


----------



## illuminatus

*Re: I Won A Tool!!*



IHT said:


> so, bought a decent looking one, hopefully pretty solid, and free shipping. i only have 1 other tool/tamper, and my son THREW it someplace in the yard (we have about a foot of snow now, so it'll be a while before i find it - like next spring when i mow).


wow, that $20 meerschaum would have been amazing.. I'm interested in trying pipes, I hear such great things, but don't have the $$ to drop on a decent pipe.. that meerschaum was an.. interesting design.. oh well, I've got a whole new year to try pipes... as for your son throwing your tool? Well, take his favorite xbox game and throw it out there... :r just thinking of what my dad would have done to me...


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

a radice rind estate pipe

a Brebbia estate pipe

unsmoked Karl Erik

new aldo velani

RADICE HAWKBILL

a bent poker by Paul Bonaquisti

ashton pebble grain poker

new don carlos

here's a cheap piece of crap.... 

l'anatra estate pipe...


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

I gave in to temptation again....

6234712831

It is priced way too low... I put in a bid for $75... maybe I'll get it...


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

DAMNIT, I WON ANOTHER!

unbelievably cheap price for a Da Vinci.


----------



## FunkyPorcini

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

I am horrible at Ebaying. There are so many bottom feeders making a business out of buying and selling Ebay items that it makes it really hard to get cool stuff. I remember the old days where you could find some really great deals but it seems that now those deals are few and far between.

Anybody have pointers?


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Nooner said:


> I gave in to temptation again....
> 
> 6234712831
> 
> It is priced way too low... I put in a bid for $75... maybe I'll get it...


Yep... I won!!! It is a new Charatan, and not the highest quality, but these are supposed to be superior to Dunhills sooo.... I am happy to get it at a lower price than I've found anywhere else.



FunkyPorcini said:


> I am horrible at Ebaying. There are so many bottom feeders making a business out of buying and selling Ebay items that it makes it really hard to get cool stuff. I remember the old days where you could find some really great deals but it seems that now those deals are few and far between.
> 
> Anybody have pointers?


Greg(IHT) seems to be better than me at finding deals, but I never buy anything that I pay more than I wanted for... if that makes sense?

Using Hammersnipe has totally changed Ebay for me - I just enter the most I am willing to pay for something and let it works its magic. It also limits me to 3 auctions per week, so I am kept even more honest!


----------



## FunkyPorcini

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Nooner said:


> Using Hammersnipe has totally changed Ebay for me - I just enter the most I am willing to pay for something and let it works its magic.


That's what I'm talking about. I had no idea something like this existed. No wonder I am never able to outbid people even though I am sitting here refreshing every second to see if someone tried to get in at the last moment. I'm going against a computer...eff-sake man. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



FunkyPorcini said:


> That's what I'm talking about. I had no idea something like this existed. No wonder I am never able to outbid people even though I am sitting here refreshing every second to see if someone tried to get in at the last moment. I'm going against a computer...eff-sake man. Thanks for the heads up.


you can thank SeanGar, cuz i got sniped on a bid a while back and he told us all about HammerSnipe.com. i've been using that now exclusively, and i think i've won 3 auctions with it, including that last one.
i can't believe i got that nice looking Da Vinci for $36!!! those go for over 120+ brand new (from the cheapest source i know for them).

also, when i post "ebay finds", they all close within 24 hours or so... i go search by "ending soonest" and go from there... i dont' like to spend too much, so i go for solid/cheap pipes, and try to look for lightly smoked or new pipes.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

kick ass Karl Erik, 15 minutes, $61 is winning so far (normally a $250-300 pipe).

nice caminetto - straight, not my style, but i will own one soon.

sasieni 4 dot  - reserve isn't met, i don't know how much it is either.

nice ascorti - used.

american pipe maker - jack weinberger, big ol' bowl, 2" deep.

ben wade freehand

armellini

mastro de paja  - new

another new Mastro de Paja


----------



## Xmodius

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> kick ass Karl Erik, 15 minutes, $61 is winning so far (normally a $250-300 pipe).
> 
> nice caminetto - straight, not my style, but i will own one soon.
> 
> sasieni 4 dot  - reserve isn't met, i don't know how much it is either.
> 
> nice ascorti - used.
> 
> american pipe maker - jack weinberger, big ol' bowl, 2" deep.
> 
> ben wade freehand


DAMN!

I checked this thread and clicked on the Karl Erik; it had 33 seconds remaining. (I like it!!) So, I hit 'bid' and went through login, bid and bid confirmation and on bid confirmation it had ended. That's a cool pipe!


----------



## FunkyPorcini

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

I got Hammersnipe loaded and keyed in on that Sasieni 4 Dot. I don't know why but I am a sucker for that shape even though it is very similar to the 4 Dot I currently smoke.


----------



## Xmodius

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



FunkyPorcini said:


> I got Hammersnipe loaded and keyed in on that Sasieni 4 Dot. I don't know why but I am a sucker for that shape even though it is very similar to the 4 Dot I currently smoke.


OK, I'm not going to bid on it, :r . But, I was looking. :w


----------



## FunkyPorcini

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Xmodius said:


> OK, I'm not going to bid on it, :r . But, I was looking. :w


Go ahead bro, my bid is probably ridiculously low anyhow. I'm a cheap sumumubeech.
(30)


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> kick ass Karl Erik, 15 minutes, $61 is winning so far (normally a $250-300 pipe).
> 
> ben wade freehand
> 
> mastro de paja  - new


I need to get a Karl Erik Extravagant... bad!!! That was a fantastic price on one, but it wasn't the best example I've ever seen either.

Now that Ben Wade.. I LOVE the 'real' Ben Wade's the ones made by Preben Holm - this recent re-release of pipes under the Ben Wade name sucks...I own a couple Golden Walnut's and another that I can't recall the name of. I may put in a bid on that one if Greg isn't gonna.

And that Mastro is pretty cool too.. what is it? A Volcano... I am not familiar with that shape, but I like it and would love to bid on that one too! With the Ben Wade and the Charatan I just won that'd fill my 3 auction quota for the week!


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

ahh.. just remembered... my last Ben Wade is a Spiral... a pretty cool pipe, haven't smoked it yet, but I just finished cleaning it and I still need to re-fit the stem, it is a bit loose.

***Edit*** just put in a bid with Hammersnipe on the Ben Wade for $60, but if someone else is bidding I can pull the bid or if I win pass it along for the same price I pay to someone else. I am not gonna bid on the Mastro as it is in Italy and already higher than I would pay when shipping is factored in - not that it isn't worth more, but just not to me, I'd rather have a freehand!


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

no, i'm not bidding on any more after that Da Vinci... i just put some of these out there for you guys (everyone). the ones i post are pipes i feel would be worth the trouble bidding on (in my frugal way).


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Kinda ironic....


----------



## FunkyPorcini

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

I guess I should ask you guys before I bid because I don't know too much about this stuff. I just won this . Did I get ripped off?


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

i don't think you got screwed on that one. if it's only been smoked a few times, that's a cool deal.
and, it's a well made brand, in great shape. it's hard to find anything worth a damn under $30.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

a peterson "tankard" - looks similar to a poker

new Nording - rusticated, straight billiard.

aldo velani  - straight billiard, don't know why i'm seeing so many of them. i'm not one for straight pipes.

Sasieni  - apple shape, which i like.

THIS ONE IS MIS-NAMED, MAY GO CHEAP. it's actually a Savinelli, from the Hercules line, which i have one myself (not this style though), and they smoke great. if you look at the design on the stem, then the photo of my pipe, it's the same "hercules" logo. the only thing i'd suggest is getting a new lucite bit put on, which is what i'm going to do to mine in a month from now.

nice looking Barling - canadian shape (long stem)

barontini ?? looks decent, but has a reserve.

a savinelli octavia  - used.

Castello poker... sweet..

another Nording - ends around 10pm CST


----------



## FunkyPorcini

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> i don't think you got screwed on that one. if it's only been smoked a few times, that's a cool deal.
> and, it's a well made brand, in great shape. it's hard to find anything worth a damn under $30.


Okay, cool. Thanks.

That Octavia is really cool looking. Too bad I already maxed my Hammersnipe. Eh. Probably better I stop spending money for a bit anyway.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

more from "the devils ball sweat".

a list of mastro de pajas. some very nice lookin ones in there... i must stay strong.
this one really caught my eye - only smoked 6 times.

ser jacapo poker

big Moretti


----------



## FunkyPorcini

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> more from "the devils ball sweat".
> 
> a list of mastro de pajas. some very nice lookin ones in there... i must stay strong.
> this one really caught my eye - only smoked 6 times.
> 
> ser jacapo poker
> 
> big Moretti


I will not give in you evil pusher-man.


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Another great Charatan:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6232775268&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

it is currently only $79 but I would expect it to go a bit higher, I was gonna bid on this one, but I already won the Earlier Charatan and the Ben Wade, so I am out for a while unless something truely spectacular show up... I would like to have this one though... it is described as a 'Sabbiata'(which means sandblast) and it looks like an Apple to me... all in all a nice pipe.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

that Savinelli Hercules (that is mis-represented) is still only $23, and with 4 hours left!!


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

mastro de paja - has only an hour 20 minutes left, at $26!!!

castello with 30 minutes left.

$17 NORDING!! GRADE F, only 30 minutes left!!

W.O. Larsen, nice looking sandblast (not rusticated like the description says) estate pipe. *only $15 right now (reserve not met). 50 minutes left.*

aldo velani - only $15, an hour left??!! (i figured out why nobody has bid - they misspelled the name. they added an "r" before the "l" in velani. you can see it in the photo of the stem. cheapest i can find these NEW on the net is $64)

brand new Caminetto - 1 hr 48 mins, and only $51. bulldog shape, tan, sandblasted.

i'm adding THIS ONE to my secret pipe santa wish list.


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> $17 NORDING!! GRADE F, only 30 minutes left!!


you suck... I just bid on that... [email protected]!!!

***edit*** well... I didn't win. It went for only $36!!!


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

don't feel bad, that damn aldo velani went for $20 frickin dollars!!
my wife and son wanted to go eat CHINESE FOOD!! i put a hammersnipe in, but someone sniped my snipe by a couple bucks.

$20 freakin bucks for an aldo velani??!!

that's alright, i'm emailing a guy who put up a Mastro de Paja that didn't get a single bid - seeing if he'll take $15 for it.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Pipe Book by Alfred Dunhill - 7.99 buy it now. 11 hours remain.

Nibo version of an Old Boy lighter - $14 buy it now, same seller i got my tamper from.


----------



## FunkyPorcini

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Not really a "deal" form what I can tell but I absolutely dig the look of this one. I guess you can buy them new. Has anybody heard about how they smoke?


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

ser jacapo's are awesome italian pipes.
i saw that one as well, but i don't like to pipes i don't think some people would bid on. of course, i'm looking for a "deal" when i look at ebay.... call me stingy, but i don't like the idea of paying more than $100 for a pipe. my two masto de pajas combined to cost $200 (one i got off ebay, the other i got brand new from www.dinopuffin.it/)


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

w.o. larsen

ser jacapo

another ser jacapo

a HUGE Jirsa

nording freehand

butz-choquin sitter

pipa croci - nice lookin.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

ascorti - ends in 2 minutes

pipa croci ends in 31 minutes.

nording - 3 hrs, $13.


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> pipa croci ends in 31 minutes.
> 
> nording - 3 hrs, $13.


That Nording looks a lot like an older Ben Wade, and the Pipa Croci is gorgeous.

In honor of my purchasing another old Charatan(a Lane Era Special this time - a nicer pipe than the Perfection I bought a few days ago, I also scouted out some Executives... no Selected or Supremes for me, yet...)

A rare and beautiful pre WWII Underboar

A Lane Era Executive

Another nice Lane Era Special

A post-lane Era(from the looks of it) Belvedere - two steps below Special, and one below Perfection

Another post-lane Belvedere without the Double Comfort bit?


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

a couple unidentified Tim Wests(I think) These could be a GREAT deal for someone if they are indeed made by Tim West.. I think I am gonna big on the smaller one(the first one):

http://cgi.ebay.com/Medium-size-han...6235252696QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6235219899

edit:

upon closer inspection I'm not sure the second one is a Tim West... it does look to be an American Carver anyone know who it may be? MaduroFan, IHT?


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

i've got a tim west that looks like the smaller of the 2 (anything is smaller than the 9 inch long, 4 inch tall pipe from hell). 
actually, the 2 tim wests i have, they have different stampings. one has the two circles with tim west in the middle. the other has tim west scratched into the shank.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

alright, tossers.

i'm gonna post the links to the pipes I'M WATCHING.... i don't know why (maybe because i know i shouldn't be bidding).

mastro de paja  - canadian style. 18 hrs

mastro de paja  - straight WHITE stem. 18 hrs (same seller)

mastro de paja - wax drip finish (rare for a mastro), horn style. 18.5 hrs (same seller)

ascorti - little stubby straight stem (looks almost like my stubby Stanwell - only better). 21 hours.

Nording 925 w/ silver band - nice little straight pipe, hardly used. 1 day, 21 hours (currently $5.80)

Armellini - nice lookin NEW freehand. 4 days, 17 hours.

THERE, that's what i'm watching, go ahead and bid...


----------



## EnyafanJT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...OIBSAA:US:31&userid=cac_pipes&Item=6235267704

i won this today the guy that would have won it withdrew since he thought it would be too big. 71 bucks for a 225 (cheapest price i have seen new) dollar pipe is not bad in my opinion. just glad i didn't order any more cigars like i was going to.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

very nice find.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

a used savinelli

calabresi

a new wiley

another unsmoked wiley - photos are fuzzy, but looks decent.

check out the grain on this viprati!


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

a few more goodies I'd love to own:

a Tsuge - I really need to get one of these soon!

oops... I messed up the link for the second pipe... it was a Nice Ben Wade!


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

the links sent me to the same pipe.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

NEW KARL ERIK!! 4 hrs left. the seller seems like a jackass and won't list the shipping cost (i hate those ppl who charge you $10 for shipping/handline - then you get the package regular mail for 1.25 on the stamp??!!)

check out this GBD w/ clear stem! 6 hrs left.

a Vauen or Radice? shape of a golf club.

a nice WINSLOW. 6 hrs left.

mastro de paja bulldog - 7.5 hrs left.


----------



## Scott M

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

A  Cheratan Belvedere

Might not be much of a find, but it's nice to see an Ebay seller with a sense of humor.


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Scott M said:


> A  Cheratan Belvedere
> 
> Might not be much of a find, but it's nice to see an Ebay seller with a sense of humor.


I am beginning to collect Charatan pipes and know very little, but unfortunatly that one appears to be fairly new(1988-current), not that it isn't a good pipe, it is certainly superior to most Peterson's, and probably on par with a Dunhill, but not one of the ones that seem to be such good smokers - of course I could be wrong, I have been wrong many times in the past, and will likely be wrong many times in the future...

The thing to look for is the little 'L' in script inside a circle(see picture below - best I could do, look to the top left). That will indicate it is a Lane-Era pipe, if it does not have a DC anywhere on it, that is even more desireable, because that would mean it was made prior to the purchase by Dunhill(DC = Dunhill's Charatan).

a pretty cool Charatan artice is found here:

http://www.pipeguy.com/cp-gage.htm


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

found a better pic on ebay:


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

I gave in to temptation again...

5456262928


----------



## Nooner

*A couple for Greg*

A nice and unique Radice Horn

A Eltang Freehand in a similar shape to a horn with amazing grain!


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

I won these 2 on ebay, hope I did ok. The peterson is almost new. $30.08 for both shipped to me, didnt see how I could go wrong but, will see when I get them.
Item # 5455603631

peterson aran 999

Savinelli roma and peterson


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

nice looking bulldogs.

i like that shape, need to get one.
matter of fact, i know Jeff is looking at getting a peterson 999.

just make sure they're nice and cleaned up, joe, i'm sure they'll smoke great.

i'm finally cleaning my last Stanwell that i bought (horn shaped), and boy, the salt is turning dark brown.. it barely looked smoked at all.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Congrats Mr. C. Love the pipes. Gonna have to get me a couple now.
Damn Slope.


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

$10.50 for a peterson july 4th bulldog. ends at 4 pm cst \

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...arch.dll?from=R40&satitle=5456263086%09&fvi=1


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

A Nice Ben Wade Golden Walnut

A Reasonably Priced Nording Bulldog

A Cool Nording Candian

Another Golden Walnut

An interesting Pipe.. but I don't know anything about it...

And the Two Auctions I may bid on:

A set with a couple GBDs and a Stand

A VERY attractive Straight Grain by Tim Fuller

I was just checking out his website today: http://tcfullerpipes.com/ and thinking about emailing to see he would make me a custom pipe, but that one is pretty darned nice... I think it'll sell for a little bit more than $80 though... but I am already thinking about how I can justify the purchase. I have purchased a couple of Pipes from this same seller - both on and off ebay... I need to give him a call and speak in person vs. over the internet via email!

and one last auction:
A "Cigar Pipe"? Looks like maybe you put a cigar inside it?


----------



## Kayak_Rat

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Yes I got the fever too. Just won these. 5456437476
Christmas all over again. Any opinions?


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

just get 'em cleaned.
the one with the star, i forget what brand that is... i know there's a very expensive american pipe maker who uses a star.

the bent one, man that's got some serious cake built up...


----------



## EnyafanJT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

i am making some pipes now. as soon as i finish sommme i will post pics. i am doing almost everything by hand (by choice). I will have to buff with a wheel since carnuba is too hard to hand polish but i am very excited and it is very soothing to sit outside and file/sand them into shape. been getting killed on the ardor/winslow ebay front as of late, worth what folks are paying but ... ps lol i have a logo for my pipes anybody know how the gold leaf stuff works?


----------



## Scott M

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> the one with the star, i forget what brand that is... i know there's a very expensive american pipe maker who uses a star.
> 
> the bent one, man that's got some serious cake built up...


Mark Tinsky uses a star on his stems, but I don't know which pipe you're talking about, Greg.

And yes, that's alot of cake in there.


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Scott M said:


> Mark Tinsky uses a star on his stems, but I don't know which pipe you're talking about, Greg.
> 
> And yes, that's alot of cake in there.


I think Greg is talking about the poker... but I don't think that is a Tinksy.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

wankers...

i won another, a nording canadian this time.
pretty nice, and cheap, for a lightly used nording. been wanting a canadian.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Nooner said:


> I think Greg is talking about the poker... but I don't think that is a Tinksy.


i don't recall which one i was talking about, the star on the stem, which tinksy does, but i think his "stars" are inside a circular insert on the stem, not a stamped start...

still, that poker is nice looking.


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> wankers...
> 
> i won another, a nording canadian this time.
> pretty nice, and cheap, for a lightly used nording. been wanting a canadian.


I was watching that one too... heck, I think I even posted it!!! I need to add a Canadian to my collection, but I am waiting for something American to come up.

Check out this Radice:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Radice-Rind_W0QQitemZ6240160249QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

an interesting Volcano:
http://cgi.ebay.com/John-Hamilton-M...6240333339QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

maybe a good buy... if you like gambling this might be a set for you!!! Instant Pipe Collection.
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-20-ESTATE-...6240525875QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Nooner said:


> I was watching that one too... heck, I think I even posted it!!! I need to add a Canadian to my collection, but I am waiting for something American to come up.


that's kinda ironic, don't you think? an american canadian?


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

i got my nording in today. it's a tiny little "canadian", but in superb shape. when they said "smoked a few times", they weren't lieing. no teeth marks around, almost no build up in the bowl (not from cleaning - i can still see wood that hasn't been burnt by tobacco in the bowl yet). 
beautiful little pipe.


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Love the grain in this bjarne freehand, 4 hrs left good price as of now

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5458004952&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## Kayak_Rat

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Just got my pipes in today. MMMMMM. Just like christmas.


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

got mine to 'Rat. I think I got a very good deal. the bulldog is like new but the mouthpiece/steam looks older- maybe switched. doesnt matter cant ask for too much they were $15 a piece.


----------



## IHT

*What Not To Do On Ebay....*

PAY MORE THAN A NEW PIPE IS WORTH!!

exhibit A:
http://cgi.ebay.com/VERY-NICE-PETER...6242110118QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

this is a standard Peterson Aran model pipe...

if you look at our "pipe links" section, you can find many vendors who sell these NEW for $64 or maybe even less.
so, why pay $79+ for a used one?

btw - i just ordered a slightly different Peterson Aran from a Vendor, should have it next week.


----------



## EnyafanJT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

got both of these new winslow crown 200 for 57 each and they retail for 140-150 and have never seen them for less than 100 and these are all smooth none of that partial sandblasting/rustication that i am not too fond of. the seller was none too happy for getting such a low price but that is the nature of ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5459370567&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5459372877&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

this one might be a pretty good deal, but I wonder how it'll smoke...
Caminetto

and a Couple Really nice looking Ben Wades

I really LOVE this one... I am about ][ this far from bidding on it.. and this is just after I promised myself I would not buy another pipe until this summer... alas I will resist the temptation to bid.
Danish Hand Model 100

Another that looks like a great deal for a freehand lover.
Royal Grain


----------



## Scott M

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

I'm REALLY considering bidding on these early Petersons.

Musta been carved by "the wee folk" themselves.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

i know someone is looking for a DUNHILL BULLDOG OR RHODESIAN shaped pipe.... here's a bulldog.

14 hours left.

for you cheap bastages, check out this sellers list of NEW/UNSMOKED petersons, stanwell, and a few savinellis - starting at $29
http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZitlog2QQhtZ-1


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

that Stanwell would be my choice -

Ooo... I bought another Ben Wade - this time a Canadian. I have been looking for an American Canadian(eh?), but a British Canadian will have ot do for now!

I would love to have this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6245297547&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEBI:IT&rd=1

or this one:

http://www.daft.de/pfeifen/nordh/bild06_pic.html

if someone wants to gift me a really nice pipe 

here are a couple I have been watching since they listed and are REALLY, REALLY, NICE, but I won't be able to bid since I just bought that Ben Wade:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6245147569&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6245532317&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

savinelli roma 6hrs left new

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5462231463&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



mr.c said:


> savinelli roma 6hrs left new
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5462231463&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


joe, check the bottom link of my previous post (2 above yours). :fu

here's a nice butz-choquin. ends in 2 hrs, only 12 bucks so far.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Butz-Choquin-1-...Z5462198883QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

a few more...

brand new Aldo Velani
http://cgi.ebay.com/MINT-Aldo-Velan...Z5457792595QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

*DO NOT OVERBID ON PIPES!! i have this very same pipe (sitting in my truck right now), i bought for my dad a few years ago, i paid less than $30. also, you can find these online, NEW, from vendors for a helluva lot cheaper than this!!*
http://cgi.ebay.com/STANWELL-Zebran...6244244179QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

another new savinelli roma....
http://cgi.ebay.com/PIPE-Savinelli-...6245520848QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

nice lookin LITTLE pipe, by bari.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Bari-Squash-Dan...6245507938QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

DUNHILL BENT BULLDOG W/ CUMBERLAND STEM.
http://cgi.ebay.com/DUNHILL-CUMBERL...6245511236QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> joe, check the bottom link of my previous post (2 above yours). :fu
> 
> here's a nice butz-choquin. ends in 2 hrs, only 12 bucks so far.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Butz-Choquin-1-...Z5462198883QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


sorry greg didnt see that because you are on my ignore list :fu

joej/k


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> joe, check the bottom link of my previous post (2 above yours). :fu
> 
> here's a nice butz-choquin. ends in 2 hrs, only 12 bucks so far.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Butz-Choquin-1-...Z5462198883QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


i can't believe someone won that BC for only $12. :c

well, i got my hammersnipes in on a couple of pipes that end in over an hour, but i'm off to bed... we shall see if i win or not (i doubt it, low bids for those pipes).


----------



## EnyafanJT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

makes me sick. i sent this guy the money on the 13th (money order) and he hasn't sent an email or anything so i had to dispute the auctions. he was irritated that the 300 bucks worth of pipes went for 114 so he may have not sent them and kept the money. at any rate this will be my last bid at ebay, just too much BS i had rather buy one at an online store.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5459370567&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5459372877&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1[/QUOTE]


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

that really sucks! sorry to hear that. Hope you get your pipes sometime or at least your money back.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

caminetto - 1 day left.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6248261277&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

radice - 3 hours left, 44 bucks right now.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Radice-Pipe-Est...6246806656QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

a bjarne sitter, looks like it would need a cleaning though. 6 hrs, 28 bucks.
http://cgi.ebay.com/BJARNE-PIPE-BRI...6246021032QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

nice looking Larsen estate pipe...
http://cgi.ebay.com/DANISH-ESTATE-P...Z5463438086QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

an unsmoked Stanwell. 8 hrs, 31 bucks
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-and-Unsmoke...Z5460882985QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ooooooo... a ferndown bent bulldog w/ cumberland stem.... rusticated.
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-LJS-Briars-...6248064884QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

another stanwell, a little nicer though.
http://cgi.ebay.com/LIKE-NEW-STANWE...6246595094QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

nice older larsen estate pipe... i mean, older...
http://cgi.ebay.com/DANISH-ESTATE-P...6246889030QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

a new nording freehand. has a reserve on it, don't know how high... i hate reserves, doesn't make sense to me. if you will only accept a certain amount, no less, then start the auction at that price.
http://cgi.ebay.com/NORDING-FREEHAN...6247609240QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

last edit to clean up some typos


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> an unsmoked Stanwell. 8 hrs, 31 bucks
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-and-Unsmoke...Z5460882985QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> another standwell, a little nicer though.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LIKE-NEW-STANWE...6246595094QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Gorgeous finds... I need to get a Stanwell one of these days...


----------



## Darb85

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-26-Pipes-Pl...6249572657QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

dont know if this is a great deal or not but figured id share it


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Darb85 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-26-Pipes-Pl...6249572657QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> dont know if this is a great deal or not but figured id share it


If you aren't bidding on that I'm all over it!!! Looks like some REALLY interesting stuff!


----------



## Darb85

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

not bidding no money:tg have at it


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

wasn't someone looking for a DUNHILL RHODESIAN??!!

here's a RADICE POKER.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Radice-Rind-G-B...6247892225QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Nooner said:


> If you aren't bidding on that I'm all over it!!! Looks like some REALLY interesting stuff!


nooner its $25 for shipping ouch!


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

another interesting one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5465259321&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:12


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

i'm getting sick of being outbid all the time...
i missed out on a sweet radice rind poker yesterday (by $2). bastages.


----------



## drevim

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Not going to claim this is a great deal, since I'm just starting to look for my first, but based on what I've read, these should be a good price for a large lot.

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOT-0F-SPLENDID...Z5467894167QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

*If not sorry!!!*


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

2hrs 10 minutes left on a stanwell colonial. $20 as of now, frigging $8 to ship:c

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6249948280&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



mr.c said:


> 2hrs 10 minutes left on a stanwell colonial. $20 as of now, frigging $8 to ship:c
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6249948280&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


that pipe looks damn new. the walls aren't even discolored at the top...

alright, i'm watching 1 pipe right now, and it's ending soon... the link is below, a *karl erik*. last time i looked, it was under $20 (that was before i boarded a plane today).
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6249947638&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

here's a brebbia "canadian" style in black.. less than 2 hours, less than $25.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Like-New-Brebbi...6249947010QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

and from the same seller (same as the brebbia and i think the same as the stanwell Mr. C posted), a savinelli "canadian".
http://cgi.ebay.com/Like-New-Savine...6249949065QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

a very nice *pipa croci*
http://cgi.ebay.com/Like-New-Pipa-C...6249951459QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

I have begin to love Canadian shaped pipes... in the past few weeks I've added 2 and am considering having another made for me... 

Also - buyer Beware on the Pipa Croci - I have a new unsmoked Pipa Croci with fantastic grain and in a very interesting shape - the construction/engineering is absolutely HORRIBLE!!! It is a True I also. I will not ever buy another and am waiting for an opportunity to trade it away - I just won't do it over the internet because I want to buyer to be able to look it over first.



IHT said:


> that pipe looks damn new. the walls aren't even discolored at the top...
> 
> alright, i'm watching 1 pipe right now, and it's ending soon... the link is below, a *karl erik*. last time i looked, it was under $20 (that was before i boarded a plane today).
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6249947638&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
> 
> here's a brebbia "canadian" style in black.. less than 2 hours, less than $25.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Like-New-Brebbi...6249947010QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> and from the same seller (same as the brebbia and i think the same as the stanwell Mr. C posted), a savinelli "canadian".
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Like-New-Savine...6249949065QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> a very nice *pipa croci*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Like-New-Pipa-C...6249951459QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

as I looked at the Pipa Croci I noticed that the machining marks are very clear on the top of the pipe... what a disappointment! Their disigns are great, the briar they use is fantastic, they do a great job of exhibiting the grain in their pipes, but their execution is just so poor... quite sad really, great lookers from a distance but horrible up close. I was warned by others, but I had to see for myself, I'd hate anyone else having to learnthe hard way as well... but YMMV


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

SUPER SNAG ON THE KARL ERIK, NOONER. $21 and change, amazing price for a karl erik. i'm sure my extravagant would go for well over $100, as some guys keep trying to sell theirs for starting bids near $200.


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> SUPER SNAG ON THE KARL ERIK, NOONER. $21 and change, amazing price for a karl erik. i'm sure my extravagant would go for well over $100, as some guys keep trying to sell theirs for starting bids near $200.


Thanks!!! I have two other Karl Erik pipes and they are very nice - in my mind on par and perhaps superior to my Danish Ben Wades and Nordings which I consider to be in the same general range.

your Ekstravagant(or whatever silly way it is spelled) is a gorgeous pipe, this one is no where near that one in terms of quality or beauty!!!

now since I am done for the week here is the other auction I was goign to follow:

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOT-SASIENI-BAR...6251963510QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

some really nice stuff!!!

and another really cool one:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5468188851


----------



## Shaggy17sc

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Nooner said:


> Thanks!!! I have two other Karl Erik pipes and they are very nice - in my mind on par and perhaps superior to my Danish Ben Wades and Nordings which I consider to be in the same general range.
> 
> your Ekstravagant(or whatever silly way it is spelled) is a gorgeous pipe, this one is no where near that one in terms of quality or beauty!!!
> 
> now since I am done for the week here is the other auction I was goign to follow:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOT-SASIENI-BAR...6251963510QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> some really nice stuff!!!
> 
> and another really cool one:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5468188851


:rMAO at the tree guy. Worth the 20$ just for the laugh


----------



## Scott M

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



> Your organization's Internet use policy restricts access to this web page at this time.
> 
> Reason:
> The Websense category "Internet Auctions" is filtered.


ggggggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:fu :fu:BS :gn


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Nooner said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOT-SASIENI-BAR...6251963510QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


that auction is calling to me like a mermaid, beckoning me to steer my ship towards the rocky shore so that my wife can bash it to pieces when the pipes come in...

Anyone wanna 'launder' these pipes for me or split the auction? All youhave to do is buy one of the pipes with me and I can tell my wife that I bought them to share with some of the ClubStogie guys... Please... that auction just has soo many beauties...


----------



## joed

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Nooner said:


> that auction is calling to me like a mermaid, beckoning me to steer my ship towards the rocky shore so that my wife can bash it to pieces when the pipes come in...
> 
> Anyone wanna 'launder' these pipes for me or split the auction? All youhave to do is buy one of the pipes with me and I can tell my wife that I bought them to share with some of the ClubStogie guys... Please... that auction just has soo many beauties...


Sure - I'm in - how do you want to do this - if you think that you got a deal - I'm in. You're in charge.

:w


----------



## Shaggy17sc

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Nooner said:


> that auction is calling to me like a mermaid, beckoning me to steer my ship towards the rocky shore so that my wife can bash it to pieces when the pipes come in...
> 
> Anyone wanna 'launder' these pipes for me or split the auction? All youhave to do is buy one of the pipes with me and I can tell my wife that I bought them to share with some of the ClubStogie guys... Please... that auction just has soo many beauties...


I kinda like the top one on the left, i'd be kind of interested in it if the price was right.

David


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Shaggy17sc said:


> I kinda like the top one on the left, i'd be kind of interested in it if the price was right.
> 
> David


That one appears to be the:

BBB Own Make "Virgin" Bulldog: BBB (within a diamond) OWN MAKE VIRGIN stamped on left side of shank and MADE IN LONDON ENGLAND 403 stamped on right side of shank. The famous "BBB" Sterling Silver logo is inlaid in the original bit. This pipe has a beautiful natural finish with exceptional FLAME GRAIN - ALL FOUR PANELS OF THE SHANK HAVE THIS SAME FLAME GRAIN PATTERN to the end!

Good looking pipe - I have no idea of the value, but if I win I'm sure we can work something out. I am mostly interested in the Ashton, the Upshall and the Barlings. That Sasieni Prince is also pretty sharp...


----------



## Shaggy17sc

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Nooner said:


> That one appears to be the:
> 
> BBB Own Make "Virgin" Bulldog: BBB (within a diamond) OWN MAKE VIRGIN stamped on left side of shank and MADE IN LONDON ENGLAND 403 stamped on right side of shank. The famous "BBB" Sterling Silver logo is inlaid in the original bit. This pipe has a beautiful natural finish with exceptional FLAME GRAIN - ALL FOUR PANELS OF THE SHANK HAVE THIS SAME FLAME GRAIN PATTERN to the end!
> 
> Good looking pipe - I have no idea of the value, but if I win I'm sure we can work something out. I am mostly interested in the Ashton, the Upshall and the Barlings. That Sasieni Prince is also pretty sharp...


I am extremely new to pipes, have not even finished a whole bowl...damn cheap non working pipe...i just thought that one was pretty or if you, or someone else wants it, i'd not mind the one directly below it that looks just like it only darker. i like the lighter one, but i'd be fine with the darker one too. Do it too it man, we'll get it straight and you get what you want and not be in trouble


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOT-SASIENI-BAR...6251963510QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Well... the Reserve is outta my league... not gonna win that one!!!


----------



## joed

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

So, what's that - like $25 per pipe - But - if you're out - I'm out.

I just picked up a Charatan - Lane Era - Beleveder for $60 - I hope that was a good deal - and three other estate Italian made pipes for $48 - total. I never heard of Fero Azzurra or Boda, but the pipes look nice. These weren't cleaned but looked nice - so, I'll try your cleaning method and see what happens.

So, the collection is growing -your fault Nooner.

:w


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

no, the reserve is much higher than the current bid - actually it turns out that grouping has cycled thru ebay at least 2x before this listing.

The reserve is probably reasonable if you are a collector, but too high for me to want to smoke them. Also there was a bit of a question about the authenticity of one of the pipes... I don't know enough about the maker to know for sure, but if it is of questionable origin who knows about hte rest of the pipes.

Anyways, just too expensive!!!


----------



## Shaggy17sc

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Nooner said:


> no, the reserve is much higher than the current bid - actually it turns out that grouping has cycled thru ebay at least 2x before this listing.
> 
> The reserve is probably reasonable if you are a collector, but too high for me to want to smoke them. Also there was a bit of a question about the authenticity of one of the pipes... I don't know enough about the maker to know for sure, but if it is of questionable origin who knows about hte rest of the pipes.
> 
> Anyways, just too expensive!!!


Thats cool, but the beauty of ebay is....there is always another on out there.
Sorry it didnt work out, but cest la vie.
If you come across another bulk lot like that, let me know and we'll try again.
David


----------



## joed

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Here is a nice looking BC - currently at $22.50

http://cgi.ebay.com/beautyful-rare-...6251756316QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## joed

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

A Stanwell

http://cgi.ebay.com/Pristine-Stanwe...6251836099QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

and a Peterson

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6252236876&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

A Lorenzo - currently at less than $10.00

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6251788682&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

i got sniped twice last night.

1 - a very nice Nording A "apple" shape... i was pissed.

2 - i waited to put in my hammersnipe bid with 1 minute left, but they only allow it with 2 minutes or more left... so, i put in my bid with 15 seconds, but then you have to go through 25 fuggin pages of bid verifications, and by the time you get there, someone else could've sniped your snipe... you have nothing to do but search for a link to go back to the fuggin page to bid again, which is impossible to find because they have that massive purple box full of nonesense.... fluck that crap. ebay fuggin blows old mens nutsacks.


----------



## Jeff

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> i got sniped twice last night.
> 
> you have nothing to do but search for a link to go back to the fuggin page to bid again, which is impossible to find because they have that massive purple box full of nonesense.... fluck that crap. ebay fuggin blows old mens nutsacks.


I never use that service. Like you said, too big a pain in the anus.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Jeff said:


> I never use that service. Like you said, too big a pain in the anus.


ebay is the part that blows. the hammersnipe stuff works fine... i didn't know that you had to have your auction placed 2 minutes prior to it's end time for it to work... so i had to try to snipe it manually, which is fuggin impossible with all the "bid confirmation" screens they have now.

anyway,

TONS AND TONS of nice pipes ending in less than 5 hours on there... i'm very close to bidding on a few. if i had time, i'd list a lot of 'em available today that are pretty nice.


----------



## joed

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



joed said:


> A Stanwell
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Pristine-Stanwe...6251836099QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> and a Peterson
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6252236876&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
> 
> A Lorenzo - currently at less than $10.00
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6251788682&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


Well, the brand new Peterson went for like $66.00 - a good deal for someone. The Stanwell is still in the 20's and here is a nice Ben Wade that is less than $30 and is done in about an hour

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6252251689&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

2 hrs left on this pipe. I bid on it and am hoping I dont win it (in trouble with wife) $27 as of now. heres hoping I get sniped. my max bid is $30 
Very nice and clean stanwell from the '50's

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6251847519&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEBI:IT&rd=1


----------



## joed

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



mr.c said:


> 2 hrs left on this pipe. I bid on it and am hoping I dont win it (in trouble with wife) $27 as of now. heres hoping I get sniped. my max bid is $30
> Very nice and clean stanwell from the '50's
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6251847519&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEBI:IT&rd=1


That's a pretty one - that seller has quite a few nice ones going in the next couple of hours and all the prices seem low to me - good luck.


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Ahhh it went for a $1.88 over my bid wished I could have gotten it, but oh well.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

CHICKEN FOOT PIPE!!?


----------



## Shaggy17sc

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> CHICKEN FOOT PIPE!!?


........
........
........
thats just ....wierd....


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

here' some that i think would be very nice starter pipes for some people new to pipes, and some from my "watch list" that are ending very soon.

"john eels" pipe, ends in 2 hours. looks pretty decent, although i've never heard of his pipes before - i'm not up to speed on most american pipe makers.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Judds-John-Eells-Pipe_W0QQitemZ5469116458QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

a nice looking "moretti" pretty cheap so far, with 3.5 hours left.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Moretti-Recanat...Z5468016079QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

a butz-choquin, another long straight pipe... 4 hrs, only $9 so far.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Judds-BC-Pipe-Unique-Shape_W0QQitemZ5469155634QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

a nice looking viggo nielson - 4 hrs, $14 bucks.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Judds-Viggo-Nielson-Pipe_W0QQitemZ5469160985QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

another butz-choquin 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Butz-Choquin-Sa...6253316702QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

a brebbia - would need some cleaning done, but looks decent enough.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Brebbia-Linea-V...Z5470496311QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

*and now the pipes i'm watching:*

nording freehand *<--- I WON THIS ONE!!*

another nording

a winslow

ser jacapo that i'm still the leading bidder on.

another nording


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

stanwell, POY 2003 - 2.5 hours.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Stanwell-Pipe-o...6254190975QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

savinelli - cheap, 3.5 hours left, $6.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Savinelli-Delux...Z5470749503QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

rainer barbi - 3.5 hours, $275.
http://cgi.ebay.com/BARBI-GRADE-AA-...6253019564QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

savinelli punto oro - 3.5 hours, cheap ($7.50)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Savinelli-Punto-Oro-614_W0QQitemZ5470750521QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

another savinelli. 3.5 hours, $20.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Savinelli-Estella-616_W0QQitemZ5470752723QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

don carlos. 3hrs 45 min left. will go over $70 or more (my guesstimate).
http://cgi.ebay.com/Don-Carlos-Hand...6252491471QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

aldo velani, 3hrs 45 min. currently $24.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ALDO-VELANI-PIP...6254091010QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

old unsmoked Sasieni. 4 hrs, only $22.
http://cgi.ebay.com/PRISTINE-UNSMOK...6253643931QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

unsmoked/new tim west, 4 hrs, $57
http://cgi.ebay.com/Tim-West-Pyrami...6253646780QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

armellini, 4 hrs, $22.
http://cgi.ebay.com/NICE-FATTE-AMAN...6253648318QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ben wade golden walnut (as is - just needs cleaned). 4 hrs, $15!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Ben-Wade-Golden...6253651105QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

SMS meerschaum, nice lookin, pre-smoked. 4 hrs, $31.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Fancy-SMS-MEERS...Z5470773027QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

mark tinsky sandblast.
http://cgi.ebay.com/MARK-TINSKY-CHR...6253652500QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

this one for SeanGAR...

BALKAN SOBRANIE


----------



## dfrancis

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Shoot myself for pointing this out, this is a $160.00 Koncak. How does one get to be a power seller with 110 sales, exactly? With 321 I'm just getting started.. http://tinyurl.com/pzyz2


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

7hrs left on this karl erik would love to get it but trying to cut back on spending:c

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5471959577&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

DO NOT OVERBID ON PIPES!!!

classic example. check this current auction with over 1 day remaining:
http://cgi.ebay.com/MINT-NORDING-St...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
the high bidder here needs a :sl

now check THE EXACT SAME PIPE I WON a few months back.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=4119&item=6239738206

so, check online what these are going for NEW, and if it's a used pipe, don't bid that high... if it's new, i still wouldn't bid as high as a new one from a vendor online.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

amazing to watch something you have a snipe bid in on...

GL Pease Ravens Wing...
TWO unopened tins in seperate auctions tonight...
my high bid was 37.50.. 
so, i watched from 15 minutes on down. sat at $22.50 all the way until 12 seconds, with only 7 bids.
then, a bid, another bid, then my bid was in there somewhere... next thing you know, sometime with less than 5 seconds left, someone snipes it with $47+.

:c


----------



## joed

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> amazing to watch something you have a snipe bid in on...
> 
> GL Pease Ravens Wing...
> TWO unopened tins in seperate auctions tonight...
> my high bid was 37.50..
> so, i watched from 15 minutes on down. sat at $22.50 all the way until 12 seconds, with only 7 bids.
> then, a bid, another bid, then my bid was in there somewhere... next thing you know, sometime with less than 5 seconds left, someone snipes it with $47+.
> 
> :c


Something that has worked well for me - when there is an item that I think I want - I do sort of like what you do - put in a reasonable bid and watch it if I can ti see if someone tries to snipe.

But, if it is an item I really want - I determine the most I would pay for it and put that bid in right away - If somoe bids over that amount - they paid too much. I would say that about 30% of the time - my cost goes up by a very small amount ($1 - $2) in the last few seconds of the auction. Other times, I am sure that the person that sniped it was surprised by the cost.

Your first rule is your guide - do not overbid. I think the second rule should be - don't stress an auction - the stuff will come around again -frequentlybetter than the one you didnt win.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

i do what you said.
like for instance, they had a pipe retort that ended last night. i put in how much i would bid, and i still have to see if i won it or not.
as for the tobacco tin, i put in a snipe for how much i was willing to pay, and it went above that.

i wasn't upset at the auction, just amazed at watching it jump from $22 - 47 in under 10 seconds and 3 bids (one of which was mine).


----------



## hogg

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> i do what you said.
> like for instance, they had a pipe retort that ended last night. i put in how much i would bid, and i still have to see if i won it or not.
> as for the tobacco tin, i put in a snipe for how much i was willing to pay, and it went above that.
> 
> i wasn't upset at the auction, just amazed at watching it jump from $22 - 47 in under 10 seconds and 3 bids (one of which was mine).


It used to be fun to bid, and wait the last couple days to watch someone else bid, and then decide if I want to bid higher, and adjust my bid, and adjust, and adjust. Now it's more like a one time thing- you need to decide the highest price you will go up front. It's more like a sealed aucton now, just different is all. I snipe and also find it fun to look at the last bids after the auction is over.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

nice to see you more active on the boards again, hogg. i appreciate all the help you've given.


----------



## Mr. Pink

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

It's called Capitalizm, boyos. Somebody else was willing to pay more than you. In the end. we all win from it though...


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

a list of Nordings

a list of Stanwells

a list of Mastro de Pajas

a list of ser jacapo

a list of tsuge's

a list of wiley's

i could go on, just didn't see much activity in here lately.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

how about some sealed tins of Balkan Sobranie??

http://cgi.ebay.com/Judds-Sealed-20...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Judds-Sealed-20...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

FINALLY WON THIS BIATCH!!!


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> amazing to watch something you have a snipe bid in on...
> 
> GL Pease Ravens Wing...
> TWO unopened tins in seperate auctions tonight...
> my high bid was 37.50..
> so, i watched from 15 minutes on down. sat at $22.50 all the way until 12 seconds, with only 7 bids.
> then, a bid, another bid, then my bid was in there somewhere... next thing you know, sometime with less than 5 seconds left, someone snipes it with $47+.
> 
> :c


I miss this stuff. Used to be my fav back in the day.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



carbonbased_al said:


> I miss this stuff. Used to be my fav back in the day.


really? i didn't know that. actually i did. was hoping to surprise you, wanker.
i've read good reviews, just never tried it. have had "Haddo's Delight" recently. the jury is still out on that one.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

ALL END WITHIN 24 HOURS OF THIS POSTING. starting soonest to latest (how i view them).

charatan lane era, w/ gold band.
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHARATAN-SPECIA...6260986591QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

karl erik ektravagant horn
http://cgi.ebay.com/KARL-ERICK-HAND...6259666563QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

nachwalter billiard, w/ white pearlized stem
http://cgi.ebay.com/Elliott-Nachwal...Z5477575059QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ben wade (unsmoked)
http://cgi.ebay.com/BEN-WADE-MAJEST...Z5476462523QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

nording - big ol' bowl. probably asking too much, as the buy it now is 200 (probably wasn't 200 brand new)
http://cgi.ebay.com/NORDING-19-top-...Z5477586188QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

another Nording, same seller, its already 42 bucks, reserve not met, buy it now 140+...  
http://cgi.ebay.com/NORDING-18-top-...Z5477590350QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

same seller, nice looking Ascorti bent egg...
http://cgi.ebay.com/Ascorti-KS-smooth-bent-Egg_W0QQitemZ5477596959QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

cool Il Ceppo (and check out his other auctions. seller is from italy)
http://cgi.ebay.com/briar-smoking-p...Z5477611332QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

brand new Savinelli, smooth looking.
http://cgi.ebay.com/briar-smoking-p...Z5477614189QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

charatan (lane era)
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHARATANS-MAKE-...6259722743QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

dunhill pipe ashtray, looks like a large compass, very cool, cheap shipping.
http://cgi.ebay.com/dunhill-COMPASS...Z5477636548QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

when i come across something odd, i always post it, like the "chicken foot" pipe...
here's another.
****** pipe... for the _________ in all of us. <--- i have no clue who would find this amusing.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-******-...6258315808QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ben wade, freehand sandblast.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Lovely-Ben-Wade...6260524537QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

bjarne, sweet looking 1/4 bent pipe, new
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-BJARNE-VIKI...Z5477654711QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ben wade, really sweet looking freehand w/ yellowish colored stem.
http://cgi.ebay.com/BEN-WADE-MATT-O...Z5476545679QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

nice lookin Bari Viking...
http://cgi.ebay.com/BEAUTIFUL-VINTA...6259721007QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ruthenberg, usa maker, nice looking rusticated straight cumberland stem.
http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIAN-RUTHENBER...Z5477652813QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Scott M

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Pre Republic Peterson.

A Pete "Made in Ireland" GENERALLY denotes a production year between 1945 and 1949, before Ireland became a Republic. Pretty decent shape for a pipe with 55 years on it.


----------



## hogg

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> ALL END WITHIN 24 HOURS OF THIS POSTING. starting soonest to latest (how i view them).
> 
> -Snipped---
> 
> cool Il Ceppo (and check out his other auctions. seller is from italy)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/briar-smoking-p...Z5477611332QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> nice lookin Bari Viking...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BEAUTIFUL-VINTA...6259721007QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I liked that Ceppo and that Bari, shame about the crack though. Thanks for posting these updates.


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

heres a comoy for 99 cents. 1 hr left

http://cgi.ebay.com/BEAUTIFUL-COMOY...Z5478063617QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

here is a Savinelli Hercules JUST LIKE MINE (other than this one is sandblasted). mine smokes awesome, it is what i smoke my Vanilla Cream in... it has a HUGE bowl, as well... anyway, i think the opening $35 bid is worth it, but not much more than that (i paid over $60 for mine in a B&M in dallas).
20 hours left.

http://cgi.ebay.com/SAVINELLI-HERCU...6262284083QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

here's a randy wiley, with a friggin HUGE bowl!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Great-Randy-Wil...6261061408QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

ya I have that h. savinelli on my watch list.

Greg what do you think of this radice?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6261712866&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



mr.c said:


> ya I have that h. savinelli on my watch list.
> 
> Greg what do you think of this radice?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6261712866&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


i hope you get that Sav hercules. awesome pipe.

i looked at that radice, i don't know why i didnt put it on my watch list as well... it says its "unsmoked", and currently cheaper than the one i'm watching tht's been smoked...

speaking of that seller, i have these on my watch list:
caminetto
and this one
radice


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

took a break after lunch to check my home email (hadn't done that in a month), decided to reply to the guy who still has yet to give me positive feedback on that pipe cleaning retort... then, checked into ebay. forgot i had a few things on "watch".

so, what am "I" watching? here's my ENTIRE list.

mastro de paja (3+ hours - 26 bucks)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5479684644&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

alfa sandblast (only $1 with 5 hours left)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5479692401&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

radice rind
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6262310806&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

mastro de paja (same seller as the first one)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5479682084&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

mastro de paja (again, same seller)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5479687807&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

those listed above are what i'm watching.
these below are just some that i'm putting up.

ben wade "regent" (2 hrs - $34)
http://cgi.ebay.com/BEN-WADE-REGENT...6261938426QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

nice Barling "londoner" looks very clean (2 hrs - $9)
http://cgi.ebay.com/BARLING-LONDONE...6261939568QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Savinelli punto oro - would be a steal if you cleaned up the stem (not abused, just dirty) (2 hr - $11)
http://cgi.ebay.com/SAVINELLI-MADE-...6261939612QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

savinelli oscar (not a bad lookin pipe, needs a cleanup though - 3.5hrs - $20)
http://cgi.ebay.com/SAVINELLI-OSCAR...Z5480246356QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

3 peterson estate pipes
http://cgi.ebay.com/ESTATE-PETERSON-PIPES_W0QQitemZ6262138829QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

6 peterson estate pipes
http://cgi.ebay.com/ESTATE-PETERSON-PIPES_W0QQitemZ6262145845QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

i passed up a bunch from a guy in england, just cuz their prices are so fuggin high. :c


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

The slide begins

I just got this for $8.00 shipped

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5480215188


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

every so often, you find a CHICKEN FOOT!!

and every so often, you find ONE OF THESE!!

____________________________________________________
some real auctions.

Nording freehand. 2 hrs - $15.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Nording-Danish-pipe_W0QQitemZ6261959592QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

unsmoked Sasieni 4 dot. 3+ hrs - $28
http://cgi.ebay.com/UNSMOKED-PRISTI...6262312707QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Estella (i think it's a savinelli knock off). 3.5 hrs - $11 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Estella-114-EX-...6262888502QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

savinelli. 3.5 hrs - $25
http://cgi.ebay.com/Savinelli-Londonaire_W0QQitemZ6262319253QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

just saw this one:

NORDING, 5 HRS, $59
http://cgi.ebay.com/NORDING-6-PANEL...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hollywood

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

My first couple of e-bay estate pipes. Nothing too fancy, but I think will be a great start.

BR 990 hand made:

Wally Frank - Bullcap:


----------



## hollywood

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Anybody watching these!?!?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6263036905&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6263656715&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6263374888&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6264519464&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1

Look very cool!!


----------



## hollywood

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

and another ...

Karl Erick -

http://cgi.ebay.com/Karl-Erik-Pipe_W0QQitemZ6264069873QQcategoryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Jeff

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

What do you guys think of this pipe? I just got outbid but am considering going for it again.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=ADME:B:ONA:US:11&Item=6265691368

​


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Jeff said:


> What do you guys think of this pipe? I just got outbid but am considering going for it again.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=ADME:B:ONA:US:11&Item=6265691368


i hope you're ready to pay well over $100 for it...

it's an il ceppo. they ain't cheap, even on Ebay.


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

heres a steal

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6266022730&rd=1


----------



## Kayak_Rat

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



> Heres a steal!


Looks like Hannibal Lecter got ahold of Stevie Wonder. Very interesting.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Kayak_Rat said:


> Looks like Hannibal Lecter got ahold of Stevie Wonder. Very interesting.


very funny.


----------



## hollywood

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

what I'm biddong on right now:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6264519400&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## Millow

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



hollywood said:


> what I'm biddong on right now:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6264519400&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


Hope you win. Looks like a nice pipe, even though I'm not really in to the freehand look.


----------



## hollywood

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Millow said:


> Hope you win. Looks like a nice pipe, even though I'm not really in to the freehand look.


how about this one!?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6264519464&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

man, it keeps getting harder to find deals on ebay. was gonna get this little savinelli- heck new its only $45. got friggin sniped.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=6264510183&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

this pipe is only $72 new anywhere online

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=9301717568&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

:BS


----------



## hollywood

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

here's a nice Sasieni 4 dot -

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=6264755208&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## hollywood

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

check this out!! 1940's-50's Middleton Tobacco Variety Tins. All still sealed and plastic wrapped. Who knows if it will still be good, but they look cool, too. And for $16; it was worth a try.


----------



## hollywood

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Just came in the mail today:

Jarl Chieftan.


----------



## hollywood

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

here you guys go - an instant collection!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=9305132936&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## Shaggy17sc

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

http://cgi.ebay.com/S-YANIK-Meersch...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I saw this pipe on ebay, and while its not a really "refined" pipe, i thought it was very cool. Best skull pipe I've seen. (though admittedly I've not seen too many)


----------



## PaulMac

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Shaggy17sc said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/S-YANIK-Meersch...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I saw this pipe on ebay, and while its not a really "refined" pipe, i thought it was very cool. Best skull pipe I've seen. (though admittedly I've not seen too many)


This site has a lot of Yaniks work, and some other carvers that are incredible as well!
http://bestmeerschaums.homestead.com/coverpage.html


----------



## Shaggy17sc

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



PaulMac said:


> This site has a lot of Yaniks work, and some other carvers that are incredible as well!
> http://bestmeerschaums.homestead.com/coverpage.html


I just looked through all the carved pipes on there, I like the two of the grim reaper too.
If i ever get big into pipes im gonna have to get me a cool carved one.

David


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

DUNHILL BENT BULLDOG -- wasn't someone looking for one of those?


----------



## PaulMac

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Shaggy17sc said:


> I just looked through all the carved pipes on there, I like the two of the grim reaper too.
> If i ever get big into pipes im gonna have to get me a cool carved one.
> 
> David


Yep, that site is PAD waiting to happen


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

some things on my "watch list" and some others that are ending within a day.

watch list:
Kai Nielsen "jewel"

poul winslow bent panel

cavicchi volcano poker

ending within a day:
L'anatra - almost like a canadian, rusticated 8hrs, $85

KURT HUHN BLOWFISH - $53, 54 minutes left

Sasieni 4 Dot Rhodesian Ruff Root Dark - $37, 1hr 28 min

Stanwell Poker - 1 hr 37 mins, $42

Ben Wade billiard w/saddle bit (or is that a lovat shape? cant remember) - 9 hrs+, $10.50 (from germany, shipping is $13)

Savinelli - buyitnow is $90. overpriced, but i like this shape. if it were more reasonably priced around $55, i'd have snatched it already. the guy has other nice savinellis that aren't as expensive as this, yet still overpriced (but brand new).

BEN WADE GOLDEN WALNUT FREEHAND  - 13 hrs, $25

another Kai Nielsen "jewel" this one is smooth. - 13 hrs, $71

this one is for Klugs. only $2 with 14 hours left!!

charatan lane era - 16 hrs, $50. the guy has 5 or more Lane era's as well.


----------



## saltydog

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

A beautiful Ascorti's Caminetto limited edition!


----------



## joed

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Here you go - if you have smoked all of the other tobacco blends that are available and just have to have this stuff - there ain't no more of it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/GL-Pease-Bohemi...ryZ38053QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hollywood

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



joed said:


> Here you go - if you have smoked all of the other tobacco blends that are available and just have to have this stuff - there ain't no more of it.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GL-Pease-Bohemi...ryZ38053QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


We could always do a split on that one!! Anything less than $60 total a tin would be a decent buy.

btw - congrats on 300 RG!!


----------



## joed

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



hollywood said:


> We could always do a split on that one!! Anything less than $60 total a tin would be a decent buy.
> 
> btw - congrats on 300 RG!!


Thank you

But at $60 - I'll try 3 half pound tins of his other blends.


----------



## hollywood

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



joed said:


> Thank you
> 
> But at $60 - I'll try 3 half pound tins of his other blends.


:r I really do agree. Would be worth more as an investment than a smoke to enjoy!! And yet we would calmly drop extra cash on an aged box of gars or one that's discontinued.


----------



## joed

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



hollywood said:


> :r I really do agree. Would be worth more as an investment than a smoke to enjoy!! And yet we would calmly drop extra cash on an aged box of gars or one that's discontinued.


Oh this is very true - but, only to smoke - For me - tobacco is not a very good investment - it's like watching my money go up in smoke!


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

THATS the same sellar who had 10 tins of b.scandle the last time. odd that some one has 20 tins laying around.


----------



## hollywood

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



mr.c said:


> THATS the same sellar who had 10 tins of b.scandle the last time. odd that some one has 20 tins laying around.


it is odd! either a retailer making as much profit as possible off of his stock or a scam.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



hollywood said:


> it is odd! either a retailer making as much profit as possible off of his stock or a scam.


i'm betting he's a retailer that had excess stock...


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



hollywood said:


> We could always do a split on that one!! Anything less than $60 total a tin would be a decent buy.
> 
> btw - congrats on 300 RG!!


good stuff, but not so good as Renaissance(IMHO) - I would split with you, but at $30 a tin... A little to steep for my taste - too many other good blends out there - I'd take Bill Bailey's Balkan over this one in a heart beat, probably Caravan too...

the collector in me yearns for this stuff, but the practical part of me says it isn't worth it...


----------



## Alpedhuez55

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Well, I just won my first estate pipe on Ebay. It is a Charatan. It will need wom cleaning up, but I have gotten pretty good at it thanks to the FAQ section and cleaning up all of those new old stock pipes I have picked up. I have become pretty good at polishing.

Here is a picture. It was only $21 shipped. I think it is a pretty good buy. Other than the oxidation, it seems to bee in good shape. I guess I will know in the next several days once I receive it.


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> some things on my "watch list" and some others that are ending within a day.
> 
> watch list:
> this one is for Klugs. only $2 with 14 hours left!!
> .


Should have bought it to remind me of you. Dickhead!


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Da Klugs said:


> Should have bought it to remind me of you. Dickhead!


lol... i could never imagine a man putting that up to their mouth... especially in public... unless it's in SF during a parade...


----------



## PaulMac

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



hollywood said:


> it is odd! either a retailer making as much profit as possible off of his stock or a scam.


not really Dave, take a gander
http://agingfaq.nocturne.org/cellargallery.php
I know guys who buy 10-20 tins of something at a time


----------



## Millow

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

My latest two Ebay purchases:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Estate-Pipe-Dan...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6270087008


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Millow said:


> My latest two Ebay purchases:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Estate-Pipe-Dan...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6270087008


two nice finds. i almost bid on the one in the first link...


----------



## joed

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Millow said:


> My latest two Ebay purchases:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Estate-Pipe-Dan...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6270087008


Those are nice looking pipes there Millow - enjoy them


----------



## joed

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Alpedhuez55 said:


> Well, I just won my first estate pipe on Ebay. It is a Charatan. It will need wom cleaning up, but I have gotten pretty good at it thanks to the FAQ section and cleaning up all of those new old stock pipes I have picked up. I have become pretty good at polishing.
> 
> Here is a picture. It was only $21 shipped. I think it is a pretty good buy. Other than the oxidation, it seems to bee in good shape. I guess I will know in the next several days once I receive it.


I have 3 Charatan's right now - all great smokers - 2 estates that I cleaned up myself - I think you will be happy with it.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



joed said:


> I have 3 Charatan's right now - all great smokers - 2 estates that I cleaned up myself - I think you will be happy with it.


I have gotten pretty good at cleaning them up. So I think it will be worth it, especially for a Caratan.

I just won this one for $35:

It is a New Big Ben Bent Bulldog. I had been thinking of getting one of these from Frenchy. But this was a deal that was hard to pass up. I also have the chance for a second chance purchase on this Peterson System 303 / Zippo package from the same seller for $56.50:

I may see if he will combine shipping on them. I just gor a Zippo Pipe Lighter, but I guess having two would not be the worst thing in the world.

My collection is getting pretty big. Mostly pipes from that store with the baskets. I bought three DeMaine Sandblasted Bent Bulldogs over the weekend. I may have some more bombing to do in the near future.


----------



## Millow

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Alpedhuez55 said:


> I have gotten pretty good at cleaning them up. So I think it will be worth it, especially for a Caratan.
> 
> I just won this one for $35:
> 
> It is a New Big Ben Bent Bulldog. I had been thinking of getting one of these from Frenchy. But this was a deal that was hard to pass up. I also have the chance for a second chance purchase on this Peterson System 303 / Zippo package from the same seller for $56.50:
> 
> I may see if he will combine shipping on them. I just gor a Zippo Pipe Lighter, but I guess having two would not be the worst thing in the world.
> 
> My collection is getting pretty big. Mostly pipes from that store with the baskets. I bought three DeMaine Sandblasted Bent Bulldogs over the weekend. I may have some more bombing to do in the near future.


I almost bid on that Big Ben, but decided it was too much for me. But I do plan on getting a BB sometime in the future.


----------



## Millow

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-BIG-BEN-ESTAT...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem - 3 nice big ben estates

http://cgi.ebay.com/BUTZ-CHOQUIN-CA...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem - Nice BC estate

http://cgi.ebay.com/Estate-Pipe-Sal...6271961195QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem - Looks like a nice stanwell estate

http://cgi.ebay.com/STANWELL-Silhou...Z9310610431QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem - A SWEET looking stanwell, but its in australia so shipping is $8 US

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-KAYWOOD...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem - New kaywoodie bent white briar, I would totally go after this if i had some money.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

since i, personally, am done looking for "sweet deals" and am instead looking for pipes i'm going to smoke for a long time...
heres what's on my watch list.

karl erik

not for me, but if i win it (cheaply) for someone else: tim west

don carlos - horn shape (which i love) rusticated

ser jacapo - poker, rusticated.

Nording - sandblasted bent apple shape...

and the one that got away... damn. :c


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> karl erik
> 
> ser jacapo - poker, rusticated.


ooo... I really like these two... an Ekstravagant is on my list... and a Lovat Poker is pretty nice - anything in the Canadian family or the Poker family are my favrite traditional shapes...

GOod Luck Bidding Guys!!!


----------



## Alpedhuez55

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Well, I just won a Kriswell pipe.

It looks like a nice little danish pipe. I will look forward to getting it!!! It was $9.98 plus shipping.


----------



## Millow

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Alpedhuez55 said:


> Well, I just won a Kriswell pipe.
> 
> It looks like a nice little danish pipe. I will look forward to getting it!!! It was $9.98 plus shipping.


Wow, love the shape.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

I think I forgot to post this picture of the Jobey Estate pipe I bought the other day. It was 19.50, but I just loved the detail on it. The original box and paperwork does not hurt either!!!


----------



## Millow

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Oh my god, I want this pipe. "BIG BEN FESTIVAL #542" I'm sure alot of you guys think its looks stupid, but I love that stain. I'm sure it will finish higher then i can afford, but I will do everything in my power to get it.


----------



## Millow

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=9312706670&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEBI:IT&rd=1 - Cool looking BC, unsmoked

http://cgi.ebay.com/STANWELL-Deluxe...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem - Nice looking estate stanwell, love this shape

http://cgi.ebay.com/STANWELL-BRASS-...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem - Good looking stanwell freehand


----------



## fitzsmoke

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



madurofan said:


> The Bulldog shape is one of my favorites  .


Nice set of pipes.:u


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

*woooohooooo, you mutha truckers!!! i won that biatch sniping it by hand!!!*

yep, had to come back to work late tonight... sitting there filming a brief, then i looked at my watch... told coppertop, "take over for minute." logged in, i had 2 friggin minutes before it ended... i figured i'd bid one time ($85) to see where it was at... took it up to $83.75. made another window with my other bid ready to go.... kept hitting refresh, and someone outbid me with about 7 seconds to go.... went to the other window and clicked the "confirm bid" button....

REDEMPTION!! 

for all those times i've been sniped. :fu

check 'er out.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

I did a little sniping myself last week. I have a couple of pipes that I may bid on coming up in a couple of days. I will have to see where the prices go.


----------



## Millow

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-PIPE-BU...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem - Nice looking BC, would need a clean up though.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-STANWEL...6275744499QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem - Good looking stanwell, one of my fav shapes. Would also need a clean up.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

i haven't been as active on here lately, trying to smoke through my "bombed" stash of cigars, but i do read this area and take care of it every day (and still smoke my pipes between cigars)...

so, while looking at an item i'm watching (it's a putting green hole cutter - i'm going to use it to plug my zoysia as regular pluggers are a pain in the ass and only 1" across and not very deep, making you water like crazy, where this will be 4.5" across and about 7" deep, meaning i'll get the roots and all = less watering and making sure it'll all take hold), i decided to browse some pipes.

all i got to say is... there are plenty out there to be had IN UNDER 12 HOURS TIME!!!

here's one that some of you might be hankerin for
Lane era Charatan bulldog

SMS meer - new

new Pipa Croci

denny seours freehand, unsmoked (not my cup o' tea - i think these styles are ugly, but that's just me. i'm sure they're hard to make, etc.)

l'anattra - unsmoked, 2 egg (i believe) <- this is more my style.

savinelli hercules - i have one, not this shape though, smokes awesome.


----------



## niner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

I didn't read all of the 17 previous pages, but I did try a search and nothing came up.

So my question is, has anyone encountered any counterfeit pipes on Ebay? I see some of the auctions for Dunhills and what have you and it would be very easy for someone to put some up. I know when looking for benchmade knives you have to be very weary of chinese knockoffs etc. I was just wondering if this was the case with quality pipes.

Thanks.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



niner said:


> I didn't read all of the 17 previous pages, but I did try a search and nothing came up.
> 
> So my question is, has anyone encountered any counterfeit pipes on Ebay? I see some of the auctions for Dunhills and what have you and it would be very easy for someone to put some up. I know when looking for benchmade knives you have to be very weary of chinese knockoffs etc. I was just wondering if this was the case with quality pipes.
> 
> Thanks.


i would think it to be very hard to counterfeit a quality pipe, even with bad photos on ebay.
look for auctions with clear photos of their nomenclature/stampings, and check out the bit for the right emblem on the stem (i would think that would be hard to copy).

ps - go into your options and change how many posts you see per page. if you're on page 17, you need to switch to viewing 40 posts per page.
this is page *7* for me.


----------



## niner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> i would think it to be very hard to counterfeit a quality pipe, even with bad photos on ebay.
> look for auctions with clear photos of their nomenclature/stampings, and check out the bit for the right emblem on the stem (i would think that would be hard to copy).


OK that's reassuring, thanks!



IHT said:


> ps - go into your options and change how many posts you see per page. if you're on page 17, you need to switch to viewing 40 posts per page.
> this is page *7* for me.


Actually I prefer my current setting, for some reason CS loads really slow on my computer (T3 connection/cable at home) especially so when pictures are present, I have a feeling it would be forever if I had 40 posts per page; but I did notice that option when I joined. BTW 7 pages or 17 there are still the same number of posts


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Haven't played in a while:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160042436403&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:UK:12

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/X-L-JAMES-UPS...502QQihZ006QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/X-L-JAMES-UPS...425QQihZ006QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GIANT-VON-ERC...449QQihZ006QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TPRs-Charatan...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWD2VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/EARLY-CHARATAN-...444QQihZ006QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Estate-Pipe-Cha...42QQihZ002QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHARATAN-PIPE_W0QQitemZ150046893171QQihZ005QQcategoryZ133QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Estate-Pipe-Ben...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Awesome 7 Day Set

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-boxed-7-bri...10QQihZ012QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Nooner said:


> Awesome 7 Day Set
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-boxed-7-bri...10QQihZ012QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


i was just going to post some tonight...

what's ironic about this particular link you provided, someone signed up at another pipe forum and posted this exact auction as their first (and only) post.
i don't think i'd pay $300 for it... i dont know if there's a reserve and what it is.

will have to look up some auctions and post here.


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> i was just going to post some tonight...
> 
> what's ironic about this particular link you provided, someone signed up at another pipe forum and posted this exact auction as their first (and only) post.
> i don't think i'd pay $300 for it... i dont know if there's a reserve and what it is.
> 
> will have to look up some auctions and post here.


That set seemed very interesting I doubt an of the pipes in the set were worth 1/7th the value of the set, but the set, unsmoked, with the display box, I don't doubt was worth at least $300.

A little off topic, but my ultimate 7 Day set is:

http://www.paylesspipes.com/items.php?deptid=6

now - to get back on topic - a pretty cool Dunhill:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=180051000801&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

bump for an awesome dunhill at a great orice:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180051000801&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:12

disclaimer: not my pipe, but if I had $120 or so to spare it would be...


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

radice rind w/ clear stem - nice shape, sandblast. almost like a wax drip.

another radice canadian w/ clear stem.

and another, it's a trend.

nice looking cavicchi - looks like it needs to have some of the cake scraped out though.

huge winslow - big ol' ball shape.

tom eltang

w.o. larsen - nice looking sandblast.

SER JACAPO WITH ONLY AN HOUR LEFT - VOLCANO SHAPE, rusticated!!!! if i had the money, i'd be all over it.

peterson 221S - pretty cheap still, couple hours left.

nice little BJARNE with 3 hours left.

NORDING - that's pretty nice looking, stubby little straight pipe (i have a stanwell almost identical to it, smokes awesome). only $8, with almost 5 hrs left (so it would end around 11pm tonight CST).


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> tom eltang


beautiful cutty!!!


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Nooner said:


> beautiful cutty!!!


yep, will probably get way more expensive by tomorrow night.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

check out this lot of discontinued tobaccos!!!

and check out what i just won.

like a dumbass, i missed on two very cheap pipes that i could've restored to be kick-ass pipes (i was playing Battlefield 2  ).


----------



## livwire68

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Nice finds IHT that was a sweet little setup you won.


----------



## ShawnP

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> check out this lot of discontinued tobaccos!!!
> 
> and check out what i just won.
> 
> like a dumbass, i missed on two very cheap pipes that i could've restored to be kick-ass pipes (i was playing Battlefield 2  ).


Nice score on the anny Greg 

Buy a 360 and play Gears of War with us bro.

Debating on bidding on the baccy.

Shawn


----------



## Alpedhuez55

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> and check out what i just won.


Nice Score!!

I picked up a couple ot tins of the McClellands Anniverary Blend a few months ago at a shop. They were marked down as old stock.

Another shop I go to had some 5 year old tins of GLP Samara. He brought them out to me then said the look a little dusty, let me get you some fresh ones. I assured him that the old ones were just fine!!!


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



livwire68 said:


> Nice finds IHT that was a sweet little setup you won.


i only won the tobacco, not the pipes... 2 tins of mcclellands anniversary 2002 for 40+.
smokingpipes.com has the 2005 versions priced regularly at 17.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Well, I go to check out the tins that IHT won. Like on outher auctions sites, on Ebay, Saturday Nights all right for sniping. Most people are out having fun and you can get some pretty good buys if you look for them.

Being the whore that I am I start browsing. I have wanted to pick up a Danish Freehand for a while. I have friends in Denmark and have spend a lot of time there. This Unsmoked Nording seemed to fit the bill:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&item=160056404881&rd=1&rd=1#ebayphotohosting

I like it a lot. It caught my eye. My collection is really growing over the past few weeks. I guess being back to work will do that to you. When I was out on disability, I did not have much disposable income. Plus I find myself smoking a pipe more now that winter has arrived.

And now comes the hard part.... Deciding what blend to smoke in this baby!!!


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

nice pipe...

i originally thought you said you got it for $9!!! that would've been amazing.


----------



## sgresso

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

here is what i am bidding on.
so please don't out bid me

http://cgi.ebay.com/Boswell-Pipe-96...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sgresso

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Triple-Humidor-...29QQihZ012QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

good one and some free tobacco.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

FOR YOU DUNHILL LOVERS!

i know there's someone that wants a "rhodesian"... this is close. 
it's a straight bulldog...


----------



## croatan

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> FOR YOU DUNHILL LOVERS!
> 
> i know there's someone that wants a "rhodesian"... this is close.
> it's a straight bulldog...


That's a good-looking pipe.


----------



## sgresso

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



sgresso said:


> here is what i am bidding on.
> so please don't out bid me
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Boswell-Pipe-96...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


check this out!

I won one baby!

this is one fo the years I have missing in my set!

I am excited to see it!

and i got it for a steal!


----------



## Alpedhuez55

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



sgresso said:


> check this out!
> 
> I won one baby!
> 
> this is one fo the years I have missing in my set!
> 
> I am excited to see it!
> 
> and i got it for a steal!


It looks like a great pipe!!!

Guess who won the other Boswell the guy was selling :hn

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&item=160056705198&rd=1&rd=1#ebayphotohosting

Not as pretty as yours, but will make a nice addition to my collection.

I have my eye on a couple of Boswells that are closing tonight.

http://cgi.ebay.com/HANDCRAFTED-BOS...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/JM-USA-BOSWELL-...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I will see if I have any luck on them later.


----------



## sgresso

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

i was looking at the last one.
I decided not to bid because the seller would not answer my questions.

I just asked how they new it was from 1980.

Thats the earliest boswell I have ever seen.

and there is no date mark on it like he does.
I know in the early 1980's he just did his siginature but the started adding the year in 1985 i believe.

I am trying to get at least one from each year he has carved and want to make sure i am getting what I pay for.

The oldest I currently have is 1989.

Good luck on them and that other one was sweet also!
I am just glad to start to fill the gaps with some of the 1990's i missed.
I started collecting them in 1997.
so i do have a bit of catching up but gettng one of the older ones for less than $30 after shipping is awesome and I can't wait to see and smoke it.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

I sent a PM to Zoomswortz on this auction:

http://cgi.ebay.com/14-SCREW-ON-IN-...27QQihZ004QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

it is for 14 screw on bowls. It if fits his Falcon, then it could be a steal. I have a Kaywoodie in that style, but it is unsmoked. I think I may leave it like that.

I just got outbid on this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEBI:IT&viewitem=&item=230058848583&rd=1&rd=1

I will give it another go a little later if it does not go too high. But I want it!!!


----------



## DruLeeParsec

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



> was looking at the last one.
> I decided not to bid because the seller would not answer my questions.


I've won 3 pipes from that seller. I've sent them 2 messages asking if we can combine the shipping cost since 3 pipes are going to the same address. I'm not getting any responses either.


----------



## CigarGal

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

I'm looking atthis one-what do you think?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=330060466358&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



CigarGal said:


> I'm looking atthis one-what do you think?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=330060466358&rd=1&rd=1


first thing, that seller only sells high grade stuff. the majority of his auctions close for over $300 or more. this one will probably go over $150+. i'm not into the dunhills, so i don't know what that line/style will fetch, but since it's a dunhill and that guy is selling it, be prepared to see it go for a sh*tload.
ps - i love looking at that guys auctions. oh man, i could drool for days.


----------



## CigarGal

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> first thing, that seller only sells high grade stuff. the majority of his auctions close for over $300 or more. this one will probably go over $150+. i'm not into the dunhills, so i don't know what that line/style will fetch, but since it's a dunhill and that guy is selling it, be prepared to see it go for a sh*tload.
> ps - i love looking at that guys auctions. oh man, i could drool for days.


He sure takes nice pictures


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



CigarGal said:


> He sure takes nice pictures


and that's one way to fetch top dollar. there are so many pipes on ebay that i won't come close to bidding on due to the photos.


----------



## DruLeeParsec

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



CigarGal said:


> I'm looking atthis one-what do you think?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=330060466358&rd=1&rd=1


Naw, you don't want it. Ya know why?

Because *I* want it. :dr


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> first thing, that seller only sells high grade stuff. the majority of his auctions close for over $300 or more. this one will probably go over $150+. i'm not into the dunhills, so i don't know what that line/style will fetch, but since it's a dunhill and that guy is selling it, be prepared to see it go for a sh*tload.
> ps - i love looking at that guys auctions. oh man, i could drool for days.


A Group 5 Root with that kind of Grain and from that Seller will definitely fetch a Premium - it'd be a bargain at $150, and very few of Coopersark's pipes sell at a bargain!

Of course you never know with Dunhills... sometimes they sell below their more common going rates! The one thing that pipe has going against it is that it is recent production - but I'd be willing to bet it retailed well over $400 when new - maybe even $500.

Whomever wins that one is going to get a beaut!!! Great Find!


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Wow!!! I had to look at the rest of Coopersark's Auctions and found these stunners:

A Butera!!! You never see these on Ebay - you wanna watch a pipe fetch a ridiculous price keep an eye on that one!

A Cannoy!!! the carver's personal issues and Sandpits aside, what a spectacular pipe...

A gorgeous Charatan Selected! Not as rare or outstanding as the other two, but definately a stunner - I love Charatan Pipes, and that one is a beaut!


----------



## CigarGal

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Nooner said:


> Wow!!! I had to look at the rest of Coopersark's Auctions and found these stunners:
> 
> A Butera!!! You never see these on Ebay - you wanna watch a pipe fetch a ridiculous price keep an eye on that one!
> 
> A Cannoy!!! the carver's personal issues and Sandpits aside, what a spectacular pipe...
> 
> A gorgeous Charatan Selected! Not as rare or outstanding as the other two, but definately a stunner - I love Charatan Pipes, and that one is a beaut!


Yes, his pipes are beautiful. Some seem reasonable priced and some shoot up immediately after the listing. The one I am watching has been up for 3 days and only 8 bidders up to $37 dollars. If it is going to go to $200 it better hurry I'm going to jump in in a couple of days.


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



CigarGal said:


> Yes, his pipes are beautiful. Some seem reasonable priced and some shoot up immediately after the listing. The one I am watching has been up for 3 days and only 8 bidders up to $37 dollars. If it is going to go to $200 it better hurry I'm going to jump in in a couple of days.


www.hammersnipe.com - takes some of the emotion out of it. Set your price and let fate decide.


----------



## CigarGal

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Nooner said:


> www.hammersnipe.com - takes some of the emotion out of it. Set your price and let fate decide.


That takes all the excitment out of it. I love sitting there at the last minute, finger poised over the bid button...what a rush :mn

Now that I now thereis a computerized service out there bidding against me it takes all the fun out of it.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

i've watched some pipes have a bid of only $15 for 5 days and 23 hrs and 50 minutes before... then in the last 10 minutes, there are another 10 bids and it goes for $100+.  
some of these guys ain't too dumb, they'll sleep in the weeds, use a snipe program AND watch it as well, maybe put in a test bid to see if they've got a shot to get it cheap.


----------



## DruLeeParsec

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



DruLeeParsec said:


> Naw, you don't want it. Ya know why?
> 
> Because *I* want it. :dr


I'm kidding CigarGal. Don't worry, I won't bid on it. 

I've already bought 7 EBay pipes in the past 10 days. I need to take a break.


----------



## CigarGal

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



DruLeeParsec said:


> I'm kidding CigarGal. Don't worry, I won't bid on it.
> 
> I've already bought 7 EBay pipes in the past 10 days. I need to take a break.


Wow, I guess so...


----------



## Alpedhuez55

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

THese guys have a racket going. They sell pipes that are $3 to $5 in most Tobbaconists that sell Corn Cobs. Start the bids at $.01 with a $10 shipping fee. So it looks like some idiot is about to pay $20 a $4 pipe.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CORNCOB-MAP...27QQihZ019QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Alpedhuez55 said:


> THese guys have a racket going. They sell pipes that are $3 to $5 in most Tobbaconists that sell Corn Cobs. Start the bids at $.01 with a $10 shipping fee. So it looks like some idiot is about to pay $20 a $4 pipe.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CORNCOB-MAP...27QQihZ019QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


yep, i won't bid on some ppls auctions... when i see a small 50 gram tin and they're charging $8+ for shipping (and handling), they can go piss up a crooked rope. i've come very close to sending a message to some of those bozo's that they're full of chit and can stick their auctions up their asses <--- in a tactful way, of course.


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> <--- in a tactful way, of course.


Uh Huh....


----------



## Alpedhuez55

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

I am bidding on this one at the moment:

http://cgi.ebay.com/STANWELL-DESIGN...70QQihZ003QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

It is just a Stanwell Volcano. I have been looking for a Volcano though. I lost out on a cool looking Jarl Churchwarden a little while ago though.


----------



## sgresso

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

nice pipe!


----------



## CigarGal

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



CigarGal said:


> I'm looking atthis one-what do you think?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=330060466358&rd=1&rd=1


I won!! $170-seems like a pretty good price for a dunhill.


----------



## Mister Moo

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



CigarGal said:


> I won!! $170-seems like a pretty good price for a dunhill.


Very handsome piece of work - nice get.


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



CigarGal said:


> I won!! $170-seems like a pretty good price for a dunhill.


a pretty good price is an understatement!!!

Congrats, that is a spectacular addition to any pipe collecton!


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

tell me this wasnt a good deal. a new radice silk cut. I bid to 62 it went for 64 I was going to stay up and watch it, maybe bid a little more.

330063345416	<---------- put that in the ebay search


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



mr.c said:


> tell me this wasnt a good deal.


Joe - I wanna tell you it wasn't a good deal, I had planned on telling you it wasn't a good deal, I admit, I was even hoping it wasn't a good deal, so I wouldn't have to lie... so after seeing the auction I am relieved that I can truthfully tell you, that *wasn't a good deal*!

That was a *GREAT* deal!!! But hey - for all you know the other bidder may have had a reserve of $100 or 150.


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

somehow I dont feel better pat, lol. I should have bid more, but not a canadian fan. oh well...


----------



## Nooner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

a couple auctions to take your mind off the Radice

an unsmoked Doodler

an Upshall with lots of potential to be a good deal...


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



mr.c said:


> tell me this wasnt a good deal. a new radice silk cut. I bid to 62 it went for 64 I was going to stay up and watch it, maybe bid a little more.
> 
> 330063345416	<---------- put that in the ebay search


i almost bid on that one as well, joe.


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

120066859340 SAVINELLI ROMA $21 right now

1 hour left on that, good starter pipe looks clean. the balsa filters are great for aromatics . good deal if you can get it for under 25

SAVINELLI ROMA


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

GL Pease Stonehenge tobacco!! under an hour left.

2 tins of Three Nuns from the late 70s.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

DUNHILL - bulldog, cumberland stem, sandblasted - only 2 hrs left.


----------



## hollywood

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> DUNHILL - bulldog, cumberland stem, sandblasted - only 2 hrs left.


already have been outbid! too rich for my blood now.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

i don't buy dunhills, but i know that some of our gorillas are looking for either rhodesian or bulldog shaped dunhills - i think someone mentioned getting one with a cumberland stem as well.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

balkan sobranie - 200g tin, sealed... $200 buy it now.

or, if you want to view all the "sealed" tins up for auction, click this.


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

The Balkan Sobranie is a steal at this price (relatively speaking!). This can is over 6 ounces, and the normal price for BS has been going for $125 to $150 for a 50 gram tin!


----------



## hollywood

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Bruce said:


> The Balkan Sobranie is a steal at this price (relatively speaking!). This can is over 6 ounces, and the normal price for BS has been going for $125 to $150 for a 50 gram tin!


nice buy bruce!! and a good price, too!


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Bruce said:


> The Balkan Sobranie is a steal at this price (relatively speaking!). This can is over 6 ounces, and the normal price for BS has been going for $125 to $150 for a 50 gram tin!


i posted that for you, but didn't feel like stating so... i ran over a few funny quips in my mind to toss out there directed your way, but figured i'd just shut up and let you find it.

nice nab.
i was just outbid for a pipe tonight... ah well.


----------



## Carbide357

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

picked this one up tonight for $39 dont know if its a good deal or not I just saw it, liked it, had to buy it. 1st freehand for my collection. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=007&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWN%3AIT&viewitem=&item=170066811941&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Thanks IHT!


----------



## The Professor

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> i was just outbid for a pipe tonight... ah well.


As was I. If someone around here bid on this, I'm gonna git ya. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEBI:IT&viewitem=&item=160069867271&rd=1&rd=1

One of my dream pipes. Love those HCAs; but I guess it wasn't meant to be.

~d.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



The Professor said:


> As was I. If someone around here bid on this, I'm gonna git ya.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEBI:IT&viewitem=&item=160069867271&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> One of my dream pipes. Love those HCAs; but I guess it wasn't meant to be.
> 
> ~d.


this is what i bid on. <-- a link. yes,i know it was missing a stem, but Sorens run in the 100s when you can find 'em. i was hoping to nab it around $45 and get a replacement stem. love that "pick-ax/elephant foot" style.
-----

127 for a HSA??? are they really that much?

here they have them for 84 of the sandblast and 104 for the smooth.
smokingpipes has some for 102...
here's a place that has the smooth for 83.
knox has 'em for a little over 100, 9 choices.


----------



## The Professor

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> 127 for a HSA??? are they really that much?
> 
> here they have them for 84 of the sandblast and 104 for the smooth.
> smokingpipes has some for 102...
> here's a place that has the smooth for 83.
> knox has 'em for a little over 100, 9 choices.


The auction was for a pair: one smooth, one sandblasted. I told myself that I wouldn't go over $125 since they're used and it's unclear precisely what condition they're in (seller claims to not be an expert).

I'll probably end up buying a new one at some point here. I've seen some of those you linked to, but some of the links are new to me ... so thank you!

Your fellow commiserater,
~d.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

didn't notice it was for 2 of 'em.

are you just looking for a churchwarden, or for that specific model by Stanwell?

i know Nording also makes a churchwarden with 2 bits, they roll for about $50.


----------



## Carbide357

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> didn't notice it was for 2 of 'em.
> 
> are you just looking for a churchwarden, or for that specific model by Stanwell?
> 
> i know Nording also makes a churchwarden with 2 bits, they roll for about $50.


i have a nording Dual Stem, nice pipe in all the shorter stem is very tight though and the longer one is semi-loose so i dont try to exchange them too often in fear of the longer one just falling out one day.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

anyone wanna see some seriously aged stash, and seriously rare, and seriously overpriced pipe tobaccos for sale (all buy it now) on ebay??

_I have been asked to list a collection of vintage pipe tobacco tins for the estate of a life long pipe smoker and collector. The tins range from in age up to 40 years old and include blends from Dunhill, Sobranie, Gallaher, MacBaren, McConnell and More. The entire collection has been stored in a closet inside his house._

now, there's some fuggin rare stuff, and prices i wouldn't pay (just cuz i'm married, have a son, don't make enough to just buy the chit and not think twice - if i did, you think i'd be tellin you all about this?? fluck naw... okay, i would, but figured i'd be a dick about it).

mixed in with this guys "disney" and "creative memories - scrapbook stuff" are a couple pipes and BOATLOADS of old/rare pipe tobacco's. some balkan sobranie (way overpriced), some '92 Xmas Cheer (first year released), etc, etc.

have fun.
if you go broke, DON'T BLAME ME AFTER YOU CLICK "BUY IT NOW".

here's an example. Vintage tin Dunhill tobacco collection No. 1. 
_Item: Extremely rare sealed five tin sampler from Dunhill. Each collection contains one 50 gram tin each of Standard Mixture Medium, Early Morning, Nightcap, 965 and Royal Yacht. These are all United Kingdom production. This packaging in the metal cylinder was only done once in 1990

Condition: The outer tin is sealed and I can hear the tins inside.

Age: 16 years or more._

only asking $607.*50*. <-- why the 50 cents, i don't know.... what's two more quarters, why not make it an even 608? hell, what's 2 more bucks, make it 610.
btw - 3 of these are available. you got 1822.50 layin around? they're yours. don't forget those 2 quarters.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

just to show HOW overpriced some of these auctions are...

check out HIS auction for 1 TIN of mccllenands Anniv from '02... $54, for 1 tin...

a month ago, i won TWO tins of the same thing.... for $43.


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> anyone wanna see some seriously aged stash, and seriously rare, and seriously overpriced pipe tobaccos for sale (all buy it now) on ebay??
> 
> _I have been asked to list a collection of vintage pipe tobacco tins for the estate of a life long pipe smoker and collector. The tins range from in age up to 40 years old and include blends from Dunhill, Sobranie, Gallaher, MacBaren, McConnell and More. The entire collection has been stored in a closet inside his house._
> 
> now, there's some fuggin rare stuff, and prices i wouldn't pay (just cuz i'm married, have a son, don't make enough to just buy the chit and not think twice - if i did, you think i'd be tellin you all about this?? fluck naw... okay, i would, but figured i'd be a dick about it).
> 
> mixed in with this guys "disney" and "creative memories - scrapbook stuff" are a couple pipes and BOATLOADS of old/rare pipe tobacco's. some balkan sobranie (way overpriced), some '92 Xmas Cheer (first year released), etc, etc.
> 
> have fun.
> if you go broke, DON'T BLAME ME AFTER YOU CLICK "BUY IT NOW".
> 
> here's an example. Vintage tin Dunhill tobacco collection No. 1.
> _Item: Extremely rare sealed five tin sampler from Dunhill. Each collection contains one 50 gram tin each of Standard Mixture Medium, Early Morning, Nightcap, 965 and Royal Yacht. These are all United Kingdom production. This packaging in the metal cylinder was only done once in 1990
> 
> Condition: The outer tin is sealed and I can hear the tins inside.
> 
> Age: 16 years or more._
> 
> only asking $607.*50*. <-- why the 50 cents, i don't know.... what's two more quarters, why not make it an even 608? hell, what's 2 more bucks, make it 610.
> btw - 3 of these are available. you got 1822.50 layin around? they're yours. don't forget those 2 quarters.


Definetly some neat stuff, but waaaaaaay overpriced.


----------



## EnyafanJT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> just to show HOW overpriced some of these auctions are...
> 
> check out HIS auction for 1 TIN of mccllenands Anniv from '02... $54, for 1 tin...
> 
> a month ago, i won TWO tins of the same thing.... for $43.


I bought 4 in 2002 for 12 bucks each


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



EnyafanJT said:


> I bought 4 in 2002 for 12 bucks each


psst - :fu

lol... yep. that guy that has all those old tins, some of them show the price tag on the back... like $3.05... now the guy is asking 130+ for some of that stuff.


----------



## EnyafanJT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> psst - :fu
> 
> lol... yep. that guy that has all those old tins, some of them show the price tag on the back... like $3.05... now the guy is asking 130+ for some of that stuff.


you just have to take your time with ebay tins. i got a tin 100 grams) of a and c peterson grand cru from 1987 for less than 20 bucks w/shipping (ask zach what it smelled like) and 2 tins (100 grams each) of ashton limited reserve 1995 for 46 shipping. i bid on al kinds of stuff for a fixed price and usually lose by a dollar or 2. heaven help the person that tries to outbid me the next time mccranies red ribbon 1983 crop comes up.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



EnyafanJT said:


> and 2 tins (100 grams each) of ashton limited reserve 1995 for 46 shipping.


THAT WAS YOU??!!
:c



EnyafanJT said:


> heaven help the person that tries to outbid me the next time mccranies red ribbon 1983 crop comes up.


you mean some nasty ol' tobaccy LIKE THIS??


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

SVENDBORG!! - 1 hr left, only $21.

big ben - new, $50, 2h45m, nice shape.

Lasse Skovgaard!! - currently $75, my type of pipe, 14 hrs left.

tinsky panelled apple - same seller (shakey - who i met at the KC pipe show), 14+ hours left.


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> Lasse Skovgaard!! - currently $75, my type of pipe, 14 hrs left.


that is a nice pipe, my guess it sells for $125


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

How is that Red Ribbon?
Don't worry, I won't buy it.............


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Bruce said:


> How is that Red Ribbon?
> Don't worry, I won't buy it.............


somebody's been buying up that one guys old/rare/vintage stuff. half of it's gone, like both tins of St. Bruno.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



EnyafanJT said:


> heaven help the person that tries to outbid me the next time mccranies red ribbon 1983 crop comes up.


You mean the stuff they were selling $15 a tin at this past years Richmond show. Should have picked some up, i guess.


----------



## Huminie

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Quick question...is linking to current/open eBay auctions kewl here? Some places it is not, but seems to be here so I thought I would double check.


----------



## burninator

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

That's specifically what this thread is for....link away!


----------



## pistol

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> big ben - new, $50, 2h45m, nice shape.


Yeah, so I bought the Big Ben for $50, and I also got this cool pipe rack check it out, http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=280067826807&rd=1&rd=1
that was only $30, pretty cool huh?


----------



## EnyafanJT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Root said:


> You mean the stuff they were selling $15 a tin at this past years Richmond show. Should have picked some up, i guess.


if it was from the 1983 crop then YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! best pipe tobacco i have ever smoked. the 1996 crop is not nearly as good imo. i would be more than willing to take any off of somebody if the price was right (1983) of course.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



pistol said:


> Yeah, so I bought the Big Ben for $50, and I also got this cool pipe rack check it out, http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=280067826807&rd=1&rd=1
> that was only $30, pretty cool huh?


dude, i think you're going to be REALLY happy with that shape. nice half bent, pretty close to 3/4 bent, i like the "saddle bit" stems... and the shape is nice.

i have a big ben presidential, which is in an apple/ball shape that joed sent me - awesome pipe.
i think you got a very good deal, some big bens go for over 120 online...
found a place that has a few "midlights" in stock. normally priced around $98, on sale for high 70s.
http://www.cupojoes.com/cgi-bin/dept?dpt=W&srch=DW&tier2=212

very cool pipe rack.

i think i might have one coming as well, but this one is going to be handmade by a particular member here.  i can't wait to see it, i've seen it halfway done in photos, it looks great.


----------



## Carbide357

*A different side of the slope*

messing around on ebay tonight and found a couple pipes for my first attempts at refurbing. 
2 vintage Savinellis. I work in a race shop so i can get ahold of buffers and polishers etc. Lots of gunk but ive got lots of time
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=250070358244&rd=1&rd=1
and
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=250070358262&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

i thought someone said they liked "volcano" shaped pipes?
this isn't what i consider a real volcano, but i like the shape. more like a "saucer" or squat bulldog/rhodesian type thingy.

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-REGD-ST...85QQihZ007QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## burninator

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

If anyone's interested in vintage baccy, this vendor has several good auctions going.


----------



## burninator

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Also, if anyone's interested in some dirty old Dunhill tobacco here is an auction for a tin of Royal Yacht from the '70's.


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



burninator said:


> Also, if anyone's interested in some dirty old Dunhill tobacco here is an auction for a tin of Royal Yacht from the '70's.


Ya I dont think that is from the 70's couple of things, dual weights listed and the tins should read "blended in england by alfred dunhill" I would say this tin is early 80's.


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

just lost a bid on a beautiful Castello Billiard by 5 bucks. Sold for a great price, $162.50. This pipe would sell for double that by sites that specialize in Estate Pipes!


----------



## Huminie

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

I had my eyes on this one all week...don't know how "good" it is, but it looks real purdy to me!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Estate-Pipe-Mr-...91QQihZ002QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## EnyafanJT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Adam i would research to see how much a new one is but that has a really thick bowl which would help out a bit if a tobacco smokes hot. BTW, it is good to see you here and all the way from NoCal.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

i just won these two Sasieni 4 dots...
this one
and this one.

and was thinking about THIS ONE that ends in a few more minutes...


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

I just won this Big Ben. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330071689173&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=014

I've been watching it all week because I really like the dark blue. Lets hope I like how she smokes as my first Big Ben.


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

GL Pease fans might be interested in these.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



j6ppc said:


> GL Pease fans might be interested in these.


those have been making their way around the jungle via PM less than 6 hours after they were posted. there's a few "mephisto" fans on here. 

hey, that's post 7,800. i wonder if i got any "nanners"??


----------



## pistol

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> i wonder if i got any "nanners"??


dork

IHT - i know, i'm trying to keep my ppd average below 7.


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

castello kkkk right now is at $118 1 hr left

http://cgi.ebay.com/Castello-Castel...70QQihZ010QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

I let one get away from me earlier this week.....a KKK Dublin that went for $137. It was in excellent condition too!


----------



## Carbide357

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

I think I got a good deal on this Charatan. Its an estate but still has box and sleeve etc. Won it for 38.99 







link
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=320072690108&rd=1&rd=1

edit IHT - i think we're starting to stray from the intent of this topic, which is to post active ebay auctions that others might want to get in on, not ones we've already won. i know, i've posted some of my winnings in here as well, so i'm just as guilty.

examples would be like this:

dunhill EMP - tin about 8-10 yrs old.

McClellands Dark Star - 100g tin from 2000.

McClellands #25 VA - 100g tin from what looks to be 1999.

McClellands Arcadia 221b - 50g tin from 2000.

Three Nun's - square tin, they say they've had the tin for 10 yrs.

Kent Rasmussen poker

Nording - like a bent brandy shape.

Peterson - complete 7 day sherlock holmes smoking set!!


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

I was bidding on that Charatan...was winning until the last second.....still not happy about losing that one, but oh well, that's the nature of the beast!


----------



## pistol

*The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Fellow Ebay pipe hunters, since our esteemed pipe forum moderator Greg has asked us not to post Ebay victories in the _Couple Ebay Finds_ thread, I thought maybe I ought to start a new thread where we should post our winnings. Since many of us seem to be hunting on Ebay, the point of this thread is to show each other what we've harvested (pipes, tobacco, accessories, post it all). I guess I'll lead it off. I won the auction for this 1987 Comoy Christmas pipe with a final price (not including shipping) of $17.55. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&item=300070703466&rd=1&rd=1#ebayphotohosting
What do you guys think?


----------



## kheffelf

*Re: The Official EBAY Victory Thread!*

I would say that is a nice find, I really like the shape and look of the pipe, I have also noticed the people who don't accept paypal their auctions you can win things at a lot lower price.


----------



## Bruce

*Re: The Official EBAY Victory Thread!*

Here's one...a steal!

sorry....will post it after the sale is complete


----------



## pistol

*Re: The Official EBAY Victory Thread!*



Bruce said:


> Here's one...a steal!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=160075950301&rd=1&rd=1


Beautiful man, I really like the lighter finish and grain on that one, mmm, maybe I need to go hunting again!


----------



## burninator

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

If anybody's looking for a Charatan....or if anybody really likes the horn shape, this auction is ending soon, and it looks like it's going to go for a really good price.


----------



## Bruce

*Re: The Official EBAY Victory Thread!*

will post this one after the sale is complete....sorry


----------



## kheffelf

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



burninator said:


> If anybody's looking for a Charatan....or if anybody really likes the horn shape, this auction is ending soon, and it looks like it's going to go for a really good price.


Thanks for the heads up, I am currently winning but I don't think that will last to long.


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

That's a sweet Yachtsman!
I have one just like that, paid $85 bucks for it and it's one of my favorite pipes. Don't let this one get away!


----------



## burninator

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



kheffelf said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I am currently winning but I don't think that will last to long.


Oops! Didn't mean to give you publicity. :r


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

PS: That's a Lane Era pipe. Shoot, I'd go after that one if you weren't already bidding on it.


----------



## pistol

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



kheffelf said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I am currently winning but I don't think that will last to long.


:r , yeah thanks for pointing that one out for us bro!:r Obviously kidding, there has got to be an unwritten rule that CS members don't outbid each other unless it's a truly special pipe or something, you know? Maybe we should make it an official Pipe Forum decree, like those Miller Lite "Man-law" commercials. It could be a "CS Pipe Law!" Good luck!


----------



## kheffelf

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



pistol said:


> :r , yeah thanks for pointing that one out for us bro!:r Obviously kidding, there has got to be an unwritten rule that CS members don't outbid each other unless it's a truly special pipe or something, you know? Maybe we should make it an official Pipe Forum decree, like those Miller Lite "Man-law" commercials. It could be a "CS Pipe Law!" Good luck!


We should, but I am sure that I am not going to be able to keep with people when this thing gets down to the wire, so if someone wants go ahead and bid, rather see one of you guys win it then somebody I have no clue who they are.


----------



## pistol

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



kheffelf said:


> We should, but I am sure that I am not going to be able to keep with people when this thing gets down to the wire, so if someone wants go ahead and bid, rather see one of you guys win it then somebody I have no clue who they are.


Game on!:r That's enough ass clownery from me, I'm delirious, worked all night last night, heading home to go to bed now, later folks. Kyle, good luck with that pipe...


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Don't worry, I'm not going to bid on it knowing that you are. it's a good thing that this was posted here as I would have seen that pipe eventually and bid on it.

Just set your max bid that you are comfortable with. wait to the last minute to submit it though to avoid snipers.
As I said above, these pipes are going for $80 to 150 on the market. If this one slips by you, Briar Blues has a very nice one for $80 bucks.

This pipe is a great smoker, one of my favorites!


----------



## kheffelf

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Bruce said:


> Don't worry, I'm not going to bid on it knowing that you are. it's a good thing that this was posted here as I would have seen that pipe eventually and bid on it.
> 
> Just set your max bid that you are comfortable with. wait to the last minute to submit it though to avoid snipers.
> As I said above, these pipes are going for $80 to 150 on the market. If this one slips by you, Briar Blues has a very nice one for $80 bucks.
> 
> This pipe is a great smoker, one of my favorites!


Thanks for the insight, I will check out briar blues.


----------



## CigarGal

*Re: The Official EBAY Victory Thread!*



Bruce said:


> will post this one after the sale is complete....sorry


Victory Thread, Bruce. VICTORY! Good Luck!


----------



## Bruce

*Re: The Official EBAY Victory Thread!*

That Comoy is a "Roya" in pristine condition. The Royal was the precursor to the much sought after and rare "Riband". I have seen Royals sell for 2 to 3 times the price I got this at, that's why I didn't bother with the auction and bought it right away


----------



## IHT

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

i hate those "official" posts... how fuggin lame (i know you feel the same way). so, i changed the title and stuck it - had to include the "pipe forum" part or we'd get guys posting links to glass top cohibas in here (it will never be a sticky if i see the word "official" in the title).
*"the official i'm a dumbass for posting something making me an authority on all things official clubstogie whatever thread, thread, officially"* 

if'n i twasn't at werk, i'd post a few that i've won recently as well, but big brother has now cracked down on our little post here and we can't login to ebay, check youtube, or many other sites that drain time and bandwidth.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

KILLJOY!!!!!:tg



IHT said:


> i hate those "official" posts... how fuggin lame (i know you feel the same way). so, i changed the title and stuck it - had to include the "pipe forum" part or we'd get guys posting links to glass top cohibas in here (it will never be a sticky if i see the word "official" in the title).
> *"the official i'm a dumbass for posting something making me an authority on all things official clubstogie whatever thread, thread, officially"*
> 
> if'n i twasn't at werk, i'd post a few that i've won recently as well, but big brother has now cracked down on our little post here and we can't login to ebay, check youtube, or many other sites that drain time and bandwidth.


----------



## Twill413

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



IHT said:


> i hate those "official" posts...


I have yet to get into bidding on Ebay for pipes, but will do so as soon as financial situation improves. Some very nice finds here thus far, keep em coming as I am very visual.

Just to clarify, what is your stance on "unofficial" I was the first one to start the thread, threads?


----------



## pistol

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



IHT said:


> i hate those "official" posts... how fuggin lame (i know you feel the same way). so, i changed the title and stuck it - had to include the "pipe forum" part or we'd get guys posting links to glass top cohibas in here (it will never be a sticky if i see the word "official" in the title).
> *"the official i'm a dumbass for posting something making me an authority on all things official clubstogie whatever thread, thread, officially"*


Thanks for changing that for me, I'm not an "official" threads kinda guy; I have no fargin idea what possessed me to name it that other than sleep deprivation, thanks man!


----------



## cigar_joel

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Some how i have lost the last 15-20 pipe ebay auctions i have bid on, now i think i may know why. J/K...Seriously though, i always bid until the last few secs and always get beat, i guess i need to be more aggressive.

Joel


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Just won this one a few minutes ago. $14.50. Don't know why I bid on it, except I thought it was really cool looking. Hope I can smoke it. If not, oh well, it's nice to look at.


----------



## pistol

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



cquon said:


> Just won this one a few minutes ago. $14.50. Don't know why I bid on it, except I thought it was really cool looking. Hope I can smoke it. If not, oh well, it's nice to look at.


It is cool, I've never smoked a meer pipe before, let us know if it smokes well


----------



## kheffelf

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Bruce said:


> Don't worry, I'm not going to bid on it knowing that you are. it's a good thing that this was posted here as I would have seen that pipe eventually and bid on it.
> 
> Just set your max bid that you are comfortable with. wait to the last minute to submit it though to avoid snipers.
> As I said above, these pipes are going for $80 to 150 on the market. If this one slips by you, Briar Blues has a very nice one for $80 bucks.
> 
> This pipe is a great smoker, one of my favorites!


Ok, the pipe just got out of my price range because I won that ben wade earlier, go ahead bruce and bid you know you want to.


----------



## IHT

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

phuckers, we need an Ebay Defeat thread now...
bastards, was sniped while trying to snipe 3 fuggin auctions in a row, within 3 minutes of each other...
so i go to look at another tin i'm wanting to bid on that ends in 15 minutes and i notice the price has jumped... oh, wouldnt happen to be another CS member who's got the high bid, now would it!!?? hey, you just won your dang Red Ribbon '83....


----------



## sepia5

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

I've noticed that those eBayers who bid on pipes seem to be among the most savvy around, as prices will remain relatively low until the last couple minutes, then WHAMO!! A bidding war ensues and pipes I'm looking at generally jump out of my price range. That being said, I scored this Big Ben for what I thought was bargin price about a week or so ago.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=014&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWN%3AIT&viewitem=&item=330071232529&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Bruce

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

I didn't bid on any Red Ribbon......


----------



## IHT

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



Bruce said:


> I didn't bid on any Red Ribbon......


it was enyafan. he won the mccrannies red ribbon, then won the very old tin of robert mcconnels scottish cake.

i was bidding on 3 tins of the PCCA stuff, lost out on all 3.


----------



## EnyafanJT

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



Bruce said:


> I didn't bid on any Red Ribbon......


and i thank you for it. i tell you what bruce shoot me your snailer and when it comes in i will send you some of it and some from 1996 so you can see if you think it is worth the extra price. as for that old mcconnell that was pure ass luck. i won some craven from the 70's but i am having to rehumidify it (done it with a few other blends) that i got for 9 bucks shipping included.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

i wonder if this comes in a sealed tin? :ss


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

I won this puppy last week and finally got it today. I am very pleased and was surprised to see the beautiful grain of the briar under the dark blue stain.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330071689173&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=014

Gotta remove the filter and give this one a puff.


----------



## pistol

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



SUOrangeGuy said:


> I won this puppy last week and finally got it today. I am very pleased and was surprised to see the beautiful grain of the briar under the dark blue stain.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=330071689173&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=014
> 
> Gotta remove the filter and give this one a puff.


Nice man, I just got a Big Ben Midlight that I really like. Now that I've built up a little cake, it's smoking really wellp


----------



## DownUnder LLG

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> i wonder if this comes in a sealed tin? :ss


Ooo, and this seller ships worldwide........ I'm in:ss


----------



## IHT

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



IHT said:


> McClellands Dark Star - 100g tin from 2000.


sweet, i won it without even being there!! damn auction ended around 1am.


----------



## sepia5

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

I'd been looking at some of the Kaywoodie classic shapes for a while, so I threw out a minimum bid on this guy and landed it for $10 after shipping.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=016&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWN%3AIT&viewitem=&item=260077537752&rd=1&rd=1

I'll give this whole stinger business a try, but I'm very skeptical. It may be coming out shortly upon receipt.


----------



## sepia5

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

I really wanted this, but it just got too expensive for my blood (as I knew it would--a boy can dream, can't he?)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=017&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=270080090510&rd=1&rd=1

I want a calabash pipe REALLY bad. I think it is my favorite classic shape.


----------



## sepia5

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Nailed this one as well, even though I didn't expect to. I may be in huge trouble when two more pipes show up at my door when the girlfriend explicitly told me no more. :hn

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=006&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWN%3AIT&viewitem=&item=160076499122&rd=1&rd=1

I did't notice until after the auction that this guy REQUIRES shipping insurance, making shipping $9. I may have been more reluctant to have bid had I noticed this beforehand... I really like a lot of the BC's I've seen, though, and I think this looks like a pretty cool pipe with a big bowl.


----------



## Huminie

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Well, I am still too new to pipes to make an informed bid on eBay for one. The ones that look good to me go for big $$ and I have doubts I can pick out a good deal on the cheaper ones...I figure they are either poor quality and/or in poor repair...so I am not going to be buying pipes this way for a while. I will prolly buy my first few pipes from my local B&M as I like to give them my business, and as a member I get a 15% discount on everything which means that even if their prices are a bit high, I shouldn't get dinged too bad.

Anyway, I DID make an eBay pipe related purchase last night as I couldn't resist this pipe holder: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=220073404333&rd=1&rd=1

I figure for under $10 shipped, it will hold my first few pipes nicely...even if it is in bad shape, I can sand it down and make it look purdy.

BTW, if anyone wants to know of a good sniping services for eBay, lemme know...those last second snipes you are seeing are not likely made by a human and you can do this yourself as well!


----------



## kheffelf

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

I also won a pipe off of ebay last night, I think it is a good deal but I am still new as well so I have no idea, but I wanted a stanwell so I bid on this guy and won.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=220073268173&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## KnightKrusher

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

All these seem like very nice fines and some great prices too.p p


----------



## Millow

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

http://cgi.ebay.com/JIRSA-3-STAR-NI...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

A nice looking Jirsa. I was watching it but I know its gonna be out of my price range (already kind of is...).


----------



## tedski

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



sepia5 said:


> I really wanted this, but it just got too expensive for my blood (as I knew it would--a boy can dream, can't he?)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=017&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=270080090510&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> I want a calabash pipe REALLY bad. I think it is my favorite classic shape.


Here is a more unique SJ calabash that you might want to watch ...

http://cgi.ebay.com/briar-smoking-p...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## IHT

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

some of what i've won in the past few days (and a couple i lost):
mcclelland dark star
mcclelland anniv - was barely outbid, but the guy offered me a 2nd chance option to buy cuz he had another, so how could i pass that up?
i'm bidding on another tin of the same stuff, currently winning that one, it ends in 4 minutes or so... (update: got sniped by some jackass, that's how it goes. he won it at $26.25, ah well.)
have about 5 other bids out right now, we'll see how it goes.

lost this one:
mcclellands Virginia #25 - this was from '99.


----------



## sepia5

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



tedski said:


> Here is a more unique SJ calabash that you might want to watch ...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/briar-smoking-p...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Thanks! I have my eye on it. What really irks me is that I told myself I wouldn't go above $85 on the last one, and it ended up selling for $87. Ouch.


----------



## IHT

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

lost another to the same phucker. this time, a tin of Dark Star from '99...
must be nice to have empty pockets.
---
edit: the good news is that i've been offered 2 "second chance" buys, and have taken both....


----------



## IHT

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

wow... just put a bid in on a tin that i wasn't really looking to buy because i already have 3 more tins of it coming, but damn, i snagged it for 13.25!!??


----------



## mr.c

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



IHT said:


> wow... just put a bid in on a tin that i wasn't really looking to buy because i already have 3 more tins of it coming, but damn, i snagged it for 13.25!!??


enjoy those tins.... 

got busy and forgot about a couple of tin auctions :c


----------



## sepia5

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



IHT said:


> wow... just put a bid in on a tin that i wasn't really looking to buy because i already have 3 more tins of it coming, but damn, i snagged it for 13.25!!??


Darnit - I was going to bid on that and lost track of time! Great deal. :fu


----------



## IHT

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



mr.c said:


> enjoy those tins....


smart-ash (again)


----------



## DownUnder LLG

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Crap, I'm thinking about starting a "Pipe Forum EBAY Disappointment Thread". Haven't had anything to celebrate yet as I just keep missing out. Time difference is a pian in the asshat and Big Brother is watching at work so I can't bid their. :c :c :c


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Just scored a tin of Mephisto .


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Here's the last couple of "victories" -

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190075202516

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&viewitem=&item=260078724022


----------



## IHT

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



cquon said:


> Here's the last couple of "victories" -
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190075202516
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&viewitem=&item=260078724022


both are nice scores, the ben wade and the savinelli.

edit:
it just dawned on me, as i was going through what auctions i haven't paid for (actually have paid for them all, but some were M.O.)... i counted that i just won *5* tins of McClelland Anniv from 2002 this week?! 5/five!! and a tin of Dark Star from 2000... so, 6/six different 100g tins this past week (and i missed out on those Dunhill Deluxe Navy Rolls).


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

escudo - 5 yrs old.

pcca boston 1776

McClellands VA #24 - from '99

a bunch of tins in the "buy it now" section.


----------



## Bruce

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

check this one out;

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200068809525&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=010

Beautiful straight grain Charatan!


----------



## IHT

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



Bruce said:


> check this one out;
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200068809525&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=010
> 
> Beautiful straight grain Charatan!


they already pulled the photos... ah well, you can post the photos in the other thread when you get it.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

This one arrived on Monday. It is a 1950s Sasieni Four Dot.

It is actually in pretty good shape for the age. It looks a lot better than the pictures. The seller downplayed the condition in the auction. But I think it looks fine and was well cared for. It will need a little clean up, but I have had a lot worse.


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



Alpedhuez55 said:


> This one arrived on Monday. It is a 1950s Sasieni Four Dot.
> 
> It is actually in pretty good shape for the age. It looks a lot better than the pictures. The seller downplayed the condition in the auction. But I think it looks fine and was well cared for. It will need a little clean up, but I have had a lot worse.


Niiiiice!


----------



## Millow

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



Alpedhuez55 said:


> This one arrived on Monday. It is a 1950s Sasieni Four Dot.
> 
> It is actually in pretty good shape for the age. It looks a lot better than the pictures. The seller downplayed the condition in the auction. But I think it looks fine and was well cared for. It will need a little clean up, but I have had a lot worse.


I really like that dark stain.

There's a couple I'm watching... One I really like too. I might just have to go over my budget for it.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



Millow said:


> I really like that dark stain.
> 
> There's a couple I'm watching... One I really like too. I might just have to go over my budget for it.


THis one came to me for less that $30 shipped!!! It was a steal.


----------



## pistol

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



Alpedhuez55 said:


> THis one came to me for less that $30 shipped!!! It was a steal.


nice pick up man, really nice!


----------



## Millow

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



Alpedhuez55 said:


> THis one came to me for less that $30 shipped!!! It was a steal.


 Sounds really cheap. I thought sas's were quite expensive.


----------



## IHT

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



Millow said:


> Sounds really cheap. I thought sas's were quite expensive.


the last 2 that i bought were less than $50 combined (with shipping), but i feel i got a steal on both.


----------



## EnyafanJT

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=300073503556&rd=1&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=300073510785&rd=1&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=300075327933&rd=1&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=300075328037&rd=1&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=300074652943&rd=1&rd=1

i usually don't like posting stuff like this but with combined shipping all 5 of these were 125 bucks. i know they aren't dunhills but they come out to 25 bucks each which is not bad. never could find the rusticated ones online to compare the prices to though but i bet they are around 50 bucks or more. just saying that good deals can be found on ebay especially from a great seller from overseas.


----------



## IHT

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

nice deal on that pipa croci... i'm sure that's worth more than what you paid for all of 'em.


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Here is the latest -

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&viewitem=&item=130073073742


----------



## kheffelf

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



cquon said:


> Here is the latest -
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&viewitem=&item=130073073742


Nice pipe, I also just recently won a Stanwell, great pipes.


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ME:B:EOIBSA:MT:11&viewitem=&item=290076744179


----------



## IHT

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

DAMNIT, i won another tin!! wasn't looking to win 6 tins of this stuff, and only placed the bid as a "just in case"...
well, won another tin of McClellands Anniv from '02. this one for $15.50. so, 3 of 'em @ $20, 1 at 13.50, 1 at 15.50, and 1 at 25... not to forget the tin of Dark Star from '00 that just came in the mail today.
that's not counting the auction i won 2 of 'em for $40 a couple months ago.


----------



## 12stones

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Nice win, Greg. Just pilin' it up, ain't ya?


----------



## IHT

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



12stones said:


> Nice win, Greg. Just pilin' it up, ain't ya?


had to go adjust my online cellar, too. p


----------



## EnyafanJT

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



IHT said:


> had to go adjust my online cellar, too. p


hell greg there is nothing wrong with that. that happens to be one of my favorite english blends. very mellow and well balanced. if i hadn't been on such a red ribbon quest and bought those pipes the other day i prob would have bought a few myself. very much wort the money.

IHT - and discontinued, too.


----------



## a.paul

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

I lost track of time. I was going to snipe that tin out from under you.


----------



## kheffelf

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

I just got myself a new Boswell tonight.


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

This tonight -

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...RK:MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=220076752987&rd=1,1


----------



## pistol

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



cquon said:


> This tonight -
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...RK:MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=220076752987&rd=1,1


nice one Doyle! here's mine for the night p 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=300076341019&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Wow, nice pipe Pete.


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



pistol said:


> nice one Doyle! here's mine for the night p
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=300076341019&rd=1&rd=1


That was a nice pickup. Some great looking grain on that one.


----------



## pistol

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



cquon said:


> Wow, nice pipe Pete.


yeah, there's some Italian-speak on the page, no idea what it says, but I hope it means, "this pipe is the poo!" p


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

:r Yeah, that's what I was thinking.


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

This was a good week for me - started of with the tin of Mephsto
and finished up with a hardcastle for 23 GBP shipped.

And a BUTZ CHOQUIN as well


----------



## Carbide357

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Just got home to see this victory today. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSAA:US:11&Item=230084449915 I dont have a jobey yet but have heard they are nice.


----------



## Millow

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



Carbide357 said:


> Just got home to see this victory today. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSAA:US:11&Item=230084449915 I dont have a jobey yet but have heard they are nice.


Those two look good. I really like that Alpha.


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Just bought another Butz Choquin looks like a nice pipe for $34


----------



## kheffelf

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Just won a tin of mc anny for 18.50 from 2002, looking forward to trying it.


----------



## IHT

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



kheffelf said:


> Just won a tin of mc anny for 18.50 from 2002, looking forward to trying it.


i missed one?


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



kheffelf said:


> Just won a tin of mc anny for 18.50 from 2002, looking forward to trying it.


I won mine for $14.99. And, a tin of Bombay Extra from 2003 for the same price.

p


----------



## kheffelf

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



cquon said:


> I won mine for $14.99. And, a tin of Bombay Extra from 2003 for the same price.
> 
> p


Lucky bastage, the seller just offered me another tin at that price, so I accepted. So, I now have two tins coming in next week.


----------



## IHT

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



kheffelf said:


> Lucky bastage, the seller just offered me another tin at that price, so I accepted. So, I now have two tins coming in next week.


it may be the same dude that sold me 3 tins at once as 2nd offers.


----------



## kheffelf

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



IHT said:


> it may be the same dude that sold me 3 tins at once as 2nd offers.


Here is the link for it.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=320076621946&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## IHT

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

yep, same guy.
i'm still waiting for my tins though. he won't accept paypal. good guy, we exchanged emails a few times to get the pricing right. he offered me a 2nd chance at the one i lost @ $20. when i said i'd take it, he emailed me back he had 2 more, so i said i'd take those as well. hopefully he's not ebaying off what i paid for.


----------



## kheffelf

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



IHT said:


> yep, same guy.
> i'm still waiting for my tins though. he won't accept paypal. good guy, we exchanged emails a few times to get the pricing right. he offered me a 2nd chance at the one i lost @ $20. when i said i'd take it, he emailed me back he had 2 more, so i said i'd take those as well. hopefully he's not ebaying off what i paid for.


Like you need anymore, but he did accept paypal for mine.


----------



## IHT

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

sorry, wrong dude.  this is the guy that my auction went way higher than i wanted (like 25+). had to check after you said he accepted paypal.

time for me to go give my son some medicine and go pack a bowl.


----------



## kheffelf

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



kheffelf said:


> Lucky bastage, the seller just offered me another tin at that price, so I accepted. So, I now have two tins coming in next week.


The seller just sent me an email saying he had a couple more and offered those to me as well, I did have to decline this time. Two is enough for me but not enough for some people. :r


----------



## DownUnder LLG

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Finally some eBay success, woooohoooo. Picked up this Italian pipe, liked the look of it and I needed a second pipe so this was cheap enough.


----------



## Huminie

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



DownUnder LLG said:


> Finally some eBay success, woooohoooo. Picked up this Italian pipe, liked the look of it and I needed a second pipe so this was cheap enough.


Nice looking pipe...did you snipe it?


----------



## Millow

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300074738303

Victory... FOR THE HORDE!!!

Been watching this one for a few days. My favourite pipe company, one of my favourite shapes, and I dig the red-ish stem as well. First pipe of '07.


----------



## DownUnder LLG

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



Huminie said:


> Nice looking pipe...did you snipe it?


And if I could bump you again, I would


----------



## kheffelf

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Got myself two more pipes this weekend, both are big bens.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=130075498233&rd=1&rd=1
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=130075831523&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Millow

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



kheffelf said:


> Got myself two more pipes this weekend, both are big bens.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=130075498233&rd=1&rd=1
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=130075831523&rd=1&rd=1


Wow, great prices. I really like that bottom one. For an unsmoked Big Ben, that price is unreal. How did that slip under the radar?


----------



## kheffelf

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



Millow said:


> Wow, great prices. I really like that bottom one. For an unsmoked Big Ben, that price is unreal. How did that slip under the radar?


I have no idea why nobody else even bid on them, I have been looking to buy a big ben then spotted those two and was hoping to win one, I got both.


----------



## Carbide357

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Snagged these over the weekend. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230084449915 Have been wanting a couple more with lucite stems. Time to stop buying pipes and start building a cellar now.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



Carbide357 said:


> Snagged these over the weekend. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230084449915 Have been wanting a couple more with lucite stems. Time to stop buying pipes and start building a cellar now.


Nice score!!! I like them both!!!


----------



## sepia5

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

I feel like I just got a steal with this pipe.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=016&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWN%3AIT&viewitem=&item=260081780348&rd=1&rd=1

I'd been wanting a Mastro de Paja, but didn't think I'd be able to afford one. I'd been looking for a bulldog, too. I got both in one fell swoop, and for a price just within my range!


----------



## IHT

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



sepia5 said:


> I feel like I just got a steal with this pipe.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=016&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWN%3AIT&viewitem=&item=260081780348&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> I'd been wanting a Mastro de Paja, but didn't think I'd be able to afford one. I'd been looking for a bulldog, too. I got both in one fell swoop, and for a price just within my range!


wow, HOLY SHIAT!!! you got a steal, and not just a small steal, but a HUGE steal. and i've personally met the ebay seller at the KC pipe show, nice guy. if you ever meet him, you'll see why his nickname is "shakey".


----------



## Bruce

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Just scored a Dunhill in good shape for $113! It's even a "Root".
One of the first decent auctions I've had in a while!


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

These two today -

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140081519797

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200067088373


----------



## hollywood

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



sepia5 said:


> I feel like I just got a steal with this pipe.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=016&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWN%3AIT&viewitem=&item=260081780348&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> I'd been wanting a Mastro de Paja, but didn't think I'd be able to afford one. I'd been looking for a bulldog, too. I got both in one fell swoop, and for a price just within my range!


I was hoping somebody got that and realized what a Steal it was! I was on the phone and missed it; or it may have gone a bit higher!! Congrats.

Just won these this week!! Think I may have gotten a little deal myself!?!?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=160082182576&rd=1&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=130075828266&rd=1&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=190076118583&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## IHT

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

wow, since i'm blocked from ebay (i can view, just can't login/bid) at work, i put an auction into hammersnipe today...

the last one of these this guy sold went for over $35 (before shipping).
i won this one for a bit cheaper.

now, speaking of "shipping". i will no longer bid on auctions where the seller ships something for more than 5 or 6 bucks. there is NO GAWD DARNED WAY IN HELL that a small tin like this costs $8-9 to ship!! :c

i can understand $5 and then getting the priority mail box displaying that they only paid $4.05... that other $.95 can go to shipping supplies, but NOT DOUBLE what it actually costs to ship.

i've now won 2 tins from these ppl, and i'm not impressed with the cost of shipping. if i get the other tin i'm waiting on from them and it shows that they paid less than $5 to ship it, i will still leave positive feedback, but i will also mention they overcharge for shipping (and handling), and that i will never bid on their sh*t again.

/ :sb


----------



## EnyafanJT

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

i have used judd several times and it rarely takes more than 3 bucks to ship. i came to that same conclusion when i got that last scottish cake 100 gram tin supposedly from the 70's. the 50 gram definitely was but i have my doubts (the 100 gram has a german stamp? doesn't say where it was made) but i agree i can get new stuff and age. don't get me wrong vintage tobacco is the shizzle magizzle but 8 bucks for shipping is crazy.


----------



## DownUnder LLG

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Woke up this morning to find that I had won this, a Stanwell 1/4 bent.


----------



## KnightKrusher

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Thats a nice looking pipe. Now what will we be smoking in that baby?p


----------



## Bruce

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Check this one out:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=180080667951&rd=1&rd=1

Root Briar for just over $100 bucks! Very cool shape (I love slight tapers). The stem is a little loose, but I'm going to send this one to a pipe doc for a professional spruce up. I'll have the stem fix then.

But all in all, I think this was a great buy and I am a happy camper!


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



IHT said:


> wow, since i'm blocked from ebay (i can view, just can't login/bid) at work, i put an auction into hammersnipe today...
> 
> the last one of these this guy sold went for over $35 (before shipping).
> i won this one for a bit cheaper.
> 
> now, speaking of "shipping". i will no longer bid on auctions where the seller ships something for more than 5 or 6 bucks. there is NO GAWD DARNED WAY IN HELL that a small tin like this costs $8-9 to ship!! :c
> 
> i can understand $5 and then getting the priority mail box displaying that they only paid $4.05... that other $.95 can go to shipping supplies, but NOT DOUBLE what it actually costs to ship.
> 
> i've now won 2 tins from these ppl, and i'm not impressed with the cost of shipping. if i get the other tin i'm waiting on from them and it shows that they paid less than $5 to ship it, i will still leave positive feedback, but i will also mention they overcharge for shipping (and handling), and that i will never bid on their sh*t again.
> 
> / :sb


Sometimes even 5 bucks is too much. Received my Ben Wade today in a bubble envelope with an 87 cent postage stamp on it. Will not buy anything else from here again.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

some stuff on there...

walt cannoy wax drip

large Pipa Croci pipe, only an hour+ left, around $36 right now.

new Cavicchi 4c - a few hours left.

don carlos - 7 hrs left.

pipe cleaning retort

stanwell legend 186

pipe cabinet - holds 24, display style. not as nice as a mr.c special. 

savinelli autograph POY 2004

Stanwell Hans Christian Anderson estate.

Caminetto Business Oom-Paul - for those of you that dig this shape, you know who you are.

karl erik & erik nording - two pipes, 1 auction.

vintage dunhill brass ashtray

many Sasieni's

volmer and nielson

Hedegaard bent apple

peter heeschen slightly bent, nice looking pipe.

all kinds of tins... but this one >> is THE BEST.


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Greg, just picked up one of the retort kits. Thanks for the link.

p


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

This one today - Comoy 1996 Christmas Pipe


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

nobody's bidding on "the mailbox"??  only $6 shipping.

whoever won that dual Nording/Karl Erik auction got a fuggin steal at $69. i'm kinda pissed i didn't bid on it now.


----------



## Bruce

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Stole a Barling tonight.....a Zulu for $20.50! Going to use it as a lawn mowing pipe.


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Greg: I was planning on sniping it at the last second. But I was watching (and losing) a rare Heeschen and lost track of the pair. That was a steal for two decent pipes!


----------



## drevim

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Well, and so it begins...just won a couple of auctions...

Lorenzo Scala, 7058 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=300077153025&rd=1&rd=1

and

Lorenzo Belluno, 7037 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=300077153071&rd=1&rd=1

Nothing too fancy, but should serve well for starters.


----------



## hollywood

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



drevim said:


> *Well, and so it begins...*
> 
> *just won a couple of auctions...*


:r :r

Words that will live on to haunt you!!

Nice pipes. They will be the first of SO many to come!


----------



## sepia5

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Am I missing something, or is this seller totally insane?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Extremely-Rare-Butz-Choquin-Origine-French-Estate-Pipe_W0QQitemZ200077638340QQihZ010QQcategoryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Is this BC really as rare as the price indicates?


----------



## Johnnylaw

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



sepia5 said:


> Am I missing something, or is this seller totally insane?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Extremely-Rare-Butz-Choquin-Origine-French-Estate-Pipe_W0QQitemZ200077638340QQihZ010QQcategoryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Is this BC really as rare as the price indicates?


I'm no expert, but I suspect the seller has been smoking something else out of that pipe. $1,500.00?
:tg


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

if that pipe really is from the first year of Butz-Choquin production, it may very weel be worth that much, if you're a collector of things like that.

then again, that dude that has 1 tin of mcClellands Anniverssary for $54 "buy it now", and it's been there for over a month... during that span i've won 6 auctions for the same product with an average price of $20 per tin... so, i guess it depends on if it's worth that much.


----------



## hollywood

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

*STANWELL BAMBOO No. 124:*










bad pic. will add more when it comes in!


----------



## bonggoy

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



hollywood said:


> *STANWELL BAMBOO No. 124:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bad pic. will add more when it comes in!


WOW!!! me likey....


----------



## drevim

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



hollywood said:


> *STANWELL BAMBOO No. 124:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bad pic. will add more when it comes in!


Actually had that one in my "watch" file. Congrats Dave.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

what's in my 'watch list' - feel free to bid on 'em, i'm only watching.

old english tin humidor

Three Nun's - square tin, $35 buy it now.

st. bruno's flake - just cuz i think the seller is smokin crack with the prices he's asking, like the $54 for 1 tin of McC Anni??!! i think he's relisted it twice now.

-----------
edit: these are NOT in my watch list, but ending very soon.

check out these old cased set of pipes from 1892.

stanwell - designed by sixten ivarsson

ser jacapo poker - rusticated, looks great... i love ser jacapo pokers...

dunhill pipe case - for those that want to tote their dunhills in a dunhill case and pay $200 for the please in doing so. anyone seen bruce?

sherlock holmes pipe cabinet - with doors.

stanwell - very nice looking pipe, "selected briar", with birdseye all around the top of the bowl.

GLP Mephisto - no longer made tin... or as they say on ebay, "ultra rare".

HUGE Castello - nice shape, sandblasted. bowl is around 1" wide (inside).

THIS NORDING is awesome.


----------



## sepia5

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> if that pipe really is from the first year of Butz-Choquin production, it may very weel be worth that much, if you're a collector of things like that.


His description says it is only a reproduction:

"This amazing pipe was made as a reproduction of the original pipe made by this company in 1858, with a nice combination of the wood bowl, metal rings, and acrylic stem."

I think he's just insane.


----------



## drevim

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Just for Greg, the mailbox is re-listed until the 18th...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...loc=closed_view_item&refwidgettype=osi_widget


----------



## Bruce

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Check this one out.
A very old pipe made in France, made out of Algerian Briar.....the best!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=120033575232&rd=1&rd=1

Need a good cleaning, but an Algerian briar pipe for $30 bucks....this is going to make a great work pipe, or maybey a good contest prize down the road!

PS: I already have the stem sanitized and sanded....looks very good. This pipe is going to turn out really, really, nice!


----------



## Bruce

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Check out this one. Got it for $113...a Root:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=180080667951&rd=1&rd=1

This too will clean up very nicely. $100 bucks for a Root....I'll take it!


----------



## kheffelf

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



Bruce said:


> Check out this one. Got it for $113...a Root:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=180080667951&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> This too will clean up very nicely. $100 bucks for a Root....I'll take it!


That Dunhill will clean up nicely, great looking pipe, I believe you got a deal on that one.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



drevim said:


> Just for Greg, the mailbox is re-listed until the 18th...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...loc=closed_view_item&refwidgettype=osi_widget


THAT MEANS I'VE GOT A CHANCE!!!


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

I love that Sixten designed Stanwell. I wish it was made by Sixten.......I would have been all over that one. As it is, someone got a very nice pipe at a good price.

As for the Dunhill pipe purse, no thanks Greg....much too $$$ for my blood!


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

we know, it didn't match your shoes.


----------



## IHT

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



IHT said:


> wow, since i'm blocked from ebay (i can view, just can't login/bid) at work, i put an auction into hammersnipe today...
> 
> the last one of these this guy sold went for over $35 (before shipping).
> i won this one for a bit cheaper.
> 
> now, speaking of "shipping". i will no longer bid on auctions where the seller ships something for more than 5 or 6 bucks. there is NO GAWD DARNED WAY IN HELL that a small tin like this costs $8-9 to ship!! :c
> 
> i can understand $5 and then getting the priority mail box displaying that they only paid $4.05... that other $.95 can go to shipping supplies, but NOT DOUBLE what it actually costs to ship.
> 
> i've now won 2 tins from these ppl, and i'm not impressed with the cost of shipping. if i get the other tin i'm waiting on from them and it shows that they paid less than $5 to ship it, i will still leave positive feedback, but i will also mention they overcharge for shipping (and handling), and that i will never bid on their sh*t again.
> 
> / :sb


update:
so, i just got my Dunhill de luxe navy rolls in the mail today. i paid $8 for shipping (and BS handling fees). it cost them $2 to ship it??!! what in the fluck?

DOES ANYONE THINK I'M OUT OF LINE FOR LEAVING THEM THE FOLLOWING FEEDBACK (although it was positive because i got what i won, decent shipping times, etc, etc - just way overpriced for shipping)?
their feedback page.


----------



## hollywood

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



IHT said:


> update:
> so, i just got my Dunhill de luxe navy rolls in the mail today. i paid $8 for shipping (and BS handling fees). it cost them $2 to ship it??!! what in the fluck?
> 
> DOES ANYONE THINK I'M OUT OF LINE FOR LEAVING THEM THE FOLLOWING FEEDBACK (although it was positive because i got what i won, decent shipping times, etc, etc - just way overpriced for shipping)?
> their feedback page.


Totally justified if left as a positive feedback. Although very expensive for shipping; he does disclose all of those costs up front if I remember correctly? I don't agree with what they are doing by any means; however, when I purchased from them; I made sure to have more than one thing coming at a time; and asked for discounted combined shipping. Don't think I will ever buy from them again unless the auction is one hell of a deal even after including shipping!!:2


----------



## a.paul

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Yup. I bought 2 things and paid for 1 shipping, he didn't say anything just accepted it. Still to much but...ya know?


----------



## IHT

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

thanks for the support... but, i mean, 2 friggin bucks and he charged 8?? you can't tell me that a free box, a few pieces of packing paper and a trip to the PO (when he was already going there) cost him an extra $6!! :c


----------



## hollywood

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



IHT said:


> thanks for the support... but, i mean, 2 friggin bucks and he charged 8?? you can't tell me that a free box, a few pieces of packing paper and a trip to the PO (when he was already going there) cost him an extra $6!! :c


you are correct!! the bad part is that SO many people have already accepted it; he will never change it!! just refuse to buy from him again!!


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

For those of you who are fans of Charatans, there is a very good selection of Lane Era pipes listed on Ebay right now. 
A "Huntsman" listed for $27 bucks now, and a few others that I have a feeling will go for a great price. Quite a few high end pipes listed.


----------



## bonggoy

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Bruce said:


> For those of you who are fans of Charatans, there is a very good selection of Lane Era pipes listed on Ebay right now.
> A "Huntsman" listed for $27 bucks now, and a few others that I have a feeling will go for a great price. Quite a few high end pipes listed.


Thanks for the heads up. I am "watching" that and a couple of older comoys and sasieni. If I get lucky, this will be a very costly week.


----------



## bonggoy

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330087465571&rd=1

Sexy ... one day to go ...


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

That is one sweet looking pipe - good luck, Ronnie!

p


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

love those Ardors with blue stems. they taint cheap.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Whats everyone think of this pipe?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=290082442679&rd=1&rd=1

According to the seller it has a silver and gold band and originally cost over $150.


----------



## IHT

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



SUOrangeGuy said:


> Whats everyone think of this pipe?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=290082442679&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> According to the seller it has a silver and gold band and originally cost over $150.


very nice looking pipe, and i'm not a fan of petersons... but that's pretty darn cool. it does look like a lot higher grade, and to nab it for the high 40s would be a steal. looks in good shape, too.


----------



## nrg

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

I just won this Comoy's Grand Slam on ebay for $48. I hope I made a good purchase. I'm still new to the whole pipe thing.
http://tinyurl.com/2pb5ja


----------



## bonggoy

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

I didn't even come close to the Ardors.

I would make love to this one ...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Sell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



bonggoy said:


> I didn't even come close to the Ardors.
> 
> I would make love to this one ...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Sell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget


i like his ashton pebble grain rhodesian as well.


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Won this new Meerschaum last night - $39.50, delivered.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



cquon said:


> Won this new Meerschaum last night - $39.50, delivered.


Very nice! My meer is a little fancy but there's something about nice and simple. I've been thinking about getting one similar.


----------



## rutkus

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



bonggoy said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330087465571&rd=1
> 
> Sexy ... one day to go ...


i was bidding on that guy too lol, got too high for what i wanted it for.

also lost out on this one: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=330088203640&rd=1&rd=1 

thought i could knock out some pipes i've wanted for my collection a blue stemmed fantasy ardor, and a horn. bummer...


----------



## bonggoy

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

lost a smooth 2C Cavicchi today but won a bent pre-republic peterson and ashton. paid 52 and 89 respectively.


----------



## mr.c

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



bonggoy said:


> lost a smooth 2C Cavicchi today but won a bent pre-republic peterson and ashton. paid 52 and 89 respectively.


what did that cavicchi go for ??


----------



## bonggoy

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



mr.c said:


> what did that cavicchi go for ??


$133.83


----------



## Bruce

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Scored an Emil Chonowitsch Billiard and a very early Heeschen "Brandy"......very happy!!!


----------



## hollywood

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



Bruce said:


> Scored an Emil Chonowitsch Billiard and a very early Heeschen "Brandy"......very happy!!!


Was watching that Heeschen! Congrats! Looks like a great pipe Bruce!!p


----------



## hollywood

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

just won a Ser Jacopo-S2-Fatta a Mano-Per Aspera ad Astra pipe. am very excited to finally get another bulldog to out in my rotation!


----------



## IHT

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

i was eyeballing that one as well, but need to spend other places.  nice job.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Not a pipe but from what I hear its almost as important!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=230095534193&rd=1&rd=1

The great price forced me to do it.


----------



## a.paul

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



SUOrangeGuy said:


> Not a pipe but from what I hear its almost as important!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=230095534193&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> The great price forced me to do it.


bastage. Great price on that. I want one too...:fu

:r good buy!


----------



## sepia5

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Quick! Somebody here bid on this thing so I can live vicariously through you! Saw this this morning, and I've never wanted something so bad, but I just can't afford it. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=014&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=330087452064&rd=1&rd=1

Scroll down and JUST LOOK AT THE SIZE OF THIS THING in the seller's hand! Wow.


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



sepia5 said:


> Quick! Somebody here bid on this thing so I can live vicariously through you! Saw this this morning, and I've never wanted something so bad, but I just can't afford it.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=014&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=330087452064&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> Scroll down and JUST LOOK AT THE SIZE OF THIS THING in the seller's hand! Wow.


WOW is right! Just the way I like 'em, tho. But, I've been bad lately and can't do it it either.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

I tried... no luck


----------



## Millow

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

http://cgi.ebay.com/BIG-BEN-1-2-BEN...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Good for a beginner. Good pipe, just a little beat up.


----------



## Millow

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOT-OF-THREE-BU...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

3 BC's, Look to be in good condition. I like the stems.


----------



## Bruce

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

check this one out....I love this pipe!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=330088971523&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## rutkus

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

JUST won this bulldog that caught my eye: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170083393183


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



rutkus said:


> JUST won this bulldog that caught my eye: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170083393183


Nice win, brother! Great looking, "manly" pipe.


----------



## tippytwo

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



Bruce said:


> check this one out....I love this pipe!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=330088971523&rd=1&rd=1


Yah that Jangram seller has a whole bunch of really nice estate pipes. Whoever it is that he is selling them for, really had a nice collection.

-T2


----------



## bonggoy

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

A couple of I snag the last couple of days
Ardor Titan Fantasy 2005.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=280083748327&rd=1&rd=1

A decent looking Peterson pre-republic

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=200079729294&rd=1&rd=1

Ashton pebble grain

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=320083647945&rd=1&rd=1

Royal Comoy (thanks Bruce for the heads up). This thing is a beauty

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=160083659615&rd=1&rd=1

I'm done with ebay for now.


----------



## bonggoy

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

I see Roush ...

http://cgi.ebay.com/LIKE-NEW-ROUSH-...88146004QQihZ015QQcategoryZ4119QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



bonggoy said:


> A couple of I snag the last couple of days
> Ardor Titan Fantasy 2005.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=280083748327&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> A decent looking Peterson pre-republic
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=200079729294&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> Ashton pebble grain
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=320083647945&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> Royal Comoy (thanks Bruce for the heads up). This thing is a beauty
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=160083659615&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> I'm done with ebay for now.


Damn Ronnie, you've been busy!


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

huge stack on that Roush. Too big for me.....otherwise it would already be mine.....LOL!


----------



## j6ppc

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Picked up this BC yesterday - $25


----------



## rutkus

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



cquon said:


> Nice win, brother! Great looking, "manly" pipe.


thanks dude, can't wait to get it! a good compliment to my ser jacopo rhodesian too.


----------



## bonggoy

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



cquon said:


> Damn Ronnie, you've been busy!


I know. I need several pipes as I tend to go to my pipes now rather than my cigars.


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

3 hrs left 15 bucks

http://cgi.ebay.com/TPRs-Georg-Jens...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Couldn't pass it up for the price -

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=120093321906&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## smokinmojo

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



cquon said:


> Couldn't pass it up for the price -
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=120093321906&rd=1&rd=1


SCORE! Nice dog.


----------



## EvanS

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

well I finally took a few whacks at some ebay briar....and here's what I ended up with

GBD Topaz for $34
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170085073381&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=007

Aldo Velani for $56
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170086214824&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=007

WOOT for me!!! :bl


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



EvanS said:


> well I finally took a few whacks at some ebay briar....and here's what I ended up with
> 
> GBD Topaz for $34
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170085073381&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=007
> 
> Aldo Velani for $56
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170086214824&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=007
> 
> WOOT for me!!! :bl


Nice buys. I wish I had more pipes with Lucite stems.


----------



## EvanS

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



SUOrangeGuy said:


> Nice buys. I wish I had more pipes with Lucite stems.


yeah, this will be my first. Is it just a difference in looks or are the other benefits of Lucite?


----------



## bonggoy

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



EvanS said:


> yeah, this will be my first. Is it just a difference in looks or are the other benefits of Lucite?


Unlike lucite stems, they don't suffer from oxidization.


----------



## twenty4valve

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

How good of a deal was this? link


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

I've been keeping my eye out for a nice pipe rack and this is the one I ended up with. I think I'll be pretty happy because I like that 6 are open racks for larger or bent pents.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=220089897008&rd=1&rd=1

I think I got a good deal. Alot of these go for much higher when you add on the shipping.


----------



## smokinmojo

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Just arrived this morning. The 07 St.Pat bulldog has better grain and stamping than the 04 St.Pat bulldog I've been holding on to.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...385822++&category0=&submitSearch=Search&fvi=1

I'll be lighting up the 04 for St. Pats, and put away the 07 for later!


----------



## Kayak_Rat

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



smokinmojo said:


> Just arrived this morning. The 07 St.Pat bulldog has better grain and stamping than the 04 St.Pat bulldog I've been holding on to.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...385822++&category0=&submitSearch=Search&fvi=1
> 
> I'll be lighting up the 04 for St. Pats, and put away the 07 for later!


Looks good man.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

balkan sobranie 759 - bought in '68, sealed tin.

another 8 oz tin of Balkan Sobranie.

pipe display cabinet - only 40 minutes left. buy it now is around $25.


----------



## a.paul

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> balkan sobranie 759 - bought in '68, sealed tin.
> 
> another 8 oz tin of Balkan Sobranie.
> 
> pipe display cabinet - only 40 minutes left. buy it now is around $25.


That Balkan Sobranie...that's something stupid like $50 an ounce last time I looked at the bidding.

Serious question though for you smart FOG types--is it worth it?


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

i've had "some", and while it's damn good latakia (the best i've ever had - keep in mind it's also pretty damn old), i don't know if i'd spend that much on it myself. now, if money were no object, or wasn't that large of an object, then i'd probably be bidding... 
there are other tins on ebay (right now) that are discontinued that are reportedly damn good as well, and should only go for around 50+ a tin (2 oz).


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



a.paul said:


> That Balkan Sobranie...that's something stupid like $50 an ounce last time I looked at the bidding.
> 
> Serious question though for you smart FOG types--is it worth it?


the price comes out at about the same as a nice box of havanas. So its all relative.


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Actually, that price right now is not bad at all. Balkan Sobranie 759 & Original sells for around $100 to $125 per ounce.


----------



## a.paul

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-Very-Old-Kayw...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

check out the top pipe in the picture. Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## Sniper2075

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> pipe display cabinet - only 40 minutes left. buy it now is around $25.


Hey IHT, thanks for posting this link. I've been looking to get a rack for my couple pipes. Not sure how big of a rack to get as right now I only have 3 nice pipes but plan on getting atleast another 3 or so. Also, by nice I just mean other than a corn cob.

But anyway, take a look at this rack, anybody have enough pipes to fill it?
http://cgi.ebay.com/66-PIPE-RACK-HO...QQitemZ9324486784QQcategoryZ596QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## a.paul

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Sniper2075 said:


> Hey IHT, thanks for posting this link. I've been looking to get a rack for my couple pipes. Not sure how big of a rack to get as right now I only have 3 nice pipes but plan on getting atleast another 3 or so. Also, by nice I just mean other than a corn cob.
> 
> But anyway, take a look at this rack, anybody have enough pipes to fill it?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/66-PIPE-RACK-HO...QQitemZ9324486784QQcategoryZ596QQcmdZViewItem


Actually, I think so.


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Sniper2075 said:


> Hey IHT, thanks for posting this link. I've been looking to get a rack for my couple pipes. Not sure how big of a rack to get as right now I only have 3 nice pipes but plan on getting atleast another 3 or so. Also, by nice I just mean other than a corn cob.
> 
> But anyway, take a look at this rack, anybody have enough pipes to fill it?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/66-PIPE-RACK-HO...QQitemZ9324486784QQcategoryZ596QQcmdZViewItem


Uh, almost, unfortunately(or, fortunately, if you're an optimist).


----------



## a.paul

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

http://cgi.ebay.com/LARRY-COMEAUX-S...30099857334QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I find this really ugly and REALLY cool at the same time.


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



a.paul said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/LARRY-COMEAUX-S...30099857334QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I find this really ugly and REALLY cool at the same time.


I agree ! INTERESTING piece


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



a.paul said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/LARRY-COMEAUX-S...30099857334QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I find this really ugly and REALLY cool at the same time.


It kind of bugs me out. Kinda reminds me of the tissue specimens that I used to handle when I worked at the hospital. Weird pipe.


----------



## Canadian_Scott

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Wow. It's up to $270 with 6 bidders... I've looked at all the pictures and tried to like that pipe, but I simply can't. Heh.:2


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

pipa croci - 9 hrs left, $47

Tinsky bulldog

2 family era Sasieni's

dunhill - nothing special about this pipe (to me) but he has a ton of pipes for sale.

Charatan - lane era.

Brebbia - rainer barbi design, just like what my co-worker has... nice pipe.

upshall - banker shape!

caminetto squat bulldog - this looks awesome.

pipe display case w/glass door. buy it now around $40.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> Charatan - lane era.
> 
> caminetto squat bulldog - this looks awesome.


i think that lane era charatan went for $45.

also, i'm going to try and snipe that Caminetto... so this is me pissing on the fencepost, marking my territory. :gn


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

coopershark has a cavicchi 4 c new on ebay. be interseting to watch
http://cgi.ebay.com/CAVICCHI-4-STRA...30102374177QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

check out this funky eltang

http://cgi.ebay.com/TOM-ELTANG-STAR...30102238630QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## smokinmojo

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



mr.c said:


> check out this funky eltang
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/TOM-ELTANG-STAR...30102238630QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


The grain is increadable!


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



mr.c said:


> coopershark has a cavicchi 4 c new on ebay. be interseting to watch
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CAVICCHI-4-STRA...30102374177QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> check out this funky eltang
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/TOM-ELTANG-STAR...30102238630QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


That Eltang is awesome!


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

that eltang is sweet, i've seen it on ebay or on a website for sale a few other times.

looks like the draught hole is offcenter to me, but i love the grain/shape.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

check out what this guy has for sale right now (lane era charatans, tins of certain tobacco's, castellos, caminettos, sasienies, savinellies, etc)


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

really cool Dunhill tabletop lighter from the 30s.


----------



## kheffelf

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> really cool Dunhill tabletop lighter from the 30s.


35 bucks to ship.


----------



## a.paul

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

I don't really like small pipes, I don't really like pipes like this...and yet...something about this little guy fascinated me, so I bought him. There's a flash slide show at the listing that shows an overhead shot, that's kind of what sold me I think.


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Pipestud has a whole bunch of nice lane-era Charatans I want. I just got 4 pipes in today, but my willpower is weak!


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Better hurry -

http://cgi.ebay.com/DUNHILL-ELIZABE...0097643946QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## a.paul

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rad-Davis-Billi...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Haven't decided yet if I'm going to jump that, so have at it if it strikes yer fancy!


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

http://cgi.ebay.com/CAVICCHI-UNSMOK...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

I got Joe hooked on Cavicchi's and I haven't even smoked one yet! LOL!


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Bruce said:


> I got Joe hooked on Cavicchi's and I haven't even smoked one yet! LOL!


and a few other people , bastage. :fu 

check this 5 c out for $120

http://cgi.ebay.com/CAVICCHI-CCCCC-...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

very nice Dublin!


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



mr.c said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/CAVICCHI-UNSMOK...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


dinopuffin are the guys i got my Mastro de Paja rusticated horn from (off their website). straight from italy. they also have leonardo da vinci's.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

on my watch list, but feel free to bid.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170095270749&ssPageName=ADME:L:DBS:US:11


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

peter klein with 4 hrs left 63 bucks

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=270105916892&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Just won this Tinskey poker - $73.00 plus shipping. Woo-hoo, got to increase my American carver and poker collection in one fell swoop!


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Maybe someday...

http://cgi.ebay.com/CAVICCHI-4-C-PI...43QQihZ009QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



cquon said:


> Maybe someday...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CAVICCHI-4-C-PI...43QQihZ009QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


check out that high bidder?? kheffelf?? who's that?


----------



## bonggoy

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> check out that high bidder?? kheffelf?? who's that?


lolz ...


----------



## kheffelf

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> check out that high bidder?? kheffelf?? who's that?


No clue, but the price I point in there is not going to win, so if anyone wants it go ahead and get it.
Edit-No longer winning, I knew it was going to get to high for my income.


----------



## a.paul

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

I thought about you when I saw that...and I was almost going to snipe it myself.


----------



## Badkarma

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Yes I am back and already scored!!!!! I still dont know the names of the collectable pipes, so I go after what I like the looks of. Here's the latest victim:

$15.70 w/shipping.


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



Badkarma said:


> Yes I am back and already scored!!!!! I still dont know the names of the collectable pipes, so I go after what I like the looks of. Here's the latest victim:
> 
> $15.70 w/shipping.


That's a neat lookin' barrel shape!


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



a.paul said:


> I thought about you when I saw that...and I was almost going to snipe it myself.


I appreciate you passin' and not drivin' the price up.


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

ton of cavicchi's listed

http://collectibles.search.ebay.com...ZQQsargnZQ2d1QQsaslcZ2QQsbrftogZ1QQsofocusZbs


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Check this one out:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=330106942960&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## kheffelf

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Bruce said:


> Check this one out:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=330106942960&rd=1&rd=1


That is an awesome pipe, the grain and birdseye on that pipe is outstanding. You going to get it Bruce.


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

I wish!
I would guess that this pipe new goes for around 3k. I bet this auction will pull in close to 2k, if not over that.

If it sells for under 2k, the winner will get a "good deal", relatively speaking...............


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=250103064543&rd=1&rd=1

Nice looking Ron Fairchild poker.


----------



## smokehouse

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Just scored this one tonight for $41.00.

Peterson System Ireland Black 317

View attachment 11538


View attachment 11539


----------



## a.paul

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Who is it likes bulldogs? Tinsky...

http://cgi.ebay.com/dRw-Mark-Tinsky...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

http://cgi.ebay.com/McCranies-1983-...226QQihZ006QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
1983 McCranies Red Ribbon

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:us
Hmmm...10 plus year old Gawaith Blacc XX anyone?
http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZviesteQQhtZ-1
same people...lots of older tins.

http://cgi.ebay.com/SEALED-2-OZ-TIN...37QQihZ009QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
NASPC Shelob's Lair baccy tin


----------



## pistol

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Ok I may have gotten ripped off here, but I offered $70/tin for two tins of McClelland's Christmas Cheer 1992 (first year it was made) and won them. This is my first pipe tobac that is more than ten years old, and I understand that this is fairly rare and difficult to get a hold of so I'm a happy dude! I'm a total Christmas Cheer slut now, thanks VS and IHT! PS- If you want any there are still two tins left and he accepted $11 per tin less than he was asking...


----------



## Kayak_Rat

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



pistol said:


> *I'm a happy dude!*


Thats all that matters. Some good looking stuff there. I need to get a hold of a few back-years-tins of cheer. Great score.

PS: How about that phone call wanker!!!!!!!!


----------



## pistol

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



Kayak_Rat said:


> Thats all that matters. Some good looking stuff there. I need to get a hold of a few back-years-tins of cheer. Great score.
> 
> PS: How about that phone call wanker!!!!!!!!


:bn Dude, are you busy tonight?!


----------



## bonggoy

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



pistol said:


> Ok I may have gotten ripped off here, but I offered $70/tin for two tins of McClelland's Christmas Cheer 1992 (first year it was made) and won them. This is my first pipe tobac that is more than ten years old, and I understand that this is fairly rare and difficult to get a hold of so I'm a happy dude! I'm a total Christmas Cheer slut now, thanks VS and IHT! PS- If you want any there are still two tins left and he accepted $11 per tin less than he was asking...


Nice score there. He told me no lower than 20% or 25% off than his listed price.


----------



## pistol

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



bonggoy said:


> Nice score there. He told me no lower than 20% or 25% off than his listed price.


Well, then i got ripped off! :r It's all good though, I payed what I was willing to pay, you know? I thought he may take less, but I'd rather overpay and have it than try and score a great deal and miss out...


----------



## ShawnP

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



pistol said:


> Ok I may have gotten ripped off here, but I offered $70/tin for two tins of McClelland's Christmas Cheer 1992 (first year it was made) and won them. This is my first pipe tobac that is more than ten years old, and I understand that this is fairly rare and difficult to get a hold of so I'm a happy dude! I'm a total Christmas Cheer slut now, thanks VS and IHT! PS- If you want any there are still two tins left and he accepted $11 per tin less than he was asking...


I am so fuggin jealous right now :r

NICE SCORE man.

Shawn p


----------



## Ron1YY

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

I was just looking at the same item. Saw it at another site, but it was sold out. I may have to jump on this.

Ron


----------



## ShawnP

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



Ron1YY said:


> I was just looking at the same item. Saw it at another site, but it was sold out. I may have to jump on this.
> 
> Ron


Man if you got the cash for them DO IT.

You won't regret Cheer, it is the ALL MIGHTY :r

Shawn p


----------



## bonggoy

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



Ron1YY said:


> I was just looking at the same item. Saw it at another site, but it was sold out. I may have to jump on this.
> 
> Ron


Do it. I checked my email, the vendor said no lower than 20% of the listed price.

Pete - that still is a good price. I'm beginning to regret why I didn't jump on them initially.


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

http://cgi.ebay.com/VOLLMER-NILSSON...147QQihZ014QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

This one just freaking figures. I go and shoot my bolt for the month THEN see this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHARATAN-SPECIA...157QQihZ017QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I love Charatans. I love pots. Talk about bad timing :c


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

If that's a Lane Era pipe, the price is excellent!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Bjarne Hand-carved:

This was my first estate purchase and I was hoping it was as nice as it appeared in the seller's photo and description. Cleaned it up a bit last night and it's a beauty!


----------



## ShawnP

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



Blake Lockhart said:


> Bjarne Hand-carved:
> 
> This was my first estate purchase and I was hoping it was as nice as it appeared in the seller's photo and description. Cleaned it up a bit last night and it's a beauty!


Nice Bjarne man, I have 2 Bjarne freehands and they smoke nice. You should be very happy with it.

Enjoy p

Shawn


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



ShawnP said:


> Nice Bjarne man, I have 2 Bjarne freehands and they smoke nice. You should be very happy with it.
> 
> Enjoy p
> 
> Shawn


Thanks, Shawn..it really did clean up nice!

Question: I cleaned the shank and bowl out with alcohol, referring to the "Pipe FAQ..." thread. The shank and stem are perfectly clean but the bowl still has some residue. Should I try to get the bowl back to the original wood, keep scrubbing, (parts have come clean), or is that impossible?


----------



## ShawnP

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



Blake Lockhart said:


> Thanks, Shawn..it really did clean up nice!
> 
> Question: I cleaned the shank and bowl out with alcohol, referring to the "Pipe FAQ..." thread. The shank and stem are perfectly clean but the bowl still has some residue. Should I try to get the bowl back to the original wood, keep scrubbing, (parts have come clean), or is that impossible?


Replied my answer in PM 

Shawn


----------



## Bruce

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

WooHoo!
Just scored a tin of McCranies Red Ribbon and Red Flake from '83 for $50 bucks!

Now if I could have a little luck on Coopersark's Chonowitsch auction a bit later, I will be a happy camper!


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Bastage, you sniped me!


----------



## Bruce

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

I didn't snipe anyone. I just placed a higher bid with 3 minutes left in the auction.


----------



## Bruce

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

WooHoo!!!!
hehehehe


----------



## kheffelf

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



Bruce said:


> WooHoo!!!!
> hehehehe


Did you just win a Rad Davis.


----------



## Bruce

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

ahhhh, no


----------



## mr.c

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



Bruce said:


> WooHoo!!!!
> hehehehe












nice pickup. Not a bad day after all


----------



## Bruce

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Now you HAVE to buy my Eltang mr.c!


----------



## kheffelf

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

By the way Bruce I was about a half hour away of getting some of the pipetobacco you picked up on smokersforum. Pretty good prices for those tobaccos the guy was selling.


----------



## mr.c

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



Bruce said:


> Now you HAVE to buy my Eltang mr.c!


Its sold, I just need to pay for it :r


----------



## Bruce

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

no prob!

I'm still shaking over winning that pipe....even Coopersark emailed me and told me I got it at a great price. Not bad getting a pipe for 1/3 it's original price!
Did you see the grain on that baby?!


----------



## mr.c

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



Bruce said:


> no prob!
> 
> I'm still shaking over winning that pipe....even Coopersark emailed me and told me I got it at a great price. Not bad getting a pipe for 1/3 it's original price!
> Did you see the grain on that baby?!


5 rare tins and a dream pipe ...all in one day. :hn F-ME you were busy lol


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Just won this Charatan, Lane era. But, since I really don't need another pipe, looks like I will be shipping it off as soon as I get it.


----------



## kheffelf

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Found this one for Greg, I know how much he likes Boswell grooves.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Handmade-J-M-Bo...35QQihZ002QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## a.paul

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

This anyone's?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cavicchi-Rustic...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I'm starting to like the Black and Tan look...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:us


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



kheffelf said:


> Found this one for Greg, I know how much he likes Boswell grooves.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Handmade-J-M-Bo...35QQihZ002QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Now that is just plain ugly!


----------



## rivera1

*Pipe Video*

I just found this auction, and the pipe looks classic. Check out the video on youtube.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Video*



rivera1 said:


> I just found this auction, and the pipe looks classic. Check out the video on youtube.


wow... uh.... nice intro.


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Pipe Video*



rivera1 said:


> I just found this auction, and the pipe looks classic. Check out the video on youtube.


Let me guess - you're the guy in the video?


----------



## kheffelf

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Bruce, this stuff any good?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEBI:IT&viewitem=&item=160105538652&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## a.paul

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

The 1776 is supposed to be, I don't know about the other one.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



kheffelf said:


> Bruce, this stuff any good?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEBI:IT&viewitem=&item=160105538652&rd=1&rd=1


well, look at the last reviewer here (last meaning the one on top), it's the same guy who's selling it on ebay.
http://www.tobaccoreviews.com/blend_detail.cfm?ALPHA=B&TID=1553


----------



## kheffelf

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> well, look at the last reviewer here (last meaning the one on top), it's the same guy who's selling it on ebay.
> http://www.tobaccoreviews.com/blend_detail.cfm?ALPHA=B&TID=1553


Saw the review when I noticed the tobacco and didn't put them together.


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



kheffelf said:


> That is an awesome pipe, the grain and birdseye on that pipe is outstanding. You going to get it Bruce.


hehehehehe


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



kheffelf said:


> Bruce, this stuff any good?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEBI:IT&viewitem=&item=160105538652&rd=1&rd=1


Never tried this one. I do know it was a very limited production run and a collectable tin.


----------



## kheffelf

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Bruce said:


> hehehehehe


Congrats on the win Bruce, that is one incredible pipe.


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Pics don't do that baby justice! This pipe is a great smoker also.


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

I sometimes wonder why I still browse ebay when I KNOW I CAN'T BUY ANYTHING!!!!!!!!!!! AAAAAARRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHH

http://cgi.ebay.com/Michael-Butera-...473QQihZ011QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

An unsmoked beaut of a Butera. Dizzum! :c


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

hmmmmmmm


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

huge 4 oz tin o' Balkan Sobranie available... and many other great pipes that i don't have time to link to.


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Nice pipes at decent prices -

http://stores.ebay.com/Stevens-Smoking-Pipes-and-Pens-etc


----------



## Nutiket_32

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

what the hell is this
http://cgi.ebay.com/ANTIQUE-SWITZER...233QQihZ008QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Nutiket_32 said:


> what the hell is this
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ANTIQUE-SWITZER...233QQihZ008QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Willy Wonka's pipe


----------



## rivera1

*Re: Pipe Video*



cquon said:


> Let me guess - you're the guy in the video?


nope, sorry.


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Pipe Video*



rivera1 said:


> nope, sorry.


Glad to hear that!


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Ebay is killing me as of late. Cope's escudo!?

http://cgi.ebay.com/THE-ORIGINAL-CO...465QQihZ006QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

:c


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

yup, got that one on my watch list. I've got a big max bid all ready for that one! LOL!!!


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

For you Boswell fans:

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZbehindbars1544QQhtZ-1

I'm shooting for this guy's Magazine collection.


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

:dr

http://cgi.ebay.com/CAVICCHI-DIAMAN...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



mr.c said:


> :dr
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CAVICCHI-DIAMAN...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


it's crap. :mn


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

yup....I wouldn't smoke that POS.....................................

What's that auction addy again?!?!


----------



## bonggoy

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

I don't understand people putting in their maximum bid on a no reserve auction so early. It just drives the prices up. It can't be that they don't know the ebay rules as most of them are long time or very active Ebay users. Sometimes I feel that a few of them are knowingly helping the auctioneer by bidding often, high, and early.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

if you had IHT type money, it wuldn't matter. 

i've put in my max bid on something before, something i knew would probably go much higher, just to see how far off i was in evaluating the value of whatever it is/was.


----------



## kheffelf

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Couple Jim Cooke's

http://cgi.ebay.com/J-T-COOKE-BIG-B...343QQihZ008QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/JIM-COOKE-MAGNU...117QQihZ014QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Anyone interested in a split?

http://cgi.ebay.com/BALKAN-SOBRANIE...56QQihZ016QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## davemo

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



cquon said:


> Anyone interested in a split?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BALKAN-SOBRANIE...56QQihZ016QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I could go for some of that.


----------



## bonggoy

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



cquon said:


> Anyone interested in a split?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BALKAN-SOBRANIE...56QQihZ016QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Cash only payment ...


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

I have two 7oz cans of Original and 759....the good stuff with the orientals. You guys can get these a lot cheaper from me than what is selling on Ebay. Just do a split. All you need is a digital scale to weigh it out.
I'm sure someone still has an old scale laying around from their youth! LOL!


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Bruce said:


> I have two 7oz cans of Original and 759....the good stuff with the orientals. You guys can get these a lot cheaper from me than what is selling on Ebay. Just do a split. All you need is a digital scale to weigh it out.
> I'm sure someone still has an old scale laying around from their youth! LOL!


How much cheaper, Bruce?


----------



## sgresso

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

I won me a boswell for 2.95 plus $3.00 shipping so I am happy it should clean up nice.
it also looks like a early piece of his also.


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

If I only had IHT money:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHARATAN-SELECT...039QQihZ014QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

and

http://cgi.ebay.com/Charatan-Select...72QQihZ003QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

and

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHARATAN-MAKE-D...96QQihZ009QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

damn ebay :c


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

i should start one of my own websites, with a crap comercial...

"that's, www.69makeIHTtypemoney.com. that's www.69makeIHTtypemoney.com."
then, all of you send me hundreds of dollars so i can have some money... just a few hundred each, that way you all still have a few hundred, and then you can have IHT type money.... 

here i am, looking for jobs which will give me about a 25-30k paycut, i drive a stripped down ford ranger regular cab with manual windows and door locks.... you all think i got money??

to quote my boy, JB from "the good foot": _ain't nuthin' goin' on.. but the rent-a. whole lotta bills and my money's spent._

and that's on my bad foot.
excuse me while i play that mp3.


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



IHT said:


> i should start one of my own websites, with a crap comercial...
> 
> "that's, www.69makeIHTtypemoney.com. that's www.69makeIHTtypemoney.com."
> then, all of you send me hundreds of dollars so i can have some money... just a few hundred each, that way you all still have a few hundred, and then you can have IHT type money....
> 
> here i am, looking for jobs which will give me about a 25-30k paycut, i drive a stripped down ford ranger regular cab with manual windows and door locks.... you all think i got money??
> 
> to quote my boy, JB from "the good foot": _ain't nuthin' goin' on.. but the rent-a. whole lotta bills and my money's spent._
> 
> and that's on my bad foot.
> excuse me while i play that mp3.


I'm jealous of that Ranger. IHT knows how to roll:


----------



## txmatt

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Four wins in this week............ They are all cheapies, one pipe I got for a penny and shipping p

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120111065963
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140108072887
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270111520574
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270111490126


----------



## a.paul

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Good Lord...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Great-Antique-M...299QQihZ010QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## EvanS

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



a.paul said:


> Good Lord...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Great-Antique-M...299QQihZ010QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


uhhhh, that's like a lieftime's worth of work 
but the concept on #22 is kinda trick, I think?


----------



## davemo

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

What do you guys think of this one? I rather like it...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Castello-Sea-Ro...94QQihZ017QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

And a really cool tamper (I used to love Punch and Judy as a kid).

http://cgi.liveauctions.ebay.com/20...tegoryZ28246QQihZ004QQitemZ140108656564QQrdZ1


----------



## rutkus

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

a really cool and interesting karl erik "fixer uper"

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=110118386460&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



a.paul said:


> Good Lord...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Great-Antique-M...299QQihZ010QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Reckon I might bid on this, uhm, huhm

:tpd:


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150117753611&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:12

Not a pipe but still at a good price with not much time left.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



SUOrangeGuy said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150117753611&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:12
> 
> Not a pipe but still at a good price with not much time left.


nice, i have one that's identical from my SPS this past year.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

asthon brindle flake - 100g tin, from '95

cavicchi 2c blowfish - 3 days left.

three nuns - 100g round tin, unopened. 1 day 20 hrs.

'94 Xmas cheer - same seller as the three nuns. also has '95 and 2001 Xmas cheer.

C&D bum steer - #233 of 300, sealed.

tom richard blowfish

1970 dunhill poker - yep, my birff year... 295, buy it now... one of these days...

caminetto poker - business, gold moustache...

radice poker - silk cut... unsmoked.


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Won a tin of '99 CC tonight, lost the '94 and '95 by a buck.

Now I have '99, '00, '01, '02, '03, '04, and an open tin of '06. Anybody got a tin of '05 they want to get rid of?


----------



## IHT

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



cquon said:


> Anybody got a tin of '05 they want to get rid of?


have? yes. get rid of? no. :tg


----------



## kheffelf

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



cquon said:


> Won a tin of '99 CC tonight, lost the '94 and '95 by a buck.
> 
> Now I have '99, '00, '01, '02, '03, '04, and an open tin of '06. Anybody got a tin of '05 they want to get rid of?


I don't have any but this place does and so does this place.


----------



## designwise1

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Anyone want to try some Bengal Slices? p 
click here


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

speaking of TINS, check out all the stuff listed now after the chicago show is over.


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

yep...got my eye on quite a few of those right now!


----------



## JRC

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Here's a great Rad Davis and a nice Nachwalter. The Davis ends soon so if anyone here is looking for one......go for it!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rad-Davis-smoot...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

And the Nachwalter.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Elliot-Nac...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Cheers,
Jeremiah


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

This will probably go too high for my kind of $ but I'm keeping an eye on it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=330128726639&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## montecristo#2

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Thought I would revive this thread a little.

I was browsing ebay a couple of days ago and came across a pipe from briarblues that I just stared at for about an hour. I didn't really like the shape at first, then it really started to grow on me and I loved the grain and finish.

Interestingly, I noticed that briarblues had put a lot of pipes up for sale and some had reserves while others did not. This pipe had no reserve, but after checking their website, the price was definitely out of my range.

So I watched it and told myself if I could get it for half, I would pull the trigger. I figured do I really need another box of cigars this month. :hn

So here is the new gem of my small pipe collection. It's a Bjarne (unsmoked) - pictures are from the website, not my own.



















I paid less than half what they were asking on their website. Hopefully, I got a good deal. Since I am planning on holding onto these for a while before I start pipe smoking again, I think I am done browsing pipe websites. It is not healthy for me as I seem to be unable to resist the temptation to buy beautiful looking pipes. :hn :r


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

That's a real nice looking pipe, Aaron. I saw it on the Briar Blues site as well as on ebay.

Best of luck with it!



montecristo#2 said:


> ... I think I am done browsing pipe websites...


Ah...yea right!  :r


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Has anyone seen this? Pre-embargo R&J in an Opus X "A" coffin....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fuente-OPUS-X-A...3QQihZ007QQcategoryZ11673QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

IHT - ummmm... okay?


----------



## tedski

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds - for PIPES*

Interesting .... but how does this relate to Pipes?

IHT - i had to change this topics title this morning to include "for PIPES" like the others. some ppl just click "new posts" and don't look at where they were posted or read the topic - it happens. i'm not here enough to read "new replies", i have to click on "my replies", narrows it down to where i've actually posted before.


----------



## slawmaster

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

Well, just won two auctions when I really only wanted one... oh well, just means I won't buy another pipe for a while; I'll have three when these come in.
What do you guys think?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=320130116937&rd=1&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=120136137218&rd=1&rd=1

The price was mighty good on the straight pipe, but who knows what it will turn out to be. I hope to use that one for English tobacco, once I find some... only seem able to get aromatics out here.


----------



## IHT

haven't done this in a while. for some of the newer folk.
---

Savinelli bent bulldog - 8 hrs left, $29

Savinelli poker - i have one similar, only black blast w/ clear stem. small pipe, but decent little smoker. 1 day, $25

gotta go, may do more....

here's a few more:
Estella (which is a Savinelli) - 2.5 hrs to go, $20.

nice little barling lovat - 2.75 hrs left, $16.

nice Savinelli - but it's from "Judds", so i won't be buying until they start charging for shipping what they actually pay, lousy phuckers. :c charging $7.50 for shipping, it'll probably show up as 1st class mail, $2.20.

Big Ben - 4.5 hrs, $17.

stanwell lovat - 4+ hrs, $22+

another "Estella" (which is made by savinelli) - $20, 6 hrs left.

3 GBD set - 22 hrs left, $24.


----------



## smokeyscotch

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

I got this auction today. Let me know if I did bad. I know I probaly overpaid a litte. I have wanted a bent though, and the rim looks good as does the bowl. I think it is Around $26 shipped.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140131768474


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds - for PIPES*

john cottons medium 1&2 sealed tin from the mid 80s. 16 hrs.


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds - for PIPES*

got my eyes on that tin......I WILL have it!
LOL!


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds - for PIPES*

didn't now if you saw that, figured you did.


----------



## kheffelf

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds - for PIPES*

Saw this on another forum pointed out by Rad, pretty cool Churchwarden.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=200126766219&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## The Professor

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds - for PIPES*



kheffelf said:


> Saw this on another forum pointed out by Rad, pretty cool Churchwarden.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=200126766219&rd=1&rd=1


that's a beautiful pipe.


----------



## kheffelf

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds - for PIPES*



The Professor said:


> that's a beautiful pipe.


Yep, I am watching it but I think it will go out of my range. Rad did say it wasn't a hand cut stem.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds - for PIPES*

check out all the tins that are up for auction! 5 tins of Ashtons celebrated soveriegn, to name a few.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds - for PIPES*

LARRY ROUSH!!


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds - for PIPES*



IHT said:


> LARRY ROUSH!!


Thats one helluva nice pipe!


----------



## IHT

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

just won this tin for $13.01, and he was asking for $55 buy it now for a few months...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150142223887


----------



## Nutiket_32

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds - for PIPES*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dunhill-Tanshel...987QQihZ015QQcategoryZ596QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

dunhill thats not too high yet, 2 hours left

http://cgi.ebay.com/Petersons-Doneg...04QQihZ013QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
peterson at a good price, but stem has some wear.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds - for PIPES*

Cavicchi 2C - smooth ball shape, well smoked, good condition though. $99, 50 minutes left.


----------



## Nutiket_32

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds - for PIPES*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-in-Po...43QQihZ011QQcategoryZ4119QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

This doesn't look like a tobacco pipe to me. Anyone else seen one like it? I know what it reminds me of, but its different from any bowl ive ever seen.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds - for PIPES*

it is, it's like a savinelli lo-lo or something funky like that. can't remember the maker/name...


----------



## Nutiket_32

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds - for PIPES*

nifty looking, i just didnt remember a tobacco pipe with 3 holes.


----------



## bonggoy

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds - for PIPES*

Heads up. Since I can only dream of owning one of these I am sending a heads up on several high end pipes at the bay. There's a couple of Nanna Ivarsson, a Lars Ivarsson, a Jess Chonowitsch and a couple of JT Cooke.

But whatever you do, don't bid on the Renaissance. They are mine. Mine!!! All mine!!!


----------



## IHT

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds - for PIPES*

bohemian scandal - 8oz tin.

tons of "Judds" tins - but i'm not even bothering with opening their auctions when they fuggin charge *8 gawd darn dollars* to ship a tin that they only pay $2.70 for. that's just straight BS. :fu

ruthenberg

tinsky 2004 Xmas pipe

nachwalter - nice lookin pipe.

radice ring grain rhodesian

savinelli - i've always loved this style... may have to watch this one.


----------



## 8ptstars

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

I won this pipe a month ago, but had to send it to Dave Wolff (Walker Brair Works) for a new stem. He did a great job, and I've finally got it back and can't wait to smoke it.

By best estimates, it's a pre-lane Charatan Special.


----------



## physiognomy

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*

I just won this pipe tonight... I've been outbid (at the last second) on every pipe I've bid on until now.

nice unsmoked Thompson estate pipe w/free pipe cleaners


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

been meaning to do this for a while. 
i think we can keep the "ebay" stuff to one topic. we have enough "stickies" as is.


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I think kayak rat has dibs on this tin

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHATEAU-GAY-Car...ryZ38053QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

j/k


----------



## physiognomy

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I just won these two Italian pipes tonight... I paid a little more for the Armellini than I wanted, but I really liked the green lucite stem. Hopefully (once cleaned up) they serve me well as 'starter pipes' p

Mauro Armellini Verona - Italy

Cesare Prima - Italy


----------



## tzaddi

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



physiognomy said:


> I just won these two Italian pipes tonight... I paid a little more for the Armellini than I wanted, but I really liked the green lucite stem. Hopefully (once cleaned up) they serve me well as 'starter pipes' p
> 
> Mauro Armellini Verona - Italy
> 
> Cesare Prima - Italy


Nice score. I thought the green stem was calling your name as well.:tu


----------



## josh1v9

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I was wondering if this was over or under priced for this pipe set
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ME:X:RTQ:US:11
Also i just bought a weber pipe on ebay and was wondering if anyone could tell me about the pipe/brand
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWN:IT&ih=006

thanks for any help you guys can give.
Damien


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

the first set, if you're a collector of older ben wades would be worth whatever it is the collector feels it's worth.

the 2nd one, i've never had/smoked/known anyone that's smoked a weber, so i can't comment.


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

COULD be a real steal. 2 hrs left $68, its a $200 pipe

http://cgi.ebay.com/Unsmoked-Cavicc...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## PaulMac

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



josh1v9 said:


> I was wondering if this was over or under priced for this pipe set
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ME:X:RTQ:US:11
> Also i just bought a weber pipe on ebay and was wondering if anyone could tell me about the pipe/brand
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWN:IT&ih=006
> 
> thanks for any help you guys can give.
> Damien


Can't find any info on weber, interesting...
As far as the 7 day set, they always tremendously expensive, and the fact that this one is from a single piece of briar makes it even more so...for what it is, no I don't think its overpriced, but I wouldn't smoke it either...THAT is a collector piece, pure and simple. I think personally, and this is just me, you could put together a better seven day set by yourself, because how great can 7 pipes from one briar be...briar is a fickle mistress, there gotta be some imperfections there


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



mr.c said:


> COULD be a real steal. 2 hrs left $68, its a $200 pipe
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Unsmoked-Cavicc...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


wow! sold for $82 bucks, a real deal.


----------



## josh1v9

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



josh1v9 said:


> I was wondering if this was over or under priced for this pipe set
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ME:X:RTQ:US:11
> Also i just bought a weber pipe on ebay and was wondering if anyone could tell me about the pipe/brand
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWN:IT&ih=006
> 
> thanks for any help you guys can give.
> Damien


Got the pipes in the mail. The Savinelli Churchwarden is unsmoked and the number on it is 1008. I can't find it on any sites selling new Sav. churchwardens and was wondering what it is worth.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

i can't find that model, but found the newer Sav. Churchwardens
http://www.cupojoes.com/cgi-bin/dept?dpt=H&srch=KW&search_text=Savinelli+Churchwarden


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Found an old 8 ounce tin of McBarens "Plumcake". Bought it for around $20 buck, shipping included.
Now I tried the new Plumcake.....the stuff in the new tins and it sucked. But this stuff is good!

Lot's of tobacco for a very cheap price!


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Bruce said:


> Found an old 8 ounce tin of McBarens "Plumcake". Bought it for around $20 buck, shipping included.
> Now I tried the new Plumcake.....the stuff in the new tins and it sucked. But this stuff is good!
> 
> Lot's of tobacco for a very cheap price!


Gotta say Bruce, my 2nd favorite tobacco and I are aghast at your comment. I myself just missed a 20 year old tin of Erinmore a couple weeks ago. Congrats on your win!


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

well, I have an open "new" tin with one bowl smoked out of it that I will probably not smoke. If you want it, send me your snailer and it's yours. I'll even drop in a sampler of the old stuff for you to compare with.
LMK


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



mr.c said:


> COULD be a real steal. 2 hrs left $68, its a $200 pipe
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Unsmoked-Cavicc...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I just dont get ebay sometimes. Look at this 1c cavicchi, stems beat up, pics arent clear only a 1 c and its at $77 bucks ?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cavicchi-C-Fatt...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



mr.c said:


> I just dont get ebay sometimes. Look at this 1c cavicchi, stems beat up, pics arent clear only a 1 c and its at $77 bucks ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Cavicchi-C-Fatt...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


could the shape of the pipe?
and the other, i didn't like the reddish stain.


----------



## hamncheese

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Renaissance

I think I did alright. Did I overpay?


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

you did good on that one


----------



## hamncheese

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Thanks, Bruce


----------



## [OT] Loki

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

i'm not sure about this one...good price but it's got some damage on it.... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220154919590&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:12

can i get the jungles thoughts on this one


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



[OT] Loki said:


> i'm not sure about this one...good price but it's got some damage on it.... http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220154919590&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:12
> 
> can i get the jungles thoughts on this one


It surely looks like a nice pipe. And hell, if you can get it for $10 or $15 bucks, what do you have to lose?


----------



## The Professor

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Hope I did good on this one. It's a Nording Freehand for $60 shipped....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160162188268


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



The Professor said:


> Hope I did good on this one. It's a Nording Freehand for $60 shipped....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160162188268


save some pipes for the rest of us eh

nice pick up p


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

for some of you "vintage only" tobacco type (read: snobby muther truckers ), you could check out ebay.

here's what the famed seller "pipestud" has to offer right now. a lot of older dunhill tins, etc.


----------



## The Professor

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



IHT said:


> for some of you "vintage only" tobacco type (read: snobby muther truckers ), you could check out ebay.
> 
> here's what the famed seller "pipestud" has to offer right now. a lot of older dunhill tins, etc.


thanks ... thanks for mentioning all of that, greg :fu :r :r

j/k ... much of that has already exceeded my price range....


----------



## The Professor

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

nice vintage Peterson (but I'm not bidding on it)...

http://cgi.ebay.com/PRE-REPUBLIC-PE...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I just won this Hedegaard for a steal!

http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...527,74168573&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0


----------



## The Professor

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Bruce said:


> I just won this Hedegaard for a steal!
> 
> http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...527,74168573&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0


Very nice, Bruce.

I just won (and perhaps over-paid a tad) a tin of 2002 Haddo's Delight. p


----------



## montecristo#2

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



The Professor said:


> Very nice, Bruce.
> 
> I just won (and perhaps over-paid a tad) a tin of 2002 Haddo's Delight. p


I was looking at the Raven's Wing and the Bohemiam Scandal, but a little too pricey for me these days.

I did grab a tin of stonehenge flake from 2001.


----------



## The Professor

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



montecristo#2 said:


> I was looking at the Raven's Wing and the Bohemiam Scandal, but a little too pricey for me these days.
> 
> I did grab a tin of stonehenge flake from 2001.


Excellent!

What do y'all think of Sobranie pouches for $29 shipped???


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



montecristo#2 said:


> I was looking at the Raven's Wing and the Bohemiam Scandal, but a little too pricey for me these days.
> 
> I did grab a tin of stonehenge flake from 2001.


$64 for the ravens wing, I dont know if I should hold on to mine or sell it lol

I was looking at the stonehenge.


----------



## montecristo#2

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



mr.c said:


> $64 for the ravens wing, I dont know if I should hold on to mine or sell it lol
> 
> I was looking at the stonehenge.


Did it finish at $64? Wow, they normally sell for around $40 or so.

From what I have seen, most of the rare Pease stuff sells around $40-45, except for the Bohemiam Scandal, which has been going for $50+ the last couple of auctions.


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



montecristo#2 said:


> Did it finish at $64? Wow, they normally sell for around $40 or so.
> 
> From what I have seen, most of the rare Pease stuff sells around $40-45, except for the Bohemiam Scandal, which has been going for $50+ the last couple
> of auctions.


wow is right, but its getting harder to find

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160159399082&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=006


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I guess the 8 ounce bag of RW that sold for $100 bucks last week was a good deal. Here I thought it was overpriced and passed on it!

PS: Joe, if you need Stonehenge, I have 5 tins of it. LMK and it's yours. BTW: What did the tin of Stonehenge go for in this last auction?


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Bruce said:


> I guess the 8 ounce bag of RW that sold for $100 bucks last week was a good deal. Here I thought it was overpriced and passed on it!
> 
> PS: Joe, if you need Stonehenge, I have 5 tins of it. LMK and it's yours. BTW: What did the tin of Stonehenge go for in this last auction?


40 bucks

btw I opened that tin of friedman and pease inverness . interesting stuff, has maduro cigar leaf in it.


----------



## montecristo#2

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



mr.c said:


> 40 bucks


I have three tins, I think I have paid $40, $40 and $45 or something close to that.


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

"btw I opened that tin of friedman and pease inverness . interesting stuff, has maduro cigar leaf in it."

So was it good?


----------



## physiognomy

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I picked up this Stanwell today...

Stanwell 2007 Chicago Show Contest Pipe & Wood Tamper

After seeing these I wanted a new unsmoked pipe stamped '07 as a memento of my first year of pipe smoking. The seller had a few listed & this one ended the highest, but since Frenchy sells similar Stanwell pipes for about the same price I figured it was a good deal. Hopefully did ok price-wise & it is a good smoker!


----------



## The Professor

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



physiognomy said:


> I picked up this Stanwell today...
> 
> Stanwell 2007 Chicago Show Contest Pipe & Wood Tamper
> 
> After seeing these I wanted a new unsmoked pipe stamped '07 as a memento of my first year of pipe smoking. The seller had a few listed & this one ended the highest, but since Frenchy sells similar Stanwell pipes for about the same price I figured it was a good deal. Hopefully did ok price-wise & it is a good smoker!


Looks nice. I *almost* bid on one, too. LoL! Let us know how it smokes. :tu p


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Picked up this unsmoked Savinelli last night for $32.

















































And Hammersnipe RULES! First time I've used it. Thanks for the tip Greg!


----------



## Puffy69

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



ToddziLLa said:


> Picked up this unsmoked Savinelli last night for $32.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Hammersnipe RULES! First time I've used it. Thanks for the tip Greg!


damn..ive been looking for a pipe just like that..wanna trade for it..


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Rock Star said:


> damn..ive been looking for a pipe just like that..wanna trade for it..


What's mine is yours bro...I'll let you smoke out of it when you visit in a couple weeks so you can see how it smokes for yourself.


----------



## Sawyer

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



ToddziLLa said:


> Picked up this unsmoked Savinelli last night for $32.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Hammersnipe RULES! First time I've used it. Thanks for the tip Greg!


Very nice pickup. My next purchase is going to be a similar pipe.


----------



## Puffy69

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



ToddziLLa said:


> What's mine is yours bro...I'll let you smoke out of it when you visit in a couple weeks so you can see how it smokes for yourself.


:chk cant wait to get there..gonna be a blast. thats definitely a nice find..after i pay off some debt..i will be searching for one of those..i really like the shape and for the money, Savenelli is on point..


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

for you Roush Ho's. 2 auctions.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Larry-Roush-Smo...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/LARRY-ROUSH-200...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

plenty of balkan sobranie out there as well if you search.
two 7 oz tins and an auction with two tins (and another for a pouch)
http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...action=compare&copagenum=1&coentrypage=search

a Nording - 4 hrs left.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Nording-Danish-...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

very cool Rinaldo.
http://cgi.ebay.com/RINALDO-LITHOS-...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## physiognomy

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



IHT said:


> for you Roush Ho's. 2 auctions.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Larry-Roush-Smo...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


That smooth pot is awesome, but way out of my league at the moment... I'd love to own one of his pipes one day p


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Just snagged a tin of 96 Dunhill Elizabethan: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260167315386&ssPageName=ADME:B:BCA:US:1123


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Coopersark auctions listing - he has some nice multiple pipe auctions that may keep the average cost of each pipe down a bit...


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

30 "aged" McClellands tins for sale, all for a starting bid of $300.

5 Ashton Pebblecut tins - old Ashton, from '01, made by McClellands.

4 Ashton Black Dog (?) tins - same as above, MC version. for some reason, the photo shows Black Parrot, and i've never heard of Ashton Black Dog before??


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I just won an incredible deal......two very old tins of Mr. Alfred's Own, the old gold tins with red lettering, blended in the old Dunhill shop.
Got TWO tins for $137! These sell for $150 each!

Mr.C and I are splitting these. He was watching the auction and almost had a heart attack! I out sniped the snipers by placing a bid manually with 3 seconds left...............LOL!!!


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

nice job.

now all i need to do is photoshop you and joe together as a sniper team. joe will be the spotter, you're the trigger man.

i just put a bid on a pipe... estervals pipe haus, so i'm sure it'll end up going for a couple hundred, but it's purty.


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Bruce said:


> I just won an incredible deal......two very old tins of Mr. Alfred's Own, the old gold tins with red lettering, blended in the old Dunhill shop.
> Got TWO tins for $137! These sell for $150 each!
> 
> Mr.C and I are splitting these. He was watching the auction and *almost had a heart attack!* I out sniped the snipers by placing a bid manually with 3 seconds left...............LOL!!!


hey thats not funny... :r I think those tins were from the 60's! 
cant wait been on my must try list for a whilep


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Here's another old tin of Plumcake:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Mac-Bar...ryZ38053QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

check out this 8 drawer pipe chest.

13 old pipe lighters by beattie jet

while i personally will never bid on another thing from "Judd's", here's a NEW OLD BOY, gold w/ pipe shapes style. 1d 18hrs left, $53.50 is the bid, says $7.50 for shipping, but they'll only pay $2. :c

an odd lighter - Kirin Beer (japanese) IM Corona lighter. kinda cool looking, small and flat.

ugh, again, as much as i hate Judd's practices... lot of 5 lighters, 1's a corona...

pipe smoker parking only sign - not Puffy69 parking, but close.

home of a pipe smoker wooden sign.

pipe and cuban cigar sign. not old, new but made to look old... 

let me smoke my pipe in peace sign.

corona old boy black lizard skin w/ gold - buy it now is roughly $100US, which is 2 euros.


----------



## physiognomy

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I won this unsmoked Lane, Ltd. for only $15 today & I'm looking forward to seeing the marbled stem in person. Lately I have become attracted to pipes with distinctive stems p










My 2nd for the day is an estate Bari Viking that looks to need a good stem polishing... I hope to learn a little about pipe refurbishing & have a nice smoker by the time I'm finished with it.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

i love the bottom one, that shape is cool, and the size of it is huge. a little cleaning of the stem and it'll be purrrrrty.
-----------

MR.C!!! <--- CLICK IT!!


----------



## Sancho

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Thanks Bruce! Bid placed


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

arrrgh there was a sweet one at the chi pipe show. sucks being broke



IHT said:


> i love the bottom one, that shape is cool, and the size of it is huge. a little cleaning of the stem and it'll be purrrrrty.
> -----------
> 
> MR.C!!! <--- CLICK IT!!


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

love the sig line, joe. p

you shouldn't spend that IHT type money on old nasty tobaccy.


----------



## aeroswat

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

My newest win off of Ebayp


----------



## dls

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Awesome pipe there aeroswat! Who is it made by?


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

BC = Butz Choquin, which is a french made pipe.


----------



## aeroswat

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Yeah I guess I should have posted it is a Butz Choquin, cost 20 GBP, about 41 bucks


----------



## Dzrtrat

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I am still learning how things work down here in the cellar, I don't want to step on any toes. I'm thinking about bidding on this pete and I was making sure someone here wasn't doing the same.

peterson


----------



## hollywood

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Here is a very nice lot of some premium pipes!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Huge-Pipe-Lot-D...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## josh1v9

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ben-Wade-7-Seve...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Set has been re-listed because the buyer backed out.


----------



## gvarsity

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Noob alert! 

I know davidoff makes good cigars how is their tobbacco? I was looking at this lot http://cgi.ebay.com/4-50g-Sealed-Da...ryZ38053QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Seems like he is selling off an estate collection... or is a fraud.

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZtheagingroom

Not much feedback on the seller. Thoughts.


----------



## Don Fernando

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



IHT said:


> for you Roush Ho's.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Larry-Roush-Smo...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Just for the curious, who spied this baby when it was at $500 w/ "reserve not met" ....

..... reserve was never met, at just under $1,250.00

:hn yikes :hn


----------



## gvarsity

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

what about this one? http://cgi.ebay.com/BO-NORDH-NAUTIL...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

That Roush retails for $1673. The reserve will not be under $1600 bucks as this guy will lose his pants if it sells any lower.

Saw that Nordh Nautilus.....ugly pipe that IMHO, not very functional. Purely a collector's piece.
Not sure how that baby would smoke, and I bet it never does get smoked!

I have a Nordh, Danish "scooped egg" in a black blast. Very understated and functinal pipe.....smokes very well!


----------



## Don Fernando

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Nice Radice Freeform - here -

Poul Winslow - here -

Not a bad rack - here -

err...ummm...Ooops .... - here -


----------



## EvanS

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



monsoon said:


> ...Not a bad rack - here -
> 
> err...ummm...Ooops .... - here -


you dirty ^%&^ - now I can't see what the 2nd link was


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

only a few hours left (2) on some sealed older Ashton tins (made by McClelland) <--- the link takes you to search results in the tobacciana>tins section, sometimes where you can find some steals on "sealed" or "unopened" tins if you search. most of the time, ppl only look in the tobacciana>pipes section...


----------



## Mister Moo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

It's *NEW & it's VINTAGE* at the same time. Certainly worth more than $3.99 with that kind of talent.


----------



## EvanS

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Mister Moo said:


> It's *NEW & it's VINTAGE* at the same time. Certainly worth more than $3.99 with that kind of talent.


Years ago my friend seems to have misplaced the column shifter for his 70 Camaro...now the mystery is solved


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

sancho's post got me searchin for lighters again.

old boy

don't know why i'd post this when you can find it online cheaper than this buy it now.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

watch out for this auction and seller.
to read WHY, click here.
seems this seller was trying to pass this off as some $400+ rad davis, that even rad davis said sold for $75 or so brand new - and that it's got a replacement stem on it... 
as always on ebay, buyer beware. just passing on the info.

edit: hey, my birthyear pipe. lol


----------



## kheffelf

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



IHT said:


> watch out for this auction and seller.
> to read WHY, click here.
> seems this seller was trying to pass this off as some $400+ rad davis, that even rad davis said sold for $75 or so brand new - and that it's got a replacement stem on it...
> as always on ebay, buyer beware. just passing on the info.


Its cool that Rad did that, also I give some credit to that seller for redoing the auction. But the seller did list it very incorrectly in the first place, wonder if you could pick that thing up for a steal and then just send the pipe for Rad to do a restem. Might be worth it.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

that's what caskwith mentioned on the topic i linked to.


----------



## Sancho

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Won this meer tonight, hopefully its a nice smoker 
Sancho's New Meer


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

old boy, with briar

baccyflap

boswell poker

caminetto poker

karl erik - freehand ball

ardor canadian

bjarne MAGNUM, and i mean MAGNUM.

savinelli long john

1980s Deerstalker sealed tin - something rare and crazy that bruce probably has his eyes on. i see maxim engel is bidding on it (pipes2smoke).


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I had to pull the trigger on this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=180171348800&_trksid=p3984.cWON.m313.lVI

:hn


----------



## aeroswat

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Damn, thats a pretty penny you paid, is this around the usual price for this


----------



## replicant_argent

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

got bidsniped on a great nording today.... forgot that I had bidsnipe too..... grrr.
36 bucks....


----------



## bonggoy

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



American Psycho-Analyst said:


> I had to pull the trigger on this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=180171348800&_trksid=p3984.cWON.m313.lVI
> 
> :hn


Wow.


----------



## rehbas21

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



American Psycho-Analyst said:


> I had to pull the trigger on this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=180171348800&_trksid=p3984.cWON.m313.lVI
> 
> :hn


I was watching that, glad someone on CS got it. Ive got a pouch coming but Im not sure how it compares to the tin, Ive heard the pouch is not quite as good. Maybe one day I'll be able to get a tin, enjoy it!


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



aeroswat said:


> Damn, thats a pretty penny you paid, is this around the usual price for this


$100/ounce is the going rate for 70s vintage Sobranie.


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



rehbas21 said:


> I was watching that, glad someone on CS got it. Ive got a pouch coming but Im not sure how it compares to the tin, Ive heard the pouch is not quite as good. Maybe one day I'll be able to get a tin, enjoy it!


Actually, I really enjoy the pouch Sobranie. The contemporary stuff is quite good.


----------



## PaulMac

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Was also watching that one, myself, I settled for http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260170593027&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016


----------



## EvanS

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Finally got myself a pipe rack - WOOT!!!
My poor pipes will not be orphans in a box for much longer


----------



## GAW

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



EvanS said:


> Finally got myself a pipe rack - WOOT!!!
> My poor pipes will not be orphans in a box for much longer


That is one cool looking and functional pipe rack - good price too.Time you showed those pipes some respect - livin in a box - hard to catch a breath of fresh air ... I'll stop - you did the right thing!!


----------



## EvanS

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



GAW said:


> That is one cool looking and functional pipe rack - good price too.Time you showed those pipes some respect - livin in a box - hard to catch a breath of fresh air ... I'll stop - you did the right thing!!


well this is good - should shut you and my wife up with one swoop . She has been on me for months about this.
I hear ya GAW, I been looking for "something" for quite some time and it was either not quite right or cost too much or it was oak...one of the three.

can't wait


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



EvanS said:


> well this is good - should shut you and my wife up with one swoop . She has been on me for months about this.
> I hear ya GAW, I been looking for "something" for quite some time and it was either not quite right or cost too much or it was oak...one of the three.
> 
> can't wait


Hell of a nice rack, ol' boy. The price was a steal. Won't even ask what your beef with oak is...........

:tu


----------



## EvanS

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Mad Hatter said:


> ...Won't even ask what your beef with oak is...........
> 
> :tu


nice, baited by attitude and implication....by a freaking Hoosier:tg

Nothing against oak, it just seems that with the house renovation (and refurnishing) almost complete we seem to have eradicated all of the oak and ended up with cherry/maple/mahogany


----------



## ultramag

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I just got my first round of estates from ebay. This is the devil site for pipes it seems to me.



Starting at the top, a Savinelli Deleuxe 3/4 bent, a Saseini Berkely Club (black rusticated), and an LJ Peretti 1/2 bent.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

john cottons mix - big 7 oz tin. 4 days left... BRUCE. 

balkan sobranie - 50g, 20 yrs old, nearly 7 days left on the auction.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

*PRETTY SNEAKY, SIS!!!*

this corksucker posted this huge balkan sobranie tin in the "tins" section.
ONLY 12 HRS LEFT!!

and a smaller 2 oz tin that has a day left...

balkan sobranie Va #10 - 50g tin, 5 days left.


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

This is what I picked up off of ebay last night for $99. A Sav autograph (I think it is the #4) and I am hoping one of you knew for sure which model it is in the autograph line. I love its modern lines.

PS, thank you IHT for helping me guide my purchase selection.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

since that's still new, you got a steal. it looks totally unsmoked. if it is, they start off over $200, some up over $400.


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



IHT said:


> since that's still new, you got a steal. it looks totally unsmoked. if it is, they start off over $200, some up over $400.


I think it is a #4, which I have been looking at between $290-$340p

Presently, I only own a worn out damaged corn cob pipe. I have to get an everyday smoker now. Thanks again for all your help. :tu


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

"this corksucker posted this huge balkan sobranie tin in the "tins" section.
ONLY 12 HRS LEFT!!"

Got a bid in with one second left.....not enough time for sniping softwares to kick in. Scored it for $315.....not too bad for a 7 ounce tin!


----------



## IHT

lol... i started using your method as well, bruce. i just need to bid higher. 



Papichulo said:


> PS, thank you IHT for helping me guide my purchase selection.


hey, you'll ruin my rep... ssshhhh.


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I just picked up my daily smoker pipe on ebay. A Mauro Armellini pipe for $47. I can hardly wait. :tu


----------



## Big T

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Papichulo said:


> I just picked up my daily smoker pipe on ebay. A Mauro Armellini pipe for $47. I can hardly wait. :tu


You got a great deal. Those are nice pipes and they generally go in the $100 range.


----------



## hollywood

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Got a little lucky a couple days ago with these 2 tins of early 80s Dunhill My Mixture 965!


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



hollywood said:


> Got a little lucky a couple days ago with these 2 tins of early 80s Dunhill My Mixture 965!


Taken care of a little business on your own. Well never you mind, it wasn't on the list and *Santa* always appreciates a self-sufficient kind-a-guy. Now you make sure you log into the *Cellar* and add that. :tu


----------



## kheffelf

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Won this pipe a couple days ago, threw in a low bid for the fun of it and won.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120178397958&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=002


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Won 2 out 3 this week.
Scored a 7 ounce tin of BS from the early '80s for a decent price, missed on an old 2 ounce tin of BS by 3 bucks, and won an old 7 ounce tin of Edgeworth Slices that is still sealed.
So all in all, not a bad week.


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



kheffelf said:


> Won this pipe a couple days ago, threw in a low bid for the fun of it and won.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120178397958&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=002


Nice score. :tu


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I picked up this Ascorti KS Business pipe ten minutes ago for $82.51. It is beautiful. This particular model sells for $200. Yes, it is new and unsmoked:tu


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I picked up a great Caminetto Black Moustache for $42.55 today. See the pics. Excellent Condition.


----------



## physiognomy

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I thought this auction would be interesting to all the Nording freehand pipe fans...

very fine tobacco pipes


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

well, my dumbass missed out on two of these yesterday while dealing with my son in the middle of the day, on who knows what... two of them ended within 4 minutes of each other, both went cheaper than this one...

BUT I FINALLY WON IT.
Wunup Baccyflap

scratch that off my list for SPS.


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Lots of nice pipes right here.

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZkelkaycee


----------



## Cheeto

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



ToddziLLa said:


> Lots of nice pipes right here.
> 
> http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZkelkaycee


Some very interesting pipes there. I especially like the duck shaped pipe. My only gripe is 12 bucks shipping? that seems a little high.


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Cheeto said:


> Some very interesting pipes there. I especially like the duck shaped pipe. My only gripe is 12 bucks shipping? that seems a little high.


That one interested me too since I am a duck and goose hunter. I really want this Nording but it is a little too high for me right now.


----------



## EnyafanJT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

i don't have the money for this one but a good don carlos 2 note is over 250 new if i am not mistaken. plus the guy (even though he is changing his name from necromega) is a well known seller and buyer at ebay. looks extremely well maintained and rarely smoked. if it goes for under 100 bucks it would be a steal.

http://cgi.ebay.com/DON-CARLOS-2-NO...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

if somebody here wins it please pm me.um i just saw he has some more pipes that look great.


----------



## EnyafanJT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

new smokers please take heed to this post. never EVER bid on something unless you research it or ask a veteran BOTP for advice. i am sure the bidder is a pleasant fellow but he did not do his research. this is a tin of mccranies red ribbon from the 1996 crop. sounds like it is dated from 1996 right? it is in fact a blend that is not that old. the vintage tins are from the 1983 crop. the 1996 tins can be had from mccranies for $7.95. and this gentleman (unless someone bids even more) will pay almost double what he could have given for it at the store itself. i have seen more than one bidder taken advantage of by sellers with new tins of red ribbon/flake.

http://cgi.ebay.com/SEALED-50-GRAM-...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



EnyafanJT said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/SEALED-50-GRAM-...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


damn, i've been outbid!!!

looks like i need to stock up on Tsuge Kaga's and some Red Ribbon. :tu


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



physiognomy said:


> I thought this auction would be interesting to all the Nording freehand pipe fans...
> 
> very fine tobacco pipes


Six of us should throw our lots together for these


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

heres one for smitty

http://cgi.ebay.com/NANNA-IVARSSON-...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I know your on the road....... better take a cold shower :r


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



mr.c said:


> heres one for smitty
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NANNA-IVARSSON-...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I know your on the road....... better take a cold shower :r


What a hottie.


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



American Psycho-Analyst said:


> What a hottie.


Look the way she works that lathe...


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

BaccyFlap

nice Stanwell - bent ball shape, higher grade stanny, in excellent condition. 58 minutes left, $38.

Sasieni 4dot - if this is your style, you could probably get a steal here. 2 hrs, $14.

svendborg - nice lookin little blast pipe. 3.5 hrs, $29.


----------



## replicant_argent

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Mad Hatter said:


> Six of us should throw our lots together for these


or 3 of us....

Let me know.....


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

good day tobay on the 'Bay!

Won a 4 ounce tin of 759 from the early 80's, and a VERY old tin of St Bruno's Flake .....3 1/2 ounce cutter top tin!


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Bruce said:


> Won a 4 ounce tin of 759 from the early 80's


I knew that was you. :r

Not a bad price at all for that really.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Bruce said:


> and a VERY old tin of St Bruno's Flake .....3 1/2 ounce cutter top tin!


i saw that tin in person at the KC show. very nice.


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



ToddziLLa said:


> I knew that was you. :r
> 
> Not a bad price at all for that really.


That 759 went higher than I wanted it to, but I am running low and the 759 doesn't show up too often for auction. I pretty much paid the going rate for this stuff.

I did score a 7 ounce tin of the Original BS from the early 80's for $315 a few weeks ago....that was a decent deal!


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Don't want to scare you all but check this one out, now that's an interesting ebay pipe find:

View attachment 15092


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



DubintheDam said:


> Don't want to scare you all but check this one out, now that's an interesting ebay pipe find:
> 
> View attachment 15092


what in the hell?? :r
what's the link to the auction?


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



IHT said:


> what in the hell?? :r
> what's the link to the auction?


See for yourself, now you know I admire german perfectionism, I'd be very wary about how genuine these are, this kinda stuff is highly collectable.

http://cgi.ebay.com/WW2-GERMAN-ARMY...oryZ4726QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Cheeto

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



DubintheDam said:


> See for yourself, now you know I admire german perfectionism, I'd be very wary about how genuine these are, this kinda stuff is highly collectable.


Quick translation of the text on the top goes something like

"For our soldiers on the front as a medicine(Grug, I think, would be like a comfort or medicine) from the homeland."

"eine echt" on the right hand side means "a genuine", and under that looks like the name of the pipe series.

Pretty sure the text on the bottom says "guaranteed German workmanship"

Very interesting! If I had the money I would bid on that sucker in a heartbeat.


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Cheeto

Thanks for the translation, I see the guy on ebay sells a lot of military stuff, most of which seems genuine, but I know there is a lot of fake German stuff, because that is what sells, its the kraut stuff the collectors often want most. For sure your going to see a few pipe smoking military collectors put in a few high bids, but you know ebay, you can get lucky.


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Cheeto said:


> Quick translation of the text on the top goes something like
> 
> "For our soldiers on the front as a medicine(Grug, I think, would be like a comfort or medicine) from the homeland."
> 
> "eine echt" on the right hand side means "a genuine", and under that looks like the name of the pipe series.
> 
> Pretty sure the text on the bottom says "guaranteed German workmanship"
> 
> Very interesting! If I had the money I would bid on that sucker in a heartbeat.


For our soldiers on the front as greetings from the Homeland. A real (genuine) briar pipe.

Guaranteed German workmanship


----------



## replicant_argent

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Mad Hatter said:


> Six of us should throw our lots together for these


well, hopefully Mad Hatter and I will have a couple to choose from if my bidding is true and successful. :tup
http://cgi.ebay.com/very-fine-tobac...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## gvarsity

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Just bought my first ebay pipe and thought I share and get any feedback y'all might have.

A GBD Virgin setter. I haven't seen this exact shape before and I liked both the shape and the grain. I did a little reading about GBD pipes and the general consensus seems to be that they were very good pipes before the late 70's and pretty marginal for most of the time since then. I'm only out about 20$ including shipping so I don't think I can be disappointed sitll I'm hopefull it's pretty decent. I asked the seller and he had no idea how old it was.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=130173086459&_trksid=p3984.cWON.m313.lVI


----------



## replicant_argent

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



replicant_argent said:


> well, hopefully Mad Hatter and I will have a couple to choose from if my bidding is true and successful. :tup
> http://cgi.ebay.com/very-fine-tobac...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


47 minutes left... I am verry excite!!!


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

nice work. 220+ for 6 nordings.


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Paolo Becker is my kind'a guy, I just love his elongated sandblasts, nothing even comes close, IMHO, he stands out, leagues ahead of ALL other pipe makers, in pipe making terms he is my hero. But if this one goes any less than $200 I'll eat my Harris tweed cap!

http://cgi.ebay.com/PAOLO-BECKER-2-...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem*
*


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



IHT said:


> nice work. 220+ for 6 nordings.


Yep, we got 'er too buddy. heh-heh-heh


----------



## hamncheese

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I ended up finally biting the bullet on a tin of Bohemian Scandal. I sort of over paid ($55), but I doubt it ever goes down in the future.


----------



## Don Fernando

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Been bidding on this Dunhill .... not gunna get it though ..... too rich for my blood at the moment. Beautiful pipe if someone wants to snag it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120183627772

Good luck !


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

not my style...


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



IHT said:


> not my style...


If I had Iht money.....


----------



## EnyafanJT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ESTATE-PETER-HE...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

from what i have seen the fp3 grade starts out at 475 new so one may get lucky and get a fairly nice price if one is lucky.


----------



## Don Fernando

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



EnyafanJT said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ESTATE-PETER-HE...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> from what i have seen the fp3 grade starts out at 475 new so one may get lucky and get a fairly nice price if one is lucky.


Been looking (and bidding a little bit) on that one myself. But I just got a call that some stogies I have been waiting for are in, so I'll be passing her up. Nice grain on that pipe ... looks like a beauty.


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Got a steal on an aged tin of SG 1792 Flake the other day. I have no expectations, so I hope it is good!


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Been wantin' a Pete. Cruisin' around ebay and saw this one, turned out to be a pretty good deal - $60.00, shipped from England.


----------



## smokinmojo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Better watch this one....F&P Oasis tobac

http://cgi.ebay.com/FRIEDMAN-PEASE-...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



smokinmojo said:


> Better watch this one....F&P Oasis tobac
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/FRIEDMAN-PEASE-...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


ya i have thanks


----------



## hollywood

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

HOLY SOBRANIE, Batman!!!!









Unreal lot of Sobranie Flake!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/balkan-sobranie...ryZ38053QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



smokinmojo said:


> Better watch this one....F&P Oasis tobac
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/FRIEDMAN-PEASE-...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Thanks.


----------



## EvanS

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

landed some McC Arcadia 221b. Been smoking some from a 2005 tin that Fireman43 rejected and liking it. See what a few more years has done, eh?

This is my first attempt at purposely acquiring something "old"


----------



## jgros001

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



EvanS said:


> landed some McC Arcadia 221b. Been smoking some from a 2005 tin that Fireman43 rejected and liking it. See what a few more years has done, eh?
> 
> This is my first attempt at purposely acquiring something "old"


nice....sorry for running up the bids on that one


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



EvanS said:


> landed some McC Arcadia 221b. Been smoking some from a 2005 tin that Fireman43 rejected and liking it. See what a few more years has done, eh?
> 
> This is my first attempt at purposely acquiring something "old"


Nice pick up. I was thinking about that auction as well but decided to pass.


----------



## EvanS

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



jgros001 said:


> nice....sorry for running up the bids on that one


:r No problem...sorry for stealing it, kinda

I always bid once, the most I'll pay. What happens after that is what it is


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I just picked up a Punto Oro Corallo today. Here is the pick. I paid a lot for it, but just love it.


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

A week ago I didn't have any Pete's. After snagging this one today for $33.55, I have two (both of them Donnegal's).

No p-lip, either!


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



cquon said:


> A week ago I didn't have any Pete's. After snagging this one today for $33.55, I have two (both of them Donnegal's).
> 
> No p-lip, either!


Good to see you joining the Peterson Party, but ya just gotta get a P-lip.


----------



## JAK

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Mad Hatter said:


> Good to see you joining the Peterson Party, but ya just gotta get a P-lip.


When I got my first peterson with a P-lip I was a little nervous, but it really doesn't seem to make a big difference.


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

WooHoo!!

I "stole" a beautiful straight grain Joura! 
This one was a great deal.....I can't believe I got it!


----------



## hollywood

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Bruce said:


> WooHoo!!
> 
> I "stole" a beautiful straight grain Joura!
> This one was a great deal.....I can't believe I got it!


Yeah; thanks a LOT, Bruce!!:tg Damn snipers!!:r

Been sniped on 5 pipes tonight!!!


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

were you bidding on that?
Couldn't tell as the bidders names were blocked.

If, so, you showed your hand too soon....LOL!

PS: If it makes you feel any better, I didn't use a snipe program........just a stop watch and timing. Makes it much more fun!


----------



## hollywood

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Bruce said:


> were you bidding on that?
> Couldn't tell as the bidders names were blocked.
> 
> If, so, you showed your hand too soon....LOL!


too soon is right! should have waited 'til the last 30 seconds on that one!!

nice snag for sure!!:tu


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



hollywood said:


> too soon is right! should have waited 'til the last 30 seconds on that one!!
> 
> nice snag for sure!!:tu


I have been getting sniped the last few days too... I am looking/bidding on a couple that close in 21/4 hours. Wish me luck.


----------



## hollywood

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Papichulo said:


> I have been getting sniped the last few days too... I am looking/bidding on a couple that close in 21/4 hours. Wish me luck.


good luck!! I've got a couple more i'm going for tonight.


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

If you had not entered your last bid, I would have based my max bid on the last visible bid, and that could have been lower than your max bid. But since the bid was bumped up within the last few minutes, I based my max on that, and I knew that someone else was very interested in it......thus raising my max even more.

Sorry that I stole that from you. But I have been watching for a Joura for a long time, waiting for the right shape at the right price to come along.
This one was a sleeper.......no grade on it, but the grain is stellar. I have a feeling that if this pipe was made today, it would be an Infinity Grade and would sell for around $1200 to $1500.....if not more.


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



hollywood said:


> good luck!! I've got a couple more i'm going for tonight.


I will cross my fingers for you too! FYI, I am going after a Punto Oro and a GBD Root Briar. Hopefully, none of my fellow gorillas snipe me:tu


----------



## hollywood

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Bruce said:


> If you had not entered your last bid, I would have based my max bid on the last visible bid, and that could have been lower than your max bid. But since the bid was bumped up within the last few minutes, I based my max on that, and I knew that someone else was very interested in it......thus raising my max even more.
> 
> Sorry that I stole that from you. But I have been watching for a Joura for a long time, waiting for the right shape at the right price to come along.
> This one was a sleeper.......no grade on it, but the grain is stellar. I have a feeling that if this pipe was made today, it would be an Infinity Grade and would sell for around $1200 to $1500.....if not more.


I figured the grading would have been very very high if it would have been marked. I've been eyeballing that one for a long while. i should have just gone for it, but I got too cute. It happens. I'm just glad somebody I know got that one!:tu

Let me know how it smokes!


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

It's impossible to tell who is bidding now days if the bids are over a few hundred bucks.......Ebay blocks the bidders ID's. If I would have known that Hollywood was bidding on that, I would not have even bothered, unless he was outbid and did not counter.

But the way I bid is I don't enter the bid until the last 4 to 5 seconds in order to knock out sniping programs.


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Bruce said:


> It's impossible to tell who is bidding now days if the bids are over a few hundred bucks.......Ebay blocks the bidders ID's. If I would have known that Hollywood was bidding on that, I would not have even bothered, unless he was outbid and did not counter.
> 
> But the way I bid is I don't enter the bid until the last 4 to 5 seconds in order to knock out sniping programs.


I guess if us gorillas are more active in this thread we should communicate pipe pursuits to lessen the impact on both wallets so to speak. Makes since. But once you get to that last <1 minute things are a rocking.

Bruce, can you post a pic of the pipe you just won? Cheers


----------



## hollywood

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Bruce said:


> It's impossible to tell who is bidding now days if the bids are over a few hundred bucks.......Ebay blocks the bidders ID's. If I would have known that Hollywood was bidding on that, I would not have even bothered, unless he was outbid and did not counter.
> 
> But the way I bid is I don't enter the bid until the last 4 to 5 seconds in order to knock out sniping programs.


That is the way to do it! I usually wait, but got too anxious and shot my w... well, just bid too low, too early.

My ebay name is woodhopper3. I think I remember yours?:tu


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Hey, at least you got that Kai that I was also looking at....for a good price too!


----------



## hollywood

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

FINALLY! I just won one!!

Here's the new baby of mine ........


----------



## txdyna65

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

!#@%$# I lost out on a Radice Underwood in the last seconds

looked at the guys buying history, like he needed another pipe lol


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Hey Hollywood:

Just looked at the bidding history......you would have been outbid by another guy.....the who REALLY wanted this thing...."a...a". His max was $300 bucks. He has been bidding on this pipe from the start...even raised his max a few times.

So I didn't steal it from you!
Damn....feel much better now!

BTW: That Kai is a nice little pipe.......I really wanted that one too! But the price of the Joura took me out of the game on this auction.


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



hollywood said:


> FINALLY! I just won one!!
> 
> Here's the new baby of mine ........
> 
> [/IMG]


Wow, that is a beautiful pipe!!!!!


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

sweet pipe dave, good to see your night wasnt a bust.


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I guess it IS better when you win it, cause this wanker could have went to mccranies and
bought all 3 tins for about $27 shipped

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=160180271013&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



mr.c said:


> I guess it IS better when you win it, cause this wanker could have went to mccranies and
> bought all 3 tins for about $27 shipped
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=160180271013&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI


That is crazy:r:r


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

That really struck me as odd. This is current RF and easily available. The guy who bought it is a member of other pipe boards.....seen his handle around. I would have thought he would have known better.


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Bruce said:


> That really struck me as odd. This is current RF and easily available. The guy who bought it is a member of other pipe boards.....seen his handle around. I would have thought he would have known better.


Bruce, I think you answered you bewildered question "other" pipe boards. I have browsed the others and they do not compare. :2


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Papichulo said:


> Bruce, I think you answered you bewildered question "other" pipe boards. I have browsed the others and they do not compare. :2


still, he should be "informed" enough that current production mccranies is available AT mccranies.com.


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I was just sniped with one second to go on a comoy. Hopefully my other two will work out.


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

it wasn't me!!!

LOL!


----------



## EnyafanJT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



IHT said:


> still, he should be "informed" enough that current production mccranies is available AT mccranies.com.


that is the reason i did the post conerning the 1996 mccranies. if someone needs information they should research or ask someone here. there should be no reason to bid for something on a "hunch". as far as getting outbid by the botp, i have been outbid by others here and have outbid others. ya just gotsta takes yo chances. if i see something i can live w/o i try not to bid against someone i KNOW the alias of, but if we both want it, the victor gets the spoils.


----------



## hollywood

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



EnyafanJT said:


> that is the reason i did the post conerning the 1996 mccranies. if someone needs information they should research or ask someone here. there should be no reason to bid for something on a "hunch". as far as getting outbid by the botp, i have been outbid by others here and have outbid others. ya just gotsta takes yo chances. if i see something i can live w/o i try not to bid against someone i KNOW the alias of, but if we both want it, the victor gets the spoils.


well said!:tu


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Well, I won the SAv Punto Oro Billiard Panel for $15 and the GBD Rockroot for $40.


----------



## Sancho

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Mastro de Paja for 44 tonight, description was okay, pictures were poor quality. It'll be interesting in a few days...

Wunup Baccyflap


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Sancho said:


> Wunup Baccyflap


talk about crappy pictures. wow, why didn't they just draw a stick figure rendition?


----------



## Sancho

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Yeah, just wasn't a whole lot of detail to the pictures like the whole thing was not in macro mode


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Bargain

http://cgi.ebay.com/DUNHILL-NAMIKI-...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

And if you can't afford the Dunhill, no worries here's another little english gem....4hrs to go....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Charles-Fairmor...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Wouldnt mind this for christmas p

http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=160181325346

usually goes for 40 50 a tin. wonder how high it will go ?


----------



## EnyafanJT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

this isn't really about a find or win but it has happened to me several times the last few months. if you bid on something and get a second chance offering DO NOT click on anything. it is more than likely a hoax to try and get your information. i think it is called phishing? any offer like that will also be sent to your messages at the ebay site. i have been offered a second chance that is legit at ebay and i have also had a friend that had to go through hell because she bit on a second chance offering that was a phishing thingy. took her two weeks to get it straightened out. so watch what you click on on just delete it and look on ebay undr "my messages".


----------



## hollywood

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



mr.c said:


> Wouldnt mind this for christmas p
> 
> http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=160181325346
> 
> usually goes for 40 50 a tin. wonder how high it will go ?


Now that would be fantastic!! Pipestud usually has some really great stuff coming in. He was a very nice guy to talk to.


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Got my Joura win yesterday.........OMG!!!!
This was a steal! An incredible pipe!


----------



## bonggoy

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



mr.c said:


> Wouldnt mind this for christmas p
> 
> http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=160181325346
> 
> usually goes for 40 50 a tin. wonder how high it will go ?


If I win it, you will have some.

I need to stop browsing this thread. :r


----------



## txdyna65

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I finally won one of the pipes I was bidding on  I paid a tad more than I wanted to, but Im very happy with it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=170172065970&_trksid=p3984.cWON.m313.lVI


----------



## hollywood

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Bruce said:


> Got my Joura win yesterday.........OMG!!!!
> This was a steal! An incredible pipe!


:tu

more pictures!!!


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



txdyna65 said:


> I finally won one of the pipes I was bidding on  I paid a tad more than I wanted to, but Im very happy with it.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=170172065970&_trksid=p3984.cWON.m313.lVI


Great looking pipe, Kenny - big bowl, nice clean lines, very nice.


----------



## EvanS

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Yeah baby!!!:tu

THIS PIPE looks even better in person. Damn thing is _light_ too!!


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Nice pipes guys! Kenny, I am glad you were able to finally win something:tu


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



EnyafanJT said:


> this isn't really about a find or win but it has happened to me several times the last few months. if you bid on something and get a second chance offering DO NOT click on anything. it is more than likely a hoax to try and get your information. i think it is called phishing? any offer like that will also be sent to your messages at the ebay site. i have been offered a second chance that is legit at ebay and i have also had a friend that had to go through hell because she bit on a second chance offering that was a phishing thingy. took her two weeks to get it straightened out. so watch what you click on on just delete it and look on ebay undr "my messages".


SH*T!! I received one these messages in the email acct I have tied to ebay and responded by saying no thank you. I then read your post and went into my ebay messages and there was nothing. Do you think I am screwed?


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Papichulo said:


> SH*T!! I received one these messages in the email acct I have tied to ebay and responded by saying no thank you. I then read your post and went into my ebay messages and there was nothing. Do you think I am screwed?


you may get more junk mail. i think they screw you if you buy the thing 2nd chance...


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



IHT said:


> you may get more junk mail. i think they screw you if you buy the thing 2nd chance...


That is the way I interpreted it, but I just want to be sure. As for my Punto Oro Panel it arrived today and it is better looking in person and smokes like a dream.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=230189689575&_trksid=p3984.cWON.m313.lVI

Not bad for 
$15.36


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

My first ebay purchase, well three actually, all new and all italian.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI#ebayphotohosting

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=170172594492&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=170172598389&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

whoops


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Secret Pipe Santa said:


> whoops


what he said. :tpd:

no, seriously, those are nice, i like the bottom one best.
hopefully "Judds" doesn't try to screw you in shipping charges like they do their stateside "brothers".


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



IHT said:


> what he said. :tpd:
> 
> no, seriously, those are nice, i like the bottom one best.
> hopefully "Judds" doesn't try to screw you in shipping charges like they do their stateside "brothers".


I was hoping I could get a deal on the shipping, all three together. But the process is fully automated so no chance, the Tom Spanu is the biggest outlay, but even with high shipping charges these where real cheap with the strong euro.

So how bad is the service from Judds. Give it to me straight...I can take it.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



DubintheDam said:


> So how bad is the service from Judds. Give it to me straight...I can take it.


i don't recall any slow shipping... just that i payed fuggin $8 for _shipping_ and they only paid $2.10. where'd the other $5.90 go and what was that for???

i bought from them twice, but won't do it anymore. hopefully you'll get a deal. i can't believe that they won't combine shipping charges, that makes absolutely no sense to me at all.
i'd send them an email and ask, but i bet you've already payed.


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



IHT said:


> i don't recall any slow shipping... just that i payed fuggin $8 for _shipping_ and they only paid $2.10. where'd the other $5.90 go and what was that for???
> 
> i bought from them twice, but won't do it anymore. hopefully you'll get a deal. i can't believe that they won't combine shipping charges, that makes absolutely no sense to me at all.
> i'd send them an email and ask, but i bet you've already payed.


For sure they screwed me, their charge said it was $9.50 per pipe on the bill, but on the PAY NOW email that had jumped to $22 for two pipes, I did spot it but I couldn't be arsed for fighting over $10-20 bucks...plus I get a bill with 2 pipes on and another new with the third, and I bought them all within 5 mins...their running a scam thats for sure, In end I got some real nice new pipes for about a quarter the price I would pay here in the shops, shipping, and rip-off included.


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



DubintheDam said:


> For sure they screwed me, their charge said it was $9.50 per pipe on the bill, but on the PAY NOW email that had jumped to $22 for two pipes, I did spot it but I couldn't be arsed for fighting over $10-20 bucks...plus I get a bill with 2 pipes on and another new with the third, and I bought them all within 5 mins...their running a scam thats for sure, In end I got some real nice new pipes for about a quarter the price I would pay here in the shops, shipping, and rip-off included.


Now, that is a positive attitude. I like the pipes by the way.


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



DubintheDam said:


> For sure they screwed me, their charge said it was $9.50 per pipe on the bill, but on the PAY NOW email that had jumped to $22 for two pipes, I did spot it but I couldn't be arsed for fighting over $10-20 bucks...plus I get a bill with 2 pipes on and another new with the third, and I bought them all within 5 mins...their running a scam thats for sure, In end I got some real nice new pipes for about a quarter the price I would pay here in the shops, shipping, and rip-off included.


A couple of years ago Ebay got greedy and upped their "percentage per sale" charge (their slice of everyone's pie). A lot of retailers simply jacked up their shipping&*handling *charges to adjust the difference of what they felt Ebay was screwing them out of. A lot of them at the time actually worded that in the info section of their listings. Its not right to do it the way they do by refusing combined shipping, excessive rates, etc........... but anyway, that's the story. F*** the consumer...... with interest.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

true. and $20 shipping to your spot is about as cheap as you can realistically go and know it'll get there before '08.


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



IHT said:


> true. and $20 shipping to your spot is about as cheap as you can realistically go and know it'll get there before '08.


Thanks for the support guys, I just hope they come before Christmas so I can try them with Christmas Cheer thanks to you IHT...but hell...I own a Tom Spanu!...My first high quality Italian handmade and a bamboo at that! Wait till they get a load a me. <--IHT nice jack nichalson ref.


----------



## jgros001

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



DubintheDam said:


> Thanks for the support guys, I just hope they come before Christmas so I can try them with Christmas Cheer thanks to you IHT...but hell...I own a Tom Spanu!...My first high quality Italian handmade and a bamboo at that! Wait till they get a load a me. <--IHT nice jack nichalson ref.


That Spanu is a pretty sweet pipe...was thinking about bidding on it. Congrats!


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

1hr 20mins to go yours for $95 including shipping, not my style and I'm all spend out after my obsessive spending spree.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/PIPE-MARIO-GRAN...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## physiognomy

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Any Cary Magic Inch fans out there??? This seller has three with only a few hours left...

Link (click)


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=140183464001&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI

Picked up this Dunhill "Big Civic" for $87. Looks like it is in great condition. Thoughts? Do you think it is worth the $87? I tried doing some research for a retail price, but came up with nothing.


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Nice Dunhill....how about an Italian go with it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/briar-smoking-p...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItemtalian


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Never heard of the "Big Civic", but scoring just about any Dunhill for under a hundred bucks is a good deal!


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I have not heard of this Dunhill, but I will search more. It better be real...

That is one nice pipe DubintheDam:tu


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250192001843&ssPageName=ADME:B:BCA:US:1123

I picked up a Sterling Banded Savinelli Punto Oro Poker today. I paid more then I wanted to, but if I am not mistaken the Punto Oro Silver Banded pipes are twice the price of the standard Punto Oro line.


----------



## The Professor

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Papichulo said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250192001843&ssPageName=ADME:B:BCA:US:1123
> 
> I picked up a Sterling Banded Savinelli Punto Oro Poker today. I paid more then I wanted to, but if I am not mistaken the Punto Oro Silver Banded pipes are twice the price of the standard Punto Oro line.


i'm not generally a fan of pokers, but I like that a lot, Brent.


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



The Professor said:


> i'm not generally a fan of pokers, but I like that a lot, Brent.


Thanks Darrel. I am not a big poker fan either, but this one has some character. You do like rusticated Italian briars right?


----------



## The Professor

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Papichulo said:


> Thanks Darrel. I am not a big poker fan either, but this one has some character. You do like rusticated Italian briars right?


Don't go down that road with me, Brian....


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



The Professor said:


> Don't go down that road with me, Brian....


What road are you talking about. If you are friends with Greg, then you like Italian briars. Please don't jump to conlusions DarreLL.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Papichulo said:


> I have not heard of this Dunhill, but I will search more. It better be real...
> 
> That is one nice pipe DubintheDam:tu


just by coincidence, a topic about a "civic" was brought up on another board.
a couple ppl chimed in that it's made by Comoys or Loewe.


----------



## jgros001

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



IHT said:


> just by coincidence, a topic about a "civic" was brought up on another board.
> a couple ppl chimed in that it's made by Comoys or Loewe.


From FinePipes:

Civic was one of the great early London houses that survived the War, but which closed in the first 20 years thereafter. But this pipe finds them at the height of their considerable powers. Note the beautifully shaped billiard bowl, covered with dense birdseye, and canted forward on the powerful tubular shank , with its wide hallmarked Sterling band and handcut vulcanite saddle bit with orific lip. It presents a very dignified, classical appearance.

http://www.finepipes.com/english.php?pipemakerID=48

And you will find a blurb here (http://pipedia.org/index.php?title=Comoy's) mentioning Civic and a merger with Comoy.

Did a little research on this last week after seeing a Civic pipe somewhere else.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



jgros001 said:


> From FinePipes:
> 
> Civic was one of the great early London houses that survived the War, but which closed in the first 20 years thereafter. But this pipe finds them at the height of their considerable powers. Note the beautifully shaped billiard bowl, covered with dense birdseye, and canted forward on the powerful tubular shank , with its wide hallmarked Sterling band and handcut vulcanite saddle bit with orific lip. It presents a very dignified, classical appearance.
> 
> http://www.finepipes.com/english.php?pipemakerID=48
> 
> And you will find a blurb here (http://pipedia.org/index.php?title=Comoy's) mentioning Civic and a merger with Comoy.
> 
> Did a little research on this last week after seeing a Civic pipe somewhere else.


glad you're old school and found your way down here. thanks.


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



jgros001 said:


> From FinePipes:
> 
> Civic was one of the great early London houses that survived the War, but which closed in the first 20 years thereafter. But this pipe finds them at the height of their considerable powers. Note the beautifully shaped billiard bowl, covered with dense birdseye, and canted forward on the powerful tubular shank , with its wide hallmarked Sterling band and handcut vulcanite saddle bit with orific lip. It presents a very dignified, classical appearance.
> 
> http://www.finepipes.com/english.php?pipemakerID=48
> 
> And you will find a blurb here (http://pipedia.org/index.php?title=Comoy's) mentioning Civic and a merger with Comoy.
> 
> Did a little research on this last week after seeing a Civic pipe somewhere else.


Thanks for taking the time out to educate this newb. :tu


----------



## hollywood

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

You all are finding some nice pipes recently!

Here's a fat little Kai Nielsen I picked up last night.


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

very ergonomic, love the leather pouch too. All the best things in life are simple, both pipes and people...good purchase.


----------



## txdyna65

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Finally won me a mastro de paja  and got a really good price for it, very happy


----------



## jgros001

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



jgros001 said:


> From FinePipes:
> 
> Civic was one of the great early London houses that survived the War, but which closed in the first 20 years thereafter. But this pipe finds them at the height of their considerable powers. Note the beautifully shaped billiard bowl, covered with dense birdseye, and canted forward on the powerful tubular shank , with its wide hallmarked Sterling band and handcut vulcanite saddle bit with orific lip. It presents a very dignified, classical appearance.
> 
> http://www.finepipes.com/english.php?pipemakerID=48
> 
> And you will find a blurb here (http://pipedia.org/index.php?title=Comoy's) mentioning Civic and a merger with Comoy.
> 
> Did a little research on this last week after seeing a Civic pipe somewhere else.


More from FinePipes:

Civic purchased the famous old Loewe company in the '60's, and shifted their production to Loewe's workshop. Here is a classic lovat from that period, one which is very well cut and nicely proportioned. It's cut from densely grained briar with a couple of fills. It's in perfect, unsmoked condition, and should be a wonderful smoker.

http://www.finepipes.com/english.php?pipemakerID=26

Following the British brands and their value is a difficult endeavor.


----------



## Infin1ty

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Just won this over the weekend. Got a pretty good deal, expeically for my first pipe.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

roush pot

'nother roush

'nother roush - early work, grade 9, stack

santas mistake - 2 pack.
another single tin of santas mistake

5 pack o' three nuns

4 stack of Xmas Cheer 02-05

and for those of you with IHT type money
Stanwells
bjarnes
peterson
brebbia
savinelli


----------



## hollywood

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



txdyna65 said:


> Finally won me a mastro de paja  and got a really good price for it, very happy


Great looking Mastro, Kenny!! Very classy all the way!!:tu


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



hollywood said:


> Great looking Mastro, Kenny!! Very classy all the way!!:tu


:tpd: Kenny, Dave is right. I have been watching bid on these bad boys. Very nice. I am glad you finally scored.


----------



## hollywood

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Oh Bruuuuuce!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250192469719&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



hollywood said:


> Oh Bruuuuuce!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250192469719&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015


DAMN! *I* could fit into the bowl!


----------



## hollywood

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



ToddziLLa said:


> DAMN! *I* could fit into the bowl!


:r:r:r

wazup, 'Zilla!?!? long time, brother!


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



hollywood said:


> :r:r:r
> 
> wazup, 'Zilla!?!? long time, brother!


Hey Dave!


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

its big, very big

http://cgi.ebay.com/Judds-HUGE-MASS...188653473QQihZ008QQcategoryZ596QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Infin1ty

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



DubintheDam said:


> its big, very big
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Judds-HUGE-MASS...188653473QQihZ008QQcategoryZ596QQcmdZViewItem


That is a freakin monster.


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Infin1ty said:


> That is a freakin monster.


BOO!


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I now own TWO Tom Spanu's

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=170173672965&_trksid=p3984.cWON.m313.lVI


----------



## paperairplane

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I have been looking for a pipe that I could smoke 14 coins of escudo at once in.... thanks for the link.

Being a clencher, that would really help me develop the classic Schwartzenegger jawline I have been working on....


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I found my dream pipe!! I wish I could have gotten into the Secret Santa thread. Here you go>>>
http://cgi.ebay.com/Rivvys-EXTREMEL...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## EvanS

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Just landed a 6.25" Aldo Velani for $36

Can't wait to get my mitts on it - look at how the briar is inserted into the stem...kinda cool


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Stunning...it's when you see pipes like that, you realize what a creative art form pipe making is.


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



IHT said:


> roush pot
> 
> 'nother roush
> 
> 'nother roush - early work, grade 9, stack
> 
> santas mistake - 2 pack.
> another single tin of santas mistake
> 
> 5 pack o' three nuns
> 
> 4 stack of Xmas Cheer 02-05
> 
> and for those of you with IHT type money
> Stanwells
> bjarnes
> peterson
> brebbia
> savinelli


Could be some good deals, if the jackasses would stop bidding everything up, already.


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Another Tom Spanu...NEW....F3...usually about $350...presently $37, 15hrs to go.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=180185859188&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

also this one F2....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=180185858948&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI


----------



## jgros001

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Got nipped on a GBD

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=170173990993&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI


----------



## EnyafanJT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=180185858062

if this guy had done his research....

http://www.iwanries.com/Old_Fashioned_P1173C353.cfm

btw this is the SAME GUY that was bidding twice the price for red ribbon 1996. i emailed him about that but he will just always be too lazy to look stuff up i guess. could have bought 7 TINS for what he is paying for the 3 from queen shipping costalot.


----------



## jgros001

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

We need an ebay misses and busts thread....tried sniping and missed this one

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=180185861583&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI


----------



## Sancho

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Baby's Bottom

This is sitting pretty cheap, in talking with the seller the Tin is good just the lid is rusted up. If someone gets this :tu


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I checked on that tin....the seller stated that he can smell tobacco and there are small slits that penetrate the top.
In other words......the tin is not sealed


----------



## Cheeto

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



jgros001 said:


> We need an ebay misses and busts thread....tried sniping and missed this one
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=180185861583&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI


A weiner pipe? Freud would have a field day with this one.


----------



## Seanohue

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

My first two wins:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=270191201863&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=190178597460&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Seanohue said:


> My first two wins:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=270191201863&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=190178597460&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI


welcome to the "slope" ebay is another addictive part this hobby.

p


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Seanohue said:


> My first two wins:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=270191201863&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=190178597460&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI


nice job. that first link, there's a Peterson in there, and another one looks like a Peterson.
i noticed he said they hadn't been cleaned/refurbished. there may be a few guys on here who could do that for you (for a small fee). <-- i'm not one of 'em. :r


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

cool little Dunhill pipe cabinet/rack, with another 4 pipe rack/jar included.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

as enyafanjt like to point out....
there are some stupid muther truckers on ebay.

okay, small backstory. i missed an auction for 5 sealed tins of early ACP Escudo, was over a month ago, and i missed it because A) Hammersnipe was down that week; B) my son had me doing something at that time and it was right before NFL kickoffs on sunday. 
so, i lost that auction by a buck, it went for $66. keep that in mind.

just a minute ago, i was the winning bidder for a milisecond on another set of 5 sealed tins...
i go back to enter a higher bid with 3 seconds left, and it tells me i need to beat 200+ ARE YOU SH*TTIN ME!!!???

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160181414306&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006

talk about overpaying. it went from 72 bucks to 211+ in 30 seconds.
insane.


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I dont get the pipestud auctions. Nothing against him, I think he does a fine job. He must have a very loyal following, or something.

I like that dunhill rack. probably solid mahogany, 50-60's era maybe ?


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



mr.c said:


> I dont get the pipestud auctions. Nothing against him, I think he does a fine job. He must have a very loyal following, or something.


i wasn't gonna say it, but sinc eyou did, i concur.
his auctions continually go for a lot higher than they should.
hell, i've even thought about sending him a few pipes and those murray's production dunhill tins - did you see how much his 5 pack of medium mixture was going for earlier today?? over $115 and still had HOURS left!?

then there's some ppl who have the same tin i have, they're asking $75 for a buy it now?? and that's why it sits there for a few months.

man, his stuff just sells higher, who knows why?


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



IHT said:


> as enyafanjt like to point out....
> there are some stupid muther truckers on ebay.
> 
> okay, small backstory. i missed an auction for 5 sealed tins of early ACP Escudo, was over a month ago, and i missed it because A) Hammersnipe was down that week; B) my son had me doing something at that time and it was right before NFL kickoffs on sunday.
> so, i lost that auction by a buck, it went for $66. keep that in mind.
> 
> just a minute ago, i was the winning bidder for a milisecond on another set of 5 sealed tins...
> i go back to enter a higher bid with 3 seconds left, and it tells me i need to beat 200+ ARE YOU SH*TTIN ME!!!???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160181414306&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006
> 
> talk about overpaying. it went from 72 bucks to 211+ in 30 seconds.
> insane.


Crazy but very interesting with regard to the reasons to cellar baccy's, clearly there is a supply and demand issue here, if its a good baccy as with wine people will pay crazy prices to try a good vintage. I currently hold two sealed tins of Escudo...I have yet too try the blend...perhaps I'll just wait a wee while! Like I can wait six years!

I've just done the math, for every five tins you buy at say $50, if you wait five years, you will have made enough profit to buy a high grade pipe...emmm


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Just like Coopersark has a pipe following, I believe Pipestud has a pipe tobacco following. He brings in top dollar for his clients. So much so that I am thinking about having him sell my Dunhill Collection #1 cannister to sell for me.
I only hesitate because of the high comission......I believe it's 30%.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Bruce said:


> I only hesitate because of the high comission......I believe it's 30%.


yep, it's 30%, and i thought the same thing when you posted it up for sale here.


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I'm no fan of a New Dunhill for $300. BUT a 1929 classic for $11.50 is a different matter all together. Just found this one, a few hrs to go, it has a crack on the shank, but otherwise in MINT condition. I think I'd still get a couple of years good smoking from her and hell, if she really is a good puffer I could get her repaired for a $100.

What do you think...should I bid?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=330194313463&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



DubintheDam said:


> I'm no fan of a New Dunhill for $300. BUT a 1929 classic for $11.50 is a different matter all together. Just found this one, a few hrs to go, it has a crack on the shank, but otherwise in MINT condition. I think I'd still get a couple of years good smoking from her and hell, if she really is a good puffer I could get her repaired for a $100.
> 
> What do you think...should I bid?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=330194313463&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI


looks like its not gonna go so cheap Dub


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Mad Hatter said:


> looks like its not gonna go so cheap Dub


 its a dunhill, and coopersark has it listed. 2 strikes against you for getting a deal.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



mr.c said:


> its a dunhill, and coopersark has it listed. 2 strikes against you for getting a deal.


exactly


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

ah...shooks, I don't really dig Dunhill anyway!


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I am sick...just bought this one $63 plus shipping...but she is beautiful.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=180188165474&_trksid=p3984.cWON.m313.lVI


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Nice pipe and I think worth it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Was watching this one......a Teddy. It went at a pretty good price, relatively speaking. This pipe would normally sell for well over a grand.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260189012975&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016

No, I didn't get it. Was tempted though, but my better judgement held out.


----------



## foxtrot7

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=110202590282&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI

Picked this up for 1.04

Getting a little frustrated. I am looking for a good sized lot to clean and restore to increase my pipe rotation and I loose those and end up with historical pieces that I can't smoke.


----------



## foxtrot7

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Whats the max any of you would pay for the following

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=190180923703&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=320192976000&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=270193887296&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI

I am still trying to get a good bearing about how much stuff is worth and I hate to get cought up in the excitement. I am going to end up cursing this site sooner or later.


----------



## jgros001

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



foxtrot7 said:


> Whats the max any of you would pay for the following
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=190180923703&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=320192976000&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=270193887296&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI
> 
> I am still trying to get a good bearing about how much stuff is worth and I hate to get cought up in the excitement. I am going to end up cursing this site sooner or later.


You should probably just track the items and similar ones and see what they go for - that will give you a good idea of ebay value. You can also search for the pipes (or similar) at vendors that sell estates to give you a general idea what they are selling them for. Personally, I think all of those pipes need some work so I wouldn't bid on them but if I were it wouldn't be for much. 2 cents


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

FYI/Alert - 
due to some recent crazy ass bids on some pipe tobaccos on ebay, a lot of ppl around the pipe world may start unloading their older tins on ebay.
so, if you're in the market for older Pease blends with syrian latakia, or things like that, i've just got a feelin that you'll start seeing a lot of single tins pop up from sellers you're not use to seein sell tins.

direct link to a search for "Tins" in the pipe area.


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



foxtrot7 said:


> Whats the max any of you would pay for the following
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=190180923703&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=320192976000&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=270193887296&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI
> 
> I am still trying to get a good bearing about how much stuff is worth and I hate to get cought up in the excitement. I am going to end up cursing this site sooner or later.


On the Pete Kapmeer I'd go $42 including shipping, the Dunhill $65 + shipping and the Pete system is already more than I'd offer for it. *That is just what I would be willing to pay, top dollar.*


----------



## EnyafanJT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

i will tell anybody interested in bum steer to not buy it. the tins will be dried out beyond belief. i know i have been there. if you want it strictly as a collectible go for it.


----------



## foxtrot7

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## txdyna65

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I used the search and did not find what I wanted. Is there a thread here on CS with ebay help and questions answered? I dont want to get sidetracked here with my rants and questions.


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Lordy, Lordy - if I had IHT type money, I'd buy TWO of these! :tu

http://cgi.ebay.com/Pipe-Cabinet_W0...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Seanohue

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



cquon said:


> Lordy, Lordy - if I had IHT type money, I'd buy TWO of these! :tu
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Pipe-Cabinet_W0...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


People own THAT many pipes? Though, originally I said "People own THAT many cigars?", but a cooler and 500 ct later, "I NEED THAT many cigars!" :ss


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



cquon said:


> Lordy, Lordy - if I had IHT type money, I'd buy TWO of these! :tu
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Pipe-Cabinet_W0...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


nice if you dont want to see your pipes


----------



## DubintheDam

Threat yourself to something a little different and special this Xmas

http://cgi.ebay.com/UNSMOKED-Americ...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

and if that doesn't take your fancy...how about this fancy....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Unsmoke...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

This one's been through a few wars...unsmoked and I'd bet she'll polish up real nice....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Antique-Long-Pi...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Got this little c***sucker off o' Ebay. Regency London Made (cheapie? Anybody know?) Just the size of a cob (a bit smaller than expected) but smoked damn nice. My first poker and my last pipe of the year.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Mad Hatter said:


> Got this little c***sucker off o' Ebay. Regency London Made (cheapie? Anybody know?) Just the size of a cob (a bit smaller than expected) but smoked damn nice. My first poker and my last pipe of the year.


i just hope they wasted a burley blend for the background in the photo. p


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



IHT said:


> i just hope they wasted a burley blend for the background in the photo. p


:r Yes, I did!!! It was Prince Albert! :r


----------



## txdyna65

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Just wanted to give you guys a heads up in case you deal with this guy. I won this Lars of Denmark on ebay and the description didnt say anything about the 2 gouges in the side, in fact he says its like new. I should have looked over the pictures alot better, I just didnt blow them up and really inspect it.

Link to the win

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170172065970

This is what I got

I know its only cosmetic, I just feel I was lied to in the description and the pics dont really show it that well except in pic #3. In pic #5 he cut the pipe off carefully so as to not show it and the last pic the angle is wrong to see it as well. I know it was my faut for not catching it to begin with, just thought I would share it with you guys to be more careful than I was. Im gonna keep the pipe and maybe refurb it (good idea Greg) I dont think I can fluck it up any more than it is


----------



## rehbas21

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



txdyna65 said:


> Just wanted to give you guys a heads up in case you deal with this guy. I won this Lars of Denmark on ebay and the description didnt say anything about the 2 gouges in the side, in fact he says its like new. I should have looked over the pictures alot better, I just didnt blow them up and really inspect it.
> 
> Link to the win
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170172065970
> 
> This is what I got
> 
> I know its only cosmetic, I just feel I was lied to in the description and the pics dont really show it that well except in pic #3. In pic #5 he cut the pipe off carefully so as to not show it and the last pic the angle is wrong to see it as well. I know it was my faut for not catching it to begin with, just thought I would share it with you guys to be more careful than I was. Im gonna keep the pipe and maybe refurb it (good idea Greg) I dont think I can fluck it up any more than it is


Looks like he will give a full refund minus shipping, and after he stated this:

"This pipe has VERY crisp stampings and a bowl completely free of scratches, nicks, cracks or charing. "

I would take him up on the offer.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

thanks, kenny.

he and i exchanged a good # of PMs about this. 
we all talk about the uninformed ebay buyer who spends $67 on 3 tins of readily available "red ribbon" that could've cost him $23, or the guy who spends nearly $100 on the Tsuge he could buy new at smokingpipes for $45.

this is different. the auction does not state anything about the flaws in the finish, it says "as close to new as can be" or something to that effect. while there are a couple fuzzy photos, dimly lit, of the side, an honest ebay seller would have pointed out the "flaws". hell, i can remember my wife forcing me to take closeups of 'stains' in my sons clothes she was going to ebay off, stains i couldn't see with the naked eye or in the photos. yet there was her finger, pointing to threads that looks like all the rest.... FULL DISCLOSURE.

is this a prime opportunity to learn? yep.

i asked kenny to post this to let the rest of the 'brothers' know the tactics of this seller. he _could_ send the pipe back for a full refund, but then he'd be out a pipe that he feels could be a good smoker.

anyway, we could go on and on about sellers/buyers on ebay and who's responsible for what, as we all have differing opinions on this.

all i know is that i feel bad that kenny has to deal with that situation. i can imagine how he's feeling... hopefully he gets a chance to practice his sanding/staining techniques and it comes out looking really spiff.

i've blabbed enough, i'm tired.


----------



## EvanS

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



txdyna65 said:


> Just wanted to give you guys a heads up in case you deal with this guy. I won this Lars of Denmark on ebay and the description didnt say anything about the 2 gouges in the side, in fact he says its like new. I should have looked over the pictures alot better, I just didnt blow them up and really inspect it.
> 
> Link to the win
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170172065970
> 
> This is what I got
> 
> I know its only cosmetic, I just feel I was lied to in the description and the pics dont really show it that well except in pic #3. In pic #5 he cut the pipe off carefully so as to not show it and the last pic the angle is wrong to see it as well. I know it was my faut for not catching it to begin with, just thought I would share it with you guys to be more careful than I was. Im gonna keep the pipe and maybe refurb it (good idea Greg) I dont think I can fluck it up any more than it is


ehh - that's NOT cool at all. But are you sure those aren't monstrous sand pits? I still think those should have been disclosed as well but if they are sand pits then I guess his description is "technically" accurate. 

Either way it seems there was some cloaking, if not outright deception going on here.. Let us know what you end up doing and how it turns out


----------



## mparker

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I agree you got a raw deal.

We all need to remember every time we make a purchase from ebay we are taking a chance we will not receive what we thought we payed for. There will always be a couple purchases that leave a sour taste. Thats the risk we take without having the product in hand to prior to making a purchase.

I guess what I'm trying to say is if you make a purchase from ebay be prepared to be disappointed. Its sad but there are people that will take advantage of you and not think twice.

My two cents.


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

and that is why people will spend the extra $$$ for a coopershark or pipe stud auction, because they know they will get an honest description. Ebay is tough, I got screwed on a tin of balkan sobranie that had holes in it but I feel that i have gotten more deals than not and I loose a lot of auctions because I always want a deal (at least in my mind)

I would at least contact the seller and see what his response is. maybe you can get some money back.


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I think we need to remember, that prices are cheaper because there will be higher rates of disappointment, I just calculated the approx savings I made on my 4 Ebay recent purchases - based on shop prices here. Including taxes and high postal costs the savings on 2 low grade and 2 high grade pipe was..........*$657 *...NO shit!
I think you have a good smoker for $70 dollars. I have bought pipes with fills just because they're $50 cheaper than the same pipes in the same shop without fills...I love fills. Fills are fifty bucks off.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



DubintheDam said:


> I just calculated the approx savings I made on my 4 Ebay recent purchases - based on shop prices here. Including taxes and high postal costs the savings on 2 low grade and 2 high grade pipe was..........*$657 *...NO shit!


dub, don't rub in what *5 Euros* can buy over here in the states.
:r


----------



## paperairplane

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I don't want to sound inflammatory here, but I looked at that auction and I do not see any "tactics" or "deception". I could understand if the pipe was shot with a camera phone or only one side of the pipe.

What I did see were 8 high resolution, well composed images of a USED pipe. The supersize of pic 3 is so brightly lit that the Dunhill tin is overexposed slightly, and you can see the lint on the pipe stand.

The winner made 3 bids over 3 seperate days and never took a hard look at the pics?

Maybe a bit less "shady ebayer" and a bit more "look before you bid" is in order.


----------



## worr lord

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

If those are sand pits, the pipe came like that brand new. The fact that it's used doesn't really make any difference, especially since the seller claims the following:

"This pipe has VERY crisp stampings and a bowl completely free of scratches, nicks, cracks or charing. It has been well preserved and gently used to say the least. Just look at the pictures and you'll see what I mean. I take pride in the condition of my pipes, as I know you will when you smoke them."

Yet, one of the pictures shows charring on the right side of the bowl. And keeping in mind that the bowl is polished and shot face-on, it's difficult to see if those are pits, gouges, or marks in his pictures.

He also says:

"Return Policy: I pay extra to include many pictures from all angles, so that the buyer can see exactly what they have purchased. Before any refunds are issued, buyer must email me the reason within three days. I do not give partial refunds, but will issue a full refund (minus shipping costs) upon return of pipe within seven days in unsmoked, as shipped condition. My goal is 100% customer satisfaction, as I hope to earn your return business, and so I will always be fair."

A shady seller neglects to mention flaws, hoping they will be overlooked by the buyer. An honest seller gives an accurate description of the product, knowing the buyer is well informed before purchasing.

Edit: But the important thing is that you're happy with the pipe! If you think it'll be a good smoker, and you still would have purchased it if you knew of the flaws, by all means, keep it and enjoy.


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Tell him you want a full refund including shipping or you will state the details of your complaint in negative feedback. Be firm. Be an asshole. The guy wants 100% positive, then let him pay for it.


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Mad Hatter said:


> Got this little c***sucker off o' Ebay. Regency London Made (cheapie? Anybody know?) Just the size of a cob (a bit smaller than expected) but smoked damn nice. My first poker and my last pipe of the year.


Can't help with the ID, but I bet she'll be a real nice clencher.


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



IHT said:


> dub, don't rub in what *5 Euros* can buy over here in the states.
> :r


Watch that exchange rate when your in Germany, it's a killer. Don't get down about it, there will be a high price to pay for the high Euro, but until then...fly to New York and spend, spend, spend.


----------



## jgros001

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Mad Hatter said:


> Tell him you want a full refund including shipping or you will state the details of your complaint in negative feedback. Be firm. Be an asshole. The guy wants 100% positive, then let him pay for it.


My thoughts exactly. I will also use my amex card via paypal because they are great at refusing charges and backing their customers with complaints.


----------



## EnyafanJT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

congrats to the guy that bought a 12 dollar tin of pcca cyprian star for 22 bucks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160188590038&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123

http://www.pipeguy.net/Tobacco.htm


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

what about that tin of 83 RR going for $64 bucks!


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

it tastes better when you win it !


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



paperairplane said:


> I don't want to sound inflammatory here, but I looked at that auction and I do not see any "tactics" or "deception". I could understand if the pipe was shot with a camera phone or only one side of the pipe.
> 
> What I did see were 8 high resolution, well composed images of a USED pipe. The supersize of pic 3 is so brightly lit that the Dunhill tin is overexposed slightly, and you can see the lint on the pipe stand.
> 
> The winner made 3 bids over 3 seperate days and never took a hard look at the pics?
> 
> Maybe a bit less "shady ebayer" and a bit more "look before you bid" is in order.


That's a good point, but the guy didn't make any effort to bring it to anyone's attention and if he is the guy who sells all the "vintage collectible tins" for outrageous prices we know he capitalizes on people's good faith.



DubintheDam said:


> Can't help with the ID, but I bet she'll be a real nice clencher.


I'd just like to know the maker, but you're right Dub, it is a great clencher. Lighter than a cob, burns cool and smokes with ease. A good enough deal for $23


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



txdyna65 said:


> Just wanted to give you guys a heads up in case you deal with this guy. I won this Lars of Denmark on ebay and the description didnt say anything about the 2 gouges in the side, in fact he says its like new. I should have looked over the pictures alot better, I just didnt blow them up and really inspect it.
> 
> Link to the win
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170172065970
> 
> This is what I got
> 
> I know its only cosmetic, I just feel I was lied to in the description and the pics dont really show it that well except in pic #3. In pic #5 he cut the pipe off carefully so as to not show it and the last pic the angle is wrong to see it as well. I know it was my faut for not catching it to begin with, just thought I would share it with you guys to be more careful than I was. Im gonna keep the pipe and maybe refurb it (good idea Greg) I dont think I can fluck it up any more than it is


Kenny, this sucks. I agree with the other fellas about this being shady. I have not gotten burned yet, but I am sure it is just a matter of time.


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Papichulo said:


> Kenny, this sucks. I agree with the other fellas about this being shady. I have not gotten burned yet, but I am sure it is just a matter of time.


Checkout the Barling Meer this guy has listed. Does it look like the back edge of the bowl is chewed up or just stained? Again, not a straight on shot even though he claims photos of all angles, at extra expense to himself. I think it looks chipped.


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Mad Hatter said:


> Checkout the Barling Meer this guy has listed. Does it look like the back edge of the bowl is chewed up or just stained? Again, not a straight on shot even though he claims photos of all angles, at extra expense to himself. I think it looks chipped.


It looks that way does it not...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170178508344#ebayphotohosting


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Got bored earlier and picked this up. Shipping was a little high, but is a nice pc that will clean up well, I think.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180191763273&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=008


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

my wife went and raised my bid!!! so i paid about $20 more for these 3 tins than i would have... we were the only two to bid.

that sucks, she outbid me as a joke, but didn't tell me how much she bid, so my hammersnipe bid took it up to 49...
damn.


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Still a pretty good deal tho, eh Greg? Congrats, you Escudo prostitute, you!


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



IHT said:


> my wife went and raised my bid!!! so i paid about $20 more for these 3 tins than i would have... we were the only two to bid.
> 
> that sucks, she outbid me as a joke, but didn't tell me how much she bid, so my hammersnipe bid took it up to 49...
> damn.


Made me laugh, she obviously has a sense of humor...nice...she sounds like a good'un.


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



IHT said:


> my wife went and raised my bid!!! so i paid about $20 more for these 3 tins than i would have... we were the only two to bid.
> 
> that sucks, she outbid me as a joke, but didn't tell me how much she bid, so my hammersnipe bid took it up to 49...
> damn.


damn, thats why we call it IHT money !!


----------



## EvanS

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



mr.c said:


> damn, thats why we call it IHT money !!


what do you get when you consistently add IHT-type money and Mrs.IHT-type money?

answer = BROKE


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Just found this ebay seller, he's got some stunningly beautiful pipes from the 1930's, 1940's...do you think these are genuine? Most are going for the $20 mark, I can't tell you how amazing I find these...any comment feedback welcome....

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZfory63


----------



## Cheeto

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



DubintheDam said:


> Just found this ebay seller, he's got some stunningly beautiful pipes from the 1930's, 1940's...do you think these are genuine? Most are going for the $20 mark, I can't tell you how amazing I find these...any comment feedback welcome....
> 
> http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZfory63


dubin those are some amazing looking pipes, I'm interested myself and never shop on Ebay. The seller seems like a decent guy. I noticed shipping isn't out of this world and he has a good feedback. I say go for it!


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Cheeto said:


> dubin those are some amazing looking pipes, I'm interested myself and never shop on Ebay. The seller seems like a decent guy. I noticed shipping isn't out of this world and he has a good feedback. I say go for it!


Thanks for that cheeto, I reckon they're the real thing, his postal cost and feedback is good, they really have a nice old movie star look to them, just placed a bid on the 'ending soonest' bulldog, I'll know if I've won when I wake-up tomorrow morning.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=160189257508&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



DubintheDam said:


> Thanks for that cheeto, I reckon they're the real thing, his postal cost and feedback is good, they really have a nice old movie star look to them, just placed a bid on the 'ending soonest' bulldog, I'll know if I've won when I wake-up tomorrow morning.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=160189257508&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI


I'm not slandering this guy, but his "old clay pipes" are not old at all. He makes them himself and I bought some under the impression that they were "old" and not made from a classic style mold. At the time I bought mine they were supposedly discovered in some ruins and when I asked if he had any with a bent stem he told me didn't at that time but needed to make some. I see he has changed the wording in his listing since then.... about a year ago. I doubt these briars are as old as they sound and are probably repros. Still not a bad value if they're smokable. Just offering a heads up. Otherwise, he did deliver promptly and packaged the clays very well


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Mad Hatter said:


> I'm not slandering this guy, but his "old clay pipes" are not old at all. He makes them himself and I bought some under the impression that they were "old" and not made from a classic style mold. At the time I bought mine they were supposedly discovered in some ruins and when I asked if he had any with a bent stem he told me didn't at that time but needed to make some. I see he has changed the wording in his listing since then.... about a year ago. I doubt these briars are as old as they sound and are probably repros. Still not a bad value if they're smokable. Just offering a heads up. Otherwise, he did deliver promptly and packaged the clays very well


Thanks for the reply MadHatter, I didn't win the bid, and I think I might hold of, I'm still undecided as to weather these pipes are original or not. Thanks again.


----------



## otto

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

This pipe turned me on, I had to have it. I can't tell anyone because I don't know how to pronounce _Tsuge. Can anyone help me?_

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120197779781&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=002


----------



## kvm

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



otto said:


> This pipe turned me on, I had to have it. I can't tell anyone because I don't know how to pronounce _Tsuge. Can anyone help me?_
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120197779781&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=002


Congrats on the pickup. I think it is soo-gee but I won't swear to it.


----------



## EnyafanJT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

tsuge is pronounced sue-gay


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



otto said:


> This pipe turned me on, I had to have it. I can't tell anyone because I don't know how to pronounce _Tsuge. Can anyone help me?_
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120197779781&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=002


Amazing pipe, one in a thousand...a dream come true for only $110...not bad.


----------



## otto

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Thanks, I can't wait to get it in the rotation


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

okay, over two days, i won 2 auctions for Escudo tins (3 in each auction).

the one i got today, was the only bidder, got it at $29.99.

the one my wife bid me up on and cost me an extra 20 f'in dollars!!  :c

since this is the same guy i just traded 3 tins for on another board, i sent him a PM so i can combine shipping. so, 6 tins of older ACP Escudo for $90 shipped - compare that to the 5 tins of the exact same sh*t, sold by "pipestud", that went for $211+ less than a month ago.
 :tu


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

just wanted to point out an auction that ends in 1 day 20 hrs.

corona old boy, free shipping.


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



EnyafanJT said:


> tsuge is pronounced sue-gay


funny, I pronounce Kayak rat as you-gay


----------



## paperairplane

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sid=m37&satitle=290187793778&category0=&fvi=1

I will post some 'after' pics, but this one is going to clean up very nicely. Used a little 800 wet sand on the steam and it is going to be very good... little non-iodized sea salt and Seagram's 7 in the bowl brought it back to very nice, clean shape. Some very minor buffing and this will be a nice looking smoker. Bowl is a lot bigger than I thought -left hand index finger almost to second knuckle. Haven't smoked it yet, but seems like there might be a whistle...

$15 shipped for a Savinelli? I'll take it.


----------



## mparker

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I never did trust a Barbie.


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



paperairplane said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sid=m37&satitle=290187793778&category0=&fvi=1
> 
> I will post some 'after' pics, but this one is going to clean up very nicely. Used a little 800 wet sand on the steam and it is going to be very good... little non-iodized sea salt and Seagram's 7 in the bowl brought it back to very nice, clean shape. Some very minor buffing and this will be a nice looking smoker. Bowl is a lot bigger than I thought -left hand index finger almost to second knuckle. Haven't smoked it yet, but seems like there might be a whistle...
> 
> $15 shipped for a Savinelli? I'll take it.


Yeah, you stole it! Congrats


----------



## tzilt

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Just curious...

Did this seller come up with a reasonable asking price for these? (buy it now $2700)

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTMAS-PIPE-...yZ156519QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

23 unsmoked Christmas Pipes from '76-98.

Seems kinda high but maybe not

Someone here should buy them and then let me buy the 1977 off of them.


----------



## Joan

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Mad Hatter said:


> Yeah, you stole it! Congrats


+1

My neighborhood pipe bud hit me with the ebay clue-by-four a few months ago, but I missed that one with all the holidaze.

<napoleon d="">[Napoleon D] "Luckeeee!" [/Napoleon]
</napoleon>


----------



## jgros001

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



tzilt said:


> Just curious...
> 
> Did this seller come up with a reasonable asking price for these? (buy it now $2700)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTMAS-PIPE-...yZ156519QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 23 unsmoked Christmas Pipes from '76-98.
> 
> Seems kinda high but maybe not
> 
> Someone here should buy them and then let me buy the 1977 off of them.


I think it is probably priced about right....would I buy it no, but it is probably about right. I have seen a '91 lightly smoked listed for $85 but these are apparently unsmoked and quite a collection....averaging a little over a $100 a pipe. The '06 is selling for $120-150 new.


----------



## Óðibjörn

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I really like these two pipes here and if I wasn't so broke I might actually try to get one of them 

NEW Stanwell Golden Danish #19

Just a damn nice Churchwarden


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

GOOD NEWS (i hope it's true).

my wife told me that she's heard ebay is going to severely crack down on sellers who overcharge for shipping (and handling) after the 1st of the year.

DO YOU HEAR THAT JUDD'S???!!! :c NO MORE CHARGING 8 FUGGIN DOLLARS TO SHIP 1 SMALL TIN AND YOU ONLY PAYING $2.10!!! :fu


----------



## worr lord

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



IHT said:


> GOOD NEWS (i hope it's true).
> 
> my wife told me that she's heard ebay is going to severely crack down on sellers who overcharge for shipping (and handling) after the 1st of the year.
> 
> DO YOU HEAR THAT JUDD'S???!!! :c NO MORE CHARGING 8 FUGGIN DOLLARS TO SHIP 1 SMALL TIN AND YOU ONLY PAYING $2.10!!! :fu


Woot! I'm tired of paying upwards of $10 for a $15 item that's being shipped First Class. Of course, there's always those sellers who let hundreds of items go for $.01 and charge $2 shipping...I can't figure out how those guys make any money at all.


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

WooHoo!!
Got my "Teddy" in today, and it's more beautiful in person than the pics, and the pics were pretty stunning!

Got a great deal on this pipe, probably less than half of what it originally sold for, and much less than if Coopersark would have listed it.

The amazing thing is that I got the package just 4 days after the close of the auction...Sunday night to 1:00pm today......................from Japan!!


----------



## physiognomy

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I won this volcano last night for just under $20 total... Shipping was a little high, but I have wanted a pipe with this shape for quite a while now. Can't wait until it gets here... p


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

nice lookin volcano. what maker is it?

i won this just a few minutes ago. gotta get some reading material for the garage.


----------



## ultramag

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Nice volcano. That is on my short list of shapes to try as well I think. I want one a little bigger/broader at the bottom of the bowl to fit my bear paw nicely.


----------



## physiognomy

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



IHT said:


> nice lookin volcano. what maker is it?


Thanks, it is a house brand pipe from Iwan Ries made in France. The auction stated that it was probably made by Butz-Choquin or possibly Ropp, but I really don't know.

Congrat's on the Sherlock Holmes purchase... I've wanted to read those myself, but haven't got around to it.



ultramag said:


> Nice volcano. That is on my short list of shapes to try as well I think. I want one a little bigger/broader at the bottom of the bowl to fit my bear paw nicely.


Yes, I was searching one out that had a more pronounced volcano shape, but for the price & apparent condition I'm happy... Here's a shot of the base of the pipe


----------



## OilMan

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Found this last night, probably paid too much but I kinda liked it. We will see what it looks like when it gets here

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sid=m37&satitle=110207447092&category0=&fvi=1


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Paid too much?
I think you got a great deal! That's one heck of a pipe for $12 bucks!


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Bruce said:


> Paid too much?
> I think you got a great deal! That's one heck of a pipe for $12 bucks!


I have purchased four Brebs over the last four months. That particular pipe goes for $100-$130. That is an outstanding score. Now you just need to restore the stem. The Brebs really smoke nice and there rustcated craft is awesome. Congrats.


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



OilMan said:


> Found this last night, *probably paid too much* but I kinda liked it. We will see what it looks like when it gets here
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sid=m37&satitle=110207447092&category0=&fvi=1


Obviously not. Congrats on a great win!


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

When it comes to a sub $150 pipe I go to the Savinelli Punto Oro line. I have several and they all smoke like a dream. I found this Poker tonight on Ebay and I am on a no more pipe purchase kick until the new year:tu It is currently at $40, but I still think it would be a bargain for $60 or less.










http://cgi.ebay.com/SAVINELLI-PUNTO...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Papichulo said:


> When it comes to a sub $150 pipe I go to the Savinelli Punto Oro line. I have several and they all smoke like a dream. I found this Poker tonight on Ebay and I am on a no more pipe purchase kick until the new year:tu It is currently at $40, but I still think it would be a bargain for $60 or less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SAVINELLI-PUNTO...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


Nice bit of sandblasting, nice color, do love a poker, shipping price is good...it's pity we're all broke after Xmas!


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



DubintheDam said:


> Nice bit of sandblasting, nice color, do love a poker, shipping price is good...it's pity we're all broke after Xmas!


You better to believe it. I just returned home from going to the accident site where my son rearended my neighbor. That is going to hurt my wallet.


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Papichulo said:


> You better to believe it. I just returned home from going to the accident site where my son rearended my neighbor. That is going to hurt my wallet.


Oouch...sounds like he's going to be waitering for a while! Hope he bought you something nice for Xmas! If not, just tell him to start saving for next year's present.


----------



## hollywood

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

beautiful Ruthenberg Volcano:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150199298531&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I bought a pipe from this guy a couple years ago. Its a great little smoker, has an open bore and the briar is hard as a rock. Its my sling in the truck, go anywhere, smoke anything and don't give a crap if I tear it up smoker. Two years of abuse and there isn't a mark on it. The craftsmanship of the carving, though well done and unique, leaves something to be desired but these are cheap and smoke better than my Grabow. The chamber is average size and depth and the drilling is well done. Anybody looking for a cheap beater but reliable smoker or some of you broke college guys should grab one of these. The guy has a bunch and as singles several of them are listed at $10

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIAR-PIPE-NEW-...oryZ4199QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## gamayrouge

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



worr lord said:


> Woot! I'm tired of paying upwards of $10 for a $15 item that's being shipped First Class. Of course, there's always those sellers who let hundreds of items go for $.01 and charge $2 shipping...I can't figure out how those guys make any money at all.


They do that mostly because eBay does not take a cut from shipping fees. Only what the auction ended at. You'll find items that go for around 50 bucks sell at .01 and the shipping will be 49.99 :tu


----------



## kheffelf

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



hollywood said:


> beautiful Ruthenberg Volcano:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150199298531&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005


That is one amazing pipe, but it is already out of my price range.


----------



## Darth Smoker

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I let this one get away, Smoke a bowl for me.

http://cgi.ebay.com/briar-smoking-p...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

check out this beautiful Teddy

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180192544175&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Bruce said:


> check out this beautiful Teddy
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180192544175&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=008


All I can say is *WOW!!!! 
B E A U T I F U L ! ! ! *


----------



## JacksonCognac

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Papichulo said:


> All I can say is *WOW!!!!
> B E A U T I F U L ! ! ! *


word. You don't see grain like that every day!


----------



## DAFU

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Been looking for a classic bent rusticated Pete!
I've been working on my refurb skills and this one looks like it will clean up nicely. It's a System Standard 313 I won for $24 incl. shipping.


----------



## tzaddi

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



DAFU said:


> Been looking for a classic bent rusticated Pete!
> I've been working on my refurb skills and this one looks like it will clean up nicely. It's a System Standard 313 I won for $24 incl. shipping.


Yep, looks like she'll clean up real good, have fun and show us when you're done.


----------



## icculus1946

*Ebay Rack surprise*

Just wanted to share this...

Ordered my first rack off of ebay, was looking for a cool vintage rack for 6 pipes and ended up picking this one up

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120201923423&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=002

The set arrived in great, almost perfect condition....and I was very psyched to turn the rack and the humidor over to see "Dunhill" stamped on both pieces! The seller probably could have gotten 2-3X what I had bought it for had he listed that. Coopersark just had an auction for a Dunhill pipe rack (12ct, no humidor) that was at $61 when I last checked, with a day to go.


----------



## JPH

*Re: Ebay Rack surprise*

It looks really nice.... good score.


----------



## physiognomy

*Re: Ebay Rack surprise*

That is cool... Congrat's!!! I'm sure you will enjoy it p


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Ebay Rack surprise*

One of the nicest jar/rack combi's I've seen....$26....bargain my friend!


----------



## OilMan

*Re: Ebay Rack surprise*

A very sweet find. Hope you enjoy it


----------



## illinoishoosier

*Re: Ebay Rack surprise*

Nice rack!!

I have become an Ebay victim as late. Almost as bad as Cbid.


----------



## Seanohue

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

You guys up for a split 

http://cgi.ebay.com/495-Pipes-Dunhi...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Darth Smoker

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Seanohue said:


> You guys up for a split
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/495-Pipes-Dunhi...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Don't worry if you missed the big buy! Our friendly Ebay seller will make each available on an individual basis!


----------



## Don Fernando

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Darth Smoker said:


> Don't worry if you missed the big buy! Our friendly Ebay seller will make *each available on an individual basis*!


or not ? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Sell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



monsoon said:


> or not ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Sell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget


Never occurred to him not many people want to buy 495 pipes at once


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

or have that much money for a bunch of cheap pipes and a couple expensive ones?


----------



## jesperff

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

This beauty is not from Ebay but I won it on a local auction site and trust that it still fits into this thread. Even prettier in real life 

Cheers, Jesper


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I finally picked up my Amorelli with their signature 18kt gold bar in in the shank:tu


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Great to see you hee Jesper!
That is a stunning Heeschen......I love his long shank Rhodesians!

Are you bringing that pipe to the Chicago Show this year?


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Bruce said:


> Great to see you hee Jesper!
> That is a stunning Heeschen......I love his long shank Rhodesians!
> 
> Are you bringing that pipe to the Chicago Show this year?


:tpd: the little thumbnail does it no justice. I opened up your picture and it revealed an incredible grain. Nice pick up. :tu


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Nice wee find...4hrs to go

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=170183332826&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI


----------



## tzaddi

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



jesperff said:


> This beauty is not from Ebay but I won it on a local auction site and trust that it still fits into this thread. Even prettier in real life
> 
> Cheers, Jesper


I really like the length of the shank and how it flows to the bit. :tu


----------



## jesperff

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Bruce said:


> Great to see you hee Jesper!
> That is a stunning Heeschen......I love his long shank Rhodesians!
> 
> Are you bringing that pipe to the Chicago Show this year?


I'll certainly bring it but it won't be for sale. Well, probably not but feel free to try ;-)

Cheers, Jesper


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



DubintheDam said:


> Nice wee find...4hrs to go
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=170183332826&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI


If I did not know you were bidding on it I would be all over it. I hope you can pick her up for under 50 Euros. Good luck. :tu


----------



## Will_S

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Some beatiful pipes in this thread. I have won a few ebay pipes that I like, this one though is my favorite. Its a GBD Xtra hallmarked 1918, that I got for around 70$ including shipping. Smokes great. Its interesting smoking a pipe that might have been made while my grandfather was in europe during WWI


----------



## jesperff

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Will_S said:


> I have won a few ebay pipes that I like, this one though is my favorite. Its a GBD Xtra hallmarked 1918, that I got for around 70$ including shipping.


Beautiful pipe, I have a weak spot for very old English pipes with BBB as my favourite brand.

Cheers, Jesper


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Mad Hatter said:


> I bought a pipe from this guy a couple years ago. Its a great little smoker, has an open bore and the briar is hard as a rock. Its my sling in the truck, go anywhere, smoke anything and don't give a crap if I tear it up smoker. Two years of abuse and there isn't a mark on it. The craftsmanship of the carving, though well done and unique, leaves something to be desired but these are cheap and smoke better than my Grabow. The chamber is average size and depth and the drilling is well done. Anybody looking for a cheap beater but reliable smoker or some of you broke college guys should grab one of these. The guy has a bunch and as singles several of them are listed at $10
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIAR-PIPE-NEW-...oryZ4199QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


For anyone who listened to my advice on these pipes......... oops. I got a six pack of these last week and I still stand by what I said, except I forgot I redrilled the airhole in the shank with a 9/64 bit. After a week of sloppy puffing and swearing I remembered this and redrilled the new ones too. It made all the difference in the world. Six very smokable pipes for $50, still not a bad deal for a poor man.


----------



## Will_S

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



jesperff said:


> Beautiful pipe, I have a weak spot for very old English pipes with BBB as my favourite brand.
> 
> Cheers, Jesper


Any pics?

I have bid on, drooled over and never won vintages bbb's. Love classic english shapes!


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I know its not Ebay, but these never stay listed for long. I'd love to have it myself, but I have maxed out my TAD/PAD for the month. Would love to see one of you guys get it.

http://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/peterson/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=34821


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

nice pipe stand and rack and accessories find...only ship to USA, bummer....4hrs to go.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-Pipes-Pipe-...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## physiognomy

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

The mug says it all... Too true p

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tobacco-Pipe-Sm...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Papichulo said:


> I finally picked up my Amorelli with their signature 18kt gold bar in in the shank:tu


That's one sweet little pipe Pap!


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



physiognomy said:


> The mug says it all... Too true p
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Tobacco-Pipe-Sm...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


cool.
i'm tryin to needle PDS into putting a clubstogie shirt on the logo store that says, "indeed!"


----------



## cigar_040

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

What do ya'll think about this..........??

http://cgi.ebay.com/M6001-NEW-handm...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ShawnP

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



cigar_040 said:


> What do ya'll think about this..........??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/M6001-NEW-handm...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I will let the more seasoned pipers step up on this one but I think you should stick with Briar instead of Rosewood. It is probably just a basket pipe that you could get at a B&M cheap.

Shawn


----------



## mparker

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



IHT said:


> cool.
> i'm tryin to needle PDS into putting a clubstogie shirt on the logo store that says, "indeed!"


This is what my wife says all the time.


----------



## tzaddi

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



physiognomy said:


> The mug says it all... Too true p
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Tobacco-Pipe-Sm...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


That may be true but according to what Neil says in Rust Never Sleeps (1979)...



> _People, pick up
> on what I'm puttin' down now
> 
> Welfare mothers
> make better lovers_


----------



## Spongy

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

kent rasmussen "butterfly" bent apple

James Upshall from the 80s - unsmoked

dunhill pipe reamer

cool lookin Mario Grandi - like a volcano/blowfish thingy, yellow stem. buy it now is 105.

pipa croci octagon shape - 14 hrs.

la anatra 1 egg - like a sitting bent poker, 19 hrs, $51

big Viprati 2 Clover - CORPS 2007, 160 buy it now.


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



cigar_040 said:


> What do ya'll think about this..........??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/M6001-NEW-handm...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Nice shape, but iI am not sure about rosewood.


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Picked up a new pipe rack a couple of weeks ago...arrived today...guess what? I pay $14 postage and it actually 
says $15.20 on the parcel...bargain.....it doesn't fit tall pipes very well but other than that a nice wee piece of wood work.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=290195938576&_trksid=p3984.cWON.m313.lVI

and I have her up and running all ready:


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

No Pete fan should be without one....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Peterson-The-Ol...ryZ32500QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jgros001

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



DubintheDam said:


> No Pete fan should be without one....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Peterson-The-Ol...ryZ32500QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I have been thinking about getting one from the Old English Collection....but not all 12!!


----------



## Darth Smoker

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

My Best Pipe yet
eBay Purchase
SAVINELLI GIUBILEO D'ORO


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



DubintheDam said:


> No Pete fan should be without one....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Peterson-The-Ol...ryZ32500QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Love to do a split on that one. Any takers? :r


----------



## jgros001

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

just when I thought I could handle snooping around on ebay this happens (L'Anatra - one egg):


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



jgros001 said:


> just when I thought I could handle snooping around on ebay this happens (L'Anatra - one egg):


Awesome pipe. Is it yours?


----------



## jgros001

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Mad Hatter said:


> Awesome pipe. Is it yours?


Thanks, as soon as it gets here from Italy.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Mad Hatter said:


> Awesome pipe.


:tpd: That is a NICE find!



jgros001 said:


> Thanks, as soon as it gets here from Italy.


Best of luck with it!


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



jgros001 said:


> just when I thought I could handle snooping around on ebay this happens (L'Anatra - one egg):





Spongy said:


> la anatra 1 egg - like a sitting bent poker, 19 hrs, $51


he says, "you're welcome."


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Tom Spanu F2 grade...1 hr to go....I'm not bidding on this...God only knows why not.....would love to add it to my two other Spanu's

EDIT: Correction I am bidding...I just couldn't say no.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=250207276742&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



DubintheDam said:


> Tom Spanu F2 grade...1 hr to go....I'm not bidding on this...God only knows why not.....would love to add it to my two other Spanu's
> 
> EDIT: Correction I am bidding...I just couldn't say no.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=250207276742&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI


*
I WON! *Bidding was down to the last second, real nail biting stuff, $141 paid including postage, the cheapest I've seen a Tom Spanu F2 on the web is for $235 without postal cost......

*I'm bloody chuffed with myself!

*I now own 3 amazing totally original Tom Spanu's....if it arrives in the post at least.


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



DubintheDam said:


> *
> I WON! *Bidding was down to the last second, real nail biting stuff, $141 paid including postage, the cheapest I've seen a Tom Spanu F2 on the web is for $235 without postal cost......
> 
> *I'm bloody chuffed with myself!
> 
> *I now own 3 amazing totally original Tom Spanu's....if it arrives in the post at least.


Flippin sweet :tu Congrats on your score:chk


----------



## mparker

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Just won and I can't wait to crack it open. Any reviews on this blend?

http://cgi.ebay.com/SEALED-TIN-RATT...Z596QQcmdZViewItemQQisPrinterFriendlyZ1QQpvZ2


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

It's a Torben Dansk...don't know much about the maker... I just knew I liked the look and the price seemed right!

I'll let you know what I think when it arrives. p


----------



## tzaddi

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Blake Lockhart said:


> It's a Torben Dansk...don't know much about the maker... I just knew I liked the look and the price seemed right!
> 
> I'll let you know what I think when it arrives. p


The whole asymmetry aspect of it is beautiful. :tu


----------



## tzaddi

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Question, what does one do if one finds an item on eBay that no one bid on and the bid is closed?

Here is the item in question.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Monterey-Missio...196285969QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180196285969


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



tzaddi said:


> Question, what does one do if one finds an item on eBay that no one bid on and the bid is closed?
> 
> Here is the item in question.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Monterey-Missio...196285969QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180196285969


I have PM'd the sellers with an offer and also at another time asked the seller to make me an offer. Could also check to see if it has been relisted.


----------



## tzaddi

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Thanks, unfortunately I don't have an eBay or PayPal account, so I'll have to do that first. I am on the trail of this whole WWII Mission Briar-Kaywoodie- deal. Thanks again.

Richard


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Put in a bid at Judds for another Tom Spanu just before I went to bed with an hour before end time, got up this morning and saw that I'd bloody won it....These Olivewoods go for about $190 online I paid $76...Judds shipping was high though at $16. What can I say, I'm a Spanu kinda guy.

http://www.alpascia.com/sitealpascia/group.asp?x=&detail=14314&menu1=..14094,14095


----------



## cigar_040

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



DubintheDam said:


> Put in a bid at Judds for another Tom Spanu just before I went to bed with an hour before end time, got up this morning and saw that I'd bloody won it....These Olivewoods go for about $190 online I paid $76...Judds shipping was high though at $16. What can I say, I'm a Spanu kinda guy.
> 
> http://www.alpascia.com/sitealpascia/group.asp?x=&detail=14314&menu1=..14094,14095


Nice score !!! p


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



DubintheDam said:


> Judds shipping was high though at $16.


but you're still making out on their shipping cuz it probably costs them $20 to ship it ot you... 
so, now that i think about it, *YOU* are the reason why Judds gouges those of us in the states!!!

damn $8 to ship 1 single tin, they only pay $2 in shipping costs - where's my other $6 fuggin dollars!!??? :c

joking, of course.


----------



## tzaddi

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



DubintheDam said:


> Put in a bid at Judds for another Tom Spanu just before I went to bed with an hour before end time, got up this morning and saw that I'd bloody won it....These Olivewoods go for about $190 online I paid $76...Judds shipping was high though at $16. What can I say, I'm a Spanu kinda guy.
> 
> http://www.alpascia.com/sitealpascia/group.asp?x=&detail=14314&menu1=..14094,14095


Alternative woods are the ginchiest, very nice addition to your Dam collection. :tu


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

No I haven't lost the plot and bought another Tom Spanu. But while comparing prices I found a really great Ebay seller.

Mostly I search on Ebay.com which with a strong Euro against the dollar gives me the best buying power....however...if you try some other regional ebay sites like Italy, Spain, Germany etc, (.de or .es or .it) some amazing pipes and prices can be found...most of these Ebay sellers ship to America , so no problem there, just the usual language issues and slack European postal services, but then again you don't have every Tom, Dick and Harry within the States to bid against. I add a link which indicates this phenomenon.

http://members.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewUserPage&userid=hexelon

BTW: I just change the ES to COM in address bar
http://members.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewUserPage&userid=hexelon


----------



## Silky01

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Got this pipe a few weeks ago off ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180199138856

Loving it! First peterson, and I've grown into liking the tip of the stem.

Got these 2 coming:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160197511960&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=006
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150205027867&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=005


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



uncballzer said:


> Got this pipe a few weeks ago off ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180199138856
> 
> Loving it! First peterson, and I've grown into liking the tip of the stem.
> 
> Got these 2 coming:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160197511960&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=006
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150205027867&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=005


Great pipes and great prices. You did well.


----------



## Silky01

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



DubintheDam said:


> Great pipes and great prices. You did well.


Thanks! I was hoping I didn't screw up on them. I love the way the peterson smokes. I may have to look into getting more of them, but don't have too much cash laying round right now to go head-over-heels for some that I would like to get.


----------



## Wolfgang8810

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

won this meerschaum pipe on ebay today. Cost me 51 bucks b ut i like the shape. Do you think its a good deal for the price?


----------



## Silky01

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Wolfgang8810 said:


> won this meerschaum pipe on ebay today. Cost me 51 bucks b ut i like the shape. Do you think its a good deal for the price?


I saw that one yesterday! Nice pipe! I don't know about the price of meerschaum, but if you really like it, then it's the right price. I just paid that much for a program to stream live TV to my computer just to get the Carolina basketball games and when I tried it out, all I could get was central time zone (%[email protected]%[email protected]^^&$!/ad lib). So if you like it, it's worth it.


----------



## Wolfgang8810

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

sorry about the tv thing :-\ i hate it when that happens. I like the shape but now i have to go and get a couple cob pipes and smoke around a bit to see what i like before i devirginise this pretty pipe.:drp


----------



## tzaddi

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Wolfgang8810 said:


> Won this meerschaum pipe on ebay today. Cost me 51 bucks but I like the shape. Do you think its a good deal for the price?


Not sure about the price but your photo skills are good, meerschaum is a tough one to get right with all of that creamy white. :tu


----------



## Silky01

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Wolfgang8810 said:


> sorry about the tv thing :-\ i hate it when that happens. I like the shape but now i have to go and get a couple cob pipes and smoke around a bit to see what i like before i devirginise this pretty pipe.:drp


That is true. Just getting into smoking then? A pipe like that tells me English blends would be great in it


----------



## Wolfgang8810

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

yea Ive been smoking a medico briar pipe with aromatics (black cavandish, Tropical blend, etc) i been into it about a month now and im likeing it so far. Honestly i like it more than cigars.... well i guess it depends lol. I paid 40 for my briar pipe i think i got taken alittle bit but im learning.


----------



## Wolfgang8810

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



tzaddi said:


> Not sure about the price but your photo skills are good, meerschaum is a tough one to get right with all of that creamy white. :tu


 thats what a nikon D40x with a 18-55 lens gets ya lol


----------



## Silky01

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Wolfgang8810 said:


> yea Ive been smoking a medico briar pipe with aromatics (black cavandish, Tropical blend, etc) i been into it about a month now and im likeing it so far. Honestly i like it more than cigars.... well i guess it depends lol. I paid 40 for my briar pipe i think i got taken alittle bit but im learning.


Oh definitely; I've got a couple briar's that I'd like to get rid of, but I don't have enough yet for the amount I smoke, so I keep them in rotation right now at least. Couple of Dr Grabow's; I can see the difference not only in the way they smoke, but the construction, etc. Like Savinelli thus far p


----------



## Wolfgang8810

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

i dont smoke my pipe but maybe 3 times a week so im good for now witht he collection  ill be building it up as i go. Im young and i will let them come to me instead of searching for themthat way they are more interesting.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

a member on another board posted he had some stuff up for sale....

they include a 16 pipe leather carrying case. a larry roush, a couple radice's, a couple chubbies, and a white stemmed bonfiglioli (i will own one sometime).
http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZbriarcollector

EDIT!!!
HOLY FLUCK!!!


his auctions about shipping costs said:


> I ship pipes by USPS Priority Mail at least twice each week and shipping is *$12.00* for US buyers.


uh... was there a rate increase for USPS priority mail since last week??


----------



## jgros001

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

That pipe bag is awesome....doubt if it will stay in my range though (or that my range is above the reserve). At least toss in some insurance for $12?????

***************

My new get for $30....GBD Canadian/Lumberman


----------



## mparker

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



IHT said:


> a member on another board posted he had some stuff up for sale....
> 
> they include a 16 pipe leather carrying case. a larry roush, a couple radice's, a couple chubbies, and a white stemmed bonfiglioli (i will own one sometime).
> http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZbriarcollector
> 
> EDIT!!!
> HOLY FLUCK!!!
> 
> uh... was there a rate increase for USPS priority mail since last week??


I just can not see why I would need to carry 16 pipes with me, unless my wife throws me out of the house for buying 16 new pipes.


----------



## mparker

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



jgros001 said:


> That pipe bag is awesome....doubt if it will stay in my range though (or that my range is above the reserve). At least toss in some insurance for $12?????
> 
> ***************
> 
> My new get for $30....GBD Canadian/Lumberman


Great looking GBD. I hope it brings you much enjoyment. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## [OT] Loki

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



IHT said:


> a member on another board posted he had some stuff up for sale....
> 
> they include a 16 pipe leather carrying case. a larry roush, a couple radice's, a couple chubbies, and a white stemmed bonfiglioli (i will own one sometime).
> http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZbriarcollector
> 
> EDIT!!!
> HOLY FLUCK!!!
> 
> uh... was there a rate increase for USPS priority mail since last week??


where does one find a bag like this and not spend quite that much coin on one?


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



mparker said:


> I just can not see why I would need to carry 16 pipes with me, unless my wife throws me out of the house for buying 16 new pipes.


:r
you haven't herfed with me yet. that would be ideal for me, but i can't spend that much.


----------



## PCG

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Hey guys I'm new here, what do you guys think price wise how high would you go. Is it safe to assume that the color at the end of the bowl is a design feature?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-WONDERFUL-PIPE-PIPES-PARONELLI-SMOKED-MADE-IN-ITALY_W0QQitemZ170186904287QQihZ007QQcategoryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Silky01

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



PCG said:


> Hey guys I'm new here, what do you guys think price wise how high would you go. Is it safe to assume that the color at the end of the bowl is a design feature?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-WONDERFUL-P...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Welcome; yeah, it says new in the link, so it's a design feature. Nice looking pipe; I'm not yet sure about the pipe's worth, haven't gotten that far into it myself; but I would say the price is what you think it's worth and how much you really want it.


----------



## jgros001

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



PCG said:


> Hey guys I'm new here, what do you guys think price wise how high would you go. Is it safe to assume that the color at the end of the bowl is a design feature?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-WONDERFUL-PIPE-PIPES-PARONELLI-SMOKED-MADE-IN-ITALY_W0QQitemZ170186904287QQihZ007QQcategoryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


http://www.cupojoes.com/cgi-bin/dept?dpt=W&srch=DW&tier2=267

here are the retail prices of that pipe at cup o joes


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

If I had the money right now I'd buy this Paronelli that you posted a few months ago. I know there were issues with the level at which the airway entered the chamber but I think a little Durham's water putty would fix that. This is just an awesome looking pipe for the price.

http://cgi.ebay.com/PARONELLI-PIPE-...yZ156519QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

And I kinda like this ugly bugger too

http://cgi.ebay.com/PIPA-RADICA-DRI...ihZ007QQcategoryZ4119QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

I emailed this guy with a request for more photos and within hours he had replied requesting an email addy.


----------



## cigar_040

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

This one is a little out of my $$ range...........but free shipping !!

http://cgi.ebay.com/BO-NORDH-NAUTIL...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## PCG

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



cigar_040 said:


> This one is a little out of my $$ range...........but free shipping !!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BO-NORDH-NAUTIL...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I saw that one online god isn't it something!


----------



## Thillium

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I dare say if I ever spent that insurmountable amount of money on a pipe I don't think I could smoke out of it.


----------



## PCG

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Thillium said:


> I dare say if I ever spent that insurmountable amount of money on a pipe I don't think I could smoke out of it.


same here. pretty to look at though but not that pretty.


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Mad Hatter said:


> If I had the money right now I'd buy this Paronelli that you posted a few months ago. I know there were issues with the level at which the airway entered the chamber but I think a little Durham's water putty would fix that. This is just an awesome looking pipe for the price.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PARONELLI-PIPE-...yZ156519QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> And I kinda like this ugly bugger too
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PIPA-RADICA-DRI...ihZ007QQcategoryZ4119QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I emailed this guy with a request for more photos and within hours he had replied requesting an email addy.


MadH. you and me mad together ....nice to hear he's a good ebay communicator, she is ugly as hell but with a weird attraction at the same time.


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



PCG said:


> I saw that one online god isn't it something!


shipping is only $50....bargain! Oh yeah, like I have $10,000 on my paypay account ALL the time.


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Thillium said:


> I dare say if I ever spent that insurmountable amount of money on a pipe I don't think I could smoke out of it.





PCG said:


> same here. pretty to look at though but not that pretty.


That's exactly what the last owner thought :tu


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



DubintheDam said:


> MadH. you and me mad together ....nice to hear he's a good ebay communicator, she is ugly as hell but with a weird attraction at the same time.


He sent me a couple more photos on request of the chamber of the ugly pipe. When asked about filter pipes he said that he would be happy to make another stem for any pipe, where possible, so it would accept a 9mm filter. Now that's good business! Since I've been wanting some more of those and they're in short supply here in the states, I'm planning to make a purchase from him in the future. Hopefully I'll remember that when I have a little more money.


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I got this work horse on it's way. I found a new one at my local B&M for a steal. Had to pay for this one but they are great smokers. guess I'll need to do some research on how to clean one up. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=190190244671&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI


----------



## PCG

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*










This is my not so impressive falcon, got it off ebay for 10$ shipped and i must say it's quiet a lovely smoke, after i cleaned it out. after i learned to dedicate it to one tobacco it's been my favorite and smoothest smoke.:tu


----------



## PCG

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*










just won this one, for .99 and 11 dollars shipping from the netherlands. I'm excited to see what it smokes like.:tpd:


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

ah, to really have "IHT type money"... 

copes escudo

bonfiglioli w/ white stem

McC Brittish Woods (1997 - i think this is what our CS forum blend is based off of)

i only post this one because some of you are after it...
JUDDS and their uber bullsh*t shipping charges that i will never take part in again - McCranies red ribbon '83.


----------



## Cheeto

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

This pipe rack caught my eye, with a little work I bet it'll be a real beaut. I'd bid myself but I think I should at least get 12 pipes before I get a 12 pipe rack haha. I don't know about shipping though....
http://cgi.ebay.com/Old-Wooden-Toba...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Silky01

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Cheeto said:


> This pipe rack caught my eye, with a little work I bet it'll be a real beaut. I'd bid myself but I think I should at least get 12 pipes before I get a 12 pipe rack haha. I don't know about shipping though....
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Old-Wooden-Toba...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


That is pretty nice; agree w/shipping.


----------



## Thillium

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



IHT said:


> ah, to really have "IHT type money"...
> 
> copes escudo
> 
> bonfiglioli w/ white stem
> 
> McC Brittish Woods (1997 - i think this is what our CS forum blend is based off of)
> 
> i only post this one because some of you are after it...
> JUDDS and their uber bullsh*t shipping charges that i will never take part in again - McCranies red ribbon '83.


The first one I don't think I could see myself spending that much on it . The pipe i like, and the third I could do as well.


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



IHT said:


> ah, to really have "IHT type money"...
> 
> copes escudo
> 
> bonfiglioli w/ white stem
> 
> McC Brittish Woods (1997 - i think this is what our CS forum blend is based off of)
> 
> i only post this one because some of you are after it...
> JUDDS and their uber bullsh*t shipping charges that i will never take part in again - McCranies red ribbon '83.


I love me some Cope's escudo, but my money is too tight right now 

I think our forum blend is a variation of Scottish Woods.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



carbonbased_al said:


> I think our forum blend is a variation of Scottish Woods.


yup, now i remember, you are correct sir.


----------



## OilMan

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

There is a forum blend?!?!?!?!


----------



## cigar_040

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



OilMan said:


> There is a forum blend?!?!?!?!


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1406038&postcount=1138

:tu

IHT edit: we even had contests to do the tin artwork. if you search for "label" in the title by IHT, you may find a few topics about this.


----------



## jgros001

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

an old blend from the local tobaccionist....they sell very few of their blends in tins: http://cgi.ebay.com/FADERS-DRUID-HI...QihZ006QQcategoryZ596QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

more '83 Red Ribbon: http://cgi.ebay.com/MCCRANIES-FAMOU...QihZ006QQcategoryZ596QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

sweet Nording Hunter: http://cgi.ebay.com/NORDING-HUNTER-...QihZ006QQcategoryZ596QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

nice cabinet: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=330207163324&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

cavicchi rusticated volcano 1c

cannoy wax drip

ferndown bent bulldog cumberland stem

for those with IHT type money:
a list of Savinellis 
" " Stanwell
" " Sasieni
" " Nording
" " Big Ben
" " Bjarne
" " Brebbia

pipe cleaning retort

my buddy owns one of these, i read there were 4 of them made (he could've been :BS me though).


----------



## jgros001

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



jgros001 said:


> an old blend from the local tobaccionist....they sell very few of their blends in tins: http://cgi.ebay.com/FADERS-DRUID-HI...QihZ006QQcategoryZ596QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


Ok, so I went to Fader's today to see what was up with the tinned blends they sell labeled "Fader's" and was told that these are not house blended tobaccos like they sell in bulk but are a blend made for them by McClelland. The guy working there could not tell me whether the tinned blends by McClellands were special (proprietary, I guess) blends or just relabeled McClelland tins. Just thought I should clarify - also am in contact with pipestud but he really did not know anything about the tin - but is looking into it. All this is probably only information that I give a rat's butt about - but thought I'd pass it along in case anyone was bidding.


----------



## Wolfgang8810

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

What does everyone think of pipes with steel bowls?

Like this one. http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Sanda-Minil...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Silky01

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Since that thread about the p-lip the other day, I went back and found another Irish whiskey peterson (not sure if exactly like the first I bought). Just about missed it though, remembered to bid with just a couple minutes left.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190192889108&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=009


----------



## JacksonCognac

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Wolfgang8810 said:


> What does everyone think of pipes with steel bowls?
> 
> Like this one. http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Sanda-Minil...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I think they are crap. It's one thing to buy a metal pipe w/ a briar or meer bowl, but steer clear of those metal bowled bowls. Just my :2


----------



## Silky01

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Just got my two Savinelli's in. Oh they beautiful; didn't know which one to start on


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Wolfgang8810 said:


> What does everyone think of pipes with steel bowls?
> 
> Like this one. http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Sanda-Minil...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Dude, I don't think that pipe is for smoking tobacco. Its only 3 5/8" long, but even if it was 3 feet long a steel bowl is still a bad idea.


----------



## Darth Smoker

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Wonder if he is the pipestud of fame at 
http://www.tobaccoreviews.com/reviewer_detail.cfm?UID=370


----------



## jgros001

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Looking for some reading material??

http://cgi.ebay.com/PIPE-AND-POUCH-...01474306QQihZ004QQcategoryZ4119QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/DUNHILL-GENTLE-...01474080QQihZ004QQcategoryZ4119QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/TOBACCO-DICTION...01474583QQihZ004QQcategoryZ4119QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/PIPE-AND-POUCH-...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/DUNHILL-CHRISTM...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Darth Smoker said:


> Wonder if he is the pipestud of fame at
> http://www.tobaccoreviews.com/reviewer_detail.cfm?UID=370


same one.


----------



## cigar_040

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Anybody have any experience with either of these pipes ?

Dunhill:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300195767663&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020

Saseini:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140202542851&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



cigar_040 said:


> Saseini:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140202542851&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004


not those EXACT pipes, no.
my three sasieni's smoked excellent. that one looks like it's drilled perfectly and is in great shape, where the dunhill looks all beat up and will probably cost you 3x as much $$ (if not more).


----------



## Thillium

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I do have a question, I seek the biggest behemoth of a bowled pipe out there...any suggestions that can help me on my quest?


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Thillium said:


> I do have a question, I seek the biggest behemoth of a bowled pipe out there...any suggestions that can help me on my quest?


try searching for "magnum" on ebay's pipe pages.
ascorti

tinsky

purdy

moretti (they're known for their magnums)

another moretti for only 1,800.

if you need a tutorial on using the "search" feature here, based on your previous reply here, and in another topic, just ask.

also, the words "giant" and "huge" are helpful on ebay. giant is another common term for large pipes.
check this sweet one out. http://cgi.ebay.com/IL-CEPPO-GIANT-...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Thillium

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



IHT said:


> try searching for "magnum" on ebay's pipe pages.
> ascorti
> 
> tinsky
> 
> purdy
> 
> moretti (they're known for their magnums)
> 
> another moretti for only 1,800.
> 
> if you need a tutorial on using the "search" feature here, based on your previous reply here, and in another topic, just ask.


IHT I've put in 5+ word counts in the search bar and it still says I have put in too little. How many words does it need!? Anything below the 100 dollar price rang but thank you IHT   ANd another thing, what is ebays pipes page called?


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

you gotta pay for the big block of wood, bro.
and i updated my previous post.


----------



## Thillium

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



IHT said:


> you gotta pay for the big block of wood, bro.
> and i updated my previous post.


1800 is a bit out there


----------



## jgros001

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Thillium said:


> I do have a question, I seek the biggest behemoth of a bowled pipe out there...any suggestions that can help me on my quest?


Ardor, recently picked one up and it is real big but their Giant sized are freakin huge

(http://www.smokershaven.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=4848 and http://www.thepiperack.com/moreinfo.cfm?Product_ID=12186)










Check out JM Boswell too


----------



## Thillium

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Holy crap that thing looks like a tank! :tu thanks


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Thillium said:


> Holy crap that thing looks like a tank! :tu thanks


Yeah, notice how he's leaning to the opposite side to counterbalance the weight of that big assed ol' honkin' pipe?


----------



## Thillium

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Mad Hatter said:


> Yeah, notice how he's leaning to the opposite side to counterbalance the weight of that big assed ol' honkin' pipe?


hahaha! I don't know why but I like to go for over kill. My little Dr.Grabrow is just not cutting it. So I plan on trying to find a decently larger pipe .

I remember short little story, when I turned 18 me and a friend of mine went out and bought each Davidoff Aniversario Number 1 Cigars. It took us so long for us to finish them off. I think it was an hour and a half of smoking it and I got only down to a quarter left and he had to finish at about 1/3rd. Plus we were as high as kites from all the nicotine.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Thillium said:


> 1800 is a bit out there


bah, just two house payment... cardboard boxes work great for a while.


----------



## Thillium

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



IHT said:


> bah, just two house payment... cardboard boxes work great for a while.


Or even tin trash barrels!


----------



## Subotaj

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I found very nice ashtray, hand made from olive wood for nice price.

Take a look


----------



## Cheeto

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Wow nice find Subotaj!


----------



## PCG

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

i'm looking at this one... what do you guys think I don't own a straight yet.

http://cgi.ebay.com/BEAUTIFUL-STANWELL-STERLING-SILVER-MOUNT-BENT-BULLDOG_W0QQitemZ140204444004QQihZ004QQcategoryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



PCG said:


> i'm looking at this one... what do you guys think I don't own a straight yet.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BEAUTIFUL-STANWELL-STERLING-SILVER-MOUNT-BENT-BULLDOG_W0QQitemZ140204444004QQihZ004QQcategoryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


that's very nice. hope it stays cheap for you.


----------



## jgros001

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I think ebayers toss around the term "rare" way too often......but in this case it might be warranted: http://cgi.ebay.com/GORGEOUS-ANNE-J...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



jgros001 said:


> I think ebayers toss around the term "rare" way too often......but in this case it might be warranted: http://cgi.ebay.com/GORGEOUS-ANNE-J...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


I see no photo of the inner bowl. Am I the only person who thinks warning bells everytime so many photos don't include a shot of the chamber?


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Mad Hatter said:


> Am I the only person who thinks warning bells everytime so many photos don't include a shot of the chamber?


no.


----------



## jgros001

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

needed another rack:


----------



## jgros001

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

someone better jump on this gem: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

damn it to hell on horseback!!
"JUDDS" (aka: the hellspawn of shipping overchargers) just happens to have not 1, but TWO (2) Bonfiglioli white stemmed pipes, and one of them also happens to be a poker.

:c


----------



## icculus1946

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



IHT said:


> damn it to hell on horseback!!
> "JUDDS" (aka: the hellspawn of shipping overchargers) just happens to have not 1, but TWO (2) Bonfiglioli white stemmed pipes, and one of them also happens to be a poker.
> 
> :c


Looks like shipping for those pipes is $7.50- this is hellspawn?!?


----------



## cigar_040

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



jgros001 said:


> someone better jump on this gem: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting


Only in Alabama...........


----------



## SUOrangeGuy

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



icculus1946 said:


> Looks like shipping for those pipes is $7.50- this is hellspawn?!?


When you get the pipe you see that they actually pay 2.50. People don't like that mark up.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



icculus1946 said:


> Looks like shipping for those pipes is $7.50- this is hellspawn?!?


well, when you win something from them, fill us in on how much you paid for shipping and how much THEY actually paid.
i've won two things from them, both were tins of tobacco... tiny little tins.

$8?? they paid $2.10/each and charged me $8!! 
hell, i'd be happy if they charged me $6 and sent it priority mail for $4.95, but don't rip me off of $6.

so, note that i stated:


IHT said:


> "JUDDS" (aka: the hellspawn of shipping overchargers)


they overcharge for what they actually pay for shipping, which is not something most ppl are too keen on around here (or anywhere that i'd imagine).


----------



## cigar_040

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Just ran across this one........6 more days :hn

http://cgi.ebay.com/VERY-MINT-Stanw...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Silky01

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



IHT said:


> well, when you win something from them, fill us in on how much you paid for shipping and how much THEY actually paid.
> i've won two things from them, both were tins of tobacco... tiny little tins.
> 
> $8?? they paid $2.10/each and charged me $8!!
> hell, i'd be happy if they charged me $6 and sent it priority mail for $4.95, but don't rip me off of $6.
> 
> so, note that i stated:
> 
> they overcharge for what they actually pay for shipping, which is not something most ppl are too keen on around here (or anywhere that i'd imagine).


I know what you mean; I always forget to look at what they actually pay, but I've got a couple peterson's from Judd's and $7.50 is way too much. It concerned me that they didn't send it priority, but they at least packaged it well.


----------



## bilder

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Just won these on Ebay over the weekend:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220198009633&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=012

Can't wait to get them and see how well they clean up. From what I have been able to find they are from the 1940's or thereabouts.


----------



## cigar_040

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Big lot.........72 pipes !!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Premium-DELUXE-...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



cigar_040 said:


> Big lot.........72 pipes !!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Premium-DELUXE-...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


pssst, that's from our own member, Subotaj. :tu


----------



## Subotaj

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

What a nice piece of Dunhill history.

but probably it will go more than 1,500$
even 2,000$-2,500K+

p


----------



## cigar_040

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



IHT said:


> pssst, that's from our own member, Subotaj. :tu


After I posted this.....I recognized the name.

Just :gnme !!


----------



## JacksonCognac

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



IHT said:


> well, when you win something from them, fill us in on how much you paid for shipping and how much THEY actually paid.
> i've won two things from them, both were tins of tobacco... tiny little tins.
> 
> $8?? they paid $2.10/each and charged me $8!!
> hell, i'd be happy if they charged me $6 and sent it priority mail for $4.95, but don't rip me off of $6.
> 
> so, note that i stated:
> 
> they overcharge for what they actually pay for shipping, which is not something most ppl are too keen on around here (or anywhere that i'd imagine).


How are they shipping tins so cheaply? I tried using first class to ship a 100 gram tin and with delivery confirmation it was at 4.80 . I think priority would have been over $5


----------



## JacksonCognac

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



bilder said:


> Just won these on Ebay over the weekend:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220198009633&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=012
> 
> Can't wait to get them and see how well they clean up. From what I have been able to find they are from the 1940's or thereabouts.


That looks like a great deal. Let us know how they clean up.


----------



## Spongy

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

For you Bulldog fans, here is a Don Carlos bulldog.
http://cgi.ebay.com/DON-CARLOS-ONE-...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



JacksonCognac said:


> How are they shipping tins so cheaply? I tried using first class to ship a 100 gram tin and with delivery confirmation it was at 4.80 . I think priority would have been over $5


they don't do DC #'s either. also, it was a cardboard box that they tore up and fit around the tin (in the shape of a box), so it was rather small with minimal packing material.


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Spongy said:


> For you Bulldog fans, here is a Don Carlos bulldog.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DON-CARLOS-ONE-...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


That is a nice bulldog. :tu


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

lost out on BOTH of those bonfiglioli's with white stems.


----------



## frankluke

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

i won this today, good deal?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...=m37&satitle=320216699629%09&category0=&fvi=1


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



frankluke said:


> i won this today, good deal?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...=m37&satitle=320216699629%09&category0=&fvi=1


looks like a deal, but you may need to apply some elbow grease to it and clean it up.


----------



## frankluke

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



IHT said:


> looks like a deal, but you may need to apply some elbow grease to it and clean it up.


i know, i kinda looked for a beat up pipe, restoring it will be fun for me.


----------



## Subotaj

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Nice lot of 3 churchwarden pipes.

enjoy.


----------



## cigar_040

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Came home to find a box in the mail.........

"Duke of Maro" / Meer Lined

p


----------



## cigar_040

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Nice lookin' GBD.......

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200201071119&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=010


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

for those of you who groove on *McCranies Red Ribbon crop of '83*, here's an auction that had 6 available at a set price of $39.95 (+ nearly $9 shipping).
he only has 4 left.

tins were stamped/sealed in '99.


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



IHT said:


> for those of you who groove on *McCranies Red Ribbon crop of '83*, here's an auction that had 6 available at a set price of $39.95 (+ nearly $9 shipping).
> he only has 4 left.
> 
> tins were stamped/sealed in '99.


Too $$$....especially for the '99 tinning. JMHO of course.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

i agree, since i won't even pay that much for my favorite tobacco. :tu
but some may pony up for that price.


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



IHT said:


> for those of you who groove on *McCranies Red Ribbon crop of '83*, here's an auction that had 6 available at a set price of $39.95 (+ nearly $9 shipping).
> he only has 4 left.
> 
> tins were stamped/sealed in '99.


I only buy vintage tins on ebay from pipestud cause theys taste better from him


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



mr.c said:


> I only buy vintage tins on ebay from pipestud cause theys taste better from him


and at triple what you normally could get them at, they BETTER taste better. :r

he had that 5 pack of older (small tin) ACP Escudo go for $220+. i bought 6 tins (of the same stuff) over the next week for $90 with shipping.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

corona old boy - used, gold w/ smooth briar, 7hrs left, $51.

Hardcastle - canadian, looks like a great estate starter pipe, estate, 8 hrs left. have it professionally cleaned (maybe by Mr.C), and i bet it'll smoke real nice.

savinelli - estate, decent sized/shape pipe. could be a steal around $30-35. 8 hrs left.


----------



## maboman

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

http://cgi.ebay.com/McCLELLAND-DOMI...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Anyone like this blend? the price sure looks good at the moment

Mabomanp


----------



## tzaddi

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



maboman said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/McCLELLAND-DOMI...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Anyone like this blend? the price sure looks good at the moment
> 
> Mabomanp


I am a fan of this blend, McClelland Dominican Glory Maduro. Complex, smokey, sweet. It needs a bit of rubbing. I think there are a few others around here that enjoy it was well. You're right if the price stays low it will be good buy. It retails for about $15 and sales for around $9. At it's current bid price of 99¢ and the $5 shipping it would be a great addition to ones library considering it has a bit of age in the tin. :tu


----------



## BigFrankMD

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Looks like a good find, on my list of "to smoke"


----------



## Don Fernando

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I decided not to bid anymore on it ... soooo .. 4(ish) hours left, sitting at $61

Rinaldo Titania Bent Bulldog<---linkage


----------



## frankluke

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



monsoon said:


> I decided not to bid anymore on it ... soooo .. 4(ish) hours left, sitting at $61
> 
> Rinaldo Titania Bent Bulldog<---linkage


wow, it's weird that you posted this, i ended up winning this pipe, for more then double what you stopped at..  i hope i didn't over pay too much for this one, i had me eye on it since yesterday and i had to have it, got into a pretty good bidding war in the last few hours.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



frankluke said:


> i hope i didn't over pay too much for this one, i had me eye on it since yesterday and i had to have it, *got into a pretty good bidding war in the last few hours*.


i never bid until the last 5 seconds. keeps from having "bidding wars" and you can generally get things a little cheaper if nobody else knows you're going to bid on it as well.

i've got my eye on something tonight as well, haven't bid on it, it's got nearly 2 hrs left.


----------



## mr.c

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



IHT said:


> i never bid until the last 5 seconds. keeps from having "bidding wars" and you can generally get things a little cheaper if nobody else knows you're going to bid on it as well.
> 
> i've got my eye on something tonight as well, haven't bid on it, it's got nearly 2 hrs left.


Also helps not to have your wife bid against you too.

I snipe everything.


----------



## frankluke

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



IHT said:


> i never bid until the last 5 seconds. keeps from having "bidding wars" and you can generally get things a little cheaper if nobody else knows you're going to bid on it as well.
> 
> i've got my eye on something tonight as well, haven't bid on it, it's got nearly 2 hrs left.


good advice.. i suck at ebay. :r


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

What Greg says, except I wait until 3 seconds. Bidding early shows your hand. Just place one bid.....your max at the last second. This also helps keep the price down. You would be surprised how much money you can save by doing it this way.


----------



## perogee

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

The one caveat that I would add to this is if you are on dial up .

I got screwed on a corona lighter earlier because of too much lag, missed it by a few seconds. It went for $21


----------



## IHT

Bruce said:


> What Greg says, except I wait until 3 seconds. Bidding early shows your hand. Just place one bid.....your max at the last second. This also helps keep the price down. You would be surprised how much money you can save by doing it this way.


yep, and i just lost out on a nice new Neerup just now by 59 cents. my high bid just wasn't enough. i had him sniped, just didn't put in $34, i put in 33.40. :r
http://cgi.ebay.com/Neerup-Pipe-New...yZ156519QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



mr.c said:


> Also helps not to have your wife bid against you too.


yep, that cost me some coin... i still don't know why she did that.


----------



## jgros001

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

A few nice ones up for auction right now:

Caminetto: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=170197823915&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI

Dunhill Poker: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=180220779510&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI

Sweet Peterson's: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=150220959000&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI

Fritz Becker: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=260216103989&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI

Becker and Musico: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=180219698159&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI

Ferndown: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=330215634001&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI

.....wish I had some bucks right now


----------



## skatalite

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Well, this is more of a "giving props to" a seller than getting a "steal" on anything.

I bought this four-pipe pouch: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250216353029&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=015

The seller was quick to answer questions, left me feedback after I paid for it and it arrived quickly in great condition.

As for the case: A damn fine case. I had a three-seater, but this one is amazing. Good quality for a great price. Lots of pockets and great protection for the pipes themselves. The holsters have an elastic band in them that holds the stems firmly in place. In it I carry four pipes, two tobacco pouches, two lighters, pipe cleaners and my tamper tool. Lots of space to spare, too!

This next purchase I got at, what I feel is, a decent price: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270215618810&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=017

I originally was going to place an order with an online maker, but he never got back to me  I then stumbled upon this and won it for a good price. Past sells have gotten as high as $60ish.


----------



## Subotaj

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

This seller always list very nice Italian pipes..
Good luck.
p

http://stores.ebay.com/Italian-pipes_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfclZ3QQfsubZ0QQftidZ2QQtZkm


----------



## Davetopay

*Would you try smoking it?!?!?!?*

Who knows what condition this baccy is in, but it is enough of an oddity that if I bought it I might just try it!

http://cgi.ebay.com/EDWARD-G-ROBINS...ryZ38053QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BigKev77

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=360028944817&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=360028946232&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=360028966945&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI

Any thoughts on these pipes. I thought for the price it should be ok. Not a great pic so still a gamble.


----------



## JacksonCognac

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

In response to high shipping costs - I would always factor those costs into the final price.

IE if the guy charges $10 for shipping and you know it only costs $5 to ship the pipe, just keep that in mind when you come up with your maximum bid.

Ebay doesn't factor shipping into the final value fee (which is 8%). I can see why they would want to over estimate shipping - in order to reduce the final value fee. I'd be down to sell a pipe for a penny with $50 shipping vs. selling for 45 with $5 shipping but it's tough to communicate what I'm trying to do to the buyer and ebay might catch on.


----------



## maboman

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...em=380001845905&_trksid=p3984.cTODAY.m238.lVI

second ebay win ever....$16 bucks including shipping... I'm happy. I hope it smokes well! p


----------



## maboman

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Last ebay purchase for awhile but I wanted a freehand pretty bad.... $51 including shipping


----------



## Don Fernando

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Bling, anyone ??

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160218248061&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:PIC&ih=006


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

NOT AN EBAY AUCTION!! <-- link

but a member on another board posted that he has a lot of pipes for sale, most are around 30-40 bucks, nice little estate stanwells, a couple nordings, BBB Xmas pipes....

would be good for newbies looking for a cheap first (or first three) pipe to get started with.


----------



## Bruce

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

my dream pipe:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320230218496&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011

Sigh.........


----------



## paperairplane

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Bruce said:


> my dream pipe:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320230218496&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011
> 
> Sigh.........


Too bad you don't have IHT-money.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



paperairplane said:


> Too bad you don't have IHT-money.


:r
y'know, that's some funny chit. i always smile when i see that, makes me wish i had it as well. 
if i'd have won that large powerball, i'd have bought it for bruce. sorry bruce, there's only so much i can do.


----------



## jgros001

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Bruce said:


> my dream pipe:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320230218496&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011
> 
> Sigh.........


just awesome


----------



## ultramag

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Bruce said:


> my dream pipe:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320230218496&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011
> 
> Sigh.........


I say go for it Bruce, you only get to go around once.  It's a beautiful pipe.


----------



## Thillium

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

AHHA!

I have finally found my pipe!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Unique-collecto...ryZ69770QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

EVEN BETTER!
http://cgi.ebay.com/WITCHS-CASTLE-3...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BigKev77

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Thillium said:


> AHHA!
> 
> I have finally found my pipe!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Unique-collecto...ryZ69770QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> EVEN BETTER!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/WITCHS-CASTLE-3...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


NICE!! you should buy two each.


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Thillium said:


> AHHA!
> 
> I have finally found my pipe!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Unique-collecto...ryZ69770QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> EVEN BETTER!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/WITCHS-CASTLE-3...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Oh, good God!!!


----------



## aliefj96

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Thillium said:


> AHHA!
> 
> I have finally found my pipe!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Unique-collecto...ryZ69770QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


My girl showed me this one a while back. I think that's why she's buying me meers now.


----------



## aliefj96

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

that's the first I've seen of the witches castle. HUGE!


----------



## Thillium

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I wonder how they smoke :tu


----------



## Darth Smoker

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Are these good smokers?
I think the price was right $75
Ascorti Business

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180225594123#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Darth Smoker said:


> Are these good smokers?
> I think the price was right $75
> Ascorti Business
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180225594123#ebayphotohosting


I have owned an Ascorti Business and they are wonderful. Nice pipe. :tu


----------



## parris001

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I've won these two auctions. Can't wait to get the long pipe. I'll have to pack it and put in Lord of the Rings

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150226651599&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=005

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260223532826&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=016


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

They practically paid you to buy them at those prices...nice purchase!



parris001 said:


> I've won these two auctions. Can't wait to get the long pipe. I'll have to pack it and put in Lord of the Rings
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150226651599&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=005
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260223532826&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=016


----------



## parris001

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I am a cheapscape. No one else was interested in them so I struck.


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Peterson-Pipe-w...yZ156519QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## PipesandGOP

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



parris001 said:


> I've won these two auctions. Can't wait to get the long pipe. I'll have to pack it and put in Lord of the Rings
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150226651599&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=005
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260223532826&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=016


I love how on the first one they made sure to throw in that you don't get the quarter.. eh the simple things that amuse me
But I agree, awesome buy


----------



## parris001

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

My hat's off to PipesandGOP. I'm a Savage fan and an NC native. The long stem estate is a Chadwick and is a very nice looking pipe in person. I need to clean it well before putting it into service.


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230237478554&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:GB:1123

all you want to get started...an hr to go


----------



## Darth Smoker

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

My newest Dog
Peterson SHERLOCK HOLMES
link

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&_trksid=p3984.cWON.m313.lVI#ebayphotohosting


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

a few nice deals here, free shipping when you buy a pipe and pouch

http://stores.ebay.com/Robs-Lighters-And-Antiques_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ0QQftidZ2QQtZkm


----------



## malinois1

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Ruthenberg 1 hr left less than $200 http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIAN-RUTHENBER...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Heeschen less than 1 hr let under 200 at the moment
http://cgi.ebay.com/PETER-HEESCHEN-...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Just a couple of pieces to look good on the pipe shelf...I'll probable use the jar to keep 9mm filters in, and the pipe rack is needed to maintain the expanding pipe collection (does it ever stop!) in some tidy order.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

i just won a tin of tobacco from '92, then when i called to pay, they offered me more for the same price. too bad money is tighter than normal around here, so i only picked up one additional.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220221262753


----------



## jgros001

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



IHT said:


> i just won a tin of tobacco from '92, then when i called to pay, they offered me more for the same price. too bad money is tighter than normal around here, so i only picked up one additional.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220221262753


nice I was looking at that and almost bid but couldn't find any info on the blend


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

300grs of Three Nuns....this might go to the $200 mark

http://cgi.ebay.com/Three-Nuns-Toba...ryZ38053QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Sir Humpsalot

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



DubintheDam said:


> 300grs of Three Nuns....this might go to the $200 mark
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Three-Nuns-Toba...ryZ38053QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Heh. If it were me, I'd buy the three, split them and sell them individually. I bet you could make a nice buck...


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



jgros001 said:


> nice I was looking at that and almost bid but couldn't find any info on the blend


me either, took a shot in the dark.
also was offered that "flake" they had (and re-listed), so that's the other tin i got since i was outbid. they have MULTIPLE tins of this stuff.


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Thinking of bidding on this one, very special, I contacted seller, he had three of these boxes, this the last set...the prevoius one went for $44...which for 200g and a tobacco jar ain't bad....HIGHLY COLLECTABLE...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=200216234078&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI

http://www.pipesmokemag.com/0697/petersen.htm


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

here's another one, a top pete....from judds

http://cgi.ebay.com/Judds-NEW-Peter...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

another.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Judds-NEW-Peter...yZ596QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## jgros001

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



IHT said:


> me either, took a shot in the dark.
> also was offered that "flake" they had (and re-listed), so that's the other tin i got since i was outbid. they have MULTIPLE tins of this stuff.


I did some searching around and found one of those tins listed under PCCA on tobaccoreviews.


----------



## smokinmojo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



jgros001 said:


> I did some searching around and found one of those tins listed under PCCA on tobaccoreviews.


I did the same thing before looking at this thread. (i'm gonna un-hammersnipe it.) I also ran the Three Nuns up a bit the last couple days.(i'm out early) I decided i'd rather have some St.Bruno and Mick Mcquaid Plug from across the pond.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



jgros001 said:


> I did some searching around and found one of those tins listed under PCCA on tobaccoreviews.


so did i, but no actual review on it.
i'll email the guy at PCCA.


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



IHT said:


> so did i, but no actual review on it.
> i'll email the guy at PCCA.


got a vague response, basically a link telling me to read the "news page" over at PCCA...

_One thing Barry kept pushing on me was to work with McClelland and develop my own line of pipe tobaccos which I resisted at the time. I resisted because my pipe business was very good at the time and being a one man show there was only so much time in the day and new projects were not something I was looking for to increase my work load. Between Barry and Mike McNeil I finally gave in and decided to go with a very high grade "light aromatic" line called the USA series. These were quality base tobaccos that were slightly top noted, not truly cased sweet blends. I choose 100 gram tins because they offered the best price points and what turned out to be pretty ugly labels looking back now at the designs.

Sales for the USA series were mixed, they sold to good reviews by their buyers but only 100 or so tins a month and considering there is not much profit in selling a tin of tobacco, it was no big deal and not something I was that excited about in terms of sales, profit or expanding into the future. The USA Series of PCCA tobaccos were also designed not to be like the Personal Reserve series of "natural" blends by Levin Pipes so we would not compete on the same mixtures as we shared many of the same customers.

In the Fall of 1993 things changed due to President *Clintons* proposed massive federal tax increase on pipe tobacco. The proposed tax increase was *27,000 percent* if I remember correctly and it did not pass as proposed, *although it did pass as the start of taxing pipe tobacco, on a federal level, in conjunction with cigarettes*._


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I do like a larsen at a good price.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=180232617305&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Just picked up a new Neerup, my first pipe was by this great danish maker...I rate them very highly, he certainly stands aside the likes of Tom Spanu with regard to well made artistic pipes at real prices....I paid €75 for this little beauty, including shipping, online in eurozone I would be lucky to pick up a grade 3 Neerup for less than €170....didn't dub do well....she is awesome, to me the nicest Danish style pipe I have EVER seen, by far...and that's why I got the wallet out....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&_trksid=p3984.cWON.m313.lVI#ebayphotohosting

http://www.neerup-pipes.dk/


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Seems like I'm the only guy doin' ebays these days...Have a high bid on this 1904 Pete....it will be my first estate pipe and my first Meerschaum if I win......I think it's awesome...tell me I'm not mad?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=180236489249&_trksid=p3984.cBID.m312.lVI


----------



## BigFrankMD

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

is ebay worth the hassle? been looking to set up an account.


----------



## BigKev77

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Ebay is a big risk. I bought two savinelli's that after a little elbow grease were great. Then I bought a couple of low end estates from a guy who listed them as "If I wouldn't smoke em I wouldn't sell em" One had two splits in the bowl, one had a unrepairable split shank, and the other looked like it had been used a a hammer with chunks missing. So i quit on ebay.


----------



## perogee

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Ebay is always a risk, but the risk can be somewhat mitigated by some research, and by knowing what you are looking for. If they only have one picture and are not willing to supply more, move on. If they do not answer your questions, move on.
Basically, be picky. I have gotten some great estate pipes off of ebay, one I got for under $10 and it smokes great.
Just my :2.


----------



## mugwump

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



DubintheDam said:


> Seems like I'm the only guy doin' ebays these days...Have a high bid on this 1904 Pete....it will be my first estate pipe and my first Meerschaum if I win......I think it's awesome...tell me I'm not mad?


It didn't register at first that we're talking about a 100+ year old pipe here. I would consider it on that basis alone; plus it's a classic Meer with great style.


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*






New Neerup has arrived! See her in the 'flesh' on my YouTube.


----------



## BigFrankMD

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Nice grab there! Man quit making this ebay look like a good idea


----------



## Subotaj

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

If you saw my new Karl Erik extravagant and you liked it.. here is a chance to win another nice Erik's extravagant pipe.

http://cgi.ebay.com/PIPE-KARL-ERIK-...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## weetone

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Anybody who is interested in Brigham pipes, any of you Canadians who smoke them...I can't afford it 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/VINTAGE-TOBACCO-PIPE-COLLECTION-7-BRIGHAM-BRIAR-EXTRA_W0QQitemZ250248176300QQihZ015QQcategoryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Subotaj said:


> If you saw my new Karl Erik extravagant and you liked it.. here is a chance to win another nice Erik's extravagant pipe.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PIPE-KARL-ERIK-...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


mine is nearly identical to that one, only mine has a smooth rim with loads of birdseye.


----------



## kvm

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Subotaj said:


> If you saw my new Karl Erik extravagant and you liked it.. here is a chance to win another nice Erik's extravagant pipe.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PIPE-KARL-ERIK-...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


That's a great looking pipe.


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

6 hrs to go

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250247237474


----------



## Subotaj

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Rare castello

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380034180802

p


----------



## Gone Dave

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

pp HUGE!!!


----------



## labsix

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Wow thats like one of those crazy sized things Boswell is churning out..


----------



## Phil The Thrill

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

So I just made my first pipe purchase on ebay, it is a Peterson Standard System 312. I hope it is any good, I'll update when I receive it in the mail.


----------



## tzilt

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

What the heck??!?!?!?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-Fashion-S...ryZ69773QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem










The sellers description says:*Description:*
This *Classic Pipe* is a classic *vintage pipe*,and it is really has gentleman's style.and you can acquire spirit through cigarette smoking by this utensil.just like former Russian leader Stalin.always can get inspiration by cigarette pipe smoking.
This kinds of *Smoking Pipe* is made of fine material,and the technic is absolutely superior.If you don't choose it, ratherly you will be regret.
Artful model design,fine outlook,will make the holder be more gentle and elegant.
*Pipe *weight:63.5g.
Dimensions:110x85x40mm
Looks kinda...upside down?


----------



## mugwump

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

If you flip it up you can stare longingly into the embers while you smoke, flip it down and you can char your chin. It's for you to decide in smoking cigarette pipe of Stalin, da?


----------



## mcdevster

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

cigarette pipe smoking? stalin? that's hilarious


----------



## tzilt

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



mugwump said:


> If you flip it up you can stare longingly into the embers while you smoke, flip it down and you can char your chin. It's for you to decide in smoking cigarette pipe of Stalin, da?





mcdevster said:


> cigarette pipe smoking? stalin? that's hilarious


Finally! I can be more like my favorite despot!

Personally I think its for those times when you want to smoke while doing a handstand.

mcdevster....Minneapolis? We're neighbors.


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWNX:IT&item=150255895382#ebayphotohosting

My highest renowned high grade pipe purchase to date....don't worry I won't be buying many more like these.


----------



## TheRealBonger

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



DubintheDam said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWNX:IT&item=150255895382#ebayphotohosting
> 
> My highest renowned high grade pipe purchase to date....don't worry I won't be buying many more like these.


Beautiful pipe! Nice pick up. :tu I wish I had the benefit of exchange rate going for me. Last I was in Germany, about 8 or 9 years ago. The euro had just been introduced, but prices were still stated in both marks and euros. I was getting 2 mark/dollar. Too bad I was not a pipe smoker yet. My teacher kept telling us that things were not as cheap as they appear. I was like the hell with that, this sh*t is cheap.  Sorry for the rant, again nice pick up!


----------



## call-of-the-weird

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Great pipe there Dub! p

It's not a shape I have in my own collection...

Nice!


----------



## Subotaj

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Sven-Lar-Esta...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## labsix

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Subotaj said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/2-Sven-Lar-Esta...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Did you win this Sub? Quite a piece of work..


----------



## Subotaj

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



labsix said:


> Did you win this Sub? Quite a piece of work..


Not my cup of :hc


----------



## EvanS

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



DubintheDam said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWNX:IT&item=150255895382#ebayphotohosting
> 
> My highest renowned high grade pipe purchase to date....don't worry I won't be buying many more like these.


Beauty there Dub!!
So how does it smoke? Does it present some of the same problems typically associated with a classic horn shape?


----------



## Isombitch

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

My first eBay win!

Dunhill Standard Mix. Medium 50g Sealed Tin 8+ yrs old


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



EvanS said:


> Beauty there Dub!!
> So how does it smoke? Does it present some of the same problems typically associated with a classic horn shape?


Evan a late reply but the pipe has still yet to arrive, personally I only have one zulu shape and find its one of my best smokers...so this 'horn's, zulu's can be tricky' problem has never made sense to me! I'll let you know when she's been christened.


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-BIG-BEN...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Santana-by-Stan...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Asian-Lady-Face...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247


----------



## labsix

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Dub I dont even know what to say about that last one.. :cb


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-Old-Antique-P...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

A few clays...at a normal price....I have seen some guy on Ebay regularly selling these at *$185*.....like for a *$10* clay pipe!...beware...dub


----------



## TheRealBonger

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=380038750359
My newest purchasep


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230264049282


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Politic...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## robertw1249

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

hi dubinthedam how you doing today really nice cob you got i hope you get that other pipe its a really nice one i have not tryed to buy on ebay yet have you had pretty good luck on it


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

just so you know I don't bid on all the pipes I post here...just when I see a potential good un....a nice becker...

http://cgi.ebay.com/R-D-Field-Becke...yZ156519QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Don Fernando

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



DubintheDam said:


> just so you know I don't bid on all the pipes I post here...just when I see a potential good un....a nice becker...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/R-D-Field-Becke...yZ156519QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Like it ....................... a lot. :dr

Here's quite a selection.... some nice stuff there.

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZmaseharlemworld


----------



## Spongy

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

here's a really shady ebay trader with a huge reputation and loyal following to back all his shady and misleading auctions.

but beware, he'll block you from bidding on his auctions if you question his shady practices.


----------



## Spongy

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Spongy said:


> here's a really shady ebay trader with a huge reputation and loyal following to back all his shady and misleading auctions.
> 
> but beware, he'll block you from bidding on his auctions if you question his shady practices.


it seems the admin of that board found it fit to harbor said shady ebay trader by removing the discussion about his vague and misleading item descriptions.

here is the ebay auction in question.



the auction said:


> Two highly collectable and no longer produced G.L. Pease full and sealed two ounce tins of the famous HADDO'S DELIGHT!


sounds like Haddos Delight is no longer produced, right?
to make it a collectible, it has to be no longer produced, but it is still produced. the tin artwork is older, but nowhere in the auction does it state that fact.

the misleading item description is purposefully left in tact in hopes to drum up more $$ for the auction. the seller was notified 4+ days before the auction ended and stated in the now removed discussion that he chose fit NOT to change the wording even when he knew it was wrong.


----------



## KnightKrusher

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

And you can get 8oz tinp for about the same price.:tu


----------



## ryansallee

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Won this one here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=170235862719


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I'm finally getting the hang of estates on Ebay and this week I was bored so I won the following: 
Hardcastle

Mastercraft

Savinelli

Parker

a leather covered estate









And this from Tanganyika pipes in Tanzania. I think the seller wanted to pass it off as an 1887 colonial africa pipe, but c'mon, we all know Tanzania didn't become British until 1919. Guess the 87 must mean 1987............. at any rate I found it interesting esp. because it doesn't look to be made of briar. Got it for under $9 delivered

I had a lot of fun


----------



## jgros001

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

nice, I like that Savinelli Canadian....nothing more dangerous than boredom and ebay put together


----------



## TheRealBonger

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

























Newest ebay steal. Auction read baronet bruyere 509 ex, looked that up and its a savinelli. I got this barely smoked pipe for next to nothing, and it is huge. This think will not be a clencher.p


----------



## Phil The Thrill

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

That is so nice! I need to get a bulldog sometime soon, I just love the shape. My two wins that I forgot to post a while back are:

Wally Frank Huntleigh

No Brand "Prince"

Once I get them I'll post pictures in the photo thread. After, of course, I smoke them a few times...

Oh, and I thought this was an interesting auction:

Historic Pipe


----------



## TheRealBonger

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

wow, that last one you posted is quite unique. I will have to watch that and see what it ends up selling for. Quite strange


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



TheRealBonger said:


> Newest ebay steal. Auction read baronet bruyere 509 ex, looked that up and its a savinelli. I got this barely smoked pipe for next to nothing, and it is huge. This think will not be a clencher.p


You must like the bulldog style. I've been leaning toward bulldogs and billiards lately. That new one of yours looks huge. Congrats


----------



## rlaliberty

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

somewhat off topic....but i just saw on a pipe auction "comes from a smoke free home"

oh?


----------



## Papichulo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



rlaliberty said:


> somewhat off topic....but i just saw on a pipe auction "comes from a smoke free home"
> 
> oh?


now that is strange... tell us more.


----------



## GreatBonsai

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Was browsing for a good bent pipe, and found this one. Auction just ended, can't wait for it to come so I can smoke it!p


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Well I got bored again today and couldn't stay away from the PC nor Ebay (being stuck at home is driving me crazy) so here is what I got

Hardcastle

Peterson

and Ashton

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=1&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting

Further proof that Ebay and boredom can be lethal, or atleast detrimental to the bank account.


----------



## GreatBonsai

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

My new Kaywoodie. I believe it's a p-lip? I've gotten most of the gunk out of the stem and off the rim of the bowl. Going out for sandpaper today for the stem and the cake on the inside, and probably some Mr. Clean Erasers and polish for the stem. Hoping to get it shiny again, minus the bowl itself. I'm all for the vintage look, it just adds character. Plus, the bowl doesn't look bad, at least on the outside.


----------



## DSturg369

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I'm just starting my pipe family, so I added these this week from eBay.

From L to are a Brewster, a Thermofiler, and a Willard.


----------



## DSturg369

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Also this one, a Chezh Republic No-Namer.


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lake-Of-The-OZA...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHACOM-GRAND-CR...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## yellowgoat

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

thought this is cool lookin' and didn't see it in this post.
A Paronelli camo pipe for those times you want to be stealth like. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-PIPES-PIPE-...hash=item320277611127&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## Vancamp

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Hello I'm new to the forums but I'm thinking about bidding on this pipe .
I have two cobs at the moment and one briar so this will be my second if I do.
Has anyone bought from the seller before? I like the pipe and don't see anything wrong with it but do any of you, I'm sure more experienced smokers, think this is a fair pipe?

Here's the link: http://cgi.ebay.com/STANWELL-Oario-...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## labsix

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Have not bought from that seller but the pipe looks great and would be a good second Briar.. not sure what you want to spend but watch it and if you can get it for less than 15 its a good deal IMO...

good luck


----------



## Vancamp

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Thanks for the speedy reply and advice. Yea I wouldn't want to spend more than $15 on it.


----------



## physiognomy

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Funds are tight at the moment since I'm working hard to pay off some debt, but I put in a lowball bid on this Jirsa and won. Serves me right for checking out the 'bay when I couldn't sleep. I haven't bought a pipe in ages & I'm looking forward to seeing it in person p


----------



## DSturg369

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Nice win, Congrats! :tu


----------



## Sawyer

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



physiognomy said:


> I haven't bought a pipe in ages & I'm looking forward to seeing it in person


You will have to let us know how it smokes as well. I haven't heard very much about these, but that is a nice looking pipe.


----------



## Mister Moo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I cannot resist a Brakner Antique finished pipe. I am weak.

This one is a modest size, about 5.5" with a deep bowl and slender shank and bit; it's borderline fragile but with the uncharacteristic slenderness comes a lightness, rich in Peter Brakner's style. I don't know if it's a billiard, zulu, stacked yachtsman or what - it's nice, tho. The green dot is intact and the bowl is practically perfect.


----------



## aliefj96

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

just discovered this guys collection for sale. he's got some great looking pipes.


----------



## Mr Flibble

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I picked up my first estate pipe. I'm having a go at refurbishing it now.


----------



## GreatBonsai

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Just won this lot of pipes. 6 in total. Total cost was 23.00 shipped w/insurance

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=260267362123


----------



## Cheeto

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Holy crappers, this one looks interesting enough to buy just for the uniqueness of it...

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-OLD-SILVER...oryZ4119QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

EDIT: After a little more browsing silver-inlay pipes seem to be common enough, still very pretty though. None of them are very expensive, I'll have to pick one up some day.


----------



## Cheeto

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Well well well, it looks like I've finally found the perfect pipe for my girlfriend. This will be mine by the time bidding is over...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Handmade-Cute-C...yZ156519QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JaKaAch

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Here are some cool looking old pipes..

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-ADVERTI...ryZ30733QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## yellowgoat

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Don't know if this thread is only for pipes or not But,I won this pipe rack
Fairfax 1960's holds 6 pipes,I have four pipes so far.
$12.48 with shipping


----------



## TheRealBonger

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

















My latest pickup from ebay, it is a Vendome 1985. I know nothing about it, but it is very nice looking a very light. I hope it smokes as good as it lucks. I guess time will tell. :tu


----------



## Mr Flibble

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I picked up one of those cheap rosewood pipes from eBay. I had to drill out the stem to get it to draw. The shank is drilled in such a way that you can't run a cleaner into the tiny dime sized bowl. It looks like they drilled the shank and then drilled down through the bowl to meet the hole in the shank.










I'm going to try smoking it. Wish me luck.p


----------



## yellowgoat

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

beautiful pipe from ebay


----------



## Python

*PAD and TAD*

PAD = Pipe Acquisition Disorder
TAD = Tobacco Acquisition Disorder

These are tongue in cheek terms for new purchases because buying pipes and tobacco can be so addicting :lol: .


----------



## buzkirk

Here is my first 1

Tim West Sidewalker
http://imageshack.us


----------



## Python

I like them both, but I really like that Tim West!


----------



## Alyks

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Any of you guys see this one yet?
http://cgi.ebay.com/McCLELLAND-CHRI...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## DSturg369

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Seen it and saved it to my Watch list. If it goes crazy before the end time, it'll get deleted. :tu


----------



## jgros001

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Alyks said:


> Any of you guys see this one yet?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/McCLELLAND-CHRI...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


same seller/same tin....I won two months ago for $11.50


----------



## Alyks

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



jgros001 said:


> same seller/same tin....I won two months ago for $11.50


Good deal.


----------



## Acesfull




----------



## JaKaAch

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Won this Bjarne yesterday. Looks like a good Butternut burly pipe.


----------



## TheRealBonger

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Great looking bjarne, looks like a good puffer p


----------



## perogee

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

If you like Peterson pipes and zippo`s, this is an interesting one for you

http://cgi.ebay.ca/24376-Zippo-Ligh...ryZ38044QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Alyks

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I got this little number for $7.50


----------



## perogee

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

nice clean looking pipe, about how big is it?


----------



## Alyks

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

It's 14cm x 4cm. It fills a nice nitch in my rotation when I only have 10-15 mins. for a smoke. It smokes nice.


----------



## perogee

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

May have to look for something like this when I get my Brigham collection up where I want it


----------



## JAX

Wifey and I ran some errands today and found ourselves at the local B&M where she suprised me with this:









Big Ben #310 Straight Pipe

I'm in the process of breaking this puppy in (Latakia blends). I'll post my own pics once my camera charges back up.


----------



## Python

That's a nice looking pipe Mike, I like it!


----------



## JAX

As promised, my own pictures:



















It's a straight pipe with a Walnut finish. The bowl is the classic Billard shape.


----------



## Python

I do like the darker finish on your pipe.


----------



## buzkirk

Nice pipe Jax !


----------



## hyper_dermic

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

score! :tu


----------



## Thom

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Just won this on ebay - 64.80 shipped:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=350096050472

From what I searched i think it is a decent deal. Being a newb I killed two birds with one stone - A zippo pipe lighter and a brand new peterson rocky for a cheaper price then what this pipes sells for solo.... I think)

This seller still has two more available


----------



## DAFU

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Thom said:


> Just won this on ebay - 64.80 shipped:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=350096050472
> 
> From what I searched i think it is a decent deal. Being a newb I killed two birds with one stone - A zippo pipe lighter and a brand new peterson rocky for a cheaper price then what this pipes sells for solo.... I think)
> 
> This seller still has two more available


Nice pick-up at that price! I have the same pipe labeled as a Rocky Donnegal with the P-lip, and it's a great puffer! Enjoy!


----------



## hyper_dermic

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

dont see those peterson Zippos much, i bet you could sell the zippo alone for like $40..
At $60 thats a good deal!

Ebay is strange when it comes to pipes and tobacco. Normally the prices are SO overinflated, but every once and a while something slips through the cracks.

Balkan Sobraine is one of those tobaccos thats usually selling for too much on ebay.. Ive paid like 120 for a tin when i didnt know any better. I thought the stuff was super rare, and i would never see a better deal.
But if you keep searching, eventually you will find a good price.. ive noticed that you can usually get a decent deal on the large 200g tins, or multipul tins...for some reason, people dont bid enough on them.
Ive scored a 200g tin of Original mix and 759 for under 300 each.. comes out to less than $75 a tin.. not the best price, but it sure beats 100+..

I cant belive how few bids there were on the 5-pack of John Cotton #1 & 2 shown above. That stuff seems to be more rare than Sobraine, i almost NEVER see tins of it on ebay, the only place i can find it is at pipe shows.. and thats hit or miss too.. I suppose the ebayers didnt have the same value for it as i do, because the bidding just shut down at $200 noone bid on it for days once the price reached $200.. i dunno what they were thinking.. I was able to snag it for $320 shipped.. $320 for a 5PACK!!! thats highway robbery in my eyes, i was prepaired to go MUCH higher..
I LOVE john cotton medium... i like as much if not more than Balkan Sobraine. at $64 a tin its a freaking steal! i normally pay $100 a tin.
I guess its just one of those auctions that slipped through the cracks.. good thing i was waiting underneith to snag it 

-hyp


----------



## Heldan

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Hey guys,
I'm a noob who just won this on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=180287821296

First of all, I think I probably paid too much for it. Second, is it real? The mouthpiece looks real, but the metal band looks a little suspect to me. At least they have a return policy if it is not totally legit. Thanks in advance,

Dan


----------



## drastic_quench

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Metal band looks legit compared to other Peterson Irish Whiskeys. I found a similar pipe, different shape but same model and finish, online for $72 - so you saved a few bucks.

I checked ebay religiously for awhile, but I've given up. I like a lot of different styles and makers, but there aren't any steals to be had on a weekly basis it seems.


----------



## Alyks

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



hyper_dermic said:


> score! :tu


Nice!


----------



## Vrbas

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Nothing special, but more pipes to the collection for decent money (they are being sweetened as i speak).

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=380062432724


----------



## Heldan

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



drastic_quench said:


> Metal band looks legit compared to other Peterson Irish Whiskeys. I found a similar pipe, different shape but same model and finish, online for $72 - so you saved a few bucks.
> 
> I checked ebay religiously for awhile, but I've given up. I like a lot of different styles and makers, but there aren't any steals to be had on a weekly basis it seems.


Thanks! I had a hard time finding the Irish Whiskey pipes online to reference. I feel better already.


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I've got a bid in on this little Savinelli. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...5479&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching
I have one very similar in my rotation and it is my favorite smoker.
Hope I win..
Brian p

This is the one I have.


----------



## Vrbas

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Mr Mojo Risin said:


> I've got a bid in on this little Savinelli.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...5479&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching
> .


I like that one on ebay a lot. The mouthpiece is almost flawless and even the bowl looks clean. $10 is a steal.


----------



## Senator

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Won this Peterson Gold Spigot last night. Pretty excited to add this to my collection....will look great sitting beside my Silver Spigot. A little cleaning up will make it look real purty!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=280266930252


----------



## Alyks

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Any of you guys want to carve your own meer?
http://cgi.ebay.ca/MEERSCHAUM-Carve...ryZ30733QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Rolando

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I am sure I could carve a block out of it.


----------



## enhaf

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

here's my 2 newest ebay wins.

the top one is a Butz-Choquin Corniche. i love the color and it is probably the coolest burning one i have it seems.

the bottom one just arrived today. it's a Danny Adams pipe # 137 and it's new and unsmoked. i was the only bidder on it (as he had no feedback score on ebay) and i won it for less than half the price it's listed for on his website. (adamspipes.com) p


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Picked up another Savinelli to add to rotation. I think she will make a great puffer.


----------



## Thom

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Won this today:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180292602819

Slowly building my rotation - one deal @ a time )


----------



## Mister Moo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*










A Vauen 1300 Petite with confused grain for $1.99. It will be interesting to see what shows up in the mail. I feel like it'll be worth $2.25 if I just twist the stem around. Some polishing time might make this one interesting. Might be cracked. Could be burned out. Could be perfect. Ebay: always a mystery. Brown/black stem? Does that mean cumberland or filthy and oxidized? Lotsa dramma. Here are all the facts:


_Vintage, petite Bruyere Extra pipe stamped with VAUEN Dr. Perl DBWZ 3100. Brown/Black stem. Beautiful condition..._

_Question & Answer_
 _Q: __how big is the bowl diameter? _

_A: __Outside diameter 1", inside diameter slightly over 5/8"._ 


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Just received this Savinelli Linea Piu 5 and am very pleased with the workmanship that is put into this handmade line. 
Now, to get the child to sleep so I can go smoke it on the front porch!

http://i18.ebayimg.com/02/i/001/0e/5e/fc4e_2.JPG

Great seller, btw!


----------



## sean373

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

just got this one in today. no name and only has ITALY stamped on it, but for $3. 26 i figured what the hell. plus i thought it was a great looking pipe. the stem was pretty loose but less then a minute with a lighter and a ice pick and its nice and snug now.


----------



## Thom

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

That is a nice one for$3.00 !!

Here is my last ebay pipe purchase for the year - 2 GBD pipes Unsmoked
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=310087067549

I now have enoigh pipes for a rotation


----------



## coockie monster

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Last week I've add some nice Savinellis (IMO) to my modest collection so far.
I received the first pipe (silver 101 billiard) ont tuesday, I'm very curious about the other two. (a oscar and a punto oro) 
Untill now, I only have some cobs, a falcon and a estate meer.


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



sean373 said:


> just got this one in today. no name and only has ITALY stamped on it, but for $3. 26 i figured what the hell. plus i thought it was a great looking pipe. the stem was pretty loose but less then a minute with a lighter and a ice pick and its nice and snug now.


Amazing bargain...I have one that look similar (not as nice as yours) it too has just ITALY written on it but it was sold as a Calabresi...maybe that give you a clue....but really top buy.


----------



## sean373

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



DubintheDam said:


> Amazing bargain...I have one that look similar (not as nice as yours) it too has just ITALY written on it but it was sold as a Calabresi...maybe that give you a clue....but really top buy.


it was you recent budget pipe video that led me to see what i could find on ebay. :tu


----------



## Mister Moo

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Mister Moo said:


> \It will be interesting to see what shows up in the mail. I feel like it'll be worth $2.25 if I just twist the stem around. Some polishing time might make this one interesting. Might be cracked. Could be burned out. Could be perfect. Ebay: always a mystery. Brown/black stem? Does that mean cumberland or filthy and oxidized? Lotsa dramma.


The pipe had cobwebs in nasty looking bowl; practically unsmoked. The stem is oxidized vulcanite which, other than some paint droplets (which scraped right off), is perfect. It is small but not delicate - nice lines, good stem and pretty briar. After a little cleaning this will make a sweet little flake pipe for a 20-30 smoke. Good buy for two bux.


----------



## buzkirk

TAD post

Just ordered 

McClelland Christmas Cheer 08
Mc Braren Plumb Cake
Samual Galwithe Christmas Mixture 07

I ordered these from Pipesandcigars.com, to give them 1 more chance.

P.S. they finallly sent me an e-mail on 9/20 telling me they sold the pipe I wanted 2 months ago. ( crazy huh ?)


----------



## buzkirk

Sorry Double Post


----------



## sean373

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

got another ebay pipe for $6, a dominique signature. could not find any info on the name brand, nor could i make out the name in the stem, but it smoked nice so its all good. p


----------



## Python

Nice order!

I have tried the SG Christmas Mixture, it was not for me. When you smoke it post about it so I can see what you think.


----------



## JAX

Nice pick ups Tom!

I've heard the plum cake is freak'n awesome and I haven't had a SG blend I haven't liked so far.....let us know what you think about 'em when you set fire to 'em....


----------



## michwen

*Building up my collection*

Waiting for this buys from ebay. The GBD is unsmoked, the rest is presmoked. Probably made a newbie-misstake with the Savinelli, thought it was an unsmoked but what the...i got me one more pipe!:r


----------



## buzkirk

Just got my new pipe, and tobacco ! 



Close up of the Johs pipe


----------



## JAX

Nice pick ups.....always exciting when a shipment arrives.....  

That's a great lookin' pipe!


----------



## Python

That's a nice looking pipe!


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I am working on building up a collection of Dr. Grabows and Kaywoodies to use as a regular rotation.

Here is a recent Ebay win, a Dr. Grabow Westbrook (the specs are actually from my closeup filters which enable my 50mm lens to focus close...it needs to be cleaned). To me, the stem appears to be backwards. I tried changing where I start to screw it in with no luck. It is perhaps not the original stem? Anyway, it was cheap, we will see how it smokes.


----------



## wharfrathoss

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

that appears to be the correct stem, which IS upsidedown-it's an "adjustomatic" model, keep turning the stem clockwise once it seems to be in tight, it'll keep turning


----------



## aliefj96

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I don't think I can pass a deal like this up. Wow! a $30 dollar value!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Missouri-Meerschaum-CORNCOB-PIPE-30-Value-NEW_W0QQitemZ390000646607QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item390000646607&_trkparms=72%3A1234%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## drastic_quench

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



aliefj96 said:


> I don't think I can pass a deal like this up. Wow! a $30 dollar value!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Missouri-Meersc...39:1|66:4|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


Ha! What about the seller who consistently puts up Czech pipe tools for $6.95 "Buy it Now"?


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



wharfrathoss said:


> that appears to be the correct stem, which IS upsidedown-it's an "adjustomatic" model, keep turning the stem clockwise once it seems to be in tight, it'll keep turning


After some mucking about on the Dr. Grabow forums (http://drgrabows.myfreeforum.org/) it appears this is not the correct stem. The Westbrooks were all stamped with an orange spade, the only Dr. Grabow to be so.

Ohh well, I am sure I can find another stem on ebay. The bowl is in very nice shape.


----------



## Badkarma

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Scored on 2 this evening:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130264768186&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=003

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320313311924&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=011


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Badkarma said:


> Scored on 2 this evening:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130264768186&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=003
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320313311924&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=011


I've been wanting one of those Ropps but always seem to bid on the popular ones. Hope it smokes great.


----------



## DSturg369

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Here's my latest win..... I just couldn't help myself. p

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=190259829167


----------



## Hermit

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Damn! I missed this one. :r

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Jorn-Micke...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## brado

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=270290591028

Here's my latest (actually first) pipe buy on ebay.


----------



## Badkarma

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Mad Hatter said:


> I've been wanting one of those Ropps but always seem to bid on the popular ones. Hope it smokes great.


The Ropp was an afterthought, I went in to see what was ending soon and found it with about 4 mins. left. I guess I got lucky.

Karma


----------



## Alyks

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Hermit said:


> Damn! I missed this one. :r
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Jorn-Micke...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


I was going to put a bid in for that one, but my limit is $10000 and I'm not about to spend it all in one place :r



brado said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=270290591028
> 
> Here's my latest (actually first) pipe buy on ebay.


Interesting looking pipes, hope they smoke well for ya.


----------



## Hermit

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Alyks said:


> I was going to put a bid in for that one, but my limit is $10000 and I'm not about to spend it all in one place :r


Hey, free shipping!


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Picked up a Kaywoodie Drinkless 8733 Aged Bruyere in really nice shape. It came with couple of other Kaywoodies I will clean up too, but I was really only interested in the Drinkless (it dates 1931-1936sih and is supposed to smoke real nice, well see). Click thumbs to see a larger pic.

http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/...ac/?action=view&current=Drinkless8733_001.jpg
http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/...ac/?action=view&current=Drinkless8733_002.jpg
http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/...ac/?action=view&current=Drinkless8733_003.jpg
http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/...ac/?action=view&current=Drinkless8733_004.jpg
http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/...ac/?action=view&current=Drinkless8733_005.jpg
http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/...ac/?action=view&current=Drinkless8733_006.jpg
http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p125/zarquonfrood/Tobac/?action=view&current=ebay.jpg

The three others are a Kaywoodie White Briar, Kaywoodie Signet, and Kaywoodie "500" syncro.


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

http://cgi.ebay.com/redmanol-pipe_W...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-Peterson-of-D...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## mugwump

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



morefifemusicanyone said:


> Picked up a Kaywoodie Drinkless 8733 Aged Bruyere in really nice shape. It came with couple of other Kaywoodies I will clean up too, but I was really only interested in the Drinkless (it dates 1931-1936sih and is supposed to smoke real nice, well see).
> 
> The three others are a Kaywoodie White Briar, Kaywoodie Signet, and Kaywoodie "500" syncro.


That white briar is really sharp! Of course you have to wear an ascot and spats while smoking it.


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



brado said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=270290591028
> 
> Here's my latest (actually first) pipe buy on ebay.


I think you got a steal on that. The pipe rack was worth the amount you payed. Looks like most of the pipes will clean up well and smoke good. Great deal.
Brian..p


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Here are my latest 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=310089585416

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=110300935819

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=160295113269

Im smoking the first Bulldog as I type. Smokes so good I had to get another. And you could say I quite partial to Savinelli's
Brian..p


----------



## buzkirk

My new Wessex L Series pipe

http://imageshack.us

My small pipe collection ( Wessex L series, Johs pipe (Bjarne), Tim West sidewalker )

http://imageshack.us

Tom


----------



## JAX

That is a very damn good lookin' pipe! The stem and shank connection is especially attractive. Does that pipe have a slight bent do it?

That may be a "small" pipe collection, but it is an awesome collection you've got going there.


----------



## Python

Sweet looking pipes Tom!


----------



## buzkirk

Yes, it has a slight bent to it, the pic does not do it justice, its a large pipe !

Enough now to have a decent rotation, may ask for a nice bent for christmas !

I am wanting to smoke the pipes more to be able to give up dipping, I told myself I was going to quit by the end of the year !


----------



## brado

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Alyks said:


> I was going to put a bid in for that one, but my limit is $10000 and I'm not about to spend it all in one place :r
> 
> Interesting looking pipes, hope they smoke well for ya.


Thanks. I pulled them out of the box and played with them a little before I had to leave on my biz trip. The Dr. Grabow looks almost brand new. The (2) Yello-Boles are...interesting. The most interesting is the one that has what looks like sterling silver reliefs on it resembling Greek warriors?!?? BUT, the mouthpiece REALLY needs to be cleaned. Any ideas? When I pulled the mouthpiece off I noticed that small bits of tobacco were stuffed up in it. Also, it doesn't have a full, large hole at the end. It has two, small holes, instead. Any ideas about how to clean ti? I couldn't seem to get a pipe cleaner through the small holes.


----------



## JAX

buzkirk said:


> ...to give up dipping, I told myself I was going to quit by the end of the year !


If that's as difficult as quit the cigs (I suspect it is) than best of luck bro. It can be done though - have faith in that.

Just remember, smoking a pipe is far more enjoyable and cooler. :lol:


----------



## Smarvy

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Aloha guys,

I'm new here, so... Hi!

Here's the most recent purchase I've made after a long dry spell.

I'm excited about the Grand Slam, as it's a nice looking pipe (or will be once it's cleaned up) and it's possible that it's from the 30's, but perhaps as late as '45. There is some discrepancy in the stampings, but I'm really not that concerned about it.

I'm fighting with the Kirsten right now. It took me getting pissed to finally get the valve off, and I still can't remove the bowl. It's also an older Kirsten, no O-rings and the older stampings. The bowl is really nice, and I don't want to damage it (further) if I can avoid it.

Some other decent pipes in the lot too that should end up being decent smokers.

Aloha,
Justin


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

My latest wins. Some I think I payed a little much for, but I am getting better at deciding what I want to pay and shopping around. Links are to ebay auctions.

Dr. Grabow Westbrook - I love the size/rustication
Two more Westbrooks (working on a collection)
Dirty and unamed (its a westbrook by the stem, confirmed when I received it) it will clean up great! 
Bought this set for the Kaywoodie Drinkless (it is stamped Aged Bruyer, so 1931-1936). The Italy no name was unsmoked and smokes decent too 
Grabow Delux (I am refinishing it)
Kaywoodie Supergrain
Three Grabows to clean up


----------



## drastic_quench

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Check out this awesome freehand carving. The maker kept all of the briar's plateau:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Unusual-Burl-Wo...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



drastic_quench said:


> Check out this awesome freehand carving. The maker kept all of the briar's plateau:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Unusual-Burl-Wood-Smoking-Pipe-Must-See_W0QQitemZ160295491376QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCollectibles_Tobacciana?hash=item160295491376&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318


Thats really neat looking!


----------



## Big D KC

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I am just having no luck with pipes on ebay..


----------



## stevo192

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=300270504841

This savinelli is the first 'quality' pipe for me. Paid a little more than I was hoping to but I didn't think it was a bad price really!


----------



## DSturg369

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



stevo192 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=300270504841
> 
> This savinelli is the first 'quality' pipe for me. Paid a little more than I was hoping to but I didn't think it was a bad price really!


Very Nice!! :tu

My first "quality" pipe was a Sav as well. Great smoker!


----------



## dmkerr

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Big D KC said:


> I am just having no luck with pipes on ebay..


I hear you! I feel like the "bad guy" that bids and bids and only succeeds in driving the prices up. I've lost 5 straight pipes.


----------



## Smarvy

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I just picked this Master Craft up for a song. Of course, I have no idea what the bowl or bit really looks like, but for 8 bucks, I had to go for it; I mean, it's a panel billiard, and I've kind of got a thing for them, and they can be damned hard to find.
From the visible condition of the briar in the photo, it _seems_ as though the pipe was reasonably well taken care of. Oh, and the seller says it's "in very nice used condition". Of course, I've seen some real stinkers described that way, so it means very little to me.

We'll see! I'll post some pics when I get it if anyone is interested.

Aloha,
Justin


----------



## Smarvy

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I'm cleaning up today! I just picked up this lot of 7 for $26. It includes a Stanwell and a Bertram, which if in decent shape are each worth the $26 alone. From the pictures, I'm almost certain the bent rhodesian is the Bertram, and it looks in good shape, although in the last photo it shows a possible chip in the bit. I think it would be worth having repaired if it it's too broken to smoke.

My guess is the little half-bent ice-pick is the Stanwell, as it's the only Danish looking pipe in the bunch. It also looks like it's in decent shape, so I'm pretty stoked right now.

8 new pipes today for under $50, including shipping; a little elbow grease, some booze, and I'm a happy puffer!:tu

Aloha, and good luck with you're eBaying!
Justin


----------



## Big D KC

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Nice pick ups!! And I will be replying to your PM here shortly!!


----------



## buzkirk

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

My first ebay find, just needed a few daily smokers.

A couple look unsmoked, and lightly used, but good enough for a noobie !

What say the brothers, $39.77 shipped for 7 pipes, I did Ok didn't I ?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120333247754

Are there any jems in there or just good smokers?

Tom


----------



## buzkirk

Ok, I slipped ! :shock:

Kept reading at Club Stogie about all the Estate finds on ebay.

The pressure just got to me :lol:

Won these 7 tonight

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 0333247754

Now I really have a rotation

Well Bob, How did I do ?


----------



## Python

That's a really good deal!
You can't beat $6.00 a pipe!

Make sure you give them a thorough cleaning before smoking them.


----------



## nate560

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

hi im new here and i have a question i click on one of the links that are posted for pipes on ebay and when it comes up it says invalid i tried just about every one you guys or gals had listed how am i messing this up thanks steve


----------



## nate560

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



buzkirk said:


> My first ebay find, just needed a few daily smokers.
> 
> A couple look unsmoked, and lightly used, but good enough for a noobie !
> 
> What say the brothers, $39.77 shipped for 7 pipes, I did Ok didn't I ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120333247754
> 
> Are there any jems in there or just good smokers?
> 
> Tom[/quote
> they look very nice the first very nice


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



buzkirk said:


> My first ebay find, just needed a few daily smokers.
> 
> A couple look unsmoked, and lightly used, but good enough for a noobie !
> 
> What say the brothers, $39.77 shipped for 7 pipes, I did Ok didn't I ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120333247754
> 
> Are there any jems in there or just good smokers?
> 
> Tom


Congrats Tom, and welcome to the slope. Some interesting looking pipes in there. The only one I can make out the nomenclature on is the last one which is a Whitehall.

The first two are nice looking pipes and have an interesting shape as well.

The ultimate verdict will be when you smoke them and find out if they smoke decently or not.


----------



## JAX

**tear falling from my eye**

That's just awesome. Definately got yourself a great deal there Tom.......I've been avoiding Ebay but I may need to take a peak over there.......


----------



## tzilt

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Arrrrrg! I did it again! Bid on something before looking where its coming from and shipping charges. Nuts!


----------



## tzilt

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I picked up a Danmore and a Chacom. The Danmore is a little so-so but I decided I want to collect them.


----------



## Bent Stem

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

FYI, there's a BUNCH of old tins of GL Pease baccy up on e-bay right now! :chk


----------



## gillywalker

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Buying pipes has turned into more of an addiction than actually smoking them. I started smoking 3 weeks ago and I've purchased 6 pipes.

I really wanted a Dr. Grabow Silver Duke. But I had heard they were discontinued. This is totally for sentimental reasons because I remember my dad smoking one with Half and Half when we'd go on fishing trips. So I had to find a Silver Duke. It turns out a lot of the older Grabows go for at least 20 bucks on ebay. So I'm hoping I didn't over pay on this guy.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=160039910384

I also found this. The seller had it starting at 10 bucks last week and it didn't sell. Was sweet finding it again for 5 bucks cheaper.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=370114882137


----------



## Smarvy

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



gillywalker said:


> Buying pipes has turned into more of an addiction than actually smoking them. I started smoking 3 weeks ago and I've purchased 6 pipes.
> 
> I really wanted a Dr. Grabow Silver Duke. But I had heard they were discontinued. This is totally for sentimental reasons because I remember my dad smoking one with Half and Half when we'd go on fishing trips. So I had to find a Silver Duke. It turns out a lot of the older Grabows go for at least 20 bucks on ebay. So I'm hoping I didn't over pay on this guy.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=160039910384
> 
> I also found this. The seller had it starting at 10 bucks last week and it didn't sell. Was sweet finding it again for 5 bucks cheaper.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=370114882137


Hah, I don't think you're going to get a Silver Duke for much cheaper anywhere else, nice work on that one! That second pipe is a Iwan Ries house brand, almost certainly the seller misread the stamping (I LOVE that). I don't know anything about who made their pipes, but someone around here probably will. I imagine it will be a good smoker, and for the price you paid? Nice finds! That Silver Duke is very nice looking, and looks like it's in great shape!

Aloha,
Justin


----------



## buzkirk

buzkirk said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 0333247754


Got these in today, been cleaning up the 3 that are well used.

Here is how I made out

top to bottom of ebay page
1. Filterwell bent (Well used, couple small gouges, Ok pipe)
2. Bennington Guardsman ( Well used, loose stem, Ok pipe)
3. No Name ( Very well used, extra large bowl, few bite marks, Poor pipe)
4. No Name ( New, unused, stamped France on mouthpiece, Good pipe)
5. Algerian Briar ( New unused, very cheap, plastic mouthpiece)
6. Nypla Italy ( New unused, very cheap plastic pipe, meer bowl)
7. Whitehall Garrison ( New unused, minor scratch Good pipe)

After I cull out #5 & #6, I got 5 good pipes for $40, So $8.00 ea.

Actually I gave #5 & #6 to FM with a sample of 5 tobaccos for a AF BTL ( $15.45)

Did I mention I'm bidding on a Large Pipe rack ( 14 pipes slots, 2 drawers + 5 more estate pipes ) on ebay right now ! :shock:

Guess someone might get a estate pipe in a bomb (RAOK ) real soon! 

I think I have lost my mind !


----------



## JAX

Nah, you haven't lost your mind.....you're livin' life bro!

Great pick ups!


----------



## Smarvy

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Aloha fellas,

I've been buying too many pipes on eBay lately (I guess), but I couldn't pass up this deal.

I love the Kirsten I own now, and I couldn't resist two more, one smaller and a different color. For $11.50? Gimme. Besides they come with three other metal and nylon pipes, looks like maybe a Quiet Comrade, which I've heard good things about, and two others.

Good luck with your pipe scavenging!
Aloha,
Justin


----------



## Vox3l

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



gillywalker said:


> Buying pipes has turned into more of an addiction than actually smoking them.http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=370114882137


Ditto on that! I got a cob a few months ago, smoked it a couple of times, really enjoyed it, so I started looking on ebay for better ones. I have a cob, a Peterson System clone, a Voyageur #1005, and a calabash with a broken bowl (trying to find a replacement bowl for it). I have a Lou's Selectione Special 9438 and an orange Grabow Viscount Bulldog on their way too.
I really like the look of the Grabow
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320318334340&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=011

Collecting pipes has become more of a hobby than actually smoking them. I need to go out and get some good pipe tobacco soon. I loaned what I had to a friend and haven't gotten it back.


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I've been wanting to try out the p-lip so I picked up this Peterson http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=180302941652
It cleaned up very nice, and I think I like the p-lip
Brian...p


----------



## rrb

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I got these two:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=230305524938

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=170272701405

:bl


----------



## Smarvy

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Both of those look like nice lots RRB, but the second one especially. Looks like you've got some pipe cleaning in front of you!


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Just bought these two (click for ebay auction)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=230309452118

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=370117889100


----------



## buzkirk

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

SA~WEET pick-ups !


----------



## rrb

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Smarvy said:


> Both of those look like nice lots RRB, but the second one especially. Looks like you've got some pipe cleaning in front of you!


that's just half the fun! I really enjoy "restoring" them and then I smoke them with a totally different taste.p


----------



## stevo192

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=260322203356

Just won these. Good pickup for just under £10 shipped?


----------



## rrb

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Here's my latest. I think I'm getting addicted!!:chk

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=400013673613


----------



## stevo192

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

very good mate, what a bargain!


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



stevo192 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=260322203356
> 
> Just won these. Good pickup for just under £10 shipped?


Outstanding purchase..I suspect some of those lighters might need repair...but when when fixed you've got yourself a HUGE profit.


----------



## FalconUruguay

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Hello Everyone,

I Recently Won This On E-Bay For A Great Price...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=180307955371

I Finally Recieved It Today, And It's In Reasonably Good Condition.

The Bit Looks Like It's Made From Wood, And The Large "Bolt" On The Bottom Also Appears To Be Made Out Of Wood.

I Have No Idea Who Made It...But I Assume It Is Of German Origin (Based On The Design).

Only Markings On It Are: EGHT Bruyere

Does Anyone Have Any Idea Who Made This???

Thanks In Advance!


----------



## emh

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Well, just got this off of ebay...nothing really special I guess but I really wanted it. 20.00 shipped!
LHS Purex Churchwarden. Pipe has the patent number, patent was granted in 1926!


----------



## victory01

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

got these two pipes not too long ago....

can anyone tell me anything about this one??


----------



## rrb

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



victory01 said:


> can anyone tell me anything about this one??


strange.. to say the least, but very funny. good to play some pranks!
does it smoke well?


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

i saw a sweet lookin unsmoked 1970 Dunhill ODA billiard crosscut sandblast...
i think coopersark is the seller.


----------



## emh

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Another LHS Purex from Ebay!


----------



## rrb

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Off-topic:

I'd like to challenge the moderators to create a sticky for restored pipes.
Something like before and after.
What do you guys think of it?


----------



## emh

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## yellowgoat

*Re: Pipe Ebay Finds and Wins*

got my La Rocca Due from eBay
Very Lightly smoked, like one or two bowls it seems for 18bucks including shipping.


----------



## bpcr

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



emh said:


> Another LHS Purex from Ebay!


 Sweet looker .... hope she smokes well for ya .....:tu


----------



## victory01

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



rrb said:


> strange.. to say the least, but very funny. good to play some pranks!
> does it smoke well?


duno, havn't gotten them in the mail yet.


----------



## aliefj96

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



victory01 said:


> can anyone tell me anything about this one??


I just won one of these myself a couple of weeks ago. Other than the listing saying it was from France I know nothing.


----------



## OldDirty

*Re: Pipe Ebay Finds and Wins*

Here's my first real pipe after my cob that I just won off ebay. It's a IMP meerschaum that's been colored and engraved which comes with a Altinok case. I read IMP makes good meerschaum pipes so I can't wait to smoke a bowl.


----------



## rrb

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



aliefj96 said:


> I just won one of these myself a couple of weeks ago. Other than the listing saying it was from France I know nothing.


I stumbled upon these guys pictures: http://www.cachimboclube.pt/.

The picture: http://picasaweb.google.com/cachimboclubeportugal/XVCampeonatoNacional#5142025056841668658 
There's a yahoo group, it's: http://br.groups.yahoo.com/group/cachimboclubedeportugal. Ask them, maybe someone knows about it.


----------



## buzkirk

Finally got the full bent I wanted, and its a nice one too !! 

Jobey Stromboli #300

http://imageshack.us

Also my deer horn pipe nail.

It was very lightly smoked, maybe 1 or 2 bowls at the most.


----------



## Python

Nice looking pipe!

That tamper looks really good for it being your first one!


----------



## buzkirk

*Re: Pipe Ebay Finds and Wins*

My latest win, a Jobey Stromboli #300

http://imageshack.us



Very lightly smoked, maybe 1 or 2 bowls


----------



## nate560

*Re: Pipe Ebay Finds and Wins*

View attachment 22433


View attachment 22434


These came today top photo is a john calish the bottom photo is a peterson 305 she listed over 200 pipes most very nice haven't smoked them yet maybe latter


----------



## OldDirty

*Re: Pipe Ebay Finds and Wins*



buzkirk said:


> My latest win, a Jobey Stromboli #300
> 
> http://imageshack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Very lightly smoked, maybe 1 or 2 bowls


That's quite a pipe let us know how she smokes.


----------



## JAX

You've got yourself a nice rotation of pipes there my man - great pick up!


----------



## JAX

You've got yourself a nice rotation of pipes there my man - nice pick up!


----------



## letsgomountaineers

*Re: Pipe Ebay Finds and Wins*

i've also placed bids on some estates on ebay, if anyone could make sure theyre ok
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=160305201510
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=130276176948
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=130276176461


----------



## buzkirk

*Re: Pipe Ebay Finds and Wins*



letsgomountaineers said:


> i've also placed bids on some estates on ebay, if anyone could make sure theyre ok
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=160305201510
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=130276176948
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=130276176461


All three are very nice pipes, and will make good smokers.

Best of luck in your bidding !


----------



## Neuromancer

*Re: Pipe Ebay Finds and Wins*

Got this Peterson Sherlock Holmes Rusticated Squire on ebay..it was new/unsmoked in the original box and I only paid about half of retail cost...

...and followed up with these...the X-Mas Cheer is from 2000...


----------



## Subotaj

*oh boy.. someone want to buy me a present?*

I'm a big fun of Jim Cooke, and this one probebly one of the bests i saw this year!​
http://cgi.ebay.com/JT-COOKE-BULLDOG-POCKET-MAGNUM-UNSMOKED

p


----------



## JAX

Wifey got me this Meerschaum pipe for Christmas:

http://www.meerschaumstore.com/DR002.htm

It hasn't arrived yet, but when it does I'll post some better pictures of it.


----------



## Python

That's a nice looking pipe Mike!

The bowl looks pretty large in that pic. You will have fun coloring it :lol: .


----------



## buzkirk

WOW ! Awesome pipe there Jax !

She even found one with a Nautical theme ! (asuming you didn't pick it out yourself)

Have fun coloring it out. 

What tobac will you be dedicating to this pipe ?


----------



## JAX

buzkirk said:


> What tobac will you be dedicating to this pipe ?


I'll try to use it mainly for VA's, VA-PERS. Ofcourse it doesn't ghost (with proper care) so I'll use it for damn near anything but Aromatics. :lol:

Still googling away to get smart on these pipes.....

Any idea how long it takes to get color going in these?


----------



## Python

It will start coloring some after your first smoke, very lightly though. The more you smoke it, the darker the color will become.


----------



## JAX

^^^
Sweet, now I've got an excuse to smoke more often...."But sweetie, I've got to smoke more often otherwise the color will never change!".

Yup...seems like a full proof excuse... :lol:


----------



## Big D KC

*wow, if only I were rich!*

I can't even describe what seeing this ebay auction just did to me without being kicked off the board!

Just, WOW.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CASTELLO-7-...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## IHT

*Re: wow, if only I were rich!*

:r
GROUP BUY!


----------



## PipesandGOP

*Re: wow, if only I were rich!*



Big D KC said:


> I can't even describe what seeing this ebay auction just did to me without being kicked off the board!
> 
> Just, WOW.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CASTELLO-7-...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


That's like it was made for you dude! It's only money:hn


----------



## Vrbas

*Re: wow, if only I were rich!*

Meh. Not a fan of those stubby nubs. Looks like a retarded sperm from across the room, no intention of offending anyone just being honest.


----------



## Big D KC

*Re: wow, if only I were rich!*

Those pipes are beautiful to me! I'm now scouring the web to see what just one would cost me. So far coming up empty. Even though I know if I found one I would never be able to afford it based off the prices I am seeing for other Castello's..


----------



## Big D KC

*Re: Pipe Ebay Finds and Wins*

Whoops, sorry about the topic in the general forum! Didn't think about it when I posted, I was all clogged up in the brain!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: Pipe Ebay Finds and Wins*



Big D KC said:


> Whoops, sorry about the topic in the general forum! Didn't think about it when I posted, I was all clogged up in the brain!


Not a problem.

Those pipes look great!


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Ebay Finds and Wins*

Just picked this one up, no bidding war...surprised I won. I have a shortage of bents in the collection. Its a Pete 68 Fishtail. $90.


----------



## N7COF

*Re: Pipe Ebay Finds and Wins*



DubintheDam said:


> Just picked this one up, no bidding war...surprised I won. I have a shortage of bents in the collection. Its a Pete 68 Fishtail. $90.


Nice find & thanks, I found CS via your vlog about forums on YT. I have my 1st Peterson on its way & should have it in a few days. Looks like this except with the briar in black.

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2884376460050172860UPKiqk

Also have some #13 & sampler pack on its way from Pipeworks & Wilkep


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Ebay Finds and Wins*



N7COF said:


> Nice find & thanks, I found CS via your vlog about forums on YT. I have my 1st Peterson on its way & should have it in a few days. Looks like this except with the briar in black.
> 
> http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2884376460050172860UPKiqk
> 
> Also have some #13 & sampler pack on its way from Pipeworks & Wilkep


Nice buy...I just love these sandblast spigots, Peterson's are making a lot of them these days...and I can see why...beautiful...dub


----------



## RowdyBriarPiper

*Re: Pipe Ebay Finds and Wins*

My most recent ebay win:

*BUTZ CHOQUIN ROQUEBRUNE #1717

*


----------



## Big D KC

*Re: Pipe Ebay Finds and Wins*

Just got this one in the mail today! Spent a little bit more on it then I should have but figured what the hell it was Christmas Eve!

Anyway its nice little nosewarmer pipe! The ad intregued me since it sounds like this one is quite old. Also never seen a "Redmanol" stem before. Not sure who made it, only marking are the words Hand Made seperated by a big stylized X with the letter B over it. (think opus x style). Can't find anything on the web. It's in great never smoked condition!

Auction here for more info: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...6943&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## aliefj96

*Re: Pipe Ebay Finds and Wins*

great pick up. I really dig the red stem.


----------



## Vrbas

*Re: Pipe Ebay Finds and Wins*

I dunno why but i really dig that pipe


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Ebay Finds and Wins*

Just picked this one up, Caminetto unsmoked $131, low shipping, these usually go for the $200 online....and I just loves her...a classic Italian High Grade at a real price...she'll kill me, the wife that is, the pipe on the other hand...dub

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohostinghttp://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohostinghttp://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting[/URL][/URL]


----------



## Dedalus

*Re: Pipe Ebay Finds and Wins*

nice, nice, very nice (as Kurt Vonnegut would undoubtably have one of his characters exclaim). I'm in the market for a straight pipe whenever I'm allowed to purchase another. I'm eyeing a Peterson silver spigot. Cheers, Dub.


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Ebay Finds and Wins*



Dedalus said:


> nice, nice, very nice (as Kurt Vonnegut would undoubtably have one of his characters exclaim). I'm in the market for a straight pipe whenever I'm allowed to purchase another. I'm eyeing a Peterson silver spigot. Cheers, Dub.


Those new sandblast spigs are the dogs Bollocks, really, particularly the straight ones. I see your building a very nice collection of Pete's there Ded...you can't beat them for a good smoke at a real price...dub


----------



## N7COF

*Re: Pipe Ebay Finds and Wins*



DubintheDam said:


> Just picked this one up, Caminetto unsmoked $131, low shipping, these usually go for the $200 online....and I just loves her...a classic Italian High Grade at a real price...she'll kill me, the wife that is, the pipe on the other hand...dub
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohostinghttp://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohostinghttp://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ndexURL=0&photoDisplayType=2#ebayphotohosting[/URL][/URL]


Nice find, great looking pipe


----------



## letsgomountaineers

*Re: Pipe Ebay Finds and Wins*

i found http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=270322725248 searching for stands... no big names, but for three dollars apiece... plus i'd be willing to pay 20 for the two stand in a heartbeat.


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Ebay Finds and Wins*

I do love my Neerup, handmade danish quality at real prices, picked two up today for $90 Grade2, new with 9mm filter option, also bought a 420 Savinelli Balsa filters, and 400 Bari charcoal filters, that's like $120 worth of filters, so it's like I got the two pipes for free! Can't upload photo's cause we did the deal by email, and he's taken them of the site already.


----------



## N7COF

*Re: Pipe Ebay Finds and Wins*



DubintheDam said:


> I do love my Neerup, handmade danish quality at real prices, picked two up today for $90 Grade2, new with 9mm filter option, also bought a 420 Savinelli Balsa filters, and 400 Bari charcoal filters, that's like $120 worth of filters, so it's like I got the two pipes for free! Can't upload photo's cause we did the deal by email, and he's taken them of the site already.


Nice Finds Dub:tu I need more pipes - need dedicated pipes for Churchill, #515 & Lucky #13 blends


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Ebay Finds and Wins*



N7COF said:


> Nice Finds Dub:tu I need more pipes - need dedicated pipes for Churchill, #515 & Lucky #13 blends


I highly recommend you look at neerup at smokingpipes.com....this is the ebay seller I bought from he's based here in Holland...he's got some great bargains even considering US/Euro exchange rate:
eBay Store - Gottahaves and Wannahaves: Search results for pipes.


----------



## N7COF

*Re: Pipe Ebay Finds and Wins*



DubintheDam said:


> I highly recommend you look at neerup at smokingpipes.com....this is the ebay seller I bought from he's based here in Holland...he's got some great bargains even considering US/Euro exchange rate:
> eBay Store - Gottahaves and Wannahaves: Search results for pipes.


Thanks for the tip - lots of Neerup pipes on sale in the 60-80 dollar price @ Smoking Pipes.


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: Pipe Ebay Finds and Wins*



N7COF said:


> Thanks for the tip - lots of Neerup pipes on sale in the 60-80 dollar price @ Smoking Pipes.


There aren't many hand made Danishes you can buy for that price...in fact...none, other than from Peder.


----------



## stevo192

*Re: Pipe Ebay Finds and Wins*

Meerschaum lined pipes on eBay, also Estate Pipes, Pipes, Tobacciana Smoking, Collectables (end time 24-Jan-09 00:14:38 GMT)

just bought this pair of meerschaum lined pipes (one of which is a dr plumb, the other is a very obscure maker that I have never head of!) for £10. I was looking to get into meerschaum so I thought these would be good to start with.


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin

*Re: PAD and TAD*

My latest B&M pickup. I couldn't pass up the Early Morning and am starting to realy get a taste for the Virginia tobacco. That was the last tin of the EMP and only have two more of the Royal yacht left.
Brian..p


----------



## nrg2

*Re: Pipe Ebay Finds and Wins*

I was looking on Ebay and saw a few ser jacopo's going for cheap, one with no reserve. There's a Domina 2000 as well, that's the one I'm most interested in winning


----------



## Subotaj

*Re: Pipe Ebay Finds and Wins*

Some of my new auctions:

Alexander Saharov Pipe Fantastic Straight Grain Bamboo

IL Duca Pipe Straight Grain Gourgeus Bird's Eye Dublin

Mario Grandi HUGE MAGNUM Pipe Sandblasted Ring Grain

Ryan Quagliata Pipe AAA Ultra Grade Cross Grain Pickaxe

IL Duca Mint New Pipe Sandblasted Ring Grain Hawkbill

http://k2b-bulk.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MyEbaySellingActiveListings&ssPageName=STRK:ME:LNLK#DeJarnett Pipe Mini Magnum Rusticated Modified Tomato!

Tim Fuller Pipe Huge AAA Grade 360° Straight Grain WoW!

Georgi Todorov Mint New Pipe Rusticated "Two Face" Horn

Good Luck on biding.


----------



## pkmaven

*Re: Pipe Ebay Finds and Wins*

_A minto Ben Wade "Martinique" is a real find. Any quality pipe maker can fashion a straight grain pipe, but Preben saw a block of premium briar from a different, artistic view. Nobody has successfully picked up the mantle since his alcohol addiction claimed his life. Ben Wade free-form pipes from the 70's were examples of the master's skill. Even though the model is "Martinique", no two pipes of that model are the same except for the color and features. A "Heather" model always has several flat surfaces and at least two rounded grooves. It is always a light color with tortoise lucite stem. I have a collection of six Ben Wade Danish pipes: Heather, Golden Matt, Ambassador, Danish Hand Made, Unicorn Fawn, and Matt. I have replaced the stems on the Ambassador, Danish hand Made, and Matt because the black stems were definitely inferior to the tortoise lucite ones. I like these pipes because they are different and not "ho-hum" the same old trite shapes of old. They DO smoke better than many pipes I have owned and sold because the bowls all are much thicker briar. If you want to smoke a pipe like everyone else you see, do not smoke a magnificent, restored, unique, estate P.H. Ben Wade pipe!_


----------



## Mad Hatter

*Re: PAD and TAD*

I placed my first TAD of '09 tonight with 4noggins

1 50g Skiff Mixture
2 50g Solani ABF
1 100g Reiner Golden Label
1 100g Orlik Golden Sliced
2 50g Dan Hamborger Veermaster
8oz PS LTF


----------



## Big D KC

*Re: Pipe Ebay Finds and Wins*

Here are the latest ebay buys over the last couple months! 4 nosewarmers and 2 that just miss the mark at 5" in overall length.

On the left top to bottom:
Hilson Avanti #215
Davids Own Exclusive
Brebbia "Junior"

On the right top to bottom:
Castello Trademark KK in shape #55
Savinelli "Birks Sport" #054
Butz-Choquin Gentleman #93


----------



## IHT

*Re: Pipe Ebay Finds and Wins*



nrg2 said:


> I was looking on Ebay and saw a few ser jacopo's going for cheap, one with no reserve. There's a Domina 2000 as well, that's the one I'm most interested in winning


most sellers start the bids of low and with no reserve. it costs them less in ebay fees somehow.

also, i've seen pipes jump $100 in total price in the last 20 seconds, when most of the real bidders come in to try and snipe 'em.
edit: i've actually been a part of an auction that went from $60 to $210 over the last minute - it was for 5 tins of pipe tobacco that went for $65 a month prior.


----------



## pkmaven

*Re: Pipe Ebay Finds and Wins*

_I have deleted (sold) all my "ordinary pipes" in favor of Ben Wade, Preben Holmes created masterpieces! My largest, tomahawk-shaped pipe Ben Wade "MATT",is having a dark tortoise lucite stem created that matches the original. These are the coolest smoking pipes I have ever owned, and unlike my grandfather's pipes, these are fine examples of a skill owned by one of the most famous pipe designers of our time._


----------



## DubintheDam

*Re: PAD and TAD*

I've been padding and tadding all over the place, but a few I like to mention are:

My new Caminetto, really light, smokes superbly, if there all this good I'll be buying another.

I added another three tins of Petes Uni Flake, I've revisited this blend of late and it is a pleasure to do so...I'd forgotten how great it is.

Bought and popped some Maduro by McConnells...outstanding light and natural navy blend, highly recommend for a light alternative for those who like a navy blend.

Recently bought and popped some WO Larsen's Curly Cut Flake...superb...light danish with great natural hay and critrus flavor with a danish honey background...a bit like MacB's Mixture but the upmarket version.

And my two latest Neerup's outstanding.


----------



## Requiem

*Re: PAD and TAD*

Pipe smoking since late October 2008, I've bought 7 new pipes and about :ask: ... 35 oz of tobaccos. Already looking for my 8th.


----------



## Requiem

*Re: PAD and TAD*



JAX-cr said:


> As promised, my own pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a straight pipe with a Walnut finish. The bowl is the classic Billard shape.


the 2nd pipe I bought is also a Big Ben 310, although mine as a sadle stem, a Lovat shape I guess. It whistles a little bit, though.


----------



## leeFX

I just won an auction on a Bari "De Luxe 701", really liked the style of the pipe...
Anyone have information on "Bari"?

The stamp on the stem looks just like first one listed under Bari on pipephil.eu (B-Bd -- Pipes : Logos & Estampilles - Logos & markings)... they state that 


> Brand founded by Viggo Nielsen in 1950 and sold to Van Eicken Tobaccos in 1978. At this time Age Bogelund managed Bari's production. The company has been bought in 1993 by Helmer Thomson.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Bari - Pipedia


----------



## dogsplayinpoker

Got this new-to-me Castello from Marty over at pulversbriar.com
Great guy and some very good deals if you keep your eye out.


----------



## leeFX

Mad Hatter said:


> Bari - Pipedia


Thank you. Haven't heard of Pipedia but it is now bookmarked!


----------



## IHT

dogsplayinpoker said:


> View attachment 28811
> 
> 
> Got this new-to-me Castello from Marty over at pulversbriar.com
> Great guy and some very good deals if you keep your eye out.


very nice, jason.


----------



## Subotaj

Some of my new auctions on eBay for this week,
here is a few examples of "The Best" for this week:

Senatorov Latvia New Pipe PERFECT Ring Grain Ramses WOW


Alexander Saharov Russia New Pipe PERFECT Blowfish Wow!


Jan Kroupa New Magnum Pipe Straight Grain PERFECT W O W

Karel Krska of Czech New Pipe Cross Grain Dublin, SUPER

Senatorov Latvia New Pipe PERFECT Cross Grain Volcano!!

and many more..
Thank You!


----------



## hunter1127

1982 Zenith XMAS pipe from ebay tonight. Anyone have experience w/ these?


----------



## Subotaj

Hello again,
New pipes for auctions on eBay for this week.
This week i have smooth, rusticated and sandblasted.
Thank you again and good luck!

IL Duca Mint New Pipe Sandblasted Ring Grain Snail LOOK

Senatorov Latvia New Pipe PERFECT Ring Grain Billiard!!

Alexander Saharov Russia New Pipe Straight Grain Egg!

Ponomarchuk Mint New Pipe Gorgeous Ring Grain Blast WOW

This one was designed by me:

DeJarnett Pipe Special Design Hand Rusticated Tomato!!!

Thank you.


----------



## Dedalus

For my 100th post, here are a couple pics of my newest Peterson. Smokes great, dedicated to VaPers.


----------



## rrb

This is the last one I got from ebay, a Duncan. 
I have another Duncan and I think they are awesome smokes.


----------



## Dedalus

Just received my order in the mail: 
8 oz. SG St. James Flake, and one tin
8 oz. SG Best Brown Flake, and one tin
8 oz. H&H AJ's VaPer
and a 1941 replica, solid brass zippo pipe lighter


----------



## King

*Roush pipe, Full Bent Dublin.*

I purchased a Larry Roush made pipe.
I am coming from a cigar smokers background, so lots of puffing. Which is not pipe freindly, usually.
But this pipe smokes incredible. I very highly recommend anyone looking for a pricey (to many people, but not others) pipe, to cosider a Roush pipe.

Plus, the craftsmanship, is spot on.

Cheers


----------



## dmkerr

Having some extra time today while our system was down (thankfully not the 'net!) I found a beautiful smooth il Ceppo grade 4 pipe with a silver band and an unsmoked Caminetto Business finish, also with a silver band, from Marty Pulvers at pulversbriar.com. The two set me back $265 including shipping. GREAT deals. If you search and do some comparison shopping, bargains are out there. And if you're fortunate enough that Marty has some time to chat, what an absolute treat! This guy has not only been around the block, he owns a lot of the real estate. Really knowledgeable and dryly humorous guy. Fun to talk to.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I got hit with a case of PAD today................. and after I swore those days were over. Here's the results: a new Northern Briars canadian and a pair of Ben Wade dublin estates


----------



## DubintheDam

All three are outstanding, I do love a nice Dublin, but that Canadian is one of the nicest I've ever seen, super long shank, nice shape and superb blasting....me thinks you did very well.


----------



## sepia5

Recently decided to pick the pipes back up on a regular basis and, logically, that means I need to score some new pipes during the greatest economic downturn since the Great Depression. Makes perfect sense, right? Scored this Il Ceppo the other day:




























I've always really liked the Italian pipes, and Il Ceppo makes some of my favorites, aesthetically speaking. Anyone have any experience with how they smoke, though?


----------



## IrishCamel81

Here's that Brebbia I was talking about. They did a great job on the rustication, and has so far it is quite a pipe for $75.


----------



## Mad Hatter

IrishCamel81 said:


> Here's that Brebbia I was talking about. They did a great job on the rustication, and has so far it is quite a pipe for $75.


I love the rustication and black on black look of that pipe.


----------



## dmkerr

sepia5 said:


> I've always really liked the Italian pipes, and Il Ceppo makes some of my favorites, aesthetically speaking. Anyone have any experience with how they smoke, though?


They smoke GREAT! I have a sandblast oom paul (awesome looking blast) and a smooth grade 4 with a silver band bent dublin and they both are amazing smokers. You won't be sorry.


----------



## nrg2

Tim West, Stanwell King, Peterson's Sherlock Holmes, and many more, check them out!!!!!!!!!

eBay Seller: idrinktea25: Collectibles, Books items on eBay.com


----------



## nrg2

Luciano Pipe, Stanwell Manor, Erik Nording 1998 Bamboo Pipe plus Many More. All of these pipes are starting at 99 cents, and if you keep an eye on them you could end up getting a great bargain. Worth a look.

eBay Seller: idrinktea25: Collectibles, Books items on eBay.com


----------



## drastic_quench

Please stop spamming the boards with your auctions. It's crass.


----------



## Mad Hatter

nrg2 said:


> Luciano Pipe, Stanwell Manor, Erik Nording 1998 Bamboo Pipe plus Many More. All of these pipes are starting at 99 cents, and if you keep an eye on them you could end up getting a great bargain. Worth a look.
> 
> eBay Seller: idrinktea25: Collectibles, Books items on eBay.com


*So are you going to keep spamming our threads with advertisements?*


----------



## WWhermit

I was wondering how long this was going to take.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## pro2625

IrishCamel81 said:


> Here's that Brebbia I was talking about. They did a great job on the rustication, and has so far it is quite a pipe for $75.


Wow man awesome pipe! How does she smoke?


----------



## nrg2

No I'm done posting threads, I honestly didn't think people would mind. I figured since this was a pipe smoking forum, its members might like a chance to see a large selection of pipes for a very low price, but that obviously isn't the case. I apologize to all that I've "bothered" in this process, sorry for forcing you to read my threads. I am still new to this forum, and if you might have read on other threads of mine, people have made suggestions to me for where I should post threads of this nature. One of the areas suggested by the site moderator was Pipe, Tobacco and Ebay acquisitions, another was Want to Trade/sell/buy. All of my most recent threads have been placed in these suggested areas, but I feel by posting my threads, which you have the choice of looking at or passing over, I'm bothering too many members of this forum, so I will cease in posting threads. I never meant to anger anyone, I was just never sure of where to post my items. This is the first forum I've ever been a part of, and I'd like to apologize to everyone for my lack of experience:violin:
My violin plays for you.


----------



## DubintheDam

Nrg2...your forgiven....but now you know.....and you also know how quickly you will be redirected. Best of luck with your pipe sale.


----------



## sepia5

nrg2 said:


> No I'm done posting threads, I honestly didn't think people would mind. I figured since this was a pipe smoking forum, its members might like a chance to see a large selection of pipes for a very low price, but that obviously isn't the case. I apologize to all that I've "bothered" in this process, sorry for forcing you to read my threads. I am still new to this forum, and if you might have read on other threads of mine, people have made suggestions to me for where I should post threads of this nature. One of the areas suggested by the site moderator was Pipe, Tobacco and Ebay acquisitions, another was Want to Trade/sell/buy. All of my most recent threads have been placed in these suggested areas, but I feel by posting my threads, which you have the choice of looking at or passing over, I'm bothering too many members of this forum, so I will cease in posting threads. I never meant to anger anyone, I was just never sure of where to post my items. This is the first forum I've ever been a part of, and I'd like to apologize to everyone for my lack of experience:violin:
> My violin plays for you.


In all honesty, the ads for your pipes are probably unnecessary. I think most that frequent this forum probably check eBay pipe listings religiously. If you're a pipe and tobacco enthusiast, I hope you'll stick around and contribute in other ways.


----------



## Subotaj

3 of my new No Reserve price auctions:

Senatorov Latvia New Pipe Fantastic Straight Grain WoW!

Saharov Russia New Mint Pipe Pocket Magnum Chubby Lovat

Ryan Quagliata New Pipe Amazing Cross Grain Blowfish NR

Thank you!


----------



## Dzrtrat

Seriously???


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Originally, before we combined a few threads, this thread was entitled Ebay Finds and Acquisitions. If you go back a bit, you'll seeing posts where members referenced Ebay for sales of tobacco tins, accessories, and pipes. It was merely a "heads-up" to our members, and occaisionally, members would post their own items. It was really never a problem.

I suggested that Subotaj post his items in here rather than in the WTS area, which could get "tricky with the "auction language" in there. nrg2 was really just following my recommendation. I'll take the blame for that.

Having said this, I do think that we are friends and contributors of the Cigar and Pipe Forums first, and I'd hate to see someone just come in for the sole intent on advertising their goods. We certainly should keep an eye out for this, and if you feel this courtesy is being abused, report it. Down the road, we can make changes if need be.


----------



## Plazma

New acquisitions. I went to The Tinder Box in Santa Monica, a nice B&M Est. 1928. Maybe not the friendliest guys, but certainly a help.

A Tin of Sherlock Holmes, Missouri Meer corn cob, and a house blend called "continental" according to the gentleman that helped me one of their best selling blends. The stor had some really nice items, high end pipes, some decent baccys. The only thing I didn't like was that all their estate pipes were running around 70+.


----------



## DonCarlos

Look at my latest eBay aquisition, I love it!
*L'anatra dalle Uova D'oro **PETTINATA with silver ring *

*-Hand Made*

*














Dimension:Long 16 cm. High 5,8** cm.Diameter Max.of Bowl on 5 cm.Diameter in of bowl on 2,4 cm.*


----------



## IrishCamel81

DonCarlos said:


> Look at my latest eBay aquisition, I love it!
> *L'anatra dalle Uova D'oro **PETTINATA with silver ring *
> 
> *-Hand Made*
> 
> *
> View attachment 29035
> *
> 
> *
> View attachment 29036
> Dimension:Long 16 cm. High 5,8** cm.Diameter Max.of Bowl on 5 cm.Diameter in of bowl on 2,4 cm.*


Well done, stem work looks sharp!:first:


----------



## Plazma

Thankyou Mars Cigars


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

Just scored a Sav. Hercules 611 EX on fleabay for about 35 bucks.  I'm super excited because I have been wanting to pick up a Herc. for awhile.


----------



## plexiprs

This just arrived, very well packed and in under a week.

Goodness, but aren't those Italians gorgeous ladies??

​
:shock:


----------



## Mister Moo

Dag...


----------



## Dedalus

:jaw: That appears to be the size of my fist.


----------



## plexiprs

Mister Moo said:


> Dag...


Exactly what I said when I took it out of the sock ...... and some other choice word .....



Dedalus said:


> :jaw: That appears to be the size of my fist.


Then remind me to be very, very nice around you!

​
I might fire it up this evening, if I can get all the appropriate permits in time ...... :mrgreen:


----------



## Mister Moo

Wuzzit weigh, Plex?


----------



## plexiprs

Mister Moo said:


> Wuzzit weigh, Plex?


77 grams. Mostly just a large hole filled with air ..


----------



## DubintheDam

Should have but couldn't resist this one. A Pete Gold Spigot! The sterling pound is low against the euro the moment and being an Irish man that loves a nice bulldog.....$181....but they usually cost $600 new....nice

PETERSON'S GOLD MOUNTED SPIGOT 999S ESTATE PIPE 1981 - eBay (item 290303856445 end time Mar-28-09 13:00:31 PDT)


----------



## Dedalus

Well done, Dub!


----------



## Mister Moo

Way nice spigot, Dub'. I am a fan of those guys. I expect it'll smoke long and cool. :tu


----------



## DubintheDam

Mister Moo said:


> Way nice spigot, Dub'. I am a fan of those guys. I expect it'll smoke long and cool. :tu


Thanks Dan, expensive but they don't show up very often. I prefer the fishtail, and I don't think this shape is a system from research done, it ticks all the boxes...I like to think I deserve a classic gentleman's high grade Pete...real classy. Every Irishman should have one....next will be a Royal Irish.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Here are my Ebay takes for the month: Dr Grabow Viscount lovat (unsmoked), Tanganyika meer-lined bulldog, meerschaum billiard and bulldog, unknown african meer bent dublin, Hardcastle second billiard and the bottom photo is a Savinelli Roma Billiard.





http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...081655&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0


----------



## Searchlight

Any good reason a Boswell pipe is up for only $50?

 J.M. BOSWELL 2000 U.S.A. HAND MADE TOBACCO PIPE - eBay (item 270366066615 end time Apr-28-09 07:55:28 PDT)


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

Searchlight said:


> Any good reason a Boswell pipe is up for only $50?
> 
> Â Â Â J.M. BOSWELL 2000 U.S.A. HAND MADEÂ TOBACCO PIPE - eBay (item 270366066615 end time Apr-28-09 07:55:28 PDT)


Bowell has lower end pipes in the ~$50-75 range. From the looks of that pipe, I am guessing he would sell it for 60-70 new.


----------



## N7COF

DubintheDam said:


> Should have but couldn't resist this one. A Pete Gold Spigot! The sterling pound is low against the euro the moment and being an Irish man that loves a nice bulldog.....$181....but they usually cost $600 new....nice
> 
> PETERSON'S GOLD MOUNTED SPIGOT 999S ESTATE PIPE 1981 - eBay (item 290303856445 end time Mar-28-09 13:00:31 PDT)


Hi Dub

Great looking pipe, I'm partial to bulldogs & pipes with diamond shanks & saddle bits. I broke down & bought a Dunhill that will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## dillonmcmurphy

I recently bought a Savinelli Natural straight dublin with a vulcanite stem from pipesandcigars.com. It has a couple of fills but smokes pretty well. I darkened it by rubbing oil on it which I collected from the sides of my nose lol (sounds gross but had it recommended to me as a better way to darken it than olive oil). I also bought a brand new Peterson Donegal Rocky 03 on ebay. I christened it last night with some Peterson's Irish Flake (what better tobacco to break it in with than Pete's IF?) and I have to say I absoloutely LOVE it. It smokes cool and dry and as far as looks and comfort go, it's top notch.

The Sav Natural:




The Peterson Donegal Rocky:


----------



## DubintheDam

Nice purchase Dillion, I particularly like the Donegal Rocky, it's a good example of the range.


----------



## dillonmcmurphy

Thanks Dub. Yeah I love the Donegal. It's a beautiful pipe and smokes amazingly.


----------



## sepia5

I think I may have just gotten a steal on eBay. I've been wanting a gourd meer calabash for a while now, but it seems like they're always (1) too expensive; (2) in terrible condition; or (3) of unknown origin, meaning who knows about the quality of the meer (or even if it actually is meer) and other materials. So when I noticed this:

Meerschaum Calabash + case - eBay (item 140310552959 end time Apr-03-09 12:09:49 PDT)

I thought I'd go for it. Despite the ridiculous $24.95 for shipping from Canada, I still landed this one for $56. Take a close look at that first picture, too. See the sticker on the case? It appears to be a CAO-made pipe. Any thoughts? Anyone have a CAO meer? Would you say I got as good of a deal as I think I did?


----------



## Mad Hatter

It sure looks good. I think you got a deal. Sometimes a high shipping rate causes enough indignation that no one will bid on an item. I've gotten several good pipes for a dollar or two when the shipping was listed as $8 - $12.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

sepia5 said:


> I think I may have just gotten a steal on eBay. I've been wanting a gourd meer calabash for a while now, but it seems like they're always (1) too expensive; (2) in terrible condition; or (3) of unknown origin, meaning who knows about the quality of the meer (or even if it actually is meer) and other materials. So when I noticed this:
> 
> Meerschaum Calabash + case - eBay (item 140310552959 end time Apr-03-09 12:09:49 PDT)
> 
> I thought I'd go for it. Despite the ridiculous $24.95 for shipping from Canada, I still landed this one for $56. Take a close look at that first picture, too. See the sticker on the case? It appears to be a CAO-made pipe. Any thoughts? Anyone have a CAO meer? Would you say I got as good of a deal as I think I did?


It's a looker. I was actually eyeing it too, but I just bought two new pipes. 

Congrats!


----------



## DubintheDam

sepia5 said:


> I think I may have just gotten a steal on eBay. I've been wanting a gourd meer calabash for a while now, but it seems like they're always (1) too expensive; (2) in terrible condition; or (3) of unknown origin, meaning who knows about the quality of the meer (or even if it actually is meer) and other materials. So when I noticed this:
> 
> Meerschaum Calabash + case - eBay (item 140310552959 end time Apr-03-09 12:09:49 PDT)
> 
> I thought I'd go for it. Despite the ridiculous $24.95 for shipping from Canada, I still landed this one for $56. Take a close look at that first picture, too. See the sticker on the case? It appears to be a CAO-made pipe. Any thoughts? Anyone have a CAO meer? Would you say I got as good of a deal as I think I did?


Super deal!


----------



## KinnScience

DubintheDam said:


> Super deal!


Well, I realize my opinion may be taken somewhat less seriously, however I have been researching pipes and prices of pipes pretty heavily for the last month. I'd have to say that you got a good deal on that pipe. The meerschaum looks very nice and the gourd looks good as well. It certainly is not a cheap grade... nice block of meer. Congrats.


----------



## sepia5

Thanks for the input, guys. I loaded up my only current meer--an SMS bent egg--with Blackwoods Flake tonight and had just an outstanding smoke. I'm looking forward to adding another, though I don't know whether a calabash would make for a good flake pipe (maybe it would be decent with plenty of rubbing?) Maybe this isn't the place to pose this question, but for those of you that do smoke a gourd calabash, what do you usually smoke in it?


----------



## Plazma

Yay My Nording came in today here's some pics

Top Shot









Stem:









Profile:









This one does need some work though, it'll be the first pipe I do a big clean on.


----------



## plexiprs

Ahhh, another young Italian lass has alighted at Casa Plex. Seems I can't keep them away .......

This one has quite the set of, uh, I mean, bowl, perhaps more than even the double-D's!


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

Had a bad case of TAD hit this month. Ended up with:

Savinelli Hercules 611EX from Ebay:

Johs Bent Apple from smokingpipes.com

Savinelli Hercules 803EX from cupojoes:










4 Pipe Carrying Pouch from pipesandcigars.com:










And the following tins:

1 - GL Pease Maltese Falcon
1 - GL Pease Westminster
1 - McClelland Frog Morton
1 - McClelland Christmas Cheer 2008
2 - Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake
2 - AC Peterson Escudo
1 - Dunhill Nightcap


----------



## Dedalus

Just received an order that included a senior pipe reamer, a 3 pipe rack, and a bunch of stuff to get my buddy started (2 cobs, pipe cleaners, pipe tool, sample of 5 different baccys). So, here's a picture of my collection now that I can display all my pipes.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I love the fish Ded


----------



## BrSpiritus

3 e-bay buys all refurbed pipes and I got them for less than $15 each. 1st is a Carey Magic Inch, 2nd is a Dr Grabow from the 60's and the last is a Kaywoodie from 60's.


----------



## BigKev77

A Two Cousins cedar pipe rack I won last night.



I also picked up 9 super cheap pipes to practice refurbishing.


----------



## ghe-cl

That's a great looking pipe rack. They really do nice work.


----------



## dillonmcmurphy

Here's a Wally Frank 1/4 bent rhodesian I won on ebay. I just did a salt and alcohol treatment on the bowl, shined up the briar with a little elbow grease, and cleaned/sterilized the stem and shank. I still need to sand the vulcanite stem because it's a bit rough. The previous owner must have bleached it or something along those lines. It has a few dings and fills but it's a decently old pipe and I like the shape.


----------



## BrSpiritus

I just picked up a wally frank last night. Don't know anything about them are they good smoking pipes?


----------



## VoteKinky06

I've been shopping pipes all day on and off for literally weeks now to find the perfect first briar. I started out thinking I wanted a smooth bent, but then ran across one that was seriously love at first sight, and surprise surprise, its straight rusticated. I'll throw some pics up if I win it, just don't want to jinx it for now....don't know what I'll do if I lose it..never seen one like it...we are perfect for each other:boohoo:


----------



## DeadFrog

bigkev77 said:


> A Two Cousins cedar pipe rack I won last night.
> 
> I also picked up 9 super cheap pipes to practice refurbishing.


Wow, that is a beautiful pipe rack. I need to invest in something like this.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

DeadFrog said:


> Wow, that is a beautiful pipe rack. I need to invest in something like this.


I agree, the wife might actually let me keep my pipes out in the open if I had one of these!


----------



## sepia5

I've been falling hard lately. First, I scored this Upshall Canadian on eBay:


























Then I decided to order pretty much all the stuff smokingpipes carries that I've been wanting to try. One tin of each:

Erinmore Flake
Dan Da Vinci
Dan Sweet Vanilla Honeydew
GLP Barbary Coast
GLP Blackpoint
SG Kendal Cream Flake
Mac Baren Navy Flake
G&H Rum Flake
Davidoff Royalty
McClelland's Blackwoods Flake (actually, I have tried this--it's a favorite!)
McClelland VA #27
McClelland Navy Cavendish
McClelland Dark Star
Rattray's Old Gowrie
C&D Autumn Evening

And I'm still itching, though I'm sure my girlfriend is going to give me quite a scratching when all this arrives . . . .


----------



## Mad Hatter

Love that pipe


----------



## KinnScience

Ya! .. nice pipe. M Hatter has me going on billiards. I'm not even looking at bents these days.


----------



## sepia5

KinnScience said:


> Ya! .. nice pipe. M Hatter has me going on billiards. I'm not even looking at bents these days.


Billiards and Canadians have grown on me as I've taken to smaller bowl sizes. Anymore I'd much rather have 2-3 small bowls in the evening than 1 big bowl. I also find that big bowls often don't work so well with flakes.


----------



## KinnScience

morefifemusicanyone said:


> Had a bad case of TAD hit this month. Ended up with:...........


Hmmm ... don't ya love those Johs'? I'm guessing they are not going to be at these prices forever ... what ya think? They really smoke wonderfully.

Oh, and the Hercules? I love my Herc. I smoke VA/Burly in mine ... nice and cooool. Had that one last night in fact.

puffin on the Randy Wiley now .... VA/Per pipe. Solani... mmmmm. I doubt I'll finish before I doze.

Congrats on your new pipes! Did you see that Johs horn? I may try for that ... after I take a break and let a few more checks get into my bank. Of course, I don't expect it to last long. $200 for a horn with good grain? Probably be gone till I recover from my latest buying spree.

Happy puffin!


----------



## KinnScience

sepia5 said:


> Billiards and Canadians have grown on me as I've taken to smaller bowl sizes. Anymore I'd much rather have 2-3 small bowls in the evening than 1 big bowl. I also find that big bowls often don't work so well with flakes.


I like small bowls for FVF ... and G&H sliced brown twist . If I tried to put those in a big bowl .. I'd be passed out before I got to the middle 

Billiards appeal to a "traditional" perspective fostered by my esteemed collegue. Elegant in their simplicity, and traditional look.... Keeps the slobber out of the shank too.:madgrin:

puff puff puff


----------



## DeadFrog

sepia5 said:


> I've been falling hard lately. First, I scored this Upshall Canadian on eBay:
> 
> Then I decided to order pretty much all the stuff smokingpipes carries that I've been wanting to try. One tin of each:
> 
> Erinmore Flake
> Dan Da Vinci
> Dan Sweet Vanilla Honeydew
> GLP Barbary Coast
> GLP Blackpoint
> SG Kendal Cream Flake
> Mac Baren Navy Flake
> G&H Rum Flake
> Davidoff Royalty
> McClelland's Blackwoods Flake (actually, I have tried this--it's a favorite!)
> McClelland VA #27
> McClelland Navy Cavendish
> McClelland Dark Star
> Rattray's Old Gowrie
> C&D Autumn Evening
> 
> And I'm still itching, though I'm sure my girlfriend is going to give me quite a scratching when all this arrives . . . .


Cool pipe. Canadians are really starting to grow on me. And I'm not just saying that cuz I live here! It scares me to think of what I'd pay locally for that score of baccy. That's a pretty sweet haul.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

KinnScience said:


> Hmmm ... don't ya love those Johs'? I'm guessing they are not going to be at these prices forever ... what ya think? They really smoke wonderfully.
> 
> Oh, and the Hercules? I love my Herc. I smoke VA/Burly in mine ... nice and cooool. Had that one last night in fact.
> 
> puffin on the Randy Wiley now .... VA/Per pipe. Solani... mmmmm. I doubt I'll finish before I doze.
> 
> Congrats on your new pipes! Did you see that Johs horn? I may try for that ... after I take a break and let a few more checks get into my bank. Of course, I don't expect it to last long. $200 for a horn with good grain? Probably be gone till I recover from my latest buying spree.
> 
> Happy puffin!


Thanks for the Comments. This is my first Johs, though I have a Bjarne (which he probably carved). So far so good, it is a keen smoker. The draft hole is a bit above the bottom of the bowl, but I'll throw some pipe mud in there to give it a fix. The pipe is a real looker imho.

Damn, that is one nice horn on smokingpipes!

I try not to look at pipes priced above $100


----------



## sepia5

DeadFrog said:


> Cool pipe. Canadians are really starting to grow on me. And I'm not just saying that cuz I live here! It scares me to think of what I'd pay locally for that score of baccy. That's a pretty sweet haul.


$125 for the tins, shipped from Smokingpipes (which I think is in South Carolina(?)). Nudge. Nudge . . . .


----------



## DeadFrog

sepia5 said:


> $125 shipped. Nudge. Nudge . . . .


Ha! New pipe = divorce! :lol:

I've been okay with the odd $20-ish ebay estate pick up, but the wife freaked when I bought my new Pete. So I have to be relatively good for a while. :madgrin:

I can't stop looking at that pipe rack though.......

EDIT: I see you meant the tobacco. That same purchase would run me $450 before taxes if I bought it locally at $30/50g tin! I am going to place an online order in the next month or so. Probably go with about 200g of different blends. I'm scared of the taxes/duties I'll be assessed though!


----------



## dillonmcmurphy

BrSpiritus said:


> I just picked up a wally frank last night. Don't know anything about them are they good smoking pipes?


I have heard good things about them. I smoked mine for the first time last night with some Boswell's Countryside (great mild english tobacco). Wow, that pipe smokes like a champ! It smoked dry and cool all the way through the bowl, and I really want to emphasize how dry the smoke was. It was absoloutely fantastic! When I recieved the pipe it was a bit dirty and had a stinger. There was also a good build-up of cake in the very bottom of the bowl. I reamed it down, but didn't completely remove it. Why go through all the trouble of building up cake in the heel of the pipe (where it's hard to build) if theres some there already? I also did a salt and alcohol treatment and completely sterilized everything. One thing I want to add is that this pipe has a wider diameter bore than any of my other pipes. I don't know what the bore size does to the smoking characteristics, but it was very enjoyable. Great pipe, and great ebay find!


----------



## DeadFrog

Picked up another estate off ebay the other day. It was listed as an Alpha Burl Freehand Israel pipe. Looks like it'll need a bit of work, but I've been looking forward to getting a pipe that I could bring back to life. Plus, I liked the shape and the price. Got it for $9.99.


----------



## DubintheDam

morefifemusicanyone said:


> Thanks for the Comments. This is my first Johs, though I have a Bjarne (which he probably carved). So far so good, it is a keen smoker. The draft hole is a bit above the bottom of the bowl, but I'll throw some pipe mud in there to give it a fix. The pipe is a real looker imho.
> 
> Damn, that is one nice horn on smokingpipes!
> 
> I try not to look at pipes priced above $100


If this is only $200, that's a helluva lotta pipe for the money...very nice pipe.


----------



## BigKev77

I just wanted to say this has been a rare ebay experience. I got an e-mail from the seller saying shipping was less than he had quoted and he would be returning the money. That was a shock. Tim at Two Cousins is the seller and has been a great guy throughout the purchase. Check out their work here Welcome to Two Cousins Pipe Racks I had been wanting one of their racks for some time. It just so happened they were doing a little spring cleaning on ebay when I found this one.



bigkev77 said:


> A Two Cousins cedar pipe rack I won last night.
> 
> I also picked up 9 super cheap pipes to practice refurbishing.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I won this lot on Ebay today. There were a couple of pipes in it I wanted and I plan to sell the rest, cheap, after I have a chance to clean them. If anyone's interested in picking up some cheapies I'll post them in the WTS in a couple of weeks.


----------



## DeadFrog

Mad Hatter said:


> I won this lot on Ebay today. There were a couple of pipes in it I wanted and I plan to sell the rest, cheap, after I have a chance to clean them. If anyone's interested in picking up some cheapies I'll post them in the WTS in a couple of weeks.


Nice lot of pipes you won...congrats!


----------



## DubintheDam

Mad Hatter said:


> I won this lot on Ebay today. There were a couple of pipes in it I wanted and I plan to sell the rest, cheap, after I have a chance to clean them. If anyone's interested in picking up some cheapies I'll post them in the WTS in a couple of weeks.


Second row, the meer, and two down the black sandblast canadian looks very interesting, what are they and how much...dub


----------



## Mad Hatter

DubintheDam said:


> Second row, the meer, and two down the black sandblast canadian looks very interesting, what are they and how much...dub


Actually there are two meers in this lot and a pair of Big Bens. They were the reason I bid. The listing was vague and it'll probably be a week before I get them and have a chance to look them over.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I finally scraped together enough for a little TAD

Cornell & Diehl: Exhausted Rooster 2oz 
1 
Mac Baren: Club Blend 100g 
1 
Mac Baren: Roll Cake 100g 
9 
Mac Baren: Stockton 100g 
1 
Mac Baren: Burley: London Blend 16oz 
1 
Solani: Silver Label - 660 100g 
1


----------



## plexiprs

A few recent Castello and Radice acquisitions ......


CASTELLO Greatline



CASTELLO Greatline



CASTELLO Rippled Dublin



RADICE Clear .....

Just love those Italian Ladies!


----------



## DeadFrog

^^^ Beautiful pipes! I especially like that rippled Dublin. Probably one of the nicest Dublin's I've seen. Congrats!


----------



## brianwalden

plexiprs said:


> A few recent Castello and Radice acquisitions ......
> 
> CASTELLO Greatline
> 
> CASTELLO Greatline
> 
> CASTELLO Rippled Dublin
> 
> RADICE Clear .....
> 
> Just love those Italian Ladies!


Those pipes are HUGE...
...or you've got really tiny hands. :lolat:


----------



## sepia5

brianwalden said:


> Those pipes are HUGE...
> ...or you've got really tiny hands. :lolat:


I think they are big pipes, but I'm also convinced Coopersark has pretty small hands . . . .


----------



## plexiprs

sepia5 said:


> I think they are big pipes, but I'm also convinced Coopersark has pretty small hands . . . .


They are larger than normal, but not as large as his hands make them look. The Radice is quite a bowl full - bout two and a half hours smoke!


----------



## sepia5

The latest eBay acquisition, an Ashton Pebble Grain XXX:







My first Ashton and a much heftier pipe than I realized it would be!


----------



## Mad Hatter

sepia5 said:


> The latest eBay acquisition, an Ashton Pebble Grain XXX:
> 
> My first Ashton and a much heftier pipe than I realized it would be!


Thats a great looking pipe


----------



## plexiprs

_Love_ the finish on that Ashton as well as the squared shank. Very nice!


----------



## DubintheDam

Love the Ashton, classy. My kinda pipe all over.


----------



## KinnScience

plexiprs said:


> A few recent Castello and Radice acquisitions ......
> 
> CASTELLO Greatline
> 
> CASTELLO Greatline
> 
> CASTELLO Rippled Dublin
> 
> RADICE Clear .....
> 
> Just love those Italian Ladies!


I love that Castello. You ever decide you are tired of that pipe ... please drop me a note.


----------



## commonsenseman

I just picked up my first three tins of tobacco. McConnell's Scottish Blend, Ashton Consummate Gentleman, & CAO Bill Bailey's Balkan Blend. 

Any thoughts on any of these?


----------



## DubintheDam

commonsenseman said:


> I just picked up my first three tins of tobacco. McConnell's Scottish Blend, Ashton Consummate Gentleman, & CAO Bill Bailey's Balkan Blend.
> 
> Any thoughts on any of these?


Scot Blend and Ashtons CG are both good stuff, as for BBB blend, never tried it.


----------



## mojo

My first pipe purchase in 20+ years since my last pipe purchase. This is my first Stanwell & first bulldog. I'm in the process of breaking the pipe in. Very happy with the pipe so far. I'm also waiting for the Dunhill & Mastro de Paja pipes to arrive. (I added the rubber bit today.)


----------



## dj1340

mojo said:


> My first pipe purchase in 20+ years since my last pipe purchase. This is my first Stanwell & first bulldog. I'm in the process of breaking the pipe in. Very happy with the pipe so far. I'm also waiting for the Dunhill & Mastro de Paja pipes to arrive. (I added the rubber bit today.)


I've got a Stanwell pretty close to that, you won't be disappointed. It is a great smoker


----------



## mojo

dj1340 said:


> I've got a Stanwell pretty close to that, you won't be disappointed. It is a great smoker


Thanks for the comment Don. I can see this pipe becoming one of my favorite one.


----------



## cp478

http://webmail.aol.com/42812/aol/en...t.aspx?uid=1.25324681&folder=NewMail&partId=1


----------



## cp478

my two ebay estate petersons


----------



## cp478

still need a little more cleaning and polishing but for $29 im completely happy


----------



## plexiprs

PU'ed a really nice paneled Silk Cut Radice, unsmoked for no where near the retail ......... Feels nice, thick walls, got a VaPer going as I type!


----------



## DeadFrog

plexiprs said:


> PU'ed a really nice paneled Silk Cut Radice, unsmoked for no where near the retail ......... Feels nice, thick walls, got a VaPer going as I type!


Now that's one cool pipe...congrats!


----------



## randyw41

Hey All,

Received a pipe from EBay and had to give it a major cleanup. Salt, Alcohol treatment ect. Well it cleaned up great. It's a Willard semi-bent model. Actually it looks like it wasn't really smoked all that much. Goopy icky stuff, aromatics probably? Burned some Old Dublin in it, and it smokes great. Once I get a decent cake built up, I think it'll be a winner. Don't know much about Willard Pipes, but I have a few of them, and all of them are excellent smokers. Now my all around fave pipe is a Bent Grabow from EBay, and you gotta try really hard to get the thing hot, no matter what you put in it.

Hey, if you live in Indianapolis, they opened a Cuban Restaurant off of 38th and Moller. The food is to die for, and the people working there are really friendly. Check out their Ropa Vieja. I've been waiting twenty years for a Cuban restaurant to open in Indy. Yee Haw! :target:


----------



## Hendu3270

I've been having impure thoughts about bulldog pipes lately so I decided to go ahead and pick one up. I also like Bjarne pipes. I only had one prior to this pipe but it smokes great so I figured why not get another. This pic is one from the auction, (don't have my camera with me at work right now), and will have to do for now. At first inspection everything looks fantastic. The stem has a very tight, snug fit and the air hole, just as my other Bjarne, appears to be directly in the bottom of the bowl. It's slightly smaller than I was thinking it might be but still has a nice feel to it. It will be smoked tonight. Can anyone recommend a "bulldog" that is a larger sized pipe? Nothing wrong with more additions in the future.....


----------



## dj1340

Hendu3270 said:


> I've been having impure thoughts about bulldog pipes lately so I decided to go ahead and pick one up. I also like Bjarne pipes. I only had one prior to this pipe but it smokes great so I figured why not get another. This pic is one from the auction, (don't have my camera with me at work right now), and will have to do for now. At first inspection everything looks fantastic. The stem has a very tight, snug fit and the air hole, just as my other Bjarne, appears to be directly in the bottom of the bowl. It's slightly smaller than I was thinking it might be but still has a nice feel to it. It will be smoked tonight. Can anyone recommend a "bulldog" that is a larger sized pipe? Nothing wrong with more additions in the future.....


 That is one fine pipe, I love the color. Check out Johs and some Pertersons. Randy Wiley makes some very nice ones.
Bulldogs have recently become my favorite pipe,good choice


----------



## mojo

Hendu3270 said:


> I've been having impure thoughts about bulldog pipes lately so I decided to go ahead and pick one up. I also like Bjarne pipes. I only had one prior to this pipe but it smokes great so I figured why not get another. This pic is one from the auction, (don't have my camera with me at work right now), and will have to do for now. At first inspection everything looks fantastic. The stem has a very tight, snug fit and the air hole, just as my other Bjarne, appears to be directly in the bottom of the bowl. It's slightly smaller than I was thinking it might be but still has a nice feel to it. It will be smoked tonight. Can anyone recommend a "bulldog" that is a larger sized pipe? Nothing wrong with more additions in the future.....


Nice looking pipe. I got the Stanwell bulldog recently. It's becoming one of my favorite pipes. I was surprised with its "smaller" size but it's the right size for me.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Peterson XL bulldogs (mine is an XL13) are larger


----------



## smurph

I'd ask everyone to hold off bidding on any pipes for the next week as I'm looking to get my first 'good' pipe. 



ya right... Guess i'll just have to get better at sniping.


----------



## plexiprs

smurph said:


> I'd ask everyone to hold off bidding on any pipes for the next week as I'm looking to get my first 'good' pipe.
> 
> ya right... Guess i'll just have to get better at sniping.


Most of the top ebay sellers are absent this week ........

Guess I'll find something _else_ to do ........

:juggle:


----------



## DubintheDam

Please forgive for breaching possible regulations here, but this just had to be done....


----------



## smurph

DubintheDam said:


> Please forgive for breaching possible regulations here, but this just had to be done....


Good one Dub. This may sound corny - but I feel humbled to be in your 'presence'. I just love watching your videos and seeing/hearing all you have to say. I think you should have your own late night talk show  - where you're smoking a pipe and interviewing folks. 'Reflections with Dub'.

I only wish you were still in Ireland. Going over next April to see family for a wedding (wife's cousin in County Leitrum, Manor Hamilton - i think) Plus I have family - very distant - on the Isle of Mull - Maclean/McLean castle.

Anyway... should get back to my watched items on ebay. haha. Bring on a Peterson Standard System...


----------



## commonsenseman

I just bought a new Dr. Grabow Grand Duke at a drug store for $22, and I started breaking it in tonight with a 1/2 bowl of Mac Baren Navy Flake. This might be slightly off-topic but I have a few observations as a very new pipe smoker. 

1) As a cigar smoker I usually puff pretty heavy every minute or so.....this doesn't seem to work so well with pipes. Tonight I tried taking very short quick puffs every few seconds. I noticed that it smoked much cooler, lasted longer (about 20 minutes, for a 1/2 bowl), and only went out on me once. Definately my best so far.

2) I'm pretty sure this is a pre-carbonized pipe, I didn't notice any foul smell & it seemed to burn quite well.

3) It's quite a bit larger than my original Grabow, which might play in to it smoking so much better.

4) I smoked it without a filter, because the draw seems too tight with it in. Didn't notice any problems with that. 

5) Why buy a more expensive pipe, when these seem to smoke very well & are so cheap? (Besides cosmetic reasons obviously)

Here are some picture I (quite poorly) took of the new Grabow compared to the old one.


----------



## DubintheDam

smurph said:


> Good one Dub. This may sound corny - but I feel humbled to be in your 'presence'. I just love watching your videos and seeing/hearing all you have to say. I think you should have your own late night talk show  - where you're smoking a pipe and interviewing folks. 'Reflections with Dub'.
> 
> I only wish you were still in Ireland. Going over next April to see family for a wedding (wife's cousin in County Leitrum, Manor Hamilton - i think) Plus I have family - very distant - on the Isle of Mull - Maclean/McLean castle.
> 
> Anyway... should get back to my watched items on ebay. haha. Bring on a Peterson Standard System...


Many thanks smurph, fine praise indeed. My second name is Gaffney which is a Scots Irish name...so I have very, very, very distant relatives that come from Dundee. To bring it back on topic....the best thing about buying or selling a pipe on Ebay is Peterson's, there are always loads and if you are selling you'll always get a fair price for them.


----------



## brianwalden

commonsenseman said:


> 1) As a cigar smoker I usually puff pretty heavy every minute or so.....this doesn't seem to work so well with pipes. Tonight I tried taking very short quick puffs every few seconds. I noticed that it smoked much cooler, lasted longer (about 20 minutes, for a 1/2 bowl), and only went out on me once. Definately my best so far.


Another method is to take long, constant, very gentle sips. Like everything with pipes the best method depends on the tobacco, the pipe and the person.



commonsenseman said:


> 4) I smoked it without a filter, because the draw seems too tight with it in. Didn't notice any problems with that.


I have the same problem with paper or charcoal filters. If you like filters but have trouble with them restricting airflow or clogging up, maybe give the Savinelli Balsa filters a shot.



commonsenseman said:


> 5) Why buy a more expensive pipe, when these seem to smoke very well & are so cheap? (Besides cosmetic reasons obviously)


I have two doctor grabows which I smoke as often as I do any of my other pipes. A few reasons besides just aesthetics: they tend to have thinner walls and they tend to have a varnish or something which makes it harder for the wood to breathe - both of these can both make the bowl heat up. My Riviera has both thin walls and that varnish on it, sometimes it gets so hot that the varnish starts to bubble up and flake off. Also it seems like the stems are a little cheaper than other pipes. I'm pretty sure they're vulcanite and not plastic, but they don't seem to be quite the same grade as other stems.

Anyway those are just a couple of reasons, I don't mean to hate on the Grabows; I like mine and they're the only briar pipe brand that I own more than one of. They're a good value and I always feel more comfortable with my less expensive pipes - I don't worry if I clench a little too hard or smoke a little too hot or let too much gunk build up on the rim of the bowl or any of that stuff.

One question for you experts. Is Grabow prounced with a short 'a' or a long 'a'? I always though it was how it looks with a short 'a', but at one tobacco shop they all pronounce it Gray-bow.


----------



## postoak

The thing is, you can get a higher quality (but used) pipe off of ebay, for a LOT less than a Dr. Grabow. A used pipe doesn't bother me at all if it is in good condition.


----------



## brianwalden

postoak said:


> The thing is, you can get a higher quality (but used) pipe off of ebay, for a LOT less than a Dr. Grabow. A used pipe doesn't bother me at all if it is in good condition.


True (although there aren't as many quality pipes on eBay for less than $25 including S/H these days), but you prove too much. That claim is true about any new pipe except pipes for which no higher quality pipe exists. If we're to accept your argument then it would logically follow that only in rare circumstances should anyone ever purchase a new pipe.

I'm not saying Grabows are spectacular pipes, but they're good pipes for the niche that they fill in the pipe world. If you know how to spot a quality pipe from a clunker and have a seller you can trust and have experience in refurbishing estate pipes, I agree you're better off buying an estate. But most new pipe smokers, who are the ones considering Grabows in the first place, don't have that experience. Buying a Dr. Grabow at their local drug store gives them a reliable briar and a reasonable price.


----------



## Mad Hatter

brianwalden said:


> One question for you experts. Is Grabow prounced with a short 'a' or a long 'a'? I always though it was how it looks with a short 'a', but at one tobacco shop they all pronounce it Gray-bow.


I'm not an expert but I think its pronounced Gray-bo rather than Grab-ow :ask:


----------



## postoak

That's true about the experience. I forget I know more than a new smoker. MY first pipe was a drugstore Dr. Grabow.

The pipes I've bought off the internet for, usually about $15.00 including postage, are not big name pipes, but solid smokers of reasonable quality such as Smokemaster, Sportsman, Mastercraft, E. Wilke, Kaywoodie, Yello-bole, and Bradford. For that same price, you can also gets lots of good pipes that just say "imported briar". For $30.00 you can pick up Savinellis and GBDs.

But the best bargains are when you bid on a lot of pipes. Some may be clunkers, but most will be good smokers. I've bought 7 pipes for $30 and $35, including postage and one of those sets included 2 piperacks with humidors!

Oh, and as for buying new. Well, some people just have to have new! Others can't stand the idea of smoking a pipe someone else has had in their mouths. Some people have so much money that it isn't a consideration on something like a pipe.


----------



## commonsenseman

brianwalden said:


> Another method is to take long, constant, very gentle sips. Like everything with pipes the best method depends on the tobacco, the pipe and the person.
> 
> I have the same problem with paper or charcoal filters. If you like filters but have trouble with them restricting airflow or clogging up, maybe give the Savinelli Balsa filters a shot.
> 
> I have two doctor grabows which I smoke as often as I do any of my other pipes. A few reasons besides just aesthetics: they tend to have thinner walls and they tend to have a varnish or something which makes it harder for the wood to breathe - both of these can both make the bowl heat up. My Riviera has both thin walls and that varnish on it, sometimes it gets so hot that the varnish starts to bubble up and flake off. Also it seems like the stems are a little cheaper than other pipes. I'm pretty sure they're vulcanite and not plastic, but they don't seem to be quite the same grade as other stems.
> 
> Anyway those are just a couple of reasons, I don't mean to hate on the Grabows; I like mine and they're the only briar pipe brand that I own more than one of. They're a good value and I always feel more comfortable with my less expensive pipes - I don't worry if I clench a little too hard or smoke a little too hot or let too much gunk build up on the rim of the bowl or any of that stuff.
> 
> One question for you experts. Is Grabow prounced with a short 'a' or a long 'a'? I always though it was how it looks with a short 'a', but at one tobacco shop they all pronounce it Gray-bow.


A few very good points. I'll definately give the Sav filters a try.

Now that you mention it, thicker walls may be one of the reasons this Dr. Grabow smokes so much better than my other one. The "original" had maybe 4mm thick walls, while the one I just purchase has at least 6mm walls. Doesn't seem like very much, but I guess 50% thicker is a big deal.


----------



## WWhermit

commonsenseman said:


> 5) Why buy a more expensive pipe, when these seem to smoke very well & are so cheap? (Besides cosmetic reasons obviously)QUOTE]
> 
> This goes along the same lines as "Why buy a more expensive car, like a Lexus, when a Yugo does the same thing?"
> 
> When you decide to step up and get an upper end pipe, you'll realize the differences. It's the way it smokes, the feel in your mouth, etc.
> 
> There are even noticeable differences in the types of vulcanite used. Peterson uses regular vulcanite. That's why it turns brown/green quickly. I got a pipe from Jan Zeman. I've huffed and puffed like crazy on that pipe, and it has yet to discolor at all.
> 
> Over time, you'll notice how much all the subtle differences add up to a more pleasant experience.
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


----------



## sepia5

Anyone else notice there were some serious deals to be had on eBay this weekend with the vultures in Chicago? I scored these two for less than I thought I'd land them:



Cavicchi 2C





Becker & Musico. Don't know too much about them, but the price was right and I've read good things. Tonight I FINALLY almost scored the ever-elusive Pete Mark Twain I've been looking for for so long, but alas, I was sniped with literally 10 seconds left. :violin:


----------



## postoak

I really like the look of that last pipe. :thumb:

My last eBay purchase was one of the same design, but used, and for $15.00, delivered. I ran some Captain Black (White) thru it last night.


----------



## plexiprs

Looks like a couple of real nice grabs. And yes, there was some interesting auctions on heels of Chicago . . . . as the wise one in this house is known to say, "Boy and their Toys." ;-p


----------



## Hendu3270

WWhermit said:


> When you decide to step up and get an upper end pipe, you'll realize the differences. It's the way it smokes, the feel in your mouth, etc.


Is there a general recognized price range that one needs to be in to have an "upper end" pipe?

I have one that's in the $120 range and a couple in the $50-$60 range and then a few in the $30-$40 range and they all smoke great. I did have to modify the air hole by drilling on one of the 30-40 pipes but it smokes very well. Are you referring to pipes in the $200 and up range?


----------



## DeadFrog

I just bought my first meer. A SMS Meerschaum that's only been smoked a couple of times. I'm really looking forward to smoking this guy!


----------



## DSturg369

She looks like a nice one Ryan, great score! :tu


----------



## DubintheDam

This one has a start bid of $20...just over an hour to and no bids......looks like a nice buy for someone.....

Peterson Rustic Kinsale, XL20 - eBay (item 180353362568 end time May-10-09 15:35:41 PDT)


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin

Won my first Stanwell on Ebay today. A straight Bulldog, I really like the bent bulldogs. I have four of them already. Does any one know how to date a Stenwell. As the seller gave some interesting info on what he knew about this pipe. Anyway, take a look and let me know if you have any input.. Thanks Brian

Stanwell Royal Briar REG'd No. #332 Saddled Bulldog - eBay (item 170329758577 end time May-12-09 15:43:20 PDT)


----------



## DubintheDam

Mr Mojo Risin said:


> Won my first Stanwell on Ebay today. A straight Bulldog, I really like the bent bulldogs. I have four of them already. Does any one know how to date a Stenwell. As the seller gave some interesting info on what he knew about this pipe. Anyway, take a look and let me know if you have any input.. Thanks Brian
> 
> Stanwell Royal Briar REG'd No. #332 Saddled Bulldog - eBay (item 170329758577 end time May-12-09 15:43:20 PDT)


In fairness the seller gives a good a history, it's a few decades old....that's all you really need to know....they only really went into big production in the fifties...started during the war. So you could have a 1950's Stanwell in mint condition for $23...not bad I'd say.


----------



## Mad Hatter

You might get some info searching the 332 nomenclature since there are some models changed or discontinued over time.


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin

From what I've researched this far, The pipe is from the early to mid 60's. Received it today, and it's in almost mint condition. Not a mark on the stem and just a very minor mark on the bowl. I would say maybe smoked once if at all. Needless to say Im very pleased with this purchase.
Brian


----------



## uvacom

I went a little crazy today and bought these two lepeltiers -

UNSMOKED PAIR OF LEPELTIER CLAY PIPES - PIPESTUD - eBay (item 390049536557 end time May-16-09 11:29:00 PDT)

and this Tsuge freehand dublin-esque type thing with the bamboo shank -

TSUGE STRAIGHT GRAIN W/PLATEAU RIM & BAMBOO SHANK - eBay (item 390049260280 end time May-16-09 10:57:00 PDT)


----------



## sepia5

uvacom said:


> I went a little crazy today and bought these two lepeltiers -
> 
> UNSMOKED PAIR OF LEPELTIER CLAY PIPES - PIPESTUD - eBay (item 390049536557 end time May-16-09 11:29:00 PDT)
> 
> and this Tsuge freehand dublin-esque type thing with the bamboo shank -
> 
> TSUGE STRAIGHT GRAIN W/PLATEAU RIM & BAMBOO SHANK - eBay (item 390049260280 end time May-16-09 10:57:00 PDT)


Heck of a deal on that Tsuge! My girlfriend just yelled at me for even looking at this thread. :tape2::whip:


----------



## DeadFrog

uvacom said:


> I went a little crazy today and bought these two lepeltiers -
> 
> UNSMOKED PAIR OF LEPELTIER CLAY PIPES - PIPESTUD - eBay (item 390049536557 end time May-16-09 11:29:00 PDT)
> 
> and this Tsuge freehand dublin-esque type thing with the bamboo shank -
> 
> TSUGE STRAIGHT GRAIN W/PLATEAU RIM & BAMBOO SHANK - eBay (item 390049260280 end time May-16-09 10:57:00 PDT)


Nice score! I saw those clay pipes on ebay yesterday and was tempted to place a bid, but managed to win another auction for a Dr.Grabow Freehand so I held back. Already in enough trouble with the wife as it is! :lol: I've been trying to score an Omega, but kept getting outbid at the last minute. I really like this shape, and really wanted to try out a Grabow. Managed to win this one with the initial first bid I placed days ago.


----------



## uvacom

Yeah, I thought the lepeltiers were the real steal myself - less than $20 apiece! The tsuge was really just an average used price for a tokyo, but my justification is that I initially was on a search for a smooth stanwell bamboo with plateau rim and this tsuge is exactly that, with nicer grain than most of the stanwells I've seen.


----------



## Dedalus

well done!


----------



## smurph

Off topic but not really off topic - Has anyone from the US or Canada ordered any pipes from Italy or Greece - or the UK for that matter? I've seen a few on there for decent bids etc. but just concerned with shipping. There's also a vendor called greensofleeds on ebay who seem to have many Pete's for sale.


----------



## freemansrus

My new Mario Grandi arrived off ebay this morning - i think its beautiful, what do you guys think?

(dont have a good enough camera to take my own pic:doh


----------



## dj1340

smurph said:


> Off topic but not really off topic - Has anyone from the US or Canada ordered any pipes from Italy or Greece - or the UK for that matter? I've seen a few on there for decent bids etc. but just concerned with shipping. There's also a vendor called greensofleeds on ebay who seem to have many Pete's for sale.


I have ordered a few pipes from Italy, Poland and Greece. I've had nothing but good luck with my orders. It took on average 15 days to get them shipped but they showed up in great shape. Shipping was reasonable, I think @$12 maybe on most


----------



## freemansrus

freemansrus said:


> My new Mario Grandi arrived off ebay this morning - i think its beautiful, what do you guys think?
> 
> (dont have a good enough camera to take my own pic:doh


hmm image didn't work...

its about 5.5inches long to get a perspective


----------



## mighty

Hey all, Ive never used ebay to order anything...ya its true...but I wanted to look at ebay to see what pipes are being offered. Are there certain search terms you prefer to use. I started with Pipe, and got back metal pipes for plumbing and all that, then tried smoking pipe with a little more success but Im sure there is a better way to search for the Pipes we use.

Any thoughts?

Also @ Free, that is a very nice looking pipe!

Mighty


----------



## Hendu3270

Mike,

When I first started searching for pipes on Ebay, I used "tobacco pipe" and "smoking pipe" as my searches. Then just weeded through the results and have found a few sellers that have stores with pipes that I like. You'll see certain pipes that are repeated over and over again in the results and those are from places in China I think and are like 9.99 with free shipping. You probably aren't looking for those pipes LOL. You can also search "Peterson Pipe", Bjarne", "Dunhill", etc. and get some good results.


----------



## mighty

Chris, good to know. Ya those China pipes are super tiny if you look at their measurements. Im not sure if they are just trying to sell them based off their image or what.

Thanks again.

Mike


----------



## Mad Hatter

Here's the link I always use

eBay - stanwell pipe, radice pipe and ferndown pipe items on eBay.com. Find IT on eBay.

To narrow it down and remove a lot of the junk you can click estate on the left hand side or you can search terms like Peterson, Savinelli, Hardcastle (any brand name) or shapes like dublin, billiard, bulldog, etc.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I ordered the following from marscigars today

1 lb Treasures of Ireland - Limerick
1 lb Hamborger Veermaster
1 lb MacBaren Club Blend
1 lb Kendal Cream Flake
1.5 lb Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake
1 2oz tin Esoterica Peacehaven
1 100g tin MacBaren Symphony


----------



## mighty

Mad Hatter said:


> I ordered the following from marscigars today
> 
> 1 lb Treasures of Ireland - Limerick
> 1 lb Hamborger Veermaster
> 1 lb MacBaren Club Blend
> 1 lb Kendal Cream Flake
> 1.5 lb Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake
> 1 2oz tin Esoterica Peacehaven
> 1 100g tin MacBaren Symphony


Looks like a good amount of variety there MadH. Is that Kendal Cream an aromatic? Which of those, or others do you find yourself preferring on a more of a daily basis?

Mike


----------



## DubintheDam

Just picked this one up....*1921...unsmoked* silverbanded London made...mint condition...$100. It is a unknown name but it reaks of quality and there aren't to many unsmoked mint condition 1921 pipes around these days....I bought it from a highly reputable ebay seller...James Upshall, no less.

http://www.btinternet.com/~jamesupshallco/KCBsilver1w114.jpg

1921 HAND CARVED LONDON MADE KCB BILLIARD S/BAND NOS NR - eBay (item 360153870504 end time May-19-09 09:33:32 PDT)


----------



## Mad Hatter

mighty said:


> Looks like a good amount of variety there MadH. Is that Kendal Cream an aromatic? Which of those, or others do you find yourself preferring on a more of a daily basis?
> 
> Mike


Some people call KCF an aromatic but I consider it to be a burley blend with a light top flavoring (I'm not much into the "light aromatic" philosophy). I find myself rotating through my tobaccos, normally by the brand but sometimes by the family of tobaccos. I'll smoke a lot of MacBaren blends for a while and then I'll start smoking Sam Gawith for a few weeks or get on a kick for Tillbury, Stonehaven, LTF or other tobaccos.

Great looking pipe there Dub. That's a piece of history for ya!


----------



## KinnScience

DubintheDam said:


> Just picked this one up....*1921...unsmoked* silverbanded London made...mint condition...$100. It is a unknown name but it reaks of quality and there aren't to many unsmoked mint condition 1921 pipes around these days....I bought it from a highly reputable ebay seller...James Upshall, no less.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 90 yrs old and in that condition? Wow!
> 
> Looks like a winner there. You are right, it looks like quality. Seems a few other thought so too. Congratulations on the win.


----------



## commonsenseman

DubintheDam said:


> Just picked this one up....*1921...unsmoked* silverbanded London made...mint condition...$100. It is a unknown name but it reaks of quality and there aren't to many unsmoked mint condition 1921 pipes around these days....I bought it from a highly reputable ebay seller...James Upshall, no less.
> 
> http://www.btinternet.com/~jamesupshallco/KCBsilver1w114.jpg
> 
> 1921 HAND CARVED LONDON MADE KCB BILLIARD S/BAND NOS NR - eBay (item 360153870504 end time May-19-09 09:33:32 PDT)


Great looking pipe, I'm jealous!

By the way, love your videos, I've used your salt treatment on several of my e-bay acquisitions!


----------



## DubintheDam

Many thanks all....I not exactly overloaded with invoices these days...but I just had to go for this one...I couldn't find anything about the maker....but this really was on par with a Dunhill. I highly recommend you take a look at the James Upshall site on ebay...he has seriously good English pipes in great condition.


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin

nice lookin puffer you found their Dub.
Brian..


----------



## DeadFrog

DubintheDam said:


> Just picked this one up....*1921...unsmoked* silverbanded London made...mint condition...$100. It is a unknown name but it reaks of quality and there aren't to many unsmoked mint condition 1921 pipes around these days....I bought it from a highly reputable ebay seller...James Upshall, no less.
> 
> http://www.btinternet.com/~jamesupshallco/KCBsilver1w114.jpg
> 
> 1921 HAND CARVED LONDON MADE KCB BILLIARD S/BAND NOS NR - eBay (item 360153870504 end time May-19-09 09:33:32 PDT)


She's definitely a beauty, congrats on the new addition! p


----------



## smurph

dj1340 said:


> I have ordered a few pipes from Italy, Poland and Greece. I've had nothing but good luck with my orders. It took on average 15 days to get them shipped but they showed up in great shape. Shipping was reasonable, I think @$12 maybe on most


Thanks DJ. Good info


----------



## Mad Hatter

smurph said:


> Off topic but not really off topic - Has anyone from the US or Canada ordered any pipes from Italy or Greece - or the UK for that matter? I've seen a few on there for decent bids etc. but just concerned with shipping. There's also a vendor called greensofleeds on ebay who seem to have many Pete's for sale.


I missed this earlier Smurph. I've bought pipes from Italy, England, and Germany with no problems. I've also gotten other items from Russia, Lithuania, Czech Republic and Turkey with no problems. Sometimes you have to sign for the items but that's the only negative I've experienced.


----------



## nate560

I have had a good week 1 new pipe and a few baccy orders

1 Ashton Pebble Grain military mount from pipes2smoke

Baccy

4 Noggins Order
1 GLP Caravan
1 Solani 660 Silver Flake
1 Reiner Long Golden Flake
1 Orlik Golden Flake
1 PCCA Tudor Castle
3 GLP Union Square

Puffers Pipes or A to Z Order
5 Rattrays Marlin Flake
3 Rattrays Old Gowrie
2 Escudo
6 Scottish Cake

Pipestud Vintage Tobacco
1 McClelland 24 1998
1 McClelland 27 1998

From a friend who came across a few thing he knew I liked he was in Iowa
4 Dunhill Royal Yacht
3 Dunhill Elizabethan
5 Dunhill Emp
4 Dunhill SMM
2 of the RY 1 of the Eliz 2 of the EMP and all 4 SMM are murry era tins

So all and all its been a good week very costly but most of it is cellar material. Will post pics of the pipe when i get it from pipes2smoke along with a bit of there comptons blends have to let Max know in the morning which ones. So I guess next week sometime.


----------



## dj1340

nate560 said:


> I have had a good week 1 new pipe and a few baccy orders
> 
> 1 Ashton Pebble Grain military mount from pipes2smoke
> 
> Baccy
> 
> 4 Noggins Order
> 1 GLP Caravan
> 1 Solani 660 Silver Flake
> 1 Reiner Long Golden Flake
> 1 Orlik Golden Flake
> 1 PCCA Tudor Castle
> 3 GLP Union Square
> 
> Puffers Pipes or A to Z Order
> 5 Rattrays Marlin Flake
> 3 Rattrays Old Gowrie
> 2 Escudo
> 6 Scottish Cake
> 
> Pipestud Vintage Tobacco
> 1 McClelland 24 1998
> 1 McClelland 27 1998
> 
> From a friend who came across a few thing he knew I liked he was in Iowa
> 4 Dunhill Royal Yacht
> 3 Dunhill Elizabethan
> 5 Dunhill Emp
> 4 Dunhill SMM
> 2 of the RY 1 of the Eliz 2 of the EMP and all 4 SMM are murry era tins
> 
> So all and all its been a good week very costly but most of it is cellar material. Will post pics of the pipe when i get it from pipes2smoke along with a bit of there comptons blends have to let Max know in the morning which ones. So I guess next week sometime.


That is some serious cellar material! Nice haul


----------



## smurph

My latest ...and first Ebay Pipe acquisitions. 

I was waiting for a new set of Cobra pipes for my Vulcan 900 Custom and since they weren't coming as quickly as I had hoped (ordered from USA), I decided to order some other 'pipes' on Ebay . 

Here there are. Still waiting to find a Peterson 302 or 314 smooth but I may just have to go buy one locally and pay the piper. Hey... where did that come from? 'pay the piper' - anyone? anyone? Bueller?... Bueller?

Ben Wade "Prominence" straight grain

Brebbia go-go (a bit small but thought it looked neat )

Kaywoodie Super Grain #61

And lastly I decided to try a Zippo Pipe lighter...


Everything for about $85. Not bad


----------



## nate560

Nice pickups enjoy


----------



## sounds7

My Fathers day present to myself.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360157916969

A Dunhill 4103 RING GRAIN BAMBOO


----------



## 8ball

Nice pipe, Brian. You better baby that one.


----------



## sounds7

8ball917 said:


> Nice pipe, Brian. You better baby that one.


thanks 8ball...

If it smokes as good as my other Dunhill it may get worn out from use. i really gravitate to the Dunhills not so much on looks but on "the experience" this one may pull me in for both reasons. It will be cleaned and rested between smokes and babied. Yes it might very well become one of my favorites.


----------



## mojo

sounds7 said:


> My Fathers day present to myself.
> ENGLISH ESTATE PIPE DUNHILL 4103 RING GRAIN BAMBOO 2001 - eBay (item 360157916969 end time Jun-03-09 21:54:46 PDT)
> 
> A Dunhill 4103 RING GRAIN BAMBOO


A beautiful pipe Brian!


----------



## N7COF

sounds7 said:


> My Fathers day present to myself.
> ENGLISH ESTATE PIPE DUNHILL 4103 RING GRAIN BAMBOO 2001 - eBay (item 360157916969 end time Jun-03-09 21:54:46 PDT)
> 
> A Dunhill 4103 RING GRAIN BAMBOO


Hi Brian

Great looking pipe!

Cheers
Brian


----------



## sounds7

Thanks to all for the pipe comments. 

I also just scored an 8oz tin of G.L. Pease Bohemian Scandel on ebay. Assuming all goes right and the seller is legit and I receive it O.K.
I payed $70 for it including shipping. Much less than I have seen it go for and only twice the amount of what current Pease offerings are selling for in 8oz size.


----------



## Mad Hatter

I just placed my monthly order with smokingpipes. This month is as follows

*MacBaren*
Virginia No. 1 16oz 
Symphony 100g x 5

*Esoterica*
Peacehaven 16oz
Tilbury 8oz 
Tilbury 2oz

*Wessex*
Burley Slice 50g

*Solani*
Silver Label - 660 100g x 2


----------



## Alpedhuez55

This is not a new acquisition. It is an old estate Sasani 4 dot I picked up a couple of years ago. It was cheap, the stem was gray, the bowl was caked...it was pretty much a giant mess. It cleaned up nice though!!!










Though I am trying to find a few of my pipes. Just do not know where I put them. I am missing a Charatan, Big Ben, Boswell and a Peterson. Though I did find a five year old tin of McClellands Virginian #27 while looking for them. I am sure they will turn up.


----------



## nate560

My latest pickup


By nate560


----------



## louistogie

So you can buy pipe tobacco on Ebay to? I thought it was just pipes. Anyways I was wondering if someone can someone help me. I want to buy a nice pipe, nothing to crazy I don't want to spend that much. Just a pipe with a curve to it, maybe a few of the tools I need as well. Any tips on what to look for on Ebay? I have no idea were to start...


----------



## Mad Hatter

This thread is for pipe acquisitions, tobacco acquisitions, and Ebay acquisitions. You can buy some sealed tins on Ebay but "only for the collectability of the tin itself"


----------



## louistogie

Mad Hatter said:


> This thread is for pipe acquisitions, tobacco acquisitions, and Ebay acquisitions. You can buy some sealed tins on Ebay but "only for the collectability of the tin itself"


Alright thanks. I'll take this to another thread.


----------



## Mad Hatter

louistogie said:


> Alright thanks. I'll take this to another thread.


I think you misunderstood my post Louis. I was just saying some of the tobacco purchases in this thread weren't bought on Ebay


----------



## Requiem

My score at Spain:


----------



## DSturg369

Sweet!! Very Nice! :tu


----------



## commonsenseman

Very nice baccy! I'm jealous of the Dunhill stuff!


----------



## louistogie

Mad Hatter said:


> I think you misunderstood my post Louis. I was just saying some of the tobacco purchases in this thread weren't bought on Ebay


lol no I understood. Thanks.


----------



## tobac&tea

This is currently my best pipe. Mastro de Paja 1b, 2 suns (whatever that means). I bought it on ebay unsmoked for a total of $50. I was thrilled as I have not seen mastro de paja pipes for under $100 and usually not for under $200. I definitely need to look there for tobacco too. This bowl opens up flakes like no other. very pleasant. The bowl is a tad heavy because of it's large shape compared to shank and stem. It's not that easy to hold in the mouth. But it feels great in the hand.
I was going to post a pic, but now I realize i have to host it on the web and i don't have time for that process. 

Anyway, it's a reddish rusticated bent acorn. I'll upload a pic one mythical day when I'm not having to fire off my post from the hip so quickly.


----------



## nrg2

here's some nice pipes for real cheap on ebay right now...mastro de paja's starting at 99 cents!!!

eBay Seller: idrinktea25: Collectibles items on eBay.com


----------



## tobac&tea

nrg2 said:


> here's some nice pipes for real cheap on ebay right now...mastro de paja's starting at 99 cents!!!
> 
> Wow. Way to blow it dude.
> 
> lol
> 
> ------


----------



## drastic_quench

tobac&tea said:


> nrg2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> here's some nice pipes for real cheap on ebay right now...mastro de paja's starting at 99 cents!!!
> 
> Wow. Way to blow it dude.
> 
> lol
> 
> ------
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly blown if he's the seller. Plus, no decent pipes go that cheap on Ebay. All you have to do is sort the Pipes category to Ending Soonest - which is what nearly everyone does - making the bids for the preceding six days absolutely pointless.
Click to expand...


----------



## tobac&tea

drastic_quench said:


> tobac&tea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly blown if he's the seller. Plus, no decent pipes go that cheap on Ebay. All you have to do is sort the Pipes category to Ending Soonest - which is what nearly everyone does - making the bids for the preceding six days absolutely pointless.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes, I know, I know. If I were auctioning pipes on ebay I would be posting them on every forum I could find. And of course everyone waits till the last minute to bid, including myself. I was just joking.
> 
> ------
> 
> I would have a signature, but haven't figured out how yet.
Click to expand...


----------



## Alpedhuez55

This post on another site peaked my curiosity on these. So in browsing Ebay, I came across this Venturi, which is a sister pipe to The Pipe & The Smoke. They stummel made from plastic and of carbon fiber composite on the inside of the bowl. They are impervious to water and can be cleaned in a dishwasher. I won it for $5 + $4 to ship.



It is unsmoked a Venturi Billard from 1977, still in the blister pack. It was only $5 plus $4 shipping. I am looking forward to seeing how it smokes. It also comes with a pouch of tobacco, I believe Amphora Red. I wonder if the 32 year old pouch of tobacco will be in any sort of smoke able condition.


----------



## Requiem

Just received the Stanwell HCA VI sandblasted.
I love it!
Going immediatly to smoke a bit of BBF in it (with the long stem on). :banana:


----------



## louistogie

Requiem said:


> My score at Spain:


How do you find this stuff on ebay?


----------



## Requiem

louistogie said:


> How do you find this stuff on ebay?


Not on e-bay, but on a trip to Spain. 
You can see more details in here: --» http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/249954-self-review-requiem-3.html 
as well as some images of my newest aquisitions.


----------



## sounds7

Yep, Orlik Dunhill is still available in Europe. Sucks that i havent been there in 3 years. I have got to get a ticket.


----------



## MarkC

Woohoo...got my winnings from my first venture into eBay pipe lot bidding today! Three no-name pipes (a prince, a cool freehand sitter that is marked Israel (Shalom Pipes, I guess; isn't that the only pipe manufacturer there?) and a butt-ugly bent billiard that's part smooth, part rusticated (probably end up being the best smoker, right?). Plus a nice St. Ives (Tinderbox) bent bulldog (I love bent bulldogs for some reason) and *tada!* a Savinelli Oscar that I guess is kind of a square-shanked billiard. All for less than half the price of a new Savinelli Oscar! That went well. I should probably never try this again and stay ahead of the game...


----------



## KevinV

MarkC said:


> Woohoo...got my winnings from my first venture into eBay pipe lot bidding today! Three no-name pipes (a prince, a cool freehand sitter that is marked Israel (Shalom Pipes, I guess; isn't that the only pipe manufacturer there?) and a butt-ugly bent billiard that's part smooth, part rusticated (probably end up being the best smoker, right?). Plus a nice St. Ives (Tinderbox) bent bulldog (I love bent bulldogs for some reason) and *tada!* a Savinelli Oscar that I guess is kind of a square-shanked billiard. All for less than half the price of a new Savinelli Oscar! That went well. I should probably never try this again and stay ahead of the game...


Nice job...glad you're happy with your score! It's always a good feeling to get a good deal.

I love getting pipes on Ebay and then restoring them. I got one in the mail myself today and de-oxidized, sanitized, cleaned, and polished. The bowl is now getting the alcohol/salt treatment for the next 24 hours. I also redid a pipe I did a not so good job on a while back...it still had an off taste to it.

Ebay has some problems, but you can get a pretty good deal when you look.


----------



## IHT

well, my dumbass forgot about a bid i wanted to place, didn't use hammersnipe either (or i would've won it).

there was a tin of A&C Petersen Premier Cru up for auction... the big 100g tin (not 50g pouch)... it went for $12.50.
i was a little pissed, but nobody to blame but myself.



louistogie said:


> How do you find this stuff on ebay?


you do a search in the "pipe" portion of ebay for the word "tin"... there's also a section for "tins", but majority of those are just very old and empty tins of Carter Hall and Bugler, etc.

i would post a link for ya, but ebay is blocked here at work.


----------



## louistogie

IHT said:


> well, my dumbass forgot about a bid i wanted to place, didn't use hammersnipe either (or i would've won it).
> 
> there was a tin of A&C Petersen Premier Cru up for auction... the big 100g tin (not 50g pouch)... it went for $12.50.
> i was a little pissed, but nobody to blame but myself.
> 
> you do a search in the "pipe" portion of ebay for the word "tin"... there's also a section for "tins", but majority of those are just very old and empty tins of Carter Hall and Bugler, etc.
> 
> i would post a link for ya, but ebay is blocked here at work.


Pipe portion? Not to sure where to put that but I'll give it a try.


----------



## MarkC

Here's what I do: go to collectables, then pick tobacciana or whatever the word is. Then search for pipes. Then, in that search, search for tins. Then search for sealed, making sure that you first check the box that extends the search to include the descriptions. I can't say whether or not this gives you all the tins on eBay, but it sure gets a bunch, plus seems to eliminate the empty Prince Albert cans, etc. I have a feeling some people read that disclaimer about the tin being collectable and worth more than the contents, believe it, and think they've got a gold mine with empty tins. I think eBay is doing a real disservice with that rule, but I would imagine they feel they have to to avoid legal bs.


----------



## Requiem

Here's my american loot:


----------



## commonsenseman

Whoa great baccy from America Gustavo. I especially like the Westminster, tasty stuff!!! :hungry:


----------



## Hendu3270

Nice haul! That freehand poker lokks like it would hold a ton of tobacco.


----------



## Mr.Lordi

I just bought this pipe from Frenchy: WO Larsen Bent Blast Hand-Made - Estate

lol, like the 7th or so pipe I've bought this Summer.

Plus I finally had the extra dough to do a nice large order at 4noggins.


----------



## Crazycoonass

Hi I just started smoking pipe a couple of weeks ago and have since fallen in love with it, i just went on a spending spree on ebay and bought a few moderatly priced briar estate pipes. The ones of most note though are the two sterling silver medico pipes i bought, one was 30$ for an unsmoked strait shaft and 41$ for a lightly smoked bent shaft, they are beutifull with silver egyptian overlay, but since i dont know much about pipes in general my question is, did I get a good deal? How good a smoke are medico, lol, and should i even smoke out of the Mint condition pipe or put it on a shelf and just admire it.


----------



## RHNewfie

Nothing major but got 3 pouches of 5 Brothers and a tin of SG St James Flake in the mail yesterday.


----------



## DubintheDam

Just bought this one tonight...$77 for a Pete, with a normal retail price of $225 (125 on Iwan R). Unsmoked from Judd. A p-lip which ain't my favorite but it's a no. 15 which is a small english style. I do like small pipes these days.

Judd's UNSMOKED Peterson Deluxe Pipe w/Sterling Silver - eBay (item 120466225097 end time Sep-11-09 11:28:19 PDT)


----------



## MarkC

Well, I fell victim to eBay today, and picked up this one:
2007 STANWELL UPCA CHICAGO PIPE **UNSMOKED** - eBay (item 370258389686 end time Sep-20-09 14:55:00 PDT)

I have no idea if I did well or not; it looks like a Stanwell Classic Blast, which means I did pretty good, but I guess it isn't, so who knows. Oh well, if it smokes well, I'll be happy! Strangely enough, this will be my first normal billiard...


----------



## IHT

louistogie said:


> Pipe portion? Not to sure where to put that but I'll give it a try.


sorry i'm slow by a couple months, didn't see the reply.
still can't access ebay from work, otherwise i'd put a direct link to what i was talking about.

under the "collectibles/tobacciana/pipes" area, type in the word "tin" in the search criteria.


----------



## SidRox7

So I watched a guy's you tube video about how he accidentally misspelled Bjarne on ebay and picked one up for very cheap. Do any of you have any experiences similar to this or have any key words you purposely misspell to try and find those sweet deals?


----------



## IHT

sometimes the auctions are placed in the wrong location AND misspelled.

no, i don't have any off the top of my head.


----------



## Mad Hatter

SidRox7 said:


> So I watched a guy's you tube video about how he accidentally misspelled Bjarne on ebay and picked one up for very cheap. Do any of you have any experiences similar to this or have any key words you purposely misspell to try and find those sweet deals?


Hasn't really happened for me but I have picked up some nice pipes that were listed as "a pipe" with a really, really crappy photo. That's how I got my 60s Parker straight dublin, for like $12 as well as a few others.


----------



## parkland1

Mad Hatter said:


> Hasn't really happened for me but I have picked up some nice pipes that were listed as "a pipe" with a really, really crappy photo. That's how I got my 60s Parker straight dublin, for like $12 as well as a few others.


My favorite happenstance is when every once in a great while, there are those cases when folks sell their pipes on-line for peanuts of their real monetary and aesthetic value. This is where some really great deals can be produced.


----------



## parkland1

Today on e-bay, I observed two bids for two exquisitely produced Sasieni pipes that are of vintage formation from the pre-transition family era of pipes. As some of the more experienced pipe enthusiasts will easily recognize, these pipes are of limited edition quality, desirable, and are highly collectible. The "One Dot" Sasieni is a European released masterpiece and is a clear testament to the famous hand-made quality, family made design, as well as its functionality that we all associate many of the pre-transition pipes. The "Eight Dot" pipe is unquestionably singularly exceptional and rare specimens out on the market, as only a limited quantity of these were ever made. The 4-blue diamond patterned dot configuration is a recognizable trademark of remarkable craftsmanship and a brand name that stands as an example of unsurpassed classical pipe-making quality (even to this day). This is quite obvious, especially since these pipes (as is quite clear according to the e-bay bidding) can price at ~ $200-300 or more. However, this bidding really interested me, as I began to think about the price to value relationship. Many pipe connoisseurs pay a higher price for such vintage pipes because they anticipate (in reciprocation) a high quality vintage anatomy and style of 70+ years ago (value). Unfortunately, knowing scant information from the seller (beyond a few pitiful graphical paradigms), one is forced to wonder&#8230;weather the bidder's price considers the vintage physiology or functionality of the pipe, as well as the style. These Sasieni pipes are a case in point. [/SIZE]
For example, the Sasieni pipes are distinguished in that they went through a 6 week "oven curing" process that very few pipe makers (if any) ever used in those early days. The outcome of this manufacturing technique is the famous Sasieni dry, cool, and very comfortable smoke. In such a constructed framework, I would posit the following question: "More than 70+ years later, do these Sasieni pipes smoke just as dry and cool as they did before?" To me, this is the ultimate mystery, a mind-boggling yet magical mystery. Nonetheless, the pipe-enthusiast must bravely enter a journey through the world of intrigue and inexplicable dilemma &#8230;an experience that is difficult to price, but is often valued&#8230;.not unlike the elusive Sasieni.


----------



## DubintheDam

I mentioned this in the 'Dunhill Prices' post...they arrived today. This one is a gigantic LB Dunhill, is in mint condition bar a few small scratches....I bought these from German Ebay, there was no bidding war and I was actually I was surprised I won. Shipping was very cheap. For $148 I got a bargain.

DUNHILL Pfeife Bruyere 51031 ohne Filter - eBay (item 120464190437 end time Sep-24-09 11:45:00 PDT)

DUNHILL Pfeife Shell Briar 253 F/T ohne Filter - eBay (item 120464182546 end time Sep-24-09 11:30:00 PDT)

However the second is probably a 1963 or 1965, the markings are thinly worn. It has been over reamed with a knife tool and the bit is also quite worn. This was $110...so really I would have rather seen better resolution shots of the bit and bowl inside...however is does smoke very well for a first time estate. Some you win, some you loose. For me Ebay and Dunhills can be very dangerous waters. Old pipes go for higher prices but tend to be worn and smoked heavier. This would not happen at Smokingpipes.com, but then I would pay almost double...you live and learn. To conclude both smoke great but I think many Dunhills on Ebay tend to be overpriced.


----------



## parkland1

Hello Dub...just to follow up on your point, I also find that Dunhill pipes in particular seem to be overpriced on many ebay bids. I was curious to follow up on your point, if you have a few theories as to why this happens with Dunhill pipes in particular on ebay?


----------



## Anthony

I recently picked up a couple of ebay deals, and have been happy with them so far

Velani estate:









Turkish block meerschaum:


----------



## parkland1

I just got this pre-republic Peterson's Shamrock from a great Ebay deal. I can't wait to smoke my sunset breeze out of this baby. A really really great deal on a barely smoked pipe in otherwise mint condition.


----------



## Mitch

How do you know if your getting a good pipe on ebay. I found one I thought was cool, but it's cheap. $6, so is there something I should look for to make sure it's a good pipe.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Mitch said:


> How do you know if your getting a good pipe on ebay. I found one I thought was cool, but it's cheap. $6, so is there something I should look for to make sure it's a good pipe.


The best I can tell you is to search reputable makers like Ben Wade, Parker, etc, etc. If you don't know what those makers are shop around on websites, look for makers whose cheapest pipes are between $60 and $70. Hell, since I don't Ebay anymore I'll just tell you what I used to search: Hardcastle, Parker, Ben Wade, Aldo Velani, Barling, Savory Argyll, Savinelli, Capital, Kiko, Tanganyika, African, Peterson. That's about all I can think of. I also look at shape names. If you find something with a name you don't know go to pipedia and type the name into the search engine and if it a second of a reputable maker it should tell you so.


----------



## drastic_quench

Mitch said:


> How do you know if your getting a good pipe on ebay. I found one I thought was cool, but it's cheap. $6, so is there something I should look for to make sure it's a good pipe.


1. brand name of pipe - know your pipe brands, as they are the first indicator of quality
2. high quality pictures and information
- can it pass a pipe cleaner easily? with twisting? not at all?
- is the briar burned anywhere, any holes, fill?
- what is the condition of the bowl
- does it whistle when blown through, or gurgle when smoked
3. seller reputation, settle for nothing less than 99% positive in my opinion

Lastly, and solely my opinion, Ebay is full of pitfalls. If you're in the market for estate pipes, look at Frenchy's Pipes. He'll tell you the honest condition, provide plenty of pictures, excellent customer service, and the price is extremely fair and competitive without the hassles of bid sniping.


----------



## Crazycoonass

A few weeks ago I bought a webber on Ebay with a 14k gold band from a guy with 9 other auctions ending at the same time, this pipe was flawless and had a gorgeus grain... however he had another weber 14k that just wasnt as nice looking and had a little char around the rim of the bowl and went for about 25$ less than mine, well to my dismay he acidently shipped me that one by mistake and sent mine to Japan, after Emailing him and claiming shennanigans he immediatly gave my a refund, a 10% discount on my next purchase and let me keep the pipe he sent me, while not the pipe I wanted it is still a handsome peice, needless to say he got a good rating and my discount I have stored away for when I have a few dollars to spend, his father had a huge and well kept collection.


----------



## jrpvr6

New Savinelli estate here. The pipe seems to be in really good condition. It sorta looks like how a new Sav comes as far as the inside of the bowl. There is no trace of cake or anything, and only the faintest smell of tobacco. Is this common for professionaly cleaned pipes, that is having no trace of cake? Do people sometimes ream all the way down and take off a little briar as well? I have yet to clean an estate...


----------



## RJpuffs

jrpvr6 said:


> New Savinelli estate here. The pipe seems to be in really good condition. It sorta looks like how a new Sav comes as far as the inside of the bowl. There is no trace of cake or anything, and only the faintest smell of tobacco. Is this common for professionaly cleaned pipes, that is having no trace of cake? Do people sometimes ream all the way down and take off a little briar as well? I have yet to clean an estate...


One could ream it down to the wood, but in some cases the prior owner may have only smoked like a single bowl in it before disposing it off. Singed rims are usually a clue to the use/abuse a pipe has gone through. Bite marks on the bit. Scratches, etc etc. No way to know for sure unless you know the prior owner and ask him/her.


----------



## levallois

I won a terrific 1949 Parker Super Briar Bark patent numbered pipe for $46 including shipping on ebay and it finally arrived! Going to try to smoke the darn thing tonight. 

It's very frustrating not to be able to put photos in these posts until after my 30th one!

John


----------



## Hermit

I checked in on the Bay on a whim and saw this nice Tinsky 1 star, 2005 Christmas pipe about to close.
I snagged it for $88 shipped.


----------



## Vrbas

I happen to snag this guy just yesterday. Nothing too crazy but i thought it looked different and i need a pipe to dedicate to my new favorite tobacco: MacB Vanilla Flake


----------



## Requiem

I'm still not sure if this thread is only for e-bay aquisitions or if any aquisitions can go here...

anyway, I've been fighting PAD for some weeks but this weekend I just gave up and bought this two new pipes, a Mastro de Paja and a Hardcastle. Total price $ 112 plus shipping... not a bad deal, I think.


----------



## DubintheDam

Requiem said:


> I'm still not sure if this thread is only for e-bay aquisitions or if any aquisitions can go here...
> 
> anyway, I've been fighting PAD for some weeks but this weekend I just gave up and bought this two new pipes, a Mastro de Paja and a Hardcastle. Total price $ 112 plus shipping... not a bad deal, I think.


Amazing for an amazing price....nice pipes, but are a bastard!


----------



## Requiem

what do you mean: "are a bastard"?


----------



## DubintheDam

Requiem said:


> what do you mean: "are a bastard"?


just kidding...only jesting because you got a deal I'd love to have found...and bloody two of them...you see you are a B....!


----------



## Requiem

DubintheDam said:


> just kidding...only jesting because you got a deal I'd love to have found...and bloody two of them...you see you are a B....!


The place I bought them at, and I know you're a client, (IwanRies.com) has some other sweet deals... go take a look at the Mastro de Paja and Hardcastle pages... there's a Mastro de Paja limited edition canadian at a unbelievable price. So, just go there and become a bastard too! :fencing: ahaha


----------



## DubintheDam

Requiem said:


> The place I bought them at, and I know you're a client, (IwanRies.com) has some other sweet deals... go take a look at the Mastro de Paja and Hardcastle pages... there's a Mastro de Paja limited edition canadian at a unbelievable price. So, just go there and become a bastard too! :fencing: ahaha


Req, Iwan Ries has some amazing specials, they're often cheaper than estate pipes on Ebay....this is a classic example of "why NOT to buy on Ebay".


----------



## Commander Quan

I have my first ounce of 1792 flake sitting on my desk right now, it smells amazing. I can't wait till I get home in 6 hours to try some of this. Until then I'm going to let it sit on my desk and taunt me like delicious smokable crispy strips of tobacco bacon. :clap2:


----------



## dj1340

Couple of new ebay buys I couldn't pass up

http://www.pipestyle.com/ebay/P1290401.JPG
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/2/6/8/5/9/2/webimg/312671675_tp.jpg


----------



## cp478

Very nice there Deej!


----------



## cp478

i snagged a misrepresented dunhill off the bay for 13 bucks including shipping. got it today, it does







have a aftermarket bit but other than that it is excellent.


----------



## drastic_quench

Pulled the trigger on a new Savinelli Baronet lumberman. A 7' long briar for 50 bucks was just too sweet to keep passing up. And the bowl is over two inches as well.

Got a couple tins, including the big 8 ouncer of Union Square to fire up in it.


----------



## Pugsley

Requiem said:


> (IwanRies.com) has some other sweet deals... there's a Mastro de Paja limited edition canadian at a unbelievable price.


There's one fewer there now, I couldn't resist that deal.


----------



## Requiem

DQ, that one looks great.

Pugsley, you took the MdP limited edition? Well done!


----------



## Pugsley

Requiem said:


> Pugsley, you took the MdP limited edition? Well done!


Yep, got that and also a Savinelli Saturnia to keep it company on the voyage to my front door.


----------



## Pugsley

My first Dunhill.

DUNHILL SHELL BRIAR DUBLIN GRP 4 ABSOLUTE MINT 1981 - eBay (item 110451623342 end time Nov-08-09 15:02:08 PST)


----------



## Requiem

Pugsley said:


> My first Dunhill.
> 
> DUNHILL SHELL BRIAR DUBLIN GRP 4 ABSOLUTE MINT 1981 - eBay (item 110451623342 end time Nov-08-09 15:02:08 PST)


It looks to be in great shape.
Enjoy it and lets know what you think of its performance.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Pugsley said:


> My first Dunhill.
> 
> DUNHILL SHELL BRIAR DUBLIN GRP 4 ABSOLUTE MINT 1981 - eBay (item 110451623342 end time Nov-08-09 15:02:08 PST)


Congrats on that. It took me 5 years to splurge for a Dunny.


----------



## David M

Looks incredible in it's simple elegance Pugger.
Very nice.


----------



## DubintheDam

Just picked this one up...I'm really not into buying too many pipes these days but this is an extremely rare and modern designer pipe....for $30 it had to be bought.....

PIERRE CARDIN Paris Pfeife pipe pipa - eBay (item 230397299154 end time Nov-15-09 12:44:14 PST)


----------



## cp478

very interesting pipe there Dub!


----------



## Earley

Picked this one up last night. Couldn't beat it for a buck!

Jobey Nut Bruyere Sandblast Apple w/Tapered Stem - eBay (item 260503987542 end time Nov-15-09 22:05:06 PST)


----------



## Mad Hatter

Earley said:


> Picked this one up last night. Couldn't beat it for a buck!
> 
> Jobey Nut Bruyere Sandblast Apple w/Tapered Stem - eBay (item 260503987542 end time Nov-15-09 22:05:06 PST)


Reminds me of a Ben Wade pot I've got


----------



## Pugsley

Went a little crazy today. Ordered a whole lot of tobacco and this pipe. It's a Mastro Beraldi, never heard of them but it sure looked nice.


----------



## Pugsley

Got the Mastro Beraldi today, very impressed. Tons of beautiful birdseye on the rim, perfect fit and finish. If this pipe smokes as good as it looks I may be adding more from this line to my collection. :tu


----------



## Mad Hatter

I ordered this Baki.... should be here monday at the latest

untitled1

Should have some Mick McQuaid coming from Switzerland soon if everything works out right.


----------



## louistogie

Some cool pipes guys.


----------



## Hermit

Mad Hatter said:


> I ordered this Baki.... should be here monday at the latest
> 
> untitled1
> 
> Should have some Mick McQuaid coming from Switzerland soon if everything works out right.


Nice horn!

I just ordered this one:


----------



## louistogie

Hermit said:


> Nice horn!
> 
> I just ordered this one:


 Is that a meerschaum pipe?


----------



## Hermit

louistogie said:


> Is that a meerschaum pipe?


Yes


----------



## selleri

Made a lowball offer to Buy-now or best offer pipe that had been on ebay since april. I had been watching it since may, but thought it's above my price range. Since the pipe just stayed there, I thought the seller migth be ready to lower the price. The seller upped it a bit on his counter offer but still great deal! Nice grain on sides with lots of birdseye on the bottom. The front could be grained better, but it's still very nice looking pipe. It could be just a little lighter on weight as it is 57g, but the shape makes it feel ligth on my jaw. Now I'm just waiting for a perfect moment to fire it up!


----------



## Mad Hatter

Hermit said:


> Nice horn!
> 
> I just ordered this one:


That's a great looking pipe. Like you, I can't wait to give a quality turkish meer a try. The time was just right


----------



## Pugsley

I'd love to have a meer but whenever I think about it I see this short, slow motion film in my head of the pipe slipping from my grasp and shattering on the hardwood floor. I'm just too much of a klutz to own one.
Very nice pipes, guys. :thumb:


----------



## Mad Hatter

Pugsley said:


> I'd love to have a meer but whenever I think about it I see this short, slow motion film in my head of the pipe slipping from my grasp and shattering on the hardwood floor. I'm just too much of a klutz to own one.
> Very nice pipes, guys. :thumb:


I don't know if they're quite that fragile but you kinda got me thinking about that so I took one of the Ebay cheapies I bought a few years back, smacked it on the table a couple of times like I was knocking out the bowl and then went outside and dropped it on the sidewalk a couple of times. Its a figural and aside from a couple of small chips, its none the worse for wear. Baccus lives on and he's calling you to join the meerschaum party!!!


----------



## MarkC

Well, I remember my gourd calabash hitting the floor in my dorm room back in '76, and I can still remember that chunk of the bowl shattering off and bouncing away. It was still smokable, but my heart was broken.


----------



## Punkonjunk

as far as I've read, meershaum pretty... plasticky? If that isn't a word, it is now. The one I had that I messed up pretty bad was super durable, I knocked that out on cement time and time again, like a complete moron. It was my first real pipe. 

And as far as my ebay acquisitions go, I picked up this super-amazing antique pipe rack complete with a humidor a few months ago:
cgi-ebay-com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360190148401
Replace the dashes with the dots. I figured after a month of membership, I would be allowed to post links, but apparently not!

this is seriously the coolest thing I own, and that says something. I wish I had like, a den or office to put it on a desk or fancy table. It's just on a my side left speaker next to my bed.


----------



## David M

Check this guy out.

Pipe was made around 1930 so its 80-year old briar.

I dont know if it's a placebo effect but the pipe seems to be the most incredible smoker. People say that the longer the briar cures, the more impurities come out of the wood, like the sap and so therefore it is supposed to provide a more 'pure' taste experience.

Flip side is that some think that uncured briar (10 years or less) is prone to additional taste that is not part of the tobacco, making for a less then 'pure' taste experience.

Thats why many briar suppliers boil their briar to try and get the sap out.
Dunhill used to employ a secret method to do something similar.

Thats also why some carvers coat the inside of their bowls - to try and eliminate the taste of those impurities.

This pipe smokes amazing.
Only $45 to boot.
Its a Comoys Old Bruyere.

Check out the blast too.



http://img682.imageshack.us/i/comoy2.jpg/

http://img199.imageshack.us/i/comoy3.jpg/


----------



## Smoke Rises

David M said:


> Check this guy out.
> 
> Pipe was made around 1930 so its 80-year old briar.
> 
> I dont know if it's a placebo effect but the pipe seems to be the most incredible smoker. People say that the longer the briar cures, the more impurities come out of the wood, like the sap and so therefore it is supposed to provide a more 'pure' taste experience.
> 
> Flip side is that some think that uncured briar (10 years or less) is prone to additional taste that is not part of the tobacco, making for a less then 'pure' taste experience.
> 
> Thats why many briar suppliers boil their briar to try and get the sap out.
> Dunhill used to employ a secret method to do something similar.
> 
> Thats also why some carvers coat the inside of their bowls - to try and eliminate the taste of those impurities.
> 
> This pipe smokes amazing.
> Only $45 to boot.
> Its a Comoys Old Bruyere.
> 
> Check out the blast too.
> 
> 
> 
> http://img682.imageshack.us/i/comoy2.jpg/
> 
> http://img199.imageshack.us/i/comoy3.jpg/


$45 not bad , it looks like something right out of My Three Sons  . a traditional straight like that always makes me think of 30's - 60's


----------



## Jack Straw

That looks cool David. There's something about old pipes that is nice, and it's interesting researching the history of the companies, too.


----------



## dmkerr

I just placed a tobacco order through smokingpipes.com instead of pipesandcigars.com, where I usually order. I figure that since Bear Graves takes the time to come to this site and share his wisdom, I should reciprocate and trade with his company.

Aside from the usual suspects of Escudo and Reiners LGF, I picked up samples and/or tins of several blends I have yet to try:

Astley's #44 Dark Virginia Flake
C&D Kajun Kake
C&D Burley Flake #2
Germain Royal Jersey with perique
Fox Campanile
Sammy Gawith Navy Flake
Solani #63 Virginia Flake
Troost Special Cavendish
Sail Yellow
G&H Kendal Dark
G&H Dark Flake Unscented.

Really looking forward to this shipment!


----------



## bkeske

*A couple fairly recent purchases...*

A few weeks ago, I was on a mission to get a Canadian shape. I finally wound up on Marty Pulver's site, Pulver's Briar, out of San Francisco. Found an Ehrlich Cananian that looked very nice, unfortunately it had been recently sold, so I re-selected a Canadian by Sasieni....As it had been reserved but not paid for, Marty was going to ship it to me instead as he had not received a payment from the 'delinquent' buyer. The day he was going to send it to me, he receives the other guys payment. Rats me says, this isn't going well. But, Marty came through with flying colors, he had another Canadian by Sasieni that he just took possession of and would send me that instead, *and* as it had become such a hassle, he *threw in* a Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Canadian at no additional charge. The Sasieni Ruff Root seemed to me a better pipe than the Canadian by Sasieni, and both for $50, including shipping. Now, I have two Canadians, and I am a bit smitten by that Sasieni 4 dot Ruff Root, it is really a beautiful pipe and smokes incredibly, but the Canadia by Sasieni is a great smoker as well.

The Canadian by Sasieni










The Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root



















A couple weeks later, I stumbled on a Charatan Belvedere Outsize Billiard #4420. I cannot date this pipe exactly, but my best guess is right around 1960 or earlier, as it does not have the 'stepped' stem. Not the prettiest condition, and the white within the 'CP' marking on the stem has been buffed out over time (but still there), but other than that, this baby is a great smoker, and is absolutely huge, which I really like, and a classic billiard to boot, which is what I was hunting for. Snagged it for $39.00, not bad for an early Charatan!




























That was it; I had spent enough, I'll take a break. Right, then I saw this Danish Danish Sovereign bent acorn #323 by Stanwell : Sixten Ivarsson design. Got it for $15.50. What a great deal, just got it, and it is a great smoker as received, and I've always kinda been fond of this shape as well, as with most all Sixten's designs.

Ooops, a tad out of focus, or I moved...



















....Just when I thought I was done buying pipes for a while :lalala: ....I am still expecting my Comoy's London Guildhall bent apple tomorrow, along with a very interesting LHS (L. & H. Stern Pipe Making Company; Brooklyn, NY ) Italian Briar Poker probably from before 1960 for sure, I snagged for $10.00 . Wanted it more for a 'slice of American pipe making history' more than anything, but hoping it will be much more. Both eBay purchases.

Alright....I'm done for a while. ound:

ipe:


----------



## bkeske

David M said:


> Check this guy out.
> 
> This pipe smokes amazing.
> Only $45 to boot.
> Its a Comoys Old Bruyere.
> 
> Check out the blast too.


David, that is a beaut. Well done.


----------



## bkeske

Received the Comoy's 'The Guildhall' London Pipe #184 Bent Apple this morning (mentioned in my post above). Snagged this one for $33.00 on eBay. As it turns out, it is brand spanking new, as I had hoped per the description. Currently breaking it in with a couple 1/2 bowls of Carter Hall.



















My first Comoy's, though 'The Guildhall' line, as I understand the only difference is cosmetic, and not to be confused with their 'Everyman' line. Came with an original Comoy's box, sleeve, and 'instructions/literature', which seems to date to 70's or before, but not sure it is original to the pipe or not, but my guess it it is Regardless, I'm not in the least disappointed, this seems to a quality pipe.

Blessed and Merry Christmas all


----------



## Jack Straw

Estate Svendborg came in from OZ today! Happy Dance! Currently soaking her in alcohol.


----------



## David M

A few pipes tugging on my own "strings", that Ruff Root (great name by the way) looks killer. Interesting blast, very unique.

And the bent apple Comoys is gorgeous. Something very special about bents. 

Enjoy that Svendborg Jack. The cross grain on the top of the bowl is very nice.
A friend of mine has a simple trick that he employs to really clean the internal remnants (ghosting) inside a bowl. After you have done all the cleaning steps you usually do, take a drop of everclear, literally a drop or so and make sure it coats the bottom of the bowl and light it on fire. A small mini flame will develop on the inside of the bowl and it will burn away a good chunk of the remaining remnants. Has a way of really cleaning up an Estate pipe and 'killing' a lot of whatever extra taste remained.


----------



## Jack Straw

Thanks I'll try that! Pipe cleaners are starting to come out clean-ish, so she may be ready to smoke tomorrow evening. I've already soaked the stem in bleach then alcohol, and done a decent polish and wax. All that's left is to give it a last swab with some q-tips and clean/wax the briar.


----------



## bkeske

Just received this old and unusual pipe I won on eBay FOR $10.00

It is an LHS pipe, and marked Italian Briar. LHS is L & H Stern Pipe Making Co. that was based out of Brooklyn N.Y. Their most common lines seem to have been their Sterncrest pipe models. The conmpany made pipes from 1900-the 1950's. This pipe though, has a diamond shaped marking on the bottom that is stamped 'Warner' in the center, and 'founded 1794', and 'gravel-sand lime products'. Doing a little research, Warner Sand and Gravel was an old East coast company that sold the obvious per their name, and I'm kinda thinking this pipe was made by LHS for that company.

The pipe was practically unused, if unused at all. The first thinng that caught my eye was the 'poker' shape, and then the price. For whatever reason, I like these old pieces of American pipe history, and said, 'hey, for ten bucks....' The pipe smokes very well. It is a smaller pipe, but the bowl is very nice sized. It also has a stinger in it (which makes it original), which I have left in while smoking, just as designed. The bit is small and narrow which makes it hard to 'clench' in the mouth, but overall I like this pipe. Well, I just like pipes ipe:


----------



## Mad Hatter

Cool pipe B

Selection is getting low everywhere but managed to place this order today. Check it out, a pound of SG Best Brown cost just a little more than an 8oz of Tilbury and a 4oz of Reiners. Geez!


*6 inch pipe brush*

 4$1.25$5.00*Reiner- Long Golden Flake (Gold label)*

 1$22.25$22.25*Esoterica- Tilbury*

Quantity: 8 ounce
 2$22.95$45.90*Samuel Gawith- Best Brown Flake*

Quantity: One Pound
 2$26.75$53.50*Samuel Gawith- Kendal Cream Flake*

Quantity: 50 gram tin
 1$7.50$7.50*Skandinavik- Full Aroma Cavendish*

Quantity: 4.5 ounce tin
 1$13.50$13.50*Skandinavik- Regular Cavendish*

Quantity: 4.5 ounce tin
 1$12.90$12.90*DAN- Treasures of Ireland 'Limerick'*

Size: 16 ounce factory bag
 1$34.95$34.95*CAO- Treasures of Ireland Shannon*

Size: 50 gram tin
 


----------



## bkeske

Finally snagged me an old Peterson System pipe. Got this on eBay for $47.66. Didn't really want to go that high, but this thing looks to be in fantastic shape....so.... ipe:


----------



## Pugsley

bkeske said:


> Finally snagged me an old Peterson System pipe. Got this on eBay for $47.66. Didn't really want to go that high, but this thing looks to be in fantastic shape....so.... ipe:


So you're the one who outbid me ...........


----------



## bkeske

Sorry Warren. Believe me, you almost had it, as you must of 'clipped me', and I was just barely able to get a new bid in with less than seconds to spare.

:behindsofa: :mrgreen:


----------



## Pugsley

I put in a bid of $46.66 with two minutes to go, didn't really expect to win it anyway. Congrats on the win, that's a good price for that pipe. The best part is you don't have to go through the dreaded Peterson break-in period.


----------



## bkeske

Thanks Warren. Yep my previous bid was at 46.27. And yes, this thing looks like it is in fabulous shape.


----------



## Jack Straw

So recently whenever I go into Manhattan I reward myself by stopping in a B&M and buying a tin or two. It's nice to go look at the tobaccos with starry eyes, talk with the clerk, and get a tin to feed the monkey without having to go for a full blown TAD online, which I can't afford right now. 

Today I got a tin of Yenidje Supreme and a tin of GLP Cumberland (which I've been really wanting to try), and I get home and see the Yenidje was tinned in 07, the Cumberland in 3/08...score!


----------



## Joeluka

Just picked up a Stanwell Colonial for $80. Breaking it in as we speak. This is my first real pipe purchase. About two months ago I decided to try pipe smoking out. There was a $6 corn cob I bought and picked up some PS luxury twist. I loved it and my cigars are just sitting now while I smoke a pipe and its cold outside. 
Luckily I remembered my Dad had his old pipes and I asked for them. Turns out there was 17 of them. All of them at least 30 years old. Spent the next 6 weeks cleaning, sanding, and refinishing them. Guess there was still the need to get a good one on my own. 

This is a real nice pipe. Night

Joe


----------



## Pugsley

I really need to stay away from Ebay ..... couldn't resist this.

Pipe Collection with Rack and other items - eBay (item 140375796328 end time Jan-19-10 10:50:18 PST)


----------



## dj1340

good price for the lot, I wonder what pipes the lady was referring to that cost $200 ea


----------



## DSturg369

Does look like a nice lot, Congrats! :tu


----------



## Pugsley

dj1340 said:


> good price for the lot, I wonder what pipes the lady was referring to that cost $200 ea


Don't know, I don't see any $200 pipes there. Maybe he just told her they were that much and spent the rest on booze and tobacco. :lol:


----------



## Jack Straw

This is actually the first new pipe I've ever bought for myself. I never even thought I'd buy a Danish freehand.





































I love it! The pipe looks like it will be a good smoker, after I used a drill bit to clean some crap leftover from the drilling that was stopping my pipe cleaner. The chamber is HUGE.

Time to load up some Anny Kake.


----------



## KinnScience

Pugsley said:


> Don't know, I don't see any $200 pipes there. Maybe he just told her they were that much and spent the rest on booze and tobacco. :lol:


She said 6 K & P Petersons, I am not seeing that. All together she names 18 pipes but the photos only show 14 pipes. Keep us updated when you get the pipes. Either way, the deal is good for 150, but 6 Petes? Heck, 3 used Pete's are worth 150... if you got 6 plus others ... well then!

Still, she listed 18 ... you should be getting 18 pipes in spite of what the photo says. Hope it works out for you.... that would be the deal of the year.


----------



## bkeske

Help! Someone stop the madness of thinking I need more pipes :biggrin1:

But....I could not resist this, won through eBay for $20.67

Its a GBD Militaire #864, I guess I would call it a Dublin shape. Best I can figure it was made in the 1970's at some time. Not a big pipe, but the bowl size is generous, the blast is really nice IMO, it smokes wonderfully, and it was barely smoked.




























My one and only GBD, but if this is any indication, I want more ipe:

But, I gotta stop for a while....I do.....:yield:


----------



## Jack Straw

That is a great looking pipe. Probably somewhere between a dublin and a smokestack. Military mounts are great too for around the town! Just break it down, throw it in a pipe sock, and stick it in your pocket.


----------



## bkeske

Your probably correct Andrew, more a stack than a true Dublin. Great idea in regards to carrying it about.

It really is a nice looking pipe. I think I 'stole' this one at $20.

ipe:


----------



## David M

Jack Straw said:


>


She is beautiful Andrew. This shot really captures her essence. Very dynamic pipe with interesting rustication. You made a stellar choice. 
I hope she proves to be a perfect smoker for ya buddy.


----------



## Jack Straw

Thanks david! She's a great smoker. p


----------



## Commander Quan

I was driving around today and found a little antique mall off the beaten path, I walked in 15 minutes before they closed, and the first thing I saw were straight razors, the second thing I saw was this pipe rack, I asked if they had any other pipe or cigar stuff and they lady walked to the back and came out with the pipe stand. I think I was about due for both.


----------



## commonsenseman

Super cool looking stuff! 

I've been hoping to "stumble" across some cool stuff like that at an antique store, no such luck yet though.


----------



## David M

Commander Quan said:


>


Sweet catch you got.
And that orangish stained bent beside the cob looks real nice too!


----------



## Commander Quan

Thanks David. That Orange pipe is actually a Gardesana I picked up at my local shop over the summer. It smokes well I just can't get a pipe cleaner to go through it since it's pretty much shaped like a S.


----------



## KnightKrusher

Commander Quan said:


> I was driving around today and found a little antique mall off the beaten path, I walked in 15 minutes before they closed, and the first thing I saw were straight razors, the second thing I saw was this pipe rack, I asked if they had any other pipe or cigar stuff and they lady walked to the back and came out with the pipe stand. I think I was about due for both.


Very nice find.


----------



## ChronoB

Just bought this Savinelli from Marty Pulvers pulversbriar.com. I've been looking for a bent, sandblasted pipe, and a Savinelli. This one fit the bill in every way. Couldn't let it get away!


----------



## bkeske

Marty is a great guy. The Sav looks great....enjoy ipe:


----------



## David M

ChronoB said:


> Just bought this Savinelli from Marty Pulvers pulversbriar.com. I've been looking for a bent, sandblasted pipe, and a Savinelli. This one fit the bill in every way. Couldn't let it get away!


It was his "like sh*t through a goose" description that won you over...come on, admit it!

Gorgeous bent. I dont think there is anything sexier than a full bent pipe. Great score.


----------



## Jack Straw

David M said:


> I dont think there is anything sexier than a full bent pipe.


I can think of a few things, but most of them aren't pipes. :yo:


----------



## ChronoB

David M said:


> It was his "like sh*t through a goose" description that won you over...come on, admit it!
> 
> Gorgeous bent. I dont think there is anything sexier than a full bent pipe. Great score.


Yeah, I love the 615 shape. Don't see it very much from Savinelli. There's a Gilubileo D'Oro the same shape on ebay. A couple steps up from the Punto Oro I bought: SAVINELLI GIUBILEO D'ORO 615 PIPE - eBay (item 380200570069 end time Jan-31-10 10:48:35 PST)

Actually, what won me over was when I emailed him about it he said that he knows he's asking a bit much for it, but if it doesn't sell for that price he was going to keep it and smoke it himself. If a guy surrounded by hundreds of pipes likes it, it probably will be worth it.


----------



## Arctic Fire

Just ordered some more stuff. I tried to just order the baccy but i couldnt finish my order without a new pipe...
TAD & PAD anyone?

Stanwell Vario 227 

Esoterica Margate 8oz
Frog Morton 100g
Frog Morton on the town 100g
Frog Morton on the bayou 100g
Frog Morton across the pond 100g
McClellend Beacon 50g
C&D Billy Bud 4oz
H&H Anni Kake 4oz
Sam Gawith Black XX 50g
Sam Gawith 1792 8oz
H&H AJ's VaPer 4oz


----------



## IHT

i just won some Hermits "Captain Earle Blend"... i think it's his Xmas '06 blend, which is damn good. i have 1 other tin... a buddy cracked a tin of his at a herf last summer, great stuff, sweet and tangy.


----------



## Arctic Fire

I received one of my orders from Wednesday. My Stanwell and Margate. The stanwells stem is a bit loose. But then again it is like 10 degrees outside. So imma let it sit indoors and hopefully it tightens up. Pics after work.


----------



## David M

Arctic Fire said:


> I received one of my orders from Wednesday. My Stanwell and Margate. The stanwells stem is a bit loose. But then again it is like 10 degrees outside. So imma let it sit indoors and hopefully it tightens up. Pics after work.


I had the same problem when a buddy of mine tried helping my very tight tenon fit become smoother with some exuberant buffing. It turned out to be too loose. I sent an email to the carver and he recommended this, which worked like a charm.

]Try to warm the tenon carefully, see on the picture, then just wait until it is cold again. When the tenon is cold you can try if it fits.




[/SIZE]


----------



## Arctic Fire

Thanks for the info David. I had googled the loose stem problem and found this same info. Its a tighter fit now that i let it sit indoors. It doesnt swivel like it did before. 

Heres the stanwell. Its the partially rusticated one. Next to my Bjarne. The stanwell is shorter than the bjarne and its thinner at the shank. 





Hmm the pics dont seem to be showing up...


----------



## Arctic Fire

[No message]


----------



## Tom Gooding

Here's a photograph of a lot of eight estate pipes I won on eBay that I'm in the process of refurbishing:


----------



## Pugsley

Searched the dusty old tins at my local pipe shop today, came away with the following:

Rattray's Black Virginia, 4 oz. dated June '05
Rattray's Brown Clunee, 4 oz. dated September '05
McClelland Dominican Glory Maduro, 50 g. dated May '99
C & D Vintage Blend, Serenity Series, Comfort, 50 g. dated April '02


----------



## David M

Looks like you got a sweet score on pipes Tom.
Beauties!


----------



## Tom Gooding

Thanks David, hopefully my attempts at refurbishing can restore them to their former glory!


----------



## dukeofbluz

$3.50 a tin!

Jeffrey


----------



## IHT

dukeofbluz said:


> $3.50 a tin!


where did you manage to steal those from at that price? some old couple have a large estate sale?


----------



## dukeofbluz

IHT said:


> where did you manage to steal those from at that price? some old couple have a large estate sale?


Antique mall, they were $5 each marked down to $3.50.

Jeffrey


----------



## IHT

dukeofbluz said:


> Antique mall, they were $5 each marked down to $3.50.
> 
> Jeffrey


nice. for under $20, you have about $400 worth of tobacco.


----------



## xl4life

I just won an ebay auction for a can of Dan Tobacco Gordon Pym from 2000 for $10 I'm pretty excited to try it out.


----------



## commonsenseman

xl4life said:


> I just won an ebay auction for a can of Dan Tobacco Gordon Pym from 2000 for $10 I'm pretty excited to try it out.


Great pick up :thumb:


----------



## sebast

I won my first pipe yesterday on Ebay, don't know if it worth it but for 3$ i can't go wrong:

Durable Brand New Wooden Tabacco Pipe + ( rack & pouch) on eBay.ca (item 120530762629 end time 16-Feb-10 21:24:13 EST)

Will keep my eye open for some estae pipe on ebay!!!


----------



## drastic_quench

sebast said:


> I won my first pipe yesterday on Ebay, don't know if it worth it but for 3$ i can't go wrong:
> 
> Durable Brand New Wooden Tabacco Pipe + ( rack & pouch) on eBay.ca (item 120530762629 end time 16-Feb-10 21:24:13 EST)
> 
> Will keep my eye open for some estae pipe on ebay!!!


cheng feng...

Well, for $3 I guess you can only go a little wrong.

If you're sold on Ebay estate hunting, I strongly recommend sticking to the established brands, Peterson, Stanwell, Savinelli, et al. Avoid auctions that chiefly advertise the pipe as "durable". This way, you can be confident that you're getting a quality pipe made of briar - as long as the previous owner didn't torch it.


----------



## sebast

drastic_quench said:


> cheng feng...
> 
> Well, for $3 I guess you can only go a little wrong.
> 
> If you're sold on Ebay estate hunting, I strongly recommend sticking to the established brands, Peterson, Stanwell, Savinelli, et al. Avoid auctions that chiefly advertise the pipe as "durable". This way, you can be confident that you're getting a quality pipe made of briar - as long as the previous owner didn't torch it.


Thank for the tip, will keep my eye open on ebay...


----------



## MarkC

That's a cool stand, though.


----------



## Vitor

*Ben Wade MARTINIQUE Preben Holm Estate Pipe - eBay*

Hey guys, what do you think about this one?

*Ben Wade MARTINIQUE Preben Holm Estate Pipe*

cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170444780609]FANTASTIC! Ben Wade MARTINIQUE Preben Holm Estate Pipe - eBay (item 170444780609 end time Feb-17-10 18:20:42 PST)


----------



## paracite

I didn't realize there was a section for this stuff. I just got a Bulldog meerschaum for $29.99 + $5.99 shipping straight from Turkey! SMOOTH BULLDOG Meerschaum Pipe Pfeife Pipa w/ case NEW! - eBay (item 130363797520 end time Feb-12-10 23:31:48 PST)

I just smoked it and it's a nice smoke, no wax on it, so I don't know what to do about that. Only minor issues I have with it (pipe mouthpiece was bent with a little asymmetrical angle and inside the bowl is sort of cone-like). I like it overall and it now smells a little bit like slight burnt marshmallow... Mmm and hmm.


----------



## IHT

my last two pipes i acquired... one was strictly by accident, was an ebay auction that i just threw up a snipe bid on, figuring i'd surely be outbid by $75+ bucks... low and behold, i was the 2nd and last bidder on the pipe and the first bidder only put in an initial bid. 
*Larrysson Pipes "Bun"* off ebay for less than half what it was new, only had 4 or 5 bowls of Reiner LGF in it, still bare wood in the bottom of the bowl.

then this one, as soon as i saw it, was in love. Bent Brandy, Sandblasted, and a white-ish stem!!! i kept looking and looking... it was an estate as well, and somehow nobody bought it for over a month!! i finally had to have it, i couldn't bare looking at it on the site any longer.
*Rad Davis blasted bent brandy*.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

I picked up a very nice new unsmoked six panel Bjarne Skagen line pipe for $35 on the Bay...










It is simply a gorgeous pipe. The buff on the finish is incredible. Very glossy but does not hold fingerprints. Looks like it is time to break out the Carter Hall which is my baccy of choice to break in new pipes.

I also grabbed some estate bargains including a Nording Freehand and a a pair of Brebbia pipes which I will post pictures of after cleanup.


----------



## commonsenseman

Sweet deal Mike :thumb:


----------



## ChronoB

SCORE! Just got a tin of 2005 Pease Odyssey for $8.50. No need to cellar that baby!


----------



## David M

Nice lookers Nunya.
That Larryson is interesting. Kind of TAO'esque with an extra bit of filling. Krispy Kreme Donut'ish. 
That Rad Brandy is nice too. You are a kind soul for giving that pipe a new home and taking it out of the stuffy internet window it had to sit in for over a month!!!

***

Thats a nice panel Mike. I am starting to feel very close to flat surfaces on pipes as well. Whereever they may pop in, only on one side, all around the shank, a small section of semi-flat throughout the bowl, whatever - flat is starting to be, where it's at!

Is the logo a little devil kind of guy??


----------



## KetherInMalkuth

Found this crazy deal at the flea market today.

$1, yes a single dollar for a Savinelli Punto Oro 509. They don't sell the 509 model of Punto Oro anymore, but from what I can ascertain, it was probably about a $400 pipe new. Needs a good reaming and soak, and the stem is oxidized with some light bite marks, but it'll be good as new in no time.


----------



## owaindav

I picked up a pipe on ebay for $13. I didn't know what kind it was. It said Selkirk on it and had a cloverleaf stamp. Come to find out it's a KB&B and everthing I've read says they stopped using that stamp in 1936! 

Anyone have any idea what that's worth? It's actually a nice pipe. The stem is quite loose but I think that can be fixed fairly easy.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

David M said:


> Thats a nice panel Mike. I am starting to feel very close to flat surfaces on pipes as well. Whereever they may pop in, only on one side, all around the shank, a small section of semi-flat throughout the bowl, whatever - flat is starting to be, where it's at!
> 
> Is the logo a little devil kind of guy??


The logo is of a Viking Helmet.

It is by no means one of their high grade pipes, but you would never know that with the fit and finish. Looks like a special pipe. The panel feels fine in the hand. I do not think I have ever smoked a panel pipe before. Stem is a little tight coming out. I will take care of that with the bees wax. It also seems to be a cool smoking pipe. I think it will be one of my faves.


----------



## dj1340

Went a little crazy with some stuff I haven't tried yet and some replacement tins

G.L. Pease BLACKPOINT 2oz
Rattray's HAL O' THE WYND 100g
Wessex BRIGADE CLASSIC VIRGINIA 50g
4noggins Bulk WEYBRIDGE 4oz
4noggins Bulk BALD HEADED TEACHER 4oz.
Bruce's Pipe Shop Bulk BECK'S OL' LIMEY BASTARD 4 oz.
Smokers Forums INCEPTION 4 oz.
W.O. Larsen Limited Edition 2010 100g
C&D Epiphany 2oz 
C&D Mississippi Mud 2oz 
C&D Opening Night 2oz 
Two Friends Bed & Breakfast 2oz 
GL Pease Union Square 2oz 
Erinmore Mixture 100g 
GL Pease Westminster 2oz 
GL Pease Chelsea Morning 2oz 
GL Pease Samarra 2oz 
Low Country Santee 2oz 
Low Country Waccamaw 2oz


----------



## Arctic Fire

well its been almost two weeks since my last tobacco or pipe order so i decided id treat myself.

PIPA MARIO GRANDI FATTA A MANO LISCIA CLASSICA POKER - eBay (item 330413986418 end time Mar-15-10 19:10:07 PDT)

PIPE MARIO GRANDI FATTE A MANO IN ITALIA LISCIA EXTRA - eBay (item 370349216688 end time Mar-15-10 19:09:29 PDT)


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Here are a few Estate purchases I made recently.

First one is a Nording F4 Freehand. Has pretty nice grain to it and cleaned up nice.










I have wanted a Brebbia for a while...now I have two:










I like their rustication. Plus they were cheap, the two of them shipped for $35. They were a little bigger than I expected them to be. Has to take the stinger out of the bottom one. But I think they will turn into fine smokers.


----------



## IHT

I just won a tin of tobacco last night...
TOBAK PREMIER GRAND CRU PIPE TOBACCO -LIMITED EDITION - eBay (item 290411520019 end time Mar-16-10 00:04:47 PDT)


----------



## owaindav

Here's the KB&B that I got on ebay for $13 that I believe is pre-1936. Anyone know if it is? It has the & in the cloverleaf.


----------



## commonsenseman

Great looking pipe Dave!

I just got this Big Ben Jumbo off Ebay for $30 with shipping. Not sure how much these go for but it seemed like a good deal. Really nice looking pipe & it has a huge bowl.


----------



## Arctic Fire

nice looking pipes


----------



## owaindav

That's a big pipe Jeff! Looks cool.


----------



## dj1340

Nice looking pipe Jeff, Better order tobacco by the pound when you smoke that.


----------



## Arctic Fire

Well I decided today to finally buy a pipe rack. The little desk organizer ive been using is starting to run out of space for my pipes. It looks like it needs some elbow grease.

Vintage Estate 12 Pipe Rack - eBay (item 230450942101 end time Mar-22-10 21:40:20 PDT)


----------



## IHT

my first big order in years. would've been more but smokingpipes is out of a few SG/GH blends i was wanting to stock up on (Bracken Flake, in particular) or sample.

Pipe Accessories: Rubber Pipe Bit (2 pack) (3)
Cleaning Supplies: Regular Tapered Pipe Cleaners (100/pack) (5)
G. L. Pease: Fillmore 8oz
Gawith Hoggarth & Co.: Dark Flake Scented (1oz)
Gawith Hoggarth & Co.: Bosun Cut Plug Unscented (1oz)
Gawith Hoggarth & Co.: Dark Bird's Eye (1oz)
Gawith Hoggarth & Co.: Curley Cut Delux Sliced (1oz)
Gawith Hoggarth & Co.: Coniston Cut Plug Unscented (1oz)
Gawith Hoggarth & Co.: Louisiana Perique Flake (1oz)
McClelland: 5100 - Red Cake (8oz)
Peter Stokkebye: Luxury Twist Flake (8oz)


----------



## commonsenseman

IHT said:


> my first big order in years. would've been more but smokingpipes is out of a few SG/GH blends i was wanting to stock up on (Bracken Flake, in particular) or sample.
> 
> Pipe Accessories: Rubber Pipe Bit (2 pack) (3)
> Cleaning Supplies: Regular Tapered Pipe Cleaners (100/pack) (5)
> G. L. Pease: Fillmore 8oz
> Gawith Hoggarth & Co.: Dark Flake Scented (1oz)
> Gawith Hoggarth & Co.: Bosun Cut Plug Unscented (1oz)
> Gawith Hoggarth & Co.: Dark Bird's Eye (1oz)
> Gawith Hoggarth & Co.: Curley Cut Delux Sliced (1oz)
> Gawith Hoggarth & Co.: Coniston Cut Plug Unscented (1oz)
> Gawith Hoggarth & Co.: Louisiana Perique Flake (1oz)
> McClelland: 5100 - Red Cake (8oz)
> Peter Stokkebye: Luxury Twist Flake (8oz)


Nice order ya got there. I'm interested to hear what you think of some of those G&H blends as I've never had any of those ones.


----------



## IHT

commonsenseman said:


> Nice order ya got there. I'm interested to hear what you think of some of those G&H blends as I've never had any of those ones.


i've had a couple of them, but really wanted to revisit them before i placed a larger order... they were out of a few that i knew i wanted larger orders of... and my dumbass forgot Old Boy flints, so looks like i'll be attempting to use a bic for a few weeks.


----------



## Jessefive

I needed to brag a little bit: I came home from my new found B&M yesterday with 2 tins of Penzance and a tin of Kajun Kake. The Penzance was score enough, but when I checked the date on the Kajun Kake, its from 6/06! Here's to my first foray into aged tobaccos!


----------



## commonsenseman

Jessefive said:


> I needed to brag a little bit: I came home from my new found B&M yesterday with 2 tins of Penzance and a tin of Kajun Kake. The Penzance was score enough, but when I checked the date on the Kajun Kake, its from 6/06! Here's to my first foray into aged tobaccos!


Nice pickup Jesse! It's great finding aged tobacco at a B&M, I was lucky to have found some myself not that long ago. I bet Kajun Kake is real good after 4 years too!


----------



## CTpipe

I posted this in the "Best Nightcap Clone" thread but thought I'd put it here too. So I'm at a small tobacco shop buying a case for my pipe, small shop with mostly cigars and not a big tobacco selection. I go over to the tobacco and see a tin titled nightcap and I remembered seeing the thread stating nightcap isn't made anymore so I picked it up for $7. It looks exactly like the pictures I see online when i search for it except the tin itself on mine is gold and not blue like i've seen online, only the label on mine is blue.

Did I get really lucky and happened upon a great find or is it like a copy or knockoff?

*edit: also, if anyone knows how i can tell the date it was made that would be great. I see a few numbers on the back but not sure how to interpret them


----------



## WWhermit

Latest PAD from pipesandcigars.com:










Included is:

16 oz Pete Stokke's Luxury Bullseye Flake
8 oz Pete Stokke's Balkan Supreme
4 oz Pete Stokke's Cube Cut
8 oz Russ's Old Red
100g Deep Hollow
100g Grey Havens
100g Virginia Woods
1 MM Country Gentleman for my Stonehaven

I asked for them to send any of their bulk samples that I might like. They sent me some Anniversary Kake (shhh!!), some of their Pine Grove, and a pouch from Altadis, Night Cap. We'll see how those samples are.

I promised the wifey to stop the cellar at 20 lbs. Right now it's at 19lb, 2 oz. One more order, right? If I go over a bit, it's ok?

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Jack Straw

WWhermit said:


> I promised the wifey to stop the cellar at 20 lbs.


I'm sure she just meant for your main cellar, not the auxiliaries. 8)


----------



## RJpuffs

> Originally Posted by *WWhermit*
> _I promised the wifey to stop the cellar at 20 lbs._





Jack Straw said:


> I'm sure she just meant for your main cellar, not the auxiliaries. 8)


My wife weighs more than 20 lbs ... which means I can cellar upto her weight in tobacco :angel:
But seriously, I'm aiming for a metric ton that should last me a lifetime (assuming I live that long).


----------



## WWhermit

RJpuffs said:


> My wife weighs more than 20 lbs ... which means I can cellar upto her weight in tobacco :angel:
> But seriously, I'm aiming for a metric ton that should last me a lifetime (assuming I live that long).


I've seen your cellar, RJ. All I can say is.....

Can I be in your will??

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## ultramag

I picked up a couple pipes the last few weeks and thought I'd share them:

The first is a Savinelli unfinished canadian. I'd been wanting one of these unfinished Savi's for a while and just never popped.



The rest of the pics are a Ruben's Rhodesian II designed by G.L. Pease and Luca Di Piazza of neeatpipes.com. I missed the first edition of the original Ruben's Rhodesian and after getting this one in the mail I really hope to find one soon. It's very high on my to find list while at the Chicago Show this weekend.

http://img199.imageshack.us/i/rr2a.jpg/





Just click the thumbnail pics to see bigger ones if interested.


----------



## paracite

PIPE MARIO GRANDI HAND MADE BRIAR SMOOTH EXTRA NEW PIPE - eBay (item 230467892855 end time Apr-30-10 21:32:17 PDT)

I saw this I decided this would be a nice pipe for my Japan trip in August. Hah. I just bought it yesterday, so I have to wait for it in the mail.


----------



## SmoknTaz

paracite said:


> PIPE MARIO GRANDI HAND MADE BRIAR SMOOTH EXTRA NEW PIPE - eBay (item 230467892855 end time Apr-30-10 21:32:17 PDT)
> 
> I saw this I decided this would be a nice pipe for my Japan trip in August. Hah. I just bought it yesterday, so I have to wait for it in the mail.


Beautiful pipe, nice pick up.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

RJpuffs said:


> My wife weighs more than 20 lbs ... which means I can cellar upto her weight in tobacco :angel:
> But seriously, I'm aiming for a metric ton that should last me a lifetime (assuming I live that long).


Yeah, I draw a line in the sand at 20 lbs. as well. I will not accumulate more than 20 lbs...... of any single blend:bounce:


----------



## Jogi

Got my first pipes from 4noggins :dance:, 4 corn cobs, a Legend, A Gentleman, a Diplomat and a General!! All straight as I read here on the forums that running a cleaner in the bent ones during puffing can be a bit difficult.. A Czech tool and some bristly cleaners too. Shipped out on 26th April via USPS Int. Mail, delivered on 3rd May in 8 days (including the May 1st Holiday) no problems... Would've posted earlier but I'm kinda slob these days...

A *BIG* Thank-You to Ric, from Pakistan... :wave: p


----------



## tobac&tea

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Franksmith said:


> FOURTEEN HUNDRED DOLLAR FOR ONE PIPE??????????
> 
> I know not everyone will agree with me on this but that is freaking CRAZY :2


Those are for the opulent only. Not judging, just saying if you can buy a 1400 dollar pipe, you've got all your survival needs squared away, and then some.


----------



## MarkC

You know, I was wishing there was a "brag thread" here for tobacco orders, but somehow I had it in my head that this one was just for pipes. Call it reading comprehension problem, senior moment, whatever. Anyway, here's my latest batch:

Opening Night (3 tins)
Union Square (3 tins)
Presbyterian Mixture (3 tins)
Orlik Golden Sliced (3 tins)

and this round's tryout tobacco:

Westminster

Darn place was out of 50 gm tins or the Orlik, so I had to settle for the 100 gm tins. Any sympathy out there? 

Oddly enough, this should be my "March" order, not my "May" order. I've fallen behind because I have this fear that the moment I blow my month's pipe budget, someone will throw FVF or one of the other tobaccos I want that everyone is out of stock on up on their website and I'll be stuck. I know Penzance and the SG tobaccos get all the buzz for being out of stock, but geez...seems like a lot of tobaccos are getting hard to find these days...
Well, if they show up, I'll be ready.


----------



## phinz

I found out through the grapevine that a local cigar shop bought out the tinned stock of another defunct cigar shop here in Appalachia, so I stopped by.

I felt like I had hit the motherlode. I had to restrain myself, but here's what I got:

2 oz. C&D Rocking Chair
2 oz. C&D Guilford Courthouse
2 oz. C&D Interlude
2 oz. C&D Sam's Blend
2 oz. GLP Lombard
8 oz. GLP Caravan
100g MacB Roll Cake
100g MacB Stockton
100g MacB Solent Mixture
100g Mac B Navy Mixture
50g Solani 779
50g SG Balkan Flake
100g MacB Navy Flake
50g x 2 SG 1792 Flake
1.75 oz. MacB Virginia Flake
100 WOL Old Tradition in a nice looking tin.

Some of these C&D tins date back to 2005. :nod:


----------



## beetlebriar

phinz said:


> I found out through the grapevine that a local cigar shop bought out the tinned stock of another defunct cigar shop here in Appalachia, so I stopped by.
> 
> I felt like I had hit the motherlode. I had to restrain myself, but here's what I got:
> 
> 2 oz. C&D Rocking Chair
> 2 oz. C&D Guilford Courthouse
> 2 oz. C&D Interlude
> 2 oz. C&D Sam's Blend
> 2 oz. GLP Lombard
> 8 oz. GLP Caravan
> 100g MacB Roll Cake
> 100g MacB Stockton
> 100g MacB Solent Mixture
> 100g Mac B Navy Mixture
> 50g Solani 779
> 50g SG Balkan Flake
> 100g MacB Navy Flake
> 50g x 2 SG 1792 Flake
> 1.75 oz. MacB Virginia Flake
> 100 WOL Old Tradition in a nice looking tin.
> 
> Some of these C&D tins date back to 2005. :nod:


 Your a very lucky man!:bowdown:


----------



## mb_pipe

So I got a bonus at work this week, and decided to blow it on some pipes. One of the ones I bought merely because it caught my eye, looked good for short smokes and the price seemed right. It's a slightly bent prince. Since the store was a little busy this morning I did have a chance to chat up with the staff what I was getting.

Turns out it is an unsmoked Heritage Embassy with an additional marking of '96'. I haven't been able to find out much except that it was a Kaywoodie imprint from the 60s and retailed for about $8.

Anybody else know anything about it? I'm curious if I have a reasonable collection item here or just a relic. Also curious if I've found a birth year pipe (1969). The only ad I was able to find online about it was from that year.

I don't have enough posts to put up a picture yet, but you can cut-and-paste for a snapshot.

farm5.static.flickr.com/4039/4609671523_2b2ac9cfa8.jpg


----------



## Mad Hatter

phinz said:


> I found out through the grapevine that a local cigar shop bought out the tinned stock of another defunct cigar shop here in Appalachia, so I stopped by.
> 
> I felt like I had hit the motherlode. I had to restrain myself, but here's what I got:
> 
> 2 oz. C&D Rocking Chair
> 2 oz. C&D Guilford Courthouse
> 2 oz. C&D Interlude
> 2 oz. C&D Sam's Blend
> 2 oz. GLP Lombard
> 8 oz. GLP Caravan
> 100g MacB Roll Cake
> 100g MacB Stockton
> 100g MacB Solent Mixture
> 100g Mac B Navy Mixture
> 50g Solani 779
> 50g SG Balkan Flake
> 100g MacB Navy Flake
> 50g x 2 SG 1792 Flake
> 1.75 oz. MacB Virginia Flake
> 100 WOL Old Tradition in a nice looking tin.
> 
> Some of these C&D tins date back to 2005. :nod:


I'll be interested to hear what you think of the Stockton. The tin looks nice but I thought the contents were "ghack", "yuk", nasty.


----------



## Punkonjunk

103 year old pipe... just bought it! I am ECSTATIC. 
bit.ly/c9RolV
Ebay is AWESOME, and I love peterson pipes, I had a 70'sish meer from peterson, was my first real pipe... I'm very excited for this one. Heirloom in the making, I hope.


----------



## beefytee

I just picked up this simple little beauty

EARLY STANWELL HAND MADE BILLIARD PIPE #61 - eBay (item 250634748047 end time May-19-10 12:28:12 PDT)

I was in the market for a flake pipe, and I think I found a winner. I hope it smokes as well as I imagine it will.


----------



## commonsenseman

Congrats on the pickups Jacob & Bob!

I love traditional shapes best anyway, don't every feel bad about your pipe not being as "pretty" as others. More than half my pipes were cheap ebay buys.


----------



## beefytee

commonsenseman said:


> Congrats on the pickups Jacob & Bob!
> 
> I love traditional shapes best anyway, don't every feel bad about your pipe not being as "pretty" as others. More than half my pipes were cheap ebay buys.


Thanks I can't wait for it to arrive...hmmmmmm now what should the first smoke be?

I'm all about the simple shapes. I don't think I'm a confident enough smoker to weild a freehand.


----------



## paracite

Wow nice pick up, very pricey, indeed. I forgot to report on my order of things, nothing big, just trying to look for some nice smokes. I would like to try find a sample of Westminster before opening the tin, but sometimes we just gotta do it.

I got from 4noggins: 
(each tin 2 oz.)
C&D Habana Daydream (boy does this stink)
G.L. Pease Westminster 
Peterson De Luxe Mixture
Peterson Sunset Breeze

Dr. Grabow pipe filter
Softie rubber bits (I don't like them, but use them nonetheless)
Pipe reamer.


----------



## Hermit

My latest e-bay pickup.
Terrific smoker (Ruthenberg).


----------



## nate560

I was 10 min late coming in the house and missed out. Glad someone got it who really wanted it and not just for resale. Enjoy


----------



## Hermit

nate560 said:


> I was 10 min late coming in the house and missed out. Glad someone got it who really wanted it and not just for resale. Enjoy


I *really* wanted it and it ain't never gonna be resold.


----------



## bobpatt

Just received a ebay pipe in the mail. It's a Mauro Armenilli Europa. I had to clean it up a bit. At first I couldn't even get a pipe cleaner through the stem and the cake build up was huge. However, got her fixed up and smoked a bowl of BH Signature Blend and a bowl of Astley's No. 2 and found it smokes great. Also, I got it for less than $10 (not counting shipping). I tried to include a photo but alas, my post count hasn't reached 30 yet.


----------



## Hermit

bobpatt said:


> I tried to include a photo but alas, my post count hasn't reached 30 yet.


Well get busy then.
We like pictures.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Damn! What happened to pipe prices on Ebay?


----------



## dukeofbluz

My 1st Don Carlos


























Thank you for looking,
Duke


----------



## IHT

looks cool, duke. i knew someone selling one that's almost identical.


----------



## dukeofbluz

IHT said:


> looks cool, duke. i knew someone selling one that's almost identical.


Maybe its the same one, I bought it from a member of another forum.


----------



## beefytee

annoyed.

Still waiting for my handmade Stanwell I bought on 5/19


----------



## Commander Quan

I finally got my Green 999 spigot. I've been wanting one ever since I seriously started piping last year, and have been on the lookout for one for the last 5 or 6 months. She's almost to pretty to smoke...almost. I also picked up 8oz. of Exhausted Rooster, 2oz. of Mississippi Mud, and 4oz. of SG Chocolate Flake.


----------



## Hermit

*Another Ruthie from the Bay:*


----------



## MarkC

Darn it, I was going to brag about the new pipe I ordered yesterday, but I can't figure out how to get a photo up on this board! Anyway, it's a Baronet EX prince; I've heard so many good things about these pipes, and at that price, well...I kind of_ had_ to, didn't I?


----------



## Jack Straw

Love that spigot! And great blast on that pipe hermit.

Mark, try flickr.com. That's what I use anyway. You create the account, and you can keep up to 200 photos. Then just paste the location of the image itself (not the page that contains it, but the url to the actual image) inside


----------



## commonsenseman

Argggg, you beat me to it.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Commander Quan said:


> I finally got my Green 999 spigot. I've been wanting one ever since I seriously started piping last year, and have been on the lookout for one for the last 5 or 6 months. She's almost to pretty to smoke...almost. I also picked up 8oz. of Exhausted Rooster, 2oz. of Mississippi Mud, and 4oz. of SG Chocolate Flake.


Word to the wise: Store it out of the sunlight or you'll have a yellowish-brown 999 spigot.


----------



## Commander Quan

Mad Hatter said:


> Word to the wise: Store it out of the sunlight or you'll have a yellowish-brown 999 spigot.


Thanks for the advice. This shouldn't be an issue, my man cave practically is a cave.


----------



## MarkC

Thanks for rattling my brain, guys...I now remember I have a photobucket account already set up, so here's the picture stolen from the p&c.com page...










I really did need another pipe (uh oh; here comes the rationalization...); I have my meer on the way, but I'm down to just four briars that I smoke. It's hard to go back to a basket pipe after getting used to my Stanwells, so a Savinelli added to the mix should help out nicely.


----------



## Jack Straw

Very nice. I'm not usually a prince guy but I like it.


----------



## MarkC

Yeah, once they get big and fat, they take on a certain charm.


----------



## Jack Straw

That's what she said? LOL

For me it's the sharper angle at the heel of the pipe, and the slightly bent shank. The ones I'm not too hot for are the ones with the rounder heel and the straight shank that leads to a slightly bent stem.


----------



## bobpatt

MarkC said:


> Yeah, once they get big and fat, they take on a certain charm.


The same could be said about my wife, God love her! lol :caked:


----------



## Mad Hatter

Commander Quan said:


> Thanks for the advice. This shouldn't be an issue, my man cave practically is a cave.


You're welcome - from the owner of two yellowish-brown and formerly green pipes that have never seen direct sunlight :yo:


----------



## 8ball

Just scored my first Pete from one of my local Native American B&M's. They were cheaper than 4 noggins & smokingpipes. This is the second $50+ pipe that I have, and I must say, it is breathtaking. I'm still in the break in phase, but this pipe will be used exclusively for English blends. Sorry for the crap pic, I cannot seem to find the perfect medium between flash and no flash.


----------



## beefytee

beefytee said:


> annoyed.
> 
> Still waiting for my handmade Stanwell I bought on 5/19


And the wait continues.

It was returned to him because he used a bad address, he claims to have enclosed "a surprise for my troubles". At this point I'll be surprised just to take delivery.


----------



## beefytee

Got my Stanwell and it is EXACTLY what I was looking for. Stem is a tiny bit loose, but I'm not concerned about it. 
This pipe is from the 1960's I think. It is a small billiard with the #61 and the word "HANDMADE" stamped on it. 

He also threw in a bonus because there was a shipping snafu. A LARGE Billiard from Carey's Magic Inch. 


I'm intrigued by this pipe. The system is not a filter so much. It claims to cool the smoke and absorb condensation. I'm thinking of making it my aero pipe due to its nice big bowl. I ordered some of the "Papyrate" sleeves, and am looking forward to my first big bowl of aero.


----------



## 2fast4*2010

what is the best place where to buy or sell pipes? i have inherited quite a few and want to sell some of them


----------



## Commander Quan

Do you know what you have? E bay is not a bad way to go if you know specifics of the pipes and can list them in the auction, otherwise a lot op people will pass over it if they don't know what it is. If there is a tobacco shop near you you could see if the will buy them from you, or sell them on consignment. Or, if you stick around puff for a while and contribute you'll be able to sell them here. 

I hope you don't take this the wrong way, but in all your first 3 posts you've talked about selling your pipes. This can give some people the feeling that you are just here to sell your stuff to us. I would like to be the first to welcome you and hope that you stick around and ask questions and contribute, and after a while if you are still interested in moving a couple pipes, I know there will be some guys here who will gladly give them a new home.


----------



## paracite

Just won this one for me birthday. Stanwell Stand-Up Poker Filterlos, Klassiker! - eBay (item 220614106214 end time Jun-13-10 10:05:37 PDT)

Just received it. Found out it has some oxidation on the stem. I'm going to experiment with removing it.


----------



## pkmaven

Commander Quan said:


> Do you know what you have? E bay is not a bad way to go if you know specifics of the pipes and can list them in the auction, otherwise a lot op people will pass over it if they don't know what it is. If there is a tobacco shop near you you could see if the will buy them from you, or sell them on consignment. Or, if you stick around puff for a while and contribute you'll be able to sell them here.
> 
> I hope you don't take this the wrong way, but in all your first 3 posts you've talked about selling your pipes. This can give some people the feeling that you are just here to sell your stuff to us. I would like to be the first to welcome you and hope that you stick around and ask questions and contribute, and after a while if you are still interested in moving a couple pipes, I know there will be some guys here who will gladly give them a new home.


Ebay is, of course, a huge consumer audience, and if you have a quality brand pipe that has straight grain and no damage, etc., then I would sell it there. If your pipes have teeth marks on the stems, and they are discolored, and not shiny black, you should bring them to a tobacconist who sells pipes and have him restore the pipes. Then I would take good digital pictures showing all angles of each pipe and sell them on Ebay and enjoy the huge profits. Thousands of pipe smokers search on ebay, buyt few walk into apipe store by comparison. P.


----------



## sebast

Just won this one last night Vntg Yello-Bole Thorn Bull Dog Imported Briar Pipe 70s on eBay.ca (item 310224767748 end time 20-Jun-10 19:20:01 EDT)

My first estate pipe!!


----------



## Commander Quan

My fiancee is going to kill me, not because I bought ANOTHER F-ing pipe, but because I bought one as ridiculous as this :shock:








:rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## sebast

3 more win tonight!!!
VINTAGE HSB BAUYERE ESTATE PIPE TW122 on eBay.ca (item 290445471431 end time 22-Jun-10 21:19:31 EDT)
VAUEN DR. PERL VINTAGE ESTATE PIPE KK11 on eBay.ca (item 290445472542 end time 22-Jun-10 21:05:51 EDT)
LORD BRUYERE EXTRA VINTAGE ESTATE PIPE KK15 on eBay.ca (item 380243044249 end time 22-Jun-10 21:13:55 EDT)

I really love the second one, the VAUEN DR. PERL.


----------



## Garin

My Peterson+Zippo combo pack came in the mail today. It includes the zippo lighter with pipe insert, and a Peterson Donegal Rocky 106 with a fishtail.

The zippo is good! 

The pipe? Well, it's ok. I'm sure it'll smoke fine, and I will try it shortly. However, I was a bit disappointed with two things:

1) The draft hole was completely blocked by the carbonization. Also, I wasn't expecting carbonization. I guess that's ok, but it was annoying to have to pull out a drill bit to get in there and clean it out so the draft hole would, you know, draft. Or something.

2) The mouthpiece whistles terribly. Does anyone have any suggestions for how to fix this?


----------



## paracite

Garin said:


> My Peterson+Zippo combo pack came in the mail today. It includes the zippo lighter with pipe insert, and a Peterson Donegal Rocky 106 with a fishtail.
> 
> The zippo is good!
> 
> The pipe? Well, it's ok. I'm sure it'll smoke fine, and I will try it shortly. However, I was a bit disappointed with two things:
> 
> 1) The draft hole was completely blocked by the carbonization. Also, I wasn't expecting carbonization. I guess that's ok, but it was annoying to have to pull out a drill bit to get in there and clean it out so the draft hole would, you know, draft. Or something.
> 
> 2) The mouthpiece whistles terribly. Does anyone have any suggestions for how to fix this?


If it's a straight pipe, then you can drill away. But if it's bent, there is a way, but tougher.


----------



## Garin

Well, it turns out it's actually a fantastic smoke anyway. For whatever reason, packing it makes the whistling go away. I had some issues with gurgling, but nothing a pipe-cleaner couldn't resolve (three cheers for straight pipes).

So, all in all, I'd call the zippo+peterson combo pack a fantastic deal. I'm almost tempted to get another one.


----------



## Commander Quan

I just got in the mail this Wally Frank. Now this is what I call A Man's Pipe. The pot shaped bowl on this thing is huge. I can fit my gorilla thumb down inside the bowl, just past the knuckle, and there is even room to wiggle it around in there. For having a rounded bottom this thing sits like a champ, you can even set it down at a 45* angle and it still uprights it's self.


----------



## beefytee

Commander Quan said:


> I just got in the mail this Wally Frank. Now this is what I call A Man's Pipe. The pot shaped bowl on this thing is huge. I can fit my gorilla thumb down inside the bowl, just past the knuckle, and there is even room to wiggle it around in there. For having a rounded bottom this thing sits like a champ, you can even set it down at a 45* angle and it still uprights it's self.


it's like a black hole


----------



## Jessefive

I have to brag:


Finally got some elusive 1792, as well as FVF and XX. I can't wait to dig in. That's bag of Anni Cake for good measure, which I've been wanting to try.


----------



## commonsenseman

Jessefive said:


> I have to brag:
> 
> 
> Finally got some elusive 1792, as well as FVF and XX. I can't wait to dig in. That's bag of Anni Cake for good measure, which I've been wanting to try.


:dr


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Mmmm, nice haul!


----------



## bobpatt

Finally got some elusive 1792, as well as FVF and XX. I can't wait to dig in. That's bag of Anni Cake for good measure, which I've been wanting to try.[/QUOTE]

Now, that's some nice pile of tobacco you got there!


----------



## bobpatt

I've been interested in trying an English mixture I've seen in several catelogues called "Spilman's Mixture". It's advertised as being brought back for the first time in over 70 years. Has anyone tried this tobacco or know anything about it?


----------



## Garin

My new Mario Grandis arrived today! As soon as I saw them, I knew I had to have them. The anti-breakage tenon bit is cool, I think


----------



## tobac&tea

Those Grandi's are nice, Garin. Congratulations.

Me, I just picked up my first Peterson. It's a black, sandblasted straight dublin named "Oscar Wilde" from their new Writer's series. The only pic I have is from the website and I'll have to check and see if that's kosher on this site.


----------



## Commander Quan

My first meerschaum finally arrived in the mail from Turkey. An IMP XXL. This thing even dwarfs my Savinelli Hercules.


----------



## cp478

Impatiently awaiting my new ebay estate!
Its a savinelli estella non pareil. Can't wait, should be in tomorrow!


----------



## MarkC

Jeez, I know better than to look at this thread...


----------



## GlassEye

Nice Grandi pair Garin, now you have me looking at new pipes and I need to be saving that PAD money for a new pair of skis for this season. I could just get a new cob and smoke it while I skip


----------



## Hermit

*From JR*

3 - Marlin Flake 
10 - Hal O' The Wynd 
1 - C&D Bayou Morning Flake


----------



## rrb

scored...


----------



## MarkC

I like that, but what do you call it? I'm thinking a St. Bernard; kind of a cross between a bulldog and a brandy...


----------



## rrb

MarkC said:


> I like that, but what do you call it? I'm thinking a St. Bernard; kind of a cross between a bulldog and a brandy...


I really don't know. And the worst is that I have another one exeactly the same shape, bend and size.

Maybe I should call them "drunk bulldog"!


----------



## keenween

hawkbill?


----------



## Jack Straw

Peterson Rocky Donegal 80s I traded for. She's a beaut!


----------



## cp478

http://i812.photobucket.com/albums/zz48/cp478/savinelliestellanonpareil.jpg?t=1283718269

New savinelli estella non pareil


----------



## bobpatt

A friend gifted me 2 oz of Dan Tobacco Milonga. Unfortunately I'm not an aromatic lover. My take on it was YECCH! It's well rated on Tobacco Reviews, but I just can't tolerate aromatics.


----------



## commonsenseman

Ordered the "Middle Earth" sampler from justforhim. Here goes nothing.


----------



## cp478

commonsenseman said:


> Ordered the "Middle Earth" sampler from justforhim. Here goes nothing.


Let me know what you think of the middle earth series please. I have looked at those a lot and just haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## Cpuless

I'm also curious about the Middle Earth Series. Been seriously considering getting some of the Shortcut to Mushrooms.


----------



## commonsenseman

cp478 said:


> Let me know what you think of the middle earth series please. I have looked at those a lot and just haven't pulled the trigger yet.





Cpuless said:


> I'm also curious about the Middle Earth Series. Been seriously considering getting some of the Shortcut to Mushrooms.


I'll let you guys know, for $10 I couldn't pass it up.

Big order from p&c today (big for me at least).

2oz Dark Birdseye
4oz Brown Bogie
4oz Anniversary Kake
4oz Luxury Twist Flake
2 50g tins Golden Sliced
Lots of pipe cleaners.


----------



## Cpuless

Now that looks like a tasty order there Jeff.


----------



## Hermit

commonsenseman said:


> Big order from p&c today (big for me at least).
> 
> 2oz Dark Birdseye
> 4oz Brown Bogie
> 4oz Anniversary Kake
> 4oz Luxury Twist Flake
> 2 50g tins Golden Sliced
> Lots of pipe cleaners.


*Big?*
That doesn't even get ya free shipping. :biglaugh:
(unless ya *really *got lots of pipe cleaners.)


----------



## Mitch

Hermit said:


> *Big?*
> That doesn't even get ya free shipping. :biglaugh:
> (unless ya *really *got lots of pipe cleaners.)


I didn't even think we were allowed to admit we made a order unless we get free shipping. You had better contact them and add to that order :wink:


----------



## commonsenseman

Hey now! That's just my part of the order, I had two friends order with me. Don't worry, we got the free shipping :biggrin:


----------



## paracite

Please welcome Shannon to my family. She is a Peterson XL. My first Peterson.


----------



## nate560

Another new pipe a Jack Howell. What a great guy to work with on getting this done. And it smokes like a champ. Let me know what you think.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## paracite

nate560 said:


> Another new pipe a Jack Howell. What a great guy to work with on getting this done. And it smokes like a champ. Let me know what you think.
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


absolutely beautiful


----------



## MarkC

paracite said:


> Please welcome Shannon to my family. She is a Peterson XL. My first Peterson.


Sweet!


----------



## lestrout

commonsenseman said:


> Hey now! That's just my part of the order, I had two friends order with me. Don't worry, we got the free shipping :biggrin:


Very very smart tactic. I was getting worried about you.

hp
les


----------



## commonsenseman

Here are some crappy cell phone pics of a pipe I picked up today. It's made by a local guy named Ted Laird. The best way I can describe the look is "rustic".

The drilling went through to the far side of the wall a little so I got it at a discount, I don't think it's far enough through to be a problem though. The first thing I did when I got it home was smoke a cigar & mud the hole using MMMM (Mr Moo's Mudding Method). Should work just fine now.


----------



## Cpuless

Awesome looking pipe Jeff. Hopefully that drilling issue doesn't cause a burnout.


----------



## commonsenseman

Cpuless said:


> Awesome looking pipe Jeff. Hopefully that drilling issue doesn't cause a burnout.


Thanks Mike. I really like it, even though it's completely different from all my other pipes. I usually go for more traditional shapes.

I don't think it will be a problem, it looks like the mud filled it pretty well. I'll just have to be extra carefull the first few times I smoke it!


----------



## Cpuless

Yeah I've always been a fan of the less traditional shapes. Especially the sitters. I love a pipe that can stand on its own.


----------



## paracite

Looks nice, looks like nice half tree, half finished wood pipe. 

I got a new pipe again.


----------



## phager

Got this from Just For Him yesterday:

50g Frog Morton On The Town
50g C&D Exhausted Rooster
2oz Shortcut to Mushrooms
And a bunch of regular and bristled pipe cleaners.


----------



## vasypher

Great looking pipe!! Love that rustic look.



commonsenseman said:


> Here are some crappy cell phone pics of a pipe I picked up today. It's made by a local guy named Ted Laird. The best way I can describe the look is "rustic".
> 
> The drilling went through to the far side of the wall a little so I got it at a discount, I don't think it's far enough through to be a problem though. The first thing I did when I got it home was smoke a cigar & mud the hole using MMMM (Mr Moo's Mudding Method). Should work just fine now.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Anyone ever heard of a pipe maker called "Valentino"?

I'm in the process of cleaning up a freehand pipe. It's huge and magnificent, but the only mark on it reads "Valentino" along the bottom of the shank.

The little bit of reading up I've done notes that this could have been a present for someone (Valentino equating to My Valentine). But that seems unlikely to me. 

I'll post pics once I get this thing cleaned up (6 days or so, I hope!).

But any advice as to the make would be much appreciated!


----------



## Jogi

Not an acquisition, rather a question about one. Someone pointed out a great eBay store to get estate pipes like Dr. G's etc. Now the seller only takes PP, which we don't have here in my part of the world. I asked the seller for a way around this and he said I could go the Western Union way. eBay includes a warning against using such money transfer services to buy online. So, now what?? What would you suggest? :???:


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Jogi said:


> Now the seller only takes PP, which we don't have here in my part of the world.


Hi, Jogi.

You should be able to create a PP account with any major, international credit card. It's not a physical company really, it's a web-based service that lets you buy things somewhat anonymously using a credit card or bank account. Unless your government is explicitly blocking the PP site, I would think you could set something up with them.

I believe the EBay warning again using "Western Union" type money orders is just that there's no digital record of the transaction that way. It's essentially like mailing paper currency, and if an unscrupulous seller could just keep the money order and never ship your item. . .and EBay would have no way of knowing what happened. As long as the seller is established (at least 100 transactions) and has mostly positive feedback (95%+), I'd feel comfortable using a money order.


----------



## Jogi

CaptainEnormous said:


> Hi, Jogi.
> 
> *You should be able to create a PP account with any major, international credit card.* It's not a physical company really, it's a web-based service that lets you buy things somewhat anonymously using a credit card or bank account. Unless your government is explicitly blocking the PP site, I would think you could set something up with them.
> 
> I believe the EBay warning again using "Western Union" type money orders is just that there's no digital record of the transaction that way. It's essentially like mailing paper currency, and if an unscrupulous seller could just keep the money order and never ship your item. . .and EBay would have no way of knowing what happened. *As long as the seller is established (at least 100 transactions) and has mostly positive feedback (95%+), I'd feel comfortable using a money order.*


Thanks for the response Dave. Sadly, PP don't offer services in Pakistan, I've checked at least thrice over the last 2 years... The seller is an eBay top-rated seller, has 100% +ve feedback and a score of more than 2000... So you would consider it not a bad idea to order from the guy? This is going to be my 1st-ever purchase from an individual seller so I think you can understand me being a bit hesitant and all... :help:


----------



## CaptainEnormous

I can certainly understand you being hesitant. 

Someone with 100% positive feedback and that many transactions is likely relying on Ebay for their livelihood. Cheating you would hurt their business, and a serious seller understands that. As long as the item isn't of extremely high value, I would feel comfortable sending them a money order (be sure to send the money order with some sort of delivery confirmation, so you'll know when it gets there). .

So, my advice: This seller seems reliable. The chances of him cheating you are probably very slim. So there's little risk in sending a money order. But if you absolutely can't afford to lose the money, don't make the transaction.

Good luck, and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Jogi

Thanks Dave, I sure will get back with the news, good news hopefully ray2:


----------



## Hermit

*I just ordered this beautiful Morta from Davorin.* 
Davorin's Morta Pipes
Can't wait to get it!


----------



## SmoknTaz

That is a beautiful looking pipe! I love the color, great choice Hermit :tu


----------



## Contrabass Bry

My word, that is gorgeous! I've always wanted a morta (bog oak) pipe.

You've GOT to let us know how it smokes when you get the feel for it!

As an aside, I've got 3 estate pipes I purchased of the Bay coming tonight. I'll post pictures later...


----------



## rrb

Scored these two

Baronite (porcelain)


Parker:


----------



## Requiem

After 6 months without getting a pipe, just bought an Astley's Upshall made high grade smooth bent billiard. Will show later.


----------



## phager

Got a couple of orders in today. First a family photo:


100g Tambolaka, 1lb FVF and a 3 pack of Tambota SHort Robustos.



And a shot of 1 pound of FVF on the counter before jarring. I got to say, this is my first pound of pipe tobacco, and seeing that laid out on the counter is an awe inspiring sight!


----------



## commonsenseman

Wait a second, so you ordered FVF & got FVF in the mail? What a deal!

Just kidding Pat, it all looks delicious!


----------



## SmoknTaz

Nice family pic Pat! The FVF tastes just as good as it looks :hungry: and I can't wait to get my Tambo. :rockon:


----------



## Johnisnotcool

That davorin morta pipe looks amazing!


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Finally got the images up for everyone to see. . .I could really use some help with ID'ing this pipe. It's obviously a freehand. And I got it very used (4 S/A treatments and 60 min with a brush and bristled pipe-cleaner to get it smoking sweet).

Anyone recognize the "Valentino" stamp, or the form generally?

Any advice/opinions appreciated. Please.









Overview of the pipe









The Valentino carving









The grain on this thing is beautiful. . .


----------



## SmoknTaz

I'm no help with ID'ing the freehand but that is a sweet looking piece of briar! :tu


----------



## Cpuless

Its a nice looking pipe. Reminds me of the Johs freehand I have but I can't say for certain who the makers is.


----------



## CaptainEnormous

SmoknTaz said:


> I'm no help with ID'ing the freehand but that is a sweet looking piece of briar! :tu


Yeah, I think so, too.
I just wish I could learn something about it. . .someone bothered to sign the thing "Valentino" by hand. It doesn't look like a stamp. Guess I'll have to live with the mystery.

Also, here's a question for someone who knows about freehands: The weight and general feel of the briar on this pipe feels super light and soft. Almost like driftwood. Is that just a factor of age? No idea how old it is, but it was heavily used when I got it. Or maybe I'm too used to machine-made briars that have a hard finish on them? I could dent this thing with my thumbnail. 
Then again, it being enormous, the light weight let's me clench the pipe when needed. And that's a nice perk.


----------



## pkmaven

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



cquon said:


> Just won this one a few minutes ago. $14.50. Don't know why I bid on it, except I thought it was really cool looking. Hope I can smoke it. If not, oh well, it's nice to look at.


Bidding on a pipe on Ebay just pushes the price higher. Do not bid! Wait until there are 14 seconds left and bid $40 higher than the leading bid. You will win the pipe but not pay the $40 higher price because on Ebay the price you pay is the price you beat!
P.


----------



## Broz

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



pkmaven said:


> Bidding on a pipe on Ebay just pushes the price higher. Do not bid! Wait until there are 14 seconds left and bid $40 higher than the leading bid. You will win the pipe but not pay the $40 higher price because on Ebay the price you pay is the price you beat!
> P.


That's a good way to pay $40 extra for a pipe. Whoever wants it most will pay the most.

Also that post you quoted is over 3 years old...


----------



## pkmaven

*Re: The Pipe forum EBAY Victory Thread!*



Broz said:


> That's a good way to pay $40 extra for a pipe. Whoever wants it most will pay the most.
> 
> Also that post you quoted is over 3 years old...


I have been buying and selling on Ebay since 2001. Very few people know that the price you pay is the price you beat. A bidder may tell Ebay the maximum he is willing to pay (automatic bid). I just bought a Radice Rubino pipe-new on Ebay and I knew I had to bid 30-40 more to win the bid at the last few seconds. When I entered my higher bid, Ebay showed the maximum the automatic bidder had bid and I won the pipe but not at the price I bid......I paid the price I beat.
P.


----------



## pkmaven

SmoknTaz said:


> I'm no help with ID'ing the freehand but that is a sweet looking piece of briar! :tu


 That is a nice pipe. I doubt that is was made by Valentino Design House in Italy, but it may have been contracted out to a Danish pipe maker at one time. Many pipe makers in Italy have been making free-form pipes for years. Enjoy!
P.


----------



## billybobjhonson

any reputable or preferred sellers?


----------



## jfdiii

So my 2 year old got into a box of junk under my desk and pulled out a nasty old pipe that, among other beat up junkers, came with a pipe rack I won on Ebay in August. I looked at it again. No markings were apparent but just out of curiosity I scraped some of the crud off, put a dab of oil on it, and lo and behold I could make out "...nelli". You know where this is going. I stopped what I was doing (Rock band 3 with the wife and kids), and about 45 minutes later I had the beginnings of what appears to be a pretty good looking Savinelli de Luxe. It's like finding $50 in your pocket!
:banana: 

Needless to say, I will be taking a closer look at those other fuglies in the box.


----------



## BPhiz

Whoah! Congrats on the find. And hello from another Arkie.


----------



## bigdaddychester

While taking some good quality time off from work last week, I decided to buy a few pipes. Unfortunately, I was outbid on nearly every pipe except the only one that I used a sniping service on.....thank you gixen.com and thank you to CWL for mentioning it in this thread... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/281129-attention-all-ebay-snipers.html

So, I won a Chacom Bent straight grain from McCranies. I'm still learning shapes but I think it's kind of a Volcano but maybe someone here can help me out with it....


----------



## bigdaddychester

I think I messed up posting the picture and I can't find the "edit post" button but here is the picture of it


----------



## dmgizzo

bigdaddychester said:


> I think I messed up posting the picture and I can't find the "edit post" button but here is the picture of it


Looks like a beauty, congratulations :smokin:


----------



## thebayratt

Grabbed an ounce of Tinderbox's Black Russian. Smelled wonderful, can't wait to try it out.


----------



## johnmoss

Went just a little crazy. But hey..they had it and I wanted it and the price was right!










The Peterson stuff was under $9 a tin, the Gawith was under $10.


----------



## Jack Straw

Not too shabby!


----------



## DeeSkank

johnmoss said:


> Went just a little crazy. But hey..they had it and I wanted it and the price was right!
> 
> The Peterson stuff was under $9 a tin, the Gawith was under $10.


Mind if I ask where you found the Gawith and the Irish Flake?


----------



## johnmoss

DeeSkank said:


> Mind if I ask where you found the Gawith and the Irish Flake?


From a buddy who works at a B&M. I can see what he still has if you'd like.


----------



## DeeSkank

johnmoss said:


> From a buddy who works at a B&M. I can see what he still has if you'd like.


Thanks for the offer man, but I'm broke! :r
Just curious to see if any retailers got a shipment in.


----------



## johnmoss

DeeSkank said:


> Thanks for the offer man, but I'm broke! :r


This I can relate too. I'm not only broke now, I have an VERY upset wife to deal with. Between this and some cigar purchases...Ugghh


----------



## Firedawg

Needed some pipes to get me going at least so I hit ebay last night. here is the damage at least not very expensive, next will be some nicer pipes later.
BYPIPES ..... GREAT AND SATINY CALABASH MEERSCHAUM PIPE - eBay (item 200559661139 end time Jan-07-11 20:37:57 PST)

Vintage Imported Briar Tobacco Smoking Pipe Willard - eBay (item 160525616155 end time Jan-07-11 19:12:53 PST)

Carey Magic Inch billiard VGC Refurbished & Sanitized - eBay (item 360308693248 end time Jan-06-11 19:40:43 PST)

Unused vintage Bromley Imported Briar Estate Pipe - 6" - eBay (item 200560178995 end time Jan-06-11 19:09:02 PST)


----------



## commonsenseman

Nothing wrong with those pipes Todd, 90% of my pipes are cheap ebay finds :thumb:


----------



## Firedawg

Well for some reason I went back to Ebay and...

Estate Pipe Used Balister Imported Briar Sterling Band - eBay (item 200561179732 end time Jan-09-11 19:02:42 PST)

I understand all the pipes I have purchased are very inexpensive but this way it gives me a decent rotation at least. I look forward to getting that "nice pipe" someday.


----------



## Requiem

Bought an estate Dunhill yesterday :bounce: eagerly waiting for it now.










1971 Dunhill Bruyere 137 laid back Dublin (in excelent condition)
group 4 (very close to 5 actually).


----------



## indigosmoke

Gustavo,

What a beautiful pipe! I love the Dublin shape, and that one is a true classic. The condition is fantastic for a 40 year old pipe! It looks like it was made yesterday. Looking forward to hearing how she smokes.


----------



## bigdaddychester

she is a beauty!


----------



## dmgizzo

Wow Gustavo that is a beauty, I'm on the hunt for something similar, but have not found one that fits in my meager budget yet, LOL.

Anyway, yours looks nice, let us know how it smokes.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Firedawg said:


> Well for some reason I went back to Ebay and...
> 
> Estate Pipe Used Balister Imported Briar Sterling Band - eBay (item 200561179732 end time Jan-09-11 19:02:42 PST)
> 
> I understand all the pipes I have purchased are very inexpensive but this way it gives me a decent rotation at least. I look forward to getting that "nice pipe" someday.


And that's why we call it PAD! :bounce: Evilbay has my number too! :madgrin:


----------



## TristownDynamite

Sweet pipe G


----------



## Firedawg

Again Ebay was calling my name so for some reason I got more...I think I have it bad and need an intervention soon.

ESTATE FUNNELIZED PIPE KING UNSMOKED CROWN PIPE - eBay (item 400185981915 end time Jan-12-11 17:27:41 PST)

Assortment of 4 GREAT OLD PIPES-Dexter, Big Ben, Milano - eBay (item 180609907769 end time Jan-14-11 19:14:59 PST)


----------



## dmgizzo

Picked this one up on the Bay yesterday:


----------



## Cpuless

Went to a local B&M today and was able to snag a tin each of FVF, 1792, and Black XX. I was really surprised to see that they had any SG tins in stock. Sadly they only had one of each...


----------



## Contrabass Bry

This is what you get when you let your conscience be your guide...










4 x 50g Former's Straight Grain Flake
3 x 50g Escudo
Pease Meridian
Pease Quiet Nights
100g Rattray's Old Gowrie
2lbs of McClelland #2015 (bulk VA/Per)
Petersons Large 2 pipe bag

a bowl of Wilderness in a MCK prince and a smile on my face!


----------



## indigosmoke

Here's my latest. My first Castello! It's a pre-Anniversary Old Antiquarian 67.


----------



## Jack Straw

Very nice John! Terrific photo.


----------



## indigosmoke

Jack Straw said:


> Very nice John! Terrific photo.


Thanks Andrew. A good friend of mine whom you know quite well clued me in on how to improve my photography. I'm a proud graduate of the Jack Straw School of Pipe Photography.


----------



## ultramag

Jack Straw said:


> Very nice John! Terrific photo.


+1 :clap2:

Congrats on your first Castello!!! Marty should hire you for photos. That pipe looks much better than the pictures he was using to display it. If it doesn't suit you I'm sure I could place it in a loving home.


----------



## indigosmoke

Thanks Chad. If for some reason I don't like the way it smokes, you'll be the first one I contact. However, I have a feeling the more likely result will be I'll have to add Castello Fanatic to my Peterson Fanatic moniker. Thanks for pointing me in the Castello direction.


----------



## ultramag

indigosmoke said:


> However, I have a feeling the more likely result will be I'll have to add Castello Fanatic to my Peterson Fanatic moniker.


Too funny!!!

It's a dirty job but somebody's got to smoke the danged 'ol things. We may as well take the hit for the group. out:


----------



## johnmoss

Just a warning on an ebay seller. I won a Geppetto (made by Ser Jacopo) on ebay last Saturday for a pretty good price. The seller "lepipedisanmarino" only had 12 feedback but it was all good. Well, he had my money for a week with no communication from him at all. Then today I get a refund from PP. Well, at least I got a refund but I certainly didn't like having someone hold my money for a week. Anyway, just a little buyer beware for ebay seller lepipedisanmarino.


----------



## szyzk

Got here today!


----------



## Natedogg

OMG I am so jealous! Where'd you pick those beauties up?


----------



## ultramag

johnmoss said:


> Just a warning on an ebay seller. I won a Geppetto (made by Ser Jacopo) on ebay last Saturday for a pretty good price. The seller "lepipedisanmarino" only had 12 feedback but it was all good. Well, he had my money for a week with no communication from him at all. Then today I get a refund from PP. Well, at least I got a refund but I certainly didn't like having someone hold my money for a week. Anyway, just a little buyer beware for ebay seller lepipedisanmarino.


Did this seller ever communicate with you at all as to why he refunded you and didn't send the pipe? A very odd thing to have happen. I agree 100% that I wouldn't want to make the guy a short term loan basically with no interest. You often have to wonder just what is up with some people. :der:


----------



## indigosmoke

szyzk said:


> Got here today!


Very wise purchase! But then again, you knew I'd say that, didn't you?


----------



## johnmoss

ultramag said:


> Did this seller ever communicate with you at all as to why he refunded you and didn't send the pipe? A very odd thing to have happen. I agree 100% that I wouldn't want to make the guy a short term loan basically with no interest. You often have to wonder just what is up with some people. :der:


No communication until today. I got an email in very broken english (he is in Italy) something about ****** and ebay being a monopoly. He wanted me to pay via bank transfer. Umm..No. At least he refunded my money. Now I need to find another pipe.


----------



## szyzk

indigosmoke said:


> Very wise purchase! But then again, you knew I'd say that, didn't you?


It was expected, but the kind words are still appreciated.


----------



## Firedawg

Picked up 3 estate pipes on Ebay in a small lot
3 Vintage unsmoked pipes excellent condition No Reserve - eBay (item 200569790641 end time Feb-02-11 20:21:58 PST)
Nothing Fancy but I wanted the meershaum lined pipe so the others might get resold.

As for the local B&M:
7 oz of PS English Flake
2 oz of PS navy Twist Flake
2 rubber bits (figured I give these a shot)

Than I decided I needed RYO cig tubes and tobacco so went to a Admiral Discount Store.

In the back case as I was looking at getting some OTC pipe tobacco there was this yello goldish tin with a green sherlock holmes on it. BINGO! SG FVF for 11.69 and a Rattrays Old Gowrie 100g tin for 14.89. They dont carry tin tobaccos so and they both had many price tags on top of each other so their older. I was in such a great mood I bought a small box/pouch of Mixture 79. Figured I should try it at least.

We thats my story for the day. It was a good day.


----------



## Requiem

Requiem said:


> Bought an estate Dunhill yesterday :bounce: eagerly waiting for it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1971 Dunhill Bruyere 137 laid back Dublin (in excelent condition)
> group 4 (very close to 5 actually).


Almost a month now and I still don't have the Dunhill in my hands...
Apparently, the portuguese postal services messed up and sent the pipe back to the seller. :spank:
I think the seller has dispatched it again this monday, so maybe tomorrow or next monday I'll finally get it.


----------



## indigosmoke

Requiem said:


> Almost a month now and I still don't have the Dunhill in my hands...
> Apparently, the portuguese postal services messed up and sent the pipe back to the seller. :spank:
> I think the seller has dispatched it again this monday, so maybe tomorrow or next monday I'll finally get it.


That must be extremely frustrating. I still can't wait to see it when it arrives. I hope you'll do at least a short video on your thoughts and feelings. I'm considering making a birth year (1963) Dunhill billiard, dublin or cutty my next major pipe purchase.


----------



## laney1566

johnmoss said:


> No communication until today. I got an email in very broken english (he is in Italy) something about ****** and ebay being a monopoly. He wanted me to pay via bank transfer. Umm..No. At least he refunded my money. Now I need to find another pipe.


The reason I only purchase or sell to North America.


----------



## owaindav

My new Neerups I just got at the Briary in Birminham today. So excited.









I'm lovin' them. Only smoked the sandblasted so far with Erik Stokkebye's reccomendation of an english they have Villiger 1888 Morning. It had quite a bit of latakia and bit like a son of a gun! Pipe was awesome though


----------



## Firedawg

Picked up this pipe on ebay. It is unsmoked and after a lot of research came to the conclusion it is from around 1910 to 1919 and is rare. Havent found another yet of it anywhere.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rt=nc&nma=true&item=260730671719&si=SnoaEcPcmIOOlIeRlaqanHXxxL8%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

If anyone else knows any info on it I would really welcome it!


----------



## owaindav

My haul today minus the LTF and sounds7's LNF. Pipes in the bag were mine before but the bag is part of the haul!


----------



## Jack Straw

Wow that is quite a haul!


----------



## bigdaddychester

Well, today was a first for me. I've been thinking about buying a pipe rack for some time. I'd picked up a small one several months ago but none of my larger pipes can fit in it. I decided today that while I was out running errands, I would swing by the "Antique District" and see if I might stumble onto a rack. Boy did I stumble! The first shop I went into had several racks - 6, 8, 10 pipes with or without a jar for tabacco. Finally I found a 24 pipe Decatur. I had to have it and at the price of $25, it was coming home with me. Now keep in mind all of these racks have assorted pipes in them Dr. Grabows, Kaywoodies and some with no markings all of those pipes were $5 - $8, nothing really to pique my curiosity. I walk to the front with the rack in hand and I see he has more pipes in the front case. Numerous amounts to choose from, I finally settled on six pipes and the rack. Here's what I picked:

Petersons Standard System XL 315
Tim West (etched on the shank)
Big Ben Silver Shadow
K&P Petersons System 313
Tim West stamped Tim West Columbus, USA Handmade Briar
Tim West (etched on the shank)

And he threw in a few tobacco pouches and a pipe tool

I know the Tim West pipe that is stamped will most likely be sent out for a stem, it appears the one in it is not the original and there are two washers attached to it.

I couldn't believe what I found today in an antique store. I have seen many of you suggest going and seeing what you might find, today, you guys made me a believer.


----------



## owaindav

Sweet deal Brian! I need a bigger pipe rack now too. Guess I'm headed antiquing!


----------



## thebayratt

Got this Willard for $10 shipped.
Not too bad of a deal


----------



## sepia5

Just snagged this Armellini off eBay for $70 shipped. I don't know a lot about Armellinis outside of their reputation as one of the better machine-made pipes. I wasn't prepared to go any higher (and wonder if I should have gone as high as I did), but I really liked the shape.


----------



## Cpuless

Got my big order from Cupojoes in from the Stonehaven/Penzance frenzy last week. Got lucky and was able to grab an 8oz. bag of each plus a few nice extras.

8oz. bag of Stonehaven
8oz. bag of Penzance
2oz. Tin of Two Brothers English Chocolate (That I forgot to take a picture of before jarring...)
4x 50g Tin of University Flake
4x 50g Tin of 3Ps.
2x 50g Tin of Irish Flake

Today was a glorious day and the Stoney smells amazing!


----------



## MarkC

Firedawg said:


> Picked up this pipe on ebay. It is unsmoked and after a lot of research came to the conclusion it is from around 1910 to 1919 and is rare. Havent found another yet of it anywhere.
> 
> Antique Meershaum Briar w/gold smoking tabacco pipe - eBay (item 260730671719 end time Feb-05-11 12:18:36 PST)
> 
> If anyone else knows any info on it I would really welcome it!


Cool one; a piece of history!


----------



## Giala

Castello Collection pre-Occhio-era :yo:


----------



## RJpuffs

Cpuless said:


> 8oz. bag of Stonehaven
> 8oz. bag of Penzance


Nice catch! :madgrin:


----------



## jader

I bought my first briar via ebay, a Stanwell Rhodesian, a 191 silkbrun (the majestic line) Its in New condition, and with a seller that has 100% rating, so I figure it was worth the $20 savings. 

I cannot post the image yet....But I am really anxious to get it


----------



## Firedawg

Cpuless said:


> Got my big order from Cupojoes in from the Stonehaven/Penzance frenzy last week. Got lucky and was able to grab an 8oz. bag of each plus a few nice extras.
> 
> 8oz. bag of Stonehaven
> 8oz. bag of Penzance
> 2oz. Tin of Two Brothers English Chocolate (That I forgot to take a picture of before jarring...)
> 4x 50g Tin of University Flake
> 4x 50g Tin of 3Ps.
> 2x 50g Tin of Irish Flake
> 
> Today was a glorious day and the Stoney smells amazing!


That is just a thing of beauty! maybe the perfect order.


----------



## Firedawg

Stopped by one of my local B&M to get some RYO tubes and walked out with these.

C&D Burley Flake #1 sample
C&D Exhausted Rooster
GL Pease Union Square
C&D Opening Night
1 tin of GL Pease Embarcadero 10/01/09
and a Hobby Block half bent saddlebit for fun

Just had the Burley Flake and I am glad I was sitting down!


----------



## User Name

Firedawg said:


> Stopped by one of my local B&M to get some RYO tubes and walked out with these.
> 
> C&D Burley Flake #1 sample
> C&D Exhausted Rooster
> GL Pease Union Square
> C&D Opening Night
> 1 tin of GL Pease Embarcadero 10/01/09
> and a Hobby Block half bent saddlebit for fun
> 
> Just had the Burley Flake and I am glad I was sitting down!


They were bulks?

How does Burley Flake one compare to other tobaccos? I'm really interested in that one. I heard it was crazy strong.


----------



## Firedawg

User Name said:


> They were bulks?
> 
> How does Burley Flake one compare to other tobaccos? I'm really interested in that one. I heard it was crazy strong.


These were samples that the rep left them but they dont have a clue as what to carry. Their not really a pipe shop. So I said I would buy them and they sold me them for 6 dollars and one for free. This is my first burley flake from C&D and it was strong, no floral or topping notes just tobacco, I really enjoyed it since I do like that style once in a while but could not smoke it all the time.


----------



## User Name

Firedawg said:


> These were samples that the rep left them but they dont have a clue as what to carry. Their not really a pipe shop. So I said I would buy them and they sold me them for 6 dollars and one for free. This is my first burley flake from C&D and it was strong, no floral or topping notes just tobacco, I really enjoyed it since I do like that style once in a while but could not smoke it all the time.


Sounds like a great buy, looks like you made out like a bandit. You should always be sure to go there after a rep visits :whoo:


----------



## dmgizzo

Mailman stopped by the house today :attention:


----------



## owaindav

Sweet! Tell us how you like the Kingfisher and Veermiester. I've got to order some of that.


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Just picked up an unsmoked (new) Mark Tinsky Estate pipe on ebay. Wasn't sure if I overbid (bought it for $108). But after looking around, I don't think I could have bought a new or unsmoked Tinsky at this price range.


----------



## User Name

Zeb Zoober said:


> Just picked up an unsmoked (new) Mark Tinsky Estate pipe on ebay. Wasn't sure if I overbid (bought it for $108). But after looking around, I don't think I could have bought a new or unsmoked Tinsky at this price range.


I thought you said you bought it for ten dollars, then had a smiley because you were a lucky sob.

I almost fell out of my chair.


----------



## Zeb Zoober

User Name said:


> I thought you said you bought it for ten dollars, then had a smiley because you were a lucky sob.
> 
> I almost fell out of my chair.


I really wish it was $10. I have never been that lucky.


----------



## FlimFlammery

I've had this for a few weeks now, but it's my most recent pipe purchase. It's a Gabrieli golden Danish egg. It's proven to be one fine smoker.


----------



## Zeb Zoober

Received my Mark Tinsky pipe today. It is a beauty. I am looking forward to breaking it in.

Finally found some Dunhill 965 and Early Morning Pipe. Ordered 2 tins of each. Probably should have ordered some Nightcap too while I was at it.


----------



## kneepa

Evey Wednesday I stop by my B&M tp pick a tin or two up just for fun.
Today I picked up McC. Classic Samsun. Also I saw they had One free tin of tobacco per customer...Sutliff blend #5, its free I thought I'de take it.

Another thing was I wanted to try a cigar so I asked whats a cheap decent cigar to start with. He said try a nick stick. ok I knew Nick's had three wrappers so I was gonna get one of each...they had just two the Maduro and the Connecticut. Also for some reason he gave me a Cuban Bullet. Only cigar I've ever tried was Parodi Ammezati. And last week I got a free snuff box from these people. All In all a not too bad day there , a free tin of tobac and a free cigar. Now all there is to do is see if I enjoy these cigars.


----------



## Sblumberjack

Bought a pipe on ebay. Don't know if it's an antique but it sure looks different. I like it and I didn't pay much for it. Anyone ever seen one like this?


----------



## indigosmoke

The Squadron Leader has arrived:










Mars threw in a pack of pipe cleaners as well.


----------



## dmgizzo

Nice snag John.


----------



## szyzk

Another (gulp!) 250gs of Squadron Leader and my Tambolaka finally arrived!

Just found out my B&M snagged me another 250g box of Squadron and two more boxes of Commonwealth - and two more boxes of FVF are probably on their way. If anyone missed out on this stuff please PM me because I'm drowning in Sam Gawith!


----------



## kneepa

Let me post my weekly visit to mt B&M. I picked up McClelland Dark Woods Flake and Mc Clellands Black Sea Sokhoum and as usual they throw in a freebie ... They are the greatest B&M .. the freebie is a La Flora Dominicana Salomon Maduro cigar. 
I have no clue about the cigar but it looks good.


----------



## szyzk




----------



## Cpuless

Went to buy some pipe cleaners today at a local B&M and found an old tin of SG Brown No. 4 Twist hidden under some other tins. Can't wait to try a small bowl of that stuff later this week. If the Vitamin N level is as high as I've heard, I may have to make sure to have a big dinner beforehand. ipe:


----------



## Rock31

They really need to release SL in a tin again, I want the empty tin more than the tobacco at this point LOL!


----------



## JHCsci

I love smokingpipes.com

My new Castello KKKK estate unsmoked. My first Castello. The 2 packs of SL came last week.


----------



## DSturg369

Sweet!


----------



## WyldKnyght

I found came across this one, fortunately or unfortunately, I can't afford them lol

Padron Family Reserve 45 box Natural Cigar Sealed Bands on eBay.ca (item 120696848249 end time 10-May-11 22:51:05 EDT)


----------



## Andrewdk

My humble newbie collection, four estates acquired off eBay, around $40 for the collection, including shipping.


----------



## DSturg369

Nice score Andrew!


----------



## Giala

JHCsci said:


> I love smokingpipes.com
> 
> My new Castello KKKK estate unsmoked. My first Castello. The 2 packs of SL came last week.


Congratulations! Very nice pipe. Castello is in my top2.
:second:


----------



## SmoknTaz

Andrewdk said:


> My humble newbie collection, four estates acquired off eBay, around $40 for the collection, including shipping.


Nice score for 40 bones!


----------



## Sblumberjack

I've been smoking pipes off and on for about 15 years. I've mostly smoked aromatic blends that I buy in bulk. I always thought the pre-packaged tobaccos were just not as fresh and I have recently been told otherwise. 

I stopped by the local tobacco shop and randomly tried Dunhill Early Morning Pipe. First I was a little taken aback on the price, $18 for a 50g tin, does that sounds right? After about ten minutes trying to figure out how to open the tin I was able to get it open and the difference in smell made me a bit nervous. Once I had the bowl going I was suprised at how much I enjoyed it. It was a gorgous day out so I sat outside and enjoyed my new "discovery" with a glass of whiskey, a great end to the day.

If anyone has any recomemndations on some other brands of tobacco please let me know as I am all about expanding my tastes. Just tell me some of your favorites.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## RJpuffs

Sblumberjack said:


> ...
> If anyone has any recomemndations on some other brands of tobacco please let me know as I am all about expanding my tastes. Just tell me some of your favorites.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris


Try the noobie pipe trade over yonder in the buy/sell/trade area. You'll get a bunch of samples to try out!


----------



## Snagged

Sblumberjack said:


> I stopped by the local tobacco shop and randomly tried Dunhill Early Morning Pipe. First I was a little taken aback on the price, $18 for a 50g tin, does that sounds right?


I'm smoking a bowl of Early Morning Pipe as I type. Agree with your assessment on all counts. RE: the price, $18 seems high, but not that bad for a B&M store. If you buy online, you can find that tin for around $11 at Milan Tobacconist out of Roanoke, VA. By buying online, you avoid paying a lot of local/state taxes that drive up the price. BTW, if you ever get to stop in their shop, Milan a cool place in the old downtown part of Roanoke. The left half of the shop is devoted to pipes and the right half to cigars. If I lived there, that place would cost me a fortune. I give them enough money just shopping online!

As a new pipe smoker, I really enjoyed this blend as well, and look forward to hearing recommendations of similar blends.

Mike


----------



## Sblumberjack

RJpuffs said:


> Try the noobie pipe trade over yonder in the buy/sell/trade area. You'll get a bunch of samples to try out!


As soon as I get my ten posts I'm all over the newbie trade thred. One more thing, what is a B&M? All that comes to mind is BM :behindsofa:


----------



## Zfog

Sblumberjack said:


> As soon as I get my ten posts I'm all over the newbie trade thred. One more thing, what is a B&M? All that comes to mind is BM :behindsofa:


B&M stands for brick and mortar. Which is a smokeshop/ tobaccanist.


----------



## Sblumberjack

Snagged said:


> I'm smoking a bowl of Early Morning Pipe as I type. Agree with your assessment on all counts. RE: the price, $18 seems high, but not that bad for a B&M store. If you buy online, you can find that tin for around $11 at Milan Tobacconist out of Roanoke, VA. By buying online, you avoid paying a lot of local/state taxes that drive up the price. BTW, if you ever get to stop in their shop, Milan a cool place in the old downtown part of Roanoke. The left half of the shop is devoted to pipes and the right half to cigars. If I lived there, that place would cost me a fortune. I give them enough money just shopping online!
> 
> As a new pipe smoker, I really enjoyed this blend as well, and look forward to hearing recommendations of similar blends.
> 
> Mike


Thanks for the info on the website. $7 savings a tin is worth it unless shipping is $7. The best joint around here to get some pipe tobacco is an Up in Smoke, I had a feeling it was overpriced.

C


----------



## Snagged

Well, see...that's the key. The shipping IS $7. However, they offer free shipping on orders over $75, and they ship priority mail. So if you order today, you get it two days later. When I order, I usually get a chunk of stuff, so $75 isn't that hard to hit. If you're only going to buy a single tin, though, you wouldn't come out. Just think of it as buying in bulk!


----------



## Piledriver

Never buy one tin. Always better to wait a month or two and acquire a few items and save on the shipping. Plus receiving packages is so much funner than getting something in a store. The anticipation is half the fun


----------



## Hermit

Got my fifth Ruthenberg.
I guess I bid right; (141.50) I won it by less than fifty cents. :lol:


----------



## Troutman22

Beautiful Pipe Hermit!!


----------



## Zfog

This first one is a new Nording Sitter.










This is a 1970 Dunhill I got of the Bay. I got it at what I think is a great price.










thanks for looking, and please tell me how to kick this PAD!


----------



## SmoknTaz

Zfog said:


> thanks for looking, and please tell me how to kick this PAD!


Don't fight it Zach, there is no cure!


----------



## MarkC

I've never really been a Dunhill fan, but....damn!


----------



## Cpuless

Stopped by one of my local B&Ms and picked up a tin each of Penzance and Kingfisher. That Kingfisher smells amazing!


----------



## Cpuless

Went to the Chicago Pipe Show today and man that was an eye opener. The Iwan Ries Table caused me to nearly have a heart attack. They had dozens and dozens of bags of stonehaven and penzance with no purchase limits. $40 per bag, but since that includes local sales taxes and no shipping I had to grab a couple of bags. (That almost turned into 10 bags but thankfully my better half was there with me to keep things sane...) Another vendor had tins of 1792 that looked very old but had no date. Also had to get some of the new plugs from G.L. Pease.

I also snagged a estate basket Canadian marked Stephen Golden Grain. It has beautiful birdseye of the end of the bowl and for $25 how could I say no.

A brand new Jeantet St. Claude Oversized Canadian. I can fit my whole thumb inside the tobacco chamber. This one is gonna take me 90 min to smoke.

I was able to snag a Bent Blasted W.O. Larsen as well. Sadly, after I got home and went to cleaning up the pipes I noticed that this pipe has a hairline crack where the stem meets the shank. It looks to be an old crack though as it appears to have wear on it. Hoping it just stays that way. Thinking that pipe may get dedicated to stoney.

































All in all it was an amazing day and I am completely lost as to where to start with all this new stuff. (Tempted to go back tomorrow and buy some more stoney after my gf goes to work...)
:behindsofa:


----------



## Zfog

Awesome pick ups!!! Surprised they had Stonehaven, I wish I didn't live so far away or I would be grabbing a couple. Sounds like you had a blast!

Those are some nice looking pipes too, hopefully that crack stays as is for ya!
Enjoy your new toys!


----------



## Sblumberjack

Just won a bid on a Paronelli 80. Don't really know much about the make but I thought it looked unique. Got it for $24.00 including shipping so I figure it can't be too bad. Anyone know anything about the brand?


----------



## Requiem

Paronelli pipes have a good reputation as inexpensive smokers. I've seen new pipes similar to that one for sale for about $30-35 before.


----------



## Mante

That indeed is a nice pipe. I have two estates on the way & will post them up when they arrive, shortly hopefully.


----------



## DSturg369

From reviews I could find on the 'net, Paronelli Pipes seem to be good smokers. Seems you got a great deal, congrats.

As for new, the Tobacco Barn carries them... The Tobacco Barn - Paronelli Pipes


----------



## Sblumberjack

Thanka for the info guys. I didn;t know anything about the pipe maker but I just thought it looked cool so I went for it. Glad to know I didn't over pay.


----------



## steinr1

Just got a nice little pipe (it is quite small - can't fit my little finger down it after fully reaming it clean; tall black sandblast bowl for its proportion. I'd post a picture if I could figure out how...) as part of an eBay lot (wasn't interested in it per se, it was part of a lot that included a Ropp Pneumatic. That I was interested in.). It's stamped "Amster Pipe". Anybody recognise the maker and have any information?


----------



## Mante

A Webco Bulldog from E-bay as an estate pipe. Very, very little use by the look of it.


----------



## Zfog

Tashaz said:


> A Webco Bulldog from E-bay as an estate pipe. Very, very little use by the look of it.
> 
> Glad you got your Bully Warren!


----------



## Rock31

Nice pickups! You all have some great looking pipes.


----------



## Sblumberjack

Here it is in the flesh so to speak. It was sitting in the mail box when I got home today. Can't wait to fire it up tomorrow morning on my way to work. Thanks again for the info on the pipe everyone.


----------



## KBibbs

Finally got to go to the larger smoke shop about an hour away. I wanted to pick up a tin of University Flake, but was disappointed to find they don't have any more. I then saw Nightcap and EMP, both of which I have really wanted to try, but having recently lost my job, can't really afford to splurge on.
However (there is a silver lining!) I did manage to get 5oz of PS LBF. That should help keep me happy for a little bit.


----------



## MarkC

Sorry to hear about the job loss.


----------



## Zeb Zoober

I scored probably the best ebay deal to date for me on a pipe recently. 

I have bought many estate pipes on ebay - all at what I consider 'ok' prices. But this last one that I received today was a definite steal. An unused block meerschaum lattice pipe for $19 from a pawn shop seller on ebay. I took a gamble because the picture and description were very minimal. For the price, I was actually expecting a small pipe. I received it today and it is what I would classify as a large or extra large billiard meerschaum. A solid steal for $19. 

Now I only wish I would have bought the other meerschaum pipe the pawn shop was selling for the same price. It was an unused smooth billiard that was roughly the same size. But with only one picture and lack of description, I was only willing to gamble on buying one.


----------



## inxs_piper

Design Berlin mariner calabash....
Just came in today, came out great with some cleaning and buffing.


----------



## DanR

Just in case you were wondering how awesome my weekend was going to be, my "build my own sampler of stuff I want to try" package came in today.










They forgot my tin of escudo, so that'll have to wait a few days. But they threw in a pouch of something called "almondine"? I'm gonna need more mason jars!

Sorry tongue, you're in big trouble!


----------



## MarkC

That's a....um...nice little 'sampler' you've got there!


----------



## commonsenseman

DanR said:


> Just in case you were wondering how awesome my weekend was going to be, my "build my own sampler of stuff I want to try" package came in today.


Great choices! Irish Flake & OGS are two of my favorites :thumb:


----------



## DanR

commonsenseman said:


> Great choices! Irish Flake & OGS are two of my favorites :thumb:


I think they might be two of my favorites at the moment. I have some open already, so I bought those tins so they could "sleep" a little while (or in case of apocalypse, I can trade them for a spot in the bomb shelter).

I had some Plumcake and Odyssey earlier - great stuff. Jarred everything else up and labeled them. I'm thinking Fillmore for breakfast!


----------



## tobacmon

commonsenseman said:


> Great choices! *Irish Flake & OGS *are two of my favorites :thumb:


Not had the Irish Flake as of yet but can say the OGS is one of my favorites also. Nice pick-ups!


----------



## Zfog

Nice sampler, I love that IF the OGS I have yet to try though. :razz:


----------



## KBibbs

DanR said:


> Just in case you were wondering how awesome my weekend was going to be, my "build my own sampler of stuff I want to try" package came in today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They forgot my tin of escudo, so that'll have to wait a few days. But they threw in a pouch of something called "almondine"? I'm gonna need more mason jars!
> 
> Sorry tongue, you're in big trouble!


Nice haul! If we don't hear from you for a while, we know why :banana:


----------



## BrewShooter

I picked up a tin of the OGS the other day, but haven't cracked it open yet. I did finally try Erinmore Flake earlier today and liked that one a lot.


----------



## DanR

BrewShooter said:


> I picked up a tin of the OGS the other day, but haven't cracked it open yet. I did finally try Erinmore Flake earlier today and liked that one a lot.


I tried to Erinmore today too, as well as Abingdon, Frog Morton ATP, and Fillmore. I haven't tried anything yet that I didn't like, but that Erinmore was really great. It seemed to change a little as the bowl progressed, getting fuller with each draw. The whole time I was thinking, I'm gonna need some more of this!


----------



## BrewShooter

DanR said:


> I tried to Erinmore today too, as well as Abingdon, Frog Morton ATP, and Fillmore. I haven't tried anything yet that I didn't like, but that Erinmore was really great. It seemed to change a little as the bowl progressed, getting fuller with each draw. The whole time I was thinking, I'm gonna need some more of this!


I've tried one or two things that I probably wouldn't order again. That's the problem though. I've tried quite a few and there are only one or two I wouldn't order again. When will this madness end?!?!? :bounce:


----------



## bigdaddychester

BrewShooter said:


> When will this madness end?!?!? :bounce:


You might as well surrender....It NEVER ends. 8)


----------



## Zfog

bigdaddychester said:


> You might as well surrender....It NEVER ends. 8)


Truer words have never been spoken! :first:


----------



## 68 Lotus

Another little slip on the slope!


----------



## italiansmoker

DanR said:


> Just in case you were wondering how awesome my weekend was going to be, my "build my own sampler of stuff I want to try" package came in today.
> ...
> They forgot my tin of escudo, so that'll have to wait a few days. But they threw in a pouch of something called "almondine"? I'm gonna need more mason jars!
> 
> Sorry tongue, you're in big trouble!


Nice Order indeed! GLP Fillmore is one of my favs.


----------



## Zfog

BrewShooter said:


> I've tried one or two things that I probably wouldn't order again. That's the problem though. I've tried quite a few and there are only one or two I wouldn't order again. When will this madness end?!?!? :bounce:


It's funny you wrote this because I have liked most of what I have smoked. Just not all enough to cellar a bunch of. I love me some pipe weed!


----------



## Blackbird

Hey everybody, only recently I started smoking pipes and today I bought my first pipe, a Savinelli Champagne 128 from ebay!

Got it new for $54 including shipping!

I'm really excited to start. Can you guys suggest a great beginner tobacco to break this pipe in? I've heard that C&D Autumn Evening is really nice as well as McCarnie Red Ribbon. Any more suggestions on tasty and great smelling tobacco?

Thanks!


----------



## MarkC

Welcome to the board, Blackbird! If it was me, I'd start out with Carter Hall or Prince Albert. Don't worry about finding the perfect tobacco right away, concentrate on your technique.


----------



## Zfog

Blackbird said:


> Hey everybody, only recently I started smoking pipes and today I bought my first pipe, a Savinelli Champagne 128 from ebay!
> 
> Got it new for $54 including shipping!
> 
> I'm really excited to start. Can you guys suggest a great beginner tobacco to break this pipe in? I've heard that C&D Autumn Evening is really nice as well as McCarnie Red Ribbon. Any more suggestions on tasty and great smelling tobacco?
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome to the forum! I would suggest that once you have enough posts 15 and days 5, that you should sign up for the noobie sampler. It will get you a bunch of different tobacs to sample.


----------



## DanR

Welcome blackbird, and congrats on the nice eBay pickup. I'll also second the newbie sampler trade. It's a lot of fun and really got me started in the right direction. In the meantime, I'd recommend butternut burley (aromatic), Orlik golden sliced (Virginia), and Frog Morton (mild English) to get you started.


----------



## Sblumberjack

Blackbird said:


> Hey everybody, only recently I started smoking pipes and today I bought my first pipe, a Savinelli Champagne 128 from ebay!
> 
> Got it new for $54 including shipping!
> 
> I'm really excited to start. Can you guys suggest a great beginner tobacco to break this pipe in? I've heard that C&D Autumn Evening is really nice as well as McCarnie Red Ribbon. Any more suggestions on tasty and great smelling tobacco?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm new to the site however, I've been smoking pipes for quite some time always an aro. Mac Baren Cube has been my favorite of the samples I've gotten.


----------



## Sblumberjack

Are you all ready for some pictures? I received my custom Altinok meerschaum. It's an apple bowl which was reccommended by Sinan. I chose to upgrade to the green stem and added the churchwarden. I also chose the meer tamper and the delux case.


































Hoping to get together with some folks tonight for the inagural light.


----------



## RJpuffs

Sblumberjack said:


> Are you all ready for some pictures? I received my custom Altinok meerschaum. It's an apple bowl which was reccommended by Sinan. I chose to upgrade to the green stem and added the churchwarden. I also chose the meer tamper and the delux case.
> 
> Hoping to get together with some folks tonight for the inagural light.


Nice! Thats some beautiful custom carving work.

I would live to have the family coat of arms carved onto a custom meer. Then again, I'd love to HAVE a family coat of arms first, hmmm. :first:


----------



## Sblumberjack

RJpuffs said:


> Nice! Thats some beautiful custom carving work.
> 
> I would live to have the family coat of arms carved onto a custom meer. Then again, I'd love to HAVE a family coat of arms first, hmmm. :first:


Damn...Why did you have to say that? Family coat of arms...That would be very cool, now I need another.


----------



## Mante

Arrived today. A couple of tins of JKP purchased from a brother elsewhere & 2 nice estate pipes from Earl here (StrongIrish).


----------



## Evonnida

Picked up a few tins and got 2 new pipes! An Estate Lorenzo from Lee (Pipedreamz) and a beautiful custom from Dave (CaptainEnormous)


----------



## Stonedog

Evonnida said:


> Picked up a few tins and got 2 new pipes! An Estate Lorenzo from Lee (Pipedreamz) and a beautiful custom from Dave (CaptainEnormous)


Which pipe is which? They are both very nice, but the one on the left seems to have an absolutely cavernous tobacco chamber.


----------



## Evonnida

Stonedog said:


> Which pipe is which? They are both very nice, but the one on the left seems to have an absolutely cavernous tobacco chamber.


Sorry, the one of the left is the Custom and the right is the LoRenzo. Now I have 3 pipes, a Small, Medium, and Large!! Can't wait to use em!!


----------



## 68 Lotus

Evonnida said:


> Sorry, the one of the left is the Custom and the right is the LoRenzo. Now I have 3 pipes, a Small, Medium, and Large!! Can't wait to use em!!


And I thought I fell hard!! :laugh:


----------



## Hambone1

cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280688403090

Worth it?

I was hoping to get a reply before it ended. Not sure if this was a good purchase but I did win the item.


----------



## NarJar

Shawn said:


> Worth it?


Worth is a relative question. When it comes to anything I buy I don't worry about others opinions and whether it was a "good deal" to them or not (I've bought so many things my father thought were not "good deals"). I worry about the following:

1. Do I have the money to purchase this item without worrying about how I'm going to pay the bills?
2. Do I like the item?
3. Do I like the item enough to pay X amount of money?

You bought the item, and if you're happy with it, then yes, it was worth it! Never worry about what others think as everything is relative and lends to each's own opinion.

Just my two cents though! Feel free to disagree.


----------



## Commander Quan

You'll know if it's a good deal or not once you start smoking it.


----------



## Stonedog

Shawn said:


> cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280688403090
> 
> Worth it?
> 
> I was hoping to get a reply before it ended. Not sure if this was a good purchase but I did win the item.


Looks like a good deal to me and cheaper than most mid-grade briars. Enjoy the heck out of it!


----------



## Firedawg

some stuff...


Peterson 2009 St Patrick's Day B5


----------



## Hambone1

Since it was my first purchase on eBay for a Pipe, I was curious as to 'worth it' in the respect of was it a good item, a knock off or just a plan cheap copy. Don't know if I was getting taken for low quality item or if I was getting a quality item at a good price. 

I did have to field the question from the wife on why I needed another pipe, to which I responded, "Remember those red boots YOU just had to have". Shut her up but with attitude. LOL!


----------



## Firedawg




----------



## KBibbs

Nice pickup there! Personally not a fan of a green pipe, but I do think it's cool how nice the grain comes through like that. It definitely does say St. Patrick's day! And you can never have too much LBF...


----------



## NarJar

Here are my acquisitions. Everything is from smokingpipes except for the mm cob, I got it off e-bay.


----------



## Pugsley

People here who have read my posts regarding Peterson pipes know I've never been a big fan, but I saw this and decided to give them another chance. ETA next week.


----------



## Mante

Arrived today. :woohoo: Paid duty on this one. :twitch::tg


----------



## MarkC

Tashaz said:


> Paid duty on this one. :twitch::tg


 Ouch!

I've got to try that Vanilla Cream again some day; it was one of my first smokes I tried when I picked up the pipe and I didn't like it, but I think it was more me not knowing what I was doing than the tobacco.


----------



## Mante

MarkC said:


> Ouch!
> 
> I've got to try that Vanilla Cream again some day; it was one of my first smokes I tried when I picked up the pipe and I didn't like it, but I think it was more me not knowing what I was doing than the tobacco.


Then it would seem I "assed" it as I tried the Vanilla Flake & found it quite enjoyable even though to wet (Newb mistake). Now I quite like the flake but have heard the loose cut is slightly sweeter. Each to their own Mark & I hope you enjoy the revisit. :madgrin:8)


----------



## Stonedog

I love that Neerup!



NarJar said:


> Here are my acquisitions. Everything is from smokingpipes except for the mm cob, I got it off e-bay.


----------



## Commander Quan

I picked up this calabash off ebay last week and have been smoking it every day since it arrived on Monday, the cork needed to be replaced, but the gourd is in great shape and the bowl has some great patina on it that lets the pipe show it's age.

This is my second calabash, the first one was also purchased on ebay and the seller may have conveniently left out a few of the issues with that pipe to make it more attractive . This pipe however is exactly what I wanted it's big, obnoxious, and smokes Englishes, Virginia's and Aromatics like a dream. My wife just rolls her eyes and calls it the saxophone pipe.


----------



## Xodar

That is a beautiful Calabash CQ, and a pretty sweet backdrop as well.

For a pipe that size how heavy is it? Clenchable?


----------



## Commander Quan

Yes, it is clenchable but I wouldn't want to go walking around with it in my teeth all day. Both the stem and the gourd have a slight twist to them so it hangs better from the left side of my mouth than the right, but my preferred method is to sink back in the chair and rest the gourd on my chest.


----------



## Firedawg

So after the TAD kicked in so did the PAD

Peterson Shannon 150 Bulldog Pre Republic

Peterson Shannon 1930's 606 Pre-Republic with original box and Unsmoked








Not Sure I will ever smoke this one


----------



## Rock31

very nice pickups Todd.


----------



## Zfog

NarJar said:


> Here are my acquisitions. Everything is from smokingpipes except for the mm cob, I got it off e-bay.


Nice pickups! Word of caution though, I have had 2 of those little lighters and both of them expanded to the point which I thought they were going to explode! So just keep an eye on it.


----------



## funbags

I told myself that I would wait till next month for a PAD but darn it I was skimming thru Ebay and this KAYWOODIE "600" briar pipe VINTAGE US patent 2808837 caught my eye. It will be my first bulldog shaped pipe plus its unsmoked which is a plus (really dont like buying used pipes). Got it for what i was willing to pay to so that was good.Seller states that it may be from the 40s or 50s. Anyone know how i can date it?? plus I never had a pipe with that color stain.

I know you can do better then a Kaywoodie but for $23 I will take the chance.


----------



## italiansmoker

Firedawg said:


> So after the TAD kicked in so did the PAD
> 
> Peterson Shannon 150 Bulldog Pre Republic
> 
> Peterson Shannon 1930's 606 Pre-Republic with original box and Unsmoked


Very nice and hard find Todd, my compliments!


----------



## italiansmoker

Commander Quan said:


> I picked up this calabash off ebay last week...


Definitively I love Calabashes... Nice find Derrick!


----------



## ChronoB

funbags said:


> I told myself that I would wait till next month for a PAD but darn it I was skimming thru Ebay and this KAYWOODIE "600" briar pipe VINTAGE US patent 2808837 caught my eye. It will be my first bulldog shaped pipe plus its unsmoked which is a plus (really dont like buying used pipes). Got it for what i was willing to pay to so that was good.Seller states that it may be from the 40s or 50s. Anyone know how i can date it?? plus I never had a pipe with that color stain.
> 
> I know you can do better then a Kaywoodie but for $23 I will take the chance.


I belive if it has a 4 digit shape code it is pre-WWII, 2digits are post WWII. If the metal fitment is intact and the ball on the end has 4 holes it is likely no later than the early 50s. If the end of the fitment is small with three holes is like likely 60s-70s.


----------



## BrewShooter

My latest order just came in!!! Quick question though, I'm going to jar up the SWR Aromatic, LBF and the Sillem's Black, which doesn't appear to be vacuum sealed. What is the seal like on this tub of Walnut? I'm kind of assuming it's not air tight and I should probably think about transferring it as well. Does that sound about right?


----------



## commonsenseman

If it the Walnut is new, it should be "tinned", therefore quite airtight. If it's already been opened & it's just the plastic lid on there, I'd jar it up right away.

If the Sillems is anything like Solani tins (looks to be the same style), then the tobacco is packaged in a plastic bag inside. Can't hurt to jar it up just to be on the safe side.


----------



## BrewShooter

commonsenseman said:


> If it the Walnut is new, it should be "tinned", therefore quite airtight. If it's already been opened & it's just the plastic lid on there, I'd jar it up right away.
> 
> If the Sillems is anything like Solani tins (looks to be the same style), then the tobacco is packaged in a plastic bag inside. Can't hurt to jar it up just to be on the safe side.


Yeah, I just did a little research and it sounds like the Walnut will probably be fine until I crack the seal the first time. As for the Sillem's, it's not a sealed tin and, as you guessed, just a plastic bag inside. I'll definitely be jarring that one. Thanks for the tips! I would also thank you for that shove so many months back...but I'm still debating if you did me a favor or created a monster! hwell: :biggrin:


----------



## Troutman22

That Sillems tin looks like something from a heavy metal concert. Very cool.


----------



## BrewShooter

Troutman22 said:


> That Sillems tin looks like something from a heavy metal concert. Very cool.


Yeah, I think it's one of those four star review tobaccos on tobaccoreviews.com. I figured I'd give it a try. I just jarred it up and it smells great. It's like an aromatic with this smooth latakia note. I think this might be a winner, but the pipe will reveal the truth.

I'm not sure why the tin looks so shiny and brown in the photo. It's actually a flat black tin, but it has this cool looking copper color in the picture.


----------



## BrewShooter

Commonsenseman, your ring gauge is almost up to 1792. Coincidence...I think not!


----------



## Firedawg

BrewShooter said:


> Commonsenseman, your ring gauge is almost up to 1792. Coincidence...I think not!


Damn I gave him 1 to many! some newb give him a negative quick!


----------



## nate560

My newest pipe a Larry Roush graded S-3. What do you think.


----------



## ChronoB

I think that Roush is an awesome pipe, Nate.


----------



## Pugsley

ChronoB said:


> I think that Roush is an awesome pipe, Nate.


Agreed, that is a beauty.


----------



## commonsenseman

BrewShooter said:


> Yeah, I just did a little research and it sounds like the Walnut will probably be fine until I crack the seal the first time. As for the Sillem's, it's not a sealed tin and, as you guessed, just a plastic bag inside. I'll definitely be jarring that one. Thanks for the tips! I would also thank you for that shove so many months back...but I'm still debating if you did me a favor or created a monster! hwell: :biggrin:


Wow, I'm slow. I just realized who you are now :al
Glad to see that a few samples were enough to push you over the edge :wink:



BrewShooter said:


> Commonsenseman, your ring gauge is almost up to 1792. Coincidence...I think not!





Firedawg said:


> Damn I gave him 1 to many! some newb give him a negative quick!


SO CLOSE!!!!!


----------



## JustOneMoreStick

I was going to dock him but Im not that mean


----------



## jpdunn01

Going to post some pics soon. Bought a Peterson Pipe Ashtray and Bob's Chocolate Flake from IWAN Ries.


----------



## funbags

you know that good old saying "you eat with your eyes"" well i was skimming along in ebay land when my eyes caught this Charing cross pipe#433.It was unsmoked.(BIG PLUS) I placed the min. bid which was $7.55 and completely forgot about it. Next thing I know I was checking my email and it said that I won it.I was like sweet a pipe for $10.50 included with shipping!! I was a little surprised that I was the only bidder.From the pics provided from the buyer I thought it was much bigger (I failed to completely understand the measurements given). No worries though because when I got it in the mail it was so small (not super small) just not what i took from the pics. And the funny part is I actually like it more !! It will be the perfect 20-30 minute flake pipe.Pretty grain and 1 super tiny fill (not that I care) Only problem is the stem is a bit oxidized.I am clueless with the buffing and sand papering involved so I am looking for a simple way to fix it. It doesnt even need to be brand new looking. Any ideas??


----------



## JD11

Just coming over to test the water from the cigar side.. here's what I got to start. missing from the pic are a butner style and a senior reamer , pouch of CBW and 4oz Lane ltd 1Q


----------



## MarkC

Hey, is that silver one the one Pulver's Briar had?


----------



## MarkC

funbags said:


> Only problem is the stem is a bit oxidized.I am clueless with the buffing and sand papering involved so I am looking for a simple way to fix it. It doesnt even need to be brand new looking. Any ideas??


This is embarrassingly lazy, but I just slip a softy bit on 'em...


----------



## Zfog

I just scrub it with a Magic Eraser and then polish up with some vegetable oil. Works pretty good.


----------



## JD11

If you're asking me about the silver one . no I got those three estate pipes off craigslist


----------



## funbags

Zfog said:


> I just scrub it with a Magic Eraser and then polish up with some vegetable oil. Works pretty good.


I ended up trying that out and it worked much better then I had hoped! Thanks alot for the tip!


----------



## MarkC

JD11 said:


> If you're asking me about the silver one . no I got those three estate pipes off craigslist


Okay; it just looked familiar.


----------



## Troutman22

Hey Funbags - thats looks like a really sweet pipe for $10. I have never heard of Charing Cross but it looks great. Let us know how she smokes.


----------



## JD11

I saw that one also.. this is my first restoration estate pipe , and its in rough shape . The silver was all broken on the other side so i took it off striped the finish to raw wood , reamed the thick cake to raw wood to find a crack on the inside of the bowl not too bad tho.. now its salt treatment , stain and buffing..


----------



## Mante

I wont mention the other 42ozs that are in the works. LOL. Life's a bitch, so is T.A.D.


----------



## funbags

Troutman22 said:


> Hey Funbags - thats looks like a really sweet pipe for $10. I have never heard of Charing Cross but it looks great. Let us know how she smokes.


I did some research and there is a Pipe shop in London by the name of Charing cross and this is what you call a Store pipe.pretty much a basket or second that the shop had their name put on them. kinda like how Iwanries and the tinderbox has their own line of pipes.going to smoke it today after it had a good cleaning yesterday.


----------



## Troutman22

> I did some research and there is a Pipe shop in London by the name of Charing cross and this is what you call a Store pipe.pretty much a basket or second that the shop had their name put on them. kinda like how Iwanries and the tinderbox has their own line of pipes.going to smoke it today after it had a good cleaning yesterday.


WOW! So you may have a pipe made by Comoy's or GBD or something?


----------



## mike t

Troutman22 said:


> WOW! So you may have a pipe made by Comoy's or GBD or something?


 i think charring cross was a savinelli sub-brand as mountbatten was for charatan


----------



## Troutman22

> think charring cross was a savinelli sub-brand as mountbatten was for charatan


Sav works too - thanks for the info. Sounds like that Charing Cross is a fine pipe. I may have to keep my eye out for them.


----------



## Mante

It's not going to stop anytime soon. LOL.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Tashaz said:


> It's not going to stop anytime soon. LOL.


 Looks like you've been bitten by the bug! :roll:


----------



## BrewShooter

MarkC said:


> Hey, is that silver one the one Pulver's Briar had?





MarkC said:


> Okay; it just looked familiar.


I can tell you that it definitely isn't. Mainly because I bought the silver Medico from Pulver's Briar!!! :roll:


----------



## BrewShooter

commonsenseman said:


> Wow, I'm slow. I just realized who you are now :al
> Glad to see that a few samples were enough to push you over the edge :wink:


No worries, I sent you a PM, but, yeah, it's me.


----------



## funbags

Tashaz said:


> It's not going to stop anytime soon. LOL.


just watched a youtube video on the peterson 3 p's and now I must try it!!


----------



## Zfog

Nice pickup Wazzy! Check the seal on that 3 Ps. Of all the tins I have, when I checked them all, the only ones with a bad seal was the PPP.


----------



## Mante

Zfog said:


> Nice pickup Wazzy! Check the seal on that 3 Ps. Of all the tins I have, when I checked them all, the only ones with a bad seal was the PPP.


Already jarred mate.  As much as I like the shiny tins, everything new coming in that I do not yet have is being jarred, multiples are being cellared.


----------



## jwreed81

:woohoo: I scored! I won 2 different lots of estate pipes totaling 10 pipes, and they just arrived yesterday! I'm already cleaning and refurb'ing but I snapped some pics with my iPhone before I started.

There are:
• two novelty pipes- porcelain/wood (Schowa, unsmoked) and briar/metal, from Germany maybe?
• a unmarked calabash, which is well used and mostly the reason for buying this lot
• a Carey "Magic Inch"
• a cracked Ben Wade, marked #200
• a cracked Savinelli (with bag), marked #125, with other hard-to-distinguish markings
• Kleen-Ream Pipe tool
• wooden pipe stand (which fits the calabash, yay!)
• 2 vintage pipe bags
• and a black tobacco jar and pipe cleaner holder (not pictured, so much stuff i forgot lol)

Grand total shipped was $41 :biggrin:









      
(click on the small images to view full size at Photobucket)

In a separate auction, won at the same time, I got another three pipes for $26 shipped, including:
• No name mini bulldog pipe, reads Imported Briar/Made in Italy
• A Mastercraft Sina (which fits the churchwarden stem I have! :biggrin
• and a meerschaum lined briar with a cap, no name, reads "Made in England"

The extra little pipe at the top is marked "Princess" and "Made in France", and was less than $6 shipped from another auction. Figured I'll give it too my next wife!












*Man, I can't WAIT to smoke 'em!*


----------



## BrewShooter

Heck of a score Joe!!!


----------



## commonsenseman

Nice score! Is that a Gourd or a Wooden Calabash?


----------



## jwreed81

Gourd I do believe. The seller said he got most of these pipes from the '70s, so meerschaum and gourd I assumed


----------



## commonsenseman

Looks like the real deal to me, nice pickup!


----------



## Sblumberjack

Went to my local B&M and picked up a Missouri Meerschaum, some Frog Morton on The Bayou, pipe cleaners and some pipe tip savers. the wife dropped me off while she went clothes shopping and I enjoyed a bowl while she was gone.


----------



## Stonedog

My 4Noggins order arrived today. I ordered Friday afternoon and here it is Monday afternoon - fast turn around!



This is my first online order (not counting my newbie direct-ship to FireDawg). I've not tried any of these blends and probably should've gone 2oz instead of 4 but the TAD flared up something fierce and I couldn't control myself. 

I'm also impressed by the size of the MM Country Gentleman. It dwarfs my three MM Legends.


----------



## BrewShooter

You sir, are a lucky man!


----------



## VonSockthroat

Stonedog,

I've been enjoying Patton's Storm Front in my Cobs. How do you like the others?


----------



## Stonedog

VonSockthroat said:


> Stonedog,
> 
> I've been enjoying Patton's Storm Front in my Cobs. How do you like the others?


Just posted a review of Double Fantasy :rockon:. Storm Front is nice, kind of like PA but with more body and no chemical taste. I don't get any cigar flavor, I think it just adds to the body? Bald Headed Teacher has more latakia that I was expecting but is quite nice. I haven't tried Britt's Balkan yet but it seems very smokey and spicey and I fear it will haunt the first briar I use.


----------



## Firedawg

Well finally ordered a Racing Green 999 Peterson Thanks to Byron O.


----------



## Hambone1

That's a beautiful pipe. I do love the emerald green ones! Nice!


----------



## VonSockthroat

Nice pipe, and stand! Have that same Dachshund pipe stand.


----------



## funbags

Stonedog said:


> My 4Noggins order arrived today. I ordered Friday afternoon and here it is Monday afternoon - fast turn around!
> 
> This is my first online order (not counting my newbie direct-ship to FireDawg). I've not tried any of these blends and probably should've gone 2oz instead of 4 but the TAD flared up something fierce and I couldn't control myself.
> 
> I'm also impressed by the size of the MM Country Gentleman. It dwarfs my three MM Legends.


Do you need me to Pm you my addy??


----------



## Troutman22

Sahweet score Firedawg!!

:horn:


----------



## Mante

Added today & I must give a big thanks to Todd (Firedawg) for his help & generosity. He shipped half of these to me for free & swapped out one of the Escudo tins for an aged one (2007). Awesome Todd!


----------



## Troutman22

Great bunch of baccy there.


----------



## mike t

an older gold mustache caminetto buisness 143 ks, a cao claw and ball meerschaum,and a 2006 ascorti christmas pipe. i'll get pics up soon.


----------



## mike t

oh and 8 oz of dan tobacco blue note.


----------



## Mante

I have a feeling it is going to be a big Cellar Stuffing week. Just ordered another 10ozs and already have 32 in the air. LOL.
















TAD you say? Never heard of it. ound:


----------



## BrewShooter

They also had half pound bags of Penzance, but I had to exercise control.


----------



## Mante

With more than a little help from Todd (FireDawg) we received this today. :woohoo:










The Anni Kake & the "Unknown" are all his fault I might add!:crutch:


----------



## Firedawg

also the tin of two friends I threw in since it well has latakia in it! never opened it so figured it should go to a good home far away from me. still cant remember what the non labeled one is but I am sure it is a local blend of the aro type. Enjoy

thanks for the tin of HOTW and vanilla flake also warren!


----------



## btb01

So I made a bit of a splurge purchase at smokingpipes.com the other day&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

Radice June Bug ("Pure" Rind finish, Pease/Di Piazza limited edition, #82 of 100):




























&#8230;and this Ser Jacopo Rusticated Oom Paul:










&#8230;and, almost as an afterthought, just a little 'baccy:










After I placed the order, I _really_ wasn't looking forward to telling the wife that I bought two pipes (she knew I was planning on buying one, the Ser Jacopo, but when I saw that June bug, I just had to have it). Fortunately (as far as telling the wife is concerned), I think I'm going to return the Ser Jacopo. I bought it because I was gifted an Ascorti Oom Paul from a friend a while back and really liked the shape, so I wanted another, but this thing is just too big. I mean, I knew it would be big, but it's _really_ big, especially the bowl. The Ascorti Oom Paul I have is a good sized pipe, and this thing is significantly larger (and heavier). That, plus I kept deliberating on buying it because I wasn't sure that I liked the silver band, and in person, I really don't. In short, I don't love it, and for Ser Jac money, I gotta love it.

Anyway, I'm so happy with the Radice that it doesn't matter that I don't much like the Ser Jacopo. Now if I could only get over this damned cold I've got so I could smoke it!

(sorry for the kinda crappy cell phone pics&#8230


----------



## commonsenseman

I'm in love with that radice....seriously.


----------



## JD11

Beautiful pipes....


----------



## nate560

My newest pipe a Maigurs Knets. Its 5.5 long and the chamber is .75 x 1.75. This is one of the best made pipes I have see right up there with my Roushes, Jody and Rad Davis Castellos and Balleby pipes have had it for about a week and it smoked great right from the start. What do you think.


----------



## Stonedog

Beautiful pipe, I really like the finish. I'm liking that junebug btb01 posted.

PAD is kicking in... And I've got a birthday next weekend...


----------



## Mante

Received a little bit of tobacco today thanks to some help from Todd Firedawg.










:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## asmartbull

Very nice.....


----------



## JD11

Craigslist find 6 Pipes , 8 pipe rack with tobacco jar in center.









Mountbatten 802
Meerschaum lined briar
Butz Choquin 1601
Schoenleber 3
Pastrello Roma
and a clay with Sherlock stamped on it

BC and clay need stems the others just need a little clean up. will post better pics when I get back from vacation .I'll be looking for any and all info on these as well.


----------



## italiansmoker

Fantastic Brucianaso, Barrett.


----------



## Troutman22

That Maigurs Knets is a piece of art not a pipe. Come on, tell the truth, you broke into a museum.


----------



## Mante

Arrived yesterday, no where near as light as it should have been as Ron Shuckins shipped it for me & was TOLD to take half. By my scales he only took 2 ounces. :nono: (You will regret that Ron). LMAO.


----------



## drastic_quench

nate560 said:


> My newest pipe a Maigurs Knets. Its 5.5 long and the chamber is .75 x 1.75. This is one of the best made pipes I have see right up there with my Roushes, Jody and Rad Davis Castellos and Balleby pipes have had it for about a week and it smoked great right from the start. What do you think.


Incredibly graceful, and a top notch blast.


----------



## ProbateGeek

My first non-cob pipe, off eBay for under $13 shipped. It's a Savinelli Oscar Lucite, no. 603. Any opinions from the gallery (besides comments on the hideous background color)?



I figure if it's not to my liking, I'm not out a bundle. But everyone here seems to like Savinellis so I'm pretty happy about this purchase. Won't know for sure till I get it next week. Wish me luck!


----------



## User Name

Nice Savinelli. The thing about those pipes is that they keep on multiplying. I mean, you buy one and smoke it and enjoy it, and then boom, there's another one on your doorstep.


----------



## ChronoB

ProbateGeek said:


> My first non-cob pipe, off eBay for under $13 shipped. It's a Savinelli Oscar Lucite, no. 603. Any opinions from the gallery (besides comments on the hideous background color)?
> 
> I figure if it's not to my liking, I'm not out a bundle. But everyone here seems to like Savinellis so I'm pretty happy about this purchase. Won't know for sure till I get it next week. Wish me luck!


Good choice for a first briar (and $13? a steal). I am assuming it is quite used, so be sure to clean it thoroughly, or send it off somewhere for a refurbishing.

Take a look at yourself in the mirror with your cob and then your Sav. I doubt you'll go back to the cob.


----------



## ProbateGeek

ChronoB said:


> Good choice for a first briar (and $13? a steal). I am assuming it is quite used, so be sure to clean it thoroughly, or send it off somewhere for a refurbishing.


This was sold by someone unfamiliar with pipes, who described it generally as "beautiful" and the condition of the "mouthpiece" as "splendid". Looks fairly unsmoked to me, but I 'll see. I know there are many videos describing how best to clean and/or refurbish estate pipes, so I've got some watching to do.



ChronoB said:


> Take a look at yourself in the mirror with your cob and then your Sav. I doubt you'll go back to the cob.


I'll probably not, as it would only make me laugh. But my first cob I will probably toss - cannot pass a pipe cleaner through from bit to bowl, which I do not like. The second straight, I'll probably keep. I had my first damn-near-perfect smoke in it last night, and that was something.


----------



## BrewShooter

I have come to welcome the friendly site of a cardboard box waiting on my doorstep when I get home in the evenings.


----------



## Mante

I love my delivery boxes too Jason. There is a whole lot of relaxation there.


----------



## Stonedog

Last week I won this on eBay:



It is a Saseini "Old England" which is apparently what they named their seconds. It is perfect cosmetically (no fills that I can find). The seller expressed confusion, not knowing why they would designate it a second. Turns out the draft hole is high. I should've asked the seller to check before I bid. Anyway, it was carefully reamed by the seller but there is still some cake left inside so the previous owner seems to have used it successfully. Judging by the smell the previous owner really like latakia.

I should learn not to impulse-bid. I prefer straight pipes and now I may have to mix up some more pipe mud to raise the bottom of the bowl a bit. Still, it was under $50 shipped and looks good so I guess I can't complain.


----------



## funbags

just won this WILLIAM HENDRIX estate pipe.I really like the look of it.any one ever heard of this brand.I believe they are wally frank seconds.

Lovely Small WILLIAM HENDRIX Brown Sandblast 9 of 10 - eBay (item 150637461472 end time Aug-01-11 20:59:08 PDT)


----------



## Pugsley

funbags said:


> just won this WILLIAM HENDRIX estate pipe.I really like the look of it.any one ever heard of this brand.I believe they are wally frank seconds.


Very little info on the web but they are not seconds, it's from William Hendrix in Ulster Park, New York.


----------



## funbags

ChronoB said:


> Take a look at yourself in the mirror with your cob and then your Sav. I doubt you'll go back to the cob.


Hater:bounce:


----------



## funbags

Pugsley said:


> Very little info on the web but they are not seconds, it's from William Hendrix in Ulster Park, New York.


Any way to date it??


----------



## funbags

i thought that it was associated with wally frank due to it having the 2 dots on the stem (which some wally frank pipes have) compared to the william hendrix pipe that has a heart marking on stem. (only pic i can find).


----------



## Pugsley

It may very well have been marketed by Wally Frank as they had pipes made for them by many producers on both sides of the Atlantic. I looked through a number of their catalogs online but was unable to find a pipe with that name. It appears that in the early years pipes made elsewhere were sold under the Wally Frank name but starting perhaps in the 50s they sold many of them under the name of the original manufacturer, so I would guess that if it is one they sold it would date no earlier than that.


----------



## funbags

Pugsley said:


> It may very well have been marketed by Wally Frank as they had pipes made for them by many producers on both sides of the Atlantic. I looked through a number of their catalogs online but was unable to find a pipe with that name. It appears that in the early years pipes made elsewhere were sold under the Wally Frank name but starting perhaps in the 50s they sold many of them under the name of the original manufacturer, so I would guess that if it is one they sold it would date no earlier than that.


So around the 1950's?


----------



## Pugsley

50's or 60's would be my guess, but it's only a guess. There just doesn't seem to be any information on this guy anywhere. At any rate, it's a fine looking pipe and should clean up nicely. It's really difficult to date pipes made by small regional producers as they rarely put marks on them other than a name. I have three pipes made by a guy named John Bessai out of Cleveland and all I know is that they are over 40 years old because he died in 1969, there's just no way to determine when they were produced.


----------



## funbags

Pugsley said:


> 50's or 60's would be my guess, but it's only a guess. There just doesn't seem to be any information on this guy anywhere. At any rate, it's a fine looking pipe and should clean up nicely. It's really difficult to date pipes made by small regional producers as they rarely put marks on them other than a name. I have three pipes made by a guy named John Bessai out of Cleveland and all I know is that they are over 40 years old because he died in 1969, there's just no way to determine when they were produced.


Thanks for the info Pugsley, much appreciated. If it needs a professional cleaning i may send it out. but I may do it myself. we shall see. Really been into Older pipes lately.Been really enjoying that 1960 era kaywoodie that i had picked up a few months ago.


----------



## funbags

Wow, just won this Vintage Danish Crown Kriswill Denmark 962 Pipe Unused on ebay! I was amazed i got it for that low.I Know that its a kriswill second but i hear they are pretty good smokers.

Vintage Danish Crown Kriswill Denmark 962 Pipe Unused - eBay (item 350480637556 end time Aug-02-11 18:10:13 PDT)

Lets see that makes 2 pipes off ebay and a nice tobacco order this week.I should be good for another couple of months,right guys??


----------



## MarkC

Oh, yeah. You won't buy any more for ages...


----------



## BrewShooter

MarkC said:


> Oh, yeah. You won't buy any more for ages...


Yep, that's pretty much how it works! :biggrin:


----------



## ProbateGeek

UPDATE: Here's a "before and after" of my recent $13 ebay find, a Savinelli Oscar Lucite no. 603, after cleanup by our resident "Mr. Smitty":










Can't wait to see how she smokes. . .

p


----------



## BrewShooter

Cleaned up real nice!


----------



## Hambone1

I just purchased this

3 Boswell Pipes, Reamer tool set and a LA-Rocca 5 Pipe bag


----------



## Nick S.

Hambone1 said:


> I just purchased this
> 
> 3 Boswell Pipes, Reamer tool set and a LA-Rocca 5 Pipe bag


Good find, nice pipes.


----------



## thebayratt

2 Tins of McClelland 2011 Christmas Cheer.
Got a free bag of "Tobacco Galleria Midnight Smoke"


----------



## funbags

My order from 4noggins came in today!



YIPPEE!!


----------



## The Mad Professor

funbags said:


> My order from 4noggins came in today!
> YIPPEE!!


Nice order, all those are on my list to try. 3P sounds really interesting although I read very mixed reviews


----------



## funbags

The Mad Professor said:


> Nice order, all those are on my list to try. 3P sounds really interesting although I read very mixed reviews


Yea, I read them too but I really don't base my tobacco choices on reviews. Each people have different tastes. One mans stank weed is another mans Fine tobacco.


----------



## Nick S.

I found this in the mail today. A Savinelli rusticated Tiger #504.


----------



## funbags

may I say that that is quite PIMP,sir!


----------



## quo155

Nick S. said:


> I found this in the mail today. A Savinelli rusticated Tiger #504.


Now, that looks awesome!


----------



## Nick S.

quo155 said:


> Now, that looks awesome!


Yeah, I thought so too. I love the Bulldog shape, and when I saw this one I just couldnt stop myself from buying it...



funbags said:


> may I say that that is quite PIMP,sir!


why yes, yes you may. I thought it was pretty BA myself...


----------



## MarkC

Beautiful pipe, Nick!


----------



## The Mad Professor

funbags said:


> Yea, I read them too but I really don't base my tobacco choices on reviews. Each people have different tastes. One mans stank weed is another mans Fine tobacco.


:lol: True about the stank weed. Likewise I don't form my opinions from the reviews, which is why 3P is still on the list, although I'm probably a few purchases away from ordering it yet. Let me know if it sucks haha.

And I also agree: quite pimp Nick.


----------



## funbags

So along with a very nice bomb of cigars by Shuckins (Thanks again!) My two EBAY wins came in the mail too! The William Hendrix on the left is a cute little nose warmer that was pretty nicely cleaned and reamed(just a slight cake wall is present within the bowl). Looks really old too.The Danish crown on the right is unused but suffers from a little oxidation on the stem.So all in all it was a great start to the weekend.


----------



## gentimmy




----------



## gentimmy

Savinelli oscar lucite 207!
26 buvks, too!


----------



## Sblumberjack

Bought this yesterday. Anyone have any feedback on this? I've never tried it. I'm guessing it an aromatic and that's what I started smoking back in the day.


----------



## ProbateGeek

gentimmy said:


> Savinelli oscar lucite 207!
> 26 buvks, too!


Hey, Timothy, I'm smoking your pipe's brother - see post #2271.

Nice!


----------



## gentimmy

haha very nice man, hows it smoke?


----------



## ProbateGeek

gentimmy said:


> haha very nice man, hows it smoke?


Nice and cool, so far. I've only smoked it once, but hope to enjoy a bowl of HG Kendal Kentucky in it tonight. Mmmmm....


----------



## Hambone1

Purchased this over the weekend

Pipe Rack


----------



## quo155

Hambone1 said:


> Purchased this over the weekend
> 
> Pipe Rack


Very nice! I hope to make something along these lines...one of these years!

Enjoy!


----------



## Commander Quan

I picked up this Wally Frank Canadian last week. There was 12 minutes left and zero bidders so I put in the minimum and was hoping I would be outbid, because I need another pipe like I need a hole in the head. It's a little smaller than I was expecting but it'll make a good walking around pipe. The woman I bought it off of did a full restoration on the pipe, and a pretty nice job of it too.


----------



## funbags

The Canadian is the next shape I will get. Never had one but they look so damn cool.


----------



## MarkC

My latest purchase: an 8 oz. tin of GLP Montgomery, tin dated April 6, 2005 from pipestud's consignment website. I would appreciate it if everyone would assure me I haven't found another slope and that this will be a one-time thing....


----------



## Cpuless

Do you really want us to lie to you?


----------



## MarkC

I guess not...I probably wouldn't believe it anyway.


----------



## funbags

You are screwed Mark!


----------



## quo155

MM Legend Corncob Pipe

Sutliff Private Stock Pipe Tobacco - Top Shelf (1.5 oz tin)


----------



## DanR

I took the day off today to take my daughter to her High School open house, and lo and behold my two new, mammoth Mario Grandi pipes showed up via FedEx. I ordered these from Italy on Saturday - wow!

I put a zippo next to them to show the size. The one poker is over 3 inches high.


----------



## Commander Quan

Nice Grandi's I especially like the lighter one


----------



## funbags

Commander Quan said:


> Nice Grandi's I especially like the lighter one


And I like the darker one.


----------



## Pugsley

I've been looking for a straight billiard to use as a flake pipe and although my luck with Peterson pipes has not been good I saw this and couldn't resist. Should be here on Tuesday.

Peterson Red Spigot (X105) Fishtail Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## gentimmy




----------



## Troutman22

Great pic Tim!!! Yummy stuff.


----------



## gentimmy

thankya trout, that clinical strength deoderant was a recent acquisition as well:tongue1:


----------



## Mister Moo

I love me a poker, a sitter, a rusticated pipe, a military mount...

Then this Kaywoodie "Setter" apepared on ebay and it had to be mine; smokes flake brilliantly. This is my first and, probably last, Kaywoodie. I wanna quit on a good note.  I really like this pipe.

6.5" x 1.5" x 3/4"

1.5 oz.


----------



## jfdiii

I never knew Kaywoodies could look so good, I'm jealous!


----------



## jfdiii

Does everybody else have the problem with seeing a "great deal" on ebay that they just know they can sell and make a profit...and then after restoring, look in the mirror to see how it looks in the mouth, then decide to smoke just one bowl to "test" it, then putting it on the shelf to see how it looks with the others...

I have a Stanwell lot on the way that I am looking forward to cleaning up, and should make a 30% profit. The only problem is that I have 7 others already sitting on my shelf and adding these to it would make the start of a really nice collection...


----------



## Mister Moo

jfdiii said:


> I never knew Kaywoodies could look so good...


OOOO00000000000000..... watch out! :scared:

The Kaywoodie line has been well populated with high quality craftsmanship. They have made stunners over the years, not the least of which were their spectacular gourd/meer calabash pipes. My simple Setter is small potatoes.


----------



## Hambone1

Just purchased a Nimrod Pipe Lighter off ebay, I'm eager to try this out.


----------



## quo155

Hambone1 said:


> Just purchased a Nimrod Pipe Lighter off ebay, I'm eager to try this out.


Congrats Shawn...I am curious how well those work!


----------



## Hambone1

quo155 said:


> Congrats Shawn...I am curious how well those work!


So am I. The old stoggy at my B&M had one and I was totally curious about getting one myself. It looked amazing when he would light his pipe and he never had any issues with losing the flame on deep draws.


----------



## dmgizzo

Finally got my first Dunhill. Those of you who have been around a bit know this has probably been about a 6-7 month journey for me, anyway excited for it to get here and then some lucky pipe restorer will get their hands on it.

:amen:

Here's the details: eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## Nick S.

dmgizzo said:


> Finally got my first Dunhill. Those of you who have been around a bit know this has probably been about a 6-7 month journey for me, anyway excited for it to get here and then some lucky pipe restorer will get their hands on it.
> 
> :amen:
> 
> Here's the details: eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


Congrats, thas seems like a great price too.


----------



## MarkC

No kidding. Even with paying for restoration it should be a great deal. Nice one!


----------



## indigosmoke

A Dunny from the 60's. Should be pure bliss.


----------



## ChronoB

dmgizzo said:


> Finally got my first Dunhill. Those of you who have been around a bit know this has probably been about a 6-7 month journey for me, anyway excited for it to get here and then some lucky pipe restorer will get their hands on it.
> 
> :amen:
> 
> Here's the details: eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


Based solely on the photos it looks like you got a really good deal. I recommend George Dibos for your new baby (precisionpiperepair.com). Takes forever, but I think he's the best out there. For a quicker turnaround, Scott Bundy at piperestore.com is good, too.


----------



## dmgizzo

Thanks for the recommendations, it took me quite a while to find a pipe I wanted at the price I wanted to pay, so what's wrong with another wait for the resto!


----------



## Sblumberjack

I scored a coup yesterday. My uncle quit smoking pipes years ago and found out yesterday that I smoke so he gave me all of his pipes. There were about 10 or so savinelli's a peterson and a ben wade. All I have to do now is a little resoration.


----------



## MarkC

Nice! I hope when my day comes I'll be able to give my pipes to someone rather than them going in the trash.


----------



## User Name

Here's to good times in the years to come.










I rotated it in photobucket, but it may take awhile... :frown:


----------



## Nick S.

Hey User Name, I think you're running low on Patriot Flake...


----------



## ProbateGeek

While no Dunhill, I picked up this Great Dane along with a banded Country Gentleman from the fine gentlemen at Walker Briar Works.










I think they may suffice till that Dunhill turns up, or till I wear out this "forever stem".

p


----------



## quo155

ProbateGeek said:


> While no Dunhill, I picked up this Great Dane along with a banded Country Gentleman from the fine gentlemen at Walker Briar Works.
> 
> I think they may suffice till that Dunhill turns up, or till I wear out this "forever stem".
> 
> p


Thats awesome looking Terry...love that pipe! I may try to score me one just like from them...very nice brother!


----------



## Hambone1

quo155 said:


> Congrats Shawn...I am curious how well those work!


I have to say that I am extremely pleased with the Nimrod Pipe lighter thus far. I did think that it felt a little cheaply made, thin and light. But it works well thus far. I do like the fact that the cylinder where the lighter fluid goes in has a screw to seal it thus no fluid leak like in a Zippo.


----------



## smellyfeet

Today i bought a pouch of Mac Baren Vanilla Cream and an analog hygrometer at my local B&M; i asked the owner to order me 3 tins of Peterson Irish Flake. :thumb:


----------



## piperdown

Picked up tins of Eileen's Dream, Squadron Leader, and some Peterson's Irish Flake.
Also grabbed a couple MM cobs (diplomats) and a new pipe rack.
The Eileen's Dream smokes and tastes wonderful!


----------



## ProbateGeek

piperdown said:


> Picked up tins of Eileen's Dream, Squadron Leader, and some Peterson's Irish Flake.
> Also grabbed a couple MM cobs (diplomats) and a new pipe rack.
> The Eileen's Dream smokes and tastes wonderful!


Squadron Leader - wonderful.
Irish Flake - very good.
New cobs - nothing like the first few smokes in a new cob, until you get to the wood stem at the bottom of the bowl (good thing that's only temporary).
Eileen's Dream - ick. It certainly smells good in the tin, but I've tried it twice now, and just find it blah. In fact, when I smoked the second bowl I thought I had loaded the Sterling Tobacco Bargain Blend by mistake, as it had a slightly muddled and "fake" taste to it. Maybe it's just my tin, or my tongue. Either way, not for me.

I'd bomb someone with the rest of the tin if I thought it "bomb worthy". PM me if anyone wants to try some - maybe swap out with something new? I'll be generous...

p


----------



## MarkC

You know, all this talk about slopes and stuff is really silly. I haven't ordered any tobacco in almost two months, and I'm doing fine. No problems at all in slowing down the fall!

On a _completely_ unrelated note, this just arrived this morning:


----------



## Nick S.

Nice pipe Mark!


----------



## quo155

Now that's a beautiful slope......I mean PIPE Mark!!!

That thing is nice!


----------



## Sblumberjack

As I mentioned earlier my uncle gave me all of his pipes last week. I went through to see what everything was. Most of the pipes are ones that were made for Up In Smoke. There were five that were up In Smoke Savinelli's, 2 Savinelli 2604, a Savinelli Laguna 623, a Savinelli Duca Carlo Billiard, a Savinelli bruna 621, a K&P Peterson 306 and a Ben Wade (english) 285. I have some restoration to do so we had a demonstration at my pipe club meeting yesterday on basic restoration.

Looking forward to getting them cleaned up and smoking. The baccy is Crown Achievement, plumb Cake, Penzance, Frog Morton OTB, EMP, Astley no. 66 and a tin of samuel Gawith chocolate flake I won at last nights raffle dated May 08.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Sblumberjack said:


> As I mentioned earlier my uncle gave me all of his pipes last week. I went through to see what everything was. Most of the pipes are ones that were made for Up In Smoke. There were five that were up In Smoke Savinelli's, 2 Savinelli 2604, a Savinelli Laguna 623, a Savinelli Duca Carlo Billiard, a Savinelli bruna 621, a K&P Peterson 306 and a Ben Wade (english) 285. I have some restoration to do so we had a demonstration at my pipe club meeting yesterday on basic restoration.
> 
> Looking forward to getting them cleaned up and smoking. The baccy is Crown Achievement, plumb Cake, Penzance, Frog Morton OTB, EMP, Astley no. 66 and a tin of samuel Gawith chocolate flake I won at last nights raffle dated May 08.


Well, Merry Christmas to you, sir!


----------



## Sblumberjack

I ahve either scored with some tobacco or have been flim-flamed. Always on the look out for a good local price on tinned baccy I found a little hole in the wall place called Pipedreams. I walked in and saw wall to wall bongs however, I then noticed on the far end a couple of briar pipes. I asked if they sold any tinned pipe tobacco. The owner came out and showed me what they had. In their walk in humidor there were about six or so tins on the bottom shelf covered in pouched baccy.

I looked at what they had looking for a price but all I saw was a sticker that had only 2.99. I pointed to the sticker and asked her if that was the price she said it was. I took dunhill Royal Yacht Mixture, Dunhill Standard Mixture Medium and Early Morning Pipe all for $2.99 each. As I was paying the owner told me that they had lost their pipe tobacco customers and they no longer order the tins in stock. She then apologized saying that the tins were very old.

So is old tins a good thing or no? Have I scored or thrown away $9?


----------



## User Name

Me thinks you scored...big time.


----------



## Pugsley

Sblumberjack said:


> So is old tins a good thing or no? Have I scored or thrown away $9?


Assuming the tins are intact and the seal is unbroken you may have just scored the deal of the century. At that price I'd buy everything I could carry away.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Wow - impressive pickup. How long ago did such tins sell at that price?


----------



## Sblumberjack

Pugsley said:


> Assuming the tins are intact and the seal is unbroken you may have just scored the deal of the century. At that price I'd buy everything I could carry away.


I guess I'm just going to have to open them to find out, haha. I think one of the tins seal has been broken. The other two from what I can tell are still sealed. If the ones seal is broken do you think it would still be ok since they kept it in their humidor?


----------



## Pugsley

Sblumberjack said:


> If the ones seal is broken do you think it would still be ok since they kept it in their humidor?


Only one way to find out. I'd pop that one and if it's still good transfer the contents to a mason jar.


----------



## Sblumberjack

It was just as I thought, the Royal Yacht tin had the seal broken and it's drier than a popcorn fart. The EMP and standard mixture were still sealed. Is there any way to restore the Royal Yacht or is it a lost cause?


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Sblumberjack said:


> It was just as I thought, the Royal Yacht tin had the seal broken and it's drier than a popcorn fart. The EMP and standard mixture were still sealed. Is there any way to restore the Royal Yacht or is it a lost cause?


Lots of posts about rehydrating out there.

Prevailing wisdom seems to be: Put the tobacco in a big bowl. Cover that with a damp towel. Check every 12 hours or so. Store in a mason jar when you like the humidity level.

Another option is to spread it out on a flat surface, and spritz it with rum or brandy or some other topping. Then jar it up for at least a couple weeks. That'll change the final flavor significantly. But it's a fun way to deal with a broken seal.


----------



## Sblumberjack

CaptainEnormous said:


> Lots of posts about rehydrating out there.
> 
> Prevailing wisdom seems to be: Put the tobacco in a big bowl. Cover that with a damp towel. Check every 12 hours or so. Store in a mason jar when you like the humidity level.
> 
> Another option is to spread it out on a flat surface, and spritz it with rum or brandy or some other topping. Then jar it up for at least a couple weeks. That'll change the final flavor significantly. But it's a fun way to deal with a broken seal.


Awesome. Thanks for the tip, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Nick S.

Great deal, I would go back and but them out of everything... even if you don't like it you could probably sell it for a pretty nice profit as long as they are sealed and you could prove their age...


----------



## indigosmoke

MarkC said:


> You know, all this talk about slopes and stuff is really silly. I haven't ordered any tobacco in almost two months, and I'm doing fine. No problems at all in slowing down the fall!
> 
> On a _completely_ unrelated note, this just arrived this morning:


Wow, I love that pipe. :cheer2: Superb selection, Mark!


----------



## MarkC

Me too! I've wanted a Castello Vergin finish billiard for awhile, but haven't fallen down the slope far enough to justify $300+ on a pipe yet. Fortunately, Iwan Ries had a great sale!


----------



## CaptainEnormous

Beautiful rustication on that Castello. Truly one-of-a-kind.
Love that you went with a classic shape on a high-end pipe. Respect.


----------



## MarkC

Thanks, Dave! What really sold me on a Castello billiard is the way they do the shank with that wide attachment to the bowl, tapering back to almost pencil thinness where it joins the stem. There's just something about it...


----------



## Nick S.

Had a bit of a PAD attack recently, so I hit up ebay... everything showed up over the past couple days...

Up first is a 1950's era (I believe) Kaywoodie Super Grain billiard in great shape, the 4 hole stinger still intact. I probably paid a bit too much for it at $24.99, but what the heck, I like it...










Up next is a estate collection of 9 pipes and a pipe rack, one of the pipes has a broken shank (properly noted in the listing) but I couldn't pass it up for $45, especially since there is a GBD in the collection. This collection has a lot of the kind of pipes I like (medium to small straight English designs with saddle bits), and not any deep tooth marks in any of the stems. At just over $5.50 per pipe, not including the broken pipe or the stand, I don't think I did too bad.










and finally, a Kaywoodie from 1936, complete with the 4 hole stinger and yummy green stem uke:. It is a small pipe coming in at just under 5 inches, but I like smaller pipes, and this will be a good 10min smoker/tester pipe. I don't think I did too bad on this one paying just over $10.00 for it



















All of the pipes are really in good shape (with the exception of the broken one), and there aren't any bad bite marks on the stems. I have some work to do restoring them, but that is something I have wanted to get into far a while...


----------



## ProbateGeek

There goes all of Nick's free time! Really, though, nice pickups. I've been watching ebay for a good 10-12 count pipe rack, but apparently so have a lot of other bidders.

Hopefully you'll post some before and after photos as you get those in smoking shape. We all can use the inspiration.


----------



## Nick S.

ProbateGeek said:


> There goes all of Nick's free time! Really, though, nice pickups. I've been watching ebay for a good 10-12 count pipe rack, but apparently so have a lot of other bidders.
> 
> Hopefully you'll post some before and after photos as you get those in smoking shape. We all can use the inspiration.


 Will do! The seller of the 9 pipe set actually made the mistake of putting a "buy it now" option on the auction... I had to jump on it that way before anyone else did, otherwise it probably would have gone for more...


----------



## ChronoB

Nice Kaywoodie Billiard, Nick. Overpay? Hardly. Through the 50s Kaywoodie pipes were as good as anybody's. If that pipe had Dunhill on it the thing would have cost hundreds of dollars. Great find.


----------



## Nick S.

ChronoB said:


> Nice Kaywoodie Billiard, Nick. Overpay? Hardly. Through the 50s Kaywoodie pipes were as good as anybody's. If that pipe had Dunhill on it the thing would have cost hundreds of dollars. Great find.


Good to know, the pipe is in great shape as someone has basically restored the whole thing. Although, I think they waxed the stem, and I can see some oxidation under the wax... so it looks like I have a little work to do on that one before I smoke it.


----------



## Sblumberjack

Has anyone ordered from bigsmokes.com? I ordered a tin of Hamborger Veermaster, FM on the town and 4 oz of SG squadron leader. Prices seem good but this is the first I've heard from them.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Sblumberjack said:


> Has anyone ordered from bigsmokes.com? I ordered a tin of Hamborger Veermaster, FM on the town and 4 oz of SG squadron leader. Prices seem good but this is the first I've heard from them.


I've not heard of them, but I like your choices!

:thumb:


----------



## chickenriceboo

Some baccy - it's been a while but with the weather getting colder I am going back more to my pipes.


----------



## MarkC

Sblumberjack said:


> Has anyone ordered from bigsmokes.com? I ordered a tin of Hamborger Veermaster, FM on the town and 4 oz of SG squadron leader. Prices seem good but this is the first I've heard from them.


I haven't, but as they have the Veermaster in stock, I bet I will.


----------



## Nick S.

Sblumberjack said:


> Has anyone ordered from bigsmokes.com? I ordered a tin of Hamborger Veermaster, FM on the town and 4 oz of SG squadron leader. Prices seem good but this is the first I've heard from them.


Somthing seems a little fishy about that site... nothing on the big smokes pick of the month... _April_ featured cigars... all on the main page, seems like they havent updated it in a while. Might want to shoot them an email before ordering just to make sure it is a legit website.


----------



## ProbateGeek

This "vendor" has been discussed here before:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/292015-has-anyone-lately-done-business-bigsmokes-com.html

I'd proceed with caution.


----------



## JuanOrez

ProbateGeek said:


> I've not heard of them, but I like your choices!
> 
> :thumb:


This is the first I heard of them as well. Let us know how it goes! I would always like another place to peruse. :wink:


----------



## Sblumberjack

Well...crap. I'll let everyone know how this goes. Thanks for all of the information, everyone.


----------



## MarkC

ProbateGeek said:


> This "vendor" has been discussed here before:
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...nyone-lately-done-business-bigsmokes-com.html
> 
> I'd proceed with caution.


Oops...forgot it was them.


----------



## Mante

Just won on fleabay.

eBay Australia: Buy new & used fashion, electronics & home d


----------



## ProbateGeek

Tashaz said:


> Just won on fleabay.
> 
> eBay Australia: Buy new & used fashion, electronics & home d












NICE, Warren! I love the look of those - each seems to remind me of a different mood, one of the many, in the sophisticated life of a certain Ward Cleaver.
Meaning, me likee!

:ss


----------



## Nick S.

nice pipes, they look to be in decent shape as well.


----------



## SmoknTaz

Tashaz said:


> Just won on fleabay.
> 
> eBay Australia: Buy new & used fashion, electronics & home d


Nice pick up Warren. Looks like you got a nice little deal there!


----------



## pipinho

Any of you guys ever sell pipes on eBay? If so any tips?


----------



## Wildone

Sav Alligator Unsmoked

View attachment 57557


until I hit it with some Stoney


----------



## JuanOrez

Wildone said:


> Sav Alligator Unsmoked
> 
> View attachment 57557
> 
> 
> until I hit it with some Stoney


Very nice pipe. Good choice with the Stonehaven


----------



## beefytee

Just grabbed this little SOB









Also, I have been lucky enough to get a tin of the new Balkan Sobranie, Squadron Leader, and also some of AJ's Veper from H&H


----------



## Nick S.

So all the talk of Zulu shaped pipes on the Puff 2012 pipe thread got me really wanting one... so I went to see what ebay had to offer... I found a few pipes that looked like they has some potential, so here they are post-restoration...

First is a Kaywoodie number 01 that I got for $5.50. The 01 is the only stamping that I can read, the other stamping must be so light that I can't even really see it...










Next, a GBD Virgin I picked up for $30, I really like this one, and I think I got a decent price on it.










And finally, a GBD Century that I got for $17.05. Not a Zulu shape, but I like the billiard, and I thought the price was good.










They were all in kind of rough shape, but I think they cleaned up nicely.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Nick, that GBD Virgin has got my attention. Nice pickups, and good you got them shining again.


----------



## MarkC

beefytee said:


> Just grabbed this little SOB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I have been lucky enough to get a tin of the new Balkan Sobranie, Squadron Leader, and also some of AJ's Veper from H&H


Beautiful pipe!!


----------



## Sblumberjack

My latest haul. The coleman flexion lighter. A tin of kingfisher, Peterson's sweet Killarney, Cornell & Diehl Three Friars and Frog Morton on the town and a pipe reamer.

Never tried kingfisher or Sweet Killarney and I'm looking forward to lighting a bowl of both.


----------



## Nick S.

Sblumberjack said:


> My latest haul. The coleman flexion lighter. A tin of kingfisher, Peterson's sweet Killarney, Cornell & Diehl Three Friars and Frog Morton on the town and a pipe reamer.
> 
> Never tried kingfisher or Sweet Killarney and I'm looking forward to lighting a bowl of both.


Nice... Where'd ya get that Kingfisher from?


----------



## Sblumberjack

Nick S. said:


> Nice... Where'd ya get that Kingfisher from?


Got it on ebay and probably spent more than it was worth but I had the money and I've been wanting to try it. Hope I'm not disapointed like I was with penzance.


----------



## Nick S.

Sblumberjack said:


> Got it on ebay and probably spent more than it was worth but I had the money and I've been wanting to try it. Hope I'm not disapointed like I was with penzance.


Ah ok, I hadn't seen in anywhere in a while... I wonder when it will be back in stock at the various online shops...


----------



## Mante

Sblumberjack said:


> Got it on ebay and probably spent more than it was worth but I had the money and I've been wanting to try it. Hope I'm not disapointed like I was with penzance.


Tash dislikes Penzance but thoroughly enjoys Sweet Killarney so who knows, you may be in for a treat. Nice pickups BTW :mrgreen:


----------



## Sblumberjack

Tashaz said:


> Tash dislikes Penzance but thoroughly enjoys Sweet Killarney so who knows, you may be in for a treat. Nice pickups BTW :mrgreen:


Awesome, that gives me hope!


----------



## jsnake

Picked up my first "real" pipe finally. Been watching and waiting and lost a few bids. Wasn't going to lose this one.


----------



## Wallbright

Just purchased a 8oz bag of Penzance.

:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::tea:ipe:


----------



## quo155

Congrats brother!!! :clap2:



jsnake said:


> Picked up my *first "real" pipe finally*. Been watching and waiting and lost a few bids. Wasn't going to lose this one.


----------



## quo155

What an *AWESOME* pipe brother!

Congrats!!! :clap2:



beefytee said:


> Just grabbed this little SOB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I have been lucky enough to get a tin of the new Balkan Sobranie, Squadron Leader, and also some of AJ's Veper from H&H


----------



## jsnake

Just won this German tobacco jar and pipe stand. I have a similar jar made by the same company but it doesn't have the wording around it and the scenes are slightly different. My unsmoked 1970's German pipe is going to look good in this.


----------



## quo155

Sweet rack Jake! Even better price brother!

Congrats!


----------



## jsnake

quo155 said:


> Sweet rack Jake! Even better price brother!
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks, I am pretty excited. Earlier this year before I decided to get serious about pipes, my wife found an almost identical jar at an antique shop. We knew it was old, Made in Germany, and some kind of humidor. Turns out it is for pipe tobacco and when I found this on Ebay I knew I had to have it. I will post a pic when it gets here with my few pipes in it.


----------



## karatekyle

jsnake said:


> Thanks, I am pretty excited. Earlier this year before I decided to get serious about pipes, my wife found an almost identical jar at an antique shop. We knew it was old, Made in Germany, and some kind of humidor. Turns out it is for pipe tobacco and when I found this on Ebay I knew I had to have it. I will post a pic when it gets here with my few pipes in it.


Its in beautiful condition. Wish it was on my desk, great buy brother!


----------



## jsnake

Picked this baby up. Got my first "real" pipe and German pipe stand with jar in and they are perfect. I will post some pics tomorrow. Now I am just waiting to add this to my set up.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Jake, nice pipe but your image cuts off any description from listing, and most of us I'm sure would like to know what it is.

So, uh - what is it? And DO post picks when you're all set up. We're suckers for that...

p


----------



## jsnake

Sorry, I can't save or copy the pics from Ebay so I went with screen shots. Here is the description:

UNSMOKED CLASSIC GERMAN BRIAR PIPE FROM 1970s , HEIBE
CLASSIC BIG PRINCE POT STYLE
EBONITE QUALITY Mouthpiece
VERY NICE COLLECTORS ITEM, nice structure - finish

MEASURES: L: 14,5 cm, H: 4,3 cm, W: 4,3 cm (1 inch= 2,54cm)
Colour : Red Brown
MP: EBONITE for 9mm filters
Ring: no
Stamping left side: no
Stamping right side: no
Stamping bottom of shank: no
Putties: no putty, have a look at the pictures, in excellent shape, excellent structure

I also bought another pipe from the same seller which is pictured a page or so back. Here is the description on it:

UNSMOKED CLASSIC GERMAN BRIAR PIPE FROM 1970s 
HEIBE BRUYERE QUALITY
CLASSIC BIG BENT BULL STYLE, EBONITE QUALITY SADDLE Mouthpiece,
for 9 mm FILTRES
VERY NICE COLLECTORS ITEM, EXCELLENT GRAIN

MEASURES: L: 13 cm, H: 4,8 cm, W: 4,2 cm (1 inch= 2,54cm)
Colour : Dark Brown - Black
MP: EBONITE, SADDLE for 9 mm filtres
Ring: no
Stamping left side: no
Stamping right side: no
Stamping bottom of shank: no
Putties: no putty, have a look at the pictures, in excellent shape, excellent grain

I was really happy with the first one I bought so I decided to pick this one up as well.


----------



## ProbateGeek

You were okay the first time, just needed a bit more of the description, like so:










I hope those two smoke well for you - we'll await the shots with the German pipe stand & humidor. Thanks!


----------



## The Mad Professor

Nice pick ups Jake! I really like that first bent rhodesian!

I hope I'm not posting this in the wrong place, it's not from eBay, but it is a tobacco acquisition!

Between some very generous samples from CWL, a split with KarateKyle, and another order I had planned, I have tobacco coming out my ears right now.

But at least I have some good pictures too!










This one has been cellared for me first born!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Joe, I'm in love with that pic of your PS Luxury Navy Flake. It was my first real tobacco (not counting the Captain Black and 1-Q). I would have loved to have been there when you opened the box, to partake in the "luxurious" aroma put out by that much tobacco all in one place. Pound and a half box? Nice.

And keep up on your blog - wonderful start.


----------



## Mante

Finally, 5 weeks after the order was placed I have it in my hands! Despicable service by Aus Customs & Quarantine, you should be ashamed to call yourself civil "Servants"!


----------



## David_ESM

Ebay purchase over the weekend:


----------



## Mante

Very nice David, very nice indeed. :bowdown:


----------



## MarkC

Sweet rack! Uh...wait a minute...
Nice pipe stand!


----------



## Nick S.

Wow, thre is some nice new pipe and tobacco dirty pictures on here today...:eyebrows:

Nice pick-ups guys!


----------



## drastic_quench

Thick-walled bent Dublin handmade by Johs. Everything I look for in a VA pipe.


----------



## The Mad Professor

ProbateGeek said:


> Joe, I'm in love with that pic of your PS Luxury Navy Flake. It was my first real tobacco (not counting the Captain Black and 1-Q). I would have loved to have been there when you opened the box, to partake in the "luxurious" aroma put out by that much tobacco all in one place. Pound and a half box? Nice.
> 
> And keep up on your blog - wonderful start.


Thank you Terry, I appreciate the kind words! It is my first box, and it was a special experience, hence I took pics. I'm practicing for my first born in December! :lol:
I'm really glad you like the shot. In case you wanted to see more or copy some, I put the originals, plus that one in this album on Photobucket.

And thanks for noticing my blog! I will keep at it!


----------



## jsnake

So here are a couple quick pics of my recent Ebay acquisitions I posted about.

German pipe stand with my new German pipe









Close up of my unsmoked 1970's German pipe









Pic of the new stuff with my other German tobacco jar


----------



## karatekyle

Beautiful jars! That'll look great sitting around the house!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Excellent jars. Almost TOO nice, if you know what I mean. Intriguing pipe, as well.


----------



## jsnake

The jars have the markings of Marzi & Remi of Germany. Believe they are from the 1960's from the information I can find. No chips or cracks but they have some age & were well cared for. Pipe stand has signs of wear but is in great shape. I don't know much about pipes but I like this look & shape.


----------



## jsnake

Picked up a 2oz tin of Esoterica Penzance today. B&M got 5 of them in with s bunch of Stonehaven but the Stonehaven sold out quickly. The Penzance is lying flat on a shelf so not sure if it is being overlooked. Grabbed one. Thinking about heading back for another one.


----------



## JD11

My first Falcon , and the color of my favorite Boston team came today .


----------



## karatekyle

JD11 said:


> My first Falcon , and the color of my favorite Boston team came today .
> View attachment 35800


Wowwwww. Love that black stem. Never was big on falcons because of the gaudy silver stem. But that thing is elegant and refined. Great buy, brother!


----------



## JD11

Thanks and the yellow is not as pale as it appears. I think its called a Falcon Fantasy Pipe.. the twist is really cool.


----------



## BigBehr

I need to play the lotto!!! Picked up 4 tins of FVF and 5 of Penzance!!!! If any one is looking for ether PM me.


----------



## CeeGar

I'm helping myself down the slope. My tin of Sam Gawith Navy Flake and 2011 McClelland Christmas Cheer arrived today!


----------



## BrewShooter

Just scored another 8oz bag of Penzance at Grant's Pipe Shop in San Francisco!


----------



## BrewShooter

Oh, also got a 50g packet of Troost Special Cavendish, which I've never had before. I'll probably try it this weekend. It smells quite nice.


----------



## MarkC

JD11 said:


> My first Falcon , and the color of my favorite Boston team came today .
> View attachment 35800


Do they make them in teal?


----------



## Sblumberjack

Just got my tin of the new Balkan Sobranie by Germaine today. Met up with some buds at Fox and the Hound and yumm


----------



## DanR

I just won this little number on eBay today.



It's a Pease/Di Piazza design nosewarmer made by Luciano. I've been watching it for a week waiting for the countdown, and I couldn't believe that I got it for $61...


----------



## Nick S.

DanR said:


> I just won this little number on eBay today.
> 
> It's a Pease/Di Piazza design nosewarmer made by Luciano. I've been watching it for a week waiting for the countdown, and I couldn't believe that I got it for $61...


Wow, nice pipe, and a good price too!


----------



## Stonedog

I picked up a few ounces of LBF plus a tin of SG Navy Flake at Pipes Ltd here in Asheville, NC. Great old shop with a huge selection, it took _serious_ self control not to walk out of there with more tins and a few new pipes... Anyway, I'm looking forward to trying these two blends.


----------



## gahdzila

I started looking into Falcon pipes as something new to try. Read and read and read and almost had myself convinced to spend ~$80 on a new one, and my googling brought up a thread on a message board (can't remember if it was puff or another board) where a poster said "these pipes seem to be pretty popular on eBay.". I'm not really a big eBay-er, but I figured it was worth a look. Turns out it was a smart move. I won this one this morning for $13.49!

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

Looks like it needs a little cleaning up, but shouldn't be too bad. I hope buying cheap pipes on eBay and cleaning them up doesn't turn into as slippery of a slope as Kyle says it is LOL!


----------



## tupacboy

wifey bombed me with a tin of fvf and squadron leader... couldn't believe she knew which ones to get


----------



## karatekyle

gahdzila said:


> I hope buying cheap pipes on eBay and cleaning them up doesn't turn into as slippery of a slope as Kyle says it is LOL!


----------



## DanR

Ok, someone needs to save me from myself (and my terrible PAD). I've been wanting a Peterson Spigot for awhile. I've also been wanting one of their green pipes - I don't know, I just like the look and the thought of a green Irish pipe just seems right. Anyway, SP shows up this week with this and I fell for it:










It helped a little that they are running a promotion right now where you get a free tin of Peterson tobacco with every pipe, so some University Flake is coming with it (oh, and some Peterson Christmas 2011)... Please don't tell my wife! :biggrin:


----------



## gahdzila

Absolutely gorgeous, Dan. I really like the looks of those Peterson Spigots as well. Enjoy it in good health, brother!


----------



## mata777

Mr. Brog pipe from Poland. Took 10 days to get here. Nice and compact with a small bowl. Not sure if I should dedicate this pipe for virginia's, vapers or english blends? Any suggestions?


----------



## DanR

mata777 said:


> Mr. Brog pipe from Poland. Took 10 days to get here. Nice and compact with a small bowl. Not sure if I should dedicate this pipe for virginia's, vapers or english blends? Any suggestions?]


It looks like a nice pipe. I don't dedicate any of my pipes so I can't help you with that, but let us know how it smokes!


----------



## mmiller

Just got my new Mario Grandi in this week, it is the one on the top the other is just for size comparison, I smoked it the other night and it took 3hrs! This thing is a beast! :razz:


----------



## DanR

Nice!!

Mario Grande makes some very nice (BIG) pipes. I really like that one!


----------



## Nick S.

Nice pipe. I have heard good things about Mario Grandi pipes, though I haven't really seen any that fit my style I am glad you were able to find one you like.


----------



## freestoke

mmiller said:


> Just got my new Mario Grandi in this week, it is the one on the top the other is just for size comparison, I smoked it the other night and it took 3hrs! This thing is a beast! :razz:


:shock: Just curious, how much tobacco did it take? Estimating via geometric progression, I'll guess 10 grams. Quite the pipe! :tu


----------



## mmiller

freestoke said:


> :shock: Just curious, how much tobacco did it take? Estimating via geometric progression, I'll guess 10 grams. Quite the pipe! :tu


It took 2 flakes of OGS to fill it, there was still a little room and I didnt pack it too tight either. It truly is a beast :tu


----------



## saionbuss

how to tell if a lighter is authentic on ebay is a huge project....


----------



## Stonedog

My 8oz bag of Stonehaven (plus 4 ounces of LNF) just showed up. Thanks SmokingPipes for keeping me on the waiting list and the very prompt service! 

It's a small acquisition, but I've been waiting for SH to become available for many months...


----------



## Wallbright

These were waiting on me when I woke up today.


----------



## Frankenstein

Wallbright said:


> These were waiting on me when I woke up today.


Dang..... THAT would be nice to see. :shock: Congrats!


----------



## jsnake

Wallbright said:


> These were waiting on me when I woke up today.


Do you need a kidney? I have a spare!


----------



## BrewShooter

So, YOU'RE that guy buying up all the Stonehaven!!!!


----------



## JuanOrez

Seriously. Would love to be able to find some Stonehaven. I'm down to a pound and I'm scared to smoke it because of the scarcity.


----------



## Wallbright

Haha sorry fellas. I guess I got lucky and found two places with the Stonehaven available. I normally am not this lucky though and have been searching for about a year now.


----------



## DanR

I treated myself for Christmas to this beauty:










It's hand made by our very own Dave McCarter (McCarterpipes.com). The pictures don't do it justic fellas. It has a wonderful feel to it, a deceptively huge bowl, and is the perfect weight to hang in my jaw all day! He left the outside of the briar free to show on the rim of the pipe, which adds a real rustic beauty to it. It's a one of a kind, and it's all mine!!!


----------



## BrewShooter

Nice pipe!


----------



## indigosmoke

A little after Christmas present I picked up for myself arrived yesterday to brighten the New Year:


----------



## KcJason1

5 tins of Balkan Sorbanie @ a local shop... Bought their entire stock!


----------



## szyzk

KcJason1 said:


> 5 tins of Balkan Sorbanie @ a local shop... Bought their entire stock!


Just bought a tin of this as well!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Finally got my first free shipping order in - bit of a delayed Christmas present to myself. Two of these I know (the Escudo and Ennerdale), the others were just a shot in the dark.










They are:

1. A & C Peterson Escudo Navy Deluxe (two, since 50g just aint enough!)
2. Peterson Special Reserve Limited Edition 2011 (100g)
3. McClelland Personal Reserve: Blackwoods Flake (100g)
4. Solani Silver Flake (100g)
5. Gawith Hoggarth & Co. Ennerdale Flake (half pound! :biggrin

Filled up another dozen 8 oz jars. My 8-year old daughter enjoyed helping me do the jarring and labels. See, smoking IS a family thing!

p


----------



## gahdzila

Nice looking spread!

My 9 year old doesn't help, but he has to smell all of them....which is fine, because so do I! ipe:


----------



## DanR

That's a great haul. Blackwoods Flake is one that I've been reaching for a lot lately.


----------



## dmgizzo

Picked up on the 'Bay today..


----------



## nickpgoodman

So for Christmas my wife got me this - Tin Pipe Tobacco Sampler - "McClelland Blakeney's Best Toasted" from Pipes and Cigars. Can't post link yet, but I'm sure ya'll either know what I am talking about or know how to use google 

This sampler includes one of each (50g)
Acadian Ribbon
Tawny Flake
Bayou Slice
Latakia Flake

So, I have opened the Acadian, Tawny and Bayou slice. I am really having difficulty discerning any real differences from the 3. Very pungent smelling out of tin, but completely different aroma when smoking. These are OK tobaccos, but compared to some of the samples I have received and other stuff I've gotten to try I doubt I'd buy these again.

Haven't got to try the Latakia flake yet though.


----------



## DanR

nickpgoodman said:


> So for Christmas my wife got me this - Tin Pipe Tobacco Sampler - "McClelland Blakeney's Best Toasted" from Pipes and Cigars. Can't post link yet, but I'm sure ya'll either know what I am talking about or know how to use google
> 
> This sampler includes one of each (50g)
> Acadian Ribbon
> Tawny Flake
> Bayou Slice
> Latakia Flake
> 
> So, I have opened the Acadian, Tawny and Bayou slice. I am really having difficulty discerning any real differences from the 3. Very pungent smelling out of tin, but completely different aroma when smoking. These are OK tobaccos, but compared to some of the samples I have received and other stuff I've gotten to try I doubt I'd buy these again.
> 
> Haven't got to try the Latakia flake yet though.


I've often wondered about these tobaccos. It's too bad they aren't rockin your world, but it's cool that your wife buys you tobacco - Take good care of her!! My wife thinks I'm insane that I keep buying more tobacco...

David, great looking Dunhill!


----------



## dmgizzo

DanR said:


> I've often wondered about these tobaccos. It's too bad they aren't rockin your world, but it's cool that your wife buys you tobacco - Take good care of her!! My wife thinks I'm insane that I keep buying more tobacco...
> 
> David, great looking Dunhill!


Thanks, hopefully it looks that good in person.

My wife is convinced I will need to bequeath my tobacco in my will since there's no possible way I can smoke it all. I will certainly try to prove otherwise.


----------



## Briars&Havanas

Just won this nice little James Upshall P Grade on eBay. Not to bad for my second pipe, huh? I think this one will be dedicated to English blends. Fitting don't you think?


----------



## Briars&Havanas

I couldn't get more than one image to load in the last post so let's try this again. More angles of the Upshall:









Close Up (Stamps are in great shape)


----------



## HugSeal

Beautiful pipe. Love the grain. Dare I ask what you payed for it?


----------



## BrewShooter

That's a nice looking pipe!


----------



## DanR

Very nice Chris. It looks like it's never been kissed!


----------



## Briars&Havanas

Hey, thanks guys. Sorry about the double post not sure why I couldn't see the other pics to begin with. Oh well. 

How much did I pay for it? Well, I'm a little concerned I payed too much. I really should stay off eBay, my competitive nature kicks in and I end up bidding too much because I hate to loose. Hah. Anyhow the pipe was $172.00. Seemed fair given what these cost new and the grain was so nice for a P grade. 

Will, someone please validate my purchase? Lol. Regardless, it's a nice pipe and now it's mine.


----------



## JuanOrez

Validated! I love it.


----------



## Briars&Havanas

Well, just took the Upshall for it's maiden voyage and man does it smoke nice. When I got it I was a little concerned because it was smaller than I expected. But it was still a 45 minute smoke but the real surprise was how cool it smoked. Smoked much cooler than my larger Randy Wiley. I puffed and puffed and it never got the least bit hot. Guess that a testament to the craftsmanship of the pipe. I'm very pleased.


----------



## HugSeal

I have o idea if it was too much or not. But the pipe was awesome and you seem happy. Isn't that validation enough?


----------



## freestoke

Briars&Havanas said:


> Anyhow the pipe was $172.00.


An eye-popping pipe, Chris. That grain just knocks me out! I think it's a bargain, especially since it evidently smokes so well. Admittedly, we see "steals" from ebay from time to time around here, where $1000 Dunhills arrive in an estate lot for $25 or something, but this is a very fine pipe for that price. That's a great piece of briar and would cost you three times that new.


----------



## dmgizzo

Briars&Havanas said:


> Hey, thanks guys. Sorry about the double post not sure why I couldn't see the other pics to begin with. Oh well.
> 
> How much did I pay for it? Well, I'm a little concerned I payed too much. I really should stay off eBay, my competitive nature kicks in and I end up bidding too much because I hate to loose. Hah. Anyhow the pipe was $172.00. Seemed fair given what these cost new and the grain was so nice for a P grade.
> 
> Will, someone please validate my purchase? Lol. Regardless, it's a nice pipe and now it's mine.


I never pay more than $100 for an estate pipe, HOWEVER, that also means sometimes I go up to 6 months without winning a single auction I am participating in, and then sometimes I will win 5 in in two weeks.

I will echo what everyone else has said now that I gave my methodology that works for me. The pipe you purchased is gorgeous, and the fact that it is smoking well for you makes it priceless as far as I am concerned. I think it was a great purchase and you also bought from a very reputable Ebay seller which makes a difference there as well. You will almost never see any of his pipes go cheaply and there is a good reason for that. Excellent find Chris! Smoke that one in good health !!

(BTW, if you want a tip to control your competitive nature in regards to the 'Bay, make it a competition to win pipe auctions within a preset dollar amount that you give yourself before the bidding really kicks in, that's how I do it. Once an item gets past my "buy" price I begin the process of finding another one, YMMV but worth a chance.)


----------



## mata777

I never win anything one of a kind on eBay. This is my first time it's happened. I'm stoked. 
Mario Grandi olive wood








I have a dunhill group 3 on the waiting list over at walker briar to be restored. This pipe thing has me sucked in, I hardly think about cigars anymore (except certain habanos).


----------



## mmiller

mata777 said:


> I never win anything one of a kind on eBay. This is my first time it's happened. I'm stoked.
> Mario Grandi olive wood


I have a couple Mario Grandi's myself and I love them, great choice, both of mine are briar but I have had my eyes on a couple of olive wood ones.


----------



## Hannibal

Over the last two day's I've won these two babies.

First one is a VINTAGE GBD "NEW STANDARD" PRE-CADOGAN ERA!










And the second is a PETERSON'S "SHAMROCK" #608S










I can't wait to get my hands on the both of them.

Hopefully the GBD isn't going to be to hard to get up and running.....


----------



## freestoke

Be sure not to rub off that insignia on the GBD!! GREAT looking pipe!


----------



## DanR

Hannibal said:


> Hopefully the GBD isn't going to be to hard to get up and running.....


I love the look of that GBD, especially the grain. Nice pickup!!


----------



## Briars&Havanas

mata777 said:


> I never win anything one of a kind on eBay. This is my first time it's happened. I'm stoked.
> Mario Grandi olive wood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a dunhill group 3 on the waiting list over at walker briar to be restored. This pipe thing has me sucked in, I hardly think about cigars anymore (except certain habanos).


Sorry if this is a newb question, but is olive wood suitable for pipe smoking? I have seen these on ebay but always wrote them off because everything I've ever read about pipe smoking mentioned briar was the only wood for a decent pipe.

Not trying to take the wind out of your sails here, it's a beautiful pipe. Just looking for some clarification?


----------



## DanR

Briars&Havanas said:


> Sorry if this is a newb question, but is olive wood suitable for pipe smoking? I have seen these on ebay but always wrote them off because everything I've ever read about pipe smoking mentioned briar was the only wood for a decent pipe.
> 
> Not trying to take the wind out of your sails here, it's a beautiful pipe. Just looking for some clarification?


I do not have an olivewood pipe (yet), but I can tell you that I recently purchased a block of olivewood to make one myself and HOLY SMOKES this stuff is dense. It seems to be even more dense than the briar, so I assume it will be just fine for pipe-making. That, and the fact that many professional pipe makers have made Olivewood pipes tells me it's a good wood for this application.


----------



## Briars&Havanas

Hey, thanks DanR. Thanks for the info, maybe I need to broaden my horizons a little. LOL


----------



## karatekyle

I had a cheaper olivewood pipe that cracked and warped. TOTAL piece of garbage. But it looked like it too. Olivewood makes beautiful, functional pipes if you invest in a good one (like the previously pictured Grandi). Buy an el cheapo? Expect it to perform like one. You can get away with budget briars. But when you're buying clays, meers, olivewood, or any other specialty pipe; make sure you are making a good investment. That Grandi is beautiful. Seeing mmiller's veritable Grandi lineup assures me that your purchase was a fantastic investment!


----------



## mata777

Thanks for the Grandi compliments. 
I did quite a bit of research on olive wood pipes before bidding on it. Another thing that sealed the deal is that if someone down the lines of Mario Grandi is using olive wood then it must stand up to the use. Their olive wood pipes typically go for a bit more than their briar's, why? I honestly have no idea.


----------



## Thirston

Yeah, nice MG. Let us know how it smokes. Just a heads up, MG started making Morta's for under $100 &
mine smokes (only 3 bowls so far) 3 Oaks Syrian quite well. I really don't think it's the super dark Morta 
you're told to seek out, but I've had really good luck with their pipes and this one seems to be no exception. 
It's no Davorin but...


----------



## chu2

This came in a day or two ago from P&C:










1/4 lb of 1792, 1/4 pound of FVF ( both have been sliced in half and jarred since), a Missouri Meerschaum Washington and a tin of G.L. Pease Meridian. I've been smoking that cob since it came in, and kicking myself for not picking one up sooner and spending endless hours browsing on eBay for cheap estate briars. It smokes astonishingly well.

Oh, and they threw in the Sancho Panza for free!


----------



## Michigan_Moose

Very nice Jeff, I like it.


----------



## DanR

Terrific picture! You're making me drool. And it's very nice that they threw in a free cigar too!


----------



## Hambone1

A belated xmas gift to myself. Perterson Red Spigot (805) Fishtail, Peterson 1 Pipe tobacco pouch, roll up pouch vinyl, Dunhill: Royal Yacht 50g, Rattray's Hal O' The Wind 100g, Cornell & Diehl: Billy Budd 2oz, Boswell Berry Cobbler 4oz, Boswell Boswell's Best 4oz, Boswell No Bite DeLite 4oz, Boswell Piper's Pleasure 2oz, Boswell Raspberry Cream 4oz and Boswell Peaches and Cream 4oz.









Image


----------



## mmiller

Nice Shawn! Anyone would be more than delighted to have all that!


----------



## gahdzila

Nice haul, Shawn! I really like the Peterson Spigots!


----------



## BrewShooter

Nice gift!


----------



## Troutman22

Cool Shawn - enjoy it all.


----------



## ProbateGeek

gahdzila said:


> Nice haul, Shawn! I really like the Peterson Spigots!


I love the look of spigots, too. But opted for something different for a very-late Christmas present to myself:










A Peterson System Standard Sandblasted #31 Billiard with P-lip (the only straight system pipe in the line). This is my first new pipe, which should arrive later this week (I hope), and I'm debating what tobacco I should use to break it in.


----------



## Hannibal

Well these two got here yesterday.

I've been wanting a 'Ol Boy for quite some time and I finally pulled the trigger. I am VERY happy with the lighter so far!! So with P&C offering free shipping for any order over $100 I had to find something to go with it. During this time they were having the 10% off of the Bjarne's and so I picked this bjarne dublin to go with it.

Now I come to the part where I'm still undecided and this is the reason I hate buying things online.... I'm not 100% sure I like the pipe now that it's gotten here. I love the shape of it and the finish is poke your eye out shiny. Don't get me wrong it's beautiful it's just the size. I thought it would be bigger. To me little pipes feel different/funny to me. I'm a bigger guy at 6'3" and 265 with large hands and I like a bigger, heftier pipe.

So what to do......


----------



## Stonedog

That is _exactly_ the Viking I was hoping to pick up several weeks ago. I have one from the same series but it is an egg patterned straight. After I carefully enlarged the draft hole it smokes like a champ. I would PM you for a trade if I thought I had anything you might want...


----------



## Hannibal

Stonedog said:


> That is _exactly_ the Viking I was hoping to pick up several weeks ago. I have one from the same series but it is an egg patterned straight. After I carefully enlarged the draft hole it smokes like a champ. I would PM you for a trade if I thought I had anything you might want...


Well Brother, you never know... Hit me up.


----------



## bigdaddychester

I don't think I've ever added anything to this thread but I've acquired a few pipes and things over the past year that I'm going to post. Maybe just a few at a time. Today, I'll start with the two latest additions I've added....

First up is a Butz Choquin that I recently bought from Ryan (rlaliberty) it's a wild UFO shape and I had to have as soon as I saw it in the WTS forum. I also picked up a sealed tin of FM:OTB from 2009. It's a terrific smoking pipe. Definitely a keeper!









The next one is a Chacom Robusto that I won on Ebay 3 weeks ago. It finally made it to my door yesterday. It is a bit smaller than what I like, but I love the way it looks. It was clean and ready to smoke so I swiped a PC with some brandy through it a few times, loaded it with some butternut burley and gave her a test smoke. It smoked well but I need a few more bowls to figure her out.


----------



## szyzk

I was tired of hearing everyone here talk about their two and four dot Sasieni pipes, so I just scored this on eBay for $32 after shipping... I think I did well!


----------



## karatekyle

szyzk said:


> I was tired of hearing everyone here talk about their two and four dot Sasieni pipes, so I just scored this on eBay for $32 after shipping... I think I did well!


I bought another Sasieni today too, I think I saw that one on there. I love Sasieni pipes.

Speaking of pipes, 0311 0820 0000 1544 2818. Your three are en route, good buddy.


----------



## mmiller

szyzk said:


> I was tired of hearing everyone here talk about their two and four dot Sasieni pipes, so I just scored this on eBay for $32 after shipping... I think I did well!


I was thinking about bidding on that then there was the voice inside my head that said YOU MUST RESIST YOUR P.A.D.!!!!


----------



## szyzk

mmiller said:


> I was thinking about bidding on that then there was the voice inside my head that said YOU MUST RESIST YOUR P.A.D.!!!!


I'll do my best not to bid on your next potential purchase, then! :lol:


----------



## Stonedog

My little P&C order just arrived:



The Connecticut Yankee is one of their fusion blends. Supposed to be a mix of Va, Burley and maduro cigar leaf. 

You'll note the Patriot is already loaded with the Stanwell... :smile:


----------



## jswaykos

From Pipes and Cigars:

(1) Tin of Dunhill Night Cap, (1) Tin of Two Friends English Chocolate (well... I paid for one. The other was tossed in by mistake. Called them, they told me to just keep and enjoy it. They figured someone saw the "Two" in the name and absentmindedly added two tins to the box), (2) Country Gentleman cobs, (1) 3-pack of czech tools, (1) free bonus cigar.










And this, from earlier in the day. Bought it locally, my first new briar:


----------



## freestoke

szyzk said:


> I was tired of hearing everyone here talk about their two and four dot Sasieni pipes, so I just scored this on eBay for $32 after shipping... I think I did well!


Wow. $32 for a Four Dot -- apparently with the original bag. Amazing. Just amazing. Looks like a real sweet smoker there! :tu

spy: How do they FIND these things!?)


----------



## mmiller

jswaykos said:


> From Pipes and Cigars:
> 
> (1) Tin of Dunhill Night Cap, (1) Tin of Two Friends English Chocolate (well... I paid for one. The other was tossed in by mistake. Called them, they told me to just keep and enjoy it. They figured someone saw the "Two" in the name and absentmindedly added two tins to the box), (2) Country Gentleman cobs, (1) 3-pack of czech tools, (1) free bonus cigar.


You will have to let us know how that tobacco is, I have been interested in getting some but havent heard much about it.


----------



## jswaykos

mmiller said:


> You will have to let us know how that tobacco is, I have been interested in getting some but havent heard much about it.


Will do. Keep in mind that I'm still new to pipe tobacco. Other than Captain Black, the only other thing I've tried recently is Rattray's Old Gowrie. Found it a tad mild flavored but I also know for a fact that I was smoking it too quickly. I've been smoking cigars for years and only recently have felt like expanding. I've been recommended English/latakia blends as something that might be stronger flavored to me.


----------



## mmiller

jswaykos said:


> Will do. Keep in mind that I'm still new to pipe tobacco. Other than Captain Black, the only other thing I've tried recently is Rattray's Old Gowrie. Found it a tad mild flavored but I also know for a fact that I was smoking it too quickly. I've been smoking cigars for years and only recently have felt like expanding. I've been recommended English/latakia blends as something that might be stronger flavored to me.


Yeah capt black is pretty mild, if you are looking for something with a lot of flavor you will like nightcap :tu


----------



## jswaykos

mmiller said:


> Yeah capt black is pretty mild, if you are looking for something with a lot of flavor you will like nightcap :tu


Glad to hear that! I hope to smoke a bowl of it in the new pipe tonight.


----------



## szyzk

freestoke said:


> Wow. $32 for a Four Dot -- apparently with the original bag. Amazing. Just amazing. Looks like a real sweet smoker there! :tu
> 
> spy: How do they FIND these things!?)


I know! :thumb: I can't wait until I have it in my hands!


----------



## szyzk

I suppose I should get off my butt and take a few pics of the pipes that have been arriving at my doorstep, but first!...





































I wish these weren't as difficult (and expensive) to track down as they proved to be!


----------



## Zfog

Nice pick ups Andrew, that Condor is one that I keep in my rotation. Good stuff.


----------



## szyzk

Zfog said:


> Nice pick ups Andrew, that Condor is one that I keep in my rotation. Good stuff.


Thanks Zach! I've been smoking through a sample of Condor and absolutely love it! I also think the Walnut Flake is phenomenal. I haven't yet tried Punchbowle, but given the reviews I'm sure it's right up my alley too.

I have two more packages coming from the UK, they should get me squared away with the rest of the Imperial blends that I've been wanting to try.


----------



## BrewShooter

I've tried the Condor in the ready rubbed/green pouch and it is great stuff!


----------



## jswaykos

The labels on the tobaccos from overseas are a bit of a downer...


----------



## szyzk

jswaykos said:


> The labels on the tobaccos from overseas are a bit of a downer...


The back of the packaging is even worse. They show pictures of cute babies, puppies, kittens, hummingbirds, rainforests, dolphins, unicorns, angels, leprechauns, dodo birds, glaciers and every other precious thing you destroy when you quietly sit in your study contentedly puffing away with a good book in your lap.


----------



## jswaykos

szyzk said:


> The back of the packaging is even worse. They show pictures of cute babies, puppies, kittens, hummingbirds, rainforests, dolphins, unicorns, angels, leprechauns, dodo birds, glaciers and every other precious thing you destroy when you quietly sit in your study contentedly puffing away with a good book in your lap.


I've always sided with the anti-smoking groups TO AN EXTENT. Banning smoking in public parks is fine with me. People - kids especially - shouldn't be subjected to it. I've got no issues with finding my own space for smoking (patio, room, lounge, whatever). But at some point, the outrageous claims/fear mongering becomes comical, so the warnings unintentionally become funny to see. "THIS TOBACCO WILL PUNCH YOU IN THE FACE!!" "SMOKING TOBACCO WILL KILL YOU BY THIS COMING SATURDAY"


----------



## szyzk

jswaykos said:


> I've always sided with the anti-smoking groups TO AN EXTENT. Banning smoking in public parks is fine with me. People - kids especially - shouldn't be subjected to it. I've got no issues with finding my own space for smoking (patio, room, lounge, whatever). But at some point, the outrageous claims/fear mongering becomes comical, so the warnings unintentionally become funny to see. "THIS TOBACCO WILL PUNCH YOU IN THE FACE!!" "SMOKING TOBACCO WILL KILL YOU BY THIS COMING SATURDAY"


So you're saying this is over the top?


----------



## jswaykos

szyzk said:


> so you're saying this is over the top?


lol!!! "if you smoke tobacco you will lose all your friends and the world will hate you."


----------



## gahdzila

jswaykos said:


> I've always sided with the anti-smoking groups TO AN EXTENT. Banning smoking in public parks is fine with me. People - kids especially - shouldn't be subjected to it. I've got no issues with finding my own space for smoking (patio, room, lounge, whatever). But at some point, the outrageous claims/fear mongering becomes comical, so the warnings unintentionally become funny to see. "THIS TOBACCO WILL PUNCH YOU IN THE FACE!!" "SMOKING TOBACCO WILL KILL YOU BY THIS COMING SATURDAY"


I agree as well...TO AN EXTENT. I'm totally ok with banning smoking in restaurants and MOST other public indoor places. But bars? Please. If there's one public indoor place on earth that a man should be able to smoke in peace it's in a pub with a pint in his hand. I disagree with you on public parks. Come on...you're outdoors for crying out loud!


----------



## jswaykos

A pub isn't necessarily public though. A park is. I just have no issues with going to a private place that DOES allow smoking. Oddly enough, a few of the shops near me ONLY have outdoor smoking patios. 

But this is a different thread for a different day. Back to our regularly scheduled postings of purchases and pick ups


----------



## gahdzila

Agreed, Joe. I'll shut up now


----------



## szyzk

One more, because I'm feeling froggy...


----------



## Hannibal

Here is my newest acquisition.

It's a Jake Hackert General Cob with a stag stem. So far I love it I just need to ream out the bowl and she should be good to go!!


----------



## jswaykos

A small brown box was sitting on my desk this morning, and in it was my purchase from last week's Nording sale/event at Pipes and Cigars. Picked a small billiard and got a free tin of Nording Retriever, signed by Erik Nording. Kinda cool, I guess. Even early on I'm drawn to his work.


----------



## Guest

Very cool! I can't wait for my Nording freehand, signed tin and other baccy I ordered to get here!


----------



## jswaykos

Pale Horse said:


> Very cool! I can't wait for my Nording freehand, signed tin and other baccy I ordered to get here!


I ordered a Signature freehand at SmokingPipes on the same day, actually. PnC didn't have one that I 'had' to have, but I'd been eyeing the one at SmokingPipes for a while.


----------



## szyzk

My recent trade from Ross/sligub came in today... I can't wait to break these open!


----------



## mmiller

Very nice! I have been wanting to get ahold of some Capstan but it is so expensive since we cant get it here...


----------



## jswaykos

Swung by the local B&M (Liberty Tobacco, for anyone in the area) and picked up a Xikar Resource lighter and a tin of Ashton Artisan's Blend:


----------



## Wallbright

A small order of my favorite baccy. :rotfl:


----------



## mmiller

Wallbright said:


> A small order of my favorite baccy. :rotfl:


Small?? :hmm: I wish I had some :lol: LBF is delicious! Better get it before you cant anymore right?


----------



## Wallbright

mmiller said:


> Small?? :hmm: I wish I had some :lol: LBF is delicious! Better get it before you cant anymore right?


Ya I never heard an update on if it is getting discontinued or not. Do you know?


----------



## Scott W.

Just bought my first pipe, an estate Nording Signature freehand. I'll take a pic when it lands. Hopefully it wont need much work


----------



## mmiller

Wallbright said:


> Ya I never heard an update on if it is getting discontinued or not. Do you know?


Nope not yet, im sure whenever the official statement comes out it will be posted all over on here.


----------



## jswaykos

Nording signature freehand natural, and a tin each of CAO Eileen's Dream and C&D Mississippi Mudd:


----------



## mmiller

Very nice Joe, those are beautiful pipes and I have heard good things about both of those tobaccos


----------



## ProbateGeek

Beautiful pipe, Joe. I've often thought of getting a natural to see how it colors with age. Let us know what you think of the Eileen's Dream - I have half a tin left (probably too dried out by now) and recall being unable to coax any "flavours" out of the mix.


----------



## jswaykos

ProbateGeek said:


> Beautiful pipe, Joe. I've often thought of getting a natural to see how it colors with age. Let us know what you think of the Eileen's Dream - I have half a tin left (probably too dried out by now) and recall being unable to coax any "flavours" out of the mix.


I smoked a bowl of the Eileen's Dream tonight. A couple things that may be of importance: 1) I'm just starting out with pipes and have been smoking cigars for a loooong time, and 2) It was the first bowl of anything in the pipe I used, so it's far from broken in. My thoughts were that it was a bit bland for being an aromatic. It got better the deeper I got in the bowl, but I wasn't blown away. So far, my two favorite tobaccos have been Billy Bud and Two Friends English Chocolate. Both are significantly more flavorful (to me) than the CAO was. Although to be fair, ALL pipe baccy is considerably more "mild" than cigar tobacco. I realize it's a different animal, so I can't really compare them directly. But I can say that even after smoking a cigar afterwards, I can still detect the pipe baccy in the sinuses. For now, I'll remain patient. At some point in time I thought all bourbon tasted the same, and all wines and cigars, too. Wish I could fast forward time or buy experience, haha.


----------



## ProbateGeek

So it's not you, and it's not me. 

We can blame it all on Eileen. p


----------



## Wallbright

ProbateGeek said:


> So it's not you, and it's not me.
> 
> We can blame it all on Eileen. p


Rats and I was hoping people would have good things to say as I have been wanting to try this blend for quite some time.


----------



## gahdzila

Wallbright said:


> Rats and I was hoping people would have good things to say as I have been wanting to try this blend for quite some time.


Actually, I rather liked it for what it was. Just know what you're in for - a wet aro. The flavoring was quite nice, although a little mild. FYI - CAO also makes flavored cigars with the same flavors.


----------



## Guest

Wallbright said:


> Rats and I was hoping people would have good things to say as I have been wanting to try this blend for quite some time.


I really enjoy it, you should definitely try it!


----------



## karatekyle

Wallbright said:


> Rats and I was hoping people would have good things to say as I have been wanting to try this blend for quite some time.


No no no. Don't let these rascals change your mind. It's an american style aromatic. That means two things. It will be mainly Cavendish and it will be heavily cased. It is a wet aromatic, just like any other american aromatic out there. And because it is mainly Cavendish, it won't have a ton of rich tobacco flavor. The Cavendish will give you a kind of ambiguous sweet taste. When compared to cigars, Eileen's Dream is not going to be "flavorful." It's like comparing coffee to tea. Even flavorful tea isn't as strong taste-wise as strong coffee. If I only tasted the Cavendish base of Eileen's Dream, I wouldn't like it either. If you smoke pipe a lot, you'll notice that milk and warm brownie topping. If you don't, it'll taste like Cavendish. Don't get me wrong, it'll smell good either way. But it took me a few times of revisiting Eileen's Dream with more experience of palate to actually taste the intended flavors.

Cigar guys, don't look for a pipe tobacco that is flavored like a flavored cigar. If you find one that is well cased, you won't taste the casing. If you find one that you can taste the casing, it won't be well cased. Get the hang of blends you can appreciate. If "bull-in-a-china-shop" blends like Nightcap, Billy Budd, etc are what you can appreciate; smoke those. Work your way into blends like this that take some finesse.

I love seeing people from the cigar side flooding in to learn how to enjoy a pipe. Leading and watching you guys led in the right direction has been unbelievably rewarding. You guys are smoking and enjoying your pipes. That's fantastic. But remember this: it takes 10 minutes to smoke a cigarette, an hour to enjoy a cigar, and a lifetime to learn a pipe. Pay close attention to those verbs. Cigars are to be enjoyed. Pipes are to be learned. I hear a lot of people saying that a pipe will never replace their cigars. You're wrong, it absolutely will. The second you start really learning, you'll never look back. The second you start learning a pipe, you become a pipe guy instead of a pipe smoker. There are a few blends that simply cannot be appreciated by a pipe smoker. There are a lot of guys on our side that wouldn't appreciate Opus nearly as much as you all do. It takes being a cigar guy to enjoy every facet of a wonderful cigar. Eileen's Dream is no Opus but it follows the same rules. It takes a pipe guy to enjoy every facet of a blend like that.


----------



## jswaykos

karatekyle said:


> No no no. Don't let these rascals change your mind. It's an american style aromatic. That means two things. It will be mainly Cavendish and it will be heavily cased. It is a wet aromatic, just like any other american aromatic out there. And because it is mainly Cavendish, it won't have a ton of rich tobacco flavor. The Cavendish will give you a kind of ambiguous sweet taste. When compared to cigars, Eileen's Dream is not going to be "flavorful." It's like comparing coffee to tea. Even flavorful tea isn't as strong taste-wise as strong coffee. If I only tasted the Cavendish base of Eileen's Dream, I wouldn't like it either. If you smoke pipe a lot, you'll notice that milk and warm brownie topping. If you don't, it'll taste like Cavendish. Don't get me wrong, it'll smell good either way. But it took me a few times of revisiting Eileen's Dream with more experience of palate to actually taste the intended flavors.
> 
> Cigar guys, don't look for a pipe tobacco that is flavored like a flavored cigar. If you find one that is well cased, you won't taste the casing. If you find one that you can taste the casing, it won't be well cased. Get the hang of blends you can appreciate. If "bull-in-a-china-shop" blends like Nightcap, Billy Budd, etc are what you can appreciate; smoke those. Work your way into blends like this that take some finesse.
> 
> I love seeing people from the cigar side flooding in to learn how to enjoy a pipe. Leading and watching you guys led in the right direction has been unbelievably rewarding. You guys are smoking and enjoying your pipes. That's fantastic. But remember this: it takes 10 minutes to smoke a cigarette, an hour to enjoy a cigar, and a lifetime to learn a pipe. Pay close attention to those verbs. Cigars are to be enjoyed. Pipes are to be learned. I hear a lot of people saying that a pipe will never replace their cigars. You're wrong, it absolutely will. The second you start really learning, you'll never look back. The second you start learning a pipe, you become a pipe guy instead of a pipe smoker. There are a few blends that simply cannot be appreciated by a pipe smoker. There are a lot of guys on our side that wouldn't appreciate Opus nearly as much as you all do. It takes being a cigar guy to enjoy every facet of a wonderful cigar. Eileen's Dream is no Opus but it follows the same rules. It takes a pipe guy to enjoy every facet of a blend like that.


Nice write up. I especially like the tea-coffee comparison. It took me a while before I could taste differences in coffee, even longer before I could taste differences in wine, and the same deal wtih cigars. It takes time. The Eileen's Dream was maybe the 10th bowl I've smoked, so a lot of the pipe tobaccos do taste very similar to me, as would a cigar for one of you "pipe guys" coming over to our "side." And I did say the Eileen's Dream got better the deeper I got in to the bowl, so I didn't totally dislike it, I just didn't care for it as much as others I've tried. The only other aromatic I've had, though, is Two Friends English Chocolate, which I really liked.

I love the pipe side. I like the hand carved pipes, the limitless varieties and types of tobaccos, etc. Now that I've picked out some nice pipes to start with, I enjoy how affordable a tin of even the best pipe baccy is compared to cigars!

But to disagree a bit with your sentiment: It takes far longer than an hour to learn to enjoy cigars. Sure, maybe the flavors are more pronounced than a pipe's ever will be, but it still takes time to taste subtle differences.


----------



## karatekyle

karatekyle said:


> But remember this: it takes 10 minutes to smoke a cigarette, an hour to enjoy a cigar, and a lifetime to learn a pipe. Pay close attention to those verbs. Cigars are to be enjoyed. Pipes are to be learned.


And I don't mean any "Pipes Vs Cigars" stuff by that. I've been on both sides of that fence. I enjoy good cigars. I don't have the cigar palate of many of the guys of this forum. But I can enjoy cigars. As a cigar smoker, I couldn't pick up a pipe and enjoy it like I do now. I still find it easier to pick flavors out of a cigar than a pipe tabak. Doesn't mean cigars are simpler or not as good as pipes or anything.

When you add drying and packing, you're essentially going from learning to smoke and enjoy a cigar to having to learn how to prepare the tobacco, roll, and THEN smoke and enjoy a cigar. It's just a different skill set, a different beast. So don't anyone take that big long rant as me being anti-cigar guys. That's not how I meant it! I love having all you guys over here!


----------



## jswaykos

karatekyle said:


> And I don't mean any "Pipes Vs Cigars" stuff by that. I've been on both sides of that fence. I enjoy good cigars. I don't have the cigar palate of many of the guys of this forum. But I can enjoy cigars. As a cigar smoker, I couldn't pick up a pipe and enjoy it like I do now. I still find it easier to pick flavors out of a cigar than a pipe tabak. Doesn't mean cigars are simpler or not as good as pipes or anything.
> 
> When you add drying and packing, you're essentially going from learning to smoke and enjoy a cigar to having to learn how to prepare the tobacco, roll, and THEN smoke and enjoy a cigar. It's just a different skill set, a different beast. So don't anyone take that big long rant as me being anti-cigar guys. That's not how I meant it! I love having all you guys over here!


Ha! Didn't take it that way at all. There IS more that goes in to smoking a pipe than a cigar. With a cigar you cut, light, puff. The pipe world satisfies the collector in me, too. I will admit that I'm intrigued by hard to find, limited release cigars. I don't go crazy tracking them down, but I don't mind spending a bit more for something that isn't always available to everyone who wants one whenever they want it. I'm talking Anejos, Short Story Maduro, Ligas, etc. With pipes, I love browsing until one catches my eye and I absolutely HAVE to have it. I love that for the most part, they're unique. I love walking through my local shop and just checking everything out, and knowing that I can walk out of there with some pretty neat stuff for not a whole lot of money.

I do enjoy the ritual of pipe smoking, too. Love opening the mason jar and getting that whiff of tobacco and I enjoy packing and lighting. I like the relights, too. I haven't had TOO many issues with packing yet, and the Eileen's Dream burned well and required only one relight.


----------



## karatekyle

jswaykos said:


> Nice write up. I especially like the tea-coffee comparison. It took me a while before I could taste differences in coffee, even longer before I could taste differences in wine, and the same deal wtih cigars. It takes time. The Eileen's Dream was maybe the 10th bowl I've smoked, so a lot of the pipe tobaccos do taste very similar to me, as would a cigar for one of you "pipe guys" coming over to our "side." And I did say the Eileen's Dream got better the deeper I got in to the bowl, so I didn't totally dislike it, I just didn't care for it as much as others I've tried. The only other aromatic I've had, though, is Two Friends English Chocolate, which I really liked.


When I first tasted the chocolate in Eileen's Dream, I was sitting in traffic. I was so surprised by the sudden revelation that I almost rear-ended the guy in front of me. I kid you not, hand on the Bible. :lol:



> But to disagree a bit with your sentiment: It takes far longer than an hour to learn to enjoy cigars. Sure, maybe the flavors are more pronounced than a pipe's ever will be, but it still takes time to taste subtle differences.


I will concede that, of course. It takes time to _learn_ to enjoy a cigar. I don't claim to know subtle differences in many of the cigars I smoke (especially now, when I'm so out of practice), though I do notice the main flavors. But it is possible to really enjoy a great cigar without knowing the subtleties. I still love cigars when I smoke them. But enjoying a really good american aromatic style tobacco without knowing the subtleties is empirically impossible. The only thing FOR you to enjoy is the subtleties. The main flavors are meant to be as mild as possible to make those subtleties obvious. But it all comes back to the fact that is you can't taste those subtleties, there isn't anything there to enjoy. All you're going to taste is the ultra mild base flavor, Cavendish. It's blended in such a way that you're not really intended to focus/notice those tastes. And if you're not intended to notice it, it probably won't end up tasting that great. Therein lies the problem cigar smokers will have with american aromatics.



> Ha! Didn't take it that way at all. There IS more that goes in to smoking a pipe than a cigar. With a cigar you cut, light, puff. The pipe world satisfies the collector in me, too. I will admit that I'm intrigued by hard to find, limited release cigars. I don't go crazy tracking them down, but I don't mind spending a bit more for something that isn't always available to everyone who wants one whenever they want it. I'm talking Anejos, Short Story Maduro, Ligas, etc. With pipes, I love browsing until one catches my eye and I absolutely HAVE to have it. I love that for the most part, they're unique. I love walking through my local shop and just checking everything out, and knowing that I can walk out of there with some pretty neat stuff for not a whole lot of money.
> 
> I do enjoy the ritual of pipe smoking, too. Love opening the mason jar and getting that whiff of tobacco and I enjoy packing and lighting. I like the relights, too. I haven't had TOO many issues with packing yet, and the Eileen's Dream burned well and required only one relight.


Same here. The collecting is so great. And once you buy a pipe, you'll always have it. And I agree! So many people think relights are terrible. They're my favorite! When I smoke something really good, I like to light it, puff to get it going, then set it down. I think I use like 20 charring lights on really good tobacco. One of the most satisfying pipes I ever had was a bowl of _old_ FVF I rubbed super fine and did that too. Dang was that good.


----------



## jswaykos

karatekyle said:


> When I first tasted the chocolate in Eileen's Dream, I was sitting in traffic. I was so surprised by the sudden revelation that I almost rear-ended the guy in front of me. I kid you not, hand on the Bible. :lol:
> 
> I will concede that, of course. It takes time to _learn_ to enjoy a cigar. I don't claim to know subtle differences in many of the cigars I smoke (especially now, when I'm so out of practice), though I do notice the main flavors. But it is possible to really enjoy a great cigar without knowing the subtleties. I still love cigars when I smoke them. But enjoying a really good american aromatic style tobacco without knowing the subtleties is empirically impossible. The only thing FOR you to enjoy is the subtleties. The main flavors are meant to be as mild as possible to make those subtleties obvious. But it all comes back to the fact that is you can't taste those subtleties, there isn't anything there to enjoy. All you're going to taste is the ultra mild base flavor, Cavendish. It's blended in such a way that you're not really intended to focus/notice those tastes. And if you're not intended to notice it, it probably won't end up tasting that great. Therein lies the problem cigar smokers will have with american aromatics.


Guess the only thing to do is to keep on smoking! The only thing you can't buy is experience.


----------



## karatekyle

jswaykos said:


> Guess the only thing to do is to keep on smoking!


And everyone whines "Keep smoking? Oh darn!" while trying their best to sound sincere :lol:


----------



## jswaykos

karatekyle said:


> And everyone whines "Keep smoking? Oh darn!" while trying their best to sound sincere :lol:


Yes, poor me.


----------



## Wallbright

gahdzila said:


> Actually, I rather liked it for what it was. Just know what you're in for - a wet aro. The flavoring was quite nice, although a little mild. FYI - CAO also makes flavored cigars with the same flavors.


I think I've only tried a moon trance cigarillo as far as the CAO flavored cigars go. It was very good. I have also only tried the Bella Vanilla CAO pipe tobacco so maybe I should switch and try them in the opposite form Haha (cigar or pipe baccy).


----------



## szyzk

That's 50g of Player's Digger Flake that came in thanks to a UK friend! I ordered 200g total... It smells delightful!


----------



## Jogi

Got my very first briar, an Aristocrat Rhodesian from Blakemar's Briars UK. Mr. Billington's a gem of a person, very helpful and patient. I shot him like a dozen emails with so many questions, and he always replied in detail. Even though I can't use PeePal and he was unsure if he'll be able to process my CC information, he gave it a try on my request and it all went smoothly. Pipe posted on 17/02 and received in 20/02. Posting from work so pics when I get home. I already have my eyes set on two more pipes :dude:

No affiliations whatsoever, just a VERY happy customer.


----------



## jswaykos

Peterson St. Patrick's Day 2012 - Fishtail XL90 - and two ounces of Billy Budd from SmokingPipes.com:


----------



## mmiller

Beautiful pipe! I also love Billy Budd, you will enjoy it but watch out, the nicotine in it sneaks up on you :spy:


----------



## jswaykos

mmiller said:


> Beautiful pipe! I also love Billy Budd, you will enjoy it but watch out, the nicotine in it sneaks up on you :spy:


Thanks! I've had a couple bowls of Billy Budd from a sampler trade and really liked it. I actually commented to someone after smoking it that pipe baccy nicotine can REALLY sneak up on you. It tastes all good a mild, and POW!! Nicotine punch in the face when you stand up!


----------



## mmiller

jswaykos said:


> Thanks! I've had a couple bowls of Billy Budd from a sampler trade and really liked it. I actually commented to someone after smoking it that pipe baccy nicotine can REALLY sneak up on you. It tastes all good a mild, and POW!! Nicotine punch in the face when you stand up!


:biglaugh: I knew I wasnt the only one that it happend to!


----------



## jswaykos

mmiller said:


> :biglaugh: I knew I wasnt the only one that it happend to!


I can feel the kick coming on with cigars, but not so much with pipes.


----------



## jswaykos

My Nording Virgin Grain freehand came in today, along with one ounce of C&D Habana Daydreams. Pics don't do this pipe justice, I love it!! It's easily the biggest/heaviest pipe I have...


----------



## jswaykos

Deleted - duplicate post.


----------



## gahdzila

Gorgeous pipe, Joe! A Nording freehand is on my wishlist for sure!


----------



## Thirston

Nice. Yeah, I like the carved design.


----------



## Tudorp

Just picked up a lot of 4 Petes last night. They all need restoration, but I got a fair deal I think. I plan to clean them up, restore and polish them and probably sell off a couple of them. But, I needed a couple more to add to my daily smoker rack to give a couple Petes I keep on my daily smoker rack already a break for awhile.


----------



## mmiller

Those are in great condition! I know those will clean up wonderfully :tu


----------



## MarkC

Hey, post those again when you get them cleaned up!


----------



## jswaykos

I'm a sucker for a freebie, so when Pipesandcigars.com was offering a goody bag with any pipe/tobacco purchase on IPSD, I grabbed a couple things. Got a tin of Peterson Irish Flake and 2 oz of Stokkebye Pistachio:










And three freebie... a pipe tool, .24 oz of Stokkebye Golden Dansk, .75 oz of MacBaren Highland Blend, 1.5 oz of Super Value Amaretto, and some McClelland Darkest Chocolate. The latter smells amazing.










Quick noob question, if I may. Why are some aromatics (like the Darkest Chocolate, or some of the CAOs) "sticky" to the touch, but others (like the Pistachio) much dryer?


----------



## Tudorp

totally sure, because I never really thought about it, but I am sure it has several things that contribute. Different aromatics use different oils, resins for their aeromatic quality, and it would depend on that. Manufacture, natural oils in a specific tobacco, freshness etc. I mix Black Vanilla Canvendish with 1Q. 1Q is a dryer blend than the BVC. The BVC is sort of moist and sticky, unlike the 1Q, and I am sure it's due to the types of oils they use.


----------



## Troutman22

I got the same goodie bag today except I got another Stokkebye and no Dark Chocolate


----------



## gahdzila

Yep, same here, Scotch. One Golden Dansk and one Dansk Dark or something like that. I didn't particularly care for either of them, but they werent bad. I mixed them together and put them in a jar. They'll be ok as mixers, I guess. I didn't try the McLelland stuff or the Amaretto stuff yet.


----------



## MarkC

Hey Joe, how about a review of that Darkest Chocolate when you get to it? Sounds intriguing...


----------



## mata777

This weeks haul. BS was the last tobacco I needed to complete my "hard to find" list of currently available tobaccos in the US. The pipe is a Big Ben Freehand estate pipe. I can't wait to clean it up and smoke it!


----------



## MarkC

Gorgeous! I love Danish freehands that don't go all nuts on the stem.


----------



## jswaykos

MarkC said:


> Hey Joe, how about a review of that Darkest Chocolate when you get to it? Sounds intriguing...


I will certainly attempt one! I'm a huge fan of chocolate flavored anything (coffee, beer, etc.) so I was also intrigued when I saw it. I love the Two Friends English Chocolate, and I've been on the lookout for some Gawith Chocolate flake. I'll try to get to a bowl of the Darkest Chocolate this weekend.


----------



## jswaykos

Just got back from a bi-weekly/payday trip to the baccy shop. First, some relatively unexciting - but much needed - accessories. Pipe cleaners, pipe stands, and a cheapy tobacco pouch:










And now the good stuff. Picked up a small, 'cheap' Nording signature natural I'd been eyeing for a month or so. I think I'll dedicate this to the "goopy" aromatics I've been picking up lately. Or any aromatics, for that matter. I also grabbed a tin of Erinmore Flake from the vintage tobacco bin. It's got a date of May 2005 on it. There were a few older tins but 5/05 was the month/year of my graduation from college AND my wedding, so it seemed kinda cool. Don't know anything about 'vintage' tobacco, though, or if it's even a good thing. So... is it?


----------



## szyzk

jswaykos said:


> I also grabbed a tin of Erinmore Flake from the vintage tobacco bin. It's got a date of May 2005 on it. There were a few older tins but 5/05 was the month/year of my graduation from college AND my wedding, so it seemed kinda cool. Don't know anything about 'vintage' tobacco, though, or if it's even a good thing. So... is it?


Oh, that's a great find! I just split a tin from 2006 between myself, Freestroke and Mycroft Holmes. The Erinmore is smoking VERY well, it's such a treat.


----------



## jswaykos

szyzk said:


> Oh, that's a great find! I just split a tin from 2006 between myself, Freestroke and Mycroft Holmes. The Erinmore is smoking VERY well, it's such a treat.


Wow, really? That had four or five tins, all between 2003 and 2006 or so, and everything in the vintage bin is only $10. Should've bought more... o'well. I'll definitely have to keep an eye on that bin!! They also had some vintage Peteron Irish Whiskey and C&D Bayou Morning, among others. Those are the only two others I can remember.


----------



## jswaykos

At risk of feeling like a bit of a glutton, got a purchase delivered from SmokingPipes... a Nording Dress Freehand and a tin of Frog Morton:










I really like the Nording freehands and now have "one of each" of some different finishes... natural, dress/ebony, virgin, and a Moss. Think I'm done with his pipes for a while!


----------



## NarJar

jswaykos said:


> Think I'm done with his pipes for a while!


Famous last words!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## jswaykos

NarJar said:


> Famous last words!!!! :biggrin1:


Right?! Can't even think of how many times and for how many different things I've said that about with regards to cigars.


----------



## Hannibal

Just in today......










I haven't tried either one so hopefully the suit my taste.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Love the 1792 Flake, which I just had again last night. I should have rubbed it out, since I was smoking it in my meer (not a flake pipe), but the flavor is addicting. I'm still trying to figure out the Blackwoods Flake - it gets great reviews, but seems to burn a bit too hot for me. 
Practice, practice, practice... p


----------



## RupturedDuck

jswaykos said:


> Picked up a small, 'cheap' Nording signature natural I'd been eyeing for a month or so.


Wow! Love that Pipe! Excellent sellection!

RD


----------



## Evonnida

God I love Nording's pipes! Great pickup!


----------



## jswaykos

Evonnida said:


> God I love Nording's pipes! Great pickup!


Same here... I have six of them!


----------



## jswaykos

MarkC said:


> Hey Joe, how about a review of that Darkest Chocolate when you get to it? Sounds intriguing...


Since I'm new to pipe baccy I'll give a brief review in this thread instead of another one on the ACTUAL review section. In short: no good. It was a goopy, sticky mess out of the bag. Although the test draw seemed to be fine, I had a heck of a time keeping it lit. Thought it had kind of a bitter flavor that I can't imagine ANY pipe smoker actually liking. Didn't taste OR smell like chocolate when lit. I've tried a couple other aromatics that I've liked much better. English Chocolate and Pistachio VERY good, CAO Eileen's Dream (and this Darkest Chocolate) not so good. Both the EC and Pistachio were much 'dryer', so maybe I just don't know how to smoke the sticky stuff yet? I emptied the bowl after thinking it must be done only to find A LOT of the Darkest Chocolate not yet burned, so maybe it would've gotten better, I don't know. But since I'm still new to pipes I smoked a bowl of Nightcap to make sure I still even LIKED pipe baccy... I do. And actually, the Nightcap tasted better than I remember thinking it tasted before, haha.


----------



## jswaykos

The last of my flurry of online pipe purchases arrived today... Peterson Dalkey, with a tin of C&D Briar Fox:


----------



## DanR

Looks like a 106 shape. I have two and they are great. I especially like the red band on that one! Nice pickup!


----------



## jswaykos

DanR said:


> Looks like a 106 shape. I have two and they are great. I especially like the red band on that one! Nice pickup!


Close! It's an X105... but pretty much the same. The sampler you sent me in the noob trade sent me spiraling out of control. This is all your fault.


----------



## DanR

jswaykos said:


> Close! It's an X105... but pretty much the same. The sampler you sent me in the noob trade sent me spiraling out of control. This is all your fault.


Happy to help! :biggrin:


----------



## szyzk

Nice pickup, Joe! I love the Dalkeys, that red stem stands out just enough to draw attention to it! I have one of the bent fishtails and it's a good smoker, too!


----------



## Martin

I'd like to show you my new pipe but i cant post pics and cant post links.


----------



## jswaykos

Picked up a Mario Grandi with some PP funds I had. I like the look of his pipes almost as much - if not slightly more so - than the Nordings I've been getting. Can't believe how fast this arrived from Italy, either... ordered/paid Tuesday, arrived Friday in California. WOW! Can't wait to smoke it tonight to see how it smokes:


----------



## RupturedDuck

jswaykos said:


> Picked up a Mario Grandi with some PP funds I had. I like the look of his pipes almost as much - if not slightly more so - than the Nordings I've been getting. Can't believe how fast this arrived from Italy, either... ordered/paid Tuesday, arrived Friday in California. WOW! Can't wait to smoke it tonight to see how it smokes:


Good lord that is attractive!

RD


----------



## Troutman22

> I'm still trying to figure out the Blackwoods Flake - it gets great reviews, but seems to burn a bit too hot for me.


Aging will also mellow this tobacco out. I have sampled some fresh from a tin, some with a year and some with 5yrs. The 5yr was so smooth and mellow but even the one year was much improved, just my opinions.



> The last of my flurry of online pipe purchases arrived today... Peterson Dalkey, with a tin of C&D Briar Fox:


Love the Pete!!


----------



## RupturedDuck

I have a ridiculously happy story to relate about an acquistion that arrived in the mail today. This story is best related using pictures. Unfortunately, I getting an error when I try to upload a picture, regarding some user limit reached. Does anyone know anything about this error? Have I been spamming too much?

RD


----------



## jswaykos

RupturedDuck said:


> I have a ridiculously happy story to relate about an acquistion that arrived in the mail today. This story is best related using pictures. Unfortunately, I getting an error when I try to upload a picture, regarding some user limit reached. Does anyone know anything about this error? Have I been spamming too much?
> 
> RD


Not enough time on the forum, not enough posts probably... or some combination. Not totally sure of the limits/requirements of each, though. Will it allow you to post an image code from a third party site?


----------



## RupturedDuck

jswaykos said:


> Not enough time on the forum, not enough posts probably... or some combination. Not totally sure of the limits/requirements of each, though. Will it allow you to post an image code from a third party site?


_Edit_ Yup! Seems to work Joe! Thanks!

Ok, so this pipe was listed as "Nice Vintage Petersons Pipe Made in Ireland." I wondered to myself if this wasn't a pre-republic pipe. The advert also mentioned "The pipe is in very good condition. Very little use in the bowl."










What he meant to say is that someone filled this bowl up to the halfway mark once and put match to flame, smoked the bowl to about 1/4 volume, and then gave up on pipe smoking forever.










Sure enough, it's a pre-republic!










The pipe is a rather large billiard, with a beautiful stain color that you don't see much these days. I had no idea it was going to be this big, or this pristine when I bought it.

Oh yeah, I won the auction at $20.50. Add in the very reasonable $3.75 shipping fee, and I couldn't be a happier camper.

Thanks for letting me share. 

RD


----------



## jswaykos

Nice!!!



RupturedDuck said:


> _Edit_ Yup! Seems to work Joe! Thanks!
> 
> Ok, so this pipe was listed as "Nice Vintage Petersons Pipe Made in Ireland." I wondered to myself if this wasn't a pre-republic pipe. The advert also mentioned "The pipe is in very good condition. Very little use in the bowl."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What he meant to say is that someone filled this bowl up to the halfway mark once and put match to flame, smoked the bowl to about 1/4 volume, and then gave up on pipe smoking forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure enough, it's a pre-republic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pipe is a rather large billiard, with a beautiful stain color that you don't see much these days. I had no idea it was going to be this big, or this pristine when I bought it.
> 
> Oh yeah, I won the auction at $20.50. Add in the very reasonable $3.75 shipping fee, and I couldn't be a happier camper.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> RD


----------



## indigosmoke

Duck,

I just saw this. Wow, that is unbelievable. Just a sweet pipe and and even sweeter deal! I've never seen the For Shannon Airport stamping. You can tell it was probably added at after the pipe was made since the angle is off from the rest of the stamping. I can just picture someone at Peterson getting ready to send some pipes over to the airport and stamping the Shannon Airport stamp on them, or maybe it was done by someone at the shop at the airport. Very cool and unusual Pete. Excellent! You might want to check over on the International Peterson Pipe Club forum. Someone there might be able to narrow down the dates of the pipe based on the Shannon Airport stamping.


----------



## BrewShooter

Yeah, you would think that Shannon Airport stamp will help to narrow it down even further.


----------



## jswaykos

I've been wanting to try the Hearth and Home Virginia Spice from pipesandcigars.com so when they sent out the 29% off email on Feb-29, I figured it was a good a time as any to try some. Naturally, to make shipping worthwhile I added more goodies to the cart. 2oz of bulk Stokkebye English Luxury and two tins of Sam Gawith Chocolate Flake. I've been trying to find this stuff since picking up pipe smoking. I like the idea of chocolate aromatics, but this stuff is always sold out eveywhere (and as of posting, was already sold out at P&C.)










And the very next f^&!!!'ing day, P&C got me again with the calendar switch. Free tin of Peterson tobacco with a pipe purchase? Yes, please!! Been wanting to try the Irish Oak, so I picked out an X220 Kapet:










I'm starting to wish I'd never experimented with pipes, LOL.


----------



## gahdzila

Holy crap, Joe. You really fell head over heels, didn't you? eace: Glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## jswaykos

gahdzila said:


> Holy crap, Joe. You really fell head over heels, didn't you? eace: Glad you're enjoying it!


I am two things: 1) A passionate collector and 2) a passionate fan of tobacco (minus cigs). Cigars are great, and I love tracking down (and then smoking!) hard to find sticks, but when you smoke them, they're gone. With pipes, you can track down tobaccos AND the pipe, and you get to keep the pipe afterward! The collector AND the smoker in me is satisfied!


----------



## MarkC

Wait a minute; back up. He got that Peterson for _how much???_


----------



## jswaykos

More baccy! Gawith 1792 flake, Navy flake, and some bulk Stokkebye Vanilla Creme:


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard

jswaykos said:


> Cigars are great, and I love tracking down (and then smoking!) hard to find sticks, but when you smoke them, they're gone. With pipes, you can track down tobaccos AND the pipe, and you get to keep the pipe afterward! The collector AND the smoker in me is satisfied!


Wow. That was the thinking that was rattling around in my head, but it didn't connect until I read your rationale. I'm still wet behind the ears to the pipe world, but I think that is an appeal for me to experiment with them -- the variations of pipes, tobaccos, and the mixing of the two in different combinations makes for a unique experience which, if you desire, can be repeated.


----------



## DanR

The SG version of Navy Flake is my favorite by far. It'll be really moist right out of the tin, so plan for some drying time (it also ages nicely if you're planning to go that route). Anyway, nice selection of baccy there Joe!


----------



## jswaykos

Hi, my name is Joe and I'm a pipe addict. I love these hand made beauties. Saw yet another Mario Grandi that I couldn't pass up... good thing a side gig of mine pays me via PP. Anyhow, the pipe:










This thing is massive! I'm on the fence about how I feel about 'dedicating' pipes (other than non-aromatic/aromatic), I just kinda grab whatever pipe catches my eye and whatever baccy catches my eye. But this pipe will most certainly be dedicated to whatever I feel like smoking A LOT of in a sitting, haha. I can't really capture the size of the chamber, but here's a side-by-side with a quarter to give a better idea. I freakin' love this pipe and can't wait to smoke it tonight!!! Leaning towards Billy Budd for it's first bowl.


----------



## RupturedDuck

jswaykos said:


> I love these hand made beauties. Saw yet another Mario Grandi that I couldn't pass up.


Beautiful! I love the contrasting grain!

RD


----------



## NarJar

My wife received a call today from her best friend saying that her and her husband had a gift for me which they bought while at a gun show. So, before dinner we went to visit and I was presented with the following:

A pipe rack with glass jar (no lid):









Several pipes (2 appear to be Grabows, 1 is a Kaywoodie White Briar, 1 is a Herter's Anglers Pipe, 1 is a mini corn-cob, and 1 is a mini carved bear):









Here is a close-up of the bear (which I thought was really neat):









I was holding off on buying estate pipes for the time being as I wasn't sure I would be any good at restorations. Looks like I get to dabble in restorations anyways now :biggrin:


----------



## jswaykos

Just a couple o' bulk purchases: Stokkebye Cinnamon (2oz) and Hearth and Home Larry's Blend (2oz):


----------



## jswaykos

Y'all aren't pulling your weight in this thread  My first Boswell showed up today! Got it as an Estate from SmokingPipes.com. It was actually the first pipe I hesitated on buying when I saw it. I wanted it because it was a Boswell, but wasn't the hugest fan of the colors. I admit that I paid for the name. Online, it looked like this:










Not BAD, I guess, but what's with the orange stem? Imagine my surprise when I opened the box and it looked like this:










Sweet! And even this picture doesn't do it justice. The bowl is darker in person, and the stem is more of a milk chocolatey brown than the the yellow-ish it appears in the pic with a nice swirl throughout. I'm very satisfied with the purchase as with the condition of the pipe. No 'ghost' scent whatsoever, and the stem is in perfect condition. I will definitely shop estate pipes from SmokingPipes again.


----------



## RupturedDuck

Well Joe, this is a timely post!

I just received a few pipes from my kind mailman. It was a package deal from eBay...there is a Patent Dunhill w/inner tube, a Pre-republic Peterson, and an "Imported Briar" basket pipe that I will clean up and include in an upcoming newbie pipe bomb.

It is my 5th Pre-republic Pete, this one with markings "Peterson," "Dublin & London," and "Made in Ireland." I love that apple shape. The Dunhill is my first, and it is a smoker, not a collector. The stamps are very faded. And although the mouthpiece does have a faded white dot, it is bit through on the back side...I'm going to have to have a new mouthpice made for it. I'll end up getting a white dot replacement. I think it is going to make a great little pipe all said and done.

Looks like I'll be consulting the Puff Pipe Refurbish thread!

RD


----------



## MarkC

jswaykos said:


> Y'all aren't pulling your weight in this thread  My first Boswell showed up today! Got it as an Estate from SmokingPipes.com.


Looks like Joe has figured out why some of us are reluctant to recommend pipes to cigar smokers as a cheaper alternative...


----------



## jswaykos

MarkC said:


> Looks like Joe has figured out why some of us are reluctant to recommend pipes to cigar smokers as a cheaper alternative...


LOL!! Cheaper my ass!


----------



## Hannibal

Didn't want Joe to feel left out....

My most recient purchase arrived today. It's a unsmoked two dot Sasieni that I picked up from Marty at Pulvers Briar.


----------



## mmiller

that is a beautiful pipe, happy puffing man, I must say that I am jealous :lol:


----------



## JuanOrez

Wow. Super nice! I love the tight thin double ring.


----------



## pipinho

i got outbid on a pipes at the last 5 seconds on ebay.... dear god that hurt.


----------



## pipinho

btw how do you even use fleabay? I tried searching for pipes but got nothing


----------



## HugSeal

pipinho said:


> btw how do you even use fleabay? I tried searching for pipes but got nothing


Depending on where yuo live "tobacciania" is sometime hidden. It should pop up if you search through the categories


----------



## mmiller

pipinho said:


> btw how do you even use fleabay? I tried searching for pipes but got nothing


See if this helps you at all, Click Here.


----------



## bigdaddychester

So...a few weeks ago I offered up a couple Petersons that I've had for a while. I honestly didn't think anybody would be interested in them but then again I under estimated the folks that love them. Right off the bat, I get an offer to trade on one of them. I jumped all over it. Firedawg (Todd) wanted to trade me a pre-republic 150 and a little cash. The box shows up at my door and inside was the pipe and bit of cash as agreed but he also threw in a tin of 1792 :dude: I snapped a picture of it just a bit ago when I loaded it up with said 1792 and went out for a quick couple puffs.










Then there was a PM a little later from Aquinas (Tom) who really wanted the other pipe I had just worked a deal on. I apologized and offered him the other Peterson that I had an XL-315. He liked it and agreed to trade me a Peterson Aran 150. A few days later his box arrives and it is a BOX. I get this evil look from my wife. "obviously, there is something else in that box you're not telling me about!" I can hear the words from her before they even leave her mouth. Right in the top of the box, after you open the flap, I find the Aran all wrapped up nice and snug, but what is stacked under it? 8 freaking tins of Sutliff Private Stock Tobacco!! Only 7 shown here - the next day was a pipe club meeting so I took a tin of the Roma Vita and shared it with everyone there....










One more email came from Hannibal (Jeff). I offered him another Peterson that I had not even considered doing anything with. We worked out a deal for a few tins that he had and everything was set. His package arrived yesterday and I was blown away again. He said he had stuffed the box....he was not kidding. A tin of Frog Morton On The Town, Solani Virginia Flake with Perique, and some Luxury Twist Flake, Kendal Kentucky, Penzance, Hal o the Wynd, Butternut Burley and some Stonehaven dated 1999!










You guys just blew it up. I thought I was doing ok by putting in a couple samples with what I sent but I think I need to work on that a little more. I appreciate the "hitchikers" and will do my best to spread out a little more of whats been given......except that Stonehaven, I may have to conduct some research on it!


----------



## Firedawg

you did well this month! does that stoney say 1999? yummy!


----------



## bigdaddychester

Very sharp eye. It does say 1999, and it is fantastic!


----------



## leanpockets

quick question about stonehaven i keep seeing it touted as basically a 50+ wine what are its great qualities if i may be so bold?


----------



## Wallbright




----------



## Wallbright

leanpockets said:


> quick question about stonehaven i keep seeing it touted as basically a 50+ wine what are its great qualities if i may be so bold?


I am not sure I understand your question. Are you asking what flavor profile it has? Or what makes it so special? Or how does it age well? Etc.


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex

i got my first real pipes today i am so excited










many thanks to Sim beautiful presentation in the flat rate box and an amazing job on the packing material too!










thanks again buddy... but then again wasnt it you that stared me on this slope.... hmmm


----------



## kozzman555

LOL nice! HAHA f*ck your mailbox bunno


----------



## Hambone1

Well, I finally purchased a Savinelli pipe, two actually.

First, a Tevere Rustica
http://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l550/smhammond1/savinelli001.jpg

Second, a Alligatore Green








http://i1123.photobucket.com/albums/l550/smhammond1/savinelli002.jpg

I have no idea if these picture worked or not.. they don't seem to be showing up for me


----------



## ProbateGeek

Hey, Shawn, former Ft. Worth boy here. I love Savinellis - would love to purchase a new one myself, especially that Tevere. But what's the black doodad in the bag of balsa filters?


----------



## Wallbright

ProbateGeek said:


> Hey, Shawn, former Ft. Worth boy here. I love Savinellis - would love to purchase a new one myself, especially that Tevere. But what's the black doodad in the bag of balsa filters?


That is an "adapter" for the pipe as it is a filter pipe. Without the filter there is a gap in the stem/shank so the adapter fills that place.


----------



## mike t

a nording handmade 15 seems to smoked maybe once, and a big ben 252 invention will make a great commute pipe


----------



## BrewShooter

After many months of lusting after these, I told myself, "Hey, you only go around once in this world!" Justification can be a wonderful thing:

Peterson Molly Malone Sandblasted Fishtail Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## loki993

leanpockets said:


> quick question about stonehaven i keep seeing it touted as basically a 50+ wine what are its great qualities if i may be so bold?


It just doesnt taste like anything else, its unique. Sorry I cant put it any better then that.










many thanks to Sim beautiful presentation in the flat rate box and an amazing job on the packing material too!










thanks again buddy... but then again wasnt it you that stared me on this slope.... hmmm[/QUOTE]

those are nice, especially that Nording. Brent has one like it and it fits the hand perfectly.


----------



## Derrick_Y

Is there a classifieds here on Puff? I see the Pipe retailer forum but that seems like mostly pipe makers and e-tailers advertising. Is there a place that Joe Lunchbox can advertise is 1962 Dunhill that he wants to sell to pay his kids college education? If not here on Puff are there any around you suggest? Outside of Ebay obviously.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Derrick - try here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/wts-b-t-pipe-stuff/
Good luck with the college funding...


----------



## Derrick_Y

thanks, but I am hoping to buy one to fund someone else kids. Mine graduates in 2 weeks. then I have the "European Vacation" she is going on.

EDIT
Apparently the reason I did not know about that section is I am not privileged enough to have access to that section.

Anyone care to share how many years/posts I need in order to view the section


----------



## Nick S.

Derrick_Y said:


> thanks, but I am hoping to buy one to fund someone else kids. Mine graduates in 2 weeks. then I have the "European Vacation" she is going on.
> 
> EDIT
> Apparently the reason I did not know about that section is I am not privileged enough to have access to that section.
> 
> Anyone care to share how many years/posts I need in order to view the section


I believe it is 90 days and 100 posts.


----------



## Derrick_Y

Nick S. said:


> I believe it is 90 days and 100 posts.


thanks, Seems kind of excessive to view it. I understand restricting the ability to post ads there if you are not around long or only here to sell your crap. But Viewing and buying should be sooner.


----------



## drastic_quench

Not in my opinion. If one could view only, that would mean one could still send PMs to the seller. This would open up Puff to spammers.


----------



## houncer

Just got back from my local B&M. Frog Morton Across the Pond & On the Bayou, Early Morning Pipe and Nording Fox Hound. The Peterson Bulldog is to celebrate the arrival of my first child. I won't smoke it until he arrives but his due date is Monday & shouldn't have long to wait.


----------



## phinz

I realized after consulting my tobacco spreadsheet that I hadn't added to the cellar in 15 months, other than one tin of MacB Acadian Perique, so it was time to alleviate that concern. I decided to visit the only B&M in Knoxville worth its salt these days, since Leaf & Ale closed down (reopening as some sort of screwed up convenience store looking place). Smokeys had a giant stash of tins. More than I'd ever seen them have at one time, so I dove in. I came back with the following. The B&M threw in the Sutliff as a freebie. 


Dunhill De Luxe Navy Rolls 50 gm.
Dunhill Early Morning Pipe 50 gm.
Dunhill Nightcap 50 gm.
McClelland Dominican Glory Maduro 1.76 oz.
Cornell & Diehl Heritage 2 oz.
Peterson 3 Ps 50 gm.
Dunhill Flake 50 gm.
Sutliff Golden Age 50 gm.

This brings my total cellar up to the following, not counting jars (doubles indicate more than one tin):



Butera's Royal Vintage Golden Cake 50 gm.
Cornell & Diehl Bow Legged Bear 2 oz.
Cornell & Diehl Briar Fox 2 oz.
Cornell & Diehl Exhausted Rooster 2 oz.
Cornell & Diehl Guilford Courthouse 2 oz.
Cornell & Diehl Haunted Bookshop 2 - 2 oz.
Cornell & Diehl Interlude 2 oz.
Cornell & Diehl Junkyard Dawg 2 oz.
Cornell & Diehl Junkyard Dawg 2 oz.
Cornell & Diehl Opening Night 2 oz.
Cornell & Diehl Opening Night 2 oz.
Cornell & Diehl Opening Night 2 oz.
Cornell & Diehl Pirate Kake 2 oz.
Cornell & Diehl Rocking Chair 2 oz.
Cornell & Diehl Sam's Blend 2 oz.
Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic 2 oz.
Cornell & Diehl Sunday Picnic 2 oz.
Cornell & Diehl Ten Russians 3 - 2 oz.
Cornell & Diehl Tuskegee Airman 2 oz.
Cornell & Diehl Heritage 2 oz.
Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture 50 gm.
Dunhill Mixture 965 50 gm.
Dunhill Mixture 965 50 gm.
Dunhill Mixture 965 50 gm.
Dunhill Royal Yacht 50 gm.
Dunhill Royal Yacht 50 gm.
Dunhill Standard Mixture 50 gm.
Dunhill Standard Mixture 50 gm.
Dunhill Standard Mixture Mellow 50 gm.
Dunhill Standard Mixture Mellow 50 gm.
Dunhill De Luxe Navy Rolls 50 gm.
Dunhill Early Morning Pipe 50 gm.
Dunhill Nightcap 50 gm.
Dunhill Flake 50 gm.
Escudo Navy De Luxe 50 gm.
Escudo Navy De Luxe 50 gm.
F&K Cigar Merde de Cheval 1.5 oz.
GL Pease Caravan 8 oz.
GL Pease Caravan 2 oz.
GL Pease Chelsea Morning 2 oz.
GL Pease Haddo's Delight 2 oz.
GL Pease Key Largo 2 oz.
GL Pease Lombard 2 oz.
GL Pease Maltese Falcon 2 oz.
GL Pease Quiet Nights 2 oz.
GL Pease Quiet Nights 2 oz.
GL Pease Westminster 2 oz.
J. F. Germain and Son And So To Bed 2 oz.
J. F. Germain and Son King Charles High Class 50 gm.
J. F. Germain and Son Plum Cake Mixture 50 gm.
J. F. Germain and Son Plum Cake Mixture 50 gm.
Lane Rum and Maple 14 oz.
Lowcountry Black River 2 oz.
Lowcountry Carolina Christmas 2009 2 oz.
Lowcountry Carolina Christmas 2009 2 oz.
Lowcountry Carolina Christmas 2009 2 oz.
Lowcountry Cooper River 2 -2 oz.
MacBaren Mixture Scottish Blend 100 gm.
MacBaren Navy Flake 100 gm.
MacBaren Navy Mixture 100 gm.
MacBaren Plumcake Navy Blend 100 gm.
MacBaren Roll Cake 100 gm.
MacBaren Stockton 100 gm.
MacBaren The Solent Mixture English 100 gm.
MacBaren Vanilla Cream 50 gm.
MacBaren Vintage Syrian 100 gm.
MacBaren Virginia Flake 50 gm.
MacBaren Acadian Perique 100 gm.
McClelland 3 Oaks 50 gm.
McClelland 3 Oaks 50 gm.
McClelland Best of Show 50 gm.
McClelland Blackwoods Flake 100 gm.
McClelland Blakeney's Best 50 gm.
McClelland Frog Morton Across the Pond 50 gm.
McClelland Frog Morton on the Bayou 50 gm.
McClelland Frog Morton on the Town 50 gm.
McClelland Frog Morton on the Town 50 gm.
McClelland Holiday Spirit 2009 50 gm.
McClelland Honeydew 50 gm.
McClelland Royal Cajun Dark 50 gm.
McClelland Grey Havens 50 gm.
McClelland Dominican Glory Maduro 1.76 oz.
Middleton Walnut 12 oz.
Orlik Golden Sliced 100 gm.
Peterson De Luxe Mixture 50 gm.
Peterson Irish Whiskey 50 gm.
Peterson University Flake 50 gm.
Peterson 3 Ps 50 gm.
Presbyterian Presbyterian 50 gm.
Rattray's Accountant's Mixture 100 gm.
Rattray's Marlin Flake 50 gm.
Rattray's Marlin Flake 50 gm.
Rattray's Marlin Flake 50 gm.
Rattray's Marlin Flake 50 gm.
Rattray's Red Rapparee 100 gm.
Samuel Gawith 1792 Flake 50 gm.
Samuel Gawith 1792 Flake 50 gm.
Samuel Gawith Balkan Flake 50 gm.
Samuel Gawith Perfection 50 gm.
Samuel Gawith Perfection 50 gm.
Skandinavik Full Aroma 4.5 oz.
Solani English Luxury Mixture 50 gm.
Sutliff Blend No. 5 1.5 oz.
Sutliff Golden Age 50 gm.
The Bufflehead Shop Red-Throated Loon 100 gm.
W.O. Larsen Old Tradition 100 gm.

This was pulled from my Excel spreadsheet. Anybody else keep a spreadsheet of their cellar?


----------



## MarkC

Nah, I use tobaccoceller.com. See my link below.


----------



## phinz

I've looked at tobaccocellar. Didn't much care for it. May give it another try. It just seems so antiquated. Like a BBS for smokers.


----------



## DanR

My latest order from JRcigars came in today. "Now, off to bed you go little fellas!"


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard

DanR said:


> My latest order from JRcigars came in today. "Now, off to bed you go little fellas!"


:shock:


----------



## MarkC

Ah, there's nothing like opening a box and finding a bunch of those yellow Rattray's tins!


----------



## JuanOrez

Beautiful!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Finally get to try me some Five Brothers Pipe Tobacco! Note the exclamation point on the package - I somehow want to distrust it.










I'm feeling almost guilty, though - paid $2.99 and made CI cover the free shipping - what a dog. Just hope I have a little PA left to see what all this fuss has been about...
Cheers! p


----------



## Commander Quan

ProbateGeek said:


> Just hope I have a little PA left to see what all this fuss has been about...


You don't need no PA just smoke it straight. It'll put hair on your chest.

I haven't seen the new 5 Bros packaging since Lane took over the operation.


----------



## Locksmith

Looking at all the tobacco you guys have accumulated over the years is so awesome there are no words. 
Its as though you have a leaf for every mood! Can't wait to get a bit more into this and know what I like and don't like, then hopefully begin to collect all the tins/pots/jars.
so excited!


----------



## MarkC

You'll be surprised how quickly it can build up!


----------



## laloin

I've only been at the pipe smoking for 2 years now. I started making tobacco order back in Oct of 2010, had only 1 CG cob, and a basket pipe. fast foward today. I'm sitting on 15 lbs of tobacco, give or take. and 11 pipes. Still have the beat up cob, can't throw it away. Will end up getting a forever stem. caz the stem on it is looking like a dog chewed on it 
troy


----------



## ProbateGeek

laloin said:


> . . . Will end up getting a forever stem. caz the stem on it is looking like a dog chewed on it
> troy


You will not regret picking up the new stem - entirely different experience from the original MM stems. Of course, pictures will be required.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Commander Quan said:


> You don't need no PA just smoke it straight. It'll put hair on your chest.


Yup - it did.

p


----------



## MarkC

At this point, I'd rather have something that put hair on my head...


----------



## Jogi

*SCORE???*

Got myself some tins yesterday at a local shop, selling thins from Fine European chocolates to cigars to adventure gear etc. I got 1 each of:
Peterson's Sherlock Holmes, Irish Oak, De Luxe Mix, Luxury Blend, Connoisseur's Choice, Erinmore Balkan Mix and a pouch of Half&Half. Petersons for around $5 a pop, EBM at $4 and H&H at less than $3!! :whoo: IS that a score or what? The tins are sealed alright and look a LITTLE old. I'm going to put them away for a while, to try my hand at cellaring, see how it works :ask: Having a hard time stopping myself from opening and smelling the tins though 

They also had lots of OTCs, like the usual CB, Borkum Riff, Clan+Flying Dutchman, 2 or 3 Skandinavik flavors, 3 or 4 McBaren flavors, 2 or 3 flavors of Colt(?), Amphora etc., all under or around $3. Condor was too expensive, at around $14 for a pouch of both green and brown!! :der: The VERY limited tins collection included these Petersons, a few McBarren Vanillas, 2 Solani aomatics tins and some Davidoff Royalty and Flake Medallions, Davidoffs being sold for around $19.


----------



## MarkC

Seriously? Flying Dutchman is still around somewhere?? I've got to hide...


----------



## Jogi

MarkC said:


> Seriously? Flying Dutchman is still around somewhere?? I've got to hide...


Hehe, no need to. What's passed, is past. Everyone's stepped out of line at least once in their lives... :hippie:


----------



## Derrick_Y

Had a Good day today.

Picked my daughter up from the airport last night. She had found an Estate Leather Wrapped Jeantet Bulldog in Paris and brought it back for me. I did not say anything to her but it was in rough shape. The edge of the bowl was so black and charred I thought it has been set on fire. The stem was so oxidized it looked like it was never black. The leather was mint though. I gave the pipe a good cleaning with Alcohol and salt and started to work in on the buffers. For the first pipe I have ever tried to restore I am pretty pleased with how it turned out.

In the Mail call today was also a wee package for me.
a new Savinelli Caramella Rustic which I have to say is probably one of the ugliest pipes I have laid eyes on.
Early Morning pipe
Devils Holiday
Royal Yacht


----------



## ProbateGeek

Awwwwwwwhhhhhh, Derrick. No pictures? p


----------



## Derrick_Y

The Jeantet - The top of the bowl was pretty much charred right back to the leather. It was so thick I thought it had caught on fire at some point and was charcoal. The fwe remaining dark spots I probably could have taken out with a light sanding but I did not want to have to restain the top of the bowl with the leather possibly getting in the way. The stem was heavily oxidized as well


















The savinelli


----------



## MarkC

Whichever one was supposed to be the world's ugliest pipe, you lose! 
That bulldog is awesome; hard to believe it was that bad!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Wow, thanks Derrick. I *love *that Savinelli - what a beautiful godet on that pipe, just wish it were metal/brass. I'm a big Savinelli fan, so if you ever get tired of looking at that hideous thing, you let me know. I've got a Peterson I'm willing to swap you for it... :biggrin:

And nice cleanup on the straight bulldog - I can't really see any damage. How's she smoke?


----------



## karatekyle

ProbateGeek said:


> Wow, thanks Derrick. I *love *that Savinelli - what a beautiful godet on that pipe, just wish it were metal/brass. I'm a big Savinelli fan, so if you ever get tired of looking at that hideous thing, you let me know. I've got a Peterson I'm willing to swap you for it... :biggrin:
> 
> And nice cleanup on the straight bulldog - I can't really see any damage. How's she smoke?


Agreed, I'm a sucker for a well made straight billiard. You did a heck of a resto job per your description of them pre-work! Enjoy em!


----------



## Troutman22

Nice work on the Jeantet - well done!


----------



## Derrick_Y

the Sav was new so nothing done to it. I think my disappointment in it was I thought the "godet" was brass when I ordered it. So to see white and brown swirled plastic was a surprise and let down.

As for the Bulldog I really wish I took a before picture, but in all honesty I did not expect it to come back as nice as it did. I have not smoked it yet, I was waiting till the weekend as I wanted to give it ample time to dry out from the Alcohol treatment. So that will be my morning smoke tomorrow over coffee


----------



## RupturedDuck

Derrick_Y said:


> the Sav was new so nothing done to it. I think my disappointment in it was I thought the "godet" was brass when I ordered it. So to see white and brown swirled plastic was a surprise and let down.


From the Savinelli website:

_Its originality comes from the multi-color ring which recalls the flavorsome of a candy and from the brown color mouthpiece._

Good thing you didn't pick up one of their Chocolate series!

_Infused with chocolate aroma ainkiller:, this convertible pipe comes in a collectors box that resembles a chocolate bar._ (smiley added)

RD


----------



## Derrick_Y

RupturedDuck said:


> From the Savinelli website:
> 
> _Its originality comes from the multi-color ring which recalls the flavorsome of a candy and from the brown color mouthpiece._
> 
> Good thing you didn't pick up one of their Chocolate series!
> 
> _Infused with chocolate aroma ainkiller:, this convertible pipe comes in a collectors box that resembles a chocolate bar._ (smiley added)
> 
> RD


Yeah totally my own fault. I went by the photos alone, I had kicked around 5-6 different pipes to order and finally one night said F it I need to get this order in or I will be smoking pencil shavings before it gets here


----------



## MarkC

My first new pipe in quite a while. Yes, it's another rusticated Cavicchi; I guess I'm in a rut, but I love the rut I'm in...


----------



## MarkC

Here's a link to the real photo; I can't even tell what shape it is from mine!

Claudio Cavicchi Rusticated Bent Dublin Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## DSturg369

That is a beauty Mark!


----------



## RupturedDuck

Ok, this is a little off topic, because it is neither a pipe, tobacco, nor is it an eBay acquisition.

Recently, I found a humidor on Craigslist. Story goes this guy's father-in-law gave up smoking, and so proudly dumped all of his cigars into two garbage bags. He also threw the humidifying device that went in his humidor (). And somehow, the humidor itself made it to this gentleman's house, where I picked it up from today. He was asking $250, but I ended up working out a deal where I pay him $160 and he helps me carry it to my buddy's truck.









RD


----------



## mcgreggor57

Great find and props on your negotiating skills.


----------



## gahdzila

RupturedDuck said:


> He was asking $250, but I ended up working out a deal where I pay him $160 and he helps me carry it to my buddy's truck.


:lol: I think if you worked on him a little harder, you might could have convinced him to just pay you $250 to haul it off for him!

Great looking humi!


----------



## Thirston

Whoa, nice Cavicchi, Mark. I've had my eye on a few 
but that's a beaut. Light weight too. I'll settle on one someday. Enjoy.


----------



## 36Bones

I received my latest estate yesterday. $19.95 on Ebay, a 1936-ish Super Grain Kaywoodie. It's in excellent shape and very clean. The pipe is light and draws great. I had my doubts about the _Drinkless System_, based on what I've read about it. The draw on this one however, was nice and easy. I broke it in with some FMOTT. I guess you can add me to the list of Kaywoodie fans. Apologies for the fuzzy pic. The camera needs new batteries.


----------



## gahdzila

Looks great, Hilman!

I've only got one Kaywoodie, a 500 straight Dublin, from the late 60's-early 70's, I believe. I like it enough that I'm thinking of getting a couple more one of these days.


----------



## 36Bones

gahdzila said:


> Looks great, Hilman!
> 
> I've only got one Kaywoodie, a 500 straight Dublin, from the late 60's-early 70's, I believe. I like it enough that I'm thinking of getting a couple more one of these days.


TYVM, Clifford. I'm going to add some more to the collection, for sure. I don't own any Dublin's. I'll be on the lookout.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Anyone have a good opinion of new Kaywoodies? You can pick up a new "drinkless" at CI for under $27 shipped.










Or should I be on the lookout for antiques... p


----------



## gahdzila

ProbateGeek said:


> Anyone have a good opinion of new Kaywoodies? You can pick up a new "drinkless" at CI for under $27 shipped.
> 
> Or should I be on the lookout for antiques... p


My little 500 is the only one I've got so far, so I can't really say. But I'd be willing to roll the dice on a new one. I can't imagine that they would have changed much.

The CI price sounds pretty good, but they don't let you pick the shape :ask: P&C doesn't have a huge selection, but the ones they have are only about $2 more than CI, and you can pick which shape you want.


----------



## Irfan

The first pipe I ever had was a meerschaum-lined briar, an estate Kiko I found in a flea market. Since then, I've grown a bit dismissive of meerschaum-lined pipes - not one thing nor the other, like a point and shoot camera that does everything, but nothing really well. Still, I was bidding for another pipe and saw this by the same vendor. I put in a bid for thirty and won.























_You are bidding on a superb and pre-smoked condition, large sized, a very rare Freehand meerschaum lined briar pipe crafted by A' L'Algérien, meerschaum pipes and amber manufacturer, located at 127 Boulevard St. Germain, Paris, France, it's a long stemmed classic "Billiard" shaped, supplied with a taper slender mouthpiece with rounded lip, the shape of the mouth suggests that the period of production is certainly prior to the 1950s, also considering that in 1951 the Factory/workshop closed its doors, it shows an amazing crosscut grained, weights just 34 grams, it's in excellent condition_


----------



## Thirston

Recently got this $50 Hackert estate fm the man himself and 
it's easily one of my best smokers after 8 or so bowls. A bit heavy at
2.5oz but I can see why people chase these things. Maybe just the luck of the 
draw but.


----------



## gahdzila




----------



## laloin

gahdzila said:


>


I hate jooh cliff. gimmie that stonehaven


----------



## MontyTheMooch

gahdzila said:


>


Sooooooo jealous.  Just made my first bulk tobacco purchase and was bummed that I couldn't find anyone with Penzance.


----------



## Desertlifter

Thirston said:


> Recently got this $50 Hackert estate fm the man himself and
> it's easily one of my best smokers after 8 or so bowls. A bit heavy at
> 2.5oz but I can see why people chase these things. Maybe just the luck of the
> draw but.


That's a nice looking pipe!


----------



## phinz

Pre-jarred










Post-jarred


----------



## DSturg369

Is that your house or other?


----------



## phinz

DSturg369 said:


> Is that your house or other?


That's my basement tiki bar.


----------



## karatekyle

phinz said:


> That's my basement tiki bar.


You should probably invest in a few bottles of liquor to fill up that shelf.


----------



## phinz

karatekyle said:


> You should probably invest in a few bottles of liquor to fill up that shelf.


That doesn't include the other 70% or so under the bar, the 18-case slidetop beer cooler that you see in the background, the wine fridge, the beer fridge in the garage or the cellar on the other side of the room filled with beer, extra (doubles) liquor and wine. We are booze enthusiasts and collectors of rum and whisky/whiskey. Nothing in our bar is for saving, though. We drink it all and replace it when it's done or move on to something else.


----------



## karatekyle

phinz said:


> That doesn't include the other 70% or so under the bar, the 18-case slidetop beer cooler that you see in the background, the wine fridge, the beer fridge in the garage or the cellar on the other side of the room filled with beer, extra (doubles) liquor and wine. We are booze enthusiasts and collectors of rum and whisky/whiskey. Nothing in our bar is for saving, though. We drink it all and replace it when it's done or move on to something else.


That's gratuitous. But it's the best kind of gratuitous :lol:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

took me a while but i found some FVF. 1lb should be enough, at least enough for a little while. Decided to add a few tins to the order and a 250 sg squadron leader.


----------



## Troutman22

Nice Duece! Reminds me of one of my first orders. Now I need to smoke some FVF.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Troutman22 said:


> Nice Duece! Reminds me of one of my first orders. Now I need to smoke some FVF.


Yes, the photo has caused me to drool uncontrollably. Now I need to FIND some FVF! p


----------



## phinz

photo.JPG by Phinzup, on Flickr


----------



## MarkC

Deuce Da Masta said:


> took me a while but i found some FVF. 1lb should be enough, at least enough for a little while.


Yeah, you should be fine for a few weeks. 
Nice haul!


----------



## laloin

scored a tin of OGS tin date 9/4/01. The best part it was a gift


----------



## MontyTheMooch

laloin said:


> scored a tin of OGS tin date 9/4/01. The best part it was a gift


That's awesome. I just opened a tin of MacBaren Navy flake to move it into a jar. Smells like HEAVEN I tell you. I finished off the last of my Orlik a week or so ago.


----------



## Desertlifter

Group buy that I have with a couple BOTL's here came in today:










Time to get bagging!

Lessee....2 plus 2 equals.....5, right?


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Desertlifter said:


> Group buy that I have with a couple BOTL's here came in today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get bagging!
> 
> Lessee....2 plus 2 equals.....5, right?


cant wait! I have a tin of lagonda from 09 so im excited to be able to compare the two.

thanks again for organizing.


----------



## Desertlifter

Deuce Da Masta said:


> cant wait! I have a tin of lagonda from 09 so im excited to be able to compare the two.
> 
> thanks again for organizing.


The Lagonda is the only blend of these that I've tried. They all smell glorious, and distinct although they are all English blends. It will be a nice vertical tasting of latakia gradients.


----------



## Desertlifter

Okay - it's my day for this thread I guess. Shortly after the UPS Santa came with the below, this came via USPS:





































Just for the record, I ordered the tobacco with the regular UPS shipping on the 26th, and the pipe shipped via USPS 2 days later - for half the price.

Both got here the same day. USPS win.


----------



## floogy

Wow, love that pipe. The bowl looks like you could stuff a whole pouch in there.


----------



## karatekyle

It looks like it should be sticking out of Trotsky! Sweet design, love the stem!


----------



## mikebjrtx

View attachment 68998

Just bought this to store my tobacco and booze. I haven't had a chance to put anything in it yet. My wife is already filling it up, I better get off my a** and put something in it.


----------



## MontyTheMooch

Nice!


----------



## gahdzila

I bought some pipes from Pulvers specials page and they arrived today. $60 for the lot. Here's the pic from his page:










Marty's description:



> That unsmoked pipe on the top is a Cristiano, and it alone is worth well over $60. It's a bent Bulldog. To its right is a meerschaum-lined pipe from Tanganyika (now Tanzania). It's large and has a tight draw. The smooth Bulldog to its right is a Comoy's Bulldog, but with a replacement stem. It's in good cond. To the right of that is a tan Savinelli Capri, also with a replacement stem. Far right is another large Tanganyikan.


Gents, I'm tickled pink! I am smoking some ABF in the Sav now, and it's heavenly! :hippie: The pipes are exactly as he described. Marty has definitely earned a repeat customer out of me.

As described, the Tanganyikan pipes do have a somewhat less-than-wide-open draw, but I really don't think it's bad at all. I think they are gonna smoke great.

So....does anyone know anything about Tanganyikan pipes? These two are huge meer lined briars, marked "Kilimanjaro" and "made in Tanganyika", with an animal (rhinoceros?) stamped on the stem. A quick glance at Wikipedia reveals that Tanganyika was a UK territory until 1961 when it became a sovereign state....until 1964 when it joined with Zanzibar to become Tanzania. Could these pipes really be that old?!?

Regardless, I'm totally stoked!


----------



## Stonedog

Nice acquisition Clifford, that is a fantastic deal considering my brand new Grabow cost exactly half that!


----------



## ProbateGeek

My first purchase of Penzance (couldn't hurt to have some around), which was limited to an 8 oz. bag. So I added a good 6 oz. of Kendal Kentucky - ought to last me a week or two.



















This Penzance smells better than I remember. . .










Don't you wish this was scratch 'n' sniff? p


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> My first purchase of Penzance (couldn't hurt to have some around), which was limited to an 8 oz. bag. So I added a good 6 oz. of Kendal Kentucky - ought to last me a week or two.
> 
> Don't you wish this was scratch 'n' sniff? p


Naw - wish it was scratch and stuff!

Okay - that sounds dirty. Except for it's pipe related, so it has to be.

My latest purchase came in the other day. Pipe/tobacco bag, a bunch of pipe nails, and some stem bits.

Stem bits are VERY comfy - I like them. Pipe/tobacco bag is okay, but not the best size-wise. It just keeps my bent saucer safe.

Pipe nails are the business. Have a few extras....wonder what I will do with them.


----------



## DanR

Back home from my travels today, and my HTF TAD from last week was waiting for me!


----------



## Irfan

gahdzila said:


> So....does anyone know anything about Tanganyikan pipes? These two are huge meer lined briars, marked "Kilimanjaro" and "made in Tanganyika", with an animal (rhinoceros?) stamped on the stem. A quick glance at Wikipedia reveals that Tanganyika was a UK territory until 1961 when it became a sovereign state....until 1964 when it joined with Zanzibar to become Tanzania. Could these pipes really be that old?!?


"Kilmanjaro" was one of the brands under "Kiko Pipes" or "Amboseli (sp?) Meerschaum". It was originally a German-owned company operating in German East-Africa, then it was nationalized under the post-independence socialist government (late sixties, I think). The pipes made in the German period have "Made in Tanganyika" on them, the later ones have "Made in Tanzania". They did mainly meers, using locally sourced meerschaum from the Amboseli plains; meer-lined briars, and some plain briars. They were mostly highly regarded, low-middle range pipes at the time. You see estates turn up on ebay quite a lot, they go for the $20-35 range. I've got three of them, including two very funky, raw looking freehands. Like you say, quite a tight draw, but good smokers. I take 'em with me when I go out on work-related field trips, they help me sustain a fantasy that I'm a white colonialist hunter, not difficult when you're wandering around the villages of Indonesia.


----------



## Irfan

I've posted these images on this forum at least twice before, but since you raised the topic .....


----------



## Irfan

I saw your reference to Tanganyika being a British colony which surprised me, I thought it was German. But you're right, the Germans lost it after WWI, when it became British. I'm still pretty sure the company was German, maybe they still had German expats kicking around looking for something useful to do.

German East Africa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

PS. I used to be a big Wilbur Smith fan, when I was a kid. He did a really good novel set there, the Irish gun runner fighting the obese, sausage eating German sergeant at the outbreak of WWI.


----------



## gahdzila

Thanks for the extra info and the pics, Irfan!

Here are a couple of pics of my Kilimanjaros:


----------



## Irfan

gahdzila said:


> Thanks for the extra info and the pics, Irfan!
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of my Kilimanjaros:


I like the bottom one! They really do look like they'd go with a pith helmet, don't they?


----------



## PatrickBateman

Made my first tobacco purchase today! Wilshire from TinderBox- smoked one bowl earlier today (first pipe experience ever) and was very very pleased with the experienceipe: I look forward to enjoying more and more now!


----------



## MarkC

darn it; screwed up the post and I'm too blasted tired to fix it right now!


----------



## ProbateGeek

DanR said:


> Back home from my travels today, and my HTF TAD from last week was waiting for me!


Dan! You must tell us where you found the Hamborger Veermaster! You MUST!

< _mustn't you?_ :redface: >


----------



## phinz

The big brown truck just drove by my compound and threw a box over the wall.










The 1792 was supposed to be 250g. I've already left a message with the vendor.


----------



## MontyTheMooch

I gotta find out where everyone is getting the Hamborger Veermaster!


----------



## ProbateGeek

MontyTheMooch said:


> I gotta find out where everyone is getting the Hamborger Veermaster!


Agreed - I am very tempted to covet my neighbor's goods... :biggrin:


----------



## MontyTheMooch

Just found that SmokingPipes has the 8oz bags of Hamborger Veermasterin stock. A little steep at $42, but there it is!


----------



## DanR

MontyTheMooch said:


> Just found that SmokingPipes has the 8oz bags of Hamborger Veermasterin stock. A little steep at $42, but there it is!


Yep, that's where I got mine too. They had the tins, but sold out pretty quickly!


----------



## MarkC

phinz said:


> The 1792 was supposed to be 250g. I've already left a message with the vendor.


They probably couldn't believe anyone wanted that much...


----------



## ProbateGeek

MontyTheMooch said:


> Just found that SmokingPipes has the 8oz bags of Hamborger Veermasterin stock. A little steep at $42, but there it is!


Thanks, Eric. Wow - the 8 oz. of Penzance was only $24.25.

Dammit - with shipping that's $50. Guess I can live without... now where's my Ennerdale? :tongue1:


----------



## MarkC

Yeah, $42 for 8 oz is absurd. Of course, if I'd stopped to think about it, I paid about that for the four tins, didn't I? There's a sucker born every minute; sometimes it's me...


----------



## DanR

MarkC said:


> Yeah, $42 for 8 oz is absurd. Of course, if I'd stopped to think about it, I paid about that for the four tins, didn't I? There's a sucker born every minute; sometimes it's me...


Yep, I think that's why they put the tins up first. $10 a tin is about normal, so I gobbled up 4 myself. Then I saw them post the 8oz bag the next day...doh! Of course, I wasn't going to admit to being suckered...


----------



## mikebjrtx

$10.00 a tin is a steal compared to having someone buy it for you and paying Royal Post. Can't imagine who would do something like that.


----------



## phinz

MarkC said:


> They probably couldn't believe anyone wanted that much...


Love the stuff. More for me!


----------



## ProbateGeek

phinz said:


> Love the stuff. More for me!


And me - I heard it's been voted the tobacco least likely to bite, and it's never in short supply.


----------



## MontyTheMooch

Victory is Miiiiinnnnnnnneeeeee!


----------



## ProbateGeek

MontyTheMooch said:


> Victory is Miiiiinnnnnnnneeeeee!


Eric, you double dipping?

< _nice haul - enjoy _>


----------



## snagstangl

Hope this shows up its 8 oz penzance, it was an impulse buy, but i didnt double up like Monty.

Dang i never post them right!


----------



## MarkC

I just got through jarring up my latest purchase, a 500 gm bag of Gawith, Hoggarth Sweet Rum Twist. I thought it would be a chore, but it was about the most fun you can have with tobacco unlit. I wish someone had told me about the nail, though. All I could do was stare.

(Cleaning up an exacto saw blade afterwords is NOT the most fun you can have with tobacco unlit.)


----------



## Thirston

Nail?


----------



## MarkC

Yeah! The loose end of the rope was nailed to the coil so it couldn't unwind. I was amazed.


----------



## Thirston

Crazy GH guys. That's a new one. 

Must be good if you're ordering so much it comes with its own nail. Another GH blend to try.


----------



## gahdzila

You only tried that little sample I sent you and you already bought 500 gm? Wow! *I* haven't even bought that much yet (I didn't know about the nail, that's brilliant :lol: ), though I probably will the next time TAD hits me. I love the stuff. I have some Cherry Twist at home to try, and I might like to try the Maple as well, but I can't see them being better than the Sweet Rum.


----------



## mikebjrtx

The cherry got me last weekend. I was chewing a small coin inside so I wasn't spitting. I took it out as soon as I felt it hit, but that wasn't soon enough. I felt drunk and off balance for hours. Those ropes are powerful. They sure do taste good.


----------



## MarkC

gahdzila said:


> You only tried that little sample I sent you and you already bought 500 gm? Wow! *I* haven't even bought that much yet...


Well, I when I look at bulk prices, I have a hard time not getting the most for my money if I've already tried the tobacco. Although I have to admit, GH prices aren't what I think of when I think bulk prices...
I did it with Bright CR Flake and have no regrets; we'll see how this one works out. I'm going to try the Maple, though I agree, I don't see how it can be as good as the Rum.

Starting my evening/night with HOTW in my Cavicchi Dublin.


----------



## snagstangl

over the last week, I have bought 3 garbow pipes, an omega and a lark and one other. MM corncob general, 5 great dane eggs, tins of: stanwell melange, mc baren black ambrosia, holiday spirit 2011, union square, squadron leader, Duhill royal yacht, Hamborger veermaster (4) tins and a number of 1.0 oz samplers


----------



## gahdzila

Wow, Andrew! Where did you find MM Great Dane Eggs? I haven't seen any in ages!


----------



## snagstangl

I found the great dane eggs in a tobacco shop right next to a headshop slash adult novelty store. I picked one up, then went back and picked up four others, pm me if you are interested. Im pretty sure they are great dane eggs, I dont think anything else has the shape, and a wooden plug that come to a point on the bottom.


----------



## ProbateGeek

While I like the look and the thick walls of the MM GD Eggs, mine seems to have been made while still too fresh - I can still taste corn when I smoke it, and it's been almost a year since I got it. I much prefer the Country Gentleman.


----------



## DanR

My latest TAD order arrived today. More little red tins for the aging cellar!


----------



## snagstangl

here is what I got


----------



## gahdzila

Yep, those are Great Dane Eggs! Nice find! I appreciate your offer, but I've got a rack full of cobs (one is an egg) so I don't need it...plus, I prefer the bent stem ones anyway.

The GD Egg is a great smoker. The only drawback is it won't sit up on a table because of the pointed bottom.


----------



## Jogi

Got one tin each from a local shop, of SG's Grousemoor (mixture, not the plug), Perfection, Westmoreland Mixture, 1792 Flake and Golden Glow, for less than $4 apiece!! :rockon: *Score??*

Spent my monthly tobacco budget on this purchase; I try to keep it around 2000 Rupees. Not much I know but the tobaccos you *can* find, are cheap :smile:. I now have my eyes (and next month's budget) on a couple Peterson tins and a single ABF tin they have. Hope it doesn't go in the next couple days.. :dunno:


----------



## Desertlifter

One each Esoterica Dunbar and Esoterica Pembroke.

Pembroke is glorious. Looking forward to Dunbar - VaPers are tasty.


----------



## 36Bones

snagstangl said:


> over the last week, I have bought 3 garbow pipes, an omega and a lark and one other. MM corncob general, 5 great dane eggs, tins of: stanwell melange, mc baren black ambrosia, holiday spirit 2011, union square, squadron leader, Duhill royal yacht, Hamborger veermaster (4) tins and a number of 1.0 oz samplers


Andrew, you are one busy dude.


----------



## 36Bones

DanR said:


> My latest TAD order arrived today. More little red tins for the aging cellar!


Yep, TAD on a grand scale. Nice haul, Dan. Where did you order the FM Cellar from, Dan? I need pick up some of that Patriot Flake, too.


----------



## DanR

36Bones said:


> Yep, TAD on a grand scale. Nice haul, Dan. Where did you order the FM Cellar from, Dan? I need pick up some of that Patriot Flake, too.


I ordered from smokingpipes.com. Last I checked, they still had the patriot flake and the Christmas Cheer, but I seem to recall that they'd sold out of the FM cellar. I did see a notice today that P&C got the new McClellands in, but they don't have PF...

Edit: I just checked and it looks like SP has it all back in stock now...


----------



## 36Bones

DanR said:


> I ordered from smokingpipes.com. Last I checked, they still had the patriot flake and the Christmas Cheer, but I seem to recall that they'd sold out of the FM cellar. I did see a notice today that P&C got the new McClellands in, but they don't have PF...
> 
> Edit: I just checked and it looks like SP has it all back in stock now...


Great, I'll head over there right now, TY!! Ordered.


----------



## MarkC

I went more with PAD than TAD this time around; four tins of Hamborger Veermaster and my first Radice. I was hoping to post a photo of my own, but I guess I'm just not a photographer; I can't seem to pick up the vertical grain that makes the Silk Cut so cool to me. So, here's the photo from smokingpipes:


----------



## DSturg369

Beauty Mark! :tu


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Nice Radice, Mark! Let us know how it smokes as I have yet to pull the trigger on a few I've seen around.


----------



## Stonedog

Mark, I've had my eye on that exact Radice for a while now. I'm glad it's going to a good home!


----------



## DanR

Nice Pipe Mark. I love my silk cut billiard!


----------



## MarkC

Stonedog said:


> Mark, I've had my eye on that exact Radice for a while now. I'm glad it's going to a good home!


You're not the one that bought MY Radice apple about six months ago, are you? I did that with it; watched it forever and then had it snatched form my hands. I just seem to have trouble pulling the trigger on a new (to me, obviously) carver. Dan mentioned having a Radice a while back and gave me a thumbs up on his, so I went for it. This pipe has the usual problem, though...now I want a billiard and an apple.


----------



## MarkC

Contrabass Bry said:


> Nice Radice, Mark! Let us know how it smokes as I have yet to pull the trigger on a few I've seen around.


It's not completely broken in yet (though I'm working on it real hard!), but mechanically it seems perfect. It'll definitely go on the "happy rack"!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

found a really good price on cobs so got me a few plus added some new baccy to the cellar. Picked up a tin of each of Peterson Summer 2012 and Special 2012 Reserve. Also got me some Mcclelland Christmas, holiday spirit, stave aged, contest blend, and frog morton cellar. Cant wait to try the FM!


----------



## 36Bones

Deuce Da Masta said:


> found a really good price on cobs so got me a few plus added some new baccy to the cellar. Picked up a tin of each of Peterson Summer 2012 and Special 2012 Reserve. Also got me some Mcclelland Christmas, holiday spirit, stave aged, contest blend, and frog morton cellar. Cant wait to try the FM!


Nice haul!


----------



## MontyTheMooch

Niiiice. I picked up a tin of the Peterson Summer 2012 last week meself. Smells like coconut and lime, should be interesting to say the least.  Gots to get me some tins of that Frog Morton and and McClelland Christmas Blend though.


----------



## DSturg369

Very Nice Patrick! :tu


----------



## 36Bones

MarkC said:


> I went more with PAD than TAD this time around; four tins of Hamborger Veermaster and my first Radice. I was hoping to post a photo of my own, but I guess I'm just not a photographer; I can't seem to pick up the vertical grain that makes the Silk Cut so cool to me. So, here's the photo from smokingpipes:


Beautiful.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Just FYI Marscigars has great danes, generals, patriots, country gentlemans and diplomats for $6 legends for $3.50, Macauthers are 6.50-8.50. Cheaper then missouri Meerschaums website...


----------



## 36Bones

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Just FYI Marscigars has great danes, generals, patriots, country gentlemans and diplomats for $6 legends for $3.50, Macauthers are 6.50-8.50. Cheaper then missouri Meerschaums website...


Looks like the add to cart buttons are already gone. :cheeky:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

poke around, some of em are still there. Straight diplomat is and country gentleman is, great dane spools are too


----------



## 36Bones

Lil Brown Smoke Shack has Diplomats in stock. I just ordered 2. :tu

https://www.lilbrown.com/c-309-missouri-meerschaum.aspx


----------



## 36Bones

Deuce Da Masta said:


> poke around, some of em are still there. Straight diplomat is and country gentleman is, great dane spools are too


They were showing out of stock for me. That's weird.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Qty	Item	Total
1 Corncob- American Assortment (General) $5.95
2 Corncob- American Assortment (Patriot) $5.95 
1 Missouri Meerschaum- Country Gentleman Bent $5.95
1 Missouri Meerschaum- Country Gentleman Straight $5.95
1 Corncob- Great Dane Spool Bent $5.95
1 Corncob- Great Dane Spool Straight $5.95
1 Corncob- Diplomat Straight $5.95

Thats weird this is what i was able to add to my cart....


----------



## 36Bones

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Qty	Item	Total
> 1 Corncob- American Assortment (General) $5.95
> 2 Corncob- American Assortment (Patriot) $5.95
> 1 Missouri Meerschaum- Country Gentleman Bent $5.95
> 1 Missouri Meerschaum- Country Gentleman Straight $5.95
> 1 Corncob- Great Dane Spool Bent $5.95
> 1 Corncob- Great Dane Spool Straight $5.95
> 1 Corncob- Diplomat Straight $5.95
> 
> Thats weird this is what i was able to add to my cart....


It worked that time. I picked up 2 CG straights. Go figure. :wacko::dunno:


----------



## Stonedog

MarkC said:


> You're not the one that bought MY Radice apple about six months ago, are you? I did that with it; watched it forever and then had it snatched form my hands. I just seem to have trouble pulling the trigger on a new (to me, obviously) carver. Dan mentioned having a Radice a while back and gave me a thumbs up on his, so I went for it. This pipe has the usual problem, though...now I want a billiard and an apple.


No that wasn't me, but I wish it was! Smokingpipes have had yours listed for a while now. I'm surprised it lasted this long.


----------



## Hambone1

Adding to my Cellar, McClelland FROG MORTON'S CELLAR 100g x 3, McClelland FROG MORTON ON THE BAYOU 100g x 3 and Solani 656 AGED BURLEY FLAKE


----------



## 36Bones

I love me some FM.


----------



## floogy

Got my Boswell from the ebay seller today, ordered Friday. Bought an LHS Purex (supposed to have a Kaywoodie-like system) churchwarden today as well. We'll see how it smokes but it was worth a shot for $27.


----------



## snagstangl

I got a couple of stanwells in an estate lot for about 31 bucks shipping included. I have no Idea what they are. The smaller of the two just has the marking and a metal band, the bigger of the two is a Golf with a picture of a golfer on the side along with the name stanwell golf and the number 64 stamped on the other side. The top was a bit chared and the shank was cracked, so i did a little superglue work and it is ready to go. I would appreciate any info on these.


----------



## DanR

snagstangl said:


> I got a couple of stanwells in an estate lot for about 31 bucks shipping included. I have no Idea what they are. The smaller of the two just has the marking and a metal band, the bigger of the two is a Golf with a picture of a golfer on the side along with the name stanwell golf and the number 64 stamped on the other side. The top was a bit chared and the shank was cracked, so i did a little superglue work and it is ready to go. I would appreciate any info on these.
> 
> View attachment 40150
> 
> 
> View attachment 40151


Great pickup, especially for only 31 bucks. Both look like nice pipes, but I particularly like that top one!


----------



## snagstangl

I wish i could see the pictures I posted, dang it anyway.


----------



## MontyTheMooch

snagstangl said:


> I wish i could see the pictures I posted, dang it anyway.


Are you posting with PhotoBucket? I used to have the same problem til I switched to PhotoBucket hosting. After that I see them instantly.


----------



## MarkC

Yeah, and with PhotoBucket, you don't have to fiddle with the image things here; just copy the link and paste it in your post.


----------



## 36Bones

Got my eye on this Kaywoodie Magnum. 4 days to go.

U.S. ESTATE PIPE: KAYWOODIE MAGNUM Tobacciana Collectors Pipe | eBay


----------



## freestoke

36Bones said:


> Got my eye on this Kaywoodie Magnum. 4 days to go.


Might be able to grab that for a song, Hilman. :smile: That stem will clean up nice, I'm sure, so good luck, that's a nice lookin' pipe!


----------



## 36Bones

freestoke said:


> Might be able to grab that for a song, Hilman. :smile: That stem will clean up nice, I'm sure, so good luck, that's a nice lookin' pipe!


Got my fingers crossed. I've become a huge Kaywoodie fan.


----------



## Stonedog

I picked up a tin of Irish Flake at the local B&M today. The strongest stuff I've tried is probably Haddo's or UF so this should be interesting.


----------



## freestoke

Stonedog said:


> I picked up a tin of Irish Flake at the local B&M today. The strongest stuff I've tried is probably Haddo's or UF so this should be interesting.


Considerably stronger than either of those. One of the stronger "regular" tobaccos out there, without delving into ropes and twists. Gotta have some intestinal ballast before smoking, that's for sure. A nicotine notch or three over UF. IF is one of my favorites. :tu


----------



## gahdzila

Stonedog said:


> I picked up a tin of Irish Flake at the local B&M today. The strongest stuff I've tried is probably Haddo's or UF so this should be interesting.


IF is definitely big boy tobac. A single flake in a small pipe is often enough to satiate me, but not enough to make me weak in the knees or anything. Anyway - just fair warning that you probably wouldn't want to rub out half the tin and pack up your largest pipe


----------



## Monday

I just picked this up on fleabay.. not sure if its a good deal or not but for 13 bucks ill take a shot to see if its an old savinelli 904k in decent shape... It looks like the classica model from what i can tell?

Did I just waste 13 bucks? 
LOOK!! This is an antique Italian pipe purchased from an estate auction. | eBay

also are all Savinelli pipes filtered? if so how can I get passed this?


----------



## floogy

Pipe Accessories Savinelli 6mm Adapter (4 pack) Accessories at Smoking Pipes .com

I don't own a Savinelli yet but I remembered seeing them. hope this helps.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Monday said:


> I just picked this up on fleabay.. not sure if its a good deal or not but for 13 bucks ill take a shot to see if its an old savinelli 904k in decent shape... It looks like the classica model from what i can tell?
> 
> Did I just waste 13 bucks?
> LOOK!! This is an antique Italian pipe purchased from an estate auction. | eBay
> 
> also are all Savinelli pipes filtered? if so how can I get passed this?


i gotta say its a sav. I had an oscar 904K looked identical outside of the finish.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Ryan, I have a "filtered" Savinelli that is one of my betters smokers. I've used the balsa wood filters a few times, but usually do not. In fact, I prefer it without the filter. I think many smokers just do without and enjoy a much more open draw. YMMV.


----------



## Monday

ProbateGeek said:


> Ryan, I have a "filtered" Savinelli that is one of my betters smokers. I've used the balsa wood filters a few times, but usually do not. In fact, I prefer it without the filter. I think many smokers just do without and enjoy a much more open draw. YMMV.


Great I prefer unfiltered... I did not know if there was any harm in just accidentally forgetting the filter


----------



## 36Bones

Today, I was gifted a beautiful Kaywoodie Super Grain Squat Bulldog by Gregg (McGreggor57), to add to my growing Kaywoodie collection.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

That's a good looking pipe Hilman!

I've always liked the looks of bulldogs and rhodesians.


----------



## 36Bones

El wedo del milagro said:


> That's a good looking pipe Hilman!
> 
> I've always liked the looks of bulldogs and rhodesians.


It's the perfect size for flake. I prefer a smaller bowl, when I want some.


----------



## Monday

Picked up this pipe stand... Have been looking for a cool one for a really long time and at 25 bucks couldnt pass it up... It also comes with 5 junker pipes


----------



## drastic_quench

Monday said:


> Picked up this pipe stand... Have been looking for a cool one for a really long time and at 25 bucks couldnt pass it up... It also comes with 5 junker pipes


NICE! Is is metal or wood? Don't polish or refinish it! The patina is awesome.


----------



## Monday

Wood.
Dont plan on refinishing it.. Will fit perfectly in my baccy area.

At most im hoping to Rig something so you can spin it.. Yes I like projects!


----------



## ProbateGeek

This is not really anything new, but I had this old cob sitting around not being used, so thought I would see what I could do to get a band (of sorts) on it.



















Can't say that it improves it too much, but I like it. Gonna go try it out with some Penzance.


----------



## gahdzila

LOL very industrial looking, Terry.

I keep meaning to go to the hardware store with a cob and dig through their parts bins and see if I can come up with something...just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## MontyTheMooch

RoboCob.......:drum:


----------



## DanR

I like it Terry. It's adds a uniqueness to it for sure, and goes well with that nice stem. Nice job!


----------



## Lord Wigglybottom

MontyTheMooch said:


> RoboCob


:rotfl:


----------



## ProbateGeek

MontyTheMooch said:


> RoboCob.......:drum:


Hee hee.
Or Frankenmeer.


----------



## 36Bones

ProbateGeek said:


> This is not really anything new, but I had this old cob sitting around not being used, so thought I would see what I could do to get a band (of sorts) on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't say that it improves it too much, but I like it. Gonna go try it out with some Penzance.


RG for creativity, Terry. I love it! :tu I have Penzance and Stonehaven on e-mail alert. I'm not going to hold my breath on it coming into stock anytime soon. :madgrin:


----------



## DSturg369

Does it add an extra "nuttiness" to Burley's? 

Seriously though... Looks great!


----------



## 36Bones

DSturg369 said:


> Does it add an extra "nuttiness" to Burley's?
> 
> Seriously though... Looks great!


:drum:


----------



## Desertlifter

Stopped by Lil Brown (surprise!) and finally got a tin of FM Cellar. Can't wait to fire it up!


----------



## 36Bones

Desertlifter said:


> Stopped by Lil Brown (surprise!) and finally got a tin of FM Cellar. Can't wait to fire it up!


I really wanted to dive into mine, but I decided to let it rest for a couple of weeks, and that reminds me, I need more canning jars.


----------



## Monday

My shipment came in today.. I am a happy man to say the least!


----------



## 36Bones

Monday said:


> My shipment came in today.. I am a happy man to say the least!


Beautiful :tu


----------



## 36Bones

Only my 2 new Diplomats came in today. :mmph: I love how they both look so different.










I took the stem out of the smaller one and put it into my MP that I broke. Looks pretty darn sexy!!


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I got 3 packages today... two had pipes and pipe tobacco. I got a new meershaum, two MM's a Diplomat and a General, some XX Irish black rope, Frog morton, and Frog Morton Cellar, some Five Brothers, and some Hamborger Veermaster (250 gm).

I've never had a meershaum before... it looks as good, or better than a briar, but smokes fully as good as a cob!!! I'm stoked!

I've tried the Frog Morton Cellar and really liked it. The Ham Beer was the highlight of the day though. I wish I had a clay pipe to REALLY enjoy it. I'm gonna have to get one soon.

I'll try the black Irish rope tomorrow after work. Based on it's smell alone, I'm gonna love it.


----------



## 36Bones

El wedo del milagro said:


> I got 3 packages today... two had pipes and pipe tobacco. I got a new meershaum, two MM's a Diplomat and a General, some XX Irish black rope, Frog morton, and Frog Morton Cellar, some Five Brothers, and some Hamborger Veermaster (250 gm).
> 
> I've never had a meershaum before... it looks as good, or better than a briar, but smokes fully as good as a cob!!! I'm stoked!
> 
> I've tried the Frog Morton Cellar and really liked it. The Ham Beer was the highlight of the day though. I wish I had a clay pipe to REALLY enjoy it. I'm gonna have to get one soon.
> 
> I'll try the black Irish rope tomorrow after work. Based on it's smell alone, I'm gonna love it.


PICS!!!! Mark, you did good, brother. I really like the FMC, too. Some good stuff there. I've never smoked a clay pipe. I've wondered about them, though.


----------



## Monday

Some one give me a pipe buying intervention!!
Just bought this castello trademark greatline off the bay at a decent price.


----------



## DanR

Monday said:


> Some one give me a pipe buying intervention!! Just bought this castello trademark greatline off the bay at a decent price.


You'll get no stinking intervention here! Especially with the few nice pipes you've picked up lately! Well done.


----------



## Thirston

Wow, great one. Sorry I missed that beaut. Enjoy.


----------



## Monday

Thanks Dan and Mark


----------



## Desertlifter

El wedo del milagro said:


> I got 3 packages today... two had pipes and pipe tobacco. I got a new meershaum, two MM's a Diplomat and a General, some XX Irish black rope, Frog morton, and Frog Morton Cellar, some Five Brothers, and some Hamborger Veermaster (250 gm).
> 
> I've never had a meershaum before... it looks as good, or better than a briar, but smokes fully as good as a cob!!! I'm stoked!
> 
> I've tried the Frog Morton Cellar and really liked it. The Ham Beer was the highlight of the day though. I wish I had a clay pipe to REALLY enjoy it. I'm gonna have to get one soon.
> 
> I'll try the black Irish rope tomorrow after work. Based on it's smell alone, I'm gonna love it.


Nice pickups! Really curious about that black Irish rope - let me know how it is for you! Almost feeling brave enough to try one of those...almost.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

36Bones said:


> PICS!!!! Mark, you did good, brother. I really like the FMC, too. Some good stuff there. I've never smoked a clay pipe. I've wondered about them, though.


Here ya go, Hilman:








I'm gonna try the black Irish rope tonight, Brian. I've already sliced off several "coins" from the rope... I'll give 'em a couple hours to dry and smoke 'em tonight. I will report back tomorrow.


----------



## 36Bones

El wedo del milagro said:


> Here ya go, Hilman:
> View attachment 40327
> 
> 
> I'm gonna try the black Irish rope tonight, Brian. I've already sliced off several "coins" from the rope... I'll give 'em a couple hours to dry and smoke 'em tonight. I will report back tomorrow.


:first: That's a nice haul, my friend!! I so need to get me a meer.


----------



## ProbateGeek

36Bones said:


> . . . I so need to get me a meer.


Hilman, you do. Here's mine, before and after (after sanding, beeswax baths and lots of smoking). It was only about $45 from Pulvers' Briar:










Not as fun to smoke as a cob (the stem is incredibly hard), but I so love the mixed smells of beeswax and latakia.

UPDATE: For some reason, my pipe is still listed on Marty's site: http://www.pulversbriar.com/misc.html
I post this because the first meer on that page looks like it would do someone (Hilman!) well for $50.


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> UPDATE: For some reason, my pipe is still listed on Marty's site: misc
> I post this because the first meer on that page looks like it would do someone (Hilman!) well for $50.


A. Says it's sold.
B. The first meer also is sold.
C. Great lookin' meer, Terry! :tu


----------



## 36Bones

freestoke said:


> A. Says it's sold.
> B. The first meer also is sold.
> C. Great lookin' meer, Terry! :tu


Yep, sold. Always a day late. :biglaugh: A good deal will come along. I'll keep a lookout.


----------



## 36Bones

ProbateGeek said:


> Hilman, you do. Here's mine, before and after (after sanding, beeswax baths and lots of smoking). It was only about $45 from Pulvers' Briar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as fun to smoke as a cob (the stem is incredibly hard), but I so love the mixed smells of beeswax and latakia.
> 
> Me likes!! :tu


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> A. Says it's sold.
> B. The first meer also is sold.
> C. Great lookin' meer, Terry! :tu


A. Mine does not. Still - you sure? Is there a date of sale?
B. I see that now - I wasn't paying enough attention - sorry, Hilman.
C. Thanks, Jim - dropped it in the garage, twice in one month, and broke the stem on the second drop, just about where it's cut off on the right side of the photo. SuperGlue put it right back together though, with a completely undetectable meld, and I smoke on...


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> A. Mine does not.


You're right on question A. :lol: I confused your pipe with the first pebbled one.  Are we good or what!? :tu


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> You're right on question A. :lol: I confused your pipe with the first pebbled one.  Are we good or what!? :tu


Good thing we're not running the country.

I think. :redface:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Brian, I tried the Black Irish Rope X last night.

I cut a couple "coins" offa the rope when I got home from work and let them dry for a good hour and a half. I tried 3 of 'em in a tiny little briar pipe I have. It was quite good, but not the nicotine bomb I was led to believe it was. It had a sweet, dark, almost molassasy flavour. I know it's smoke we are tasting, but it also had a definate "smokey" flavour too.

I liked it, and I think with time I'll love it.


----------



## 36Bones

El wedo del milagro said:


> Brian, I tried the Black Irish Rope X last night.
> 
> I cut a couple "coins" offa the rope when I got home from work and let them dry for a good hour and a half. I tried 3 of 'em in a tiny little briar pipe I have. It was quite good, but not the nicotine bomb I was led to believe it was. It had a sweet, dark, almost molassasy flavour. I know it's smoke we are tasting, but it also had a definate "smokey" flavour too.
> 
> I liked it, and I think with time I'll love it.


I must be a lightweight. BIR X, knocks me in the dirt with a *N* bat. ound:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

36Bones said:


> I must be a lightweight. BIR X, knocks me in the dirt with a *N* bat. ound:


Ya don't inhale it, do ya?


----------



## 36Bones

El wedo del milagro said:


> Ya don't inhale it, do ya?


No way, Jose. Nightcap does me the same way. Of course there are some, that I think are weak and people think their strong. It's just one of those baccy things.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

The only pipe tobacco that has floored me with nicotine was two days ago when I first tried the Ham Beer. It was so good, so sublime, so perfectly VIRGINIA, that I blew just about every puff out through my nose. I wasn't sick, but I was a bit woozy afterwards.


----------



## freestoke

36Bones said:


> No way, Jose. Nightcap does me the same way. Of course there are some, that I think are weak and people think their strong. It's just one of those baccy things.


I guess overkill comes in increments, but Nightcap really isn't in a league with those there ropes. I can smoke more than a few bowls of Nightcap in a row -- used to do it all the time in college, and it might have been even stronger then -- but a single bowl of ropes puts me on the ropes. Not down and out, but definitely in the mood for something to dilute it, like PA. And the Brown Irish Twist is even "worse" than Happy Bogie. :lol:


----------



## Desertlifter

El wedo del milagro said:


> Brian, I tried the Black Irish Rope X last night.
> 
> I cut a couple "coins" offa the rope when I got home from work and let them dry for a good hour and a half. I tried 3 of 'em in a tiny little briar pipe I have. It was quite good, but not the nicotine bomb I was led to believe it was. It had a sweet, dark, almost molassasy flavour. I know it's smoke we are tasting, but it also had a definate "smokey" flavour too.
> 
> I liked it, and I think with time I'll love it.


Thanks! Think that I need to try one of these - the Rum Twist looks great too.


----------



## gahdzila

Desertlifter said:


> Thanks! Think that I need to try one of these - the Rum Twist looks great too.


GH Sweet Rum Twist is _very good,_ my favorite of the ropes I've tried so far. I sent a little sample of it to MarkC, and when he finished it, he bought a pound of the stuff, if that tells you anything. I'll be buying a pound the next time TAD hits me.


----------



## MarkC

Yeah, you might say I like that one as well. It seems weird to say it with the heavy nic hit (and yeah, for me it's seriously heavy!), but it's my favorite aromatic.


----------



## Madcaddyman

This weeks ebay acquisition, not bad for $50.00 bucks!

Rene


----------



## Monday

I dont care what Dan said I really need to have some kind of intervention.. I got my castello in today, amazing piece! Couldnt help myself but pick up a tinsky for a nice little price!


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Today's acquisitions, two antique, never smoked, Hilson pipes, a tub of PA and the obligatory pouch of Five Brothers.


----------



## jbrown287

Those bulldog shaped pipes are quickly getting my attention. I may have 2 pipes before long......and so it starts


----------



## Monday

jbrown287 said:


> Those bulldog shaped pipes are quickly getting my attention. I may have 2 pipes before long......and so it starts


I love the bulldog shape... Love my peterson harp 80s


----------



## jswaykos

Swung by the B&M to smoke a bowl of MM 965 and ended up grabbing a tin of Frog Morton's Cellar:


----------



## Madcaddyman

El wedo del milagro said:


> Today's acquisitions, two antique, never smoked, Hilson pipes, a tub of PA and the obligatory pouch of Five Brothers.
> 
> View attachment 40398


Nice score, how do you find that PA?

Rene


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Madcaddyman said:


> Nice score, how do you find that PA?
> 
> Rene


I got it all from pipesandcigars dot com.

They still have the Hilson vintage squat volcano pipe I want so bad, but after recently getting two MM's, a Meer, two Hilson Vintage, and having two Saveneli's in transit, I don't feel right about buying it. :shock:


----------



## jbrown287

Here's a few things that I have bought the last couple days.


----------



## Monday

Nice start jeff.. It only goes down hill on your wallet from there!


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Yesterday's acquisitions: two Savinelli estate pipes (a large sandblasted bulldog, and a HUGE rusticated paneled billiard sitter), two Dunhill tins ( Nightcap and London Mixture), a tin of McClelland Dominican Glory Maduro, a tin of H&H Stogie, and two ounces bulk of C&D Billy Budd.


----------



## freestoke

The pipe nail is fine for tamping, one of my favorites for that, but take it easy inside the bowls of those pipes. And don't dig the dottle out of the bottom with the metal spoon, just knock it out on the palm of your hand -- or at least be very careful not to damage the pine protrusion into the bowl. As that chars over and the ash and detritus work there way underneath it, it will gradually become like the bottom of a briar, but still "fragile".


----------



## TheRooster

El wedo del milagro said:


> I got it all from pipesandcigars dot com.
> 
> They still have the Hilson vintage squat volcano pipe I want so bad, but after recently getting two MM's, a Meer, two Hilson Vintage, and having two Saveneli's in transit, I don't feel right about buying it. :shock:


I'm in a similar spot, but it's the oversize rusticated Nording on marscigars that I want terrifically and can not justify purchasing.


----------



## jbrown287

Found a tobacco shop where my dad lives and decided to buy a few things then got home and had a PA and the Escudo in the box


----------



## Jogi

Got one tin of Irish Oak, Luxury Blend and a little 20g tin of *Dingler's Nineteen o' Four Coffee flavored*. Has anyone ever tried this South African tobacco?


----------



## jbrown287

Got this in from Motrix today. Cant wait to fire it up.









and he threw these in to make the box smell good!!


----------



## jswaykos

Placed an order with Boswell, been wanting to try them... heard lots of good things. Still kinda searching for a good aromatic - I like the idea of them, just haven't found one I've liked much. Picked up an ounce each of Christmas Cookie, Peaches and Cream, Piper's Pleasure, Boswell's Best, and Northwoods (this one, of course, NOT an aromatic):


----------



## Commander Quan

Good choices Joe. I have all of them except the pipers pleasure.


----------



## gahdzila

Jogi said:


> Got one tin of Irish Oak, Luxury Blend and a little 20g tin of *Dingler's Nineteen o' Four Coffee flavored*. Has anyone ever tried this South African tobacco?


Never heard of it! Let us know how it is when you try it!



jswaykos said:


> Placed an order with Boswell, been wanting to try them... heard lots of good things. Still kinda searching for a good aromatic - I like the idea of them, just haven't found one I've liked much. Picked up an ounce each of Christmas Cookie, Peaches and Cream, Piper's Pleasure, Boswell's Best, and Northwoods (this one, of course, NOT an aromatic):


Same here - I like the idea of aros, but haven't found one that really rocks my world yet (unless you count Dunhill Royal Yacht and GH Sweet Rum Twist....which are both awesome). I'm gonna try some Boswells baccys one of these days. Let us know what you think of them!


----------



## Ken Hastings

Todays PAD TAD fix p


----------



## drastic_quench

Ken Hastings said:


> Todays PAD TAD fix p
> View attachment 40504


I have that same poker. Smokes great without a filter or adapter.


----------



## Ken Hastings

drastic_quench said:


> I have that same poker. Smokes great without a filter or adapter.


Good to know. Although it's nice that Stanwell includes an adapter for free. My Peterson did not come with one. Need to open a can of Dunhill today and start breaking one of those bad boys in. Just on quality the Stanwells are more impressive to my eye than my Peterson. But the proof is in the smoking.


----------



## Fuzzy

Ken Hastings said:


> Todays PAD TAD fix p
> View attachment 40504


I have an Alpha Executive that is a near copy of your pipe bowl with a bent stem. eBay estate purchase that smokes great.


----------



## TheRooster

My first briar came in the mail today... It's a Nording Oversize Rusticated something or other... I fell in love with the way it looked and couldn't let anyone else have it... When they say oversize, they mean it... 2 pictures, both with a quarter in shot for scale. It's got incredibly thick bowl walls... I figure this way, the chances of me somehow ****ing it up on the break in are minimized.


----------



## Lord Wigglybottom

The two on-sale Savs from Cupojoe's. My first trigger pull on some briar. Only tried the bulldog so far and it smokes great! Gotta say, and you may think me weird for this, I thought the new pipe briar taste went kinda nicely with the Mclelland 5100


----------



## Hannibal

I'm SUPER STOKED!!! Today I just received three new beauties from a outstanding BOTL here on puff. Without further a due and my senseless rambling I'll let the pictures speak for themselves!!










1. Custom Baki meer just like new!!! 
2. Les Wood Ferndown Bark just like new!!!
3. Rinaldo Lithos YYY again just like new!!!

For someone that states these have been smoked a few times it must have been a very small few. To me, these pipes have yet to be broken in at all. I'm jumping up and down at the condition of them. I'll leave you at the pictures......


----------



## 36Bones

I love that Meer, Jeff. I've been looking around, trying to find one at the right price.


----------



## DanR

I'm diggin that Rinaldo! Nice pickup.


----------



## MarkC

And I'd be more than happy with the Ferndown. Gosh, Jeff, I guess you only get the green felt!


----------



## houncer

Just back from my B&M where I picked up a tin of Balkan Sobranie, a tin of Cornell & Diehl Black Duck and my first cob! For anyone that loves Christmas Cheer my local shop has cellared tins from 2007 on up. PM if you are interested and I will give you the details.


----------



## 8ball

Just scored my first Boswell:


















Words cant describe how nice this pipe is. Now for the dreaded break in period.:frusty:

Oh yeah, the first thing I did when I opened the box was hide the receipt. I think my wife would kill me.


----------



## DSturg369

She's a Beauty Eric! :tu


----------



## KickinItInSD

$140.00 is not bad


----------



## jswaykos

One tin each of Squadron Leader and Old Joe Krantz, and a pipe tool to round out a gift card total:


----------



## Chris0673

Currently bidding on this lot. Really only want the JIMA. Might put the other two up for grabs if/when I win the auction.


----------



## Ken Hastings

jswaykos said:


> One tin each of Squadron Leader and Old Joe Krantz, and a pipe tool to round out a gift card total:


I like blending Sgn Ldr with a mild aromatic. Pipes and Cigars did not help with TAD when they sent out an 8% off coupon email today p


----------



## Fuzzy

TheRooster said:


> My first briar came in the mail today... It's a Nording Oversize Rusticated something or other... I fell in love with the way it looked and couldn't let anyone else have it... When they say oversize, they mean it... 2 pictures, both with a quarter in shot for scale. It's got incredibly thick bowl walls... I figure this way, the chances of me somehow ****ing it up on the break in are minimized.


That freehand is a work of art!


----------



## TheRooster

Yeah, ask Dale... I was hemming and hawing for like a week and a half... Eventually I just decided I couldn't let anyone else have it.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Todays aquisitions: G&H Bob's Chocolate Flake, C&D Three Friars, C&D Sunday Picnic, C&D Old Joe Krantz, and another pipe rack.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Nice Mark! You're set for a while...


----------



## 36Bones

Great haul, Mark :tu


----------



## phinz

Pound of FVF came in the next day.


----------



## Diet Burger

Looks like someone got free shipping


----------



## jobes2007

Fuzzy said:


> That freehand is a work of art!


Hear hear!


----------



## 36Bones

phinz said:


> Pound of FVF came in the next day.


Look at all that delicious Anni Kake!


----------



## Chris0673

Won my ebay auction! Wife should see these in the mail in the next week or two. Going to have her send me the JIMA.


----------



## phinz

36Bones said:


> Look at all that delicious Anni Kake!


Yep. It's crazy cheap right now for 8 oz. tins, so I took full advantage.


----------



## Desertlifter

My "new" Stanwell - my first Stanwell - came in today from this: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-cover-bills-stanwell-peterson-savinelli.html - time to get the silver polish!


----------



## Stonedog

Nice Stanwell Brian. Does that take a filter?


----------



## Commander Quan

I decided a couple months ago that since my 30th birthday is coming up in the next year, I was going to start looking for a birth year Dunhill. This arrived yesterday. Nothing fancy just a nice group 5 billiard. Now I have to give it to my wife to have her hide it from me.


----------



## gahdzila

Just got a package from WV Smoke Shop!

A couple of brand new DGs - a blond Big Pipe billiard, and a Royalton pot:



















and a couple of pouches of baccy!










Yes, gentlemen, your eyes do not deceive you. I actually bought a pouch of Mixture 79. Am I a glutton for punishment? Well....maybe...perhaps I am!!! All I'd ever heard about M79 is that it is nasty and putrid, the worst tobacco blend ever conceived, and of course all of the jokes. But no one ever really says what it actually tastes like. Well, gentlemen, I'll be finding out for myself! I plan to post a full review for your viewing pleasure when the time comes.


----------



## The Mad Professor

gahdzila said:


> Just got a package from WV Smoke Shop! A couple of brand new DGs - a blond Big Pipe billiard, and a Royalton pot...and a couple of pouches of baccy!


Those DG's don't look half bad! All the ones on ebay look like hell, but new they look pretty good. And I'll be looking forward to your M79 review! The horrifying comments without description have piqued my interest too, but I never bit the bullet. You are a brave man, sir. :yo: (I enjoyed your "Unsmokables" review too! :lol


----------



## steinr1

Just got (and cleaned and smoked, of course) a Butz Choquin 8026. Same design as an "Origine" from that maker but smaller, shorter in the bone stem and with silver fittings compared to the Origine Extra I use. I don't really know this maker well, but always fancied the Origin (how can you resist an albatross bone stem?) and this one came up at an irresistible price. 

They are both really good smokers, a kind of system pipe in my eyes, with a flat bottomed chamber and effective moisture trap. First bowl in the Origine astounded me - thought it had gone out after a delightful, long, cool smoke only to find the tobacco burnt to the last shred. Highly recommended.

I'd appreciate if anyone had any information on these that they can share, particularly on this model, when manufactured, etc. The Origine, I know has had a protracted run from 1858 (I think) to date. Still available new, albeit with an acrylic stem in place of the bone. I think that's the only change to the design over the years. They must think they work.


----------



## jswaykos

It's "cheating" to post pics before it actually comes in, but I saw a new pipe at SmokingPipes.com yesterday that I HAD to have. First time I've seen one like that in a while, haha. I'll post another pic when it comes in, but here's the 'stock' pic, a Peterson Christmas 2012 Bulldog:


----------



## steinr1

gahdzila said:


> Just got a package from WV Smoke Shop!
> 
> A couple of brand new DGs - a blond Big Pipe billiard, and a Royalton pot:


Had to comment on the graining on the pot - lovely. I assume the Big Pipe is, well, big. I too enjoy the occasional monster pipe from my collection; the smoke quality is different - denser and (surprise) simply more of it. Took me a little while to work out the DG abbreviation - I am clearly stupid, it took me longer than it should have. I'm a relative newcomer to the forum - is there a glossary for the terms that you guys all take for granted?

Enjoy your pipes!


----------



## steinr1

Chris0673 said:


> Won my ebay auction! Wife should see these in the mail in the next week or two. Going to have her send me the JIMA.


Hah! Saw this Jima myself and was tempted to bid but the bids went beyond what I wanted to pay (how mean am I) and I didn't bid (clearly luckily for you). I'm after a bent one; I've got several straights. I think them to be a bit neglected - a real boon for smoking on the go with no need to let it rest and a small bowl suited to a quick puff. Hope you enjoy yours.


----------



## gahdzila

steinr1 said:


> Just got (and cleaned and smoked, of course) a Butz Choquin 8026. Same design as an "Origine" from that maker but smaller, shorter in the bone stem and with silver fittings compared to the Origine Extra I use. I don't really know this maker well, but always fancied the Origin (how can you resist an albatross bone stem?) and this one came up at an irresistible price.
> 
> They are both really good smokers, a kind of system pipe in my eyes, with a flat bottomed chamber and effective moisture trap. First bowl in the Origine astounded me - thought it had gone out after a delightful, long, cool smoke only to find the tobacco burnt to the last shred. Highly recommended.
> 
> I'd appreciate if anyone had any information on these that they can share, particularly on this model, when manufactured, etc. The Origine, I know has had a protracted run from 1858 (I think) to date. Still available new, albeit with an acrylic stem in place of the bone. I think that's the only change to the design over the years. They must think they work.


Descriptions of a fantastic sounding old pipe, but no pics?

Must see pics or I'll assume it's one of these


----------



## gahdzila

steinr1 said:


> Had to comment on the graining on the pot - lovely. I assume the Big Pipe is, well, big. I too enjoy the occasional monster pipe from my collection; the smoke quality is different - denser and (surprise) simply more of it. Took me a little while to work out the DG abbreviation - I am clearly stupid, it took me longer than it should have. I'm a relative newcomer to the forum - is there a glossary for the terms that you guys all take for granted?
> 
> Enjoy your pipes!


Thanks! Sorry about the obscure abbreviations. I don't think there's any centralized glossary. But we're a friendly bunch of folks - if there's ever one you don't know, feel free to ask!

Yeah, the Big Pipe is pretty big. It's not a monster, though. Certainly not in the same class as the big Boswells. I've got a pipe or two in my rack with a larger capacity, actually. It's got fairly thick walls and a beefy shank that give it a nice heft in the hand. I like it quite a bit. This is my second, actually - my other is a dark stained almost black Dublin.

And I've got another ordered that should be here in a few days


----------



## steinr1

gahdzila said:


> Descriptions of a fantastic sounding old pipe, but no pics?
> 
> Must see pics or I'll assume it's one of these


You ask,I answer. First time attaching a piccy - so will be surprised if it works.

Bottom is the Origine, top the 8026.

View attachment 71953


50 Pence piece for scale - doubt that helps you guys. About an inch or so in diameter.


----------



## gahdzila

Very nice pipes!!!!!!!!


----------



## jbrown287

Got this stuff in over the last few days


----------



## The Mad Professor

steinr1 said:


> I'm a relative newcomer to the forum - is there a glossary for the terms that you guys all take for granted?


There is! It's in a long buried, "de-stickied", post called Pipe Abbreviations, Descriptions, and Definitions. It's a good starting point for most abbreviations, although DG isn't in there I don't believe. Then you too will be able to tell SG from SL from SJF from SMM from SWR! :lol:


----------



## Desertlifter

Stonedog said:


> Nice Stanwell Brian. Does that take a filter?


Not when I smoke it! 

And not otherwise either, as it would seem. This is a groundbreaking pipe for me - I know it isn't a "premium" by any means, but for a cheap (read: not particularly wealthy) school teacher with four teenagers - two in college - this is kind of a big deal. She's getting her maiden voyage tomorrow. Happy am I!


----------



## gahdzila

More DGs. I ordered these from the factory....before I saw the ones above from WVSS and decided I had to have those too :lol:

Another Big Pipe:










Another Royalton:










And a Freedom 1812. Special release to commemorate the 200 year anniversary of the War of 1812. Doubly cool for me, since 1812 also marks the year Louisiana became a state:










And a freebie flashlight for ordering three pipes 



















I'm crossing my fingers and hoping the PAD itch has been cured for a while! I am officially out of pipe rack space *AGAIN*!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Plume

Nice pipes guys. Just ordered two mm generals both straights. And my briars from Florida a sitting down stairs at the apartment package place so I will smoke them both for the first time in two years and that is going to be a grand reunion and I will be sure to post pics of it! I will also through some pics of the generals when they arrive.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Here they are! Smoked the shamrock this morning so good! Going to go for another full bowl this evening!
View attachment 72010

Top is smooth Peterson full bent Aran I think it's a brandy shape 
Bottom is rt Peterson full bent shamrock also brandy shape pipes look sort of small but they have decent bowl size. Shamrock was a fifty min smoke this morning.


----------



## 36Bones

Dr. Plume said:


> Here they are! Smoked the shamrock this morning so good! Going to go for another full bowl this evening!
> View attachment 72010
> 
> Top is smooth Peterson full bent Aran I think it's a brandy shape
> Bottom is rt Peterson full bent shamrock also brandy shape pipes look sort of small but they have decent bowl size. Shamrock was a fifty min smoke this morning.


I like it! :tu


----------



## Kevin Keith

_Now_ you're ready for 2 years overseas!


----------



## Dr. Plume

Kevin Keith said:


> _Now_ you're ready for 2 years overseas!


Once I get the two generals and stock up on Baccy quicker than I smoke it then I shall indeed be ready for two years here. All in due time.


----------



## 36Bones

Won this today on Ebay, a Dr. Grabow Regal Imported Briar "Adjustomatic". The best $7.50 I ever spent. This is the first DG I've ever owned, but definitely not the last one that I'll add to my collection.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Good score Hilman!

I have one DG, it and my Falcon are my Lat pipes.


----------



## 36Bones

El wedo del milagro said:


> Good score Hilman!
> 
> I have one DG, it and my Falcon are my Lat pipes.


I'm still on the Falcon hunt. Someday, someday. :wink:


----------



## gahdzila

Nice DG, Hilman!

Just got an estate DG myself. A very kind gentleman on another forum sent this one to me for free, just because I was the first person to raise my hand and say I wanted one and didn't already have one like it. This one is a Viscount:


----------



## Kevin Keith

I like it Hilman! Looks like a 65...does the bowl slant forward? I have one Regal and really like the line., no stinger, but I don't miss it. I think they smoke drier without it.
Here's a link to a page with Grabow shape charts...about half way down the page. The flyer from the 1960s has details about the different lines. Pretty pipe!
OTC Pipes Pipe Catalogs


----------



## Kevin Keith

gahdzila said:


> Nice DG, Hilman!
> 
> Just got an estate DG myself. A very kind gentleman on another forum sent this one to me for free, just because I was the first person to raise my hand and say I wanted one and didn't already have one like it. This one is a Viscount:


I love the 81s! Great pipe Clifford...congrats! From a great guy indeed!


----------



## Dr. Plume

Nice!


----------



## 36Bones

gahdzila said:


> Nice DG, Hilman!
> 
> Just got an estate DG myself. A very kind gentleman on another forum sent this one to me for free, just because I was the first person to raise my hand and say I wanted one and didn't already have one like it. This one is a Viscount:


Good looking pipe, Clifford. How big is that bowl?


----------



## gahdzila

36Bones said:


> Good looking pipe, Clifford. How big is that bowl?


Smallish-medium-ish? I wouldn't call it tiny, I've got smaller pipes, but it's definitely not large. Probably pretty close to a MM CG, or maybe a hair smaller, I think - it's quite a bit shorter, but has a larger diameter.


----------



## 36Bones

Kevin Keith said:


> I like it Hilman! Looks like a 65...does the bowl slant forward? I have one Regal and really like the line., no stinger, but I don't miss it. I think they smoke drier without it.
> Here's a link to a page with Grabow shape charts...about half way down the page. The flyer from the 1960s has details about the different lines. Pretty pipe!
> OTC Pipes Pipe Catalogs


It has the forward slant. It looks just like the #65 in the picture. TY for the link, Kevin.


----------



## 36Bones

gahdzila said:


> Smallish-medium-ish? I wouldn't call it tiny, I've got smaller pipes, but it's definitely not large. Probably pretty close to a MM CG, or maybe a hair smaller, I think - it's quite a bit shorter, but has a larger diameter.


Sounds like a great quick smoke pipe, excellent.


----------



## 36Bones

gahdzila said:


> Nice DG, Hilman!
> 
> Just got an estate DG myself. A very kind gentleman on another forum sent this one to me for free, just because I was the first person to raise my hand and say I wanted one and didn't already have one like it. This one is a Viscount:


The more I look at that, the more I want one, Clifford. :tu


----------



## Kevin Keith

You definately need one Hilman...mine are some of the best smokers I've had.


----------



## steinr1

The Mad Professor said:


> There is! It's in a long buried, "de-stickied", post called Pipe Abbreviations, Descriptions, and Definitions. It's a good starting point for most abbreviations, although DG isn't in there I don't believe. Then you too will be able to tell SG from SL from SJF from SMM from SWR! :lol:


Many thanks.


----------



## gahdzila

. Thanks! I'm cleaning it, polishing the stem and band, and putting a coat of Halcyon II wax on the stummel tonight. It's turning out pretty good, I think! It's got a crack at the shank-bowl junction that has been repaired, but the previous owner said it was that way when he got it, and it's solid a solid repair.


----------



## 36Bones

The new to me, Dr. Grabow Regal #65 showed up today. It's in awesome shape. The bowl is smaller than what I was hoping for, but there's always the next one. I need to study up on my DG bowl sizes. As, you can see from the pic, it does have the forward bowl slant. I pleased as punch with this Ebay purchase.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Nice, Hilman. Seems a few of us have gotten the Dr. G bug about the same time (?). The only thing holding me back is a dislike of small bowls - I kinda want to hold the pipe in my hand before I make the purchase. I need to learn more so that doing so is unnecessary.


----------



## gahdzila

Looking good, Hilman! Nice cue ball . I've shaven my head a few times....I like it, but I'm lazy, and it's higher maintenance than my usual buzz cut.


----------



## 36Bones

gahdzila said:


> Looking good, Hilman! Nice cue ball . I've shaven my head a few times....I like it, but I'm lazy, and it's higher maintenance than my usual buzz cut.


LOL... thanks. I actually don't shave it it. I did that one time and learned my lesson. I take a Wahl trimmer and set it on lowest setting, that's as close to shaved, as I want to get. My webcam is a bottom of the line Logitech closeout for $8, it ain't the best.



> Nice, Hilman. Seems a few of us have gotten the Dr. G bug about the same time (?). The only thing holding me back is a dislike of small bowls - I kinda want to hold the pipe in my hand before I make the purchase. I need to learn more so that doing so is unnecessary.


I'm really getting the bug for a bigger bowled pipe. Terry, I can definitely see your point on holding one before purchase. Living in the boondocks takes away my ability to do that. I'm doing some research now to find some I want, then I'll hit the online places for my best price. Oh, and I blame Kevin for the sudden DG obsession. :biggrin:


----------



## floogy

Just some of my recent purchases. Doesn't include all the jars for the bulk I've acquired. Have a full can of anni kake cellared plus 2 more jars of va spice. I'm loving the anni kake and just tried Larry's blend tonight. Awesome stuff. So far the hearth and home has not disappointed. Actually there was an order mix up so I had to call their shop. So who other than their master blender Russ picks up the phone. Pretty cool to talk to the man behind their blends. Already common knowledge but I highly recommend P&C on their service alone.


----------



## Kevin Keith

Nice Adam...I've been wanting to get some Larry's Blend. Thanks for the push!


----------



## 36Bones

Nice haul, Adam. :tu


----------



## floogy

Kevin Keith said:


> Nice Adam...I've been wanting to get some Larry's Blend. Thanks for the push!


No problem. They say it's got "buttery orientals" and it really does have a buttery taste to it. Its pretty interesting that the buttery flavor is there even amongst the rest of the very potent flavors. I've only been smoking pipes for <4 months now so if I can detect it I bet any seasoned Balkan smoker could too.


----------



## Dr. Plume

As resident evil doctor of the forum I have decided to call upon help in both my war that I am waging against mycroft homes, and any future strategic battle field maneuvers I may choose to perform on those that are on this forum. Introducing the war time generals! These will be used on a regular bases to help devise my evil plans. Muwwahahaha.
View attachment 72275


The whiter one is general Paton and the reder one is Sun tzu


----------



## Kevin Keith

Those must belong to Warren (Tashaz). They look upside down to me...haha :happy:


----------



## gahdzila

Dr. Plume said:


> resident evil doctor of the forum


A position you only recently acquired, as memory serves. Before mounting this army of cob destruction, all you ever wanted to do was make me want to laugh. :boink: :rotfl: :banplease:

Nice looking cobs, bro!


----------



## Dr. Plume

gahdzila said:


> A position you only recently acquired, as memory serves. Before mounting this army of cob destruction, all you ever wanted to do was make me want to laugh. :boink: :rotfl: :banplease:
> 
> Nice looking cobs, bro!


Nothing's changed just the tone of my laugh. p


----------



## ProbateGeek

Dr. Plume said:


> View attachment 72275


Beautiful - if you don't already have one you really must pick up one Forever Stem.


----------



## Dr. Plume

I don't yet.


----------



## Kevin Keith

I just got this one in. This is a 1940s (I want to say 1947 at latest) Kaywoodie Hand Made. These were the Oversize line and man, I'm here to tell ya, the chamber is BIG. This one looks like the Colossus, except it has a taper bit rather than a saddle bit. All the lines and edges are crisp, the beading is perfect. Nomenclature Hand Made/Kaywoodie, while not very deep, is clear.

After letting it sit to dry up real good overnight, I'll be giving it it's first smoke in who-knows-how-long. It was nice on the outside, but very gunked up in it's inward parts. Dude never heard of pipe cleaners. Now it can breathe again.

View attachment 72287
View attachment 72288
View attachment 72289


----------



## steinr1

Kevin Keith said:


> I just got this one in. This is a 1940s (I want to say 1947 at latest) Kaywoodie Hand Made. These were the Oversize line and man, I'm here to tell ya, the chamber is BIG. This one looks like the Colossus, except it has a taper bit rather than a saddle bit. All the lines and edges are crisp, the beading is perfect. Nomenclature Hand Made/Kaywoodie, while not very deep, is clear.
> 
> After letting it sit to dry up real good overnight, I'll be giving it it's first smoke in who-knows-how-long. It was nice on the outside, but very gunked up in it's inward parts. Dude never heard of pipe cleaners. Now it can breathe again.


Whoah! You either have undersized hands or this is BIG. Very nice indeed. It really is a joy to smoke something like this - the wood quality that was available way back then is quite something.

I also find that a lot of the estate pipes I get show little sign of them ever having been cleaned. I've seen information that the Dunhill Inner Tube was a reaction to this fact; easily replaced to refresh a neglected pipe. I collect Ropp pipes and ancient French tobacco seems to leave particularly bad deposits and stale smells/tastes. I often use the coarse salt and vodka method of sanitizing to good effect. At the risk of teaching granny to suck eggs...

Dismantle the pipe, clean/ream as best possible.
Plug the tenon (I just stuff with tissue)
Fill with coarse salt (know as "Kosher salt" in the US, I believe)
Drip neutral alcohol into the bowl until the salt is saturated. I use vodka - stronger is better, I'm told. Vodka works fine.
Leave a few hours or overnight.
Dump out the salt and clean/ream again. Any remaining deposits are soft and more easily removed.
Leave to dry thoroughly (sounds like you may be using this method anyway)

Voila! A less stinky pipe.


----------



## freestoke

steinr1 said:


> At the risk of teaching granny to suck eggs...


Let me take a shot at hypnotizing Dracula, Robert.

I've used a method from *The Pipe*, by Georges Herment, a couple of times to good effect. Fill the bowl half way with some high octane booze or Everclear. The halfway mark on down seems to be the source of the problems, since the top half is generally well-charred and not so goopy -- a reaming and chamber wipe with a paper towel and alcohol pretty much takes care of that. Keep the stem at an angle so the booze doesn't just run out. Hold a piece of paper towel loosely over the top so it doesn't splash, then blow GENTLY through the stem, bubbling the booze around in the bowl. Some should be going a bit up the stem, but clearly you don't want any in your mouth, so you have to pay attention. Bubble along for a couple of minutes and dump it. Run a couple of pipe cleaners through and repeat if necessary. The more rigorous salt/alcohol procedure is no doubt in order for the nastiest estates, though.


----------



## 36Bones

Kevin Keith said:


> I just got this one in. This is a 1940s (I want to say 1947 at latest) Kaywoodie Hand Made. These were the Oversize line and man, I'm here to tell ya, the chamber is BIG. This one looks like the Colossus, except it has a taper bit rather than a saddle bit. All the lines and edges are crisp, the beading is perfect. Nomenclature Hand Made/Kaywoodie, while not very deep, is clear.
> 
> After letting it sit to dry up real good overnight, I'll be giving it it's first smoke in who-knows-how-long. It was nice on the outside, but very gunked up in it's inward parts. Dude never heard of pipe cleaners. Now it can breathe again.
> 
> View attachment 72287
> View attachment 72288
> View attachment 72289


*I am so jealous right now.* :tease:I noticed theres another one up on Ebay. But atm, I have 5 hours to go and this DG Freehand is mine. /crossing fingers After that, my next mission is to get a Omega. Man, my DG collection is growing fast.


----------



## mikebjrtx

36Bones said:


> I'm so jealous right now. :tease:


I think I'm jealous of anyone who can smoke thier own hand made woodie too.


----------



## 36Bones

mikebjrtx said:


> I think I'm jealous of anyone who can smoke thier own hand made woodie too.


:drum:


----------



## WyoBob

*My latest acquisitions*

I picked up a collection of cobs off ebay a month or so ago.

Also a month ago, I bought an Altinok 103 meerschaum from Altinok.

And, just the other day, bought a GBD Rockroot off ebay. The GBD is just like my beloved GBD of 40 years ago that I bought while in college and smoked several years before destroying it in a tragic CAT 950 front end loader "rollover the pipe" accident. It was the best smoking pipe I ever owned. Hope this one turns out as well.


----------



## Kevin Keith

freestoke said:


> Let me take a shot at hypnotizing Dracula, Robert.
> 
> I've used a method from *The Pipe*, by Georges Herment, a couple of times to good effect. Fill the bowl half way with some high octane booze or Everclear. The halfway mark on down seems to be the source of the problems, since the top half is generally well-charred and not so goopy -- a reaming and chamber wipe with a paper towel and alcohol pretty much takes care of that. Keep the stem at an angle so the booze doesn't just run out. Hold a piece of paper towel loosely over the top so it doesn't splash, then blow GENTLY through the stem, bubbling the booze around in the bowl. Some should be going a bit up the stem, but clearly you don't want any in your mouth, so you have to pay attention. Bubble along for a couple of minutes and dump it. Run a couple of pipe cleaners through and repeat if necessary. The more rigorous salt/alcohol procedure is no doubt in order for the nastiest estates, though.


Jim, you must've been looking in my window yesterday...the booze/blow is my method. I like to use 151 proof rum...Bacardi or Ronrico. Used the last of my H****a Club cleaning out an old POS Medico. Not really. haha I have used the salt/booze but consider it even more extreme than booze/blow! And Jim's right...blow, don't suck. There ain't enough mouthwash in the world to get that out.  winky-wink...I know the wisenheimers are gonna hit on that...and _that_!


----------



## commonsenseman

That cob collection is unreal! mg:


----------



## Kevin Keith

mikebjrtx said:


> I think I'm jealous of anyone who can smoke thier own hand made woodie too.


Oh, go run up an alley and holler 'COB"!! heh heh :dance:


----------



## Kevin Keith

*Re: My latest acquisitions*

Bob, that GBD is bee-yoo-tiful. Love it.


----------



## houncer

That cob collection is awesome WyoBob - can't say I ever saw a churchwarden cob!


----------



## ProbateGeek

The Altinok meer certainly caught my eye. Love the smoothness - must feel wonderful in the hand. Please post pictures as it colors. If it ever needs a beeswax bath please let me know.

Do I spot a couple of Forever Stems in that massive cob collection? If there ever was a man in need of a Forever Stem. . .


----------



## WyoBob

houncer said:


> That cob collection is awesome WyoBob - can't say I ever saw a churchwarden cob!


That one is a "wall hanger" as far as I'm concerned. The bent bamboo stem has a very small diameter. Really tight draw. Don't know how you'd ever clean it.:ask:


----------



## WyoBob

commonsenseman said:


> That cob collection is unreal! mg:


Thanks, Jeff. It was kind of a fluke. The link to the auction was posted on a forum with three minutes remaining and no bids so I bought them for $100.00 delivered. I really didn't need any more pipes but I thought I might find a couple that I'd like and then intended to offer up the rest to my fellow cob lovers. I've been sorting and taking pictures but have yet to write descriptions. I figure this will give me something to do this winter.

About half of them are unsmoked and, I think all are vintage. There's some nice Missouri Meerschaums and Beuscher's (they were bought by MM, I think) and a few others (Irwan Cobb?). There are some damaged ones and I pulled a couple out to keep. One was a bent egg that had lots of cake and a vertical crack down both sides of the bowl. It was ghosted with some real nasty tobacco. I reamed to bare cob, did a quick alcohol swab, cleaned the stem, filled the cracks with "Titebond" and have been smoking it and building cake. The ghost is almost all gone and it's turned out to be a good smoker.

Bob


----------



## WyoBob

ProbateGeek said:


> The Altinok meer certainly caught my eye. Love the smoothness - must feel wonderful in the hand. Please post pictures as it colors. If it ever needs a beeswax bath please let me know.
> 
> Do I spot a couple of Forever Stems in that massive cob collection? If there ever was a man in need of a Forever Stem. . .


Here's a picture of how the Altinok looks today, Terry. It's been waxed once.

No forever stems. All are factory stems AFAIK and all of the cobs, vintage.

I have one nosewarmer Forever Stem but I don't use it much. I've become used to the 50 cent MM "Danish" stems. When I need a nosewarmer, I smoke one of my MM Morgans with the short bit. Weights about 18 grams.


----------



## WyoBob

*Re: My latest acquisitions*



Kevin Keith said:


> Bob, that GBD is bee-yoo-tiful. Love it.


Hot, dang! The GBD just showed up in the mail. It was in even better shape than I anticipated and is a dead ringer for my old pipe.

I don't think this pipe was smoked much at all. I've sanitized the stem, reamed the cake down to minimum and Evercleared the bowl and shank. It passes a pipe cleaner easily and the Everclear/bristle pipe cleaner turned up virtually no tar. The shank was really clean, as well. The draw is great! It's got a bit of a ghost but I'm going to try & exorcise it by smoking the dickens out of it. I'll be loading some LNF in her and lighting up this afternoon at our FAC.

Yipee!


----------



## commonsenseman

WyoBob said:


> Thanks, Jeff. It was kind of a fluke. The link to the auction was posted on a forum with three minutes remaining and no bids so I bought them for $100.00 delivered. I really didn't need any more pipes but I thought I might find a couple that I'd like and then intended to offer up the rest to my fellow cob lovers. I've been sorting and taking pictures but have yet to write descriptions. I figure this will give me something to do this winter.
> 
> About half of them are unsmoked and, I think all are vintage. There's some nice Missouri Meerschaums and Beuscher's (they were bought by MM, I think) and a few others (Irwan Cobb?). There are some damaged ones and I pulled a couple out to keep. One was a bent egg that had lots of cake and a vertical crack down both sides of the bowl. It was ghosted with some real nasty tobacco. I reamed to bare cob, did a quick alcohol swab, cleaned the stem, filled the cracks with "Titebond" and have been smoking it and building cake. The ghost is almost all gone and it's turned out to be a good smoker.
> 
> Bob
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> That's what makes this hobby great, taking something old, beat up & unwanted, then transforming it back into a usefull tool. You got a steal of a deal in my opinion.
> 
> I'm sure I wouldn't be the only one interested if you decide to "part" some of them out.


----------



## 36Bones

Well with 2 seconds left I lost out on my DG Freehand. :mad2:


----------



## Kevin Keith

36Bones said:


> Well with 2 seconds left I lost out on my DG Freehand. :mad2:


I hate that...hold your bid, _all_ your bids, and enter it at 20 seconds...by the time it processes, you'll have beat the other guy by 2 seconds. You won't telegraph your punch. I got my last two doing this. Being retired, it's easier for us to be at the computer at just the right moment. Sorry Hilman.


----------



## 36Bones

Kevin Keith said:


> I hate that...hold your bid, _all_ your bids, and enter it at 20 seconds...by the time it processes, you'll have beat the other guy by 2 seconds. You won't telegraph your punch. I got my last two doing this. Being retired, it's easier for us to be at the computer at just the right moment. Sorry Hilman.


Always the next one....:tu


----------



## pipinho

If you are going to bid at the last second make sure you bid the max you are truly willing to pay


----------



## 36Bones

pipinho said:


> If you are going to bid at the last second make sure you bid the max you are truly willing to pay


It was just bad timing on my part. I went away for a second and there was 2 seconds left when I came back. I've won stuff before, I just missed this one. Already searching for my next victim.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Kevin Keith said:


> ...hold your bid, _all_ your bids, and enter it at 20 seconds... I got my last two doing this...


So *YOU'RE *the one! :mad2:

< _just kidding _>


----------



## WyoBob

*Re: My latest acquisitions*



Kevin Keith said:


> Bob, that GBD is bee-yoo-tiful. Love it.


I just finished my first bowl after cleaning it up which took very little effort. I don't think this pipe was smoked much at all. I loaded up some LNF and fired 'er up. The pipe has a bit of a ghost but it wasn't objectionable. I think I can easily smoke the ghost out of this pipe.

It smokes great! It's drilled just right and smoked to the bottom. Once it's caked up with LNF, I think it will be one of my favorite pipes. I may have to get back on ebay and see if I can find a spare (even though I no longer drive heavy equipment )


----------



## pipinho

36Bones said:


> It was just bad timing on my part. I went away for a second and there was 2 seconds left when I came back. I've won stuff before, I just missed this one. Already searching for my next victim.


well yes and no. The number you see isn't the amount the other guy is willing to pay, it's the amount just above what other people bid. For example if his bid was 20 dollars and the highest other bid was 5 dollars you would see5.50 or something like that as the highest bid. I learned to bid my max amount about 1 min before the bid ends. AFAIK ebay's bidding system is like playing "king of the hill" the person with the highest bid needs to get out bid. I have had auctions where the bid was say 10 dollars for an item i was willing to pay 45 for, so a min before the bid ends i put a $45 bid. That way the other people bidding has only a min to figure out what my max bid was and to beat it.


----------



## MarkC

I still can't believe that cob collection; that is just incredible.


----------



## Kevin Keith

ProbateGeek said:


> So *YOU'RE *the one! :mad2:
> 
> < _just kidding _>


I hear things...


----------



## 36Bones

pipinho said:


> well yes and no. The number you see isn't the amount the other guy is willing to pay, it's the amount just above what other people bid. For example if his bid was 20 dollars and the highest other bid was 5 dollars you would see5.50 or something like that as the highest bid. I learned to bid my max amount about 1 min before the bid ends. AFAIK ebay's bidding system is like playing "king of the hill" the person with the highest bid needs to get out bid. I have had auctions where the bid was say 10 dollars for an item i was willing to pay 45 for, so a min before the bid ends i put a $45 bid. That way the other people bidding has only a min to figure out what my max bid was and to beat it.


Okay, now I see what your saying. Thanks for the great tip, Benjamin. :tu


----------



## steinr1

pipinho said:


> well yes and no. The number you see isn't the amount the other guy is willing to pay, it's the amount just above what other people bid. For example if his bid was 20 dollars and the highest other bid was 5 dollars you would see5.50 or something like that as the highest bid. I learned to bid my max amount about 1 min before the bid ends. AFAIK ebay's bidding system is like playing "king of the hill" the person with the highest bid needs to get out bid. I have had auctions where the bid was say 10 dollars for an item i was willing to pay 45 for, so a min before the bid ends i put a $45 bid. That way the other people bidding has only a min to figure out what my max bid was and to beat it.


Sticking my oar in...

The need to snipe on eBay is annoying for all, I think. Everything works well if all simply put in their true maximum bid at any time during the run and the system sorts it all out. But humans don't behave like that... You see too many people effectively saying "OK - one dollar more" repeatedly until they do reach their "real" maximum. I used to do it until I learned better. It tends to inflate the price paid by the eventual winner if this happens late - good for the seller, but I guess we are normally the buyers - hence your (correct) decision to put off bidding until the last minute. Limits the number of "one more" bids that can be got in before the hammer falls.

I have heard of auctions where people have put in ridiculously high bids to ensure that they win no matter what. Fine if only one person does this but disaster for the winner if there are two such "at all costs" bidders...


----------



## Andrewdk

steinr1 said:


> Sticking my oar in...
> 
> The need to snipe on eBay is annoying for all, I think. Everything works well if all simply put in their true maximum bid at any time during the run and the system sorts it all out. But humans don't behave like that... You see too many people effectively saying "OK - one dollar more" repeatedly until they do reach their "real" maximum. I used to do it until I learned better. It tends to inflate the price paid by the eventual winner if this happens late - good for the seller, but I guess we are normally the buyers - hence your (correct) decision to put off bidding until the last minute. Limits the number of "one more" bids that can be got in before the hammer falls.
> 
> I have heard of auctions where people have put in ridiculously high bids to ensure that they win no matter what. Fine if only one person does this but disaster for the winner if there are two such "at all costs" bidders...


I've seen this happen, dirty nasty estates in really poor condition going for two to three times their brand new retail price. I'm not talking some crazy rare 50 year old piece either, just some Dr G or Medico maybe ten years old.


----------



## steinr1

Andrewdk said:


> I've seen this happen, dirty nasty estates in really poor condition going for two to three times their brand new retail price. I'm not talking some crazy rare 50 year old piece either, just some Dr G or Medico maybe ten years old.


Yep. humans are dumb.


----------



## sweater88

ok ok....which one of you dirty rotten sons o' guns stole my new pipe from me? but seriously, if i had to lose it, i hope it was to one of you guys....so anybody want to fess up?

Dunhill Shell Estate Pipe Made in England | eBay


----------



## steinr1

sweater88 said:


> ok ok....which one of you dirty rotten sons o' guns stole my new pipe from me? but seriously, if i had to lose it, i hope it was to one of you guys....so anybody want to fess up?
> 
> Dunhill Shell Estate Pipe Made in England | eBay


Not me! But I went to have a peek at what you missed and this came up. Not really my style, but people who like this sort of thing find that this is the sort of thing they like.

Magnificent Huge Very Unusual Hand Made Briar Estate Pipe | eBay

I know that Dunhill has its devoted following, but I've never personally seen it. I had a (I guess) 1970s Billiard bought for next to nothing in a charity shop in the 1980s. Nicely made and all, but I thought an average smoker at best. I stand ready for a slamming from all directions.

Sorry for your loss, however...


----------



## 36Bones

Just won my auction for a Alpha Cremlin from Israel. :woohoo:


----------



## Kevin Keith

Sweet Alpha Hilman...congrats! Winning on ebay...it smells like...victory!


----------



## sweater88

steinr1 said:


> Not me! But I went to have a peek at what you missed and this came up. Not really my style, but people who like this sort of thing find that this is the sort of thing they like.
> 
> Magnificent Huge Very Unusual Hand Made Briar Estate Pipe | eBay
> 
> I know that Dunhill has its devoted following, but I've never personally seen it. I had a (I guess) 1970s Billiard bought for next to nothing in a charity shop in the 1980s. Nicely made and all, but I thought an average smoker at best. I stand ready for a slamming from all directions.
> 
> Sorry for your loss, however...


wow...thats not really my thing either, but it is cool.....it looks like a wooden interpretation of a clam


----------



## MarkC

Okay, this is ridiculous. I haven't smoked in weeks, I've never been a Kaywoodie fan, and I don't have money to waste. So what did I do? Stunning Vintage Kaywoodie Super Grain 98B Bulldog Pipe Nice | eBay Sigh. Probably overpaid as well, but when a pipe talks to you...


----------



## pipinho

steinr1 said:


> Sticking my oar in...
> 
> The need to snipe on eBay is annoying for all, I think. Everything works well if all simply put in their true maximum bid at any time during the run and the system sorts it all out. But humans don't behave like that... You see too many people effectively saying "OK - one dollar more" repeatedly until they do reach their "real" maximum. I used to do it until I learned better. It tends to inflate the price paid by the eventual winner if this happens late - good for the seller, but I guess we are normally the buyers - hence your (correct) decision to put off bidding until the last minute. Limits the number of "one more" bids that can be got in before the hammer falls.
> 
> I have heard of auctions where people have put in ridiculously high bids to ensure that they win no matter what. Fine if only one person does this but disaster for the winner if there are two such "at all costs" bidders...


which is why you put in your max bid about 2 min before the end.


----------



## MarkC

Oh, believe me, if I'm able to be at the computer when an auction closes, I bid at the 20 second mark. Enough time to for the opposing bidders to notice, but not enough time to react. Yes, I'm brutal on ebay!


----------



## ProbateGeek

MarkC said:


> Okay, this is ridiculous. I haven't smoked in weeks, I've never been a Kaywoodie fan, and I don't have money to waste. So what did I do? Stunning Vintage Kaywoodie Super Grain 98B Bulldog Pipe Nice | eBay Sigh. Probably overpaid as well, but when a pipe talks to you...


That IS an awful pretty bulldog, Mark. And at least one other bidder was right there with you. You'll only know if you over bid after you've smoked it, and I'm betting you did not.


----------



## Kevin Keith

MarkC said:


> Okay, this is ridiculous. I haven't smoked in weeks, I've never been a Kaywoodie fan, and I don't have money to waste. So what did I do? Stunning Vintage Kaywoodie Super Grain 98B Bulldog Pipe Nice | eBay Sigh. Probably overpaid as well, but when a pipe talks to you...


Nice Mark...you got it for about what you should've...not bad at all :nod:


----------



## Kevin Keith

This little jewel came my way recently, a KBB Yello-Bole Carburetor. This pipe was made either in the very late 1930s or the 1940s, most likely the latter. This one is is excellent condition. Push tenon with a stinger.
View attachment 72454


----------



## 36Bones

Kevin Keith said:


> This little jewel came my way recently, a KBB Yello-Bole Carburetor. This pipe was made either in the very late 1930s or the 1940s, most likely the latter. This one is is excellent condition. Push tenon with a stinger.
> View attachment 72454


I love it!


----------



## 36Bones

My Alpha Cremlin came in today. It's in fantastic shape. The bowl is deeper and taller than I thought it would be.


----------



## 36Bones

Deeper and taller. :frusty:


----------



## Kevin Keith

Did you want shallower and shorter? :tease: I like it!


----------



## MarkC

Kevin Keith said:


> This little jewel came my way recently, a KBB Yello-Bole Carburetor. This pipe was made either in the very late 1930s or the 1940s, most likely the latter. This one is is excellent condition. Push tenon with a stinger.
> View attachment 72454


Sharp!


----------



## Goatmilk

Stopped by a nearby pipe shop I discovered today and picked up a tin of Christmas Cheer 2010 and some Black Shag


----------



## floogy

Just picked up an old beat up Medico Crest Artisan for about $5. Vintage Medico Crest Artisan Imported Briar Pipe No Reserve | eBay Going to be my first restoration, I want to try my hand at polishing her up. I kind of like the odd Dublin shape with what I guess are finger grooves.


----------



## Kevin Keith

floogy said:


> Just picked up an old beat up Medico Crest Artisan for about $5. Vintage Medico Crest Artisan Imported Briar Pipe No Reserve | eBay Going to be my first restoration, I want to try my hand at polishing her up. I kind of like the odd Dublin shape with what I guess are finger grooves.


Good luck Adam...it's fun to bring these old guys back to life :thumb:


----------



## 36Bones

floogy said:


> Just picked up an old beat up Medico Crest Artisan for about $5. Vintage Medico Crest Artisan Imported Briar Pipe No Reserve | eBay Going to be my first restoration, I want to try my hand at polishing her up. I kind of like the odd Dublin shape with what I guess are finger grooves.


Good luck Adam. I hope you get her.


----------



## steinr1

Kevin Keith said:


> This little jewel came my way recently, a KBB Yello-Bole Carburetor. This pipe was made either in the very late 1930s or the 1940s, most likely the latter. This one is is excellent condition. Push tenon with a stinger.
> View attachment 72454


Lucky you! That IS a nice pipe.


----------



## MarkC

Kevin Keith said:


> Nice Mark...you got it for about what you should've...not bad at all :nod:


Yeah, but it arrived today, and the jokes on me. Don't get me wrong, it's in excellent condition. The drilling is a bit off, but a bit of pipe mud can fix that. The problem? It's ghosted pretty bad, and while I've only smoked it once, and it was long ago, I'd recognize the toxic whiff of Mixture 79 anywhere... :lol: Looks like this one is getting the Gawith, Hoggarth treatment!


----------



## steinr1

MarkC said:


> Yeah, but it arrived today, and the jokes on me. Don't get me wrong, it's in excellent condition. The drilling is a bit off, but a bit of pipe mud can fix that. The problem? It's ghosted pretty bad, and while I've only smoked it once, and it was long ago, I'd recognize the toxic whiff of Mixture 79 anywhere... :lol: Looks like this one is getting the Gawith, Hoggarth treatment!


Ennerdale here you come! Recently tried this one and I'm boosting it; seems like these mixtures get a hard time here.


----------



## steinr1

Can we have more (some?) "before and after" pics of your restorations? I'm guilty myself of never bothering with the "before"...


----------



## TheRooster

My new favorite pipe, I believe... It's tiny, but it smokes like a champ, looks stylish, very light, easy to clench... Doesn't take too long.


----------



## 36Bones

I like it!! :tu


----------



## DSturg369

TheRooster said:


> My new favorite pipe, I believe... It's tiny, but it smokes like a champ, looks stylish, very light, easy to clench... Doesn't take too long.


Sweet!


----------



## Kevin Keith

That will color up real nice...enjoy :thumb:


----------



## TheRooster

And that pipes smaller sibling...










A tiny little meershaum apple. Just stepped outside to smoke a quick bowl, PA layered with razor thin slices of GH Black Cherry Twist... Delicious.


----------



## 36Bones

Meers everywhere, I like it, Bill.


----------



## steinr1

Ropp Altesse Bent Billiard - Estate pipe before and after clean/polish.

Not the best one, but the knocks always show up so much "better" in photos. Reamed hard back and some bowl carving evened out. Stem was very loose and was tightened with the "heat and push" method - still not perfect. A bit more polishing to do, but basically there.

View attachment 72554
View attachment 72557
View attachment 72555
View attachment 72556


----------



## Dr. Plume

Nice should have a post here by end of week p!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Five-pack of Royal Yacht (yipee!), 4 oz. of Kendal Kentucky, 5 oz. of 1792 Flake. Plus some Paragon pipe wax and pipe cleaners to make the free shipping. I can already tell I'm going to need a LOT more 1792 Flake.


----------



## 36Bones

ProbateGeek said:


> Five-pack of Royal Yacht (yipee!), 4 oz. of Kendal Kentucky, 5 oz. of 1792 Flake. Plus some Paragon pipe wax and pipe cleaners to make the free shipping. I can already tell I'm going to need a LOT more 1792 Flake.


Jealous of the free shipping. ound: Looks mighty tasty to me Terry.


----------



## Zeabed

What's all this I keep hearing about how difficult it is to find FVF online? I just received 8oz bulk of the stuff from p&c. Into the mason jar and see you in two years, friend.


----------



## Goatmilk

Zeabed said:


> What's all this I keep hearing about how difficult it is to find FVF online? I just received 8oz bulk of the stuff from p&c. Into the mason jar and see you in two years, friend.


I had some of that in my cart as I've been procrastinating my first tad order hoping they would get some mm diplomats in stock and it showed out of stock as I was about to order. You must have taken the last of it. Guess I'll grab some to try next time.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Grab bag of seconds arrived not bad for thirty bucks. Closest five to me are mine!
View attachment 72639


----------



## steinr1

Dr. Plume said:


> Grab bag of seconds arrived not bad for thirty bucks. Closest five to me are mine!
> View attachment 72639


I'm getting cob envy - now that does sound wrong. I burned through my tiny cob mini a couple of days ago - after not smoking it for approaching 30 years. Can't locate the one other cob that I believed I owned. I looked online for a supplier in the UK and could only find one that offered a "Legend", straight or bent, for £6 + postage. Direct from US would be £13 + postage for a Bent Country Gentleman (again - this simply sounds wrong to British ears...). I may well go for one of the Legends or more likely, lever my lazy butt from behind a computer and go into town and see what's on offer there.


----------



## commonsenseman

Dr. Plume said:


> Grab bag of seconds arrived not bad for thirty bucks. Closest five to me are mine!
> View attachment 72639


....and you're hoping to gift the rest to a long-standing member who just recently made a comeback to the forums? ipe:


----------



## Dr. Plume

commonsenseman said:


> ....and you're hoping to gift the rest to a long-standing member who just recently made a comeback to the forums? ipe:


Haha I split the bag with a friend! I have gotten a few people here in France to take up the pipe. Actually to be exact four people. I am actually not going be even using all five. I am going to keep one of five brand new for future usage and take two and make starter kits out of them to give to people interested in taking up the leaf. Do you need a pipe seriously? I can ship you one if you do need it. Just pm me your address and ill have it out on Monday.


----------



## commonsenseman

Dr. Plume said:


> Haha I split the bag with a friend! I have gotten a few people here in France to take up the pipe. Actually to be exact four people. I am actually not going be even using all five. I am going to keep one of five brand new for future usage and take two and make starter kits out of them to give to people interested in taking up the leaf. Do you need a pipe seriously? I can ship you one if you do need it. Just pm me your address and ill have it out on Monday.


Oh, no no no. I was totally just kidding around. I think that's fantastic of you to gift them to new smokers. Thanks for the kind offer though!

Carry on sir. :yo:


----------



## Dr. Plume

commonsenseman said:


> Oh, no no no. I was totally just kidding around. I think that's fantastic of you to gift them to new smokers. Thanks for the kind offer though!
> 
> Carry on sir. :yo:


I didn't think you did but just making sure you never know. I was basically in that situation when I started back up a few months ago. Yeah a second mm cob half an oz of tobacco 5 or six pipe cleaners, box of matches and a golf tee tamper costs me about six or seven euros to get a person on their first pipe to see if they like it. That is less than a box of cigs here and infinitely more enjoyable I might add and plus worth that just to have another botl/sotl to smoke with and contiplate the mysteries of the universe with.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Dr. Plume said:


> . . . Do you need a pipe seriously? I can ship you one if you do need it. Just pm me your address and ill have it out on Monday.


I love this place.


----------



## commonsenseman

Agreed. That's what it's all about!


----------



## Tony78

My newest pipe... meet General Cobwarden.

8" Churchwarden 'Forever' stem from Walker Briar Works + MM General.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Wow, Tony!

Looking at your new pipe I feel somehow inadequate. . . :redface:


----------



## The Mad Professor

Tony78 said:


> My newest pipe... meet General Cobwarden.


Fatastic! I might just copy that idea! :lol:
To bad they are out of the shapes I like there... of to hunt on MM's site.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Sheez - I just imagined Tony's new pipe fully loaded with 1792 Flake. 
OOOOOOOHHHHHHHHH! :madgrin:


----------



## The Mad Professor

Goatmilk said:


> I had some of that in my cart as I've been procrastinating my first tad order hoping they would get some mm diplomats in stock and it showed out of stock as I was about to order. You must have taken the last of it. Guess I'll grab some to try next time.


Psst... I just ordered 250g (8.8oz) from the Iwan Ries site! 'Bout the same price as P&C too...



ProbateGeek said:


> Sheez - I just imagined Tony's new pipe fully loaded with 1792 Flake.
> OOOOOOOHHHHHHHHH! :madgrin:


Oh my, 1792 fantasies now? Man, you do have a problem! :lol: 
I bet it would be a great combo though


----------



## Tony78

ProbateGeek said:


> Wow, Tony! Looking at your new pipe I feel somehow inadequate. . . :redface:


Many people say that when they see my pipe for the first time mg:



The Mad Professor said:


> Fatastic! I might just copy that idea! :lol:
> To bad they are out of the shapes I like there... of to hunt on MM's site.


Cool. We'll start club cobwarden on here.



ProbateGeek said:


> Sheez - I just imagined Tony's new pipe fully loaded with 1792 Flake.
> OOOOOOOHHHHHHHHH! :madgrin:


So I just had 1792 flake for the first time today. I think I'd be :rip: if i smoked General Cobwarden full of 1792. That stuff is STRONG.

The other nice thing about General Cobwarden is that you can use him as a putter or a croquet mallet when he's not being smoked.


----------



## gahdzila

I think Dave is gonna have cob envy when he sees this :lol:


----------



## snagstangl

This is pretty much what I have picked up from ebay in the last few months, left to right, top to bottom

First column: Kaywoodie Relief Grain(3 hole stinger), Mr. Brog 38, Handmade Supergrain Kaywoodie(4-hole stinger), No name bent pipe, Drinkless Kaywoodie: Imported Briar 8701, Goedewaggn Baronite, Kaywoodie drinkless(3-hole stinger)

2nd column: Cob legend (first pipe), Dr. Grabow Lark, Stanwell (unknown) with sterling band, Stanwell golf 64, Dr. Grabow Omega, Nameless large chamber, Yorkshire Deluxe Bulldog, Drinkless Kaywoodie imported briar 7716

3rd column: Savinelli with metal tube stinger, Great Dane Egg Cob, Brewster unsmoked, Venturi, No name Poker, Supergrain Kaywoodie Imported briar 5133 (4-hole stinger), Supergrain Kaywoodie 76B( 4 hole stinger), unfinished cob


----------



## ProbateGeek

Nice, Andrew. If that was from the last few months, what do you intend to pick up in the next few? :biggrin:


----------



## The Mad Professor

gahdzila said:


> I think Dave is gonna have cob envy when he sees this :lol:


:lol: Couldn't agree more!

Wow Andrew, quite a collection you've amassed there! :tu
How long will _that _rotation take?!


----------



## Dr. Plume

My god gents! Holy metal batman! I have always liked the idea of a cob warden but wow! Well now I know what I must do........


----------



## snagstangl

I think my PAD will have to stop, no where to put them, along with TAD no where to put that either. Hopefully i can just enjoy them both.


----------



## MarkC

Hey Andrew; any chance of a close up on the Goedewaggn Baronite? That looks interesting!


----------



## 36Bones

Andrew, very nice haul you got there. I love that Kaywoodie Drinkless on the bottom left. Well done, Sir.


----------



## snagstangl

the bottom left drinkless looks like volcano to me but I paid more for the shipping than the pipe. It is caked to heck and has a crack in the bottom, looks like it was close to burned out and maybe dropped, It is project an a half but i havent seen that shape of kaywoodie so I wanted it.

The Goedewaggn Baronite is the same one as in this post GoedeWaagen Ceramic Double-walled Pipe Restemmed | reborn pipes I think I will have to do the same thing to it because the cork is cracked.


----------



## 36Bones

I've never seen that Volcano shape on a Kaywoodie, either. I hope it's salvageable.


----------



## MarkC

snagstangl said:


> The Goedewaggn Baronite is the same one as in this post GoedeWaagen Ceramic Double-walled Pipe Restemmed | reborn pipes I think I will have to do the same thing to it because the cork is cracked.


Thanks; fascinating pipe!


----------



## Goatmilk




----------



## JuanOrez

Yummy yum. I LOVE AJ's, Anni Kake and Rolondo's. You picked some real winners!


----------



## Dr. Plume

Finally.................yum I love Christmas
The aroma of both of these tobaccos are intoxicating my god.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Pure smoking heaven...........


----------



## Dr. Plume

True to myself in my usual upside down style


----------



## Desertlifter

Dr. Plume said:


> True to myself in my usual upside down style


At least you are consistent! :bounce:


----------



## Dr. Plume

Yes consistent is the word....... Tht ought to be great on the cigar side I fall my photos are upside down tomorrow.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Wife told me tonight she is ordering me an IMP meer. She had me show her my three fav shapes and she is going to pick one. Keeper for sure it will be here in a couple weeks...... So excited.


----------



## The Mad Professor

Dr. Plume said:


> Wife told me tonight she is ordering me an IMP meer. She had me show her my three fav shapes and she is going to pick one. Keeper for sure it will be here in a couple weeks...... So excited.


Congrats! She is a keeper! :lol:
Does she have a sister?!

Got me a 250g box of FVF from Iwan Ries to cellar, and a grab bag o' cobs, plus a General and a Country Gentleman. Looking forward to trying these shapes out after seeing so many of you all enjoy them!










In the grab bag I got 1 General, 1 Washington, and 8 legends. Can anyone say "bomb fodder"?! :mischief:









Sorry Dave, didn't mean to copy you, but now I have two Generals as well... General Lee and General Longstreet? (one's a sencond :lol: - ah history humor...)









And here is one more pic of the most recent acquisitions - the tins were from a trade and a pass!


----------



## Dr. Plume

Wow nice!


----------



## Dr. Plume

I like the names too. I thought about lee for a country gentleman because of his paper on how to be one.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Joe, no Forever Stem yet? 

And if anyone sees any Veermaster in stock anywhere, please post around - that stuff is hard to come by.


----------



## steinr1

Dr. Plume said:


> I like the names too. I thought about lee for a country gentleman because of his paper on how to be one.


Am I the only person who sniggers every time they hear the words "sipping from a Bent Country Gentleman"? Maybe it's an English thing...


----------



## ProbateGeek

Robert, that seems only slightly better than "sipping from a straight  Country Gentleman", which calls to mind an even more disturbing image. Thanks to you. 
:biggrin:


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> Robert, that seems only slightly better than "sipping from a straight  Country Gentleman", which calls to mind an even more disturbing image. Thanks to you.
> :biggrin:


I myself am partial to slipping a small, slightly bent Rhodesian between my lips.

View attachment 72988


We could do this for hours. What fun.


----------



## szyzk

ProbateGeek said:


> And if anyone sees any Veermaster in stock anywhere, please post around - that stuff is hard to come by.


Our vendor, who always has it when it's available on these shores, is out. We have a few pounds on backorder, but I check weekly anyway.


----------



## The Mad Professor

ProbateGeek said:


> Joe, no Forever Stem yet?


Next order... jeez, I already blew my P&TAD allowance for this month in the first week!


----------



## Dr. Plume

Alright well the wifey made her selection and order the pipe this morning. Here's a pic be here in a couple weeks in which I will post some serious action shots. First meer!










Here are the specs of this huge pipe.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Very nice!


----------



## 36Bones

Jealous Dave. I love it. One of these days, I got to get me a Meer.


----------



## MarkC

Nice big chamber, too! Sweet!


----------



## Dr. Plume

Yeah third anniversary gift. Very classy.


----------



## The Mad Professor

Congrats on the anniversary! And that is a very nice pipe! Gotta get me a meer one of these days


----------



## Dr. Plume

The Mad Professor said:


> Congrats on the anniversary! And that is a very nice pipe! Gotta get me a meer one of these days


Thanks!


----------



## 36Bones

Aye Dave ,happy anniversary!! arty:


----------



## Stonedog

I picked up a tin of Ashton's Artisan's Blend a few minutes ago. I tried a full English (GLP Westminster) when I first started this hobby and didn't care for it. I've been enjoying a mild latakia blend lately so I figured I should give a fuller blend a try.


----------



## MarkC

That's funny, I've been giving latakia another try lately myself. I've had enough year old HOTW to last me a while, but I don't want to smoke my older stuff yet (because it ain't_ that _much older yet!), so I've been getting into the other side a bit. My last order was Chelsea Morning, Meridian, and Quiet Nights.


----------



## redsmoker666

Got off ebay a pipe tool with a leather pouch and a pipe stand for $8 delivered to my door tip top value going to enjoy a pipe tonight.


----------



## Stonedog

MarkC said:


> That's funny, I've been giving latakia another try lately myself. I've had enough year old HOTW to last me a while, but I don't want to smoke my older stuff yet (because it ain't_ that _much older yet!), so I've been getting into the other side a bit. My last order was Chelsea Morning, Meridian, and Quiet Nights.


Well, so far so good. I had my first taste last night using my small bowled Grabow. Nothing over powering (perhaps because of the small portion mandated by the pipe) and the flavors were excellent.


----------



## ProbateGeek

For any of you still without a meer, you might consider grabbing this one before it's too late:










Dang, but that's nice. It's a Peterson Block Meerschaum Bent Pot with Silver (P-Lip), just listed on Smokingpipes.com today (I think). Cost is $80.

I feel myself starting to whimper a little bit. . .:baby:

EDIT: And if you don't want it, buy it anyway. Then wrap it up in some pretty paper, add a nice bow, and pop in the mail to me by December 19th or so. 
Thank you so much!

p


----------



## Stonedog

Terry, I think it's already gone... :banghead:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Yup - look's like you're right. I guess someone already got it for me for Christmas. :woohoo:

I thought it would go fast. Not that fast, though.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Hey, who sprayed that aftershave in my order of pipe tobacco?










Oh, wait. That's just my small sample of Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Dark Flake Scented. Oops... :wink:

Also tossed in a little Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. Happy (Brown) Bogie Unsliced, and a nice sampling of Samuel Gawith Bracken Flake. Oh boy, I can already tell I'm gonna LOVE the Bracken Flake, surely some sort of shirt-tail relative to their 1792.


----------



## 36Bones

ProbateGeek said:


> Hey, who sprayed that aftershave in my order of pipe tobacco?


You know your just plain crazy, Terry but I love ya brother! :smile: It's been forever, since I've had some Bracken Flake, but I remember it was pretty darn tasty. Stupid TAD just kicked in. :rant:


----------



## szyzk

Picked up this little number, it's a Johs:










Also just received in seven tins of 2004 & 2010 HV from a trade on another site with generous hitchhikers of Kendal Cream Flake, Kendal Plug and Medium Virginia Flake.


----------



## redsmoker666

I bought a leather pipe pouch made in england and made out of leather for the grand sum of $9 granted it has being used but considering anything like it was about $40-50 brand new im fairly happy with this....


----------



## Dr. Plume

redsmoker666 said:


> I bought a leather pipe pouch made in england and made out of leather for the grand sum of $9 granted it has being used but considering anything like it was about $40-50 brand new im fairly happy with this....


I would be I paid 15 for mine and its lasted me 4 years now. When I look in smoke shops now they want at least a hundred euros


----------



## GlassEye

I should see this Monday:
Special: Christmas Cheer 2012 100g
Golden Glow 50g 
1792 Flake 250g 
Golden Sliced 100g
Stave-Aged 35 50g
Luxury Twist Flake 4oz
Brown Flake Scented 2oz
Kendal Cream Flake 1oz

Thought I might add something other than straight VA to the cellar.


----------



## commonsenseman

GlassEye said:


> I should see this Monday:
> Special: Christmas Cheer 2012 100g
> Golden Glow 50g
> 1792 Flake 250g
> Golden Sliced 100g
> Stave-Aged 35 50g
> Luxury Twist Flake 4oz
> Brown Flake Scented 2oz
> Kendal Cream Flake 1oz
> 
> Thought I might add something other than straight VA to the cellar.


What's "Stave-Aged"?

Nice order btw!


----------



## commonsenseman

ProbateGeek said:


> .....and a nice sampling of Samuel Gawith Bracken Flake. Oh boy, I can already tell I'm gonna LOVE the Bracken Flake, surely some sort of shirt-tail relative to their 1792.


You're gonna love it. To me it tastes like 1792 without the Tonquin. It's _almost_ as good.


----------



## ProbateGeek

commonsenseman said:


> You're gonna love it. To me it tastes like 1792 without the Tonquin. It's _almost_ as good.


I dunno. Tried a bowl on the way in this morning, and was disappointed. My hopes might have been too high, thinking it would be more similar to 1792. I'll have another crack at it on the way home.


----------



## MarkC

GlassEye said:


> Thought I might add something other than straight VA to the cellar.


I don't understand. Why?


----------



## Desertlifter

Easy day today - stopped by the B&M (shocking, I know  ) for the Berger & Argenti event and to get ready for the OTC review-down...


----------



## GlassEye

MarkC said:


> I don't understand. Why?


That's what I'll will be thinking once I have them.


----------



## Commander Quan

Won this vintage Grabow on ebay last night. I'd never seen one like it before.


----------



## 36Bones

Commander Quan said:


> Won this vintage Grabow on ebay last night. I'd never seen one like it before.


Great score, Derrick. I haven't seen that style of a Grabow before.


----------



## ProbateGeek

That is quite nice, commander. I've not seen that one before, either (thought admittedly that's not saying much).

I'm still awaiting my first Dr. G; so many to choose from. 
I'm not rushing it - when the time is right, it will come.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Very nice I have always been found of canadian style pipes.


----------



## mikebjrtx

Commander Quan said:


> Won this vintage Grabow on ebay last night. I'd never seen one like it before.


That's a beauty. If I had seen it we would have had a bidding war. Enjoy it.


----------



## NoirNick

Just picked up a tin of Hyde Park from Peterson to try. Still trying to find decent tabacco. Anyone else had this type?


----------



## Dr. Plume

It's freaking here and earlier than I expected!


----------



## Dr. Plume

Size pic for reference.


----------



## snagstangl

Here are my new additions, Needless to say I need to stop looking at ebay. But I got the last 8 for 5 bucks a piece and free shipping how could I pass it up!









Starting top left and going down.

1. Custom-Bilt (triangle on shank)
2. Custombilt- (star on shank)
3.Custombilt- shank broke almost immediately 
4. Custombilt- circle on shank
5. Custombilt- triangle on shank
6. Medico silver latice

2nd Row

7. Tanganyika Meerschaum 
8. Van Roy Dumont ajustomatic 
9. No name Meer
10. No name Lattice meer
11. No name bone or painted wood?

3rd Row

12. TMA Paronelli unsmoked in box
13. Duke of Dundee Air Conditioned
14. Supergrain over kaywoodie bulldog with four hole stinger
15. Wally Frank British Irregular, with aluminum tube stinger that ends in the bottom of the bowl
16. Kaywoodie over Supergrain, 3 hole stinger and 3 digit number so 70's or later
17. Sunrise Amber Grain (comroy second?) 
18. Supergrain over Kaywoodie- 4 hole stinger

4th row

19. Emperor standard
20. Imperial white flame
21. Juno- made in france
22. Supergrain over Kaywoodie, 4 hole stinger , possible 4 digit -1111 or a double stamp as the first 11 is pretty light
23. Supergrain over Kaywoodie, 4 hole stinger

The pipe stand came with the custombilts.


----------



## Desertlifter

NoirNick said:


> Just picked up a tin of Hyde Park from Peterson to try. Still trying to find decent tabacco. Anyone else had this type?


No, but I've had me eye on it. I usually like Peterson's stuff. I'd be interested in a review!


----------



## DanR

NoirNick said:


> Just picked up a tin of Hyde Park from Peterson to try. Still trying to find decent tabacco. Anyone else had this type?


That one is new. You might be the first guy here to try it. Let us know what you think.


----------



## NoirNick

DanR said:


> That one is new. You might be the first guy here to try it. Let us know what you think.


So far it is great. It smells fantastic and tastes pretty good. Its pretty strong stuff too, compared to whet I am used to.


----------



## AStateJB

It's been a GREAT Thanksgiving week! My order from 4noggins came in and I got some stuff from Just For Him while I was in Springfield to see my sister.










4noggins threw in that sample of Bald Headed Teacher for free with my order. How did they know I love my English/latakia blends?


----------



## 36Bones

AStateJB said:


> It's been a GREAT Thanksgiving week! My order from 4noggins came in and I got some stuff from Just For Him while I was in Springfield to see my sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4noggins threw in that sample of Bald Headed Teacher for free with my order. How did they know I love my English/latakia blends?


SCORE!!! Very nice, Josh.


----------



## AStateJB

36Bones said:


> SCORE!!! Very nice, Josh.


Thanks, Hilman! I've been sniffing them through the baggies like an excited little kid. :lol:

Now I have a dilemma for my next order... Nording Freehand (in the $80-$120 range) or Peterson System Calabash...? :decision:


----------



## 36Bones

AStateJB said:


> Thanks, Hilman! I've been sniffing them through the baggies like an excited little kid. :lol:
> 
> Now I have a dillemna for my next order... Nording Freehand (in the $80-$120 range) or Peterson System Calabash...? :decision:


NORDING...NORDING....NORDING.._.in my best football chant_.


----------



## AStateJB

36Bones said:


> NORDING...NORDING....NORDING.._.in my best football chant_.


I fell in love with the System Calabash when I first saw it, but I'm leaning strongly toward the Nording now... CupOJoes has some BEAUTIES!

But that only brings up another dilemma. My 2 favorites are at the opposite ends of my price range. :lol:


----------



## 36Bones

I have to admit I've admired a Calabash at one time or another.


----------



## rcruz1211

I'm a sucker for catchy names!!! Now I gotta do some research on these blends. Great score there!


AStateJB said:


> It's been a GREAT Thanksgiving week! My order from 4noggins came in and I got some stuff from Just For Him while I was in Springfield to see my sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4noggins threw in that sample of Bald Headed Teacher for free with my order. How did they know I love my English/latakia blends?


----------



## AStateJB

rcruz1211 said:


> I'm a sucker for catchy names!!! Now I gotta do some research on these blends. Great score there!


All the baccies on the left and the bottom bag in the middle are blending baccies from 4noggins. (I plan on making some of my own blends for my LOTR Smoke-along)

The Bald Headed Teacher is a Burley/VA/latakia blend from 4noggins.

All the blends on the left are from Just For Him's Middle Earth Pipeweed series. So far I've tried Shortcut to Mushrooms (review here http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/317926-shortcut-mushrooms-review.html ) and Longbottom Leaf. STM is kind of an English aro. It has some vanilla, but also some latakia. It's mild to medium in strength but has a nice flavor. The Longbottom Leaf is more aromatic and lighter in strength, but still good.

If you've never had Tambolaka, it's a "must try", but beware! It kicks like a p*ssed off mule! :lol:

Frog Morton on the Bayou is a Balkan with Perique added. Haven't tried it yet, but I love the original FM and FM Across the Pond.


----------



## ProbateGeek

AStateJB said:


> . . . My 2 favorites are at the opposite ends of my price range. :lol:


_< psst! then you should get them both! >_


----------



## AStateJB

ProbateGeek said:


> _< psst! then you should get them both! >_


:lol: After some more browsing I found 3 more I like so I called in my consultant, Mrs. Barnes.  She picked out a real looker that was right smack in the middle of my price range. :tu Pics to come.

On an unrelated topic... 4000 posts! :woohoo:


----------



## Dr. Plume

AStateJB said:


> :lol: After some more browsing I found 3 more I like so I called in my consultant, Mrs. Barnes.  She picked out a real looker that was right smack in the middle of my price range. :tu Pics to come.
> 
> On an unrelated topic... 4000 posts! :woohoo:


Nice on oth counts my misses picked my recent out as well. The women do very well at this.


----------



## rcruz1211

I just realized that Just for Him is going to be about an hour away from my next duty station!!!!! I'm looking forward to trying those middle earth blends first hand!

Lord of the Rings - The Finest Weed - YouTube


----------



## AStateJB

rcruz1211 said:


> I just realized that Just for Him is going to be about an hour away from my next duty station!!!!! I'm looking forward to trying those middle earth blends first hand!
> 
> Lord of the Rings - The Finest Weed - YouTube


You must be going to Fort Lost-in-the-woods.

Here's what the wife picked for me.


----------



## Dr. Plume

AStateJB said:


> You must be going to Fort Lost-in-the-woods.
> 
> Here's what the wife picked for me.


Beautiful I love the nording freehands so gorgeous. Let us know how she smokes with some maiden voyage picks.


----------



## szyzk

Two tins of the new Balkan Sobranie (should be called Sobriety, seeing as how it's so scarce you can't really smoke enough of it to get drunk), two tins of Fusilier's Rations (Brian, your tin will be mailed tomorrow morning) and 4oz of Blunder Kake because why not?

Also, I was allowed to pick out the pipe my wife is purchasing me for Christmas. The one she wanted to buy me, and the one I was really smitten with (L'Anatra Squat Tomato), was OOS when she went to purchase it and SmokingPipes said they wouldn't have any more before the holidays. She couldn't find it at any other site (including the ones she was able to find in UK/Italy/Germany/Denmark), so instead of getting me something I wouldn't be happy with she offered me a few choices and I chose this Brebbia...










It has a killer ridge that runs down the front of the bowl, and it's kind of hard to tell but the shank is a diamond shape. I like it! And I love my wife!


----------



## gahdzila

AStateJB said:


> Here's what the wife picked for me.


:jaw: Your wife has great taste! Gorgeous pipe!


----------



## Desertlifter

szyzk said:


> Two tins of the new Balkan Sobranie (should be called Sobriety, seeing as how it's so scarce you can't really smoke enough of it to get drunk), two tins of Fusilier's Rations (Brian, your tin will be mailed tomorrow morning) and 4oz of Blunder Kake because why not?
> 
> Also, I was allowed to pick out the pipe my wife is purchasing me for Christmas. The one she wanted to buy me, and the one I was really smitten with (L'Anatra Squat Tomato), was OOS when she went to purchase it and SmokingPipes said they wouldn't have any more before the holidays. She couldn't find it at any other site (including the ones she was able to find in UK/Italy/Germany/Denmark), so instead of getting me something I wouldn't be happy with she offered me a few choices and I chose this Brebbia...
> 
> It has a killer ridge that runs down the front of the bowl, and it's kind of hard to tell but the shank is a diamond shape. I like it! And I love my wife!


Nice Brebbia! Looking forward to trying Fusilier's Ration. Since you picked up this Brebbia I guess you didn't want this Dunhill Cumberland I found - ah well.


----------



## MarkC

szyzk said:


> It has a killer ridge that runs down the front of the bowl, and it's kind of hard to tell but the shank is a diamond shape. I like it! And I love my wife!


Nice. I've never really looked at Brebbia before; my mistake.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Ah my wife the joker of the family got me this it arrived in the mail today. I think she had intended it to arrive before the real thing to really give me a laugh.......








Oh another meer you say think again.








This ones an imp too as in in my pocket meerschaum. I am married to a regular prankster.


----------



## steinr1

szyzk said:


> ...and I chose this Brebbia...


Good choice.


----------



## steinr1

Dr. Plume said:


> This ones an imp too as in in my pocket meerschaum. I am married to a regular prankster.


All very well, but how does it smoke?

Seal a bowl full or two into a glass vial in your secret laboratory (surely everyone has one?) and carry as an emergency smoke. (Actually... Not that bad an idea. I'll see if I can blow a bulb with a neck large enough to get some reasonably rubbed out tobacco through yet small enough to seal without burning said tobacco. The contents should keep indefinitely. And make good Xmas baubles.)


----------



## Dr. Plume

steinr1 said:


> All very well, but how does it smoke?
> 
> Seal a bowl full or two into a glass vial in your secret laboratory (surely everyone has one?) and carry as an emergency smoke. (Actually... Not that bad an idea. I'll see if I can blow a bulb with a neck large enough to get some reasonably rubbed out tobacco through yet small enough to seal without burning said tobacco. The contents should keep indefinitely. And make good Xmas baubles.)


No evil head quarters is complete without a secret lab...


----------



## szyzk

Desertlifter said:


> Nice Brebbia! Looking forward to trying Fusilier's Ration. Since you picked up this Brebbia I guess you didn't want this Dunhill Cumberland I found - ah well.


Let's not do anything drastic here...


----------



## mturnmm

So I had been able to stay off ebay until I opened this thread....now I have a ****** account and an ebay account with bus on 2 pipes....hmmmm I think I may have thrown oil on the pipe slope!!


----------



## 36Bones

Oh yea, we forgot to mention the other, other slope. _SRY!!!!_ :wink:


----------



## Hambone1

Just purchased - ERIK NORDING YEAR 2001 UNSMOKED GOLF PIPE WITH STERLING SILVER SPIGOT


----------



## Dr. Plume

Wow that's a find!


----------



## MarkC

Very nice, but now you have to track down the rest of the series!


----------



## AStateJB

I need to find or write some kind of program that will only allow me to access pipe sites once a month! I went to 4noggins yesterday to order a couple ounces each of a couple blending baccies and ended up with:

10 ounces of blending tobacco (2oz. Turkish Izmir, 2oz. Perique, 4oz. Stoved VA, 4oz. Latakia)
2 ounces of Proper English
2 ounces of Black Irish Twist
and this...










:doh:


----------



## MarkC

Well, you need something to blend it _in_, don't you?


----------



## El wedo del milagro

That's a beautiful pipe!


----------



## AStateJB

MarkC said:


> Well, you need something to blend it _in_, don't you?


Mark, I really don't need the encouragement... :lol:



El wedo del milagro said:


> That's a beautiful pipe!


Mark, thank you. It's a Savinelli Trevi. I was looking for another affordable pipe to add to my rotation (and bump me into free shipping range) when I found it. The PAD took over from there and the rest is history.


----------



## pipinho

i got three lucite stems on ebay for my cobs




















until now i think that we only had the option of getting the 8 dollar rubber stem from aristicob or paying around 30 bucks to get something from walker briar works. I think that this might be an option for someone who wants something nicer than a rubber stem but doesn't cost 30 bucks.


----------



## 36Bones

pipinho said:


> i got three lucite stems on ebay for my cobs
> View attachment 41720
> View attachment 41721
> View attachment 41722
> 
> 
> until now i think that we only had the option of getting the 8 dollar rubber stem from aristicob or paying around 30 bucks to get something from walker briar works. I think that this might be an option for someone who wants something nicer than a rubber stem but doesn't cost 30 bucks.


I looked at his store. He has several styles and the prices aren't bad at all. Post up some pics when you get them put in your cobs. I'm interested in what they look like and their quality.


----------



## pipinho

Will do


----------



## Dr. Plume

pipinho said:


> i got three lucite stems on ebay for my cobs
> View attachment 41720
> View attachment 41721
> View attachment 41722
> 
> 
> until now i think that we only had the option of getting the 8 dollar rubber stem from aristicob or paying around 30 bucks to get something from walker briar works. I think that this might be an option for someone who wants something nicer than a rubber stem but doesn't cost 30 bucks.


Got to see if he ships world wide....


----------



## pipinho

Apparently he doesn't


----------



## Dr. Plume

Yep saw that. Oh well walker does.


----------



## Stonedog

I had a chance to stop into to Edward's in Tampa again. Last time I was there I picked up a nice bent bulldog and some Bishop's Burley. This time I picked up a bag of their Edward's Reserve plus a tin of SG Chocolate Flake.

I was looking for a blend listed on Tobaccoreviews called Blue Ridge. It is supposed to be a good Va/Bu/Per. Sadly Edward's doesn't offier it any more and the sales guy was pushing me towards latakia blends so I decided on this "Reserve" blend. After closer inspection I would swear this is just LNF rubbed out and blended with bulk latakia.


----------



## ProbateGeek

pipinho said:


> i got three lucite stems on ebay for my cobs
> View attachment 41720
> View attachment 41721
> View attachment 41722
> 
> 
> until now i think that we only had the option of getting the 8 dollar rubber stem from aristicob or paying around 30 bucks to get something from walker briar works. I think that this might be an option for someone who wants something nicer than a rubber stem but doesn't cost 30 bucks.


Where precisely did you pick these up? I'd be interested in taking a gander or two - as much as I love my Forever Stem, and certainly be willing to try out something else at 1/3 the price.


----------



## luckybro2

ProbateGeek said:


> Where precisely did you pick these up? I'd be interested in taking a gander or two - as much as I love my Forever Stem, and certainly be willing to try out something else at 1/3 the price.


Search on ebay "corn cob pipes" and many of his stems will show up. The seller actually calls himself "corncobpipes", one word.
Unfortunately, all of his stems are straight, no bends, but
I just ordered one anyway and I'll comment on it after it arrives.
Be aware that some of his stems are not for corn cob pipes. 
Also he doesn't have any stems that fit "non-filtered" MM corncob pipes like the Patriot.


----------



## The Mad Professor

ProbateGeek said:


> as much as I love my Forever Stem, and certainly be willing to try out something else at 1/3 the price.


Agreed! I think I'll pick up a couple of these, but unless he starts making churchwarden stems, I'll still have to swing a little dough Walker's way.


----------



## pipinho

I asked and he did make some that fits the diplomat, general, egg, spool Ect. My guess is that if he sells enough of them that he will star making pipes that fit mm cobs


----------



## ProbateGeek

Okay, I bit:










Thanks, Joel and others - I'll give my opinion once I've tried it. $7.95 + $1.99 shipping. Looks pretty much like the Forever Stem lucites, but we'll see.


----------



## The Mad Professor

Me too, I couldn't resist. Got a blue one and a "zebra" one...


----------



## Hannibal

My current $100.00 find. It was VERY dirty and needed a lot of elbow grease to look like this but alas here is my new tobacco and pipe storage.










As you can see the top cabinet holds my jars of baccy, pipes and alcohol on the bottom shelf.

The bottom drawers hold my tins and each door I'm planning on putting bulk baccy and various cleaning supplies (pipe cleaners, alcohol for cleaning, tools etc.etc.)


----------



## AStateJB

That is beautiful, Jeff! Great find!


----------



## The Mad Professor

Hannibal said:


> My current $100.00 find. It was VERY dirty and needed a lot of elbow grease to look like this but alas here is my new tobacco and pipe storage.


Damn Jeff, that looks *fantastic*! Very nice find, even if it did need some work! And I must say, it looks quite well stocked. Did you put lights on the inside too?


----------



## MarkC

Jeez...I hate to admit it, but jealousy is my main reaction!

Edited to add:

Had to go back for a second look. I didn't notice the $100 cost first time around. I don't hate to admit it at all: I'm jealous!


----------



## JuanOrez

Wow! That's an awesome cabinet!


----------



## Hannibal

The Mad Professor said:


> Damn Jeff, that looks *fantastic*! Very nice find, even if it did need some work! And I must say, it looks quite well stocked. Did you put lights on the inside too?





MarkC said:


> Jeez...I hate to admit it, but jealousy is my main reaction!
> 
> Edited to add:
> 
> Had to go back for a second look. I didn't notice the $100 cost first time around. I don't hate to admit it at all: I'm jealous!





JuanOrez said:


> Wow! That's an awesome cabinet!


@Joe- It's not even close to being stocked, well not as far as I'm concerned. There are still a TON more blends I'd like to add to it. And no the light was in there already. I'm thinking of putting in some soft white LED's to help light it up a little more.

@Mark- Coming from you Sir, that is quite a honor.

@Jon- Thank You Sir!!


----------



## Hannibal

Double Post.... WTH?????


----------



## steinr1

Louisiana Flake in various smoking machines throughout the day. It'll probably continue into the evening and night as well. I do fancy some Erzats Three Nuns - that's first this evening. Settled.


----------



## MontyTheMooch

Hannibal said:


> My current $100.00 find. It was VERY dirty and needed a lot of elbow grease to look like this but alas here is my new tobacco and pipe storage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the top cabinet holds my jars of baccy, pipes and alcohol on the bottom shelf.
> 
> The bottom drawers hold my tins and each door I'm planning on putting bulk baccy and various cleaning supplies (pipe cleaners, alcohol for cleaning, tools etc.etc.)


Now THAT is a purty setup. No way in hell I could swing something like that. Too large a footprint (wife would not allow it) and totally off the decor of the house. Now if I won the lottery and had a stanalone mancave? We'd be in bidness.


----------



## steinr1

steinr1 said:


> Louisiana Flake in various smoking machines throughout the day. It'll probably continue into the evening and night as well. I do fancy some Erzats Three Nuns - that's first this evening. Settled.


Oooops! Wrong thread.


----------



## Hannibal

MontyTheMooch said:


> Now THAT is a purty setup. No way in hell I could swing something like that. Too large a footprint (wife would not allow it) and totally off the decor of the house. Now if I won the lottery and had a stanalone mancave? We'd be in bidness.


Eric, the only way the misses, household 6, my wife, allowed it to be in there is because it's in our game room and pretty much out of sight. :laugh:

Believe you me, if it didn't meet with the household (HER) plans it wouldn't have even been brought home!! I know what side my bread is buttered!! :nod:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Hannibal said:


> My current $100.00 find. It was VERY dirty and needed a lot of elbow grease to look like this but alas here is my new tobacco and pipe storage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the top cabinet holds my jars of baccy, pipes and alcohol on the bottom shelf.
> 
> The bottom drawers hold my tins and each door I'm planning on putting bulk baccy and various cleaning supplies (pipe cleaners, alcohol for cleaning, tools etc.etc.)


Nice! Very cool pick up. I turned our china cabinet into a pipe cabinet as well. My wife said it doesnt go with her plans so i could do what i wanted with it. To bad it ended up in the basement.


----------



## WyoBob

After 2 1/2 years of searching ebay, I finally found a replacement for my first and favorite pipe that I bought 45 years ago while in college. I smoked it until the mid 70's when it fell out of my down vest when I was pushing corn silage with a 950 CAT front end loader. I'd gotten out of the CAT to talk with an employee and, when I went for my pouch, it was gone. I found the pouch and pipe where I'd parked the CAT. It was dust. I bought a few more pipes but never found one that smoked as well as the GBD so gave up pipes until 2 1/2 years ago when I started back with a cob.

I finally found this 9438 Rockroot. $70.00 delivered. Way less cost (when adjusted for inflation) than my original. It's smoking great and I finally got the ghost smoked out of it. It was in perfect condition.


----------



## ProbateGeek

WyoBob said:


> After 2 1/2 years of searching ebay, I finally found a replacement for my first and favorite pipe that I bought 45 years ago while in college. I smoked it until the mid 70's when it fell out of my down vest when I was pushing corn silage with a 950 CAT front end loader. I'd gotten out of the CAT to talk with an employee and, when I went for my pouch, it was gone. I found the pouch and pipe where I'd parked the CAT. It was dust. I bought a few more pipes but never found one that smoked as well as the GBD so gave up pipes until 2 1/2 years ago when I started back with a cob.
> 
> I finally found this 9438 Rockroot. $70.00 delivered. Way less cost (when adjusted for inflation) than my original. It's smoking great and I finally got the ghost smoked out of it. It was in perfect condition.


You, sir, are rightfully a happy man. Excellent story and purchase.


----------



## AStateJB

Congrats, Bob! That's a great looking pipe!


----------



## Hannibal

Today's haul has me venturing deeper down the rabbit hole.....










We have:
4 oz. Brown Bogie Rope
4 oz. Black Irish X
4 oz. Sweet Rum Twist
8 oz. Kendal Kentucky
2 tins of Davidoff English Mixture
10 reams of pipe cleaners.

More to add to the new hutch!!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Hannibal said:


> We have:
> 4 oz. Brown Bogie Rope
> 4 oz. Black Irish X
> 4 oz. Sweet Rum Twist
> *8 oz. Kendal Kentucky*
> 2 tins of Davidoff English Mixture
> 10 reams of pipe cleaners.


What I see... :biggrin:


----------



## 36Bones

Man, a lot of sweet acquisitions in the last few posts. I didn't want to be a quote (well you know). Congrats all around!


----------



## gahdzila

That's a great haul, Jeff. You'll be ordering a pound of rope once you figure out which is your favorite (Sweet Rum for me, though I like all of them). KK is pretty good, too.


----------



## commonsenseman

Congrats to Bob for finding his long-lost pipe!

Also, congrats to Jeff for all of the tasty ropes!


----------



## WyoBob

commonsenseman said:


> Congrats to Bob for finding his long-lost pipe!


Thanks, Jeff. I'm tickled silly. I'm looking for one just like it for a spare (even though I no longer operate heavy equipmentound


----------



## commonsenseman

WyoBob said:


> Thanks, Jeff. I'm tickled silly. I'm looking for one just like it for a spare (even though I no longer operate heavy equipmentound


But, you never know for sure with pipes. I've carelessly dropped a few of mine.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Another 8oz can of anni kake fmott and Virginia woods and two hardwood cobs to try them for myself.


----------



## Shemp75

scored this last night. just wanted to bid on it just to say i bid on it and I won it. go figure?

I like the history aspect of it. I was born in 73. Any of you old wise pipers heard of it? I hope its not a Blood Pipe since its coming from Africa.

RHODESIA-SALISBURY-PHILIPS CENTRAL CELLARS PIONEER UNUSED PIPE IN BOX & LETTER | eBay


----------



## pipinho

The stems arrived and i must say that i am very very impressed. These are beautiful!


----------



## pipinho

more pictures!


----------



## Scott W.

They look great. My brother just bought a bunch of cobs to try out the pipe, maybe I'll grab him some of these


----------



## ProbateGeek

pipinho said:


> The stems arrived and i must say that i am very very impressed. These are beautiful!


Looks just as good on the Egg as my Forever Stem:



















And the white on the Country Gent is an instant classic. Can't wait for mine to get here - looks well worth the $8-$9.


----------



## AStateJB

VERY nice looking stems! I may have to buy a couple...


----------



## pipinho

got a heat gun and bent my white stem


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Just found a nice deal on a really nice looking meer, and i picked up a couple of those stems for my cobs everyones talkin about. Look pretty decent so what the hell....


----------



## DanR

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Just found a nice deal on a really nice looking meer, and i picked up a couple of those stems for my cobs everyones talkin about. Look pretty decent so what the hell....


Very nice! I need to get myself a nice Meer someday.


----------



## Longer ash

got this in today from nice ash from the bf sale the gun is a dual torch lighter for my cigars just came in from hong kong


----------



## JuanOrez

I love the lighter!


----------



## ProbateGeek

The somwhat-less-than-forever stem works fine, though is not quite as nice as the true Forever Stem. I think it could use a slight bend, but it's good for now.


----------



## pipinho

what are the differences between the two?


----------



## Dr. Plume

Longer ash said:


> got this in today from nice ash from the bf sale the gun is a dual torch lighter for my cigars just came in from hong kong


When you light the cigar does it look like your trying to commit suicide?


----------



## Dr. Plume

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Just found a nice deal on a really nice looking meer, and i picked up a couple of those stems for my cobs everyones talkin about. Look pretty decent so what the hell....


Beautiful meer who makes it? I am falling hard for my meer.nif I could smoke only one pipe for the rest of my life it would be it.


----------



## ProbateGeek

pipinho said:


> what are the differences between the two?


Apart from the general workmanship being better with the Forever Stem (in a few small but noticeable ways), the Forever Stem I picked up is definitely Lucite, while the no-named one from ebay was listed as "LUCITE / ACRYLIC", whatever that means in the final product. My initial gut feeling after the first smoke is that the additional cost of the Forever Stem is worth paying. It's not that the $9 stem is bad, it's that the Forever Stem is that much better.

I'm interested in comparisons by others with both stems.


----------



## pipinho

ProbateGeek said:


> Apart from the general workmanship being better with the Forever Stem (in a few small but noticeable ways), the Forever Stem I picked up is definitely Lucite, while the no-named one from ebay was listed as "LUCITE / ACRYLIC", whatever that means in the final product. My initial gut feeling after the first smoke is that the additional cost of the Forever Stem is worth paying. It's not that the $9 stem is bad, it's that the Forever Stem is that much better.
> 
> I'm interested in comparisons by others with both stems.


from what i understand lucite is a branded name of acrilic like plexiglass. Sort of like kleenex is to tissues.


----------



## ProbateGeek

pipinho said:


> from what i understand lucite is a branded name of acrilic like plexiglass. Sort of like kleenex is to tissues.


Thanks, Benjamin. The materials seem different - I'll check side by side tonight and see what I think then.


----------



## AStateJB

Couple things came in today... 










Savinelli Trevi Rustic, Nording Freehand, some blending baccies, Frog Morton On the Town, P.S. Proper English, G.H. Black Irish Twist, and Balkan Sasieni


----------



## steinr1

AStateJB said:


> Couple things came in today...
> 
> Savinelli Trevi Rustic, Nording Freehand, some blending baccies, Frog Morton On the Town, P.S. Proper English, G.H. Black Irish Twist, and Balkan Sasieni


Nice haul! Is the Black Irish Twist the same as we know in the UK as Black Bogie? All your other buys would be (as usual - even blending tobaccos are an unusual find) unavailable in the UK. Damn.

The freehand is lovely. I have a predisposition against them on general principle (seems lazy "merely" to work the briar to "release the pipe in the wood" - it's probably my anally retentive upbringing and nature) but I seem rarely to abide by my principles in these matters. It is an enviable piece. Hope it smokes as good as it looks.


----------



## AStateJB

steinr1 said:


> Nice haul! Is the Black Irish Twist the same as we know in the UK as Black Bogie? All your other buys would be (as usual - even blending tobaccos are an unusual find) unavailable in the UK. Damn.
> 
> The freehand is lovely. I have a predisposition against them on general principle (seems lazy "merely" to work the briar to "release the pipe in the wood" - it's probably my anally retentive upbringing and nature) but I seem rarely to abide by my principles in these matters. It is an enviable piece. Hope it smokes as good as it looks.


Thank you.  I think the blend for Black Irish Twist and Black Bogie are the same, but the thickness of the rope is different. Not 100% sure on that though. I guess technically the freehand style is a little lazy, but I've always had a soft spot for a good looking freehand.  :yo:


----------



## gahdzila

Lotsa great goodies, everyone! I'm jealous!



steinr1 said:


> Nice haul! Is the Black Irish Twist the same as we know in the UK as Black Bogie?


I'm not 100% certain. Only Black Irish is available over here. But, Brown Bogie and Brown Irish are both available. To complicate matters, the brown and black are both available as presliced (Sliced Brown Twist and Sliced Black Twist), and I'm not sure if the sliced ones are Irish or Bogie...or perhaps even something else entirely (though I kinda doubt that). Like Josh said, I've also heard that the difference between Irish and Bogie is only the diameter of the rope. I wouldn't think that the rope diameter in and of itself would affect the flavor much, if at all...but there must be some difference, else why would they release both?

I've tried several of the GH ropes at various times, but never directly compared Bogie vs Irish vs Sliced back to back. It's on my list, though. I'll get around to it someday. Maybe after I smoke down this full pound of Sweet Rum Twist I bought recently :shocked:


----------



## AStateJB

gahdzila said:


> Like Josh said, I've also heard that the difference between Irish and Bogie is only the diameter of the rope. I wouldn't think that the rope diameter in and of itself would affect the flavor much, if at all...but there must be some difference, else why would they release both?


Since ropes are made kind of like a cigar (i.e. with a wrapper leaf) the difference in the diameter of a rope might change the flavor in the same way the lancero of a blend tastes different than the gran toro... what with the different ratio of wrapper to filler. (But that's a whole 'nother conversation for the other side of the boards... :lol: )


----------



## gahdzila

AStateJB said:


> Since ropes are made kind of like a cigar (i.e. with a wrapper leaf) the difference in the diameter of a rope might change the flavor in the same way the lancero of a blend tastes different than the gran toro... what with the different ratio of wrapper to filler. (But that's a whole 'nother conversation for the other side of the boards... :lol: )


I get what you're saying about cigars (I was a cigar guy first). But I don't know if that's the case with rope tobacco. Is the outer wrapper of the rope a different leaf than the inner leafs? With cigars, the wrapper leaf is obviously different, and makes a big difference in flavor. Rope pipe tobacco? I dunno. I would assume that ropes are homogenous (though I'm only assuming...I really don't know). There's good reason to layer different leaves in a certain arrangement in a cigar (appearance for one, construction and burn for another); but there really wouldn't be any good reason to arrange different leaves in a specific configuration in rope tobacco, that I can think of. We're just gonna slice it up and rub it out and stuff it in a pipe, so it doesnt matter if the wrapper leaves look nicer or burn at a different rate than the other leaves. Or would there? Maybe it makes a difference in the manufacturing process?

This is all pure conjecture and speculation right now. I'll get around to doing a comparison roundup one of these days. ipe:


----------



## Andrewdk

gahdzila said:


> I get what you're saying about cigars (I was a cigar guy first). But I don't know if that's the case with rope tobacco. Is the outer wrapper of the rope a different leaf than the inner leafs? With cigars, the wrapper leaf is obviously different, and makes a big difference in flavor. Rope pipe tobacco? I dunno. I would assume that ropes are homogenous (though I'm only assuming...I really don't know). There's good reason to layer different leaves in a certain arrangement in a cigar (appearance for one, construction and burn for another); but there really wouldn't be any good reason to arrange different leaves in a specific configuration in rope tobacco, that I can think of. We're just gonna slice it up and rub it out and stuff it in a pipe, so it doesnt matter if the wrapper leaves look nicer or burn at a different rate than the other leaves. Or would there? Maybe it makes a difference in the manufacturing process?
> 
> This is all pure conjecture and speculation right now. I'll get around to doing a comparison roundup one of these days. ipe:


There is a smokingpipes.com vid on YouTube touring the McBaren factory and they do talk about particular leaves for wrappers and combinations of leaves in ropes.


----------



## gahdzila

Andrewdk said:


> There is a smokingpipes.com vid on YouTube touring the McBaren factory and they do talk about particular leaves for wrappers and combinations of leaves in ropes.


I stand corrected!

Found it - Smokingpipes.com: Making Mac Baren Rope Tobaccos - YouTube

Very cool vid! Thanks!


----------



## steinr1

gahdzila said:


> I stand corrected!
> 
> Found it - Smokingpipes.com: Making Mac Baren Rope Tobaccos - YouTube
> 
> Very cool vid! Thanks!


Good video. One interesting point (well a couple):

Tongue bite - put down to the sugar in Virginias (in particular) producing an acid by-product. I always understood that tongue bite was not caused by acid but rather by the alkali nature of the smoke. The acid from the sugar would help prevent this. It would help neutralise it. But "incorrect" smoking of Virginias does tend to cause bite, at least in my experience. Are we then experiencing "Acid bite" rather than normal "Alkali bite"? Can you tell the difference?

Sausage vs. Rope - The traditional process of rope production has been changed to sausage production on cost grounds. The process is now very much like machine cigar production minus the binder. The roll is laid up manually and machine finished. I'm not saying that this changes the quality or the appeal of the tobacco (those coins are a joy to behold), but it is "different". Difference causes change. We fear change. (Scottish Malt Whisky producers fear it so much that they will lovingly reproduce the dents and dings in their existing copper distillation pots if they need replacement).


----------



## Andrewdk

steinr1 said:


> Good video. One interesting point (well a couple):
> 
> Tongue bite - put down to the sugar in Virginias (in particular) producing an acid by-product. I always understood that tongue bite was not caused by acid but rather by the alkali nature of the smoke. The acid from the sugar would help prevent this. It would help neutralise it. But "incorrect" smoking of Virginias does tend to cause bite, at least in my experience. Are we then experiencing "Acid bite" rather than normal "Alkali bite"? Can you tell the difference?
> 
> Sausage vs. Rope - The traditional process of rope production has been changed to sausage production on cost grounds. The process is now very much like machine cigar production minus the binder. The roll is laid up manually and machine finished. I'm not saying that this changes the quality or the appeal of the tobacco (those coins are a joy to behold), but it is "different". Difference causes change. We fear change. (Scottish Malt Whisky producers fear it so much that they will lovingly reproduce the dents and dings in their existing copper distillation pots if they need replacement).


Yeah I kinda wondered about the tongue bite thing too. I guess until some scientist does a study on pipe smokers everything is just speculation, possibly well educated and thought out speculation, but speculation none the less. Still I think it's one of the fun things about piping, mostly any theory with decent validation is allowed consideration for conversation and debate. We don't seem to be a community that enjoys fast and hard rules.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Got another tin of Fvf today. Going into the cellar.


----------



## mturnmm

I picked this lil gem up off of e-bay for sixteen and change.....I was the only bidder!! I love this lil box! Now I just need some more pipes to fill it up!


----------



## commonsenseman

mturnmm said:


> I picked this lil gem up off of e-bay for sixteen and change.....I was the only bidder!! I love this lil box! Now I just need some more pipes to fill it up!


Nice! I picked up the exact same one a couple years ago!


----------



## mturnmm

commonsenseman said:


> Nice! I picked up the exact same one a couple years ago!


Did I buy it from you??


----------



## pipinho

ProbateGeek said:


> Looks just as good on the Egg as my Forever Stem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the white on the Country Gent is an instant classic. Can't wait for mine to get here - looks well worth the $8-$9.


Where did u get the metal band for your egg?


----------



## ProbateGeek

pipinho said:


> Where did u get the metal band for your egg?


When ordering a Forever Stem from Walker Briar Works (http://www.walkerbriarworks.com/html/_forever__stems.html) you can opt to have your cob banded. I think it was an additional $6 (or $8?). The one I had put on my Country Gent actually comes off, and slips onto my second Country Gent, though I don't believe they're designed to be interchangeable like the stem.

The next time I go to a hardware store I may bring in a cob, to see if I can find the same type of ring for much less than what I paid for this one. I generally like them though - a bit of hillbilly class, if you will.

:yo:


----------



## gahdzila

ProbateGeek said:


> When ordering a Forever Stem from Walker Briar Works ('Forever' Stems) you can opt to have your cob banded. I think it was an additional $6 (or $8?). The one I had put on my Country Gent actually comes off, and slips onto my second Country Gent, though I don't believe they're designed to be interchangeable like the stem.
> 
> *The next time I go to a hardware store I may bring in a cob, to see if I can find the same type of ring for much less than what I paid for this one. I generally like them though - a bit of hillbilly class, if you will.*
> 
> :yo:


Do let us know if you find something that works (the nut on robo-cob notwithstanding  ). I think the bands look pretty cool, and I've considered buying a banded one from Walker's, but I always cheap out at the last minute.


----------



## laloin

my order from pipesandcigars.com arrived safe and sound. Now I need to buy 3 boxes of canning jars. I think I'm set as far as tobacco is concern. Sitting on 16 lbs of tobacco. With lots approaching over 2 yrs of age heheheh.
Probley won't order anything less I see HV or FVF come back in stock


----------



## commonsenseman

mturnmm said:


> Did I buy it from you??


I sure hope not, mine was in the basement yesterday.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just grabbed this for my daughter a stocking stuffer.
For the price of a good cob i figure how can you go wrong!


----------



## snagstangl

you daughter smokes a pipe?(which would be awesome) or did she tell you to get yourself something for your stocking?


----------



## Madcaddyman

Stocking up for the holidays p


----------



## B.L. Sims

A little belated but my most recent haul consisted of:
1lb- McC LBB
1lb- 5110
4oz- Bobs Choc
3- MM replacement stems. Will likley go with a Forever or other high quality next time
6- Softy Bits
225- Pipe cleaners

This was purley a "stocking up" order


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

snagstangl said:


> you daughter smokes a pipe?(which would be awesome) or did she tell you to get yourself something for your stocking?


I bought a couple of pipes from John Indigo smoke. He was very generous and sent many samples and a corn cob the rest is history. Now we smoke the pipe together and shoot the breeze i was gonna get her a cob for Christmas. But i saw that ladies Churchwarden with engravings on it. For like $25 on e -bay its made from pear root we will soon see if its a great smoker.


----------



## snagstangl

Thanks Tony, its awesome you can share that with her


----------



## gahdzila

Fantastic, Tony! I'm sure she'll love it!


----------



## gentimmy




----------



## ProbateGeek

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
That certainly appears to be a VERY welcome package! Nice.


----------



## MarkC

gentimmy said:


>


This board has corrupted me; the first thing I noticed was the Olivas...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

snagstangl said:


> Thanks Tony, its awesome you can share that with her





gahdzila said:


> Fantastic, Tony! I'm sure she'll love it!


Thanks guys i appreciate your kind words!
I think she will love it i hope so anyways.
She's 18 now so its hard to find a stocking stuffer that's not a repeat lol!


----------



## AStateJB

I don't have any eye candy to share, but my order from smokingpipes came in yesterday. 2oz. of Happy "Brown" Bogie, 8oz. of H&H Anniversary Kake, three 50gm tins of Balkan Sasieni for the cellar, and an MM Washington.


----------



## gahdzila

12 ounce tub of Prince Albert
12 ounce tub of Walnut
50g tin of Erinmore Flake
100g tin of MacBaren HH Old Dark Fired
2 oz tin of GLP Triple Play
4 oz bulk C&D Pirate Kake
and enough pipe cleaners to get free shipping 

Thanks for the huge box of goodies, Mr. Mailman!


----------



## ProbateGeek

gahdzila said:


> 12 ounce tub of Prince Albert
> 12 ounce tub of Walnut
> 50g tin of Erinmore Flake
> 100g tin of MacBaren HH Old Dark Fired
> 2 oz tin of GLP Triple Play
> 4 oz bulk C&D Pirate Kake
> and enough pipe cleaners to get free shipping
> 
> Thanks for the huge box of goodies, Mr. Mailman!


_< Psst! Hey, Clifford! Mr. Mailman stole your 1792 Flake... >_


----------



## gahdzila

ProbateGeek said:


> _< Psst! Hey, Clifford! Mr. Mailman stole your 1792 Flake... >_


:lol: No, he didn't. I know you and Joe love it, but I guess I'm still in the "intrigued, but a little unsure" phase with 1792. I've only smoked through one tin, and still have one cellared. Hmmmm.....I might be opening that tin before long. I've gotta finish some open stuff first.


----------



## thebayratt

I may have the starting symptoms of TAD


----------



## szyzk

thebayratt said:


> I may have the starting symptoms of TAD


Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## ProbateGeek

szyzk said:


> Nothing wrong with that!


:thumb:


----------



## thebayratt

szyzk said:


> Nothing wrong with that!


Thanks!

I got the urge to break the seal on the Hunter Blend and it smells very nice!! I can't wait to try a bowl soon.


----------



## steinr1

A little restock today.

Wilsons Honey & Menthol Snuff 25g Large Tin - 2 off
Wilsons Cherry Menthol Snuff 25g Large Tin - 5 off
Wilsons Tom Buck Snuff 25g Large Tin - 3 off
Gawith Hoggarth Almond Snuff 25g Tub - 2 off
Fribourg Treyer Morroco Snuff Medium Tube - 1 off
Fribourg Treyer Macouba Snuff Medium Tube - 1 off
Fribourg Treyer Bordeaux Snuff Large Tube - 1 off

Davidoff Red Mixture 50g Tin - 3 off
Peterson 2012 Special Reserve Pipe Tobacco 100g Tin - 1 off
Rattray's Brown Clunie Pipe Tobacco 100g Tin - 1 off
Samuel Gawith 1792 Dark Flake Pipe Tobacco 50g Tin - 1 off
Revor Plug Pipe Tobacco Pouch 50g - 1 off
Kendal Brown Bogie Rum Pipe Tobacco 50g - 1 off
Samuel Gawith Black XX Roll Twist Pipe Tobacco 50g - 1 off
Kendal Black Bogie Pipe Tobacco 50g - 1 off
Kendal Black Bogie Aromatic Pipe Tobacco 50g - 1 off

Parker 100 Tapered Pipe Cleaners - 2 off
Wilsons 50 Tapered Bristle Pipe Cleaners - 3 off


----------



## ProbateGeek

New one for me:










I'm wondering how long I should wait to crack this open. Can anyone who's tried the new "recipe" offer an opinion?

(Thanks for the offer, Andrew :thumb: )


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

ProbateGeek said:


> New one for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering how long I should wait to crack this open. Can anyone who's tried the new "recipe" offer an opinion?
> 
> (Thanks for the offer, Andrew :thumb: )


I like it how it is, no age on it. But i can not say its better without age since i have little of it older then 6-12 months....


----------



## ChronoB

ProbateGeek said:


> New one for me:
> 
> I'm wondering how long I should wait to crack this open. Can anyone who's tried the new "recipe" offer an opinion?
> 
> (Thanks for the offer, Andrew :thumb: )


Never had the original, but this is a fantastic english/balkan blend.


----------



## AStateJB

ChronoB said:


> Never had the original, but this is a fantastic english/balkan blend.


I've never had Sobranie, but I love Sasieni!


----------



## Dr. Plume

Nothing like satisfying pad and tad at the same time. Had to try out the mm hardwood pipes for myself. Review to follow.


----------



## steinr1

Dr. Plume said:


> *Nothing like satisfying pad and tad at the same time.* Had to try out the mm hardwood pipes for myself. Review to follow.


PAD and TAD are never satisfied - they are merely held at bay for a time.


----------



## steinr1

*************** STOP PRESS ***************

Old Three Nuns Tobacco for The Pipe 100g SEALED Tin | eBay

*100G SEALED TIN OF 1990S THREE NUNS @$70 FIRST BID; $85 BUY IT NOW. Two days to run.
*
If it wasn't for the UK import restrictions I'd be very tempted indeed...

(But then, UK tobacco prices are much higher than US ones - only about twice the price of any given "new" tobacco)


----------



## Dr. Plume

steinr1 said:


> *************** STOP PRESS ***************
> 
> Old Three Nuns Tobacco for The Pipe 100g SEALED Tin | eBay
> 
> *100G SEALED TIN OF 1990S THREE NUNS @$70 FIRST BID; $85 BUY IT NOW. Two days to run.
> *
> If it wasn't for the UK import restrictions I'd be very tempted indeed...
> 
> (But then, UK tobacco prices are much higher than US ones - only about twice the price of any given "new" tobacco)


Apparently I am in the wrong business. I think I need to switch my career to aging tobacco.....well it would be more enjoyable at least..


----------



## szyzk

steinr1 said:


> *************** STOP PRESS ***************
> 
> Old Three Nuns Tobacco for The Pipe 100g SEALED Tin | eBay
> 
> *100G SEALED TIN OF 1990S THREE NUNS @$70 FIRST BID; $85 BUY IT NOW. Two days to run.
> *
> If it wasn't for the UK import restrictions I'd be very tempted indeed...
> 
> (But then, UK tobacco prices are much higher than US ones - only about twice the price of any given "new" tobacco)


Saw that last night, not tempted in the slightest.

Well, slightly tempted.

Ok, very tempted. But for $80-ish I can buy a lot of other tobacco, so that's a win for common sense.


----------



## steinr1

steinr1 said:


> *************** STOP PRESS ***************
> 
> Old Three Nuns Tobacco for The Pipe 100g SEALED Tin | eBay
> 
> *100G SEALED TIN OF 1990S THREE NUNS @$70 FIRST BID; $85 BUY IT NOW. Two days to run.
> *
> If it wasn't for the UK import restrictions I'd be very tempted indeed...
> 
> (But then, UK tobacco prices are much higher than US ones - only about twice the price of any given "new" tobacco)


It's been bought - not long after I posted the availability here...

Come on. 'Fess up. Did one of "us" buy it? There is no shame. I would have but for the dreaded Excise Man.

(@Andrew - Common sense? If common sense prevailed none of us would smoke and we'd all drive Priuses (Priae? Prii?))


----------



## szyzk

steinr1 said:


> It's been bought - not long after I posted the availability here...
> 
> Come on. 'Fess up. Did one of "us" buy it? There is no shame. I would have but for the dreaded Excise Man.
> 
> (@Andrew - Common sense? If common sense prevailed none of us would smoke and we'd all drive Priuses (Priae? Prii?))


First, I would go with Priae.

Second, I ended up spending over $80 on tobacco today, so... Maybe common sense took a nap.

100g Bombay Extra circa 2000
50g McC Syrian Full Balkan circa 2004
2oz H&H LJ Heart Virginia circa 2004
8oz Marble Kake
50g Solani B&W
100g Christmas Cheer (never had this stuff before - want to start putting some away... should have started putting some away a few years ago)
50g Three Oak Syrian
50g Orient 996
100g Pelican


----------



## 36Bones

szyzk said:


> First, I would go with Priae.
> 
> Second, I ended up spending over $80 on tobacco today, so... Maybe common sense took a nap.
> 
> 100g Bombay Extra circa 2000
> 50g McC Syrian Full Balkan circa 2004
> 2oz H&H LJ Heart Virginia circa 2004
> 8oz Marble Kake
> 50g Solani B&W
> 100g Christmas Cheer (never had this stuff before - want to start putting some away... should have started putting some away a few years ago)
> 50g Three Oak Syrian
> 50g Orient 996
> 100g Pelican


Best 80+ bucks you ever spent, right? Well, maybe not ever.......:wink:


----------



## szyzk

36Bones said:


> Best 80+ bucks you ever spent, right? Well, maybe not ever.......:wink:


It's the best $80 spent until I spend another $80 on more tobacco.


----------



## MarkC

steinr1 said:


> It's been bought - not long after I posted the availability here...
> 
> Come on. 'Fess up. Did one of "us" buy it? There is no shame. I would have but for the dreaded Excise Man.


Well, I can't lay claim to that one, but I did get a parcel today with three tins each of Christmas Cheer 2001 and 2003...


----------



## bigdaddychester

I got an itchy trigger finger a few nights ago and bid on a PIPE from Tom Leedy (same last name - may or may not be related) I was out today when it came in but I wanted to post a few pics of it. It's very large with a deep bowl for those times when you just want to puff for a few hours.


----------



## Hannibal

That looks outstanding Brian!!

I love me a huge bowl!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

My PAD kicked in full force and i stole a few killer pipes this week!

Top pipe is a Radice "Radice" Twin Bore. The flame grain on this pipe is exceptional. Ive wanted a Radice for some time now. The pipe below it is a Mastro De Paja 3A and it has awesome straight grain.










I also nabbed this Kevin Arthur Vulcano. It appears to have been smoked maybe once or twice. Very cool pipe.










On top of those i found a 4 digit Kaywoodie Drinkless that just needed some tlc so i put a bit of a shine on her and man she cleaned up really nice. I found 3 more 4 digit kaywoodies that havent arrived yet. Im a sucker for old kaywoodies!


----------



## Desertlifter

Dropped by my B&M to pick up a thing or two. Actually, more than two. Here are three of the things. The pouch of PS Golden Dansk was a freebie. The rest will be seen.....soon.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Desertlifter said:


> The rest will be seen.....soon.


What a tease. :boink:


----------



## MarkC

I'm jealous, Patrick. I have a Radice, but not a twin bore. Nice score!


----------



## Hannibal

While we are on the subject of Radice pipes I was wondering if any of you fine gentlemen knew anything about this one?










The only markings on it are Radice Clear and hand made in Italy.

I guess the question I have is is there something missing from the shank or was it supposed to be this way? My ex got it for me years ago and I just found it again from the move we did about 4 years ago. I've never never been able to find anything about it. Its never been smoked... Any thoughts?


----------



## steinr1

Hannibal said:


> While we are on the subject of Radice pipes I was wondering if any of you fine gentlemen knew anything about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only markings on it are Radice Clear and hand made in Italy.
> 
> I guess the question I have is is there something missing from the shank or was it supposed to be this way? My ex got it for me years ago and I just found it again from the move we did about 4 years ago. I've never never been able to find anything about it. Its never been smoked... Any thoughts?


Don't know them; very nice, though. My guess is the pipe is as it should be. It looks like a style that is meant to be like the albatross bone stems that were once popular. Although this is normally used as an extension for "Library pipes" or churchwardens, I have seen some smaller, straight pipes which are similar. I've got a few in my collection. The stem should (may) unplug from the bowl end for cleaning. The more recent ones of this type will have acrylic in place of bone. Butz Choquin still make their D'Origine pipes in this way (I believe).

View attachment 73746


----------



## Hannibal

steinr1 said:


> The stem should (may) unplug from the bowl end for cleaning. The more recent ones of this type will have acrylic in place of bone.


Robert, you are 100% correct in both of these sentences. It does come a part from the bowl end and it is acrylic.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Hannibal said:


> *... Any thoughts?*


Here's a thought: SEND THAT BEAUTY TO ME!

Sorry - I meant, nice pipe. :yo:


----------



## ProbateGeek

I've been thinking about picking up one of these:


















It's a Michael Lindner Design Grade Smooth Elephants Foot with Bamboo. I've set aside $75 so far for the purchase - 
- she's mine if I can come up with just another $2,100.

:tongue:


----------



## szyzk

Not a pipe, but was gifted a beautiful Savinelli mug from, who else?, Savinelli (or rather their new distributor), with a nice holiday-themed thank you letter.


----------



## ProbateGeek

szyzk said:


> Not a pipe, but was gifted a beautiful Savinelli mug from, who else?, Savinelli (or rather their new distributor), with a nice holiday-themed thank you letter.


Come on, Andrew - no pic, no mug. :tongue1:


----------



## szyzk

ProbateGeek said:


> Come on, Andrew - no pic, no mug. :tongue1:


Camera phone sucks, when I get home I'll take a pic!


----------



## Dr. Plume

ProbateGeek said:


> I've been thinking about picking up one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Michael Lindner Design Grade Smooth Elephants Foot with Bamboo. I've set aside $75 so far for the purchase -
> - she's mine if I can come up with just another $2,100.
> 
> :tongue:


I would be afraid to hold it let alone smoke it.


----------



## gahdzila

ProbateGeek said:


> I've been thinking about picking up one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Michael Lindner Design Grade Smooth Elephants Foot with Bamboo. I've set aside $75 so far for the purchase -
> - she's mine if I can come up with just another $2,100.
> 
> :tongue:


Cut back to bologna, cereal, and Mixture 79 for a couple of years, and it will be yours before you know it! :thumb:

I can appreciate the beauty of pipes like this, but I just can't wrap my brain around a $2100 pipe. As a smoker, to me a pipe is a tool. I like having nice screwdrivers and hammers and such, too...and I'm willing to pay more for one that works better or lasts longer. But that doesn't mean I'm buying solid gold hammers with perfect straight grain morta handles.


----------



## szyzk

gahdzila said:


> I like having nice screwdrivers and hammers and such, too...and I'm willing to pay more for one that works better or lasts longer. But that doesn't mean I'm buying solid gold hammers with perfect straight grain morta handles.


You'll never make that birdhouse without 'em, though.


----------



## AStateJB

I'm with you, Clifford! It's an awesome work of art, but what's the point of a pipe you're afraid to smoke...?


----------



## ProbateGeek

I think if I actually had the $2,175 to spend I'd get four more Country Gents, two more Forever Stems, and $2,100 of various tobaccos. Maybe print out a picture of the Lindner and put it up on the wall. 

Pretty! :tongue:


----------



## szyzk

ProbateGeek said:


> Come on, Andrew - no pic, no mug. :tongue1:


Horrible cell pic (too lazy to drag out the DSLR for a mug!):










It's a very, very deep royal blue with a gold Savinelli logo on the pictured side and "Behind every beautiful object there is always a story..." on the reverse, which related to the little card that was stuffed inside the mug. The Christmas card front features pipe-related lines from _A Visit from St. Nicholas_. It was a very nice surprise to open this - a simple little mug made my day!


----------



## szyzk

ProbateGeek said:


> I think if I actually had the $2,175 to spend


Dunhill Cumberland=$450
Paolo Becker=$450
Pipe tobacco=$1275

There's my $2175.

Still, that Lidner is gorgeous.


----------



## MarkC

While I find the well, the hostility towards high end pipes on this forum a bit perplexing (you never hear the cigar smokers say "heck, you couldn't sell me an Opus X; I could get ten 5Vegas robustos for that price!"), I'd pass on this one. I can't stand bamboo on pipes.

Edited to add: Well, that was one stupid post. The obvious inference is that I think you guys who just posted above me are showing that hostility, and I don't believe that for a minute. But it comes out on some threads.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Nothing against high end pipes or their owners for sure. I would just be afraid to hold it smoke it as I would to drive a brand new viper or something.


----------



## AStateJB

MarkC said:


> While I find the well, the hostility towards high end pipes on this forum a bit perplexing (you never hear the cigar smokers say "heck, you couldn't sell me an Opus X; I could get ten 5Vegas robustos for that price!"), I'd pass on this one. I can't stand bamboo on pipes.
> 
> Edited to add: Well, that was one stupid post. The obvious inference is that I think you guys who just posted above me are showing that hostility, and I don't believe that for a minute. But it comes out on some threads.





Dr. Plume said:


> Nothing against high end pipes or their owners for sure. I would just be afraid to hold it smoke it as I would to drive a brand new viper or something.


Same here. I would be as nervous as a long tailed cat in a room full of rocking chairs (if I may borrow the phrase from my grandfather) every time I got the pipe out. I'll gladly smoke an Opus though. But then again cigars are meant to be "destroyed". Also Opus smoke $10 better than a 5 Vegas. As nice as that pipe looks I have a hard time believing that it smokes $2025 better than my Nording or $2120 better than my Savi Trevi.

Not knocking extremely high end pipes. I just couldn't justify one personally.


----------



## snagstangl

I have not problem with others smoking high end pipes, but as the blerb above my avatar suggests, they are not for me. The only way I will get a pipe that originally cost that much is when i get it on ebay for much less 20 years later because someone doesn't realize what they have.


----------



## Eddie A.

Dr. Plume said:


> I would be afraid to hold it let alone smoke it.


Agreed!


----------



## Stonedog

In defense of the $2K pipe, I would certainly own and smoke one were I in the position. I see no difference between spending that kind of money on a high end pipe and spending big money for a high end pocket knife, watch or engraved pistol/double rifle.

I'm not in that position though and there are plenty of pipes under $100 that work very well, so all is not lost.


----------



## MarkC

I understand the reluctance to buy such a pipe (we're together on that *ahem* frugalness, Andrew! ) and certainly wouldn't buy something I was afraid to smoke (I can't afford to buy a pipe I'm not going to smoke!). I guess what gets me is when someone chimes in (and it hasn't happened here, don't bother looking!) with a "you'd have to be an idiot to spend $2000 on a pipe" or something similar as if they get to decide everyone's budget for everyone who smokes. I'll be honest, I wish I could spend $1000+ on a single pipe; I've seen plenty I'd love to have, but odds are it's not going to happen, or if it does, only once or twice in my lifetime. The most I've spent on a pipe is around $250, but I'm sure there are people here who think that's outrageous, and a $250 couldn't possibly smoke any better than their Dr. Grabow...


----------



## ProbateGeek

MarkC said:


> While I find the well, the hostility towards high end pipes on this forum a bit perplexing (*you never hear the cigar smokers say "heck, you couldn't sell me an Opus X; I could get ten 5Vegas robustos for that price!"*), I'd pass on this one. I can't stand bamboo on pipes.
> 
> Edited to add: Well, that was one stupid post. The obvious inference is that I think you guys who just posted above me are showing that hostility, and I don't believe that for a minute. But it comes out on some threads.


No sweat, Mark. I think there's a difference between "high end pipes", and pipes that go beyond $1,000. To me, "high end" means upwards of $400 (an arbitrary figure, since the post I've spent on a pipe is $85). Spending over $2,000 on pipe is like buying the $15,000 box of Gurkhas I once saw on cigar.com. I guess it works for those who have the problem of "surplus cash".

But I, in fact, HAVE said something to the effect of the highlighted quote above - although I'm fairly certain it was "5 Vegas Triple-As" in my case. :tongue1:


----------



## AStateJB

ProbateGeek said:


> Spending over $2,000 on pipe is like buying the $15,000 box of Gurkhas I once saw on cigar.com.


Not true. The pipe is guaranteed to have good flavor, as long as you load the right baccy. :lol:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ProbateGeek said:


> I've been thinking about picking up one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Michael Lindner Design Grade Smooth Elephants Foot with Bamboo. I've set aside $75 so far for the purchase -
> - she's mine if I can come up with just another $2,100.
> 
> :tongue:


Nice pipe i guess if one can afford to buy it its no different than any other luxury.
That being said good luck i hope you get it!


----------



## MarkC

ProbateGeek said:


> Spending over $2,000 on pipe is like buying the $15,000 box of Gurkhas I once saw on cigar.com.


Uh...no. It's not like that in any sense whatsoever. And to be honest (and hopefully not insulting), if the most you spent on a pipe is $85, unless you got a _really_ good deal, you simply have no understanding of how a high end pipe compares to the average factory made pipe. I'm not saying that a $2000 pipe is going to smoke 50 times better than a $100 pipe, it's not; there's a diminishing return on your money, much like stereo equipment. But I can state for a fact that a my $200 pipes (Cavicchis) smoke enough better than my Stanwells that I very rarely reach for a Stanwell anymore. (Except that one, the 63 that is just amazing! )


----------



## Dr. Plume

MarkC said:


> Uh...no. It's not like that in any sense whatsoever. And to be honest (and hopefully not insulting), if the most you spent on a pipe is $85, unless you got a _really_ good deal, you simply have no understanding of how a high end pipe compares to the average factory made pipe. I'm not saying that a $2000 pipe is going to smoke 50 times better than a $100 pipe, it's not; there's a diminishing return on your money, much like stereo equipment. But I can state for a fact that a my $200 pipes (Cavicchis) smoke enough better than my Stanwells that I very rarely reach for a Stanwell anymore. (Except that one, the 63 that is just amazing! )


Good discussion gents. I suppose my mindset would be different if I had that kind of money to get I suppose I would. I do love bamboo on pipes. The most expensive pipe I have is the imp meer my wife bought me recently at 156. It does smoke way better than my 80 dollar petersons ( but then again so did the 50 dollar sav I used to have ) but I guess is still not in the high pipe range. I do want more imp meers though..... Maybe I ill have to get a high end one someday.


----------



## ProbateGeek

MarkC said:


> And to be honest (and hopefully not insulting) . . .


Nope, this was far from insulting. I'm the first to admit that I've no experience with high end pipes. Apart from my cobs and two Savinellis, the other three I have came from my dad. Loved the guy, but he did not have the greatest tastes in pipes (and tobaccos? yuck - I'd love to sit him down with some good stuff). But to his defense, he did not have the money to spend on either pipes or tobacco.

Even though I paid 4 times for my Volvo what I paid for my Subaru, I prefer the Volvo over the Subaru to a factor of at least 10. So, I can appreciate your point. But when you're up in the $2,000 range for a pipe, you might as well be in the $20,000 range - as you mentioned, I think the "return" has long since "diminished".

And hey - this is JUST MY OPINION, so there it is. Now, let's all go light up a bowl of 1792 in whatever pipe we're favoring at the moment. p

PS - the $85 was for a Peterson System pipe that turned out to be WAY too small in my hand. It was traded off for some cigars. My next most expensive is the 1948 Peterson Pre-Repub Killlarney Apple I got from indigosmoke for $80. Since I won't be smoking it till Christmas, I don't yet know if I got a good deal on it or not.


----------



## steinr1

MarkC said:


> Uh...no. It's not like that in any sense whatsoever. And to be honest (and hopefully not insulting), if the most you spent on a pipe is $85, unless you got a _really_ good deal, you simply have no understanding of how a high end pipe compares to the average factory made pipe. I'm not saying that a $2000 pipe is going to smoke 50 times better than a $100 pipe, it's not; there's a diminishing return on your money, much like stereo equipment. But I can state for a fact that a my $200 pipes (Cavicchis) smoke enough better than my Stanwells that I very rarely reach for a Stanwell anymore. (Except that one, the 63 that is just amazing! )


I couldn't agree more. I've got a few high end factory pipes (bought estate and happily very reasonably) and the comparison between them and the cooking ones is like night and day (actually - cooking pipes from a high end manufacturer, but the effect is the same). I also indulge myself with high-end HiFi, wine and food. Many (most) friends simply can't understand why I go for a tweaky vinyl setup rather than a high street CD combo. Or drink wines that cost more a bottle than they spend on a case. Or prefer handmade sourdough bread to "Wonder Loaf". "It's all the same - sounds fine to me. Gets me just as drunk. Tastes fine to me." (no-one understands why I smoke a pipe...) For me, it's a matter of priorities. I'd rather have one fine thing than many mediocre ones. There is, though, definitely a case for diminishing returns. Still doesn't stop me hankering after a pair (or better still - two pairs) of NAP135s rather than a NAP250. Or Ch. Latour '82 rather than Ch. La Lagune '82. Or Beluga rather than Sevruga.

I think we've also got to agree that we are indulging in a luxury whatever pipe we smoke. It isn't a necessity. No-one NEEDS to smoke anything. And, in truth, we'd all be better off if we didn't - physically and financially. But we wouldn't be as happy or as satisfied with our lot if we didn't. I'm not in favour of conspicuous consumption for the sake of it. I despise the fools who buy based on price without the ability to appreciate the difference. But if you can tell the difference (and I think the great majority, if not all, of the people on this forum can tell), why not chase that last 1% difference if you can or could by purchasing, or at least lusting after, a REALLY good pipe? Ordinary people do this sort of thing. I've got an acquaintance who owns an 1899 Beeston Motor Tricycle (De Dion Bouton engined for those who care). Bought it, restored it and practically had to live with it in a garage as he couldn't afford not to after the purchase. But he smiles a LOT when he rides it.

Rich, ignorant people can have their upsides, however. One of my favourite tastings was at a specialist wine merchant in the company of a bunch of ignorant oiks. They guzzled the Roederer Cristal cos they'd "hear of it - it's what those rich footballers drink". Thankfully many left the Rose version (sooo much better) cos they though pink wine was "rubbish". All the more for me. Best of all was that no-one, NO-ONE else but me and my wife was willing to drink the '86 Ch. Lafite. "I don't like red wine." I shit you not. What was meant to be a tiny taste of this great wine (about $175 a bottle at the time) turned into half a bottle each for us and the two smirking wine merchants. Couple of other fine reds too. Made it well worth putting up with the idiots.


----------



## MarkC

steinr1 said:


> "I don't like red wine."


Always keep a bottle of Boones Farm around for the 'connoisseurs'.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

MarkC said:


> Always keep a bottle of Boones Farm around for the 'connoisseurs'.


Strawberry hill or mango grove?


----------



## steinr1

MarkC said:


> Always keep a bottle of Boones Farm around for the 'connoisseurs'.


Are you mocking me? :lol: Surely not enough of a challenge.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Strawberry hill or mango grove?


I'd go with the Strawberry Hill, and once the guests are a bit sloshy break out this:










It won't bust your bank, at $1.99/bottle, and the guests will be none the wiser.

steinr1, of all people, turned me on to this . . .

:drum:


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> I'd go with the Strawberry Hill, and once the guests are a bit sloshy break out this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't bust your bank, at $1.99/bottle, and the guests will be none the wiser.
> 
> steinr1, of all people, turned me on to this . . .
> 
> :drum:


I find it better in the gallon jug.


----------



## MarkC

By the way, in case everyone thinks I never react with "that's insane!" to anything, I just saw a tin of Balkan Sobranie on eBay for $600...


----------



## ProbateGeek

MarkC said:


> By the way, in case everyone thinks I never react with "that's insane!" to anything, I just saw a tin of Balkan Sobranie on eBay for $600...


Yeah, but it IS the big 200 g tin, so. . .


----------



## AStateJB

MarkC said:


> By the way, in case everyone thinks I never react with "that's insane!" to anything, I just saw a tin of Balkan Sobranie on eBay for $600...


:shock:


----------



## GlassEye

MarkC said:


> By the way, in case everyone thinks I never react with "that's insane!" to anything, I just saw a tin of Balkan Sobranie on eBay for $600...


I hope someone buys that tin, for my amusement. I saw a plastic pipe selling for $800.


----------



## Madcaddyman

szyzk said:


> Dunhill Cumberland=$450
> Paolo Becker=$450
> Pipe tobacco=$1275
> 
> There's my $2175.


^^^This^^^ Agreed!


----------



## snagstangl

I got 4 medico varsity unsmoked(not brylon)
A Mark V (alpha brand)
Dr. Grabow Linkman
a KBB Yello Bole says imperial on the side but then is crossed out with factory hash marks

Then a Doodler- cracks in the bowl so who knows about that one
a Custom-Bilt- all cursive so mincer era, pretty small 
and an Unsmoked urbino 312 unsmoked and sweet!


----------



## Stonedog

Have you ever won an auction on eBay and then immediately thought "Oh crap, what did I just do?!".

On a completely unrelated note, this half of an old Peterson Jade 65 is now mine:


----------



## steinr1

Stonedog said:


> Have you ever won an auction on eBay and then immediately thought "Oh crap, what did I just do?!".
> 
> On a completely unrelated note, this half of an old Peterson Jade 65 is now mine:


Continually.

That is a very fine looking (half a) pipe. The lack of stem gives you the perfect excuse to avoid those egregious P-Lips and put a proper stem on it. Peterson do a very good replacement service in any case, I understand.


----------



## MarkC

Stonedog said:


> Have you ever won an auction on eBay and then immediately thought "Oh crap, what did I just do?!".


Only every time...


----------



## ProbateGeek

steinr1 said:


> . . . The lack of stem gives you the perfect excuse to avoid those egregious P-Lips and put a proper stem on it. . .


I read this response before seeing who posted it, but *knew* before looking that it could only be our steinr1. Getting to know you, Robert. :wink:


----------



## Stonedog

steinr1 said:


> Continually.
> 
> That is a very fine looking (half a) pipe. The lack of stem gives you the perfect excuse to avoid those egregious P-Lips and put a proper stem on it. Peterson do a very good replacement service in any case, I understand.


I didn't know Peterson offered that service. I was thinking I would send it to WalkerBriarWorks (or similar) for a new stem which will more than double my investment.


----------



## pipinho

i got a pipe off ebay and it has a snake as it's logo. Looks like the Savinelli "handmade logo" here:

0ther animals -- Pipes: Logos & Markings


----------



## gahdzila

Stonedog said:


> I didn't know Peterson offered that service. I was thinking I would send it to WalkerBriarWorks (or similar) for a new stem which will more than double my investment.


I've heard that they do, but I don't know what it costs or anything.

Let us know what you decide to do and how it turns out. I've got a couple of P-lip Petes that I'd like to get fitted with fishtails.


----------



## snagstangl

I pretty much say oh crap everytime i win, what the well am i going to do with these pipes.


----------



## Bigcatohmy

i want to bid on this but I am not a rich man and want to not have my throat slit by my girlfriend in my sleep...
Vintage Pipe Collection | eBay


----------



## MontyTheMooch

Yay!


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> I read this response before seeing who posted it, but *knew* before looking that it could only be our steinr1. Getting to know you, Robert. :wink:


:lol: I am nothing if not predictable.


----------



## Stonedog

Bigcatohmy said:


> i want to bid on this but I am not a rich man and want to not have my throat slit by my girlfriend in my sleep...
> Vintage Pipe Collection | eBay


Maybe we should pool our money and nominate someone to handle the bidding for us. There are a ton of pipes in there and as long as the bidding doesn't go too much higher the winner is going to end up with a very good deal.


----------



## steinr1

Bigcatohmy said:


> i want to bid on this but I am not a rich man and want to not have my throat slit by my girlfriend in my sleep...
> Vintage Pipe Collection | eBay


Danger of death notwithstanding, I wouldn't go with this anyway. You'd probably end up the proud owner of 500 mediocre pipes. Maybe 495 mediocre and 5 really good ones.

This looks like a lot for a professional reseller who is willing to restore and sit on them as they slowly sell. Not really a hobbyists one. Certainly not a pipe smoker's one.


----------



## ProbateGeek

steinr1 said:


> :lol: I am nothing if not predictable.


I somehow KNEW you were going to say that. :smoke2:


----------



## Dr. Plume

My pad just kicked into overdrive. I have been looking at clays for a while as a walk around I will care slightly less if I drop you to my nice meer and hopefully a more practical size for wondering. So there I was browsing smoking pipes innocently no less looking at pipes under a hundred bucks because yeah well just because. Then the estate section popped up and my fingers tapped on the (using an iPad) misc estates page. This was the grave error. What is staring at me on the screen......??? Ill let you see for yourself......








An estate meer imp at 55 bucks no less. Well I had to ask a couple of questions to the nice people at sp one if they could verify it was block meer and two that the screw in tenon was in good shape. This I thought would give me a couple hours to talk myself out of it or so I thought if the people at sp weren't so good at their jobs. I had the response in two mins shoot.....
Now what
Result= ordered
Shakes head...... I hope I get tobacco for Christmas because I am on order freeze now.


----------



## gahdzila

Nice looking meer, Dave!


----------



## MarkC

Dr. Plume said:


> This I thought would give me a couple hours to talk myself out of it or so I thought if the people at sp weren't so good at their jobs. I had the response in two mins shoot.....


Sometimes good customer service is a pain in the rear. :lol:


----------



## Dr. Plume

gahdzila said:


> Nice looking meer, Dave!


Thanks man you make me feel better. It was too good of a deal to pass up especially you know that sp takes care in their estate sales, they reported its condition 4.8/5 with the only flaw being some coloring which to me is not a flaw. If it smokes anywhere near my other imp ill be so happy. Much smaller to probably going to be a 30 to 40 min based on the specs they gave. And at 55 the same price as a lepeltier clay it was a no contest. I was doomed from first view.


----------



## steinr1

Dr. Plume said:


> Thanks man you make me feel better. It was too good of a deal to pass up especially you know that sp takes care in their estate sales, they reported its condition 4.8/5 with the only flaw being some coloring which to me is not a flaw. If it smokes anywhere near my other imp ill be so happy. Much smaller to probably going to be a 30 to 40 min based on the specs they gave. And at 55 the same price as a lepeltier clay it was a no contest. I was doomed from first view.


Nice catch, Dave. I've wanted one of this or similar type for some time - but too many other pipes to buy... It certainly is a very nice looking pipe and is close to mint and unused. The colouring is very much in the initial stages. I believe that they colour darker in the hollows due to the thinner material. Lovely. (And opening myself up to discussion of why this happens - ref all the chatter on the science of meerschaum colouring - love it.) To my mind, meerschaums are great bets for buying estate. If they are undamaged (and that's pretty easy to see), you've simply had someone do a bit of the work in getting colour into it for you; maybe a bit of the fun, though. Unless Ennerdale was smoked in it - then you're stuck with that forever.

So...

How do you fancy a project? If you have a suitable camera and tripod (and even if no tripod), how about taking a shot every 5 or 10 smokes (same position and lighting - as best possible) and stitching them into a stop-motion video or just a series of photos? I contemplated this for one of my meerschaums, but I know that I'm simply too lazy and scatter-brained to keep up with it. I now have the excuse that it's a bit too coloured to start a project like that.

One for your consideration...


----------



## Dr. Plume

Sounds like a great project and I shall do it for the benefit of the forum. My other horn shaped meer has been smoked less than ten times most do to time and weather constraints. But I will do the pictures for it as well albeit less often because its not a practical in size for everyday. It is a smooth finish so the differences in coloring should be very interesting indeed. This estate meer also I think looks as though it is under the 10 smokes as well with little to no rim darkening but what do I know. I am going to assume ten and we will have pics from then on. Ill setup the thread in the review section with a pic of the horn for a starting reference and this will let me determine the position and lighting to be used. And then as soon as I get the other one I will upload its first pic as well. Great idea!


----------



## AStateJB

As of this afternoon I'm the proud new owner of an old Nimrod lighter. Well... as soon as it arrives anyway...


----------



## Desertlifter

Dr. Plume said:


> My pad just kicked into overdrive. I have been looking at clays for a while as a walk around I will care slightly less if I drop you to my What is staring at me on the screen......??? Ill let you see for yourself......
> An estate meer imp at 55 bucks no less. Well I had to ask a couple of questions to the nice people at sp one if they could verify it was block meer and two that the screw in tenon was in good shape. This I thought would give me a couple hours to talk myself out of it or so I thought if the people at sp weren't so good at their jobs. I had the response in two mins shoot.....


That's a beaut - congrats! It seems like a lot of the latticed meers are "shallower" in cut - does that makes sense? This looks very nice.


----------



## AStateJB

That's a real beauty, Dave! I'm glad you found it before I did or I'd be the one who's bank account is $55 lighter! :lol:


----------



## Dr. Plume

AStateJB said:


> That's a real beauty, Dave! I'm glad you found it before I did or I'd be the one who's bank account is $55 lighter! :lol:


We will see how it smokes and ill let you know how glad I am. Right now I am pretty excited.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Nice pipe, Dave. And showing how it colors would be a good project. I have a question about laticed meers. Mine is what I think is called "reticulated" but I do not know for sure. I've not seen another quite like mine, and I cannot for the life of me figure out how, precisely, it was carved.

Don't know if this picture shows what I mean, but...










There is air space between the inner bowl and the outer surface. I can only surmise that the carver used some sort of drill bit that would allow him to drill a small hole, then spread the bit out somehow to remove material. My measurements are imprecise, but looks like 1/16" thickness for outer surface, then 1/8" gap where meer was removed, then the outer surface of the (inner) bowl.

Any ideas?

Here's another photo I just took - man, I really need to get the real camera out one of these days...










The pipe was freshly smoked in the top picture, and so the colors are much more evident.


----------



## MontyTheMooch

That's some nice coloring right there.


----------



## ProbateGeek

MontyTheMooch said:


> That's some nice coloring right there.


Thanks, Eric. It was bone white when I got it:










You can really see the space I was talking about in this shot (ignore all the little pips - I sanded those off). Baked it once in a low oven (and colors started to show), gave it a fresh beeswax bath (more color popped), and smoked and smoked (the tough part) to get it where it is today...










I need to revisit this one - I usually save it for Penzance, since the previous owner must have been a lat-only smoker.


----------



## phinz

I have a lattice meer that has air space between the inner and outer bowls too. I'll have to see if I have a picture of it. The inner bowl isn't really coloring much, but the outer is coloring quite a bit.


----------



## steinr1

phinz said:


> I have a lattice meer that has air space between the inner and outer bowls too. I'll have to see if I have a picture of it. *The inner bowl isn't really coloring much, but the outer is coloring quite a bit.*


That is bizarre. The meerschaum colouring theorists should investigate; I have no explanation.


----------



## MarkC

Most of those 'claw holding the bowl' ones I've seen that are starting to color show it mainly on the claws. The areas farthest from the heat color first, apparently.


----------



## steinr1

Check out this pair of beauties:

Rare BARLING 2x SMALL Cased Pipes SILVER MOUNTS c1897 | eBay

I'd love to have them, but the hammer price might not be that far from that big lot of 500ish pipes everyone is so excited about.

The bowls are carved by Singleton and Cole - a top maker in their own right. I got one of theirs mounted by another silversmith a couple of years ago as part of a lot; I had no idea about them at the time. It was by far the best of the lot and not even the pipe I had my eye on.

Have a look at the other pipes the vendor has on at the moment. Every one is superb. I've also got my eye on the carved bog oak one - so hands off! :lol: Again, sadly, budget and my innate miserliness will prevent purchase. It's nice to dream, though...


----------



## Shemp75

Finally received this ebay win all the way from Africa!!




This cool letter dates and tells the story of the pipe


----------



## ProbateGeek

Glad you won that one, Shemp - let us know how she smokes.


----------



## steinr1

Shemp75 said:


> Finally received this ebay win all the way from Africa!!
> 
> This cool letter dates and tells the story of the pipe


That was a really expensive pipe in its day. Dunhill pricey, I think. Interesting story; what's the name, if any, on the pipe?


----------



## steinr1

Before I go out and risk puking through nicotine overdose from 1792 Flake, thought I'd post this one which greeted me when I got back from work. Joy.

View attachment 73927


Ropp Nationale. Little Tricolore thing on the stem and much darker in the flesh This one is unsmoked; I have one identical (but rattier) that I often use. This one, I won't. Such is collecting...


----------



## ProbateGeek

steinr1 said:


> Before I go out and risk puking through nicotine overdose from 1792 Flake, thought I'd post this one which greeted me when I got back from work. Joy.
> 
> View attachment 73927
> 
> 
> Ropp Nationale. Little Tricolore thing on the stem and much darker in the flesh This one is unsmoked; I have one identical (but rattier) that I often use. This one, I won't. Such is collecting...


Robert, that is an astoundingly cool pipe. I suggest you dedicate it solely to 1792 Flake - that way, it would get MUCH less use.

You wimp. :wink:


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> Robert, that is an astoundingly cool pipe. I suggest you dedicate it solely to 1792 Flake - that way, it would get MUCH less use.
> 
> You wimp. :wink:


It is cool and I am a wimp. Not as much of a head rush as my first attempt at this nicotine monster and the flavours are good. Still only half a bowl, though. Tried stuffing flake in the pipe rather than rubbing out this time - what's the accepted best practice?


----------



## Shemp75

steinr1 said:


> That was a really expensive pipe in its day. Dunhill pricey, I think. Interesting story; what's the name, if any, on the pipe?


Its marked Pioneer Deluxe. I know of the Pioneer company that makes primarily meer-lined briars and the "P" logo is different. This is 100% briar. and as you can see the "P" is in a circle.The letter states that this is their first off the line.Maybe soon after they decided to go with meer-lined pipes and also changed the logo to what you see now? It would be super cool to learn more about but i have been drawing blanks on the web. Will hold of smoking it till i find out some more about it.


----------



## MarkC

Very Cool. Hope you find out something; I'd love to know more of the story!


----------



## steinr1

Shemp75 said:


> Its marked Pioneer Deluxe. I know of the Pioneer company that makes primarily meer-lined briars and the "P" logo is different. This is 100% briar. and as you can see the "P" is in a circle.The letter states that this is their first off the line.Maybe soon after they decided to go with meer-lined pipes and also changed the logo to what you see now? It would be super cool to learn more about but i have been drawing blanks on the web. Will hold of smoking it till i find out some more about it.


Speaking as a single make collector mtself, you might want to look into this further. Given the provenance of this pipe it could be very valuable indeed to the right co9llector. The trick would be finding them...


----------



## phinz




----------



## Dr. Plume

Wow


----------



## Stonedog

Scott, nice haul! What is the pipe with the clear stem?


----------



## phinz

Stonedog said:


> Scott, nice haul! What is the pipe with the clear stem?


It's a La Rocca Donna.


----------



## mcgreggor57

Where you in Louisville or did you mail order from J Paul?


----------



## phinz

mcgreggor57 said:


> Where you in Louisville or did you mail order from J Paul?


I was in Louisville for the weekend. Had a great time. Managed to get to Oxmoor Smoke, Buffalo Trace, Four Roses, Wild Turkey, Woodford Reserve, Against the Grain, New Albanian, Proof on Main, Jockey Silks and the Slugger tour. Also ate at BJ's, Al Watan and BoomBozz.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Ohh I like some buffalo trace


----------



## steinr1

phinz said:


>


Nice lot. I'm boosting the Peterson Special 2012 Reserve myself. I'm rapidly becoming an aromatic fan.


----------



## jheiliger

Dr. Plume said:


> Ohh I like some buffalo trace


+1 Lots of this...


----------



## steinr1

Just look at these...

'www.had_to_redact_the_url_due_to_naughty_cigars_on_sale____I_will_try_to_post_a_picture_of_this_fantastic_pipe.co.uk'

For God's sake - someone buy the Northern Briars Sea Urchin before I do!

SEE!
View attachment 73963


----------



## Dr. Plume

Pretty!


----------



## AStateJB

Looks like a great pipe for a Squid... Someone hide my credit and debit cards from me please!


----------



## ProbateGeek

AStateJB said:


> Looks like a great pipe for a Squid... Someone hide my credit and debit cards from me please!


Ha, HA! I immediately thought the same thing: eight arms (count 'em) . . . A Squid pipe!


----------



## AStateJB

ProbateGeek said:


> Ha, HA! I immediately thought the same thing: eight arms (count 'em) . . . A Squid pipe!


I found one at pipes2smoke.com... No risk of me buying it though, considering the price tag.


----------



## 36Bones

phinz said:


>


Scott, excellent haul, brother!


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> Ha, HA! I immediately thought the same thing: eight arms (count 'em) . . . A Squid pipe!


Absolutely. Eight. And sea urchins have *FIVE*-fold symmetry. I will immediately contact the maker and demand a free pipe or he'll risk the full wrath of the Trade Descriptions Act 1968 and its amendments.


----------



## gahdzila

Just bought this guy from a member of the DG forum, a wire carved Starfire 83


----------



## Dr. Plume

gahdzila said:


> Just bought this guy from a member of the DG forum, a wire carved Starfire 83


Ooooo ahhhhh oooooo ahhhh me like! Nice pipe!


----------



## AStateJB

Very nice, Cliff!


----------



## gahdzila

Thanks, guys. It's too bad DG doesn't make nice pipes like this anymore. Don't get me wrong, I love the new ones too. But the fit and finish of these older ones is much nicer.


----------



## Dr. Plume

I love the look of a good looking briar but I don't want to smoking anything but the meer any more. Maybe I just need a dr. G


----------



## Madcaddyman

Just picked up some Christmas cheer for the holidays....hope it holds me over till the 1st of Jan. :eyebrows:


----------



## Dr. Plume

Madcaddyman said:


> Just picked up some Christmas cheer for the holidays....hope it holds me over till the 1st of Jan. :eyebrows:


Is that a bc meer lined briar I see?? If so let us know how she smokes. There's a few of them at my BM and I want to know if I should pull the trigger so to speak.


----------



## AStateJB

Very nice acquisition! Let me know what you think of that Collingwood. It had a little too much cherry for me, iirc.


----------



## Madcaddyman

Dr. Plume said:


> Is that a bc meer lined briar I see?? If so let us know how she smokes. There's a few of them at my BM and I want to know if I should pull the trigger so to speak.


No, it's DG meer briar. It's the second one I got. I got my first one this past summer & love it. I use it very often & I highly recommend it, so go ahead & pull that trigger.


----------



## Madcaddyman

AStateJB said:


> Very nice acquisition! Let me know what you think of that Collingwood. It had a little too much cherry for me, iirc.


Collingwood has become my favorite Canadian Rye. We cant get it in Quebec so I go Ontario time to time just to pickup 2 or 3 bottles. I just love the stuff!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Tad kicked in again....

1lb of Dan Tobacco Devils Holiday
4 8oz and 2 2oz tins of C&D Chestnuts Roasting
8oz of H&H Egg Nog
8oz of H&H Patroon Island
4oz of H&H Anniversary Kake
8oz of Brigadier Black Alamo
8oz of Esoterica Peacehaven
2oz tin of Esoterica Tilbury
2 2oz tins of Butera Pelican










Also PAD kicked in and i picked up 4 more 4 digit Kaywoodies. All of them need a bit of restoring so now i have some projects.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Tad kicked in again....


"Kicked in"? More like kicked you in the f'in head! :tongue1:
That's like 6 pounds of 'baccy!

With 4 new pipes - Merry Christmas indeed, Patrick!
:thumb:


----------



## Dr. Plume

ProbateGeek said:


> "Kicked in"? More like kicked you in the f'in head! :tongue1:
> That's like 6 pounds of 'baccy!
> 
> With 4 new pipes - Merry Christmas indeed, Patrick!
> :thumb:


That is the level of tad and pad that goes beyond the limits of the forum to describe.


----------



## gahdzila

Nice haul, Patrick!

PAD is wrapping its filthy tendrils around me again. The tiny voice in the back of my head is whispering, "I sold the LePeltier, so there's money in the PayFriend! And these don't come along every day!"

Old Western Dr Grabow Westbrook Smoking Pipe | eBay

Hard to tell the condition from the pics, but it seemed a worthwhile gamble, as this shape isn't terribly common.


----------



## steinr1

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Tad kicked in again....
> 
> 1lb of Dan Tobacco Devils Holiday
> 4 8oz and 2 2oz tins of C&D Chestnuts Roasting
> 8oz of H&H Egg Nog
> 8oz of H&H Patroon Island
> 4oz of H&H Anniversary Kake
> 8oz of Brigadier Black Alamo
> 8oz of Esoterica Peacehaven
> 2oz tin of Esoterica Tilbury
> 2 2oz tins of Butera Pelican
> 
> Also PAD kicked in and i picked up 4 more 4 digit Kaywoodies. All of them need a bit of restoring so now i have some projects.


Yes, that does sound like an acceptable minimum...

While I'm about it, here is my freshly restored Ropp Symphonie. A little more polish to the stem to go. Comparable to the new and revolutionary "Stem" pipe (I think - it had some stupid name) that was chattered about a while ago - $800 "worth" of plastic pipe. They made a claim to be the first polished plastic pipe with a briar liner. So here is one from the late 1980s. I paid considerably less than $800 for it...

View attachment 73972


----------



## steinr1

gahdzila said:


> Nice haul, Patrick!
> 
> PAD is wrapping its filthy tendrils around me again. The tiny voice in the back of my head is whispering, "I sold the LePeltier, so there's money in the PayFriend! And these don't come along every day!"
> 
> Old Western Dr Grabow Westbrook Smoking Pipe | eBay
> 
> Hard to tell the condition from the pics, but it seemed a worthwhile gamble, as this shape isn't terribly common.


I think I read that the DG Westbrook was a promotional range for something or other. I got one of these in a lot on eBay a year or so ago. A quite small acorn(ish) style one - not that dissimilar to the "Old Western". Quite a pretty little pipe which cleaned up splendidly and is a good smoker. I can see why you like them. Anyway, thought you were probably the guy to confirm or deny the "promotional" thing.

(Probably stamped on it - but the type is so small that my eyes aren't up to the task.)


----------



## gahdzila

Honestly, Robert, I'm just barely scratching the surface. I own several current model DGs, but this will be only my third out-of-production estate. There's been a dizzying number of different lines and shapes over the years, and not a huge amount of information (at least, not that I've found). The guys on the DG forum speak a whole different language - for instance, that last pipe I posted a pic of sure looks like a bent bulldog to me, but to them it is obviously an 83 (shape number). They are a super friendly bunch, but I hate to be the dunce that asks a bunch of stupid questions all the time, so I mostly just read and try to keep up.

To answer your question, I believe you are correct that the Westbrook was some sort of promotional release, though I couldn't tell you with any certainty.


----------



## gahdzila

Robert, your post got me curious, so I did a little digging. Apparently, the Westbrook was a coupon pipe - one saved a number of coupons from pouches of RJ Reynolds pipe tobacco and mailed them in with a couple of bucks, and got himself a Westbrook. The only DG with an orange colored spade on the stem. Produced from the mid 1950s to the late 1980s.


----------



## Longer ash

picked up these cute little squatty mason jars at Walmart 4.00 for 4 jars not the cheapest they hold 8oz or 250ml



















they got one more box I might get that one also


----------



## GlassEye

I have eight of those squat 8oz jars, and I won't be buying any more. They are difficult to pack, don't stack, a good bit more expensive than the dozen pack of regular jars and the rings are more likely to loosen or strip with the larger diameter.


----------



## Longer ash

GlassEye said:


> I have eight of those squat 8oz jars, and I won't be buying any more. They are difficult to pack, don't stack, a good bit more expensive than the dozen pack of regular jars and the rings are more likely to loosen or strip with the larger diameter.


yea I was wondering about the negatives I did notice they do not stack very well thanks for the input


----------



## Andrewdk

Walker briar works has the MM great dane egg shape back in stock. Ordered one and a diplomat. Been wanting both for a while.


----------



## MarkC

gahdzila said:


> Just bought this guy from a member of the DG forum, a wire carved Starfire 83


I was about to post a comment about how awesome that pipe was, and it dawned on my what "DG" stood for. I'm gobsmacked. I'm beside myself. I'm jealous as hell.


----------



## steinr1

MarkC said:


> I was about to post a comment about how awesome that pipe was, and it dawned on my what "DG" stood for. I'm gobsmacked. I'm beside myself. I'm jealous as hell.


Thought I'd spring to defense... Not quite newly acquired, but here is my only DG. I now know (thanks to our local DG expert...) that this pipe was free with enough cereal box tops (well, coupons from RJ Reynolds tobacco anyway...). Pretty good, I think, with that in mind.

View attachment 74000


----------



## gahdzila

Thanks, Mark!

Robert, that's a nice looking pipe!

Jason - I have a few of those jars. I like them quite a bit! No, they don't stack well at all. But, a small 4 ounce jelly jar will sit on top of one of them, and I don't build tall jar towers anyway. I use these jars mainly for open tins. The wide bottom means most flakes can lay down flat in the jar without getting squished and broken up.


----------



## pipinho

am i the only one that just stacks the jars with the boxes?


----------



## steinr1

pipinho said:


> am i the only one that just stacks the jars with the boxes?


You might be. What do you mean? Putting sealed tins into jars? I do that with snuff, but the tins are not that well sealed.


----------



## MarkC

pipinho said:


> am i the only one that just stacks the jars with the boxes?


I don't, but only because it would have messed with the organized layout of my tobacco cabinet. Of course, now that I'm playing tetris with the cabinet, I wish I'd held on to the boxes!


----------



## laloin

woohoo markC left my some hamburger veemaster 2 bags getting a dirt nap


----------



## AStateJB

Went to Springfield, MO to visit my sister and got a gift certificate to Just for Him for Christmas! Score!!! 

Of course we stopped by before we left. Here's the damage, which only cost me $15.


----------



## Dr. Plume

I love grey havens....... And fvf


----------



## ProbateGeek

Dr. Plume said:


> I love grey havens....... And fvf


Dave? Uh, HELLO! By the above remark you aren't intending to slight our beloved 1792 Flake, are you?

I sure hope not - but if so, a grave sin of omission .. :nono:


----------



## gahdzila

Terry, you've given everyone on the board 1792 fever...including me. I'm gonna have to open this tin soon. Nice score, Josh!


----------



## Dr. Plume

ProbateGeek said:


> Dave? Uh, HELLO! By the above remark you aren't intending to slight our beloved 1792 Flake, are you?
> 
> I sure hope not - but if so, a grave sin of omission .. :nono:


I did not care for 1792 when I tried it about a month ago. However it is high time that I tried it again. Basically what happened was I got it lit and was smoking fine. Super strong just plain tobacco taste which is fine for me, but then I took a huge and I mean huge retrohale of it and it sent me weezing like a drunken bum with a cold. Thought I just accidently inhaled or something I did it a second time. My throat took a day to recover and I havent smoked it since.


----------



## ProbateGeek

gahdzila said:


> Terry, you've given everyone on the board 1792 fever...including me. I'm gonna have to open this tin soon. Nice score, Josh!


Dammit, Clifford - a *closed* tin of pipe tobacco is no better than a paperweight or a medium-sized rock. 
Now do your pre-destined part in aiding the tobacco in the fulfillment of its very nature - OPEN IT, for God's sake!

p


----------



## ProbateGeek

Dr. Plume said:


> I did not care for 1792 when I tried it about a month ago. However it is high time that I tried it again. Basically what happened was I got it lit and was smoking fine. Super strong just plain tobacco taste which is fine for me, but then I took a huge and I mean huge retrohale of it and it sent me weezing like a drunken bum with a cold. Thought I just accidently inhaled or something I did it a second time. My throat took a day to recover and I havent smoked it since.


Ah, yes - I now remember that story. Understood - do try it again. Or not - send it all TO ME! 
Bwa-ha-ha. . .!


----------



## Desertlifter

AStateJB said:


> Went to Springfield, MO to visit my sister and got a gift certificate to Just for Him for Christmas! Score!!!
> Of course we stopped by before we left. Here's the damage, which only cost me $15.


Nice! Can't beat that - really can't beat that for $15!

Think that I have some 1792 Flake in the sample stash waiting for me - have to dig that out.


----------



## steinr1

Dr. Plume said:


> I did not care for 1792 when I tried it about a month ago. However it is high time that I tried it again. Basically what happened was I got it lit and was smoking fine. Super strong just plain tobacco taste which is fine for me, but then I took a huge and I mean huge retrohale of it and it sent me weezing like a drunken bum with a cold. Thought I just accidently inhaled or something I did it a second time. My throat took a day to recover and I havent smoked it since.


I've been quite enjoying the rest of the tin since its initial, near puke-inducing, outing. Maybe I've been a bit more careful with it, but the vitamin N kick doesn't seen to be the same. I've noticed this with St, Bruno in the past as well.


----------



## ProbateGeek

steinr1 said:


> I've been quite enjoying the rest of the tin since its initial, near puke-inducing, outing. Maybe I've been a bit more careful with it, but *the vitamin N kick doesn't seen to be the same*. I've noticed this with St, Bruno in the past as well.


Robert, you're now well on your way to becoming the 1792-fiend we all are destined to be, as our birthright (birthrights?). 
Bwahaha!


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> Robert, you're now well on your way to becoming the 1792-fiend we all are destined to be, as our birthright (birthrights?).
> Bwahaha!


Hmmmm. I do kind of doubt it. Although St. Bruno no longer kicks my ass, it's only a very occasional smoke for me. Lovely complex aromas of a type I enjoy, but it's not something I could smoke all day long. Possibly like 1792. Or indeed Condor Long-Cut which I do love, but tire of quickly.

Just finished purchase of a couple of Ropp bent "Montagnardes" - pictures will be posted in good time. Also another couple of Ropps over the last few days. And more still to bid on in the coming week. Bloody collection. It's starting to take over.

Bon Noël to all.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Well, I've waited a good 5 weeks or so to open this Christmas gift to myself. At my house we're pretending that my wife picked this out for me, but in truth I bought it from indiogsmoke (thanks John) when he offered up a couple of his pipes recently. I had had my eye on this since I first started pipes and read a nice story John had written concerning one possible history of the pipe.

This is my first Pre-Republic Peterson, a 1948 Killarney Apple.


































I had hoped to find my good camera, but last night's search was futile. 'Cause it is a pretty pipe, especially one that's going on 65 years.

I understand from John that he smoked only Irish Flake in it, and I may keep that tradition going - it seems the perfect pipe for this flake. I'm heading out to give her a go - what a great wife I have! :wink:


----------



## AStateJB

Very nice looking pipe, Terry! Let me know what you think of the P-lip.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Josh - this is the second P-lip I've smoked. The first, well... I just didn't care for the pipe (too small and light). 

This one. Man, this is the smoothest, quietest (?) smoker I've ever had the pleasure of puffing on. Which has nothing to do with the P-lip, I'm sure, it's just a good, good pipe. I'm thinking it must have something to do with the minimal turbulence going on inside as you smoke it. What else could it be? It puts out tons of smoke (at least with some rubbed out Irish Flake), smokes slow and barely warm to the touch, and seems completely dry throughout the smoke. Some pipes just are made right, even if they start out life as a lower-end Killarney, like this one. 

I'm heading out for round two! :wink:


----------



## AStateJB

Sounds great, Terry! Glad you're enjoying it. :tu


----------



## Dr. Plume

It's a pretty pipe


----------



## ProbateGeek

I guess to answer Josh's question, I don't see THAT much of a difference with a P-lip. I understand the design is meant to direct the smoke away from one's tongue, but I don't think the direction of the smoke or the tongue's proximity to the bit is what contributes to tongue bite. It's the alkalinity of the smoke itself (in my opinion) that some are more sensitive to than others. I enjoy smoking a P-lip pretty much the same as when smoking a fishtail, I guess is what I'm trying to say.

The only drawback to this particular pipe is that I'm naturally a clencher. This stem has very little surface area that's right for clenching, and more importantly, I do not want to put any teeth marks on this thing - it's practically an antique in my eyes. I will just have to enjoy it for what it is, and leave my clenching for my forever stem and pipes I've put a rubber pipe bit on. A very small price to pay for such an excellent experience.


----------



## Stonedog

There was a Savinelli 403 rusticated churchwarden waiting under the tree this morning. For those that caught me mentioning this in the good morning thread, it looks like smokingpipes had free shipping for purchases over $75 so there was no need to bundle any tins with the order.... Still, I'm thrilled to have my "hobbit pipe" and have some SG Choc Flake drying for the inaugural bowl.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Stonedog said:


> There was a Savinelli 403 rusticated churchwarden waiting under the tree this morning. For those that caught me mentioning this in the good morning thread, it looks like smokingpipes had free shipping for purchases over $75 so there was no need to bundle any tins with the order.... Still, I'm thrilled to have my "hobbit pipe" and have some SG Choc Flake drying for the inaugural bowl.


Hey, Jon. Congrats on the new pipe - but nothing like a photo to truly capture the moment, you know? :wink:


----------



## Stonedog

ProbateGeek said:


> Hey, Jon. Congrats on the new pipe - but nothing like a photo to truly capture the moment, you know? :wink:


Of course!










Sorry for the bad cell phone pic. I used my new LG Optimus G which is a real powerhouse with quad core 1.5GHz processor. Unfortunately the camera is only adequate...


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> This is my first Pre-Republic Peterson, a 1948 Killarney Apple.


Nice pipe. Just the sort of thing I go for myself. Not too big, not too small and very well looked after. Simply "a pipe". Something to smoke. If only it didn't have the P-Lip... As has been scientifically proven, these are an abomination against the law of God and man both.


----------



## steinr1

Stonedog said:


> Of course!
> Sorry for the bad cell phone pic. I used my new LG Optimus G which is a real powerhouse with quad core 1.5GHz processor. Unfortunately the camera is only adequate...


This pipe still looks like it may be unsmoked. Shome mishtake, shurely...


----------



## szyzk

This was a gift from my wife for Christmas:








\
8oz Meridian (she nailed that one) and a Brebbia Ninja - please excuse the cat butt in the top of the photo









It's not as big as it looks, and the ridge along the front of the bowl & the ridges that sweep up the sides really give it an interesting shape!

I'm thinking this one is going to be a dedicated Meridian pipe, it only seems fitting!


----------



## DanR

Lovely pipe, Andrew. You've got a nice collection going. And 8oz of Meridian is a true Lat-head's delight. Double brownie points to Mrs. Szyzk. I sure hope you got her something nice!


----------



## Desertlifter

Nice pipe, and Meridian? Yum!


----------



## szyzk

DanR said:


> Lovely pipe, Andrew. You've got a nice collection going. And 8oz of Meridian is a true Lat-head's delight. Double brownie points to Mrs. Szyzk. I sure hope you got her something nice!


I think I did well when buying gifts for her - it's nice to still have some surprises after living with each other for 9 years, though!



Desertlifter said:


> Nice pipe, and Meridian? Yum!


That was a total surprise. She was either listening to me drone on about tobacco at some point (which is possible since her work schedule is slightly different than mine one or two times a week, which means she comes and hangs out at the shop for an hour until I finish for the day - we work a block from each other, so carpooling is go!) or it was a happy mistake. Either way, I can't wait to dig into the tin! And the pipe is just awesome, and all the more special since it came from her.


----------



## MarkC

Nice cat butt!


----------



## steinr1

@Szyzk

Andrew - that's a very yellow cob shown in your avatar. Is it corn-fed?


----------



## szyzk

MarkC said:


> Nice cat butt!


I attempted to get him away from the items before I snapped the picture. I failed.



steinr1 said:


> @Szyzk
> 
> Andrew - that's a very yellow cob shown in your avatar. Is it corn-fed?


My cell phone camera does... Well... Weird things to colors. Hence the banana-cob pipe and pink lipstick lips.


----------



## steinr1

One for the meerschaum addicts.

eBay | Pipe en ecume Pipe érotique Meerschaum pipe


----------



## Dr. Plume

Wow....can't say I want that one.


----------



## mcgreggor57

Picked this up from Marty @ PulversBriar.com:










6 3/8" long, bowl 2" tall with a neat looking hexagonal shank.


----------



## Dr. Plume

mcgreggor57 said:


> Picked this up from Marty @ PulversBriar.com:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 3/8" long, bowl 2" tall with a neat looking hexagonal shank.


Beaut!


----------



## 36Bones

mcgreggor57 said:


> Picked this up from Marty @ PulversBriar.com:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 3/8" long, bowl 2" tall with a neat looking hexagonal shank.


I say it every time someone posts a picture about a meer. I really need to get one. ound:


----------



## AStateJB

36Bones said:


> I say it every time someone posts a picture about a meer. I really need to get one. ound:


Ditto!

One of these days...


----------



## Dr. Plume

Just do it estate meer on smoking pipes 50 bucks almost just bought it. 
Misc. Estate Unknown Meerschaum Lattice Bent Apple (with Case) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## snagstangl

Got a White Bar (black rusticated) wally frank I believe, a wally frank straight grain and a couple master crafts, the top one is imported briar made in italy and the lower one is Corsican Briar made in france. I know that these to makers bought big lots from many different companies so if they look familiar to you let me know what brands you think they might be. thanks,

Andrew


----------



## KBibbs

mcgreggor57 said:


> Picked this up from Marty @ PulversBriar.com:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 3/8" long, bowl 2" tall with a neat looking hexagonal shank.


So YOU'RE the one who snagged it! I was looking at that for a couple weeks trying to decide and I was leaning strongly towards buying it. Let me know how it ends up smoking


----------



## Desertlifter

AStateJB said:


> Ditto!
> 
> One of these days...


And the other ditto makes three. Congrats on that Cao - saw that and the price, and _just_ about pulled the trigger on it!


----------



## BigSarge

Dr. Plume said:


> Just do it estate meer on smoking pipes 50 bucks almost just bought it.
> Misc. Estate Unknown Meerschaum Lattice Bent Apple (with Case) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com


Wow that seems like a good deal. Somebody buy it before I spend more money I'm not supposed to!


----------



## Desertlifter

It's early....it's early!










1. Tobacco Cellar hasn't added Navigator yet - not the first GL Pease I've added from my control panel. Nice and easy!

2. Squadron Leader is on sale for only $8 a tin! Likewise many other SL blends. Should have picked up some Skiff Mixture as well - that is great stuff, and a nice counterpoint to SL.

3. First tin of HV. Nuff said.


----------



## mcgreggor57

KBibbs said:


> So YOU'RE the one who snagged it! I was looking at that for a couple weeks trying to decide and I was leaning strongly towards buying it. Let me know how it ends up smoking


 I saw one of his other meer's sell during the time I was debating one this one.


----------



## Dr. Plume

My gods tad just kicked in bad. When it comes in ill post a pic. That was bad......


----------



## Dr. Plume

Ok wife said make last tobacco order for a while...... 8oz c and d bayou morning, 8oz hh Louisiana red, 2 100g fm, and 1 100g of fmc. It wasn't in stock for a while so I didn't think I would get it. Guess I owe desertlifter a samples worth back.


----------



## MontyTheMooch

Dr. Plume said:


> Ok wife said make last tobacco order for a while...... 8oz c and d bayou morning, 8oz hh Louisiana red, 2 100g fm, and 1 100g of fmc. It wasn't in stock for a while so I didn't think I would get it. Guess I owe desertlifter a samples worth back.


Nice.  I picked up 2 tins of SG 1792 Flake and a tin of Firedance Flake. Both new to me so I'm looking forward to them.  I had to get the 1792 because of all of the suggestive selling with it being thrown around on the SPS this year. LOL.


----------



## Dr. Plume

MontyTheMooch said:


> Nice.  I picked up 2 tins of SG 1792 Flake and a tin of Firedance Flake. Both new to me so I'm looking forward to them.  I had to get the 1792 because of all of the suggestive selling with it being thrown around on the SPS this year. LOL.


Anyone ever think that the 1792 was given to everyone not because it was soooo good but because nobody wanted their tins of it? Sort of a re gifting thing on massive scale... Just saying there's another possibility here.


----------



## MontyTheMooch

Dr. Plume said:


> Anyone ever think that the 1792 was given to everyone not because it was soooo good but because nobody wanted their tins of it? Sort of a re gifting thing on massive scale... Just saying there's another possibility here.


The thought HAD crossed my mind. If it turns out I don't like it then it might be headed your way. LOL


----------



## Dr. Plume

:lol: oh god!


----------



## ProbateGeek

MontyTheMooch said:


> Nice.  I picked up 2 tins of SG 1792 Flake and a tin of Firedance Flake. Both new to me so I'm looking forward to them.  *I had to get the 1792 because of all of the suggestive selling with it being thrown around on the SPS this year.* LOL.


What? Really?

Hadn't noticed...


----------



## ProbateGeek

Dr. Plume said:


> Anyone ever think that the 1792 was given to everyone not because it was soooo good but because nobody wanted their tins of it? Sort of a re gifting thing on massive scale... Just saying there's another possibility here.


Dave. No. I noticed no one was giving away their OPEN tins. THAT would be an indication of the near HERESY you are supposing.

Watch yourself, son. This is the internet - once you blaspheme, it cannot be taken back.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Just a theory can't rule anything out till I try it again. I did notice a clock made out of it maybe all the tin was good for? Yes yes I know I suppose that's blasphemy too. Ah well I stink at this politically correct stuff. What is the current punishment for blasphemy against 1792??


----------



## ProbateGeek

Dr. Plume said:


> . . . I did notice a clock made out of it maybe all the tin was good for?


Hee, hee - good.


Dr. Plume said:


> What is the current punishment for blasphemy against 1792??


I believe you will find out soon enough, as Robert's "pipe of horror" will no doubt arrive at your doorstep preloaded with 1792 - a very tough penance for your absolution, my son.


----------



## MontyTheMooch

ProbateGeek said:


> Hee, hee - good.
> 
> I believe you will find out soon enough, as Robert's "pipe of horror" will no doubt arrive at your doorstep preloaded with 1792 - a very tough penance for your absolution, my son.


Pipe of Horror?


----------



## AStateJB

MontyTheMooch said:


> Pipe of Horror?


:doh: Now you went and did it...


----------



## ProbateGeek

MontyTheMooch said:


> Pipe of Horror?


Ahem - http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/321177-horrid-pipes-smokes-having-smoked-moves.html


----------



## nikonnut

ProbateGeek said:


> Hee, hee - good.
> 
> I believe you will find out soon enough, as Robert's "pipe of horror" will no doubt arrive at your doorstep preloaded with 1792 - a very tough penance for your absolution, my son.


If it was Absolute penance for Absolute absolution (wait. What?) wouldn't it be loaded with Mixture 79? :rofl: I actually have no idea whats going on but I'm betting 3 in 1 oil SUCKS as a topping! See? I read the post :tu

Oh and grabbed a tin of Erinmore flake and a tin of Devils Holiday just for kicks...


----------



## MontyTheMooch

ProbateGeek said:


> Ahem - http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/321177-horrid-pipes-smokes-having-smoked-moves.html


Duuuuuuuude. I can see why he's shipping it to France.


----------



## 36Bones

Just placed an order at P&C. 4oz Anni Kake, 4oz Mississippi River, 100gr FMC, 4oz of Luxury Navy Flake and finally 2 tins of 1792. Let the New Year begin!


----------



## Dr. Plume

AStateJB said:


> :doh: Now you went and did it...


Yes but after I smoke m79 in the horror pipe he is getting it soooooo. Who is worse off? I hope arrives tomorrow because I am heading off to England for vacation on the first and I won't get it till I get back.


----------



## Desertlifter

MontyTheMooch said:


> Nice.  I picked up 2 tins of SG 1792 Flake and a tin of Firedance Flake. Both new to me so I'm looking forward to them.  I had to get the 1792 because of all of the suggestive selling with it being thrown around on the SPS this year. LOL.


Suggestive selling? Like this?


----------



## AStateJB

Desertlifter said:


> Suggestive selling? Like this?


Friggin hilarious!!! RG for you!


----------



## Dr. Plume

This arrived in the mail this morning...... Yayay 
Another slightly older imp lattice is quite impressive it is actually floating lattice as you can see under each hole to the others I have no idea how they do that. Little smaller airway than my other imp and even though it is older and looked like screw tenon and maybe it still is looks push pull to me with nylon tenon and mortise.








More pics to come on the meer detective thread today for sure.


----------



## steinr1

MontyTheMooch said:


> Duuuuuuuude. I can see why he's shipping it to France.


They are a stylish people and it is a stylish pipe.


----------



## jheiliger

steinr1 said:


> ...and it is a stylish pipe.


IMAO!

...or possibly a lab experiment gone wrong.


----------



## Dr. Plume

steinr1 said:


> They are a stylish people and it is a stylish pipe.


You all do know I am not actually French right?


----------



## steinr1

Dr. Plume said:


> You all do know I am not actually French right?


The lady doth protest too much, methinks.


----------



## AStateJB

Dr. Plume said:


> You all do know I am not actually French right?


I'm sorry... What did you say? You seem to have a frog in your accent. :lolat:


----------



## Dr. Plume

I am in a funny situation here. The French don't except me and now the Americans don't either...... Don't even get me started on the Brits.


----------



## Desertlifter

Dr. Plume said:


> I am in a funny situation here. The French don't except me and now the Americans don't either...... Don't even get me started on the Brits.


Odd - one would think that the lack of French acceptance would create default acceptance elsewhere.

Ah well - there's always Spain. Lloret de Mar is lovely....


----------



## ProbateGeek

Oh well. When PAD hits, why fight it?

Just ordered this Stanwell Antique (21) estate pipe from smokingpipes.










Of course, I had to add a Petersons leather one pipe tobacco pouch to balance out the packing. That's understandable, right?

Lord, help me...


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> Oh well. When PAD hits, why fight it?
> 
> Just ordered this Stanwell Antique (21) estate pipe from smokingpipes.
> 
> Of course, I had to add a leather tobacco pouch to balance out the packing. That's understandable, right?
> 
> Lord, help me...


Purty pipe! Missed that one last time I trolled the estate section. Good for my wallet!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Desertlifter said:


> Purty pipe! Missed that one last time I trolled the estate section. Good for my wallet!


Yeah, it was this morning's email that sent me to browse the new estate pipes - happens every time. Perhaps I should get off their mailing list. One of these days...


----------



## 36Bones

And the PAD has kicked in for 2013 already. :wink: The search for my long overdue Meer has begun.....stay tuned.


----------



## Dr. Plume

36Bones said:


> And the PAD has kicked in for 2013 already. :wink: The search for my long overdue Meer has begun.....stay tuned.


Sweet!


----------



## snagstangl

My TAD went into overdrive right before christmas, needless to say no need to buy anything for the rest of the year, like that will happen. If anyone wants samples of any of the tubs, just pm me, or the brigadier black's i have all four as well.









got 14 oz of anglers dream
12 of kentucky club continental blend
whitehall black tie 14 oz
heine's blend 14 oz

2 oz vermont meet candy
2 oz Mclleland 5100 red cake
50g devils haliday
2 oz chestnuts roasitng
H&H patroon island
""saratoga summer
""old tartan
""clasic burley kake
McClelland domincan glory
Rattrays Red rapparee
Brigader Black: waterloo, Gettysberg, and Alamo
pipe cleaners galore


----------



## gahdzila

Nice haul, Andrew! :thumb:


----------



## szyzk

Woo-hoo! I have a 30-year-old, 8oz. tin of MacBaren's Plumcake on the way.


----------



## jheiliger

Where does one find such a thing, Andrew?


----------



## szyzk

jheiliger said:


> Where does one find such a thing, Andrew?


The evil, dastardly eBay!

Disclosure: I purchased the tin only for display/collectors purposes, NOT to consume the tobacco within.

ipe: :evil: ipe:

Further disclosure: I'll hex anyone who bids up my current winning bids on Revelation & Country Doctor - and one of the tins of Bengal Slices is MINE MINE ALL MINE!


----------



## Desertlifter

snagstangl said:


> My TAD went into overdrive right before christmas, needless to say no need to buy anything for the rest of the year, like that will happen. If anyone wants samples of any of the tubs, just pm me, or the brigadier black's i have all four as well.
> got 14 oz of anglers dream
> 12 of kentucky club continental blend
> whitehall black tie 14 oz
> heine's blend 14 oz
> 
> 2 oz vermont meet candy
> 2 oz Mclleland 5100 red cake
> 50g devils haliday
> 2 oz chestnuts roasitng
> H&H patroon island
> ""saratoga summer
> ""old tartan
> ""clasic burley kake
> McClelland domincan glory
> Rattrays Red rapparee
> Brigader Black: waterloo, Gettysberg, and Alamo
> pipe cleaners galore


Whoa! :jaw:


----------



## Desertlifter

szyzk said:


> Woo-hoo! I have a 30-year-old, 8oz. tin of MacBaren's Plumcake on the way.


Oh.....yum.


----------



## mikebjrtx

szyzk said:


> The evil, dastardly eBay!
> 
> Disclosure: I purchased the tin only for display/collectors purposes, NOT to consume the tobacco within.
> 
> ipe: :evil: ipe:
> 
> Further disclosure: I'll hex anyone who bids up my current winning bids on Revelation & Country Doctor - and one of the tins of Bengal Slices is MINE MINE ALL MINE!


So you got it. I was gonna smoke it. It may sit for a while but I dont have any tobacco or booze that isn't meant to be consumed.


----------



## szyzk

mikebjrtx said:


> So you got it. I was gonna smoke it. It may sit for a while but I dont have any tobacco or booze that isn't meant to be consumed.


Mike, I was trying to be humorous with the disclosure... Of course, this is why I'm not paid to be a comedian.

I'm going to smoke it, and since you were bidding on it I'll send you a sample!


----------



## laloin

bought a couple of tins of FVF. An my friend from London was nice enough to bring me a couple of pouches of St bruno to enjoy


----------



## MarkC

szyzk said:


> Disclosure: I purchased the tin only for display/collectors purposes, NOT to consume the tobacco within.
> 
> :


Of course not; who would even think of such a thing? :lol:


----------



## jobes2007

szyzk said:


> The evil, dastardly eBay!
> 
> Disclosure: I purchased the tin only for display/collectors purposes, NOT to consume the tobacco within.
> 
> ipe: :evil: ipe:
> 
> Further disclosure: I'll hex anyone who bids up my current winning bids on Revelation & Country Doctor - and one of the tins of Bengal Slices is MINE MINE ALL MINE!


Dude, I thought you were being serious at first and my immediate thought was "How much can I pay this guy for that!?" haha. Post pictures when you get it, should be cool


----------



## snagstangl




----------



## 36Bones

szyzk said:


> Woo-hoo! I have a 30-year-old, 8oz. tin of MacBaren's Plumcake on the way.


Glad you got it, Andrew. I looked at that item on Ebay for a couple of days. Congrats!


----------



## luckybro2

snagstangl said:


> View attachment 42335


Wow. That's a lot of baccy. How long will that take you to smoke up?


----------



## snagstangl

At that rate I smoke, it will take years, if anyone wants samples from the tubs or brigader black let me know.


----------



## pipinho

does anyone else have have trouble uploading pics?


----------



## Dr. Plume

Not really but the best way to do it is photo bucket upload and copy paste image code into post.


----------



## 36Bones

Dr. Plume said:


> Not really but the best way to do it is photo bucket upload and copy paste image code into post.


Photobucket is what I use and I've never had any trouble pasting pics to my posts.


----------



## pipinho




----------



## luckybro2

Photo Bucket to the rescue. Sweet looking pipe. What did it go for?


----------



## ChronoB

Nice Parker, Benjamin. Very jealous of that pipe.


----------



## pipinho

i think i paid 26 bucks for it. the stem was completely oxidized when i opened the box, it was grey. After about an hour of elbow grease and barkeeper's friend it looked much better


----------



## luckybro2

pipinho said:


> i think i paid 26 bucks for it. the stem was completely oxidized when i opened the box, it was grey. After about an hour of elbow grease and barkeeper's friend it looked much better


You did a great job cleaning up that pipe and the price was a steal.


----------



## Stonedog

Stonedog said:


> Have you ever won an auction on eBay and then immediately thought "Oh crap, what did I just do?!".
> 
> On a completely unrelated note, this half of an old Peterson Jade 65 is now mine:


Well, this finally arrived along with it's highly oxidized and broken stem. The rim is in bad shape from over cleaning and there were still shreds of baccy in the bowl. It also has a very strong scent that I can only assume is lakeland "perfume". In fact it smells exactly like the vegetarian Indian restaurant I used to frequent. The restaurant is in a strip and shares a wall with a cigar shop... Not unpleasant, but not really what I was hoping for. Was this worth $27 plus shipping? Probably not.


----------



## szyzk

Stonedog said:


> Well, this finally arrived along with it's highly oxidized and broken stem. The rim is in bad shape from over cleaning and there were still shreds of baccy in the bowl. It also has a very strong scent that I can only assume is lakeland "perfume". In fact it smells exactly like the vegetarian Indian restaurant I used to frequent. The restaurant is in a strip and shares a wall with a cigar shop... Not unpleasant, but not really what I was hoping for. Was this worth $27 plus shipping? Probably not.


Hmmm... How bad is the rim? I'll need a proper lakeland pipe after my Hackert cob eventually disintegrates into nothing... That would give me time to track down a replacement stem.


----------



## Longer ash

got my 2nd meer in today










and my 16 oz. of anni kake and will be my first bowl in the new meer also first time trying anni kake sounds like a good time


----------



## pipinho

luckybro2 said:


> You did a great job cleaning up that pipe and the price was a steal.


yes it was an she is an amazing smoker. the small bowl makes it perfect for a plug pipe. been breaking it in with some G.L Pease jacknife Plug and peterson's perfect plug


----------



## ProbateGeek

I really need a new phone - ya know, for the better camera? :biggrin:










Here are two new acquisitions that came in this week, sort of delayed Christmas presents to myself. One is a new Sasieni 4Dot Ruff Root Rusticated Bent Volcano.










I haven't smoked it yet, but I am not pleased that a pipe cleaner doesn't go through to the bowl - I hate that. I may have to take a small rat tail file and see if I can do some damage to the obstruction.

The other is an estate Stanwell Antique (21).










Tried it out last night, and it smokes very, very well. Broke it in with some Royal Yacht, and it was sublime. I wish the bit was a bit more substantial, but I am really happy with it.

With a 1.5 pounds of 1792 Flake, 5 tins of Peterson Irish Flake, a tin of Hamborger Veermaster (plus a free one on the way) and about 1/4 of Brown "Happy" Bogie, some pipe nails and other assorted accessories, this has been my biggest pipe week so far. If only I had thought to have some jars ready...


----------



## jheiliger

Really nice looking pipes, Terry! That's a pretty great week for acquisitions...


----------



## 36Bones

ProbateGeek said:


> I really need a new phone - ya know, for the better camera? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are two new acquisitions that came in this week, sort of delayed Christmas presents to myself. One is a new Sasieni 4Dot Ruff Root Rusticated Bent Volcano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't smoked it yet, but I am not pleased that a pipe cleaner doesn't go through to the bowl - I hate that. I may have to take a small rat tail file and see if I can do some damage to the obstruction.
> 
> The other is an estate Stanwell Antique (21).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried it out last night, and it smokes very, very well. Broke it in with some Royal Yacht, and it was sublime. I wish the bit was a bit more substantial, but I am really happy with it.
> 
> With a 1.5 pounds of 1792 Flake, 5 tins of Peterson Irish Flake, a tin of Hamborger Veermaster (plus a free one on the way) and about 1/4 of Brown "Happy" Bogie, some pipe nails and other assorted accessories, this has been my biggest pipe week so far. If only I had thought to have some jars ready...


:faint:


----------



## MarkC

ProbateGeek said:


> I haven't smoked it yet, but I am not pleased that a pipe cleaner doesn't go through to the bowl - I hate that. I may have to take a small rat tail file and see if I can do some damage to the obstruction.


I hear you; I can't stand that. That said, that Sasieni is one beautiful pipe!


----------



## steinr1

It's tobacco and snuff stock-up time...

View attachment 74387


----------



## snagstangl

so let me get this straight... Smoking Kills? Nice haul.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Hey - how _IS_ that Peterson Special 2012 Reserve, anyway? Recommended?

:tongue:

Wasn't Dr. Plume looking for an online source for Capstan? Looks like Mr. Snuff has it (for $21.44).


----------



## MarkC

snagstangl said:


> so let me get this straight... Smoking Kills?


:lol: Just what I was thinking; I'm not quite clear on what it it they're trying to express here...


----------



## Dr. Plume

Not me I have it at the BM cheaper than that but thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## DanR

MarkC said:


> :lol: Just what I was thinking; I'm not quite clear on what it it they're trying to express here...


I think they mean to portray that in a good way, such as when my kids come home from school and say, "had an exam today, but I killed it!" At least that's the way I'm reading it... :lol:


----------



## steinr1

snagstangl said:


> so let me get this straight... Smoking Kills? Nice haul.


It's like living next to a waterfall. After a while you just don't hear it anymore.



ProbateGeek said:


> Hey - how _IS_ that Peterson Special 2012 Reserve, anyway? *Recommended*?


Highly. And it appears that it will remain so for some time.


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> I haven't smoked it yet, but I am not pleased that a pipe cleaner doesn't go through to the bowl - I hate that. I may have to take a small rat tail file and see if I can do some damage to the obstruction.


Just like my 4Dot! Mine smokes super! :tu Getting a pipe cleaner all the way through is sometimes "picky", but a slight bend and twist and it makes it easy enough. I don't have to fight it much. (The old FourDot pipes never have this problem, BTW.)


----------



## snagstangl

DanR said:


> I think they mean to portray that in a good way, such as when my kids come home from school and say, "had an exam today, but I killed it!" At least that's the way I'm reading it... :lol:


I think I prefer to think of it that way as well, Awesome !


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> Just like my 4Dot! Mine smokes super! :tu Getting a pipe cleaner all the way through is sometimes "picky", but a slight bend and twist and it makes it easy enough. I don't have to fight it much. (The old FourDot pipes never have this problem, BTW.)


I purposely got one like your, Jim - you introduced me to so many fine tobaccos, I figured you MUST know a little something. Well, except for the Lord Methley's...

The problem is the drilling of the draft hole. There is an obvious ridge just beyond the end of the tenon (the bowl side of the mortise, I suppose) that promises to give me years of trouble with a pipe cleaner. I am seriously considering picking up a narrow file with which to attempt a fix, albeit in slow stages. Kind of like taking a skilsaw to the siding of my perfectly good house back when I started my deck - pretty scary, but will most likely work out well.


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> I really need a new phone - ya know, for the better camera? :biggrin:
> 
> <snip!>
> I haven't smoked it yet, but I am not pleased that a pipe cleaner doesn't go through to the bowl - I hate that. I may have to take a small rat tail file and see if I can do some damage to the obstruction.
> 
> With a 1.5 pounds of 1792 Flake, 5 tins of Peterson Irish Flake, a tin of Hamborger Veermaster (plus a free one on the way) and about 1/4 of Brown "Happy" Bogie, some pipe nails and other assorted accessories, this has been my biggest pipe week so far. If only I had thought to have some jars ready...


My Bjarne saucer only allows tapered pipe cleaners to pass, and only while the pipe is warm. Won't pass them cold AT ALL. Also an annoyance, particularly with the propensity for bent pipes to gurgle a bit.

Still love that bjarne, though. My elephant's foot allows cleaners through no problem.


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> I purposely got one like your, Jim - you introduced me to so many fine tobaccos, I figured you MUST know a little something. Well, except for the Lord Methley's...
> 
> The problem is the drilling of the draft hole. There is an obvious ridge just beyond the end of the tenon (the bowl side of the mortise, I suppose) that promises to give me years of trouble with a pipe cleaner. I am seriously considering picking up a narrow file with which to attempt a fix, albeit in slow stages. Kind of like taking a skilsaw to the siding of my perfectly good house back when I started my deck - pretty scary, but will most likely work out well.


Hmm...got a Senior Reamer? That little drill bit might do the job for you, but in any case, I don't see how you could hurt much. I'd almost say you have to do it to keep it from junking up at that point. Like I said, mine isn't "serious", just a little finicky.


----------



## ProbateGeek

freestoke said:


> Hmm...got a Senior Reamer? That little drill bit might do the job for you, but in any case, I don't see how you could hurt much. I'd almost say you have to do it to keep it from junking up at that point. Like I said, mine isn't "serious", just a little finicky.


No, I've only got a cheap reamer set (works well) and a British Buttner of my dad's my older brother was kind enough to send my way. 
That hidden drill bit in the Senior Reamer (sounds vulgar) might do the trick, though.










Still thinking... and pipe still unsmoked.


----------



## freestoke

ProbateGeek said:


> the Senior Reamer (sounds vulgar)


Or terrifying, depending on your age group. eep:

Seems like any drill bit like that would work. (I'm posting this as an excuse to get in the above joke, but it's still true.)


----------



## Dr. Plume

Question:
What happens when you are in Dublin for a few days?
Answer: 
You visit peterson headquarters
Question: 
What happens when in Dublin and Peterson has a sale of 20 percent off of any pipe?
Answer:
Your wallet is lighter.

Introducing








Inside is








First Dublin shaped anything and first church warden


----------



## Machurtado

Dave that is one awesome looking pipe!


----------



## Dr. Plume

Machurtado said:


> Dave that is one awesome looking pipe!


Thanks it smokes great too broke it in with fm tonight.


----------



## Dr. Plume

Personally I love the baby pants in the background hahaha


----------



## steinr1

Dr. Plume said:


> Question:
> What happens when you are in Dublin for a few days?


Answer:

You drink an unfeasibly large amount of Guinness.

Always seems to work that way for me.


----------



## trenschler

Awesome pipe Dave! It'll be all the more special because you bought it in Dublin. Enjoy!


----------



## El wedo del milagro

That's a good lookin' pipe, Dave!


----------



## trenschler

I just acquired this beautiful 1997 Steve Weiner from forum member tylernim (thanks again Tyler!)









I think it is probably best described as a bent egg shape









Here it is displayed with my other 2 Steve Weiners









For those of you not familiar with Steve's work, here is the Pipedia article on him Weiner - Pipedia


----------



## Dr. Plume

Beauty's tony


----------



## nikonnut

Broke down and ordered a banded bent country country gentleman with a forever stem from Walker Briar Works plus a tin of marlin flake and some more PS LNF.


----------



## Andrewdk

Finally scored a few tins of Hamburger Veermaster when it's available from 4noggins, missed out on FVF though.


----------



## pipinho

I'm pretty sure it's a mountbatton, don't know why bit for some reason these smaller straight pipes just get to me. It's their elegance and simplicity..





The stem is heavily oxidizided but nothing a little elbow grease won't fix


----------



## pipinho

After cleaning up the stem a bit


----------



## pipinho




----------



## trenschler

^^ that's a beauty - let us know how it smokes.


----------



## trenschler

Andrewdk said:


> Finally scored a few tins of Hamburger Veermaster when it's available from 4noggins, missed out on FVF though.


shop around - everyone has it right now.


----------



## Machurtado

Here's my new meer from 4noggins! PAD is something I battle everyday and it won out last week :whoo:


----------



## DanR

Machurtado said:


> Here's my new meer from 4noggins! PAD is something I battle everyday and it won out last week :whoo:


Love it! Been thinking about a Meer myself lately. Just haven't found one that suits me yet. I like that one.


----------



## Machurtado

Dan if you have something in mind but can't find it you can get Storient meers to make it for you. I know they do custom pipes and I think the turn around time is about 45 days.


----------



## MarkC

Nice one, Mac; I need a meer with a round bowl like that, but I can't decide on smooth or carved. And I've been thinking about it for about a year now...


----------



## jheiliger

That's a really pretty pipe, Mac! Congratulations...


----------



## Jogi

A tin of Solani ABF and 3 pouches of some old, Odgen's made St. Bruno RR from my local shop...


----------



## steinr1

Don't normally put up posts for all my new (estate) pipes, but I like this one...

A Ropp carved bowl Lorenzo Lorcano. Several makers produces the bowls, Ropp seemed to mark at least some of theirs. Lorenzos were the pipes of choice for academics and students in the '70s and '80s, maybe into the 90s. I didn't have one, but I knew several who did. Known for their Italian style, sturdy construction, orange brown stain and MASSIVE USE OF FILLER. This one stunned me - it's only got one comparatively small fill. Another similar one I have is riddled with filler.

This one needs a little more work on the stem before it's smoked once and then put back on the shelf, possibly never to be smoked again. Such is the world of the collector...

View attachment 74556


Just seen another fill and several surface faults in the flash photo. It does look better than this to the naked eye. Really.

Or maybe not. I had another close inspection and it's got 3 little fills and one slightly larger one - and one fault that probably should have had a bit of putty applied. They were famous for this. Not even that inexpensive; just what the well equipped academic carried.


----------



## tylernim

trenschler said:


> I just acquired this beautiful 1997 Steve Weiner from forum member tylernim (thanks again Tyler!)
> 
> View attachment 42477
> 
> 
> I think it is probably best described as a bent egg shape
> 
> View attachment 42478
> 
> 
> Here it is displayed with my other 2 Steve Weiners
> 
> View attachment 42479
> 
> 
> For those of you not familiar with Steve's work, here is the Pipedia article on him Weiner - Pipedia


Tony, I'm glad you are pleased. It looks pretty great next to your other two Weiners. Better go ahead and contruct a 7 day set.

Happy Puffing, brother.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Things finally quieted down for me and i finally got a chance to go through some of my purchases i made from the last few weeks or so. Cleaned and polished em up and decided to post a pic. First pic is a Sasieni Two Dot I got lucky to stumble upon. Its already turned into one of my favorites! Smokes awesome and i love that its a sitter. The second pic is 4 sav's and the two dot.










From bottom to top, ROMA, OSCAR, HERCULES, OSCAR ELITE, and TWO DOT.


----------



## Mason16Filz

Patrick those are some beauties!!!!! ipe:


----------



## Longer ash

got me 4oz of FVF before they sold out in like 1 day and 2oz of spc plum kake should be here in the morning


----------



## ProbateGeek

A little side order arrived today, since I had a coupon at Pipes&Cigars:










I'm a very target-focused shopper.


----------



## freestoke

Super lookin' TwoDot, Patrick! I love Sasieni's, too! :tu


----------



## trenschler

tylernim said:


> Tony, I'm glad you are pleased. It looks pretty great next to your other two Weiners. Better go ahead and contruct a 7 day set.
> 
> Happy Puffing, brother.


Ha ha, my Weiners wouldn't know what to do if they only got smoked once a week! As pretty as Steve's work is, they are even better smokers. Such a tragedy that he is no longer with us. He really knew how to make a pipe.

Thanks again Tyler!


----------



## pipinho

Unsmoked digby I got off the bay


----------



## Thirston

Wow, nice find. Is that birdseye on the side? Great shape. Enjoy.


----------



## MarkC

trenschler said:


> Ha ha, my Weiners wouldn't know what to do if they only got smoked once a week!


Nope, even I won't go that far for a joke...


----------



## Longer ash

I won this one last night for 28.00 after shipping on ebay it is a WENHALL SABATINI ITALY


----------



## ProbateGeek

I like the stem on that one, Jason. Be sure to let us know how she smokes.

I like seeing how cheap we can get things on ebay. This Savinelli Oscar Lucite cost me $13 with shipping. It smokes wet, but is getting better. This is the before and after cleanup.


----------



## scopawl

Terry, that's a nice looking pipe!
Really great price too!


----------



## steinr1

Bit more work to go on this Ropp Pompeii 2. Flash photography really exposes the oxidation on the stem. In natural light it looks quite black.

View attachment 74608
View attachment 74609


----------



## Stonedog

I picked up this little rusticated Leonessa plus two VaPers that I haven't tried yet.










The draw is just a little tight but if the initial bowl of CH is any indication this will be a great smoker.


----------



## Fuzzy

Nice looking Italian smoker!


----------



## pipinho

Yep it's on both sides, really don't know why it's a dig by, because the grain is even on both sides


----------



## steinr1

Though someone might be interested in this rustic Churchwarden. It's a good price for an unused one of this type. They are usually really good smokers and a bit out of the usual mould. Price with International postage is too steep for me (and I've got one of these - albeit used.)

Ropp Deluxe 919 Churchwarden Smoking Pipe UNSMOKED | eBay


----------



## scopawl

Got these a week ago. Can't seem to find my camera, so here's some pics from the retailer's website:


----------



## Hambone1

Just scored 2 8 oz bags of Penzance off 4noggins.... boooya! The benefit of having 2 addresses allowed me to get two bags! woot!


----------



## flyinillini75

congrats on your find Hambone... I was lucky enough to get two yesterday from SmokingPipes and one today from 4noggins....... now I just need to get a couple of Stonehaven!!!


----------



## CraigCorb

Just bought this pipe today, my first real pipe. It's a LaRocca Rosa, and from doing some research I've heard good things about them. Excited for the first smoke.


----------



## MarkC

I wonder if we'll ever see a _tin_ of Penzance for sale again...


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

Picked up a Gatlin Burlier house pipe bent for $16 bucks, did a lil research before bidding the sell new for about $45 and in researching someone said they smoke better than many $100 pipes. Can't wait to get it in and show it to you. The specific form of the pipe is not currently for sale on their website either. The seller misprinted the name of the manufacturer horribly but it was easy enough to figure out and its a,distinctive finish that GB uses on many of their pipes. So here's hoping it smokes well!


----------



## steinr1

YoungCurmudgeon said:


> Picked up a Gatlin Burlier house pipe bent for $16 bucks, did a lil research before bidding the sell new for about $45 and in researching someone said they smoke better than many $100 pipes. Can't wait to get it in and show it to you. The specific form of the pipe is not currently for sale on their website either. The seller misprinted the name of the manufacturer horribly but it was easy enough to figure out and its a,distinctive finish that GB uses on many of their pipes. So here's hoping it smokes well!


That's all very well. Let's see this Ropp then. oke: Fine French briar always deserves a willing audience.

(I thrive on misspellings of Ropp - you'd think it wasn't possible. And $16 can't be bad for a smokeable pipe.)


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

steinr1 said:


> That's all very well. Let's see this Ropp then. oke: Fine French briar always deserves a willing audience.
> 
> (I thrive on misspellings of Ropp - you'd think it wasn't possible. And $16 can't be bad for a smokeable pipe.)


The GB was a cool deal, the ROPP was a local swapmeet find I didn't realize when I posted the ROPP in its own thread that this thread was for swapmeet finds not just ebay. Buy here is the ROPP I got for 5 bucks localy since you asked.


----------



## steinr1

YoungCurmudgeon said:


> The GB was a cool deal, the ROPP was a local swapmeet find I didn't realize when I posted the ROPP in its own thread that this thread was for swapmeet finds not just ebay. Buy here is the ROPP I got for 5 bucks localy since you asked.
> View attachment 42825


Nice little pipe - should be a good smoker (It's actually a rather normal sized pipe for any other manufacturer - I forget as Ropp made some very large Cherrywood ones). Good price too.


----------



## YoungCurmudgeon

steinr1 said:


> Nice little pipe - should be a good smoker (It's actually a rather normal sized pipe for any other manufacturer - I forget as Ropp made some very large Cherrywood ones). Good price too.


Actually I am 6'2" and have big hands, it makes the pipe look really small but its not. I did want to see the inside of the bowl of another one so I can tell if I need to keep scraping of if the bowl is an odd shape.


----------



## steinr1

YoungCurmudgeon said:


> Actually I am 6'2" and have big hands, it makes the pipe look really small but its not. I did want to see the inside of the bowl of another one so I can tell if I need to keep scraping of if the bowl is an odd shape.


My mistake! :lol:

These Cherrywoods do tend to scorch rather a lot. If they are bad I tend to leave rather more of the char to preserve the bowl. I personally like to remove as much of the cake and char as is reasonable, but others prefer to cut back as little as possible. I'd leave it at a point you are comfortable with and see how it smokes. You can always remove more later. These pipe do go a bit of an odd shape sometimes internally. And the bowls crack. And the stems leak. None of it seems to affect the smoking much.

This one is a bit scorched, cracked and leaks. I smoke it regularly.

View attachment 74918
View attachment 74917


----------



## ProbateGeek

Welcome the new member to my family, a Jobey Tortoise tapered billiard. Got if off eBay for $15 + $5 shipping plus another $15 for cleanup, total $35 out of pocket.


















































I'll try it out first thing in the morning, with a little 1792 Flake of course. Hope it turns out to be a worthwhile endeavour. 
Gotta love eBay - before:


----------



## Longer ash

Legend Straight 

Sweet Vanilla Honeydew 250g 

Luxury Navy Flake
Options: 2oz


Luxury Twist Flake 
Options: 1oz


1-Q 
Options: 2oz


Navigator 2oz


davidoff Royalty 50g 


Craftsbury: Virginia Woods 100g 


Luxury Bullseye Flake
Options: 2oz


Mizzou Bent 


Pipe Nail

95.00 later and all I wanted to do was stock up on my sweet vanilla honeydew (it is amazing with a year age on it)


----------



## Derrick_Y

Been toying with the idea of getting a larger artisan pipe. My tastes in pipes are pretty conservative. So far all pipes are straight billiard. I joked that I was going to get wild and get myself a bent billiard. Instead I got this


----------



## RupturedDuck

Wow! Love it Derrick!

RD


----------



## MarkC

Whoa, Derrick; take it easy there, you wild man! :lol: That'll stand out in the pipe rack!


----------



## Derrick_Y

RupturedDuck said:


> Wow! Love it Derrick!
> 
> RD





MarkC said:


> Whoa, Derrick; take it easy there, you wild man! :lol: That'll stand out in the pipe rack!












Not sure how often I will smoke it. Seems to go against everything I look for in a pipe, but the more I looked at it the more it grew on me.

Also added these
and that is a Canadian not another Straight Billiard


----------



## steinr1

Again - Whoah Derrick...

I'm with you on really being a traditionalist as far as pipe shapes are concerned, but the "Wild One" is just astounding - a real work of art. I really like the banded Canadian; I could see myself with that one, I really like that shape but don't have anything of this quality. I'm green with envy. I guess it's the green one that belongs in the St. Paddy's box. 

I'm assuming that you have a very smug face at present.

Is the wood (?) ring on the - I'm not sure what to call it - pipe "interrupted" by a freehand bit of work at that point? A bold feature. This is what ARTISAN pipes are all about IMHO. Not my normal style but I'm being persuaded by this one.

(Peterson - and not a P-Lip in sight. Good choose.)


----------



## Derrick_Y

steinr1 said:


> Again - Whoah Derrick...
> 
> I'm with you on really being a traditionalist as far as pipe shapes are concerned, but the "Wild One" is just astounding - a real work of art. I really like the banded Canadian; I could see myself with that one, I really like that shape but don't have anything of this quality. I'm green with envy. I guess it's the green one that belongs in the St. Paddy's box.
> 
> I'm assuming that you have a very smug face at present.
> 
> Is the wood (?) ring on the - I'm not sure what to call it - pipe "interrupted" by a freehand bit of work at that point? A bold feature. This is what ARTISAN pipes are all about IMHO. Not my normal style but I'm being persuaded by this one.
> 
> (Peterson - and not a P-Lip in sight. Good choose.)


The pipe is called Tormented Blowfish by Grant Batson. Are you asking where bit joins the pipe? Or in the ridges on the bowl? Not smug yet. The pipe is on route and I am probably more scared as it is so radically different for me. But like you said it had something that just kind of grew on me over time. Each time I looked at the photos the more I felt this could be a corner piece of my collection/rotation. We shall see I guess.

Actually the green billiard is the Christmas pipe and the Canadian is the Saint Pattys day. Odd I agree.


----------



## steinr1

Derrick_Y said:


> The pipe is called Tormented Blowfish by Grant Batson. *Are you asking where bit joins the pipe?* Or in the ridges on the bowl? Not smug yet. The pipe is on route and I am probably more scared as it is so radically different for me. But like you said it had something that just kind of grew on me over time. Each time I looked at the photos the more I felt this could be a corner piece of my collection/rotation. We shall see I guess.
> 
> Actually the green billiard is the Christmas pipe and the Canadian is the Saint Pattys day. Odd I agree.


That part - seems that a decorative ring is interrupted by the "pipe proper". Or is it?


----------



## Derrick_Y

Yes it is


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> Welcome the new member to my family, a Jobey Tortoise tapered billiard. Got if off eBay for $15 + $5 shipping plus another $15 for cleanup, total $35 out of pocket.
> 
> I'll try it out first thing in the morning, with a little 1792 Flake of course. Hope it turns out to be a worthwhile endeavour.


Nice! Love that stem.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Desertlifter said:


> Nice! Love that stem.


Me, too. And it clenches extremely well. This one will get a lot of use - very happy with the purchase. For $35 total, I will definitely be looking for more like it on "the bay".


----------



## MarkC

The Canadian reminds me...now that it's been long enough that I'm not thoroughly embarrassed by it, my first and only Canadian shocked the crap out of me when it arrived in the mail. I'd never seen one in person, and only straight on in photos. I had no idea the shank was oval, and I was completely blown away...


----------



## Derrick_Y

MarkC said:


> The Canadian reminds me...now that it's been long enough that I'm not thoroughly embarrassed by it, my first and only Canadian shocked the crap out of me when it arrived in the mail. I'd never seen one in person, and only straight on in photos. I had no idea the shank was oval, and I was completely blown away...


The shank is oval? Damn! No idea.


----------



## jheiliger

Derrick_Y said:


> and that is a Canadian not another Straight Billiard


I've been looking hard at Canadians... I really like the shape, and yours is a fine model!

Joe


----------



## steinr1

Derrick_Y said:


> The shank is oval? Damn! No idea.


A Lumberman if it's got a round shank, I think.


----------



## MarkC

Derrick_Y said:


> The shank is oval? Damn! No idea.


Shoot, if I'd known, I wouldn't have spoiled the surprise! :lol: Yeah, it's a quite a different look than what you expect, or at least was for me. Mine is a Stanwell Legend and has this really nice cross grain all down the shank.


----------



## scopawl

Just received my new baccy shipment:

50g Frog Morton On The Town
50g Orlik Golden Sliced
50g Dunhill Flake
50g Escudo
25g Altadis Classic Chocolate
And three bundles of pipe cleaners.
That should keep me going a little while!


----------



## TheRooster

I haven't posted in this thread since I received my first briar several months ago, so I figured I'd just put up a picture of my whole pipe collection, minus the cobs, thus far.










Left to right, top to bottom.

The first two are 4-digit kaywoodies I got in a trade, followed by a full bent Sav that I got for free from a friend for helping him move. Then there's a Tsuge bent bulldog I got on sale, followed by another Sav I got from the same friend.

Then there's my huge Nording, which is the first briar I purchased, followed by my little paykock meer, which gets more use than any other pipe I own.

Finally there's my gigantic Hweibe churchwarden.

I have a bunch of tobacco now too, but I figured a picture of a bunch of mason jars wouldn't really be too interesting.

Bill


----------



## steinr1

TheRooster said:


> I have a bunch of tobacco now too, but I figured a picture of a bunch of mason jars wouldn't really be too interesting.


Nice bunch of pipes! The Nording IS a monster.

But you SOOOO underestimate the nerdiness here. Pictures of jars of tobacco? Just my cup of tea.

As expected, the little clay pipe I bought to use on a greasy garage session got a little bit... greasy. So I painted it up in the traditional French style for clays...

View attachment 75127


Me? With my reputation? Ding dong!


----------



## scopawl

Love the look of that Bulldog, and of course the Nording!


----------



## TTecheTTe

struggling with a little TAD symptoms today:
003-001-0001 	TF19-2 	A & C Petersen: Escudo Navy Deluxe 50g 
Options:	2	$9.80	$19.60
003-041-0017 	TF16-1 	McClelland: Craftsbury: Frog Morton on the Town 100g 
Options:	2	$14.70	$29.40
003-041-0138 	TF17-3 	McClelland: Craftsbury: Frog Morton's Cellar 100g 
Options:	1	$15.97	$15.97
003-046-0005 	TF19-1 	Orlik: Golden Sliced 50g 
Options:	2	$6.90	$13.80
003-059-0001 	TF15-2 	Samuel Gawith: Squadron Leader 50g 
Options:	2	$9.32	$18.64
003-059-0007 	TF15-3 	Samuel Gawith: Full Virginia Flake 50g 
Options:	2	$9.32	$18.64
003-069-0005 	TF11-4 	Gawith Hoggarth & Co.: Broken Scotch Cake 50g 
Options:	1	$9.58	$9.58
003-069-0006 	TF11-4 	Gawith Hoggarth & Co.: Ennerdale 50g 
Options:	2	$9.58	$19.16
005-004-0005 	BW02-4 	Mac Baren: Virginia No. 1 
Options: 16oz	1	$25.36	$25.36
005-005-0014 	BW02-1 	Peter Stokkebye: Luxury Bullseye Flake 
Options: 16oz	1	$35.79	$35.79


----------



## scopawl

Good choices!


----------



## TTecheTTe

scopawl said:


> Good choices!


Thank you very much!! As a TOTAL pipe NOOB, I will take that as high praise. My first five choices (SL was one, and now finally got it) were easy, but these took another month. My tiny four baccy cellar (1-L1Q, 8-C&D OJK & 5-BLB and 2-SG 1972) will finally have some company!


----------



## ProbateGeek

TTecheTTe said:


> Thank you very much!! As a TOTAL pipe NOOB, I will take that as high praise. My first five choices (SL was one, and now finally got it) were easy, but these took another month. My tiny four baccy cellar (1-L1Q, 8-C&D OJK & 5-BLB and 2-SG 1972) will finally have some company!


You should really enjoy the Ennerdale Flake - acceptably feminine. :tongue1:


----------



## scopawl

I'm interested to try some of the lat SG blends like Squadron Leader and Commonwealth, so let us know how you like SL! 

Also, what are the differences between Escudo and Stokkebye's Bullseye?


----------



## TTecheTTe

scopawl said:


> I'm interested to try some of the lat SG blends like Squadron Leader and Commonwealth, so let us know how you like SL!
> 
> Also, what are the differences between Escudo and Stokkebye's Bullseye?


Will do. Expecting to love it, and thrilled to be finally getting it. Had high expections for 1792, but when I opened that tin..... ooops. Instantly hit with a strong fecal odor, and as I gingerly lifted the tissue the still moist little turd was revealed. G-d I love that stuff.

Perhaps another experienced smoker of the two can comment on the difference between Escudo and Bullseye. I can tell you why I bought both, and will be able to give you my interpretation of the difference upon arrival. Escudo was on my wishlist, and in researching it I found the Bullseye and added it also. There does seem to be confusion amoung the two, with many calling the Bulleye "Escudo lite: or a wannabe.

I don't see it, but then I do. Both are VaPERs, but the Bullseye has a Cav center. Therefore, both should be different. However, if both blends contain the same baccys in the same ratio of Va to Per, then one should expect them to taste the same, with the exception of the additional notes and sweetness that the Cavendish should offer the Bullseye.

I'm thinking that the "children" rule may apply here: related, different, and both are loved equally.
@scopawl, I do my research and have selected my TADs up to this point based upon information in tobaccoreviews .com - it provides the details on baccy content.


----------



## ProbateGeek

TTecheTTe said:


> . . . Had high expections for *1792*, but when I opened that tin..... ooops. Instantly hit with a strong fecal odor, and as I gingerly lifted the tissue the still moist little turd was revealed. G-d *I love that stuff*.


Mari, now I want to be your neighbor...

:tongue1:


----------



## TTecheTTe

ProbateGeek said:


> Mari, now I want to be your neighbor...
> 
> :tongue1:


Exile has ended - you may return to the Great State. Newest signature is my favorite....you really need to get a job.

BTW, I'll take that wet pipe off your hands.  he's so pretty!


----------



## TTecheTTe

scopawl said:


> Good choices!


oh, so now I see...


scopawl said:


> Just received my new baccy shipment:
> 50g Frog Morton On The Town
> 50g Orlik Golden Sliced
> 50g Escudo
> ...


And here I thought you were praising this noobs highly refined palate....


----------



## scopawl

:biggrin1:
Of course I was. (...with only a little bit of friendly joshing.)


----------



## Longer ash

I got yet more lanes Q-1 4oz on top of the 2oz I got um last week........and this lovely meer from smokingpipes for 45 bucks I hope it is block meer and it does have a case.......we will see


----------



## Desertlifter

All of this talk of Latakia is making me crave such. Sadly, I am out of Pembroke - having bombed the last of my stash. Guess I will have to suffer with a bit of FM Cellar.


----------



## KayWoodrow

Im too new to post a link but the ebay item is 221187166295

I just got this savinelli Double Bore for $14. The shank is broken but I feel confident that I can fix it. I tried to find more information on this pipe but didn't see much.


----------



## Longer ash

Longer ash said:


> I got yet more lanes Q-1 4oz on top of the 2oz I got um last week........and this lovely meer from smokingpipes for 45 bucks I hope it is block meer and it does have a case.......we will see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 42972


this thing is huge the bowl is over 2" deep and it is block meer  and smoked great also no funny smell/taste like some of the ebay meers I have gotten


----------



## Stonedog

My smokingpipes.com order arrived yesterday.

2 tins of University Flake One will be completely rubbed out then jarred, the other goes to sleep for a while.
2 tins of Haddo's Delight They will be taking a very long nap.
4oz of G&H Louisiana Flake I'm pretty excited about this one. VaPer w/ some light topping (tonquin?). No trace of perfume scent, just a rich almost chocolate note in the bag.

Plus an almost straight billiard from Savinelli:


----------



## steinr1

Stonedog said:


> 4oz of G&H Louisiana Flake I'm pretty excited about this one. VaPer w/ some light topping (tonquin?). No trace of perfume scent, just a rich almost chocolate note in the bag.


Louisiana Flake is my touchstone tobacco. The topping is indeed tonquin; there is quite a bit of Lakeland essence as well. Think of it as 1792 Flake's younger, more athletic brother.


----------



## Stonedog

steinr1 said:


> Louisiana Flake is my touchstone tobacco. The topping is indeed tonquin; there is quite a bit of Lakeland essence as well. Think of it as 1792 Flake's younger, more athletic brother.


I don't get any floral/soap from the bag like I did with BF Unscented or Ennerdale. Does it only come through in the smoke? I hope I'm not about to ghost my new pipe...


----------



## steinr1

Stonedog said:


> I don't get any floral/soap from the bag like I did with BF Unscented or Ennerdale. Does it only come through in the smoke? I hope I'm not about to ghost my new pipe...


LF is definitely a Lakeland tobacco in style and origin. Some seem to feel it more than others; maybe it varies from batch to batch or how it is sold. I buy it as unbroken 500g boxes and I've not noticed any differences between them. I wouldn't call it either soapy or floral, but the essence makes its presence felt, to me at least. There will be a ghost of sorts from it, definitely. But there is from any tobacco.

It's one of the few tobacco that I agree is better for a bit of drying (and a bit of age), but I still smoke it quite damp (and young) to some people's taste, I think.


----------



## TTecheTTe

steinr1 said:


> LF is definitely a Lakeland tobacco in style and origin. Some seem to feel it more than others; maybe it varies from batch to batch or how it is sold. I buy it as unbroken 500g boxes and I've not noticed any differences between them. I wouldn't call it either soapy or floral, but the essence makes its presence felt, to me at least. There will be a ghost of sorts from it, definitely. But there is from any tobacco.
> 
> It's one of the few tobacco that I agree is better for a bit of drying (and a bit of age), but I still smoke it quite damp (and young) to some people's taste, I think.


I had received this on my last TAD and just smoked it. I loved the strong floral aroma on opening the tin, and did experience an objectional "soapy" (hand lotion, as I described it) taste from the first puff. I'm assuming this is the Lakeland Essence, correct? I feared Ennerdale my be an acquired taste, but did find that I enjoyed the ghosting on subsequent bowls of straight Va.

I'm going to try your suggestions and see how it is after drying some out. I have a second tin cellared, and will mark it for one year aging, or would you recommend more?

My 2/20/13 IPSD TAD of new baccy's was:
- Cornell & Diehl: Bow-Legged Bear 2oz Q5
- Cornell & Diehl: Star of the East Q8oz
- Dunhill: My Mixture 965 50g Q5
- McClelland: 221-B Series: Arcadia 50g Q1
- McClelland: Personal Reserve: Bombay Extra 100g
- McClelland: Special: Anniversary 100g Q2
- Samuel Gawith: 1792 Flake 250g Q2 (restock)
- Samuel Gawith: Squadron Leader 250g Q2 (restock)


----------



## steinr1

TTecheTTe said:


> I had received this on my last TAD and just smoked it. I loved the strong floral aroma on opening the tin, and did experience an objectional "soapy" (hand lotion, as I described it) taste from the first puff. I'm assuming this is the Lakeland Essence, correct? I feared Ennerdale my be an acquired taste, but did find that I enjoyed the ghosting on subsequent bowls of straight Va.
> 
> I'm going to try your suggestions and see how it is after drying some out. I have a second tin cellared, and will mark it for one year aging, or would you recommend more


I personally have to think very hard in these terms to call the "essence" soapy. It is tongue-coating and unctuous, but I don't view that as soapy. Perhaps "creamy". I do understand that some will view it as a "feature" they don't enjoy. Maybe it's part of the British masochistic tendency.

I don't really either dry or age my tobacco consciously; it's just pure greed that drives me to buy much more than I need and so some gets old. I suppose that an average age of my LF stock would be about 18 months, no more, by the time I smoke it. It's hard for me to say how much better it is than fresh - it's been a very long time since I smoke any that way. I can't really remember it being much different. The "aging" also tends to allow the tobacco to dry a bit. It's still moist enough to rub out easily without crumbling. You can see little crystals of "something" on the flake if you look closely. You'd need to send it to an analytic chemist to get more precise than that.

After the first six months or so of aging a tobacco I don't see any dramatic improvement. I do think allowing it to settle in this way for the blend to meld properly is a good thing. Expediencies of manufacture mean that the cost of this is too much for the producer to bear. After that - and it can be dramatic - the improvement is either too subtle for me to understand (I clearly have an undiscerning palate) or too slow for me to experience (I certainly have no patience.)


----------



## ProbateGeek

steinr1 said:


> I personally have to think very hard in these terms to call the "essence" soapy. It is tongue-coating and unctuous, but I don't view that as soapy. Perhaps "creamy". I do understand that some will view it as a "feature" they don't enjoy. Maybe it's part of the British masochistic tendency.
> 
> I don't really either dry or age my tobacco consciously; it's just pure greed that drives me to buy much more than I need and so some gets old. I suppose that an average age of my LF stock would be about 18 months, no more, by the time I smoke it. It's hard for me to say how much better it is than fresh - it's been a very long time since I smoke any that way. I can't really remember it being much different. The "aging" also tends to allow the tobacco to dry a bit. It's still moist enough to rub out easily without crumbling. You can see little crystals of "something" on the flake if you look closely. You'd need to send it to an analytic chemist to get more precise than that.
> 
> After the first six months or so of aging a tobacco I don't see any dramatic improvement. I do think allowing it to settle in this way for the blend to meld properly is a good thing. Expediencies of manufacture mean that the cost of this is too much for the producer to bear. After that - and it can be dramatic - the improvement is either too subtle for me to understand (I clearly have an undiscerning palate) or too slow for me to experience (I certainly have no patience.)


Excellent post, Robert. I think you speak for many of us, who age tobacco only by accident. As for me, I smoke whatever speaks to me as I open the top shelf of my "barrister bookcase". Probably some jars in the back are aging nicely, but I may never even get to them; they're in the back for a reason. :tongue:


----------



## TTecheTTe

Although I did not find it "soapy" but rather a scented "hand lotion," I did quote that descriptor used by other, more experienced smokers as I have been smoking for less than two months. Yet, I can see how one may perceive it as a "parfumed soap" (particularly if they have enjoyed that unique pleasure at the hands of their mama, as my brothers did).



steinr1 said:


> ..."essence"...It is tongue-coating and unctuous... Perhaps "creamy". I do understand that some will view it as a "feature" they don't enjoy...
> ^^this^^ perfectly describes my experience from the first sip, and through the second bowl. But what do I know?! It was primarily objectional as I did not expect the parfumed taste sensation, as I did not detect it as such from the pleasing floral aroma upon opening the tin. As I had not had the "essence" before, I assumed that the aroma and taste was attributed to it. Now that my expections are set and I will have no surprises, I'm sure my next bowl will be more pleasurable. I am enjoying the very distinct taste that the ghosting has imparted to my Mac Baren Va #1.
> 
> I don't really either dry or age my tobacco consciously; it's just pure greed that drives me to buy much more than I need and so some gets old. I suppose that an average age of my LF stock would be about 18 months...You can see little crystals of "something" on the flake if you look closely...
> I am also greedy, hence the tin was opened within days of receipt! I know it did not have crystals, and subsequently confirmed this under good light with my loupe. I'll have to remember this for the future when I open my second tin. Do you know if my open tin will be able to further develop these?
> 
> After the first six months or so of aging a tobacco I don't see any dramatic improvement...


Very good to know, as I've tried to schedule my tins for a minimum of 3-6mos of cellaring and hoping I could make it! As a cigar smoker, I'm used to aging a minimum of a year, so I'm still learning about the management of pipe tabacco. I greatly appreciate the wisdom of highly accomplised smokers, and do welcome unsolicited advise.


----------



## Stonedog

Perhaps I'm more sensitive to the perfume scent that G&H adds to their "lakeland" blends. I definitely get a light perfumed note in the smoke of this Louisiana Flake. It will go into a deep sleep in the cellar in hopes that it improves with age. I was thinking that I'd discovered a "sleeper" of a VaPer, but my palate doesn't agree.


----------



## steinr1

Stonedog said:


> Perhaps I'm more sensitive to the perfume scent that G&H adds to their "lakeland" blends. I definitely get a light perfumed note in the smoke of this Louisiana Flake. It will go into a deep sleep in the cellar in hopes that it improves with age. I was thinking that I'd discovered a "sleeper" of a VaPer, but my palate doesn't agree.


You may well have a very long wait. I buy LF in bulk and the average age I smoke it is probably 18 - 24 months. It's still pretty much the same at that point as when fresh. Maybe a bit smoother and more integrated in taste. Still a tonquin topped Lakeland. Lovely.


----------



## Derrick_Y




----------



## OnePyroTec

Just received my latest BriarBid auction winnings of some 20+ year old Mac Baren Virginia No. 1 100 g tin + an extra tin of the same, and a bonus 1 1/2 oz pouch of Mac Baren Scottish Blend.
Vintage MacBarens Virgina No. 1, 3.5oz sealed tin about 20 years old. (Auction ID: 100945, End Time : Mar 02, 2013 15:55:08 EST) - Briar Bid


----------



## Mason16Filz

Wayne where the cobs?!?!?!?


----------



## OnePyroTec

Mason16Filz said:


> Wayne where the cobs?!?!?!?


:noidea: still sitting on my desk. Just got some new cob arrivals that I need to match with the stems...will be posting pictures soon...I promise:high5:


----------



## OnePyroTec

Here ya go Mason eace:

Some of my newest cobs all with custom replacement stems. The Country Gent cob has a new bamboo shank besides the new churchwarden stem. The polished MacArthur comes with a bent stem, so I replaced it with a mini-warden stem. All the stems I purchased on ebay from seller corncobpipes. They are the exact same stems as forever stems, just without the inlaid dot & carry a lower price. corncobpipes | eBay


----------



## Mason16Filz

Wayne those are great!!!!! I will def continue to purchase this Gent's stems.

Wayne I think they are better then Forever stems cuz they are half the price. His quality is stellar as well 8)

Within the month I will purchase two more just have to decide which type ipe:


----------



## OnePyroTec

LOL, I'm not done myself...I'm getting at least one more stem, maybe two or three since I have three cobs with regular stems still :roll: and I talked him into making me a custom tamper  Down side is he is swamped with "custom" orders and I have to wait two weeks for the tamper.


----------



## Mason16Filz

Well im glad he is getting business...im gonna keep trying to push his stems. 

Two weeks will be up in no time...order some more baccy in the mean time.


----------



## kft22

So I have been looking at various meerschaum pipes on ebay for the past few days. Was watching this one, and made an impulse bid only 50 cents higher than the current bid was at the time. Ended up winning it (roughly $27 shipped). It's a Servi-Meerschaum pipe, 10 years old, and the seller said he only smoked it around 10 times in those 10 years (which hopefully explains the relative lack of coloring). Hopefully it will serve me well. I'm interested to hear any thoughts you all might have. There are a couple others I'm looking at ending soon, so I might just snag another and potentially sell the one I like least (or just keep it ).

Pics:


----------



## kft22

... And I just won another. I'm on a roll . This one for $7 shipped. Seller claimed it dates back to 1930s-50s, stem seems to be a replacement, and the measurements are 5.625" long, 1.75" tall, and 1.125" OD of bowl. Don't know how I feel about it yet, or whether it'll turn out to be decent (still very new to this hobby), but I figured it'd be hard to go wrong here.


----------



## OnePyroTec

I received a package today of some mediocre pipe tobacco. I got it mainly for the pretty art work, since all the reviews I have read are not very favorable for the tobacco. (some say it is only chopped up cigar tobacco)


----------



## OnePyroTec

kft22 said:


> ... And I just won another. I'm on a roll . This one for $7 shipped. Seller claimed it dates back to 1930s-50s, stem seems to be a replacement, and the measurements are 5.625" long, 1.75" tall, and 1.125" OD of bowl. Don't know how I feel about it yet, or whether it'll turn out to be decent (still very new to this hobby), but I figured it'd be hard to go wrong here.
> 
> View attachment 43250
> View attachment 43251
> View attachment 43252
> View attachment 43253
> View attachment 43254


I would try not to unscrew the stem like that unless necessary. eventually you will strip out the threads in the Meer and the stem will not stay in.


----------



## kft22

OnePyroTec said:


> I would try not to unscrew the stem like that unless necessary. eventually you will strip out the threads in the Meer and the stem will not stay in.


These are just the pics from the ebay auction, but I'll be sure to keep that in mind. Do you think I could replace this setup with a push/pull mortise and tenon so I could take the stem off when giving it a good cleaning? Or do you think there's already a push/pull setup in place and the seller just unscrewed the stem anyway?


----------



## OnePyroTec

That I'm not sure of. For replacing a stem, I'd contact a pipe repair person. Are you positive that is a replacement stem? http://www.norwoodspiperepair.com/

My last African meer, the seller unscrewed the tenon by going counterclockwise to remove the stem. I screwed it back in snugly then twisted the stem clockwise and was able to pull it off the tenon.


----------



## kft22

OnePyroTec said:


> That I'm not sure of. For replacing a stem, I'd contact a pipe repair person. Are you positive that is a replacement stem?
> 
> My last African meer, the seller unscrewed the tenon by going counterclockwise to remove the stem. I screwed it back in snugly then twisted the stem clockwise and was able to pull it off the tenon.


Not positive it's a replacement, but the seller noted that it looked newer, and I noticed that it's slightly smaller diameter/circumference than the shank.


----------



## Mason16Filz

Went on a spree!!

100g of FM
100g of Orlik GS
4oz of Plum Pudding
new 2 pipe case
and my DGE nosewarmer poker. 8)

...and recently gifted to me a MM cob and 3 samples of Hobbits Weed, Bar Harbour, Noseferatu from Wayne aka OnePyroTec
THANKS AGAIN SIR.


----------



## OnePyroTec

quite welcome, just a tip in return for a tip, you saved me a ton of $$$ on those stems.


----------



## Mason16Filz

At double the price for Forever Stems, you would have ended up spending a fortune trying to get a stem for every cob.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I'm not a fan of those E-bay stems.

I had two cobs that I hadn't bought Forever Stems for yet. I thought I'd save a few bucks (yep, that phrase almost always precedes an admission of a mistake) and buy two from the E-bay seller. 

They both had powder and chips of material inside the stem from drilling. They both had sharp edges around the mouthpiece. And they both had a poor polish. One of them had the base of the stem at a bad angle so there was a gap between stem and pipe. 

I used to be a jeweler, and still have and maintain all my equipment, so I was able to fix all these problems myself. But what about my time? It took me about an hour and fifteen minutes to get these stems to the state of finish, fit, and polish that the Forever Stems arrive with.

I fell like my time and effort were greater than the savings. I felt ripped off. The cheap E-bay sellers stems left me with such a bad taste, that i gave both of them away to a friend. I did't want them in my house.

Do as thy will, but be forewarned, the foreverstems are head and shoulders above any competition.


----------



## Mason16Filz

I will nicely disagree with you. The stem I purchased is perfect and smokes perfect.

I bet you Wayne will agree with me that all his stems he recently purchased are in perfect shape...thisBay gentleman


----------



## Mason16Filz

This Bay gentleman takes attention to detail to heart because my stem came wonderfully crafted with no nicks or sharp pieces around the mouth...and the shine on it looks like the wet plastic of new pipe stems.

I will continue to purchase from here because Im sold on the quality and craftsmanship.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Disagree all ya want. 

It doen't change the fact I bought two of his stems and they came with multiple problems. Problems the average Joe couldn't have fixed at home with basic tools.

I have five forever stems and each is a perfect little jewel.


----------



## OnePyroTec

Sounds like you just got a couple that slipped passed not being perfect. One thing the the seller told is if I'm not happy, he would make it right on his dime. 

I just got a dozen stems, ALL were perfect. Some of the cob shanks were not perfect so I had to do some mods to fit right...can't blame that on the seller since the same stem fit perfect in other cobs. Besides, it only took a simple twist of some sand paper. And I have heard the same thing needed to be done with forever stems from time to time, can't blame that on the forever stem either.

As for powder in the stem? I couldn't tell ya since I clean all stems before I use them.


----------



## ProbateGeek

El wedo del milagro said:


> Disagree all ya want.
> 
> It doen't change the fact I bought two of his stems and they came with multiple problems. Problems the average Joe couldn't have fixed at home with basic tools.
> 
> I have five forever stems and each is a perfect little jewel.


I'm with Mark. The first cheap stem I bought off eBay was okay, but it was very rough around the bit, distractingly so, and lacked any shine whatsoever. The second cheap stem I bought off eBay was shinier, but poorly fitted. In fact, it cracked the shank of my Country Gent, even though the listing stated the stem was made for the Country Gent. The seller was quick to apologize, had me mail back the stem so that it could be refitted, and even sent me a new Country Gent to go with it. While I appreciate the new pipe (and agree that the customer service is very good), the stem still does not fit perfectly into the pipe (still a gap) and just doesn't feel as smooth in the mouth as my Forever Stem.

In the end, I just don't reach for those two cheap stems - maybe once a month for the first one, and only twice ever for the second. That's not a good sign. And yet my one Forever Stem is still my favorite stem of all my pipes, briars included. Well, that may not be entirely true since I've picked up a Stanwell Antique, but it's close.

Sure, the Forever Stem is double the price of the cheapy stem. And you get what you pay for.


----------



## OnePyroTec

to each is own...those stems come from the same supplier...and with an 870 rating at @100% he only has one neutral feedback in a year from a clown who couldn't read the description that the stem was not cleaned or polished. 

And as I stated before, the MM shanks are not all perfect. I had a stem fit tight in a cob that I wanted to use it in, but it fit nice in the others...a simple twist of sandpaper saved me from cracking the shank...it IS that easy.


----------



## ProbateGeek

OnePyroTec said:


> to each is own...those stems come from the same supplier...and with an 870 rating at @100% he only has one neutral feedback in a year from a clown who couldn't read the description that the stem was not cleaned or polished.


I have to ask, Wayne - while I certainly appreciate your collection of cobs and stems (nice color variety there), have you ever had a Forever Stem?


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Wayne, the problem with the two less expensive stems I bought off E-bay wasn't that they wouldn't fitinside the MM stem. They both fit inside the stem PERFECTLY. Not too tight or too loose.

The problem was that the flat surface of the stem that butts up to the shank wasn't perpendicular to the stem. The angle was off by close to ten degrees (to my eye) and left a large gap on one side. It looked really bad. I fixed it with jewlers files, then finished it with three compounds on my buffing arbor.

Both stems were shaped funny and a bit rough around the mouthpiece and were rough on my lips. This I also fixed with jewelers files and three stages of buffing. Both stems had a poor polish. He went on to final buffing stages without making sure ALL the scratches were gone. One had an OK polish and the other had a poor polish. These problems were also fixed by a rigorous buffing regimin.

One of the stems was beautifully shaped. Perfect to my critical eye. The other definately wasn't. It wasn't symetrical in the shank shape... the oval shape wa more egg shaped. That I didn't fix. It would have been a HUGE amount of work to fix.

I ended up gifting them to a friend that smokes cobs with the factory stems. He likes 'em. 


I admit the e-bay stems are better than the MM factory stems. But if I'm gonna pay more for a stem than I did for the pipe, I want it to be perfect. I don't wanna test the draw and get a mouth full of acrylic powder and chips. I don't want it out of round. I don't want scratches on it. I want a beautiful polish, not a half-ass polish. And I want flat surfaces to meet flush.

If I'm gonna pay more for a pipe stem than I did for the pipe, I want something like the five foreverstems I bought: perfect little gems.


----------



## OnePyroTec

No, I haven't purchased a forever, I didn't see the need to pay double for an added white dot. I DID play 20 questions with the ebay seller before I purchased his stems. That is how I know if there were a problem, he would gladly exchange or full refund. That includes factory flaws which would be the egg shape instead of oval as noted happened, or a miss-cut tenon which would be the sellers mistake. To be honest, I wouldn't test draw a stem on ANY pipe without cleaning it. You just never know if the person before you did...and I don't kiss my brother.

If you guys were so unhappy, why didn't you leave a feedback stating the issues? One can only learn from his mistakes. Did you ever bring the issues to the seller's attention to let him fix the issues?


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Nope. I don't wanna give him a negative review on E-bay. But I DO want to let my BOTL know about my experiences.

I hope the stems ya got are actually as good as forever stems. If so, you got a great deal. 

All I know is the two stems I got were a pale shadow of my five forever stems. No compairason at all.



Kudos (and RG) to you for being such a loyal customer. Yer arguements pro and con would be alot more fair if you had direct experience with both products though...


----------



## ProbateGeek

OnePyroTec said:


> No, I haven't purchased a forever, I didn't see the need to pay double for an added white dot. I DID play 20 questions with the ebay seller before I purchased his stems. That is how I know if there were a problem, he would gladly exchange or full refund. That includes factory flaws which would be the egg shape instead of oval as noted happened, or a miss-cut tenon which would be the sellers mistake. To be honest, I wouldn't test draw a stem on ANY pipe without cleaning it. You just never know if the person before you did...and I don't kiss my brother.
> 
> If you guys were so unhappy, why didn't you leave a feedback stating the issues? One can only learn from his mistakes. Did you ever bring the issues to the seller's attention to let him fix the issues?


I did not leave negative feedback because the seller gave me the appropriate value for price. It just turns out, the value was as low as the price. :biggrin:

It was my error in making the cheap purchase, not the seller's for offering cheap product. More power to him - hope he makes a bundle. He certainly has excellent customer service, and treated me way beyond what I deserved (I say as I eye my newest Counrty Gent). I left him excellent feedback.

But honestly. If you've not smoked a cob with a Forever Stem, how do you know how the two compare? I had assumed you had both, and found them the same, or at least close enough.


----------



## OnePyroTec

El wedo del milagro said:


> Nope. I don't wanna give him a negative review on E-bay. But I DO want to let my BOTL know about my experiences.
> 
> I hope the stems ya got are actually as good as forever stems. If so, you got a great deal.
> 
> All I know is the two stems I got were a pale shadow of my five forever stems. No compairason at all.
> 
> Kudos (and RG) to you for being such a loyal customer. Yer arguements pro and con would be alot more fair if you had direct experience with both products though...


All I can say, is again, they are manufactured from the same place, the ebay seller and forever stems are simply distributors of the same product. To say one is better than the other is like saying I paid more for my car than you paid for the same car, but I got free floor mats so it is better.


----------



## ProbateGeek

OnePyroTec said:


> All I can say, is again, they are manufactured from the same place, the ebay seller and forever stems are simply distributors of the same product. To say one is better than the other is like saying I paid more for my car than you paid for the same car, but I got free floor mats.


While the stem stock may come from the same place (I cannot even confirm that, though), I think all similarities end right there. Here's a post from Dave at Walker Briar Works, admittedly very biased but worth a read, keeping in mind that these are handcrafted stems we're talking about:



DrDave1942 said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> I'm really not trying to rain on the Ebay guys Lucite cob stems parade, but I thought I should mention that in this case, you really do get what you pay for. He uses the same Lucite blanks we do; great quality. Please know though, we spend a LOT of time cutting, shaping and finishing our 'Forever' stems. Our buttons are hand shaped on the outside, then opened and shaped inside. The airways are drilled to the proper size for a great smoke.
> 
> I've been making pipe stems for new pipes and replacements for over 40 years. I know what makes a good stem good, and the difference a proper stem can make in the way a pipe smokes. We do charge more for our 'Forever' Stems, but believe me, the quality, workmanship and pride of product is there. The Ebay stems will usually fit cob pipes, and will get the smoke to your mouth, but like fine pipes, the quality is not only in the materials, but in the workmanship and finish work that results in a fine product. I take great pride in our stems. Our "Dot", like a racing strip on a hot rod, doesn't make it go any faster, but it does look pretty sharp.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who buys our stems, loves them, and tells us.
> 
> Dave
> Walker Briar Works


I think Mark and I have confirmed that the eBay sellers problem may primarily be in "finishing" the stem - just not up to a Forever Stem.


----------



## OnePyroTec

to quit beating a dead horse, Dave did confirm they are the same blanks...from there, everyone is entitled to their own opinions and trash talk. And it also confirms we are all nuts to put an expensive stem into a simple *corn cob pipe*. eace:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I think the same materials matter not one whit.

Take a quality block of briar, cut it in half, give one half to Hweibe and the other to me... I bet the pipe I carve won't hold a candle to to his.

It's about craftmanship, not materials.


----------



## ProbateGeek

OnePyroTec said:


> to quit beating a dead horse, Dave did confirm they are the same blanks...from there, everyone is entitled to their own opinions and trash talk. And it also confirms we are all nuts to put an expensive stem into a simple *corn cob pipe*. eace:


Agreed. I drive both a Volvo V70 and an old Subaru Loyale. It is obvious, and not even open to debate, which is of better quality. But both get me where I'm going, and both were worth what I paid for them.

Nuts? I dunno. . . these damn little dried out corn stubs are so reliable and easy to smoke - I think we're all geniuses! :yo:


----------



## OnePyroTec

> It's about craftmanship, not materials.


OK :deadhorse: sigh...you are right, those white dots do make the stems all smoke better. The FACT that all my stems are shiny, fit right, and smoke great mean nothing.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Actualy it's a brass dot, and yer right: It doesn't matter at all.

Maybe to you the only difference is a dot. But that's not what we are talking about. We are talking about quality of craftmanship. A few folks in a few different threads have had complains about the quality of the stems crafted by the E-bay seller. I've yet to see one complaint about the quality of the forever stems. If someone had a complaint about the forever stems I must have missed it.

Have any of yall ever got a forever stem with any problems?


----------



## pipinho

i have purchased stems from corncobpipes on ebay, as a matter of fact i think that i was of the first members to publically endorse them. What they are is an option for the brothers of the leaf. Is the difference in the "quality and craftmanship" of the two that large? It seems like some think so and some think not, at least as far as i can tell. Now, do i own a forever stem? no i do not. So can i compare it to a forever stem? logic dictates that i can not. What i do have are parkers, savinellis, comoys, digbys, nordings,ect with originial stems. I can compare the quality of corncobpipe stems and to the stems of these highly respected pipe makers. And i can say i really don't see the difference, they are all great stems. I for one welcome corncobpipes into the pipe community and want to support them. Why you ask? Because a long time ago i am sure there was a time when Walker Briar works was corncoppipes. They began from somewhere and was stranger to the hobby. People gave them a chance and they evolved and flourished. I don't know what will happen to corncobpipes but i do know that it is good for the hobby to have more and more options, to have more people joining the hobby. It can be as a consumer or a merchant/craftsman. That is my 2 cents.


----------



## ColbyAttack

My first two tins of baccy, I just finished a bowl of the Nightcap. Really smooth and relaxing, but not strong at all.

Trying to find something with a little more punch...!


----------



## OnePyroTec

if you find nightcap not to be strong at all, this is going to be tough :smile:


----------



## ColbyAttack

Maybe I am not doing it right, but I just didn't taste the flavor very strong. Could be the cough syrup I am on is diluting my taste buds.


----------



## ProbateGeek

ColbyAttack said:


> Maybe I am not doing it right, but I just didn't taste the flavor very strong. Could be the cough syrup I am on is diluting my taste buds.


Try Kendal Kentucky or Kendal Dark, Peterson Irish Flake, Happy Brown Bogie or the ever-glorious 1792 Flake. One of those will surely give you some "punch".


----------



## ColbyAttack

Before I buy any more tins for myself, I am gonna stop by the B&M store and smell some different ones. 

And probably do the NPS-EPS trade.


----------



## ProbateGeek

ColbyAttack said:


> Before I buy any more tins for myself, I am gonna stop by the B&M store and smell some different ones.
> 
> And probably do the NPS-EPS trade.


Watch out for B&M so-called "tobacconists" that push you towards the aromatics. And do sign up for the pipe trade - tell your trader you want "the big guns".


----------



## ColbyAttack

Will do man, thanks!


----------



## OnePyroTec

Just delivered today:

A mid-range John Sterling pipe made by the Chapuis-Comoy factory.










40 boxes of Cactus Quill matches from Mexico.


----------



## Thirston

ColbyAttack said:


> Maybe I am not doing it right, but I just didn't taste the flavor very strong. Could be the cough syrup I am on is diluting my taste buds.


IMHO the newest reincarnated Nightcap is not near as strong as the old. Plus, if you're used to cigars (not sure if you are) you have a much higher tolerance. Nightcap was always my favorite, but not so much now.


----------



## Chris0673

OnePyroTec said:


> Just delivered today:
> 
> A mid-range John Sterling pipe made by the Chapuis-Comoy factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40 boxes of Cactus Quill matches from Mexico.


That's a nice looking pipe. Just out of curiosity...are the cactus quill matches really made from cactus quills? Or is that just the name of the company? Love the artwork on the matchboxes too.


----------



## OnePyroTec

Thirston said:


> IMHO the newest reincarnated Nightcap is not near as strong as the old. Plus, if you're used to cigars (not sure if you are) you have a much higher tolerance. Nightcap was always my favorite, but not so much now.


That could explain taste perception difference, The Nightcap I have is from the mid 90's



Chris0673 said:


> That's a nice looking pipe. Just out of curiosity...are the cactus quill matches really made from cactus quills? Or is that just the name of the company? Love the artwork on the matchboxes too.


These matches are really made from cactus quills. It took me a while to find the matches, and when I found a BOTL in Texas who could send me a package of them, he sent 4 packages of 10 boxes. MAYA is the brand name BTW.


----------



## Mason16Filz

Nice pipe Wayne!! Looks good 8)


----------



## Andrewdk

Finally got my hands on some hamborger Veermaster with two tins from 4noggins. Last order disappeared in the post.


----------



## Desertlifter

OnePyroTec said:


> That could explain taste perception difference, The Nightcap I have is from the mid 90's
> 
> These matches are really made from cactus quills. It took me a while to find the matches, and when I found a BOTL in Texas who could send me a package of them, he sent 4 packages of 10 boxes. MAYA is the brand name BTW.


+1 on the quill matches - those are really cool.


----------



## MarkC

OnePyroTec said:


> All I can say, is again, they are manufactured from the same place, the ebay seller and forever stems are simply distributors of the same product. To say one is better than the other is like saying I paid more for my car than you paid for the same car, but I got free floor mats so it is better.


You obviously don't understand what is involved in making a pipe stem. They are NOT the distributors of the same product. To say they are is to say a Joe Schmo painting is the same as a Picasso because they bought their paints and canvas at the same place...


----------



## OnePyroTec

so are you comparing a forever stem to a picasso? LMFAO! So are you saying because one has an inlaid dot, to works better? Quit being a clown....

You can spread all the trash talk you want, it doesn't change the fact they stems are manufactured from the same place, they are shiny, fit great, and yes...smoke great too...they are only god damn stems used in cheap ass corn cob pipes...get a grip of reality already.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

OnePyroTec said:


> So are you saying because one has an inlaid dot, to works better? Quit being a clown....
> 
> ... it doesn't change the fact they stems are manufactured from the same place...


You are the only one hung up on that "dot". Why do you disparage our opinions on CRAFTMANSHIP by putting words in our mouths and insulting folks? CRAFTMANSHIP is what we are talking about here, not some stupid dot.

Also they are NOT manufactured in the same place. Wrong! The only thing the same is the lucite stock, not the manufacturer and definately not the craftmanship.

Earlier in this discussion I gave you kudos and ring gauge for being a loyal customer. You and he are both e-bay sellers and I understand the desire to support him. I don't understand yer desire to compair two products as equal and the same when you have knowledge of only one.

If yer e-bay pipe stem is every bit as good as my foreverstem, then you got a better deal than I. But you never bought a foreverstem. I bought both. The stems I recieved were nowhere close in quality or craftmanship. Deny my experience all you want, but you know nothing of what you speak.

For denying my experience, and saying I'm wrong and my experience is false,and for calling a respected member of our community names , I rescind the ring gauge. I honestly know not why I tried to be nice to you when you treat me, and others like dirt.


----------



## OnePyroTec

I'm not the one going out of my way to pass opinions as fact. I'm not saying you didn't have a problem, if you chose not to deal with it and just trash the seller, so be it. The crusade you guys are on is funny as hell. I don't know how may times I gotta say there are no problems with what "I" purchased. Had there been, the seller would have happily refunded or replaced. The only problem I have now is I went to purchase more pipes & stems, and the seller is backlogged in orders...go figure...guess some people can see through the smoke and mirrors.

And in the post that was copied from DAVES trash talk reply, he admitted the stems come from the same place. Can craftsmanship really be that different from pre-made stems? Just seems like a pride thing and trying to justify the extra costs. 



from dave: Hi Guys. 

I'm really not trying to rain on the Ebay guys Lucite cob stems parade, but I thought I should mention that in this case, you really do get what you pay for. He uses the same Lucite blanks we do; great quality. Please know though, we spend a LOT of time cutting, shaping and finishing our 'Forever' stems. Our buttons are hand shaped on the outside, then opened and shaped inside. The airways are drilled to the proper size for a great smoke.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

OnePyroTec said:


> in the post that was copied from DAVES trash talk reply, he admitted the stems come from the same place.


Wrong! Go back and read it, please. He stated that the lucite stock he and the other gentleman used are the same. It's NOT the same folks making the stems.

I though fixing the defects in the e-bay stems and gifting them was a kinder (and easier) solution than giving the seller bad feedback. At the same time, I wanted fellow BOTL to know my experience, and it seems others have had a similar experience.

I truly don't understand yer aggressive denial of our experience, nor yer namecalling... unless you are the ebay stem maker...


----------



## Desertlifter

El wedo del milagro said:


> Wrong! Go back and read it, please. He stated that the lucite stock he and the other gentleman used are the same. It's NOT the same folks making the stems.
> 
> I though fixing the defects in the e-bay stems and gifting them was a kinder (and easier) solution than giving the seller bad feedback. At the same time, I wanted fellow BOTL to know my experience, and it seems others have had a similar experience.
> 
> I truly don't understand yer aggressive denial of our experience, nor yer namecalling... unless you are the ebay stem maker...


Even if he is the eBay stem maker, plunging into the depths of ad hominem is unwarranted. I didn't see any "trash talk" in Dave's reply either - just the statement of fact about the manufacture of the stems. Blanks are not ready-for-market products - they are a block of lucite. Suggesting otherwise is like comparing an old single-wide trailer to a custom built home - they are built from the same wood after all.

Kudos to you for fixing and passing things on rather than giving the seller bad feedback. It seems he is trying to break into a business like many others - it takes time to get things right.


----------



## OnePyroTec

El wedo del milagro said:


> Wrong! Go back and read it, please. He stated that the lucite stock he and the other gentleman used are the same. It's NOT the same folks making the stems.
> 
> I though fixing the defects in the e-bay stems and gifting them was a kinder (and easier) solution than giving the seller bad feedback. At the same time, I wanted fellow BOTL to know my experience, and it seems others have had a similar experience.
> 
> I truly don't understand yer aggressive denial of our experience, nor yer namecalling... unless you are the ebay stem maker...


Are you serious? Who has been the aggressive trash talker? If asking for you to quit being a clown is offensive, heh...sorry pal. I thought is it all fun & games because I _am_ laughing my ass off.

Feel free at anytime to pull up my SAME user name here as on ANY forum and EBAY to see what I do sell. I *don't* deny you had issues as you are claiming, but I do say you went out of your way to NOT take up issue with the seller and let him fix it and instead just to go on a crusade to trash him...since you try to say I'M the ebay seller, that makes me think you never did buy a stem and just went on a trash the seller crusade.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Ahh! The light just came on!

Wayne, yer just bein' like this intentionally to get a reaction so you can sit back laughing. I've encountered this before, and I'm sorry I didn't catch on earlier.

Fellow pipers, I'm sorry I rose to the bait. I'm gonna open a Guiness and go back outside for another bowl of Bob's Chocolate Flake.


----------



## pipinho

sigh. the same thing happened when i mentioned corncobpipes.


----------



## ProbateGeek

I really stopped listening when I realized someone was drawing comparisons between two things, one of which he'd never seen or examined, much less smoked out of. THAT, to me, is the laughable part. While the opinions of those who have firsthand knowledge and experience with BOTH are discounted? Bah... ignorance.


----------



## pipinho

Just to be clear, i am not comparing corncobpipe stems to the forever stems.

I have said this before, I do not own a forever stem so i can't compare it to the stems by corncobpipes. I do however have pipes with stems by their original manufactors (including a mario grandi with a sturyd stem that is comprable in size to corncobpipes) and meerschaum stems by Yanik. These stems by corncobpipes are good, very good. Different but i really can't say that they are any worse than stems by Mario grandi, Yanik, Savinelli, Parker, Digby, Nording, Bjarne, ect. So while i may not know the forever stem, i do know pipe stems. Know enough to say that it comprable to the other stems made by these pipe makers. I don't know, perhaps these forever stems blow say digby, parker and mario grandi stems out of the water. My guess is that it's just another really good stem. Yes there are members here who never had a forever stem, it does not however mean that we don't know pipe stems.


----------



## steinr1

I have no experience of either of these types of stem. However, most of the stems on my pipes are black. Apart from the ones that aren't.


----------



## pipinho

hey bottom line, if you smoke pipe. You know what a quality stem is. it doesn't matter where the stem came from.


----------



## MarkC

OnePyroTec said:


> so are you comparing a forever stem to a picasso? LMFAO! So are you saying because one has an inlaid dot, to works better? Quit being a clown....
> 
> You can spread all the trash talk you want, it doesn't change the fact they stems are manufactured from the same place, they are shiny, fit great, and yes...smoke great too...they are only god damn stems used in cheap ass corn cob pipes...get a grip of reality already.


Let me see if I can explain it simply enough for you:

The materials are indeed from the same manufacturer. However, to make the finished product, the button has to be shaped, the insert has to be carved, etc. They do not arrive at (for example) Walker Briar Works all ready to be put in a pipe.


----------



## MarkC

pipinho said:


> Just to be clear, i am not comparing corncobpipe stems to the forever stems.


Neither am I, as I'm in the same boat, having seen one and not the other. I'm just pointing out that Wayne is suffering from a basic misconception on the whole issue. The stems are NOT manufactured by the same company, only the blanks are.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Discounts for your TAD/PAD! Although I have a fairly good selection now, I still don't have a closet-full cellared.

10% off Dunhill bulk baccy through March at Smoking Pipes: Dunhill Bulk Tobaccos at Smoking Pipes .com

10% off special (Pipes Magazine) at 4noggins: In the checkout section of website use the coupon code - mypipe - to receive discount 3/14 through 3/20. I also understand that the code - facebook - works at anytime.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Thanks, Mari - if only Dunhill offered Royal Yacht in bulk...


----------



## OnePyroTec

ProbateGeek said:


> I really stopped listening when I realized someone was drawing comparisons between two things, one of which he'd never seen or examined, much less smoked out of. THAT, to me, is the laughable part. While the opinions of those who have firsthand knowledge and experience with BOTH are discounted? Bah... ignorance.


:roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll:



MarkC said:


> Let me see if I can explain it simply enough for you:
> 
> The materials are indeed from the same manufacturer. However, to make the finished product, the button has to be shaped, the insert has to be carved, etc. They do not arrive at (for example) Walker Briar Works all ready to be put in a pipe.


 we are painfully aware of the dots that walker installs & tenons have to be cut bah blah blah :deadhorse::deadhorse::deadhorse::roll::roll: Bottom is still is, the ebay sellers stems ALL fit nice, ALL look great, ALL smoke great, no matter how hard you try, you can't change it.

@ Pipinho, I realized BEFORE I posted the pictures of my cobs what would happen. This isn't the the first forum that a pre-planned attack has happened by a clown posse out to trash the competition of their friend. Seems really fishy how someone can buy a stem that is just horrible, yet doesn't want to bother the seller to fix the issues or leave a negative feedback as should have been earned...BUT will go out of their way for days on end trying to trash the seller on forums instead every chance they get. YET the seller has a 100% rating and feedback score of 896 with only one neutral from a clown who couldn't read the description that the stem was not polished and the buyer had to polish it himself. Yup, really fishy the only bitching is done by friends of Dave of Walker Briar Works.


----------



## OnePyroTec

MarkC said:


> Neither am I, as I'm in the same boat, having seen one and not the other. I'm just pointing out that Wayne is suffering from a basic misconception on the whole issue. The stems are NOT manufactured by the same company, only the blanks are.


you call them blanks, I call them stems...no kidding, they come from the same place? wow...wait...that is what I have been saying.

I'm sure the redundant mine is better than yours will continue...I'll be back in a few days to chime in guys...don't give up the ship while I'm gone.


----------



## Irfan

I tried to scroll back a page or two to see what all this flap about Forever stems is. I can't work out what the problem seems to be or who started it or whatever. All I can say is that a Forever stem transforms a cob. Walker Briar has been doing a sale on them recently, for selected items only, up to 50% off. Makes it an excellent deal.

Oh, and since this is meant to be a thread about ebay purchases and I haven't seen a post on the topic recently, allow me to boast slightly about some John Bessai pipes I picked up on the bay over the past few days. I bought a John Bessai about six months ago, and without a doubt is one of my top four briars, an excellent smoker.

Pipedia has a vague entry about John Bessai, but I've never seen anything other than this, other than a few enquiries by other owners:
_
John Bessai was a long time pipemaker, repairman and tobacco shop owner who operated his pipe shop at the "Old Arcade" in Cleveland, Ohio. The shop was opened in approximately 1898. It was a small 2-room shop where he hand-crafted his own pipes in the back room and could work when customers were not there. Like so many other shop made brand, John Bessai's limited production was quickly acquired by regular customers and thus his craftsmanship remained little known outside of Ohio and the Midwest. While his name is known by pipe collectors in the Midwest, his work is seldom seen elsewhere! He died before 1969. Nevertheless, John Bessai left behind a small number of classic shaped pipes; all were made on-site. They are praised worthy of collecting and reflecting skills well beyond most American pipe makers. John Bessai's logo "JB" appeared as one letter as the "back" of the "J" and the "back" of the "B" share a single line. The logo was stamped on the stem and on the left side of the shank. His son Herb Bessai took over the business and also continued making pipes. He closed the shop in about 1978. _

Oh, on some other forum, someone said that the son, Herb, used a different logo on his stems, so "JB" means the old man.

They don't come up on ebay all that often, although there was another batch up a few weeks ago. There were no bids until the final second, then someone outsniped me for a price that I probably would have been willing to pay, except that I got a bit over confident about no-one else wanting it. But the other sniper left one out, so I got that for $20.










John Bessai Imported Briar Smoking Pipe 5" 468 | eBay

I was a bit annoyed on missing out on another four, but then saw another batch a few days later. I really wanted them, so I was prepared to go up to $40 each, although hoping to get them for less. In the end, I got another four for an average price of $34.13 each. They look like they are in pretty good condition to me, a bit of buffing and rewax, alcohol cleaning, shank reaming, and they'll be ready to go.










John Bessai Pipe Half Bent Apple | eBay










John Bessai Special Pipe Half Bent Billard No Reserve | eBay










John Bessai Special Pipe Straight Sitter Billard | eBay










John Bessai Straight Bulldog Pipe Artisan Made No Reserve | eBay


----------



## TTecheTTe

OnePyroTec said:


> ...blah, blah, blah...:deadhorse::deadhorse::deadhorse:...I realized BEFORE I posted the pictures of my cobs what would happen... will go out of their way for days on end trying to trash the seller on forums instead every chance they get...a clown who couldn't read the description that the stem was not polished and the buyer had to polish it himself. Yup, really fishy the only bitching is done by friends of Dave of Walker Briar Works.


Where's the "pot calling the kettle black" icon when you need it? You did get yourself a nice cob, and were complimented on it.

What was said is that corncobpipes stems are not _equivalent to Forever Stems_, as someone had indicated.

However, NOT all of the stems the seller has listed say that they are unfinished and need to be polished. Only one I saw was a black Vulcanite, so the "fish" I smell is how do you know what someone bought, and what was in that item's description? When you suggested it, I did look for you in eBay, but didn't find you...

Also, many people don't give negative feedback, myself included even when I have received defective and/or not as described merch. Worst I've ever given is neutral feedback in this case, so I guess I'll start changing my tune after 10 years of heavy eBaying.

Seller also discourages anything other than positive feedback, and strikes the perception of an uncooperative attitude, as every item that I looked at (earlier, when I saw your nice pipe, and again now) had the following in EXTREMELY LARGE type:
PLEASE READ !!!
WE DO NOT NOT GIVE REFUNDS
WE DO NOT ACCEPT EXCHANGES
PLEASE BE SURE BEFORE YOU BID
IF IN DOUBT ASK A QUESTION

This would make me feel real stupid if I got an unfinished stem, after looking at all of the other nice stems and pipes that clearly looked like the stems were finished - and nothing saying that they weren't! Certainly not a question I would think to ask, and has given me great pause to watch instead of pulling the trigger on a buy.

Discounts for your TAD/PAD:

10% off Dunhill bulk baccy through March at Smoking Pipes: Dunhill Bulk Tobaccos at Smoking Pipes .com

10% off special (Pipes Magazine) at 4noggins: In the checkout section of website use the coupon code - mypipe - to receive discount 3/14 through 3/20. I also understand that the code - facebook - works at anytime.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Folks, he's trolling.

If we all want it to go away, we need to completely ignore it.

Feed him one tiny morsel and the abuse and name calling will continue.

This is my last comment on this dust-up.


----------



## MarkC

I have to agree. If he spent a quarter of the time he spends trying to come up with what he considers clever putdowns on comprehending what other people were saying, this conversation would have died out ages ago.


----------



## ProbateGeek

El wedo del milagro said:


> This is my last comment on this dust-up.


My thoughts as well. And if someone posts a review comparing, say, a Nica Libre to a Padron, but then discloses that he has not, in fact, ever actually _smoked_ a Padron? Well, that is not a review I would be very inclined to read, you know what I'm sayin'?

:ss


----------



## Desertlifter

Irfan said:


> Oh, and since this is meant to be a thread about ebay purchases and I haven't seen a post on the topic recently, allow me to boast slightly about some John Bessai pipes I picked up on the bay over the past few days. I bought a John Bessai about six months ago, and without a doubt is one of my top four briars, an excellent smoker.


Thanks for that bit! The second pipe in that list - that half-bent - has some lovely birds-eye grain.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Yes, thanks Irfan for getting the thread back on topic.










While I too like the grain in that second one, this last one strikes a chord somewhere for me - don't know why. Perhaps it reminds me of my dad. Perhaps it reminds of Ward Cleaver. Either way, I like it.


----------



## Andrewdk

Thanks for the neg RG OnePyroTec. Care to take your drama and misinformed opinions elsewhere?


----------



## Desertlifter

Andrewdk said:


> Thanks for the neg RG OnePyroTec. Care to take your drama and misinformed opinions elsewhere?


No worries!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Andrewdk said:


> Thanks for the neg RG OnePyroTec. Care to take your drama and misinformed opinions elsewhere?


Andrew - I for one, and there are surely others (see, Brian's beat me to it!), am more than willing to help make up for the one negative RG from 

+ RG comin'!


----------



## TTecheTTe

Here's my 4noggins TAD (please remind of what I've forgotten):
Product Name	Part No. Quantity Item Price	Total Price
Dunhill: NIGHTCAP 50g
DNC5	3	$8.85	$26.55
Dunhill: ROYAL YACHT 50g
DUNRY	3	$10.29	$30.87
McClelland ARCADIA 50g
McA5	2	$10.79	$21.58
McClelland BLACKWOODS FLAKE 100g
McBF1	2	$14.99	$29.98
McClelland FROG MORTON ON THE TOWN 100g
McFMT1	3	$14.99	$44.97
Rattray's HAL O' THE WYND 100g
RHW1	1	$15.89	$15.89
Rattray's RED RAPPAREE 100g
RRR1	1	$15.89	$15.89
4noggins Bulk BALD HEADED TEACHER
Amount: 16oz. - $36.99
4NBHT	1	$36.99	$36.99
McClelland Bulk 5110 DARK FULL ENGLISH
Amount: 8oz. - $28.44
Mc5110	1	$28.44	$28.44
McClelland BLUE MOUNTAIN 50g
McBM	3	$10.15	$30.45
TAMBOLAKA 100g.
TAM	1	$17.69	$17.69
McClelland FROG MORTON'S CELLAR 100g
McFMC1	3	$15.99	$47.97

This was my first order with 4nogs. The 10% mypipe discount didn't show on my order, so I'll be interested in seeing how they process that.


----------



## ProbateGeek

You possibly forgot the Kendal Dark, and a restock on the 1792 Flake. Nice on the triple of the FM Cellar!


----------



## TTecheTTe

A second 4nog TAD (mypipe discount applied this time - figured out that you have to click on "apply" after typing it in):
Product Information
Product Name	Part No.	Quantity	Item Price	Total Price
Cornell & Diehl BLACK FRIGATE 2oz.
CDBF2	2	$9.95	$19.90
Cornell & Diehl BOW LEGGED BEAR 2oz.
CDBLB2	1	$9.95	$9.95
SOFTIE PIPE BITS - 2/Pack
SOFT	1	$1.49	$1.49
B.J. LONG PIPE CLEANERS - BRISTLE
LPCB	1	$1.12	$1.12
Cornell & Diehl SAM'S BLEND 2oz.
CDSB2	2	$9.95	$19.90
CZECH PIPE TOOL
CZECH	1	$1.99	$1.99
DILL'S PIPE CLEANERS - STANDARD
DPCS	2	$1.75	$3.50
Cornell & Diehl FOUNDING FATHERS 2oz.
CDFF	1	$9.95	$9.95


----------



## TTecheTTe

ProbateGeek said:


> You possibly forgot the Kendal Dark, and a restock on the 1792 Flake. Nice on the triple of the FM Cellar!


Dang it! Thanks for reminding me. 3rd TAD found 1lb (the limit) of 1792.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Party at Mari's!


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> Party at Mari's!


Great idea - let's carpool.

Indeed a thorough job!

By the way...if you like FM Cellar, you will likely love Esoterica Pembroke. Because it's been like....hours since I pimped that glorious blend. ipe:


----------



## TTecheTTe

Desertlifter said:


> Great idea - let's carpool.
> 
> Indeed a thorough job!
> 
> By the way...if you like FM Cellar, you will likely love Esoterica Pembroke. Because it's been like....hours since I pimped that glorious blend. ipe:


:z Come on down; I'll make Punta Cana Sangria! arty: I know Terry's just looking for an excuse to come to Houston...everyone's welcome, but you want to come before the HEAT!

Dang, it, now I need to do a 5th order...



ProbateGeek said:


> You possibly forgot the Kendal Dark, and a restock on the 1792 Flake. Nice on the triple of the FM Cellar!


I was just looking at my 250g boxes of 1792 and SL in "my cellar" and noticed they were stamped "sold subject to evaporation." I don't want to open them to see how they are sealed inside, since the cello is wrap is sealed well. Should I go ahead and open them and cellar these in Mason's, or are they okay as is?


----------



## steinr1

TTecheTTe said:


> I was just looking at my 250g boxes of 1792 and SL in "my cellar" and noticed they were stamped "sold subject to evaporation." I don't want to open them to see how they are sealed inside, since the cello is wrap is sealed well. Should I go ahead and open them and cellar these in Mason's, or are they okay as is?


I'm sure either would be fine, but opinion is divided on this...

I smoke a lot of Louisiana Flake which is a similar blend (but clearly, superior) in many ways to 1792. I don't do anything apart from put the boxes (500g) into a vaguely sealed cool box with more of the same. They seem to do just fine. After a year or two the flakes are a little drier than they are originally, but very much in good condition. About 10 flakes are put in a sealed jar at a time for immediate consumption. The cool box is regularly opened, so no hint of "sealed" can be claimed. Is the tobacco "better" after this accidental (greed drives this for me, not a desire to age tobacco) aging? Maybe. It's pretty good "fresh".

Aging of tobacco is a poorly understood "science". I would want to see objective comparison of the same tobacco kept under otherwise identical conditions with one jar sealed and one jar open to the atmosphere before making any judgement. I've never seen that sort of comparison made. I make myself available as a beagle for any test smoking required in such a double blind study. But only if tobaccos I like are involved.

The tobacco in your boxes is probably just in a plastic bag twisted shut. That's how the GH ones come.

_Other opinions are available. Tobacco quality increase shown is for illustrative purposes only. The quality of your tobacco may go down as well as up. For more information please see a qualified Tobacconist._


----------



## OnePyroTec

El wedo del milagro said:


> Folks, he's trolling.
> 
> If we all want it to go away, we need to completely ignore it.
> 
> Feed him one tiny morsel and the abuse and name calling will continue.
> 
> This is my last comment on this dust-up.


no one is trolling, just defending against ridiculous claims a certain few make. Look no further than your own keyboards and your repeated actions of the past before you claim others are trolls.


----------



## OnePyroTec

TTecheTTe said:


> Where's the "pot calling the kettle black" icon when you need it? You did get yourself a nice cob, and were complimented on it.
> 
> What was said is that corncobpipes stems are not _equivalent to Forever Stems_, as someone had indicated.
> 
> However, NOT all of the stems the seller has listed say that they are unfinished and need to be polished. Only one I saw was a black Vulcanite, so the "fish" I smell is how do you know what someone bought, and what was in that item's description? When you suggested it, I did look for you in eBay, but didn't find you...
> 
> Also, many people don't give negative feedback, myself included even when I have received defective and/or not as described merch. Worst I've ever given is neutral feedback in this case, so I guess I'll start changing my tune after 10 years of heavy eBaying.
> 
> Seller also discourages anything other than positive feedback, and strikes the perception of an uncooperative attitude, as every item that I looked at (earlier, when I saw your nice pipe, and again now) had the following in EXTREMELY LARGE type:
> PLEASE READ !!!
> WE DO NOT NOT GIVE REFUNDS
> WE DO NOT ACCEPT EXCHANGES
> PLEASE BE SURE BEFORE YOU BID
> IF IN DOUBT ASK A QUESTION
> 
> This would make me feel real stupid if I got an unfinished stem, after looking at all of the other nice stems and pipes that clearly looked like the stems were finished - and nothing saying that they weren't! Certainly not a question I would think to ask, and has given me great pause to watch instead of pulling the trigger on a buy.
> 
> Discounts for your TAD/PAD:
> 
> 10% off Dunhill bulk baccy through March at Smoking Pipes: Dunhill Bulk Tobaccos at Smoking Pipes .com
> 
> 10% off special (Pipes Magazine) at 4noggins: In the checkout section of website use the coupon code - mypipe - to receive discount 3/14 through 3/20. I also understand that the code - facebook - works at anytime.


if you can't find me as a seller, you didn't look very hard, I have been selling there since '99.

As for the ebay seller of stem, the no refunds is pretty standard for people who simply change minds because the item could never be used or sold as new again, but if you took the time to ASK the seller, the seller will refund any thing that is defective if it happens. Just ask...it is all you have to do.


----------



## OnePyroTec

Latest batch of bamboo shank cobs, couple new stems, and extra long bamboo tamper for the MacArthur cob.


----------



## OnePyroTec

I got an OLD brick of this stuff (guess about a pound or so) It is pretty strong but not so great in the pipe since it is only chopped cigar cuttings. Anyone that has actually tried it, what did you end up blending it with?


----------



## ProbateGeek

Damn, Wayne! Even if it's NOT a Forever Stem (so perhaps not the ultimate cob-smoking experience), that bottom Country Gent is about the finest looking cob I've ever seen. Sharp, sharp, sharp - if ever there was a "dress cob", you've got it. Show up at a black tie affair with that in your teeth - show 'em a bit of cool.


----------



## Jeff10236

My latest on Ebay (won about 10min ago):
Mario Grandi Eskimo (I've wanted an Eskimo shape pipe since I first saw one years ago):

Pipe Mario Grandi Italy Briar Large Smooth Extra Eskimo Free Hand New Pipes | eBay

Here's a photo from the auction (if it attaches):


----------



## steinr1

Jeff10236 said:


> My latest on Ebay (won about 10min ago):
> Mario Grandi Eskimo (I've wanted an Eskimo shape pipe since I first saw one years ago):
> 
> Pipe Mario Grandi Italy Briar Large Smooth Extra Eskimo Free Hand New Pipes | eBay


That *IS* a nice shape. It looks like it would be a relatively short, squat pipe, but I see from the listing that it's quite a big thing. Beautiful.


----------



## pipinho

does mario grandi even do traditional shapes anymore?


----------



## phinz

What's that, you say? Why, that's a pound of Beck's Ol' Limey Bastard.


----------



## steinr1

Estate Ropp Yeco Junior. A perfect little rope and plug pipe; it's a little bigger than the Prince I currectly use for these (I'm a wimp).

View attachment 76402


----------



## steinr1

Huzzah! Tobacco order arrived today!

*Can anyone please confirm or deny rumours that I have seen about Germain's Rich Dark Flake being the UK domestic version of Esoterica Stonehaven (made by Germain)? *

I have never had this tobacco, but what with the fuss about Stonehaven, I was intrigued. It is a very dark, thin cut flake about 5x1.5 inches. Quite crumbly with a very rich aroma. Can't quite place it yet, maybe stewed fruit? Composition is Virgina and Burley.

View attachment 76429


----------



## nikonnut

steinr1 said:


> Huzzah! Tobacco order arrived today!
> 
> *Can anyone please confirm or deny rumours that I have seen about Germain's Rich Dark Flake being the UK domestic version of Esoterica Stonehaven (made by Germain)? *
> 
> I have never had this tobacco, but what with the fuss about Stonehaven, I was intrigued. It is a very dark, thin cut flake about 5x1.5 inches. Quite crumbly with a very rich aroma. Can't quite place it yet, maybe stewed fruit? Composition is Virgina and Burley.
> 
> View attachment 76429


And I'm the fascist? :lol: The only reference I've seen seen regarding the Rich Dark Flake vs. Stonehaven conundrum was on tobacco reviews. To quote..."Tin Description:	According to an email response from J. F. Germain and Son asking if they produced any other blend like Stonehaven, they replied that their Dark Flake is similar to Stonehaven, which is produced for Esoterica in the U.S. market only." Sadly, that's all I've got but nice pick-ups, good sir!

P.S. Is that the Perique version of the Royal Jersey? Can't wait to see a review


----------



## DanR

steinr1 said:


> Huzzah! Tobacco order arrived today!
> 
> *Can anyone please confirm or deny rumours that I have seen about Germain's Rich Dark Flake being the UK domestic version of Esoterica Stonehaven (made by Germain)? *
> 
> I have never had this tobacco, but what with the fuss about Stonehaven, I was intrigued. It is a very dark, thin cut flake about 5x1.5 inches. Quite crumbly with a very rich aroma. Can't quite place it yet, maybe stewed fruit? Composition is Virgina and Burley.
> 
> View attachment 76429


Looks like a lovely order, Robert! Now I've got a bit of the TAD bug...


----------



## steinr1

nikonnut said:


> Is that the Perique version of the Royal Jersey? Can't wait to see a review


Yep, that's the one. The Virginias are lovely and fragrant with a good spike of spicey Perique. I particularly enjoy the first whiff from a new tin. Well behaved and not prone to bite; the ribbon-cut packs easily and burns well. As with all my tobaccos, I never bother to dry this very slightly sticky blend before smoking. It seems fine as it is to me. I've not got any open at the moment and am desparately trying to avoid opening one - just too many things on the go to open yet another tin. It's my current favourite "plain" VaPer (Louisiana Flake - the finest tobacco on the planet is also a VaPer but definitely not "plain"); I waver between this and Dunhill Deluxe Navy Rolls. This has the edge in terms of Perique but the Dunhill is smoother and is gentler on the Vitamin N receptors. I'm sure you wouldn't be disappointed if you like a VaPer at all.

As for the Rich Dark Flake, it really matters not a jot if it is the same as Stonehaven (which I've not tried) or not. It is stunningly good in its own right. I've only had three bowls of it so far (maybe squeeze another in tonight) and each has been better than the last. Fantastic stuff. In my mind the little Barling I've used with it has already been dedicated to this blend alone; not something I would do lightly.


----------



## steinr1

A little top up...

Anyone still bothering to use this thread? I'm too anally retentive to use the "Latest Pipe Purchase" one for tobacco.

View attachment 76655


----------



## nikonnut

Just had another tin of Edgeworth land (made in the EU version), won a 100g tin of three nuns , and might have found a tin of John Cottons. A good week to be sure!


----------



## MarkC

steinr1 said:


> Anyone still bothering to use this thread? I'm too anally retentive to use the "Latest Pipe Purchase" one for tobacco.
> ]


I have no idea why we have two threads for the same thing; I remember when the other one started, and I honestly think I'd just never seen this one at the time. They probably ought to be combined.


----------



## nikonnut

After I won this








I get an email from the seller asking if I would like two more just like it... Ramen for dinner it is!

And 5 tins of Village 1888 cocktail hour for a group buy for good measure


----------



## Forloveoffreedom

Sleeve of Escudo..yumm! I tell my wife I need to stock up before the taxes come...she buys it so all is good!


----------



## nikonnut

Last of my TAD medicine showed up... as well as a VERY generous sample of MacBaren's Mixture from the early 70's from Splattt! 

















That's it for me for a (long) while....


----------



## MarkC

Yeah, Splattt! has been getting carried away; I threw my back out dragging that envelope from the mail box to my apartment...


----------



## Madcaddyman

How's that cocktail hour? I really like the Villager products but that one has't made it's way north yet.

Rene


----------



## splattttttt

I really love the tin aroma of MacBaren's Mixture; said to be from the early 70's. It honestly reminds me of what Dad smoked. Fresh figs and vanilla is what I got, and a really mellow warm dry taste similar to that of most of the English blends I've tried so far, though with a bit of tongue bite which I didn't really mind. 
Little to almost no ambient presence can be detected. Probably a trait of really aged tobacco?


----------



## nikonnut

Madcaddyman said:


> How's that cocktail hour? I really like the Villager products but that one has't made it's way north yet.
> 
> Rene


I haven't tried it yet but today is looking good  I will report back with my opinions.


----------



## steinr1

The only correct response is to shout...

FASCIST!



nikonnut said:


> Last of my TAD medicine showed up... as well as a VERY generous sample of MacBaren's Mixture from the early 70's from Splattt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it for me for a (long) while....


----------



## Mr Dude65

Just picked up a 100g Buddies Blend by Dan Tobacco. Smells amazing!!! Can't wait for tomorrow night to light some up!


----------



## Thirston

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Got my new/old fishing pipe the other day. I think it will help keep everyone's sense of humor when we come up empty, but I could be wrong. At least it's obnoxious!

[IMG=http://s2.p[url=http://postimage.org/]http://imagestore.puff.com/2013/04/24/p_3838229_1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## splattttttt

A kWoodie I just won today. It's twisted LOL


----------



## MarkC

Is this "buy a lunatic pipe day" or something? :lol:


----------



## splattttttt

it is a fool moon you know :hmm:


----------



## Stonedog

I like both of those pipes Jack and Mark.  If I had any talent at all I'd buy a briar block and try to make something like the "fishing pipe"!


----------



## Thirston

MarkC said:


> Is this "buy a lunatic pipe day" or something? :lol:


:rotfl: You should see the one I bought and did not post! The fish pipe is actually a 1940's unsmoked Marxman. I have an affinity for vintage Marxman/ Custom-bilt carvings. Most don't.


----------



## Commander Quan

Earlier this week I won a Orlik carved Nutt Hurricane pipe, that arrived yesterday. The stem and inside the bowl are going to need a thorough restoration but the pipe it's self is in good shape.


----------



## steinr1

Commander Quan said:


> Earlier this week I won a Orlik carved Nutt Hurricane pipe, that arrived yesterday. The stem and inside the bowl are going to need a thorough restoration but the pipe it's self is in good shape.


Those Hurricane type pipes are fun. I've got a couple; a bent Billiard by Butz Choquin and a straight Billiard by I don't remember who. Possibly Orlik. I believe the Nutt ones are the most sought after. Lucky you.


----------



## Commander Quan

Thanks. I had been watching them for a couple months. There didn't seam to be much interest in this one so I picked it up for less than $12 total.


----------



## Thirston

Commander Quan said:


> Thanks. I had been watching them for a couple months. There didn't seam to be much interest in this one so I picked it up for less than $12 total.


Yeah, that was quite a good buy. Congrats.


----------



## steinr1

Commander Quan said:


> Thanks. I had been watching them for a couple months. There didn't seam to be much interest in this one so I picked it up for less than $12 total.


Brilliant catch! I've seen a Nutt Products one go for something like $70.


----------



## MarkC

Got my latest package today, from 4Noggins. Six tins of Balkan Sasieni, seven of Astley's No. 55, five of McClelland Aurora, some pipe cleaners, and a new filler screw for my Old Boy, which now has regained it's class and pride! It's hard to look classy with your filler exposed like that...

Cool aside: three of the tins of No. 55 were from XYZ rather than the current Arango, so I don't feel like I need to let 'em sit for six months. I have no doubt that one will be accidentally popped this week...


----------



## splattttttt

Mark, picture of the Old Boy please? Thank you :shock:


----------



## MarkC

Okay. I'm no photographer; you can find better shots online. Plus, I probably won't know if the photo posting worked for a bit after I post...
I'll put up one shot of each side, plus one of the bottom showing off the new filler screw.


----------



## splattttttt

MarkC said:


> Okay. I'm no photographer; you can find better shots online. Plus, I probably won't know if the photo posting worked for a bit after I post...
> I'll put up one shot of each side, plus one of the bottom showing off the new filler screw.
> 
> View attachment 43925
> View attachment 43926
> View attachment 43927


Very nice Mark.
Something about that lighter makes me think of old Gregory Peck movies.
Now can you do a video of it flaming :cheer2:


----------



## RJ-Harder

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I bought a 50ct humi on eBay. The shipping cost as much as the humi. The seal leaves something to be desired...but it's much better than the $180 for the CHEAPEST 50ct humi at my local B&M store. Not many cigar smokers in my city, so I'm stuck with terrible B&M selection and prices.


----------



## Scott W.

Got my order of Dunhill Baccy today
2 tins RY
2 tins Nightcap
1 London Mixture
1 standards mixture

44 bucks shipped. Should have ordered more but I am new to all but the nightcap.


----------



## pipinho

picked up this Peterson Tankard on the bay


----------



## Scott W.

pipinho said:


> picked up this Peterson Tankard on the bay


Sweet, enjoy it


----------



## MarkC

scottw said:


> Got my order of Dunhill Baccy today
> 2 tins RY
> 2 tins Nightcap
> 1 London Mixture
> 1 standards mixture
> 
> 44 bucks shipped. Should have ordered more but I am new to all but the nightcap.


Well, then you knew very well that you should have ordered more Nightcap!


----------



## Scott W.

This is true.


----------



## Troutman22

MarkC said:


> Cool aside: three of the tins of No. 55 were from XYZ rather than the current Arango, so I don't feel like I need to let 'em sit for six months. I have no doubt that one will be accidentally popped this week...


One of those was mine iirc. Remember those revealing photos of you I swore I would never post.....

Kidding aside - great score. I have a tin or two aging in my cellar. That's good baccy.


----------



## splattttttt

Maker : Tim Thope
Style : Pot / Nose Warmer 
Made In : U.S.A.
Wood : Briar
Color : Black with Dark Brown Bowl Top
Shank Extension : Ivory Micarta 
Stem Color : Black
Finish : Craggy 
Markings : T. Thorpe 
Filter : No 






> Total Length : 5 " 
> Bowl Height : 1 1/2 " 
> Bowl Width : 1 3/8 "
> Bowl Chamber Depth : 1 1/8 "
> Bowl Chamber Width : 5/8" 
> Stem Length : 2 1/2 " 
> Weight : 1.5 ounces ​


----------



## MarkC

Troutman22 said:


> One of those was mine iirc. Remember those revealing photos of you I swore I would never post.....
> 
> Kidding aside - great score. I have a tin or two aging in my cellar. That's good baccy.


If you still have the photos, then you _know_ she looked over eighteen. Besides, that goat was asking for it...


----------



## Troutman22

:rofl:If you still have the photos, then you know she looked over eighteen. Besides, that goat was asking for it... :rofl:


----------



## Andrewdk

Ordered my first 250g SG box from 4noggins, st James flake, now have to hope the customs guys don't mess with it.


----------



## Andrewdk

Andrewdk said:


> Ordered my first 250g SG box from 4noggins, st James flake, now have to hope the customs guys don't mess with it.


Yay it just arrived thank you postman. These flakes are huge and the bag smells awesome.


----------



## MarkC

Well, my annual Gawith, Hoggarth purchase came a little early this year. I ordered a box of Best Brown #2 , plus more tins of Astley's 55 and a few Astley's 109 from 4noggins last night. Two years ago I bought Bright CR Flake, last year was Sweet Rum Twist. I really should buy more Bright CR Flake, but I keep finding new things...


----------



## Stonedog

I won this over the weekend, although I think I overpaid...


----------



## nikonnut

Good weekend on the bay  Got my first 4 digit...









And and EZ-set (plu two others that are pretty interesting)...









Let's see what I can do with them


----------



## steinr1

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

Early 1930s Ropp's Make Straight Billiard.

13cm length, Bowl 22mm I/D, 32mm O/D x 36mm Depth. Horn bit; silver band. About size 3?

View attachment 77745
View attachment 77746


Reamed back to the wood, very light rework on the rim, clean and polish. I've now got to smoke it a few times to soften the petrified French tobacco stench and scrub with many bristle pipe cleaners. I prefer to avoid more invasive cleaning techniques on these older pipes if possible.


----------



## madbricky

Robert, steaming hot brandy does a fine and safe job refreshing my ebay pipes. Use the liquor of your choice with vodka being the most neutral of the lot. Your cleaning an Alkaline based component so the chemistry is there to neutralize if you find your preferred acidic. Good puffing botl.


----------



## steinr1

madbricky said:


> Robert, steaming hot brandy does a fine and safe job refreshing my ebay pipes. Use the liquor of your choice with vodka being the most neutral of the lot. Your cleaning an Alkaline based component so the chemistry is there to neutralize if you find your preferred acidic. Good puffing botl.


Just put a half bowl of Davidoff Red Mixture through this one. Not an entirely unpleasant combination of the light aromatic with the residue of the typical French "Brun" tobacco. Smoked really well; a single light down to ash (when did we last see a review of a "new" pipe that said otherwise...) Smoke was cool and quite dry, no gurgle (the briar is WELL rested - probably decades) and the bowl remained just warm. Not bad for a first smoke and the gunk from the previous owner is pretty much gone. I've disassembled now cool and cleaned properly again; I think that nothing more invasive than smoking repeatedly will remove any taint. Not bad now, it just smells like a smoked pipe. The Red Mixture is a good choice for this, I think; smokes "damp" like most aromatics loosening the residues and the aromatic element hides the worst of any stale tobacco, but not too heavily topped so unlikely to leave a permanent ghost itself.

Although a Fench made pipe, this is a typical "English" Billiard of the period. A bit chunky; good hand feel. I think this one will actually be smoked regularly; it's my style of choice. Now to decide to which blend to dedicate this one...


----------



## madbricky

You lucky dog! I'm jealous of your acquisition. Enjoy :clap2:


----------



## NovaBiscuit

Dunno if it counts, but I picked up some more jars today . Getting back into pipes recently.


----------



## nikonnut

I won this on eBay last week and it showed up yesterday. Ser Jacopo R1 Hawkbill. I'm in love


----------



## splattttttt

@nikonnut


nikonnut said:


> I won this on eBay last week and it showed up yesterday. Ser Jacopo R1 Hawkbill. I'm in love











hope she'll smoke as good as she looks. Was watching that one. Nice snag.

Won this today. Vintage Spanish pipe made by Salvatella. I'm expecting a Calabash style mortise judging by the size of the shank. The ad didn't disclose any emphasis here, nor did I ask. 
These are a rare brand. And are noted for producing a sweet like taste... Maybe due to the briar commonly used by the maker pehaps.


----------



## MarkC

NovaBiscuit said:


> Dunno if it counts, but I picked up some more jars today . Getting back into pipes recently.


Of course it counts. When I see someone post about getting jars, my first thought is "that one's serious; he'll stick!"


----------



## steinr1

nikonnut said:


> I won this on eBay last week and it showed up yesterday. Ser Jacopo R1 Hawkbill. I'm in love


Pretty, pretty, pretty...



splattttttt said:


> Won this today. Vintage Spanish pipe made by Salvatella. I'm expecting a Calabash style mortise judging by the size of the shank.


Nice pipe. "Calabash style mortise" - What that?

Don't have a Calabash, though I wouldn't mind one at all. I don't know enough about them to risk an eBay purchase as yet (and I'm clearly too mean to buy a new one...). Anybody an expert who could explain the things, particularly with reference to the (usually meerschaum?) bowl inserts? I've seen a good number of silver mounted pipes without any inserts; just a silver rim "thing". Is that complete or do they all need an insert?


----------



## splattttttt

steinr1 said:


> Pretty, pretty, pretty...
> 
> Nice pipe. "Calabash style mortise" - What that?
> 
> Don't have a Calabash, though I wouldn't mind one at all. I don't know enough about them to risk an eBay purchase as yet (and I'm clearly too mean to buy a new one...). Anybody an expert who could explain the things, particularly with reference to the (usually meerschaum?) bowl inserts? I've seen a good number of silver mounted pipes without any inserts; just a silver rim "thing". Is that complete or do they all need an insert?


Here's a great link for you... Pipes Making Calabash En

The idea behind a Calabash is allowing room for a post bowl chamber which allows for the smoke to cool.


----------



## steinr1

splattttttt said:


> Here's a great link for you... Pipes Making Calabash En
> 
> The idea behind a Calabash is allowing room for a post bowl chamber which allows for the smoke to cool.


OK, I'm impressed. That is a great pipe made by a very inventive guy. Thanks for passing on the link.


----------



## NovaBiscuit

Picked up a new Dr Grabow. It's a Royalton, I guess a bent bulldog?


----------



## jco3rd

That is a nice looking pipe! Great addition.


----------



## splattttttt

NovaBiscuit said:


> Picked up a new Dr Grabow. It's a Royalton, I guess a bent bulldog?
> 
> 
> NovaBiscuit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno if it counts, but I picked up some more jars today . Getting back into pipes recently.
Click to expand...









let's do something before ebay goes back order on pipes. :grouphug:


----------



## NovaBiscuit

splattttttt said:


> let's do something before ebay goes back order on pipes. :grouphug:


Heh, don't worry! I'm done ordering briars and the like for now, so ebay is safe. The next thing I want to get is one of those Hardwood Diplomats from MM.


----------



## DanR

My latest project pipe. Claridge is the brand. Don't know much about them, but for $9 I thought there probably was an attractive pipe in there somewhere...










I was right. You wouldn't have believed the cake in this thing. I have no idea how a guy could've kept smoking this. There was no room to stuff any tobacco in the bowl. The stem was NASTY also, but a little toothpaste and my buffing wheel did short work of it. Here's the result...


----------



## jco3rd

That is gorgeous! So you use toothpaste for buffing? I want to restore some of my older pipes, and I have a bench grinder. Just need to buy a few wheels. That looks amazing.


----------



## DanR

jco3rd said:


> That is gorgeous! So you use toothpaste for buffing? I want to restore some of my older pipes, and I have a bench grinder. Just need to buy a few wheels. That looks amazing.


Not really. I use the toothpaste to remove the gunk, then I use the buffing wheel setup with rouge, white diamond, and carnuba wax.


----------



## Stonedog

Beautiful pipe Dan. $9 and a little elbow grease goes farther than you'd think...

Here is the 3 pipe rack I won two weeks ago.










It has a sticker that says Syroco Wood on the bottom. After a little research I think it might be from the 50's or 60's.


----------



## steinr1

DanR said:


> My latest project pipe. Claridge is the brand. Don't know much about them, but for $9 I thought there probably was an attractive pipe in there somewhere...
> 
> I was right. You wouldn't have believed the cake in this thing. I have no idea how a guy could've kept smoking this. There was no room to stuff any tobacco in the bowl. The stem was NASTY also, but a little toothpaste and my buffing wheel did short work of it. Here's the result...


Super work!


----------



## ProbateGeek

No pipe news, but as far as tobacco acquisitions go, I'll be trying these out over the next several days:



These are all J Feugo plump 5 x 44 sticks (a sort of "taster" vitola, an old family technique Fuego uses to evaluate tobacco when blending): Sangre de Toro, Gran Reserva Corojo No. 1, and Origen Maduro. The Origen Originals were great - hope these make viable replacements.


----------



## jco3rd

Let us know! I'm realizing that it is pretty difficult to find 1.5-2 hours needed to enjoy most vitolas, so I am drawn to the smaller cigars.


----------



## ProbateGeek

jco3rd said:


> Let us know! I'm realizing that it is pretty difficult to find 1.5-2 hours needed to enjoy most vitolas, so I am drawn to the smaller cigars.


I can already tell you the Origen Originals are worth getting. They were No. 9 in 2011 according to Cigar Journal (that's where I learned about them).

Scroll through here: http://www.cigarjournal.co/download/25_finest_2011.pdf (misspelled as "Origin")

Good luck finding the _original_ Origen Originals though - seem to be sold out pretty much everywhere, hence my trying the same size in other lines.


----------



## steinr1

Boxed Ropp Lord with horn stem. About 9 inches long.

View attachment 78061
View attachment 78062


The tenon is broken but that's an easy fix as it screws into the stem.


----------



## splattttttt

Lots of great "Pipe, Tobacco, and E-Bay Acquisitions" plus restoation ideas Gents.

My most recent... A Butz Choquin Armada #9 








Probably paid a bit more, but I jumped at the "*BUY IT NOW*" price rather than loosing it.








Pretty pipe.


----------



## steinr1

splattttttt said:


> A Butz Choquin Armada


And very nice it is too. If you think they might know a thing or two about pipe-making in the home of the briar pipe, you'd be right...

(Seems to be quite a French thing to do, concentrating all the bird's eye figuring on one side of a cross grain stummel. Noticed it on quite a few.)


----------



## splattttttt

steinr1 said:


> And very nice it is too. If you think they might know a thing or two about pipe-making in the home of the briar pipe, you'd be right...
> 
> (Seems to be quite a French thing to do, concentrating all the bird's eye figuring on one side of a cross grain stummel. Noticed it on quite a few.)


Yeah, I'm curious to see what the othere side looks like. We'll know in a few.


----------



## TTecheTTe

:ban:


splattttttt said:


> Lots of great "Pipe, Tobacco, and E-Bay Acquisitions" plus restoation ideas Gents.
> 
> My most recent... A Butz Choquin Armada


:mod: need to ban this thread due to mortal sin. I truely covet this pipe! The jealousy over your earlier Savatella (?) and @nikonnut Ser Jacabo was shameful enough, but now I must seek absolution.


----------



## ProbateGeek

TTecheTTe said:


> :ban:
> :mod: need to ban this thread due to mortal sin. I truely covet this pipe! The jealousy over your earlier Savatella (?) and @nikonnut Ser Jacabo was shameful enough, but now *I must seek absolution*.


My child, for your Penance - Penzance... ray2:


----------



## splattttttt

TTecheTTe said:


> :ban:
> :mod: need to ban this thread due to mortal sin. I truely covet this pipe! The jealousy over your earlier Savatella (?) and @nikonnut Ser Jacabo was shameful enough, but now I must seek absolution.


Now that's a compliment. Thanks Mari.


----------



## Scott W.

I'm tempted

Toilet Pipe Flush After Each Smoke Hand Carved Meerschaum in A Fitted Case 4796 | eBay


----------



## DanR

Scott W. said:


> I'm tempted
> 
> Toilet Pipe Flush After Each Smoke Hand Carved Meerschaum in A Fitted Case 4796 | eBay


That would be dedicated B&M pipe! :lol:


----------



## TTecheTTe

DanR said:


> That would be dedicated B&M pipe! :lol:


Did you mean "BM?" Clearly a man's pipe - the lid doesn't go down...ound:


----------



## Stonedog

Scott W. said:


> I'm tempted
> 
> Toilet Pipe Flush After Each Smoke Hand Carved Meerschaum in A Fitted Case 4796 | eBay


Imagine what that will look like when it starts to color.


----------



## steinr1

Scott W. said:


> I'm tempted
> 
> Toilet Pipe Flush After Each Smoke Hand Carved Meerschaum in A Fitted Case 4796 | eBay


Hilarious! Quite a lot for a joke pipe, but no reason it wouldn't smoke as well as any other.

@TTecheTTe 
Mari - The seat is down; the lid is up. Might indicate a lady's toilet (But where is the fluffy cover?). Men's toilets have little need of a hinged seat. Use with the lid down could get messy. How would you get the tobacco in?


----------



## Stonedog

steinr1 said:


> Hilarious! Quite a lot for a joke pipe, but no reason it wouldn't smoke as well as any other.
> 
> @TTecheTTe
> Mari - The seat is down; the lid is up. Might indicate a lady's toilet (But where is the fluffy cover?). Men's toilets have little need of a hinged seat. Use with the lid down could get messy. How would you get the tobacco in?


Maybe a plunger shaped tamper?


----------



## TTecheTTe

Stonedog said:


> Maybe a plunger shaped tamper?


:lol: Now your talkin'!



steinr1 said:


> Mari - The seat is down; the lid is up. Might indicate a lady's toilet (But where is the fluffy cover?). Men's toilets have little need of a hinged seat. Use with the lid down could get messy...


Both the lid and seat are up - see the hinges on the rim of the bowl?

Up or down most men are messy regardless. Have a friend that I won't permit use of the bathroom as he's happy to hit anything beyond the threshold.

Love those pipes you've acquired. Would love to see how you store them; must be in a pipe _room._


----------



## splattttttt

Stonedog said:


> Imagine what that will look like when it starts to color.


thanks Jon :spank:


----------



## steinr1

TTecheTTe said:


> Love those pipes you've acquired. Would love to see how you store them; must be in a pipe _room._


Who, me? I have a room and there are pipes in it (and in most other rooms), but a Pipe Room would require some sort of order. You're looking at the wrong person.


----------



## TTecheTTe

steinr1 said:


> Who, me? I have a room and there are pipes in it (and in most other rooms), but a Pipe Room would require some sort of order. You're looking at the wrong person.


Oh, nice, a _pipe house_. Most just use a pipe rack, but seeing all of those fine pipes you keep getting I can see that a little real estate is in order.


----------



## Chris0673

Just lost a bid on another Ropp pipe! Man if I ever find out who keeps outbidding me.....:mad2::tongue1:


----------



## steinr1

Chris0673 said:


> Just lost a bid on another Ropp pipe! Man if I ever find out who keeps outbidding me.....:mad2::tongue1:


Which one? Wasn't me, honest...

Did you see this one? (And do I now have a rival Roppist? I've been outbid quite a bit recently.)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271217303804?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I'm not convinced it's genuine as the stummel has no mark and the tenon looks more worn than the rest of the pipe. But it was nice. To be honest, too much for a Ropp, but nice.


----------



## steinr1

27 Hours from order to delivery. Not bad.

View attachment 78131


A bit of a Germain's fest. Rich Dark Flake is now an absolute essential. Another kilo.

And a bit of snuff.


----------



## DanR

steinr1 said:


> And a bit of snuff.


Lovely, lovely selection there, Robert.


----------



## Chris0673

steinr1 said:


> Which one? Wasn't me, honest...
> 
> Did you see this one? (And do I now have a rival Roppist? I've been outbid quite a bit recently.)
> 
> very beautiful & rare Pipe pfeife ROPP woods and briar new neuve neu | eBay
> 
> I'm not convinced it's genuine as the stummel has no mark and the tenon looks more worn than the rest of the pipe. But it was nice. To be honest, too much for a Ropp, but nice.


I only hit the bay every now and then for Ropps. But every time, and I mean EVERY time I get outbid at the last second. I didn't bid on that one, I like the more rustic ones.


----------



## jco3rd

Whoops, apparently smoking kills!!


----------



## Sniper2075

Chris0673 said:


> I only hit the bay every now and then for Ropps. But every time, and I mean EVERY time I get outbid at the last second. I didn't bid on that one, I like the more rustic ones.


I just picked up a Ropp pipe. Robert actually found it for me when I was asking for a small bowled pipe for short smokes and flakes. I just got it in from France and need to take some pictures and post them in the eBay thread. It needs some polishing of the stem but otherwise looks great. Not entirely sure it is unsmoked but for the price it was ok even though its a ladies pipe. The stem has some very light tooth marks but smelling the bowl there is no odor like my other estate pipes have had.


----------



## steinr1

Sniper2075 said:


> ...Not entirely sure it is unsmoked but for the price it was ok even though its a ladies pipe. The stem has some very light tooth marks but smelling the bowl there is no odor like my other estate pipes have had.


I got a display box of six "New Type" Ropps which were claimed to be "neuve". All were all (lightly) smoked and some had tobacco in them. I still have to clean them over a year on. These Froggies are inveterate liars (but I forgive a lot for the wine). Next time the Bosch overrun them they can sort it out for themselves.

Actually still very pleased with the catch in spite of the mendatious Frenchman - it's a rare find. He also said he would pack everything "very well". It arrived with no attention to this and the little display mirror rattling around loose. Luckily nothing damaged.

Hope you enjoy the pipe. The Lady's model is a bit of a rare beast. I told Mari about it first but she was unfortunately in an inactive phase and I didn't want it to be missed by someone here.


----------



## steinr1

jco3rd said:


> Whoops, apparently smoking kills!!


Hey! Why has no-one ever told me that? The government should do something.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Chris0673 said:


> Just lost a bid on another Ropp pipe! Man if I ever find out who keeps outbidding me.....:mad2::tongue1:


The most likely culpable party is safe to confess...Robert the Ropp is across the pond and out of hands reach.:eyebrows:



steinr1 said:


> ...And a bit of snuff.


for a french whore fix? ound: nice selection!


----------



## TTecheTTe

steinr1 said:


> Hope you enjoy the pipe. The Lady's model is a bit of a rare beast. I told Mari about it first but she was unfortunately in an inactive phase and I didn't want it to be missed by someone here.


Was going to ask if that was the pipe; yes, was rather inactive at the time unfortunately and not able to manage bidding. out:


----------



## Chris0673

TTecheTTe said:


> The most likely culpable party is safe to confess...Robert the Ropp is across the pond and out of hands reach.:eyebrows:


Oh I have friends in some very low places!:spy:eep: :mrgreen:


----------



## Sniper2075

Well first off, sorry to Mari

Now on to some quick pictures I took of the pipe, really need to take good pictures of all my pipes and post them here for all to see. I still have a Mark Tinsky Forum pipe from Club Stogie 2006 that is unsmoked because I just didn't know what to dedicate the pipe to and then took a few years off from smoking. I'm fairly certain its going to be a Vaper/VaBur pipe

Anyway, here is the ROPP Lady's


----------



## Sniper2075

Wow those pictures are very unflattering. It looks much much better in person. Going to take home the nice point and shoot Canon from work and do better pictures and post those.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Sniper2075 said:


> Wow those pictures are very unflattering. It looks much much better in person. Going to take home the nice point and shoot Canon from work and do better pictures and post those.


I thought they were great - they were good enough to make me sick! She is simply elegant. This sad sack appreciates your condolences.


----------



## DanR

Happiness is a pyramid of Rattray...


----------



## ProbateGeek

That's just beautiful, Dan. I never really cared for that color, but seeing them all together like that has quite the effect...


----------



## MarkC

Excuse me, I have to go change my shorts.


----------



## splattttttt

DanR said:


> Happiness is a pyramid of Rattray...


----------



## Chris0673

Wow! That's....wow!


----------



## MarkC

Wow! It's the Rattray's Beecat!! :lol:


----------



## TTecheTTe

MarkC said:


> Excuse me, I have to go change my shorts.


Guess this answers my question as to which of you has the bigger one - very nice stack, Dan!

Here's my happy little stack (6 from my last TAD). Just thinking of The Bear makes me feel all warm and fuzzy!


----------



## DanR

Very Nice, Mari! I have a tin of that Bow-Legged Bear in my cellar that I need to try. 

As far as "whose is bigger", I'd have to repeat that order several times over to reach Mark's cellar status!


----------



## TTecheTTe

Thank you! :humble: No doubt Mark is Hopping on Tuesday Weld, or Heading Out To Wallyworld, as we speak... p

Ordered new cobs, so I finally got around to experimenting with coloring them as I desired. Soon I'll have pink, yellow, blue, and of course Ennerdale green to match my outfits! Here's my "new" pimped Texas Tech Red MM Apple:



Thank you, Jack, for the beautiful peonies - I working on that fuschia to color a pipe when they arrive!


----------



## steinr1

TTecheTTe said:


> Ordered new cobs, so I finally got around to experimenting with coloring them as I desired. Soon I'll have pink, yellow, blue, and of course Ennerdale green to match my outfits! Here's my "new" pimped Texas Tech Red MM Apple:


If you're looking for a coloured pipe, they don't get much better than this one.

"The Pipe" Psychedelic California Style Canadian | eBay

A bit pricey, but the Canadian shape is one of the rarer ones and the "California Style" (or "Hippy Camo" as it is affectionately known) makes it very rare indeed. If it wasn't for the UK import restrictions, I'd be very tempted.


----------



## TTecheTTe

You knew I'd love it, Robert! Reminds me of the BC Rhapsody.

Of the same era and class is my Hilton Fantasia, still awaiting refurbishment, but lacking in the same functionality with the meer lined bowl.


----------



## bluesman.54

Man -- that is a beautiful pipe! If you ever want to sell it -- I call first dibs -- before Robert!



TTecheTTe said:


> You knew I'd love it, Robert! Reminds me of the BC Rhapsody.
> 
> Of the same era and class is my Hilton Fantasia, still awaiting refurbishment, but lacking in the same functionality with the meer lined bowl.


----------



## Stonedog

We happened to be down in Atlanta today so I played the fathers day card and stopped in at the Edward's shop. 

They had quite a bit in stock but i managed to walk away with just two of tins of St James Flake and some softie bits.


----------



## Chris0673

TTecheTTe said:


> Thank you! :humble: No doubt Mark is Hopping on Tuesday Weld, or Heading Out To Wallyworld, as we speak... p
> 
> Ordered new cobs, so I finally got around to experimenting with coloring them as I desired. Soon I'll have pink, yellow, blue, and of course Ennerdale green to match my outfits! Here's my "new" pimped Texas Tech Red MM Apple:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Jack, for the beautiful peonies - I working on that fuschia to color a pipe when they arrive!


Mari, I'd be interested in your coloring process. I've toyed with doing that to one of my cobs. What did you use to get such a vibrant color?


----------



## ProbateGeek

Chris0673 said:


> Mari, I'd be interested in your coloring process. I've toyed with doing that to one of my cobs. What did you use to get such a vibrant color?


Fingernail polish?

:biggrin:


----------



## MarkC

Okay, my version of "the big yellow stack" arrived today. Because as we've all learned, man does not live by Rattray's alone...


----------



## pipinho

dear god


----------



## DanR

MarkC said:


> Okay, my version of "the big yellow stack" arrived today. Because as we've all learned, man does not live by Rattray's alone...


I dont care how this sounds... that's a really nice "stack" you got there, Mark! :biggrin:


----------



## TTecheTTe

Looks like Mark is single-handedly maintaining FVF as the most cellared blend on tabaccocellar.com I think he just stole the box O'Gawaith, but that still counts as "acquisition," right?  Mark, is it also any coincidence that your icon has a striking resemblance to Missy?

Jeez, get at least two guys together and it always end up with them pulling out their stacks to see who has the bigger one.

Terry, I wish nail polish would work, as I've got enough beautiful colors of it that I only use on occasion!


----------



## bluesman.54

WOW! Very impressive. Great smoke!



MarkC said:


> Okay, my version of "the big yellow stack" arrived today. Because as we've all learned, man does not live by Rattray's alone...


----------



## steinr1

This stuff is in rather limited or uncertain supply in the US, isn't it? I wonder why...



MarkC said:


> Okay, my version of "the big yellow stack" arrived today. Because as we've all learned, man does not live by Rattray's alone...


----------



## MarkC

Well, it certainly has been the last few years. You've had to get on waitlists, scour the internet, etc., and frankly, I just didn't feel like jumping through the hoops to get. I made the decision to just wait until it was available again, and now that it is, it's my turn!


----------



## splattttttt

I saw some in bulk/loose in 8oz at Cup 'o Joes and outwest tobacco


----------



## MarkC

JR Cigars has it in tins; I believe Nice Ash still has tins and boxes.

Interesting that you mention Outwest; that was where I place my first online order!


----------



## Stonedog

Mark, with that many tins to put away how long will they rest? Are you going to pop one open right away?


----------



## MarkC

Well, I already had 16 from last year, and uh...one got accidentally popped last night. I don't know how long they'll last; when I had it around all the time I went through a tin every two months, but I'd really like to let these rest a while. We'll see...


----------



## splattttttt

MarkC said:


> JR Cigars has it in tins; I believe Nice Ash still has tins and boxes.
> 
> Interesting that you mention Outwest; that was where I place my first online order!


they were the only ones who still had some in stock. At least based from my search after you posted. It's on my list. Thanks Mark.


----------



## jco3rd

P&C still has the tins in stock, I believe. Can't beat JR's price though, wow!


----------



## TTecheTTe

TAD P&C 06/18/2013

Name Qty $ Each 
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Cornell & Diehl Bow 5 36.81
Legged Bear (16oz can)

Cornell & Diehl Founding 5 7.60
Fathers #951 Pipe Tobacco
(2oz tin)

Gawith & Hoggarth Bobs 5 9.58
Chocolate Flake (50g tin)

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. 17 3.16
Bulk Kendal Flake (by the
ounce)

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. 17 3.58
Bulk Brown Happy Bogie
(by the ounce)

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. 17 3.14
Bulk Kendal Kentucky (by
the ounce)

MacBaren HH Vintage 5 9.95
Syrian (3.5oz tin)

Peter Stokkebye Bulk 24 1.90
Luxury Twist Flake (by
the ounce)

Peter Stokkebye Bulk 24 1.90
Luxury Bullseye Flake (by
the ounce)

Samuel Gawith Firedance 8 4.39
Flake Bulk (by the ounce)

Sam Gawith Full Virginia 32 4.28
Flake (by the ounce)


----------



## jco3rd

...well you certainly get free shipping! 

Mark I think Mari might be trying to catch up with you.


----------



## Stonedog

Holy crap Mari, that is TAD.

Somewhere around here we have a sticky with pipe terminology. It's definition of Tobacco Acquisition Disorder needs to be updated with a link to that list.


----------



## splattttttt

jco3rd said:


> P&C still has the tins in stock, I believe. Can't beat JR's price though, wow!


indeed~


----------



## bluesman.54

@TTecheTTe

Well Mari -- you have done it once again. You have succeeded at making me jealous. VERY jealous! You made some fantastic choices. Congrats. May you enjoy everyone of them at the proper moment.



TTecheTTe said:


> TAD P&C 06/18/2013
> 
> Name Qty $ Each
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> Cornell & Diehl Bow 5 36.81
> Legged Bear (16oz can)
> 
> Cornell & Diehl Founding 5 7.60
> Fathers #951 Pipe Tobacco
> (2oz tin)
> 
> Gawith & Hoggarth Bobs 5 9.58
> Chocolate Flake (50g tin)
> 
> Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. 17 3.16
> Bulk Kendal Flake (by the
> ounce)
> 
> Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. 17 3.58
> Bulk Brown Happy Bogie
> (by the ounce)
> 
> Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. 17 3.14
> Bulk Kendal Kentucky (by
> the ounce)
> 
> MacBaren HH Vintage 5 9.95
> Syrian (3.5oz tin)
> 
> Peter Stokkebye Bulk 24 1.90
> Luxury Twist Flake (by
> the ounce)
> 
> Peter Stokkebye Bulk 24 1.90
> Luxury Bullseye Flake (by
> the ounce)
> 
> Samuel Gawith Firedance 8 4.39
> Flake Bulk (by the ounce)
> 
> Sam Gawith Full Virginia 32 4.28
> Flake (by the ounce)


----------



## Tobias Lutz

TTecheTTe said:


> TAD P&C 06/18/2013
> 
> Samuel Gawith Firedance 8 4.39
> Flake Bulk (by the ounce)


That sounds interesting. Have you had it before?


----------



## TTecheTTe

Tobias Lutz said:


> That sounds interesting. Have you had it before?


Interesting, yes, and blended by a female! Haven't yet had it, or Choc Flake and Vin Syrian, but they've been on my wishlist for months.



bluesman.54 said:


> ...succeeded at making me jealous. VERY jealous! You made some fantastic choices. Congrats. May you enjoy everyone of them at the proper moment.


I'm so sorry! Will it make you feel better knowing that your name is on that pipe? Thanks for the kudos as a few are new, half are first orders from samples and the rest are reorders for the cellar. I will enjoy, and with great company!



Stonedog said:


> Holy crap Mari, that is TAD...


Very serious infliction, indeed. Fortunately (?) I wasn't able to get have of my wishlist so will have to wait for a future TAD and see if they're in stock then. Although I smoked a boat load of cigars, I was never a cigar slut. Oh, but tabacco, I am a tabacco whore.



jco3rd said:


> ...well you certainly get free shipping!
> 
> Mark I think Mari might be trying to catch up with you.


Always! Nah, I don't compete (and will never near Mark's cellar), I'm just a baccy whore - big one.


----------



## splattttttt

Time for a play on words game game on Mari. Here goes. 
Okay Mari, what's the first things that pops into your mind when I say boat?


----------



## bluesman.54

Surprisingly -- it does! Now I know when you smoke that pipe -- I'll cross your mind. That does make me feel better!



TTecheTTe said:


> I'm so sorry! Will it make you feel better knowing that your name is on that pipe?


----------



## DanR

TTecheTTe said:


> Always! Nah, I don't compete (and will never near Mark's cellar), I'm just a baccy whore - big one.


When you reach Mark's level, you get to upgrade from whore to harlot! :lol:

I've had all the tobaccos you've mentioned and they are all good choices. The Firedance Flake was a little strange to me. I think it's probably FVF or BBF with a heavy topping (mine was really moist, but it was also from a tin, not bulk as you've ordered - it may be better that way), however it didn't come across as nice as the tin description reads. I think I was expecting a clean tasting berry flavor, but it was bit muddled and sour. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Thanks, Dan! Hmmm, triple my cellar? Put down for Harlot apprentice!

Michael, now I have to refurbish that pipe! I will think of you and it will be a pleasant smoke! Now, how to dedicate? Perhaps the new Firedance.



splattttttt said:


> Time for a play on words game game on Mari. Here goes.
> Okay Mari, what's the first things that pops into your mind when I say boat?


Float.


----------



## MarkC

DanR said:


> When you reach Mark's level, you get to upgrade from whore to harlot! :lol:


I prefer "courtesan", Senor Biggles.

I've got to say, though, it's kind of embarrassing when two guys are comparing sizes and a woman comes up and kicks their collective ass...


----------



## Tobias Lutz

MarkC said:


> I prefer "courtesan", Senor Biggles.
> 
> I've got to say, though, it's kind of embarrassing when two guys are comparing sizes and a woman comes up and kicks their collective ass...


ound:


----------



## steinr1

MarkC said:


> I've got to say, though, it's kind of embarrassing when two guys are comparing sizes and a woman comes up and kicks their collective ass...


Meh, you get used to it.


----------



## bluesman.54

Thank you. I am extremely pleased by this. Still jealous -- but pleased.



TTecheTTe said:


> Michael, now I have to refurbish that pipe! I will think of you and it will be a pleasant smoke! Now, how to dedicate? Perhaps the new Firedance.


----------



## steinr1

@Chris0673

Chris, still looking for a rustic Ropp? Have you spotted this monstrosity? Just the tool for those quiet 2 or 3 hour smokes out in the wilderness. Just be careful you don't set it down momentarily and then uproot a nearby tree by mistake.

Vintage Ropp Smoking Tobacco Wood Pipe with Bark France | eBay


----------



## Chris0673

HOLY CRAP!!!mg:mg:mg:

I don't think it'd be legal to drive or operate heavy machinery after smoking that pipe!!! Sheesh!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Okay, so I haven't ACTUALLY acquired this:










But I wouldn't mind too much doing so. "Honey, my birthday's coming up..."


----------



## nikonnut

Well I've been gone for a bit but I manage to gather up 
5 tins of Germain Royal Jersey with Perique (I blame Steinr1 :lol: )
2 tins of "new" Capstan Blue
And a 10 y/o tin of Orliks Dark Strong Kentucky


----------



## steinr1

nikonnut said:


> Well I've been gone for a bit but I manage to gather up
> 5 tins of Germain Royal Jersey with Perique (*I blame Steinr1* :lol: )
> 2 tins of "new" Capstan Blue
> And a 10 y/o tin of Orliks Dark Strong Kentucky


I don't feel guilty in the slightest. My only comment is "Only 5 tins?"

If it's new to you I'm sure you won't regret the purchase (just not getting more).

Is the Dark Strong Kentucky an old name for Dark Kentucky Flake - the attactively two-tone one? Lucky, lucky, lucky...


----------



## nikonnut

steinr1 said:


> I don't feel guilty in the slightest. My only comment is "Only 5 tins?"
> 
> If it's new to you I'm sure you won't regret the purchase (just not getting more).
> 
> Is the Dark Strong Kentucky an old name for Dark Kentucky Flake - the attactively two-tone one? Lucky, lucky, lucky...


It is new to me and another 5 tins will be inbound soon  As for the Dark Strong Kentucky, you are correct. They had to remove the sexy modifier "Strong" as it was probably causing 2 year olds to start smoking... :lol: And its two-tone appearance is attractive isn't it?


----------



## steinr1

nikonnut said:


> It is new to me and another 5 tins will be inbound soon  As for the Dark Strong Kentucky, you are correct. They had to remove the sexy modifier "Strong" as it was probably causing 2 year olds to start smoking... :lol: And its two-tone appearance is attractive isn't it?


Surely the "Strong" would keep them away and direct them to more suitable Children's Blend. That and the need to learn a new language to read the whole tin. (I wonder what reaction the Ropp brands "Junior" and "Baby" would get? "Baby" complete with magazine advertisments featuring a smiling baby. The start 'em young in France.) Funny how quickly you forget things. I smoked this blend occasionally "in the day" and since under the new name. Should have remembered the name and matched the blend. I wonder how age will take this one. A very sweet blend to my memory with only moderate strength (I liked it and I'm a big girl's blouse.)

Blimey. 10 tins immediately for a new blend. Lucky it's a good one. Sweeeeeet, fragrant Virginia and a good dose of the Perique. I like it anyway. Best immediately after popping the tin IM(not so)HO.


----------



## Chris0673

ProbateGeek said:


> Okay, so I haven't ACTUALLY acquired this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I wouldn't mind too much doing so. "Honey, my birthday's coming up..."


That's actually a really nice looking pipe!


----------



## steinr1

Went into central London this morning (rescuing a non-starting fire engine...) In order to fully amortise my train ticket I popped into St. James's to JJ Fox and Davidoff. That's how frugal I am.

View attachment 78411


----------



## jco3rd

So what is the difference between tobacco that "seriously harms you" and the one that "kills" you?

Nice haul, also!


----------



## bluesman.54

My compliments to you Sir on your excellent stewardship of time and money.



steinr1 said:


> Went into central London this morning (rescuing a non-starting fire engine...) In order to fully amortise my train ticket I popped into St. James's to JJ Fox and Davidoff. That's how frugal I am.
> 
> View attachment 78411


----------



## Hambone1

Mauro Armellini Church Warden Pipe

At pipesandcigars


----------



## TTecheTTe

Shawn, that is amazing!


----------



## splattttttt

seconded~


----------



## DanR

It's beautiful Shawn! I bet it smokes nice and cool for you.


----------



## steinr1

Very, very nice. Is the stem in two sections which can be used as a long or shorter (but still quite long) stem? Got to say that I don't fancy lowering a pipe cleaner hand over hand down that in one piece...


----------



## Hambone1

The stem doesn't come apart. It looks like it might but I've attempted to separate it but it isn't budging. It definitely is a cool smoke. Bit of a change for me because I'm a clincher and it's a bit to long for me to clinch so I have to hold onto it.


----------



## steinr1

Hambone1 said:


> The stem doesn't come apart. It looks like it might but I've attempted to separate it but it isn't budging. It definitely is a cool smoke. Bit of a change for me because I'm a clincher and it's a bit to long for me to clinch so I have to hold onto it.


I'm generally a straight, "standard" pipe man, but a slow smoke (can you smoke a pipe like that otherwise?) from something like you've got there is a great pleasure of a different sort. Lovely pipe. Marble style stem - love it.

The only real question is what to read while smoking it.


----------



## TTecheTTe

What's better than a cob? A bag o'seconds! Got them last week, as well as my first Country Gentleman and Dark Rose Forever Stems. I have a third stem, Ennerdale Green, purchased which will be custom cut.




Most of my baccy ended up backordered, but it has been trickeling in this week:





Hambone1 said:


> The stem doesn't come apart. It looks like it might but I've attempted to separate it but it isn't budging. It definitely is a cool smoke. Bit of a change for me because I'm a clincher and it's a bit to long for me to clinch so I have to hold onto it.


As you can see, I got "your" pipe cleaner - 52'!


----------



## bluesman.54

You certainly are stylin' there Mari. I really like the rose Forever stems. They look great! Enjoy them.



TTecheTTe said:


> What's better than a cob? A bag o'seconds! Got them last week, as well as my first Country Gentleman and Dark Rose Forever Stems. I have a third stem, Ennerdale Green, purchased which will be custom cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of my baccy ended up backordered, but it has been trickeling in this week:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I got "your" pipe cleaner - 52'!


----------



## steinr1

TTecheTTe said:


> As you can see, I got "your" pipe cleaner - 52'!


Draught pipe cleaner - never seen that.


----------



## DanR

bluesman.54 said:


> You certainly are stylin' there Mari. I really like the rose Forever stems. They look great! Enjoy them.


I'm sure she'd rather we refer to them as Texas Tech Red!

Nice score, Mari. Don't you just love box opening day...


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Sweet cobs and stems, Mari!

I see ya got a tin of Bob's Chocolate Flake. Have ya tried it before?

It's my second favorite, right after HV.


----------



## bluesman.54

I stand corrected -- I really like those Texas Tech Red Forever Stems Mari.



DanR said:


> I'm sure she'd rather we refer to them as Texas Tech Red!
> 
> Nice score, Mari. Don't you just love box opening day...


----------



## TTecheTTe

DanR said:


> I'm sure she'd rather we refer to them as Texas Tech Red!
> 
> Nice score, Mari. Don't you just love box opening day...


Yes, and you know me too well, Dan!

If only they were TT Red - true red for those that don't know. I do love the dark rose, and as it's hard to tell from the pics I tried to get another with both colors for reference. The deep rose is the same as the bands in the china and the ball of yarn of which I found a pic, which are showing true on my preview. At least you can better see the pearlized swirls on this pic which I didn't show initially, and I threw in an MM stem that I customized myself.






steinr1 said:


> Draught pipe cleaner - never seen that.


Thought it would be cheaper, but it's not. Might be easier than little cleaners, however, just poking and then cutting off.



bluesman.54 said:


> You certainly are stylin' there Mari. I really like the rose Forever stems. They look great! Enjoy them.


Thank you, I am! Surprisingly, there is no extra cost to custom cut a stem, even the sale and outlet stems! My third stem which will be custom, is #3 , third on the list: Outlet Store. (My first two are 5th and 8th.)


----------



## MarkC

I've been noticing your activity at tobaccocellar.com, Mari; I was hoping for some pics.

By the way, I hear that big X on the bottom of the Missouri Meerschaums really hurts their value in the collector market. Some say it knocks as much as twenty cents off the value!


----------



## Tulpa

I had $12.53 in my ****** account (from selling t-shirt designs on redbubble, interestingly enough), so I decided to get a "real" pipe as I've been smoking cobs for a few months. I tried for a few falcon's, but was usually $0.50 short. I saw this kaywoodie and liked the look of it. Got it for exactly $12.53.

Came in today and looks like the stinger was hacked off poorly which inhibited the draw a little bit, so I cleared it out with a knive and I'm happy with it. Even tried throwing the stem in the freezer for a few minutes figuring the metal would cool the smoke and for 5-10 minutes, the smoke was extremely cool and dry.


----------



## steinr1

Tulpa said:


> ...Came in today and looks like the stinger was hacked off poorly which inhibited the draw a little bit, so I cleared it out with a knive and I'm happy with it. Even tried throwing the stem in the freezer for a few minutes figuring the metal would cool the smoke and for 5-10 minutes, the smoke was extremely cool and dry.


Nice pipe. My sort of thing.

Stingers are a point that divide people. Some love them, some think they mess up the draw and add nothing. I'm personally in the latter group and almost always remove any stinger. It's certainly no great loss. I don't know Kaywoodie pipes - did you need to cut off the end of the stinger and leave part of the aluminium in place for the "tenon" joint (if they have a tenon as such) or is it gone completely?

I would be a bit wary about freezing a stem for a cooling effect. I'd say that it's unlikely to have any significant effect (anything you feel would probably be due to the fact that the end of the stem in your mouth was cool rather than the smoke.) and might risk damage to the tenon (if it is that sort of joint). The cooling would shrink the stem end of the joint and as it comes back to temperature might be stuck more fast than you intended. I'm sure you wouldn't try to remove it when it was still warm, but even when cool, the relative expansion that the stem end had would (could) tighten thhings up.


----------



## Tulpa

steinr1 said:


> Nice pipe. My sort of thing.
> 
> Stingers are a point that divide people. Some love them, some think they mess up the draw and add nothing. I'm personally in the latter group and almost always remove any stinger. It's certainly no great loss. I don't know Kaywoodie pipes - did you need to cut off the end of the stinger and leave part of the aluminium in place for the "tenon" joint (if they have a tenon as such) or is it gone completely?
> 
> I would be a bit wary about freezing a stem for a cooling effect. I'd say that it's unlikely to have any significant effect (anything you feel would probably be due to the fact that the end of the stem in your mouth was cool rather than the smoke.) and might risk damage to the tenon (if it is that sort of joint). The cooling would shrink the stem end of the joint and as it comes back to temperature might be stuck more fast than you intended. I'm sure you wouldn't try to remove it when it was still warm, but even when cool, the relative expansion that the stem end had would (could) tighten thhings up.


Someone else did it before me and I just cleaned it up a bit, but yeah. The stem screws into the shank so you have to saw off the tip. Cuts easily enough with a finely serrated knife. It screws in loosely enough and only tightens up with the last tenth of the last turn. There is still a fairly large piece of metal that stays cold for a while when cooled. It was just a test I had to try when I thought of it. I wonder how old the pipe is.


----------



## splattttttt

@TTecheTTe; great shopping skill Mari!!!


----------



## TTecheTTe

splattttttt said:


> @TTecheTTe; great shopping skill Mari!!!


Nah, man, Aaron is Aces!! That's a score!

I hate Dan. I really, really, do hate @DanR:

TAD P&C 06/29/2013
Name Qty $Each
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Hearth & Home Anniversary 48 2.37
Kake (by the ounce)

Hearth & Home Marble Kake 8 2.62
(by the ounce)

Sutliff Private Stock 1 6.10
Balkan Luxury Blend 957
(1.5oz tin)

Sutliff Private Stock 1 6.10
Black Swan (1.5oz tin)

Sutliff Private Stock No.5. 1 15.50
(8 oz tin)


----------



## DanR

3 pounds... I guess you liked it. That, or someone came home at 1:57am and made an intoxicated "baccy-call" to pipes and cigars? :lol:


----------



## TTecheTTe

MarkC said:


> I've been noticing your activity at tobaccocellar.com, Mari; I was hoping for some pics.
> 
> By the way, I hear that big X on the bottom of the Missouri Meerschaums really hurts their value in the collector market. Some say it knocks as much as twenty cents off the value!


Hmm, as it seems just posting order confirmations can create inferiority complexes resulting in others whipping theirs out to show off their bigger and better stack (as well totally unfounded accusations that I can possibly kick "collective ass"), I do fear posting more as backorders arrive. I will have to redo the cellar, which I had finally gotten around to doing in the first place, so I'll wait and capture the whole thing. Well, I guess if I can get to a meeting and stop...

Yeah, those x-outs were a tough call for that very reason. Cost-justifying the huge loss in value for such expensive, rare and unique pipes, I finally decided that as I was going to be smoking the heck out them and all collectablity and value would be lost, anyway. Even so, there is always a market...



DanR said:


> 3 pounds... I guess you liked it. That, or someone came home at 1:57am and made an intoxicated "baccy-call" to pipes and cigars? :lol:


G-d forbid I TAD while PWI!! :shock: Just posting late, but you do seem to know my habit of the 2am "baccy call!". Resisting the thought of an orgy tonight...good thing I have no likker... :new_all_coholic:


----------



## ProbateGeek

Hmmmm........



Where did this come from? p


----------



## TTecheTTe

ProbateGeek said:


> Hmmmm........
> 
> Where did this come from? p


Connections...definitely connections...yeah, definitely connections.

I missed my Smoking Pipes alert in March when I fell off the face of the earth, and have found _no Esoterica_ in stock, anywhere, in the past month when I resumed shopping (missing the March and May sales, of course, so what the hay).

Have you had any Germaine's, and if so are there any that are close to Penzance or that you would suggest?


----------



## ProbateGeek

TTecheTTe said:


> Connections...definitely connections...yeah, definitely connections.


Or, I just happened to walk into the local cigar/pipe shop on the right day. Guy said the bag of Penzance had been sitting there since Friday morning, and no one else seemed to have spotted it. My lucky day, I guess.


TTecheTTe said:


> Have you had any Germaine's, and if so are there any that are close to Penzance or that you would suggest?


I've not yet had the pleasure of trying any Germaine's. However, I seriously doubt there is ANYTHING close to Penzance around. Funny thing is, I really don't crave Penzance like I used to. But I surely could not walk away and leave it there for somebody else, now - could I?

Trading fodder, perhaps?


----------



## TTecheTTe

ProbateGeek said:


> ...My lucky day, I guess.
> 
> ...But I surely could not walk away and leave it there for somebody else, now - could I?
> 
> Trading fodder, perhaps?


Most definitely!! :first:

Ooo, I love fodder...take a peek in my cellar and rummage around a bit to see if you can find anything of interest! Was curious about the Germains since they make Penzance. There's a few I'm looking at.

Sending you a sample of Seville, and also have their High Dry Toast but I think you may already have that. Also have SG's Choc and Red Crest (opps, pardon me, snifff), Kendal Almond, Dholakia Kamal & Ganga and WOS Rose (which you may not like since you weren't thrilled with Macouba).

Oh, yes, have you seen _these?_ oke:


----------



## Shemp75

Just got this in from Ebay

Erik Nording Duck pipe


----------



## steinr1

Shemp75 said:


> Just got this in from Ebay
> 
> Erik Nording Duck pipe


Brilliant! What fun.


----------



## steinr1

TTecheTTe said:


> Have you had any Germaine's, and if so are there any that are close to Penzance or that you would suggest?


I've had much Germain's tobacco - all good, very good. I haven't had any of their Esoterica blends so can't make any direct comparisons, but I'd give Germain's Special Latakia Flake a spin...


----------



## Chris0673

@TTecheTTe and @ProbateGeek you guys are making me drool! I get my separation pay in August so I'll be making a big order then. Going to stock up my cellar with actual tins of a lot of the samples I have that I have really enjoyed. I have a sample of Esoterica Stonehaven that is very good. I see what all the fuss is about. I get the feeling that one is going to take some time to track down!

Anyway, looks like I'll finally be ready to start trading and bombing by the end of August. Looking forward to paying forward the generosity shown me since I joined!


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Shemp75 said:


> Just got this in from Ebay
> 
> Erik Nording Duck pipe


That's great, Shemp!


----------



## ProbateGeek

TTecheTTe said:


> Ooo, I love fodder...take a peek in my cellar and rummage around a bit to see if you can find anything of interest!


Oooohhhh - I do see you've cellared 2 pounds of Kendal Kentucky. Hmmmm..... perhaps we can work something out? You know I have a thing for a good shag... :tongue:



TTecheTTe said:


> Was curious about the Germains since they make Penzance.


Duh - I only just now saw the "Pipe tobacco blended exclusivly [sic] for Arango Cigar Co by J.F. Germain & Son" on this half pound package of Penzance. Guess I have tried at least one Germains, then, huh?



TTecheTTe said:


> Sending you a sample of Seville. . .


 You are not only a fine teacher of all things tobacco, but also a kind giver. Thank you. The Penzance is yours if you want it - let me know.

And I love your stout little Country Gentleman - you really need to break him in, though. May I suggest still more 1792 Flake?


----------



## TTecheTTe

More backorder arrived today. Michael @bluesman.54 might like this! I really need to learn how to do arithmetic (and spell, for that matter). I thought I bought 3lbs; forgot to change the units to "2."





steinr1 said:


> I've had much Germain's tobacco - all good, very good. I haven't had any of their Esoterica blends so can't make any direct comparisons, but I'd give Germain's Special Latakia Flake a spin...


I have 3 that I'm going to get, but can't remember what they are; I think this is one of them...



Chris0673 said:


> @TTecheTTe and @ProbateGeek you guys are making me drool!


I'm so "Sorry, Charlie!"



ProbateGeek said:


> Oooohhhh - I do see you've cellared 2 pounds of Kendal Kentucky. Hmmmm..... perhaps we can work something out? You know I have a thing for a good shag... :tongue:
> 
> Duh - I only just now saw the "Pipe tobacco blended exclusivly [sic] for Arango Cigar Co by J.F. Germain & Son" on this half pound package of Penzance. Guess I have tried at least one Germains, then, huh?
> 
> You are not only a fine teacher of all things tobacco, but also a kind giver. Thank you. The Penzance is yours if you want it - let me know.
> 
> And I love your stout little Country Gentleman - you really need to break him in, though. May I suggest still more 1792 Flake?


ound: Too funny! Hmm, we can do that, when KK comes in; but all 8oz?! :shock: Were there any other snuffs on my list that you haven't tried? 1792 has been breaking in the CC, and thank you for finally noticing! (I only had to post the pic half a dozen times at least; I was really getting ticked!) Now you can only nag me about getting more...

Oh, yes. In deference to the to the more _delicate_ among us, and being mindful of foreign relations... _"ohh, errr..."_

And, just because he's too dang cute, Max, with the "kiss me lips!"


----------



## ProbateGeek

TTecheTTe said:


> Hmm, we can do that, when KK comes in; but all 8oz?! :shock:


If you want something less than the 8 oz of Penzance (you have smoked it, right?), let me know. I, on the other hand, will take as much of the KK as you're willing to part with. Now making my "shag face" :tongue1:



TTecheTTe said:


> Were there any other snuffs on my list that you haven't tried?


I've not had the Seville, but recall having a bit of High Dry Toast (I assume I liked it). Have not had ANY chocolate up my nose (well, except for this Tootsie Roll thing I ate once standing on my head - NOT recommended), and have only heard of Red Crest from your posts. I despise everything Almond (a childhood accident)(except Almond Joys, yummy), have not had Dholakia Kamal or Ganga and do have a good supply of the lovely English Rose. The Macouba is good, but in my mind is just like the Morocco (I need to try them together to detect the differences).



TTecheTTe said:


> And, just because he's too cute, Max, with the "kiss me lips!"


Well, I think Max would be cuter with his own cob. Kiss him for us, if you must. I'm out to hit the 1792.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Wow, you're _fast_, but have you been told that? Ohh err.


ProbateGeek said:


> If you want something less than the 8 oz of Penzance (you have smoked it, right?), Yes! let me know.I hate to be greedy, but if you _insist._ I, on the other hand, will take as much of the KK as you're willing to part with. I got enough to share, and will be ordering more for the cellar anyway. Now making my "shag face" :tongue1:
> 
> I've not had the Seville, but recall having a bit of High Dry Toast (I assume I liked it). Have not had ANY chocolate up my nose (well, except for this Tootsie Roll thing I ate once standing on my head - NOT recommended), and have only heard of Red Crest from your posts. I despise everything Almond (a childhood accident)(except Almond Joys, yummy), have not had Dholakia Kamal or Ganga and do have a good supply of the lovely English Rose. The Macouba is good, but in my mind is just like the Morocco (I need to try them together to detect the differences).
> I was sending the Seville, and thought you had HDT (know you have the D White). Will send all but the Mac, Rose and Almond.
> Well, I think Max would be cuter with his own cob. Kiss him forr us. If you must.


I will kiss him, although I don't need an excuse! He sends kisses to all!


----------



## ProbateGeek

TTecheTTe said:


> 1792 has been breaking in the CC, and thank you for finally noticing! (I only had to post the pic half a dozen times at least; I was really getting ticked!) Now you can only nag me about getting more...


Come on, I was so long in the hills of Central Texas - pretty much with no Internet connection to the outside world.

It takes me a while to catch up. "ohh, errr..."

:biggrin:


----------



## TTecheTTe

ProbateGeek said:


> Come on, I was so long in the hills of Central Texas - pretty much with no Internet connection to the outside world.
> 
> It takes me a while to catch up. "ohh, errr..."
> 
> :biggrin:


Dang it, don't go posting my old family videos for the world to see! Especially after the pneumonia ended my black belt test, and career in Hapkido.


----------



## steinr1

TTecheTTe said:


> I have 3 that I'm going to get, but can't remember what they are; I think this is one of them.


As you may soon have both Esoterica Penzance and Germain's Special Latakia Flake in the house, a comparison review would be nice. I think these are ones that Germain admits as being "similar".

If one of the three is Rich Dark Flake a similar comparison with Stonehaven might be possible.


----------



## TTecheTTe

steinr1 said:


> As you may soon have both Esoterica Penzance and Germain's Special Latakia Flake in the house, a comparison review would be nice. I think these are ones that Germain admits as being "similar".
> 
> If one of the three is Rich Dark Flake a similar comparison with Stonehaven might be possible.


I'll do a 3-way with BLB when I get the SLF; it's been a few month's since I smoked Penzance, but I seem to recall it striking a similarity to BLB.

Okay, checked my cart. :frown: Special Latakia Flake and Brown Flake are on alert as they were not available; Dark Flake doesn't seem to be available here, but if I ever find it I think I have a sample of Stonehaven from a bomb/trade or will get it by then and will compare those two in that event. Apparently, others have also figured out the similarities, or they are just that good!

Actually, I was confused on the initial post and was thinking of SG Commonwealth, which is 50/50 VaLat. I think I also got a 100% Lat. The Germain's I'm getting are Royal Jersey w/Lat, King Chas., and Plum Cake.

BAAHAAHAHA!! Okay, I can't believe I really just said that  but it was apropos and I so seldom get to brag! :humble: Found something funny as I researched my cart...

I had renamed FMOTT as "Lady FMOTT," and declared she and FM Cellar the perfect couple. :frog: Apparently, P&C has been spying on my posts! I found the following, as quoted below, from Pipes & Cigars website:

When Froggie went a'courtin', we didn't expect he'd elope to Grey Havens!

Due to the overwhelming popularity of the original FrogMorton blend, we're out of stock. We have temporarily substituted the Grey Havens tin to complete this sampler. Our apologies for any confusion!

The new Froggy sampler contains 5 (50g) tins from McClelland's Craftsbury Collection.

**McClelland Craftsbury Grey Havens
**Frog Morton on the Town
**Frog Morton on the Bayou
**Frog Morton Across the Pond
**Frog Morton's Cellar

ound: 
Obviously, Mr. Cellar is quite the gad-about and is stepping out on the Lady. What a cad! :bitchslap:


----------



## steinr1

TTecheTTe said:


> I'll do a 3-way with BLB when I get the SLF; it's been a few month's since I smoked Penzance, but I seem to recall it striking a similarity to BLB.


BLB? Just old age...



> Special Latakia Flake and Brown Flake are on alert as they were not available; Dark Flake doesn't seem to be available here... Apparently, others have also figured out the similarities, or they are just that good!


I'm interested in the similarities for academic reasons only (Well, maybe to enable a bit of gloating. "How much Rich Dark Flake would you like, Sir? 1 kg? 2 kg?"). Esoterica blends are not available in the UK and our rather active Excise Man keeps "foreigners" out. Rich Dark Flake is extremely fine in its own right regardless of any similarity or equivalence to another blend. Now a staple for me. Special Latakia Flake is also good in it's own right (although I'm not a huge fan of Latakia driven blends - I usually prefer it as a condiment leaf.) blackadam compared Brown Flake with Stonehaven; he's a bit on his own with that, although I'm sure it's a fine tobacco (still to try on my completist Germain's list). Most of the "chatter" has Rich Dark Flake as the equvalent or very near match.



> Actually, I was confused on the initial post...


I'm not surprised given the vast quantity you seem to have in the air at any one time.



> The Germain's I'm getting are Royal Jersey w/Lat, King Chas., and Plum Cake.


I've not had the King Charles as yet; a tin is awaiting the right time. The others are super. Enjoy.

(BTW - As you seem to be a magpie who buys pounds of tobacco on the slightest suggestion, why not try Robert Lewis 123 Mixture and/or Tree Mixture? I'm puffing away at a bowl of 123 as I type; both are really fine, slightly out of the ordinary English mixtures. Tree driven by Orientals and 123 with some cigar-like quality from its "Havana leaf". Both using Latakia as a condiment.)


----------



## TTecheTTe

steinr1 said:


> BLB? Just old age... My apologies, having gotten used to the use of acronyms here, forget that some people need it s-p-e-l-l-e-d out  BLB= C&D Bow-Legged Bear
> 
> I'm interested in the similarities for academic reasons only (Well, maybe to enable a bit of gloating. "How much Rich Dark Flake would you like, Sir? 1 kg? 2 kg?"). Yes, having a minor in chemistry I am also a bit of a scientist with purely academic curiousity, also. Hmm, as your question is posited to a "Sir," I'm not sure if you are offering to send some. If so, and you will to a "Madame," then yes! It looks like I may be getting a good supply of Penzance soon, in a trade with Terry. I will also send BLB so we can both do the 3-way (at least you'll get the Bear, my fave).
> 
> (BTW - As you seem to be a magpie who buys pounds of tobacco on the slightest suggestion, why not try Robert Lewis 123 Mixture and/or Tree Mixture? I'm puffing away at a bowl of 123 as I type; both are really fine, slightly out of the ordinary English mixtures. Tree driven by Orientals and 123 with some cigar-like quality from its "Havana leaf". Both using Latakia as a condiment.)


I'm not really that suggestable; most of my selections have come from reading through baccy content of blends on tabaccoreviews.com

However, when I see a lot of smoking going' on with particular blends, I do get interested in checking them out - afterall, I'm a pipe noob, so what do/don't I know? I have noticed you smoking a lot of Robert Lewis 123 Mixture and Tree Mixture, and those have made my mental list (such that it is) to research them. Based on blend info you gave, they'd definitely be of interest so perhaps I'll just put them on wishlist. p


----------



## splattttttt

Yes! That Tree Mixture does sound interesting.


----------



## steinr1

splattttttt said:


> Yes! That Tree Mixture does sound interesting.


I think I did a more in-depth review of it at one point (damned if I know which thread); probably biased as it's as close as I've come to a staple in the English line. I'm still feeling my way about in that area; I couldn't abide Oriental/Latakia when I first took up the pipe.


----------



## steinr1

TTecheTTe said:


> If so, and you will to a "Madame,"...


"_I'm not a Madam. I'm the Concierge. My husband used to be the Concierge, but he's dead. Now I'm the Concierge._"


----------



## TTecheTTe

No, I haven't - but must dispel nasty rumors. Contrary to popular belief, I have not shopped today for anything other than groceries. Oh, I have been peeking in the windows; I will admit that. Yes, yes, I know the day isn't over yet and P&C has H&H tins on sale today... :ballchain:

Now, what to do with my last order?

While jarring the bulk that has come in, I found these in thick, sealed bags. Are these good as is, at least for a few months? They are not vacuumed sealed; there is plenty of air to permit aging:




ProbateGeek said:


> If you want something less than the 8 oz of Penzance (you have smoked it, right?), let me know. I, on the other hand, will take as much of the KK as you're willing to part with. Now making my "shag face" :tongue1:
> 
> I've not had the Seville, but recall having a bit of High Dry Toast (I assume I liked it). Have not had ANY chocolate up my nose (well, except for this Tootsie Roll thing I ate once standing on my head - NOT recommended), and have only heard of Red Crest from your posts. I despise everything Almond (a childhood accident)(except Almond Joys, yummy), have not had Dholakia Kamal or Ganga and do have a good supply of the lovely English Rose. The Macouba is good, but in my mind is just like the Morocco (I need to try them together to detect the differences).
> 
> Well, I think Max would be cuter with his own cob. Kiss him for us, if you must. I'm out to hit the 1792.


Good thing you wandered in my cellar and found 2lbs of KK! Most of the order that I posted ended up on backorder, and I found KK and KF yesterday that I had forgotten had already come in the first wave. I had 17oz of each, and then got to thinking and checked my order confirmation (which I posted here) which was correct at 17oz. Checking the cellar, I found I had put both of these in twice! I would have been so upset, confused and in panic when I later would find out that a couple of pounds had somehow "gone missing!"

I don't think I can handle Morlaix - it will most certainly trigger TAD.


----------



## jco3rd

I believe I've read that any plastic is still semi-permeable and not as good as jarring it for aging.


----------



## TTecheTTe

jco3rd said:


> I believe I've read that any plastic is still semi-permeable and not as good as jarring it for aging.


Thanks, John!

Today I finally picked up a Ben Wade "Standard" Lovat and and an Italian "Lone Star" (a Texan just had to have that) that I bought a few months ago. For $17, I then got another WDO 3/4 bent and an English Clay Pipe.

I'll post pics of the others once I get them done, but got a couple of quick ones of the Ben Wade that I am smoking now and loving! It was thought to be a Leed's, but the markings clearly indicate a later Charatan era: Ben Wade -- Pipes: Logos & Markings
Ben Wade info: Ben Wade Pipes Smoking Pipes, Ben Wade - Pipedia

Fortunately, it seems to a pick of the litter as it is smoking fantastically, and for $30 was a great buy compared to fleabay. As much as I enjoy my cobs and a few of my briars, the half dozen (big!) bowls have been amazing! I think this pipe will really teach me what to expect from a truely great smoking pipe:




Looks just like this XL Standard:
Ben Wade Standard XL English Estate Briar Pipe Charatan Second London Made | eBay

At $8, the Lone Star was certainly a buy judging from this fleabay listing: lone star italy pipes


----------



## bluesman.54

Now that is a beautiful pipe! Congratulations on a great deal. Beautiful bird's eye grain, nice large bowl. You scored!! I hope you really enjoy it for many years.



TTecheTTe said:


> Thanks, John!
> 
> Today I finally picked up a Ben Wade "Standard" Lovat and and an Italian "Lone Star" (a Texan just had to have that) that I bought a few months ago. For $17, I then got another WDO 3/4 bent and an English Clay Pipe.
> 
> I'll post pics of the others once I get them done, but got a couple of quick ones of the Ben Wade that I am smoking now and loving! It was thought to be a Leed's, but the markings clearly indicate a later Charatan era: Ben Wade -- Pipes: Logos & Markings
> Ben Wade info: Ben Wade Pipes Smoking Pipes, Ben Wade - Pipedia
> 
> Forturnately, it seems to a pick of the litter as it is smoking fantastically, and for $30 was a great buy compared to fleabay:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks just like this XL Standard:
> Ben Wade Standard XL English Estate Briar Pipe Charatan Second London Made | eBay
> 
> At $8, the Lone Star was certainly a buy judging from this fleabay listing: lone star italy pipes


----------



## DanR

bluesman.54 said:


> Now that is a beautiful pipe! Congratulations on a great deal. Beautiful bird's eye grain, nice large bowl. You scored!! I hope you really enjoy it for many years.


I saw bluesman.54 posted in here and I rushed in expecting to see what a 10lb brick of Ennerdale looks like!! :lol:


----------



## Er999

DanR said:


> I saw bluesman.54 posted in here and I rushed in expecting to see what a 10lb brick of Ennerdale looks like!! :lol:


ound:
I think you nailed that rather nicely given how much bluesman seems to be smoking ennerdale lately. And for the record I am curious to see what a 10lb brick would look like.


----------



## TTecheTTe

hmm


----------



## TTecheTTe

Thanks, Michael! Surely not the finest bird's eye, but it does have a very nice bird's eye (couldn't capture the beauty of it) that covers the entire pipe; save a small flame on the bowl and one tiny fill on the shaft, both of which you can see in the pic. I did hesitate, but decided it was a good buy at $30, and do think I really did score on this one!

It is a great big bowl! It may well become my BLB pipe. I really had wanted a Lovat, and this surely did not disappoint - from the first puff it smoked like an absolute dream, and smokes very cool (my first couple of bowls were OJK which can get hot). I don't know if is the Lovat style or just the pipe, but this very big boy is an easy clencher, to boot!



DanR said:


> I saw bluesman.54 posted in here and I rushed in expecting to see what a 10lb brick of Ennerdale looks like!! :lol:





Er999 said:


> ound:
> I think you nailed that rather nicely given how much bluesman seems to be smoking ennerdale lately. And for the record I am curious to see what a 10lb brick would look like.


ound: I expect we'll see that, soon enough! :rofl:


----------



## bluesman.54

Very funny. Although the day could come. Ordering by the pound isn't lasting as long as one would think! I am going to have to up my order so I can let some rest for a year or so and then see how pleasant it is.



DanR said:


> I saw bluesman.54 posted in here and I rushed in expecting to see what a 10lb brick of Ennerdale looks like!! :lol:


----------



## bluesman.54

You guys are a riot! A regular riot I tell ya! Yes, I have come to love my Ennerdale Flake. I find it to be my favorite tobacco at this point, though I do carry steady on with my PA testing -- then comes the Ennerdale -- except this morning I switched the order. I was craving Ennerdale at first light. AND FYI -- there are still other tobaccos I smoke and enjoy from time to time. 1792, LNF, Three Nuns, Irish Flake, Dunhill Flake, Royal Yacht, and Solvani Aged Burley, and Bullseye come to mind and I have others. So there!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Anybody ever done business with PayLess Pipes? It appears they're offering Royal Yacht at $53.95/pound. Hmmm... I'm thinking of making an acquisition.

Payless Pipes - Bulk Tobacco - Dunhill


----------



## bluesman.54

I haven't. But I may be. That is a great price. Wonder if and what they sell Ennerdale for?



ProbateGeek said:


> Anybody ever done business with PayLess Pipes? It appears they're offering Royal Yacht at $53.95/pound. Hmmm... I'm thinking of making an acquisition.
> 
> Payless Pipes - Bulk Tobacco - Dunhill


----------



## ProbateGeek

ProbateGeek said:


> Anybody ever done business with PayLess Pipes? It appears they're offering Royal Yacht at $53.95/pound. Hmmm... I'm thinking of making an acquisition.
> 
> Payless Pipes - Bulk Tobacco - Dunhill


Never mind - I did not notice the "match" after Royal Yacht. 
Pfui.


----------



## bluesman.54

That's just wrong. There oughta be a Law....



ProbateGeek said:


> Never mind - I did not notice the "match" after Royal Yacht.
> Pfui.


----------



## TTecheTTe

bluesman.54 said:


> That's just wrong. There oughta be a Law....


There is, but as they include "match" on the item line they have not violated truth in advertising, technically speaking. Dunhill would have a claim for use of their name and/or image. However, as a professional with an MBA Marketing with Ethics minor, they have pushed the envelope by not disclosing it as such in the description as even Terry needed a second look to catch that.



ProbateGeek said:


> Never mind - I did not notice the "match" after Royal Yacht.
> Pfui.


I did notice that, and that there was nothing in the description as to the quality of their match. Checking prices on MM965, it is nearly $20 less per pound!

Given that, it is probably worth getting a couple of ounces to try, if only to keep in the car for emergencies.


----------



## bluesman.54

There still oughta be a Law. Given what you have pointed out I wonder if they pay Dunhill to use the name -- even with the match tagged on to the end. I wouldn't think the name would be in the public domain for anyone to use as they desired. That could have an adverse effect on the original product. Not everyone will notice the "match." I didn't when I first looked.



TTecheTTe said:


> There is, but as they include "match" on the item line they have not violated truth in advertising, technically speaking. Dunhill would have a claim for use of their name and/or image. However, as a professional with an MBA Marketing with Ethics minor, they have pushed the envelope by not disclosing it as such in the description as even Terry needed a second look to catch that.
> 
> I did notice that, and that there was nothing in the description as to the quality of their match. Checking prices on MM965, it is nearly $20 less per pound!
> 
> Given that, it is probably worth getting a couple of ounces to try, if only to keep in the car for emergencies.


----------



## jco3rd

I will admit I was taken in on a "match" when I was new to pipes. Turned out to be really excellent, and bashfully I admit I think I prefer this "match" to the original on certain days...


----------



## TTecheTTe

jco3rd said:


> I will admit I was taken in on a "match" when I was new to pipes. Turned out to be really excellent, and bashfully I admit I think I prefer this "match" to the original on certain days...


Certainly nothing wrong with blends that attempt to match another, John, and prefering them! p. Russ O. is rather loathe to do this, but has wriiten a great piece on this and why he has done a few - I'll post it if I can find it. I don't think I have any matched blends yet, but have looked at a couple and I'm certainly not opposed to trying some.



bluesman.54 said:


> There still oughta be a Law. Given what you have pointed out I wonder if they pay Dunhill to use the name -- even with the match tagged on to the end. I wouldn't think the name would be in the public domain for anyone to use as they desired. That could have an adverse effect on the original product. Not everyone will notice the "match." I didn't when I first looked.


Again, there is. However, they are no less in violation of "the spirit of" by just tagging "match" on the line item which is clearly meant to be easily overlooked and certainly it is ethically wrong. As I have successfully challenged "truth in advertising" and prevailed, as well as designed and written extensively on graphic standards, I could make an arguement that they in fact intend to deceive and therefore are actually in violation of the law.

I doubt that they have any authorization to use the Dunhill name or logo, even though if they had stated something along the line of "our custom blend, similar to Dunhill's" permission would not be required. I also seriously doubt that they would have paid Dunhill for the use, nor that Dunhill would even accept payment for use of their name/image for a custom blend (as the name can be used correctly w/o authorization). I had only a cursory view of the Dunhill logo, but was immediately impressed that it was vintage and the thought crossed my mind to rememberto search them.


----------



## Er999

Ok, truth be told, I have not heard of "match" tobacco. From what I have read, "match" tobacco is one that is similar to another tobacco (for example: dunhill tobacco similar to Peter stokkabye tobacco) and the reason that it is apparently "unethical" is because they are different company names and therefore be kind of like stealing the" name brand" of another tobacco. :dunno: :hmm: If I got any of this wrong please correct me so that I can understand. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jco3rd

TTecheTTe said:


> Certainly nothing wrong with blends that attempt to match another, John, and prefering them! p. Russ O. is rather loathe to do this, but has wriiten a great piece on this and why he has done a few - I'll post it if I can find it. I don't think I have any matched blends yet, but have looked at a couple and I'm certainly not opposed to trying some.


Funny you should mention that because it was one of Russ' blends! and it was delicious! 
@Er999, basically what we are talking about is an another blender selling something as a "match" for a more recognized tobacco. Such as the Royal Yacht "match" which started this whole discussion. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## Er999

jco3rd said:


> Funny you should mention that because it was one of Russ' blends! and it was delicious!
> @Er999, basically what we are talking about is an another blender selling something as a "match" for a more recognized tobacco. Such as the Royal Yacht "match" which started this whole discussion. Hope that makes sense!


So..."match" as in close to the original blend?


----------



## jco3rd

Or as in, what that blender thinks is close to the original blend.  But you get the idea! Basically, it is that blender's offering as a substitute for whatever the more well known (and more expensive) blend is.


----------



## TTecheTTe

I finally found Russ O's essay on why, and what he chosses, to re-blend:
Pipe tobacco blends made to match old favorites | Talking Tobacco

John, not surprised it was Russ', after my first experience with an H&H - which one?

It would be very interesting to see some some head-to-head reviews with those baccys for which an original blend is available. Of course, IMO it is not so much as to how identical the match gets, but how good it stands on it own as an enjoyable smoke.



Er999 said:


> Ok, truth be told, I have not heard of "match" tobacco. From what I have read, "match" tobacco is one that is similar to another tobacco (for example: dunhill tobacco similar to Peter stokkabye tobacco) and the reason that it is apparently "unethical" is because they are different company names and therefore be kind of like stealing the" name brand" of another tobacco. :dunno: :hmm: If I got any of this wrong please correct me so that I can understand. Thanks in advance.


Correct, but there is nothing illegal or unethical about it; provided it is properly identified as such.

Blenders attempt to match premium and super-prem blends in order to offer the market a more cost-efficient alternative, or to recreate vintage blends which are no longer available or have been out of production for some time.

Some of these these vintage blends do however legitimately carry the name and image (logo) of the original, even though they are not, as they have bought the rights to the original and therefore own the brand.


----------



## Er999

TTecheTTe said:


> I finally found Russ O's essay on why, and what he chosses, to re-blend:
> Pipe tobacco blends made to match old favorites | Talking Tobacco
> 
> John, not surprised it was Russ', after my first experience with an H&H - which one?
> 
> It would be very interesting to see some some head-to-head reviews with those baccys for which an original blend is available. Of course, IMO it is not so much as to how identical the match gets, but how good it stands on it own as an enjoyable smoke.
> 
> Correct, but there is nothing illegal or unethical about it; provided it is properly identified as such.
> 
> Blenders attempt to match premium and super-prem blends in order to offer the market a more cost-efficient alternative, or to recreate vintage blends which are no longer available or have been out of production for some time.
> 
> Some of these these vintage blends do however legitimately carry the name and image (logo) of the original, even though they are not, as they have bought the rights to the original and therefore own the brand.





jco3rd said:


> Or as in, what that blender thinks is close to the original blend.  But you get the idea! Basically, it is that blender's offering as a substitute for whatever the more well known (and more expensive) blend is.


Got it thanks.


----------



## jco3rd

Mari, it was the EMP match! I'm probably going to rebuy it, as it is one of the first tobaccos I have run out of. :-D

Thank you for the article! I distinctly remember what I purchased from P&C was called "Early Morning Pipe Match." I don't see that on the site anymore!  The article refers to Daybreak, and a quick search reveals something called "Dunhill Early Morning Pipe Alternative" which I hope is the same blend as what I enjoyed before.


----------



## TTecheTTe

John, check your previous order for EMP and ask the vendor - your order will also have the item code.

Ahh, 8oz of Esoterica Penzance! And, a large sample of Fribourg & Treyer Morolaix snuff in a nifty snuffbox!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Of course as soon as Mari receives the Penzance, I get a craving. Figures.

Luckily, I do have a bit of reserve for just such an occasion. Looks like three bowls worth, so I should be good for another 12 months or so...

Enjoy, young lady!


----------



## ProbateGeek

ProbateGeek said:


> Of course as soon as Mari receives the Penzance, I get a craving. Figures. Luckily, I do have a bit of reserve for just such an occasion.


Wow. I had forgotten. . .

That was

One. Exceptional. Bowl. of Tobacco.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Stock up! You just window shopping would lead to no good!

15% off select bulk at P&C!! Cap Blk, Lane Ltd and PS. Use code lane711 for additional discount off listed price. Good through 7/18/13.

15% Off Select Bulk Tobacco

Name Code Qty Each Options
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Peter Stokkebye Bulk PT-PSB0028-BE 64 1.90
Luxury Bullseye Flake (by
the ounce)
Peter Stokkebye Bulk PT-PSD0028-TW 64 1.90
Luxury Twist Flake (by
the ounce)
Peter Stokkebye Bulk PT-PSC0028-NV 64 1.77
Luxury Navy Flake (by the
ounce)
Balkan Supreme Smoking PT-BXA0028 64 2.00
Mixture Pipe Tobacco (by
the ounce)
Subtotal 484.00
Coupon discount (lane711) -53.40
Subtotal 430.60
Shipping 0.00
Tax 0.00
Total 430.60



ProbateGeek said:


> Wow. I had forgotten. . .
> 
> That was
> 
> One. Exceptional. Bowl. of Tobacco.


Need a sample? ound:


----------



## jco3rd

Dammit Mari... now it will all be on backorder again!! lol.


----------



## ProbateGeek

TTecheTTe said:


> Need a sample?


&$#(@*#!


----------



## ProbateGeek

This just in from Mari D'Anne, making me feel a whole lot better:



3/4+ pounds of Kendal Kentucky can do that to a guy. Not only that, but tucked away in the tobacco lusciousness was a lovely Oliva Serie V No. 4 (5 x 43). With her adept feminine intuition, she somehow sensed I had been craving a V lancero, and did what she could.

And, for a cherry on top - a very cool book (not pictured) for my daughter (wait - at least I _think_ it's for my daughter!) about fun science projects and learning to think like a scientist. This will no doubt help get her through the summer. Best line so far: "Additional testing might show that digging up the lawn and paving it over will reduce the need to cut grass almost completely."

You betcha!

Thanks again, Mari - I am soooooo KKontented.


----------



## bluesman.54

This is a beautiful thing that you have done!



TTecheTTe said:


> Stock up! You just window shopping would lead to no good!
> 
> 15% off select bulk at P&C!! Cap Blk, Lane Ltd and PS. Use code lane711 for additional discount off listed price. Good through 7/18/13.
> 
> 15% Off Select Bulk Tobacco
> 
> Name Code Qty Each Options
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Peter Stokkebye Bulk PT-PSB0028-BE 64 1.90
> Luxury Bullseye Flake (by
> the ounce)
> Peter Stokkebye Bulk PT-PSD0028-TW 64 1.90
> Luxury Twist Flake (by
> the ounce)
> Peter Stokkebye Bulk PT-PSC0028-NV 64 1.77
> Luxury Navy Flake (by the
> ounce)
> Balkan Supreme Smoking PT-BXA0028 64 2.00
> Mixture Pipe Tobacco (by
> the ounce)
> Subtotal 484.00
> Coupon discount (lane711) -53.40
> Subtotal 430.60
> Shipping 0.00
> Tax 0.00
> Total 430.60
> 
> Need a sample? ound:


----------



## DanR

TTecheTTe said:


> Stock up! You just window shopping would lead to no good!
> 
> 15% off select bulk at P&C!! Cap Blk, Lane Ltd and PS. Use code lane711 for additional discount off listed price. Good through 7/18/13.
> 
> 15% Off Select Bulk Tobacco
> 
> Name Code Qty Each Options
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Peter Stokkebye Bulk PT-PSB0028-BE 64 1.90
> Luxury Bullseye Flake (by
> the ounce)
> Peter Stokkebye Bulk PT-PSD0028-TW 64 1.90
> Luxury Twist Flake (by
> the ounce)
> Peter Stokkebye Bulk PT-PSC0028-NV 64 1.77
> Luxury Navy Flake (by the
> ounce)
> Balkan Supreme Smoking PT-BXA0028 64 2.00
> Mixture Pipe Tobacco (by
> the ounce)
> Subtotal 484.00
> Coupon discount (lane711) -53.40
> Subtotal 430.60
> Shipping 0.00
> Tax 0.00
> Total 430.60
> 
> Need a sample? ound:


Wow, did you just buy 16 POUNDS of tobacco goodness?

I've thought recently about buying a 5 pound bag of McClelland Red Cake to jar up and hide somewhere, but I usually talk some sense into myself after a few minutes. Good to see that there are still some people with no self-restraint left in the world, Mari! :lol:

BTW, you are my new hero!!


----------



## DanR

I noticed someone on Tobaccocellar.com just added 39 tins of Capstan Blue and 18 Tins of Jack Knife Plug. It seems like he knows what he likes, so for fun I clicked on his cellar... 2,966 containers holding 434 pounds of tobacco. He's the site leader by a long shot. Do you think he's running a tobacco warehouse and using TC as his inventory tool? :lol:

Peckinpahhombre, who are you and what's your story? Enquiring minds want to know...


----------



## Thirston

DanR said:


> I noticed someone on Tobaccocellar.com just added 39 tins of Capstan Blue and 18 Tins of Jack Knife Plug. It seems like he knows what he likes, so for fun I clicked on his cellar... 2,966 containers holding 434 pounds of tobacco. He's the site leader by a long shot. Do you think he's running a tobacco warehouse and using TC as his inventory tool? :lol:
> 
> Peckinpahhombre, who are you and what's your story? Enquiring minds want to know...


Damn, that's crazy.


----------



## TTecheTTe

DanR said:


> Wow, did you just buy 16 POUNDS of tobacco goodness?
> 
> I've thought recently about buying a 5 pound bag of McClelland Red Cake to jar up and hide somewhere, but I usually talk some sense into myself after a few minutes. Good to see that there are still some people with no self-restraint left in the world, Mari! :lol:
> 
> BTW, you are my new hero!!


Oops, I thought that was 16oz  but your math is better than mine! With additional 15% off, I got 2lbs free! Made up for the order a few weeks ago that was regular price.

Peckinpawhombre is stocking up for the Zombie Apocalypse, _he isn't even smoking it!_ Seriously, I had seen a post by him on some forum where he talked about this; he's stockpiling to age, or taxes, something like that.

Hurry, John! I'm thinking of going back for more! Half are backorder, and I won't be surprised if they all go backorder like they did the last time.

BTW, for anyone else getting bulk, P&C says that the boxed 24oz can be stored as is:

On Jul 12, 2013, at 2:41 PM, "Sean L" <[email protected]> wrote:

The sale will last until next Thursday, and as far as the box goes, if it is
sealed up, and unopened it'll stay good indefinitely if stored properly.
Once you open it, it'll dry pretty quickly, so if you open it, I suggest
jarring up right away.


----------



## DanR

TTecheTTe said:


> Oops, I thought that was 16oz  but your math is better than mine! With additional 15% off, I got 2lbs free! Made up for the order a few weeks ago that was regular price.


With the size of that order, I'd be surprised if they didn't throw in a few extras for you! That's a nice sale!


----------



## TTecheTTe

DanR said:


> With the size of that order, I'd be surprised if they didn't throw in a few extras for you! That's a nice sale!


:hmm:Welll, they haven't yet! 4nogs will give samples, though. You just made me add it up and P&C total for the month is $1167.

Although I haven't yet had a balkan (have a little, just haven't smoked it), this is the TR.com review that sold me on 4lbs of Balkan Supreme:

"Back in the 80s I smoked Balkan Sobranie a great deal - very much my regular tobacco. Despite the fuss about Sobranie now, back then it wasn't a very popular tobacco - most English smokers preferred the less distinctive tobacos like St Bruno or the strange, horrible hot-burning aromatics like Gold Block and Condor. Oriental/Balkan mixes were commonly seen as "too strong" and "too smelly" - and were only stocked by a minority of tobacconists even then."

Yeah, "too strong" and "too smelly" - that's for me! Someone also warned me that Bow-Legged Bear has a very objectionable roomnote. As I have no audience, captive or otherwise, I have taken that advice to heart and will be careful about what I smoke in the presence of the others. That's why I've been getting a few aros lately, and surprisingly I do like them.


----------



## laloin

good lord almight Mari 16 pounds of tobacco goodness. and I thought I was doing good with 6 pounds of LNF, and 2 lbs of bulleyes. you got me beat pretty badly.
You have to post pictures of all the dmg when you get the huge box, or boxes LOL
it's true they do things bigger in TX ha


----------



## Er999

TTecheTTe said:


> Stock up! You just window shopping would lead to no good!
> 
> 15% off select bulk at P&C!! Cap Blk, Lane Ltd and PS. Use code lane711 for additional discount off listed price. Good through 7/18/13.
> 
> 15% Off Select Bulk Tobacco
> 
> Name Code Qty Each Options
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Peter Stokkebye Bulk PT-PSB0028-BE 64 1.90
> Luxury Bullseye Flake (by
> the ounce)
> Peter Stokkebye Bulk PT-PSD0028-TW 64 1.90
> Luxury Twist Flake (by
> the ounce)
> Peter Stokkebye Bulk PT-PSC0028-NV 64 1.77
> Luxury Navy Flake (by the
> ounce)
> Balkan Supreme Smoking PT-BXA0028 64 2.00
> Mixture Pipe Tobacco (by
> the ounce)
> Subtotal 484.00
> Coupon discount (lane711) -53.40
> Subtotal 430.60
> Shipping 0.00
> Tax 0.00
> Total 430.60


:jaw: holy   that is a hell of a lot of awesome!!



DanR said:


> Wow, did you just buy 16 POUNDS of tobacco goodness?
> Good to see that there are still some people with no self-restraint left in the world, Mari! :lol:
> BTW, you are my new hero!!


:jaw: :faint: seriously?!? 16 pounds!? (Haven't done the math but now have no need to do the math) Also saw the price tag, damn it mari! That is HUGE!
I agree with you Dan:biggrin:



DanR said:


> I noticed someone on Tobaccocellar.com just added 39 tins of Capstan Blue and 18 Tins of Jack Knife Plug. It seems like he knows what he likes, so for fun I clicked on his cellar... 2,966 containers holding 434 pounds of tobacco. He's the site leader by a long shot. Do you think he's running a tobacco warehouse and using TC as his inventory tool? :lol:
> 
> Peckinpahhombre, who are you and what's your story? Enquiring minds want to know...


That is a hell of a lot of tobacco:bowdown:



ProbateGeek said:


> * (from mari: Need a sample?) response: *&$#(@*#!


I have to agree with you here: ¥€€*$&@!


----------



## ezlevor

Ok, apparently I need to expand my horizons a bit because I think when I buy 2 1.5 ounce bags of tobacco I'm buying too much.


----------



## jco3rd

Lol I still buy in ounces and it lasts me forever. Don't succumb to peer pressure!


----------



## laloin

jco3rd said:


> Lol I still buy in ounces and it lasts me forever. Don't succumb to peer pressure!


We'll give it some time before your ordering by the pound like the rest of us John


----------



## laloin

the last order I did with P&C was 5 pounds of bulk tobacco. You can see image the size box Mari will be getting hahahha


----------



## steinr1

TTecheTTe said:


> Although I haven't yet had a balkan (have a little, just haven't smoked it), this is the TR.com review that sold me on 4lbs of Balkan Supreme:
> 
> "Back in the 80s I smoked Balkan Sobranie a great deal - very much my regular tobacco. Despite the fuss about Sobranie now, back then it wasn't a very popular tobacco - most English smokers preferred *the less distinctive tobacos like St Bruno or the strange, horrible hot-burning aromatics like Gold Block and Condor*. Oriental/Balkan mixes were commonly seen as "too strong" and "too smelly" - and were only stocked by a minority of tobacconists even then."


Hmmmm. This makes me question whether the reviewer ever smoked the mentioned blends or any tobacco at all. St Bruno - "less distictive"? Condor and Gold Block - "Aromatic"? Not to my view - and I HAVE smoked them all rather recently. Condor (for those who haven't smoked it) is an unusual Lakeland. The "essence", such as it is, just lends a lift to the deep leathery and liquorice flavours (at least to me). A bit like 1792 minus all the stuff I don't like. 1792 Flake isn't "An Aromatic". Condor (Long-Cut) and St Bruno (Flake) are both known for their slow, cool-smoking properties for good reason. Gold Block, I could forgive some negative comments; not my style and indeed a bit bland. I smoked some recently to be sociable with a mate. Not bad stuff - he loves it. It's not an aromatic as such; just a sweet casing involved. It has aromas. So do I.

I have seen MANY reviews on that site that make me question my sanity. Or the reviewer's. I know that what you perceive in a taste is rather subjective, but one of us is way off the mark.

The reviewer is right on one point at least. St Bruno, Condor, Gold Block and quite a few other "OTC" tobaccos were available just about anywhere in the '80s. The fact that not everyone stocked Balkan Sobranie is like complaining that "This convenience store doesn't stock any Beluga caviar - they only have Oscietra." Most "decent" specialist tobacconists (No newspapers, magazines and birthday cards...) had a very broad range of tobaccos.

I also realise that I haven't smoked any Condor Long-Cut for a number of months. I'll rectify that.

(I REALLY hope I haven't just flamed a reviewer from our forum...)


----------



## laloin

I'm still wanting to try Condor ready rub, and Long cut. As well as St bruno ready rub, and flake. I did get lucky and I have 2 50gram pouches of the st bruno ready rub and one of the flake. but Condor seems to elude me bah heheh
one of these days.


----------



## TTecheTTe

I admit I'm a freak, but y'all are just me me a show. hoto: Pipe pond used to safe; I can go post in cigars if I want abuse.  Never posted orders there. Once I posted in some thread about "who smokes at least a cigar a day/week," something like that. I was very nearly run out town on a rail for smoking 6-12+ daily!



jco3rd said:


> Lol I still buy in ounces...


So do I 



ezlevor said:


> Ok, apparently I need to expand my horizons a bit because I think when I buy 2 1.5 ounce bags of tobacco I'm buying too much.


:r No, you're too sweet to become a baccy whore.



steinr1 said:


> ...It has aromas. So do I.
> 
> The reviewer is right on one point at least. ...the fact that not everyone stocked Balkan Sobranie is like complaining that "This convenience store doesn't stock any Beluga caviar - they only have Oscietra."
> 
> (I REALLY hope I haven't just flamed a reviewer from our forum...)


ound:

Did you you just get your license to rant?


----------



## steinr1

TTecheTTe said:


> Did you you just get your license to rant?


I'm an old hand at that. I do little else. I also use the American view that "It mut be British humor (sic)" to get away with snarkiness. See?


----------



## MarkC

steinr1 said:


> Hmmmm. This makes me question whether the reviewer ever smoked the mentioned blends or any tobacco at all.


Or, for that matter, ever been in a tobacco shop. Oh, I suppose it could be that Balkans were popular in the seventies (when I was making my first venture into pipe world) and then went away during the eighties and then came back afterwards, but I would think the more likely solution to the conundrum is that the reviewer is full of Mixture 79.


----------



## MarkC

steinr1 said:


> (I REALLY hope I haven't just flamed a reviewer from our forum...)


Oops. Didn't think of that...


----------



## ProbateGeek

Hmmmm... I had been awaiting some Drew Estate's pipe tobacco for quite some time. Imagining a Kuba Kuba maduro or an Opulence 3, or perhaps better still a Liga Privada in a pipe-smokeable form. But reading the descriptions, these are _not at all_ what I was expecting. Nothing but English and aromatic, and all in the mild-medium range.

Drew Estate Pipe Tobacco

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/brands/1654/drew-estate-pipe-tobacco

I'll probably just wait for Mari to order a couple pounds of each, then ask for her valued and valuable opinion. :biggrin:

EDIT: On second thought, the _Meat Pie_ kinda piqued my interest...


----------



## Nachman

I thought of posting my latest acquisition, but for fear of being pilloried, I will abstain. I need to quit buying tobacco because there is an excellent chance my stash will outlast me.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Nachman said:


> I thought of posting my latest acquisition, but for fear of being pilloried, I will abstain. I need to quit buying tobacco because there is an excellent chance my stash will outlast me.


Come on, Nick. Post it - you know you want to, or you wouldn't have teased us so. We promise to withhold all scorn.

_Public _scorn, at least. :tongue:


----------



## TTecheTTe

Nachman said:


> I thought of posting my latest acquisition, but for fear of being pilloried, I will abstain. I need to quit buying tobacco because there is an excellent chance my stash will outlast me.


Pirahnas have indeed infested this fine, gentle pond.



ProbateGeek said:


> Come on, Nick. Post it - you know you want to, or you wouldn't have teased us so. We promise to withhold all scorn.
> 
> _Public _scorn, at least. :tongue:


Sure, there's other fools!

I won't be getting any Drew, btw. I already have a lifetime of cigars from new kids on the block that I was stupid enough to get, and won't be making that mistake with baccy! If you haven't been growing and making over a century, or at least a half, then I don't want it. p


----------



## MarkC

Nachman said:


> I thought of posting my latest acquisition, but for fear of being pilloried, I will abstain. I need to quit buying tobacco because there is an excellent chance my stash will outlast me.


Yeah, but you can't stop until it's _guaranteed!_


----------



## DanR

MarkC said:


> Yeah, but you can't stop until it's _guaranteed!_


Indeed! Especially since I am certain that Nick has all of his Puff friends listed as benefactors in the will...


----------



## Thirston

I purchased a $17 churwarden and stuck the stem on my old Sav Estella... My first churchwarden. Anyone else ever do this? Works quite well and is inexpensive.


----------



## DanR

Thirston said:


> I purchased a $17 churwarden and stuck the stem on my old Sav Estella... My first churchwarden. Anyone else ever do this? Works quite well and is inexpensive.


It looks great!


----------



## CaptainKoala

Cool looking churchwarden!

Got my new Savinelli Trevi 602 (Smooth) yesterday in the mail. Kind of a big deal for a newbie like me 
It's beautiful, and smokes quite good! Would post a picture, but since I have too few posts, the forum won't let me!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Lovie must be so impressed!

I don't have a churchwarden, but truly - I'd smoke out of that. Very nice.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Okay, laugh and point...88oz of LNF and 64oz of LTF have arrived:







Thirston said:


> I purchased a $17 churwarden and stuck the stem on my old Sav Estella... My first churchwarden. Anyone else ever do this? Works quite well and is inexpensive.


That is beautiful!


----------



## Jeff10236

TTecheTTe said:


> Okay, laugh and point...88oz of LNF and 64oz of LTF have arrived:


Impressive! Those are some tasty tobaccos. Your photos of them are pretty terrific too.


----------



## jco3rd

TTecheTTe said:


> Okay, laugh and point...88oz of LNF and 64oz of LTF have arrived


I'm only sad you put it all on backorder!


----------



## jco3rd

ARgh! the dreaded dupe post!


----------



## Stonedog

CaptainKoala said:


> Cool looking churchwarden!
> 
> Got my new Savinelli Trevi 602 (Smooth) yesterday in the mail. Kind of a big deal for a newbie like me
> It's beautiful, and smokes quite good! Would post a picture, but since I have too few posts, the forum won't let me!


Pics or it didn't happen Frank!


----------



## mikebjrtx

Had a friend do me the favor of placing a special order, so I did him the favor of taking it all off his hands.


----------



## Gandalf The Gray

mikebjrtx said:


> Had a friend do me the favor of placing a special order, so I did him the favor of taking it all off his hands.
> 
> View attachment 44892


Man-oh-man......I'm not sure what to even say. That is one hell of a special order!!!!!


----------



## DanR

mikebjrtx said:


> Had a friend do me the favor of placing a special order, so I did him the favor of taking it all off his hands.
> 
> View attachment 44892


That's awesome, Mike! I assume that later you're going to fill the bathtub and bathe in it, right?

I was gonna post about my pound and a half of Red Cake that showed today, but between you and Mari, I feel so inadequate...


----------



## Er999

Gandalf The Gray said:


> Man-oh-man......I'm not sure what to even say. That is one hell of a special order!!!!!





DanR said:


> That's awesome, Mike! I assume that later you're going to fill the bathtub and bathe in it, right?
> 
> I was gonna post about my pound and a half of Red Cake that showed today, but between you and Mari, I feel so inadequate...


I have to agree with these two, that is a hell of a lot of tobacco! :shock:


----------



## splattttttt

are those 8 or 16oz bags?


----------



## TTecheTTe

DanR said:


> That's awesome, Mike! I assume that later you're going to fill the bathtub and bathe in it, right?
> 
> I was gonna post about my pound and a half of Red Cake that showed today, but between you and Mari, I feel so inadequate...


Ahhh, come on, show us the full monty! mg: I've only seen an ounce of Bulk 5100! That's next on my list to stock.



mikebjrtx said:


> Had a friend do me the favor of placing a special order, so I did him the favor of taking it all off his hands.


:jaw: Is that 6.5lbs of Penzance?! Now we know where to pick some up! :bolt:

Oh, wait, it's my turn to laugh and point...where's the icons? ound:


----------



## DanR

TTecheTTe said:


> Ahhh, come on, show us the full monty! mg:


Oh, I see how it is. You showed me yours, so now I have to show you mine. Well, I already jarred it up so the photo wouldn't be too exciting at this point, so I'll just let you use your imagination! It'll be better that way, trust me... :lol:


----------



## TTecheTTe

DanR said:


> Oh, I see how it is. You showed me yours, so now I have to show you mine. Well, I already jarred it up so the photo wouldn't be too exciting at this point, so I'll just let you use your imagination! It'll be better that way, trust me... :lol:


You're such a tease, Dan! You have to at least show a little of its glory in baccyporn - even I showed a pound of flesh there...


----------



## ProbateGeek

mikebjrtx said:


> Had a friend do me the favor of placing a special order, so I did him the favor of taking it all off his hands.


Now THAT's the kind of friend we all need to have - nice haul!


----------



## CaptainKoala

Stonedog said:


> Pics or it didn't happen Frank!


Haha! I'll post them when I'm allowed ;-)


----------



## Gandalf The Gray

Going to try and snag this Prestige If it stays low enough. But Just in case it doesn't and someone else finds it interesting, bid away.

GBD 9456 Prestige Smoking Pipe London England | eBay


----------



## TTecheTTe

Just some LBF - Peter Stokebbye Luxury Bullseye Flake - 48oz Bulk. My new easybay pipe also arrived - a Weber Short Snorter. It's so small, you can't even call it PAD!



Vote for The Bear - he's gentler than Ben! http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/327391-august-totm-poll.html#post3877259

Difficult decision, as several are faves, but had to vote for my nominee. Certified 1792 puffer and of course I have to have my LBF!


----------



## DanR

TTecheTTe said:


> My new easybay pipe also arrived - a Weber Short Snorter. It's so small, you can't even call it PAD!


Very nice pipe you picked up, Mari. I quite like it. And no matter about the PAD, cause there no one here keeping count! :tu:


----------



## bluesman.54

Only Rookies count...and Mari is no rookie....



DanR said:


> Very nice pipe you picked up, Mari. I quite like it. And no matter about the PAD, cause there no one here keeping count! :tu:


----------



## TTecheTTe

bluesman.54 said:


> Only Rookies count...and Mari is no rookie....


...or I just don't know how.


----------



## Gandalf The Gray

TTecheTTe said:


> ...or I just don't know how.


Hmm, well being the good Samaritan that I am. Go ahead and ship me your stock, and I will go ahead and count them for you  .


----------



## steinr1

bluesman.54 said:


> Only Rookies count...and Mari is no rookie....


And the OCD "sufferers". I would count, but the number is too high for a simpleton like me.

(Quentin Crisp - as per my current tag-line - in the "Naked Civil Servant" says of his homosexuality when he is referred to as "Suffering from sexual perversion": "I am a sexual pervert, but I've never seen myself as suffering from it.")


----------



## steinr1

A fun little new arrival. One for the shoe fetishists.

I've been looking for one at the right price for a while; about $22 delivered for this one. Pretty good condition. These ones date from the '20s through to the '70s, I believe. This one from the '50s or a bit earlier by the provenance. These are the ones to have IMO (clearly speaking as a pipe collector, not a foot fetishist...) There are simpler ones still made. Smooth stockings. Although they are about $40 retail when available, I've seen them go for up to about $150. Go figure.


----------



## jco3rd

TTecheTTe said:


> My new easybay pipe also arrived - a Weber Short Snorter. It's so small, you can't even call it PAD!


:rofl:


----------



## TTecheTTe

Gandalf The Gray said:


> Hmm, well being the good Samaritan that I am. Go ahead and ship me your stock, and I will go ahead and count them for you  .


You already know telepathically...now, if it's not too much trouble, would you mind waving your wand and reorganizing the cellar?



steinr1 said:


> ... but the number is too high for a simpleton like me.


My limit is five; even then I have trouble.

Love that new pipe...what a fine specimen! I had to keep examining the pic to determine if the stocking was real or not!



jco3rd said:


> :rofl:


The kids always get me. Bless you, my child!


----------



## Gandalf The Gray

TTecheTTe said:


> You already know telepathically...now, if it's not too much trouble, would you mind waving your wand and reorganizing the cellar?


For a fellow smoker, Consider it done! lol.


----------



## MarkC

I clicked on the link, went to pour my tea, and when I turned around saw Robert's photo. My first thought was some sort of virus...


----------



## ProbateGeek

MarkC said:


> I clicked on the link, went to pour my tea, and when I turned around saw Robert's photo. My first thought was some sort of virus...


Hey, that's a beautiful pipe. The lass obviously has some sort of weird skin disorder, but otherwise...


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> Hey, that's a beautiful pipe. The lass obviously has some sort of weird skin disorder, but otherwise...


It's obviously a thick, itchy, wooly stocking. You guys clearly aren't British...


----------



## ProbateGeek

steinr1 said:


> It's obviously a thick, itchy, wooly stocking. You guys clearly aren't British...


I was referring to the "skin" above the stocking, sir. Almost has the appearance of . . . some sort of . . . wood!

:???:


----------



## steinr1

ProbateGeek said:


> I was referring to the "skin" above the stocking, sir. Almost has the appearance of . . . some sort of . . . wood!
> 
> :???:


Ah, yes. I've thought that having a meerschaum bowl made might be nice. You could watch her tan over the years.


----------



## ProbateGeek

steinr1 said:


> Ah, yes. I've thought that having a meerschaum bowl made might be nice. You could watch her tan over the years.


Va-va-VOOM!


----------



## jco3rd

These leg pipes are frightening and hilarious.


----------



## Er999

jco3rd said:


> These leg pipes are frightening and hilarious.


More frightening than hilarious IMO. Besides I'm not the kind of piper who smoke legs!!!! I'm a traditionalist!!!! :madgrin:


----------



## mikebjrtx

ProbateGeek said:


> Va-va-VOOM!


Where did you find that one? I only thought I was jealous of your other caramel meer.


----------



## ProbateGeek

mikebjrtx said:


> Where did you find that one? I only thought I was jealous of your other caramel meer.


That's just something found on the interwebs, using "meerschaum leg" as a search term. Great color, even if the thought of smoking out of it is somewhat offputting. Too much of a fetishist, perhaps?

My meer is "at the shop" - sure miss it, and hope the new stem and inner workings don't screw up a good thing.


----------



## DanR

Picked up a nice Rinaldo Lumberman on the bay this past weekend. It's BIG. Very clean too. Looks like the guy only smoked it once or twice. I can't wait to try it out myself tonight.


----------



## Gandalf The Gray

DanR said:


> Picked up a nice Rinaldo Lumberman on the bay this past weekend. It's BIG. Very clean too. Looks like the guy only smoked it once or twice. I can't wait to try it out myself tonight.


Nice DanR, That is a lovely pipe and has some Great rustication on it!


----------



## El wedo del milagro

That's beautiful!

What is the difference between a lumberman and a Canadian?


----------



## MarkC

I always thought a Lumberman was a Canadian with a saddle bit, but if that's a Lumberman, obviously I'm wrong.


----------



## DanR

MarkC said:


> I always thought a Lumberman was a Canadian with a saddle bit, but if that's a Lumberman, obviously I'm wrong.


I may be the one that is wrong. The pipe itself doesn't say "lumberman" anywhere, but I found a similar one by Rinaldo that they called a lumberman too. I assumed it was the oval shank, versus a round one. Whatever we call it, it's long - it won't fit in my pipe rack.

edit: Nevermind. I found this by GL Pease, so apparently I had it backwards. So, check out my new "Canadian" by Rinaldo!!

_The Canadian is characterized by a billiard-like bowl, a long oval shank (typically about twice the bowl height) and a short, tapered stem. I have seen examples of pipes which are in every other regard a Canadian, but with a saddle bit fitted. Some will insist that this is not a Canadian at all. Since there is no accepted nomenclature for such a pipe, I simply refer to it as a saddle bit Canadian. A Lumberman is similar, but with a round shank, and a longer stem, often cut as a saddle bit._


----------



## DanR

Hello. My name is Dan, and I suffer from PAD.

Now at we have that out of the way, my second pipe purchase from last weekend showed up. Not very expensive, but I found it so interesting. It's a Wally Frank with a *briar* stem.


----------



## Gladiator4

Both are great looking pipes Dan, make sure you enjoy them!


----------



## Thirston

Wow, that Wally is a beaut. Never seen one with a briar stem. Sorry I missed that one! I still have a few and they've all smoked really well over the years. Let us know what you think after a few bowls, but I'm sure it won't disappoint.


----------



## DanR

Thirston said:


> Wow, that Wally is a beaut. Never seen one with a briar stem. Sorry I missed that one! I still have a few and they've all smoked really well over the years. Let us know what you think after a few bowls, but I'm sure it won't disappoint.


I sure will let you know. This one needs a little cleaning, so I probably won't get around to until this weekend.


----------



## Chris0673

@DanR that's a nice pipe. Love that Briar stem!


----------



## DanR

Chris0673 said:


> @DanR that's a nice pipe. Love that Briar stem!


Thanks Chris. For $28 shipped, I feel pretty good about it.


----------



## bluesman.54

Now that's a beautiful pipe -- and the briar stem is very unique. How does it smoke?



DanR said:


> Hello. My name is Dan, and I suffer from PAD.
> 
> Now at we have that out of the way, my second pipe purchase from last weekend showed up. Not very expensive, but I found it so interesting. It's a Wally Frank with a *briar* stem.


----------



## DanR

bluesman.54 said:


> Now that's a beautiful pipe -- and the briar stem is very unique. How does it smoke?


I'll have to let you know later this weekend. It's pretty mucked up, but I plan to clean and polish it tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## MarkC

DanR said:


> Thanks Chris. For $28 shipped, I feel pretty good about it.


Okay, I was impressed with the pipe, but for $28? I hate you.


----------



## CaptainKoala

Got me some new tobacco! Oh boy 









A big can of Orlik Golden Sliced, and two pouches of Mac Baren Mixture (scottish blend).
Haven't tried any of them! Looking forward to it


----------



## Shemp75

I got this from Fleabay


----------



## steinr1

Shemp75 said:


> I got this from Fleabay


Very,very nice indeed. What's the construction of the "C"? Three part inlay?


----------



## TTecheTTe

Hi, @DanR, my name is Mari, and I already told you I hate you! I have a couple of Wally's and I love them! I think that full briar is a real prize!



CaptainKoala said:


> Got me some new tobacco! Oh boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A big can of Orlik Golden Sliced, and two pouches of Mac Baren Mixture (scottish blend).
> Haven't tried any of them! Looking forward to it


Wow! I never saw a giant wad of Golden Sliced! That should be in the baccyporn thread! :hungry:


----------



## DanR

MarkC said:


> Okay, I was impressed with the pipe, but for $28? I hate you.


I know you really love me. It's ok... :biggrin:



Shemp75 said:


> I got this from Fleabay


Nice going, Shemp! Is the chamber as big as it appears in the photo?


----------



## DanR

TTecheTTe said:


> Hi, @DanR, my name is Mari, and I already told you I hate you! I have a couple of Wally's and I love them! I think that full briar is a real prize!


Oh, I know you really love me too!


----------



## Shemp75

DanR said:


> Nice going, Shemp! Is the chamber as big as it appears in the photo?


Yea its got a nice sized bowl. been half bowling it with Drama Reserve for the first 3 bowls. going easy on her.


----------



## MarkC

CaptainKoala said:


> A big can of Orlik Golden Sliced...


Whoa. What is that, 500 gm?


----------



## CaptainKoala

It looks like more than it is, I guess. 250 grams!
I'm afraid to touch it too much, it seems fragile. One of these next few days I'll split it into 4 parts or something and can it up into a few jars


----------



## MarkC

I probably _wanted_ it to be more than it is. 

That or I'm just another American baffled by the metric system...


----------



## Tobias Lutz

I just bought this Vauen Maple Apple:

View attachment 79470


along with:

McClelland Honeydew (50g tin) x2
McConnells Ripe Honeydew (50g tin) x2
Dan - Blue Note Bulk (8oz bag)
Dan - Sweet Vanilla Honeydew Bulk (8oz bag)

ipe: YUM!


----------



## DanR

Lovely pipe, Tobias. I'm betting that will color up nicely!


----------



## Er999

Tobias Lutz said:


> I just bought this Vauen Maple Apple:
> along with:
> McClelland Honeydew (50g tin) x2
> McConnells Ripe Honeydew (50g tin) x2
> Dan - Blue Note Bulk (8oz bag)
> Dan - Sweet Vanilla Honeydew Bulk (8oz bag)
> ipe: YUM!


Let us know how that pipe smokes!
In other news, I just picked up my order from P&C!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

DanR said:


> Lovely pipe, Tobias. I'm betting that will color up nicely!


Without sounding anal retentive, I plan on reserving it for honeydew and light VA aros. They just seem to be delicate and susceptible to the ghosting of other blends.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

My goodies landed today, including my new (and first) Vauen pipe- A really pretty walnut/maple apple:

View attachment 79552


View attachment 79553


View attachment 79554


----------



## Troutman22

What and How is that Ripe Honeydew?

"My goodies landed today, including my new (and first) Vauen pipe- A really pretty walnut/maple apple:"


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Troutman22 said:


> What and How is that Ripe Honeydew?


It's a flue cured flake that has a slight honey topping. The name is somewhat of a misnomer because it is not topped to taste like a melon (like the Dan blend is), but rather just some lightly sweetened Virginia. Some reviews said it burns very hot but I haven't had that issue.


----------



## Gladiator4

Tobias, that is one cool looking pipe man
Great craftsmanship


----------



## Troutman22

Sounds right up my street - thanks.



Tobias Lutz said:


> It's a flue cured flake that has a slight honey topping. The name is somewhat of a misnomer because it is not topped to taste like a melon (like the Dan blend is), but rather just some lightly sweetened Virginia. Some reviews said it burns very hot but I haven't had that issue.


----------



## MarkC

Have you two tried C&D's Manhattan Afternoon? It's a virginia with honey added as well, although it's a very small amount.

Or is it Interlude? Darned if I can remember; it's been a few years...


----------



## Tobias Lutz

MarkC said:


> Have you two tried C&D's Manhattan Afternoon? It's a virginia with honey added as well, although it's a very small amount.
> 
> Or is it Interlude? Darned if I can remember; it's been a few years...


I have not had either, but I think it is the Manhattan Afternoon that uses the honey.


----------



## steinr1

A little clay I got recently... I dropped and smashed the one I was using previously - luckily an easily replaced "modern".









Nothing special, but I wanted to find out a bit about it if possible. I contacted an expert and clay pipe maker from t'internet and...

_
"Hello Robert.
Thank you for your email and image. Your pipe was made at the Crown Pipeworks in Broseley between 1881 and 1903. The Crown works is still there and is where I make pipes identical to the one you have, using, I believe, the same mould!
The name on the stem would be R. Smitheman and Co / Broseley 12. Rowland Smitheman (the 1st) made pipes between 1881 and his death in 1903. His son, also Rowland, may have continued pipe production for a short time. The 12 is the number, the worker's number, of the lady who moulded the pipe. Each moulder had as stamp with their own number on it; it was a bit of Victorian quality control!
The clay would have come from Kingsteignton in Devon and would have reached Ironbridge via the Severn Valley Railway. It would be "ball clay" as opposed to kaolin (china clay).
I hope this is of interest to you. Happy smoking !
Regards,
Rex"_

So now we know. Rex is a *star*!


----------



## splattttttt

DanR said:


> Thanks Chris. For $28 shipped, I feel pretty good about it.


imagine finding a briar stem for less than $50.


----------



## MarkC

This months haul:









Eleven tins with one still to come; I guess I cleaned Rich out...


----------



## jco3rd

I liked the Dark Birdseye I got from Scotch, that I went out and bought another ounce! Can't get enough! Loaned some to one of my smoking buddies and he went out and bought a half pound!


----------



## steinr1

MarkC said:


> This months haul:
> 
> View attachment 45282
> 
> 
> Eleven tins with one still to come; I guess I cleaned Rich out...


Not a tobacco with which I'm familiar or likey to be - not in the UK.

I am, however, tickled by the description "Slightly rubbed out Flake" - How laid back is that? Sounds like a description of a hippy.


----------



## jco3rd

steinr1 said:


> Not a tobacco with which I'm familiar or likey to be - not in the UK.
> 
> I am, however, tickled by the description "Slightly rubbed out Flake" - How laid back is that? Sounds like a description of a hippy.


:rotfl:


----------



## MarkC

steinr1 said:


> Not a tobacco with which I'm familiar or likey to be - not in the UK.
> 
> I am, however, tickled by the description "Slightly rubbed out Flake" - How laid back is that? Sounds like a description of a hippy.


The odd thing is, it's probably the most misleading blurb I've ever seen on a tobacco tin. I wouldn't go as far as calling it a shag, but that would probably be closer than the tin blurb! Here's the tin I'm working on now. It hasn't been rubbed out by me at all.


----------



## steinr1

I've been on a bit of a clay pipe kick recently. Picked up these two.

The figural is an iconic French clay - Gambier 1048 "Jacob", a middle sized version of this very popular pipe. The colours are fired enamel; they are vibrant in the flesh and look superb when the pipes get coloured through. Not sure of when it was made, but research so far has "narrowed" my guess to between about 1880 and 1910. The factory closed in 1926. It's got a few nibbles off the beard, but has its original cherrywood and horn stem. They usually have lost that. Although these were produced in their tens of thousands, I'm slightly embarrased by how little I paid; there is a lot of old junk available in Europe...

The other is a Pollocks of Manchester pipe, maybe from the 1950s. They were the last commercial clay pipe manufacturer in Britain, closing in the late 1990s.















Haven't smoked the Jacob as yet; can't wait. A "walking out and about" pipe, I think.


----------



## Gandalf The Gray

steinr1 said:


> I've been on a bit of a clay pipe kick recently. Picked up these two.
> 
> The figural is an iconic French clay - Gambier 1048 "Jacob", a middle sized version of this very popular pipe. The colours are fired enamel; they are vibrant in the flesh and look superb when the pipes get coloured through. Not sure of when it was made, but research so far has "narrowed" my guess to between about 1880 and 1910. The factory closed in 1926. It's got a few nibbles off the beard, but has its original cherrywood and horn stem. They usually have lost that. Although these were produced in their tens of thousands, I'm slightly embarrased by how little I paid; there is a lot of old junk available in Europe...
> 
> The other is a Pollocks of Manchester pipe, maybe from the 1950s. They were the last commercial clay pipe manufacturer in Britain, closing in the late 1990s.
> 
> View attachment 45310
> View attachment 45311
> 
> 
> Haven't smoked the Jacob as yet; can't wait. A "walking out and about" pipe, I think.


Very nice Robert, I have been wanting to smoke a clay pipe for a while Now. How do they smoke? And, if you haven't already you might want to check out this site for clay pipes.

Lepeltier Pipes - The worlds finest clay pipes - buy clay pipes made in Vermont


----------



## Troutman22

Woohooo - so happy you liked it and you horse collared another HAHA!



jco3rd said:


> I liked the Dark Birdseye I got from Scotch, that I went out and bought another ounce! Can't get enough! Loaned some to one of my smoking buddies and he went out and bought a half pound!


----------



## steinr1

Gandalf The Gray said:


> Very nice Robert, I have been wanting to smoke a clay pipe for a while Now. How do they smoke? And, if you haven't already you might want to check out this site for clay pipes.
> 
> Lepeltier Pipes - The worlds finest clay pipes - buy clay pipes made in Vermont


They smoke pretty well. The draw tends to be a bit tight. Also a tendency to smoke slightly hot - in my hands at least. Very "pure" taste, there's no cake to speak of.

I've got one pipe that's similar to the Lepeltiers. Double-skinned glazed ceramnic. The Dutch have been making this type of pipe for many, many years. The one I've got is a made by "Old Mokum". Maybe that's a brand name for Zenith. I don't know too much about these pipes; it was a random buy for, I think, the grand total of 1 Euro. Not a bad smoker at all - very dry as the moisture condenses in the second skin.


----------



## jco3rd

Troutman22 said:


> Woohooo - so happy you liked it and you horse collared another HAHA!


Between that and Erinmore your bomb was the best thing that happened to me since I started, probably - those are two of my new favorites.


----------



## MarkC

Robert, I'm amazed that you can actually find such things. I guess that's because my first (and only) clay pipe lost at least half it's length just on the way home from the tobacconists. I'm impressed that one can actually remain in one piece for over a week!


----------



## Chris0673

steinr1 said:


> They smoke pretty well. The draw tends to be a bit tight. Also a tendency to smoke slightly hot - in my hands at least. Very "pure" taste, there's no cake to speak of.
> 
> I've got one pipe that's similar to the Lepeltiers. Double-skinned glazed ceramnic. The Dutch have been making this type of pipe for many, many years. The one I've got is a made by "Old Mokum". Maybe that's a brand name for Zenith. I don't know too much about these pipes; it was a random buy for, I think, the grand total of 1 Euro. Not a bad smoker at all - very dry as the moisture condenses in the second skin.


My Lepeltier has a tight draw too. I've toyed with getting a screen or something for the bottom of the bowl because it seems like the draw hole always gets clogged. Drives me nuts because it's one of my favorite pipes. Personally, I find that mine smokes very cool. Both to the touch and the temp. of the smoke. The bowl gets slightly warm but not uncomfortably so. I could well imagine smoking this pipe on a cool winter afternoon and using the bowl to warm my hands.


----------



## steinr1

Chris0673 said:


> My Lepeltier has a tight draw too. I've toyed with getting a screen or something for the bottom of the bowl because it seems like the draw hole always gets clogged. Drives me nuts because it's one of my favorite pipes. Personally, I find that mine smokes very cool. Both to the touch and the temp. of the smoke. The bowl gets slightly warm but not uncomfortably so. I could well imagine smoking this pipe on a cool winter afternoon and using the bowl to warm my hands.


The central hole is a pain; it constantly blocks.

The Old Mokum smokes reaonably cooly; I was refering to a "regular" clay when saying they tend to smoke hot. I hold mine by the stem; I've no idea what the correct etiquette is for clays. The bowl and stem near the bowl get too hot to comfortably hold and you can't hold them with your teeth without getting bits of clay in your gob.



MarkC said:


> Robert, I'm amazed that you can actually find such things. I guess that's because my first (and only) clay pipe lost at least half it's length just on the way home from the tobacconists. I'm impressed that one can actually remain in one piece for over a week!


These Jacob pipes were made by Gambier alone in their tens of thousands and there were several imitators making similar shapes and quality. It's not that surprising that they do turn up quite regularly. The common models (and I think this is one of them) should go for 10-20 Euro on the continent, usually at the top end of that in the in the UK. That's for a bowl only. This one has its stem and bit and wasn't that much...

Let's see how long it lasts in my hands. I'm an infamous pipe juggler. One successful smoke down so far...


----------



## ProbateGeek

How about this nice little surprise on a Friday afternoon!










From my brother. Guess I did put my foot in it... we all slip at times. Thanks, Anthony!


----------



## RetiredNavyIC

ProbateGeek said:


> How about this nice little surprise on a Friday afternoon!
> 
> Thanks, Anthony!


Your welcome! Remember this? : your mistake


----------



## ProbateGeek

RetiredNavyIC said:


> Your welcome! Remember this? : your mistake


Yup - I remember now. Guilty of a noob mistake. Still, no complaints - the reviews for this tobacco are stellar. Can't wait to put some in the meer!


----------



## MiamiMikePA

Stonehaven supply grew by 8oz today thanks to VAcigars!!!


----------



## Squints

MiamiMikePA said:


> Stonehaven supply grew by 8oz today thanks to VAcigars!!!


Lucky man. I'm currently searching the internet in hopes of finding some to buy.


----------



## jco3rd

Ha, I've never seen Stony in the out of the bag flake form!


----------



## Chris0673

Got these in the mail today! Bought all of them they had left.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Oooooh. . . quintuplets!


----------



## Chris0673

Not sure how old they are but I just love the irony.


----------



## DanR

Chris0673 said:


> Not sure how old they are but I just love the irony.


Your love of crazy and unique pipes never ceases to amaze me, Chris! :lol:


----------



## Chris0673

DanR said:


> Your love of crazy and unique pipes never ceases to amaze me, Chris! :lol:


Let's just say I march to the beat of a different drummer. LOL


----------



## Desertlifter

Yum three times.


----------



## steinr1

Chris0673 said:


> Got these in the mail today! Bought all of them they had left.


These are sure to anger a lot of people. Fantastic! I had confidence that you would indeed be weak-willed and bag the lot!


----------



## Troutman22

Chris0673 said:


> Let's just say I march to the beat of a different drummer. LOL


Here ya go - way out of your range I know but I figured I would give you something to shoot for. 

Stanwell Harlekin Set (12 pipes total)


----------



## Chris0673

Troutman22 said:


> Here ya go - way out of your range I know but I figured I would give you something to shoot for.
> 
> Stanwell Harlekin Set (12 pipes total)


Dangit, Scotch! Now I gotta start saving my pennies! LOL Those are really cool!


----------



## Desertlifter

Not a cool set of Stanwell Falcons, but picked up this brand new Savinelli for just $29 today at my B&M. Have I mentioned that I love my B&M lately?


----------



## Troutman22

"Not a cool set of Stanwell Falcons, but picked up this brand new Savinelli for just $29 today at my B&M. Have I mentioned that I love my B&M lately?"

Whoa - great score!


----------



## pipinho

amazing score!!


----------



## BrSpiritus

$29? Even my wife could live with that price...


----------



## splattttttt

somebody pinch me please. My my... Good for you Brian.


----------



## ProbateGeek

So, uh . . . 

What's with the insultingly low price, Brian? You dating the guy's sister? And are there any more available?

Savs or sisters.


----------



## Commander Quan

I stopped at Boswell's a few weeks ago and picked up a couple pipes and a spattering of JMs blends.


















I have quite a few large pipes, but this freehand is by far the biggest.


----------



## MarkC

ProbateGeek said:


> So, uh . . .
> 
> What's with the insultingly low price, Brian? You dating the guy's sister? And are there any more available?
> 
> Savs or sisters.


I'm thinking he had to agree to _not_ date the guys sister.


----------



## Desertlifter

ProbateGeek said:


> So, uh . . .
> 
> What's with the insultingly low price, Brian? You dating the guy's sister? And are there any more available?
> 
> Savs or sisters.


My - aren't you greedy. You already have Sally.... 

I was as shocked as everybody else. They put all of the Savinelli Private Line pipes on sale for $29 - marked down from $49, already a good price. I was actually looking more at a black bent apple with an amber stem, but it was bought a couple of hours before I got off of work. I was thinking about the one I ended up with anyway, so no harm not foul. They still have 3 or 4 left (at least as of Friday), so if anybody is really pining for one (I would if I could afford another right now) give Lil Brown Smokeshack a call. They have some nice pipes in stock, including a Chacom Tiger Eye with some nice grain that looks nice as well. There is a kind of straight chimney (don't know all of sav's shape numbers) that has a pretty large bowl if that was one's wont.


----------



## Beefy

I can't post pictures yet but I picked up an Aldo Velani Black Sandblast dublin and I took up the 6 tin sampler of H&H on P&C. I also got a few other tins. McC DeepHollow, GLPease Union Square, and C&D Red Carpet.


----------



## MarkC

The smoking budget is extremely tight at the moment, but I did manage to score a flat of mason jars today; does that count? :lol:


----------



## splattttttt

MarkC said:


> The smoking budget is extremely tight at the moment, but I did manage to score a flat of mason jars today; does that count? :lol:


that's only force you to buy. Less that's the plan? Dumb question, yeah!


----------



## mikebjrtx

MarkC said:


> The smoking budget is extremely tight at the moment, but I did manage to score a flat of mason jars today; does that count? :lol:


So you're going to save on tobacco by stocking up on Mason jars? Good luck.


----------



## bluesman.54

I am in Chicago for a few days and my Brother took me on a tour of Tobacco Stores. One at which I found two 8oz bags of Penzance. NOW -- I understand why people search this out. A fantastic smoke...in with the likes of Ennerdale, HH ODF, and 1792. Now if I could just find Royal Yacht in Flake form I can die a happy man.... Oh wait -- the quest for Stonehaven continues. We have more Tobacco stores to hit tomorrow so maybe...just maybe..........


----------



## splattttttt

did you pay retail for the Penzance?


----------



## bluesman.54

$40 per bag. Is that retail?


----------



## splattttttt

that was with tax I suppose. Retail's 35


----------



## bluesman.54

Yes, that was with tax. Tax is high in Cook County. Still, I was happy to get it. I find it to be an excellent tobacco!



splattttttt said:


> that was with tax I suppose. Retail's 35


----------



## splattttttt

vintage?


----------



## bluesman.54

Not sure what you mean by "Vintage." I don't see the word anywhere on the package. The term "Finest English Mottled Flake" was new to me though. I was delighted as I prefer flake tobaccos. I think they give a fuller flavor -- at least that was my take on HH ODF vs. HH Ready Rubbed. All in all -- a great tobacco!



splattttttt said:


> vintage?


----------



## bluesman.54

It also mentions, "Utilizing finest whole leaf and traditional production techniques...."



splattttttt said:


> vintage?


----------



## splattttttt

I never purchased a bag, so I don't know if the list package dates.


----------



## bluesman.54

No there is no production date on the bag. I bought the last two the guy had. He said they can only get it in about once a year -- though it is on constant order -- and it sells out in a few days. I just walked in at the right time. Alas -- the Stonehaven was already gone -- but we are hitting some more shops tomorrow in another part of Chicago so maybe....just maybe.



splattttttt said:


> I never purchased a bag, so I don't know if the list package dates.


----------



## bluesman.54

Closing out my tour of tobacco shops in Chicago. Total take: 5 8oz bags of Penzance. 4 8oz bags of Stonehaven being shipped to my house in Iowa. I paid the guy for the Stonehaven -- said he didn't have any at the location we were at, but 4 bags at his shop in Southern Illinois and would ship them to Iowa for me as I am returning there tomorrow. Not that I don't believe the guy -- but when I have the Stonehaven in my hand -- then I'll believe it for sure. All in all -- a good trip.


----------



## Thirston

bluesman.54 said:


> Closing out my tour of tobacco shops in Chicago. Total take: 5 8oz bags of Penzance. 4 8oz bags of Stonehaven being shipped to my house in Iowa. I paid the guy for the Stonehaven -- said he didn't have any at the location we were at, but 4 bags at his shop in Southern Illinois and would ship them to Iowa for me as I am returning there tomorrow. Not that I don't believe the guy -- but when I have the Stonehaven in my hand -- then I'll believe it for sure. All in all -- a good trip.


Geez, very nice. Obviously a bit jealous of this haul. Enjoy.

I didn't think these existed but I finally found a lightweight Cavicchi. An estate fm smokingpipes that comes in at 1.2oz. Smokes nice and cool.


----------



## MarkC

It can't be! :lol:
Obviously, I'm impressed!


----------



## Thirston

Yeah, a rare sight. I'm going to have so much more free time on my hands now that the long search is over as his pipes really are 2nd to none, but just a tad (okay, a lot) on the heavy side. If you ever want to sell yours?!...Doubtful.


----------



## Sarge1978

Just got my order from Pipes snd cigars,
8oz Peter St. Nougat
8oz Lane 1-Q
8oz Lane TK6
And a Maraschino's Revenge sampler, lots to try


----------



## MarkC

Thirston said:


> If you ever want to sell yours?!...Doubtful.


I'd recommend watching the obituaries and then contacting my relatives; I'm pretty sure that's the only way any of my Cavicchis are available.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Restocking my Peter Stokkebye blends. I gave a tin of my favorite (the 1957) to an older guy at my church who I always see smoking a pipe after services. I haven't tried the 1931 yet- and so of course...that's the one on backorder ipe:


----------



## Desertlifter

Tobias Lutz said:


> Restocking my Peter Stokkebye blends. I gave a tin of my favorite (the 1957) to an older guy at my church who I always see smoking a pipe after services. I haven't tried the 1931 yet- and so of course...that's the one on backorder ipe:


Nice! Curious about all of these.

In related news, I have a tin of 1931 sitting in the wings to try. Did you get an order in? I could send you a few flakes if you would like.


----------



## splattttttt

I've been wanting to try these. Recommend?


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Desertlifter said:


> Nice! Curious about all of these.
> 
> In related news, I have a tin of 1931 sitting in the wings to try. Did you get an order in? I could send you a few flakes if you would like.


Thanks Brian. I have a tin on backorder, but they didn't provide me with a time frame. I'd love to sample a bowl or two while I'm waiting though ipe:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

splattttttt said:


> I've been wanting to try these. Recommend?


The 1957 is my favorite- a nice balance of VA, Burley, and Cavendish. Apparently they have a fifth one out now...1882 Founders blend. I guess .I'l have to place an order for that soon. I'm not a straight VA kind of guy, but the 1855 is decent. The 1897 is another "melange" blend of sorts that is really well balanced. I tried that and the 1957 last spring on IPSD.


----------



## Desertlifter

Tobias Lutz said:


> Thanks Brian. I have a tin on backorder, but they didn't provide me with a time frame. I'd love to sample a bowl or two while I'm waiting though ipe:


Friend request sent. I am working 12-14 hour days this week and out of town for a conference, but I will try to get something out to you on Tuesday. Plus, it gives me an excuse to pop the tin! ipe:


----------



## Andrewdk

Picked up q beautiful Wally Frank sandblasted author and a petit military mounted GHD billiard along with q handful of cobs in a trade. I'll get pics up sometime,the Wally Frank came with the originall box too, very chunky but so well balanced it feels very comfortable, the gnarled sandblast makes me think of a dragon's knuckle lol.


----------



## OnePyroTec

Had to stock up for the winter. I have been working out of state & in the middle of Nevada on projects where I've only been home a couple days a month for most of this last year. With NO internet until I get home, it made things tough to do in the little time that I did have at home. The following is what I picked up in my spare time if you can call it that ipe:

I didn't get pictures of these before jarring the up.
4 oz of Penzance 
1 X 2oz tin Cornell & Diehl Morning Drive Time
16oz bulk Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River
16oz bulk Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

In transit shortly
Original Butera's Blended Flake - from 2004
5-pack of 50g tins of Dunhill's Nightcap.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

7 of the 8 Drew Estates tobaccos. Waiting for the 8th to be re-named for release like everyone else.
From P&C: 2 X Dunhill "Nightcap" tins 
10 X Seattle Pipe Club "Seattle Evening" tins
Smoker's Haven's Exotique 50g tin
Frog Morton on the Town 50g from 2010
West Coast Pipe Show's Year 2011 blend, Sierra Nevada
Percy Martin Farm Perique from 1999
Squadron Leader 50g tin from 2010


Orlik Golden Sliced X 5 tins
Cornell & Diehl, Mississippi Mud X 1 tin
Cornell & Diehl, Captain Bob's Blend X 4 oz
Tewksbury Real Cherry X 2 oz
Tewksbury Hobbit's Weed X 2 oz
Tewksbury Nosferatu X 2 oz
Tewksbury Bar Harbour X 2 oz
Tewksbury Walnut 'N Maple X 2 oz
Gawith & Hoggarth Sweet Rum X 1 oz
Gawith & Hoggarth Sweet Coconut X 1 oz
Gawith & Hoggarth Sweet Maple X 4 oz
Gawith & Hoggarth Black Cherry X 4 oz
Gawith & Hoggarth Black Irish X X 4 oz


----------



## Er999

OnePyroTec said:


> Had to stock up for the winter. I have been working out of state & in the middle of Nevada on projects where I've only been home a couple days a month for most of this last year. With NO internet until I get home, it made things tough to do in the little time that I did have at home. The following is what I picked up in my spare time if you can call it that ipe:
> 
> I didn't get pictures of these before jarring the up.
> 4 oz of Penzance
> 1 X 2oz tin Cornell & Diehl Morning Drive Time
> 16oz bulk Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River
> 16oz bulk Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> In transit shortly
> Original Butera's Blended Flake - from 2004
> 5-pack of 50g tins of Dunhill's Nightcap.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 7 of the 8 Drew Estates tobaccos. Waiting for the 8th to be re-named for release like everyone else.
> From P&C: 2 X Dunhill "Nightcap" tins
> 10 X Seattle Pipe Club "Seattle Evening" tins
> Smoker's Haven's Exotique 50g tin
> Frog Morton on the Town 50g from 2010
> West Coast Pipe Show's Year 2011 blend, Sierra Nevada
> Percy Martin Farm Perique from 1999
> Squadron Leader 50g tin from 2010
> 
> 
> Orlik Golden Sliced X 5 tins
> Cornell & Diehl, Mississippi Mud X 1 tin
> Cornell & Diehl, Captain Bob's Blend X 4 oz
> Tewksbury Real Cherry X 2 oz
> Tewksbury Hobbit's Weed X 2 oz
> Tewksbury Nosferatu X 2 oz
> Tewksbury Bar Harbour X 2 oz
> Tewksbury Walnut 'N Maple X 2 oz
> Gawith & Hoggarth Sweet Rum X 1 oz
> Gawith & Hoggarth Sweet Coconut X 1 oz
> Gawith & Hoggarth Sweet Maple X 4 oz
> Gawith & Hoggarth Black Cherry X 4 oz
> Gawith & Hoggarth Black Irish X X 4 oz


Good lord sir!!! That is huge!!!:jaw::bowdown::dr
That probably has to be the single greatest: A.) stockpile of tobacco and B.) number of tobacco in pictures in the what last few months or so? Regardless, good job sir!!!:thumb:


----------



## Nachman

Looks like a good selection. I hope it holds you till the next time you see civilization. Enjoy.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Picked up a few oz of several blends based on recommendations I received on the forums:

Russ's September '13 Blend - Cinnamon Roll
H&H Egg Nog
C&D Epiphany
C&D Mountain Camp (super smoky aroma)
Peter Stokkebye Cinnamon

Also picked up a MM Washington cob to so my Dr. Grabow Duke won't be so lonely.


----------



## OnePyroTec

Not one to pass up a deal, I picked these up form PipeStud.com He regularly has aged tins for sale.

one tin from 2004 of Butera's Blended Flake $16.00
sleeve/5 tins newer paper label Nightcap $35


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Er999 said:


> Good lord sir!!! That is huge!!!:jaw::bowdown::dr


That's what she said (I couldn't help myself [she said that too] :biggrin



BlueDevil07 said:


> H&H Egg Nog
> Peter Stokkebye Cinnamon


:hungry: Those are very tasty!


----------



## BlueDevil07

Tobias Lutz said:


> :hungry: Those are very tasty!


If I could only keep my pipe lit! out:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

BlueDevil07 said:


> If I could only keep my pipe lit! out:


It has been a while since I started smoking a pipe, but if I remember correctly there were two reasons I struggled with keeping mine lit early on. First was my habit of packing the bowl too tight. This worked itself out over time through trial and error. If you're coming into the sport from cigars and try to pack for a similar firm draw, you will get yourself into trouble. The second issue was that a lot of tobacco was too wet right out the tin (especially the aromatics I enjoy so much) and I found it burned much better after 30 minutes drying time on a plate. You'll get it worked out soon enough.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Thanks for the tips! I definitely noticed in the past that the tobacco seemed too damp to stay properly lit, and I played around with the tightness packing (giggity), but I put it away as the weather warmed up. Time to get back to experimenting!


----------



## Er999

Tobias Lutz said:


> That's what she said (I couldn't help myself [she said that too] :biggrin


....damn you....(I suppose I should have seen this coming...) :tsk:


----------



## MarkC

BlueDevil07 said:


> Picked up a few oz of several blends based on recommendations I received on the forums:
> 
> Russ's September '13 Blend - Cinnamon Roll
> H&H Egg Nog
> C&D Epiphany
> C&D Mountain Camp (super smoky aroma)
> Peter Stokkebye Cinnamon
> 
> Also picked up a MM Washington cob to so my Dr. Grabow Duke won't be so lonely.


:lol: Should have known he'd have a "Duke"...


----------



## BlueDevil07

MarkC said:


> :lol: Should have known he'd have a "Duke"...


:thumb:


----------



## LandonColby

! I just pulled the trigger on a $350 order from Smoking pipes, thats a big deal for me, I got 3 pipes and a good assortment of tobacco. It should be arriving next Monday and I'll post a pic when it arrives


----------



## OnePyroTec

I wish Winter would set in so I can quit stocking up for the Winter


----------



## Tobias Lutz

A couple tins of Holiday Spirit. I had ordered my Christmas Cheer months ago, but almost forgot about this. I've been getting this since '11.

View attachment 81911


----------



## Tobias Lutz

OnePyroTec said:


> I wish Winter would set in so I can quit stocking up for the Winter


I've never tried the Gaslight- what is that blend like?


----------



## BlueDevil07

Picked up some Drew Estate tins yesterday. Went with Harvest on Hudson, Central Park Stroll, and 7th Ave Blonde. Also got an ounce of McClelland Red Cake. That one was pretty random, but the reviews were good and I wanted to get a feel for a simple non-blended tobacco.


----------



## MarkC

I hear you; I'm adding some Red Kake to my next order.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Tobias Lutz said:


> A couple tins of Holiday Spirit. I had ordered my Christmas Cheer months ago, but almost forgot about this. I've been getting this since '11.
> 
> View attachment 81911


Can I get one called "Bah Humbug!"? :biggrin:


----------



## BlueDevil07

MarkC said:


> I hear you; I'm adding some Red Kake to my next order.


Does it really smell kinda like ketchup? One or two reviews said that. Someone else said it was similar to Christmas Cheer.


----------



## OnePyroTec

Tobias Lutz said:


> I've never tried the Gaslight- what is that blend like?


I don't know either. I haven't got around to popping one of the tins myself. Sent one to my nephew and that is all he has been smoking the last few days...says it pretty good :wink:


----------



## MarkC

BlueDevil07 said:


> Does it really smell kinda like ketchup? One or two reviews said that. Someone else said it was similar to Christmas Cheer.


I'm sure it has that special "McClelland Smell"; all their stuff does. Though it seems more like worcestershire sauce than ketchup to me.


----------



## trenschler

Just recently tried the Red Cake myself. It compares well to HotW, only a tad sweeter. I've heard that McClelland uses a little bit of vinegar in their rehydration to prevent mold - hence the famous smell.


----------



## OnePyroTec

Got a bomb today with some Sugar Barrel, Grousemoor, & Navy Cavendish Flake....AND I had spoke with "someone" a coupe weeks ago about the West Coast Pipe Show Blend 2013 and if he could let me know when it is available...I guess I found out where I stand...it should be available for order soon. :first:


----------



## DanR

OnePyroTec said:


> Got a bomb today with some Sugar Barrel, Grousemoor, & Navy Cavendish Flake....AND I had spoke with "someone" a coupe weeks ago about the West Coast Pipe Show Blend 2013 and if he could let me know when it is available...I guess I found out where I stand...it should be available for order soon. :first:


I had a sample of this at the show, and it was really good!


----------



## Nachman

DanR said:


> I had a sample of this at the show, and it was really good!


You should give us a mini review.


----------



## DanR

Nachman said:


> You should give us a mini review.


Well, I only had one sample bowl as I walked the show. What I remember is that it's lightly smokey (i.e. Latakia) but displays very nice sweetness and natural tobacco flavors. The tin description says "thick, creamy smoke" and I'd say that's accurate. It didn't require much fussing around, just light and go...


----------



## Nachman

DanR said:


> Well, I only had one sample bowl as I walked the show. What I remember is that it's lightly smokey (i.e. Latakia) but displays very nice sweetness and natural tobacco flavors. The tin description says "thick, creamy smoke" and I'd say that's accurate. It didn't require much fussing around, just light and go...


Thanks.


----------



## MarkC

A box from 4noggins arrived today. I had to make an order; I was running out of pipe cleaners. Naturally, I had to add some tobacco to get to the free shipping minimum... 

4 tins of Stave-Aged 35 (already had one to try, but I figure it's a McClelland virginia; how bad can it be?)
3 tins of Meridian (tried it and liked it)
2 tins of Caravan (didn't really need more right now, but, hey; it's Caravan!)
and 2 ounces of Red Kake. I can tell already by the smell this one's going to be a keeper.


----------



## Desertlifter

MarkC said:


> A box from 4noggins arrived today. I had to make an order; I was running out of pipe cleaners. Naturally, I had to add some tobacco to get to the free shipping minimum...
> 
> 4 tins of Stave-Aged 35 (already had one to try, but I figure it's a McClelland virginia; how bad can it be?)
> 3 tins of Meridian (tried it and liked it)
> 2 tins of Caravan (didn't really need more right now, but, hey; it's Caravan!)
> and 2 ounces of Red Kake. I can tell already by the smell this one's going to be a keeper.


Well played, sir. Meridian is indeed good stuff - need to pick up a tin of Gaslight for ah....testing.

But first, this bag of Stonehaven that I picked up needs attention.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Picked up a tin each of Holiday Spirit and Deep Hollow (both new to me).


----------



## Stonedog

I stopped into the local B&M during lunch and somehow walked out with this:










It's a Wessex Bristol. It's not a fancy pipe but I thought it looked nice. Can't wait to take it for a spin!

The shop owner threw in that 3 year old tin of Apricots & Cream.


----------



## Desertlifter

Nice pipe! Today was a mixed bag for me....


----------



## MarkC

Stonedog said:


> I stopped into the local B&M during lunch and somehow walked out with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Wessex Bristol. It's not a fancy pipe but I thought it looked nice. Can't wait to take it for a spin!


Looks pretty fancy from here; I've got to get a military mount pipe someday.


----------



## OnePyroTec

Nachman said:


> You should give us a mini review.


"MY" mini review of El Nino is except for one bowl of Gaslight, this is the ONLY pipe tobacco I smoked over the last three weeks while out of state working...and I took 10 tobaccos with me not counting the cigars I also took/smoked. The El Nino is good stuff & I need to get more before I run out.


----------



## Chris0673

Found these in a "suspicious" looking package under the tree this year. Seems I got bombed by my own wife! Yeah...I'd have to say she's a keeper!

A few generous sample bags from our local B&M.


And a beautiful Savinelli. Not sure which one but it is stamped "Prince of Wales" "Savinelli Product" "Italia" on the bottom. It smokes great and the bowl does not get super hot. Smoked this all the way down yesterday and it took about an hour. First time in a long time I've had a full bowl. Was nice.


----------



## Desertlifter

Chris0673 said:


> Found these in a "suspicious" looking package under the tree this year. Seems I got bombed by my own wife! Yeah...I'd have to say she's a keeper!


No kidding she's a keeper! That Blue Note is good stuff - be it the same as Dan Tobacco Blue Note. And the Sav is a favorite churchwarden, along with Savinelli's Bing's Favorite, although that one is arguably a semi-warden. Congrats!


----------



## TanZ2005

@OnePyroTec Love that Black House, Also from there I like the House of Lords. Haven't tried the others in your picture. Looks like your set for part of the Winter. Happy Puffing.

James.

Hope EVERYONE has a Wonderful New Year


----------



## Tobias Lutz

:rip:


----------



## MarkC

I figured that was you adding the Wine Berry at the cellar site!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

MarkC said:


> I figured that was you adding the Wine Berry at the cellar site!


Yup. When I set myself up on TobaccoCellar, I didn't yet realize that most Puffers used the same handle on both sites. Instead I just used the login I always create when a website prompts me to do so :frusty:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

I spent the last week expanding my cellar. I brought in ~30lbs, which takes me up to just under 70 total ipe:

Local cigarette hut finds:









The Gatlinburlier in TN:









JRs in Burlington:









P&C:


----------



## BlueDevil07

I'm convinced @Tobias Lutz makes and sells high-quality meth. :biggrin:


----------



## MarkC

I think he's lost it completely and needs help. Of course, I say that only because I can't have a week like that myself...


----------



## Er999

MarkC said:


> I think he's lost it completely and needs help. Of course, I say that only because I can't have a week like that myself...


:jaw: :faint: Holy **** that's insane!!!!!! Not only do I not want to know what the final price tag ended up being but I am left wondering where the hell did tobias lutz find that much cash?!?!?!?! Or have you been saving cash like a chipmunk saving food just before winter hibernation? :spy:
Btw: I have to agree with MarkC on this, I can never get that lucky/kind of week myself... :tsk:


----------



## BlueDevil07

I put in an order for a tub of Sugar Barrel (since I've never had it and it won't be around anymore) and a pack of Prince Albert. Figured some drugstore brands might help me pick out "traditional" flavors/aromas.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Er999 said:


> Not only do I not want to know what the final price tag ended up being but I am left wondering where the hell did tobias lutz find that much cash?!?!?!?! Or have you been saving cash like a chipmunk saving food just before winter hibernation?


I finished one degree in December and took Spring semester off before starting back up later this year. I'd been paying tuition in cash, so without that expense I was blessed enough to have a little extra around and the missus consented to some tobacco investing. :biggrin:


----------



## Er999

Tobias Lutz said:


> I finished one degree in December and took Spring semester off before starting back up later this year. I'd been paying tuition in cash, so without that expense I was blessed enough to have a little extra around and the missus consented to some tobacco investing. :biggrin:


:shock: ..... :jaw: ..... (The person that you are calling is not available due to having read the sheer insanity of the previous post and therefore is suffering a temporary brain shutdown, please leave a message after the beep...BEEP) 
Sometimes, it sucks to still be a student....


----------



## Tobias Lutz

BlueDevil07 said:


> I put in an order for a tub of Sugar Barrel (since I've never had it and it won't be around anymore) and a pack of Prince Albert. Figured some drugstore brands might help me pick out "traditional" flavors/aromas.


Just think Farrell, if you put a few ounces back in a jar, you can be one of the FOGs in 10 years who is smoking something none of the noobs has ever heard of ipe:


----------



## BlueDevil07

Tobias Lutz said:


> Just think Farrell, if you put a few ounces back in a jar, you can be one of the FOGs in 10 years who is smoking something none of the noobs has ever heard of ipe:


"What is that you're smoking, old man?" "That's the stuff dreams are made of...if you have mediocre standards." :biggrin:


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I received two of my birthday presents yesterday.

My wife got me a Peterson pot in green spray with sterling silver military mounts. And I got myself a Nording freehand, grade one, orange grain.

I love them both.


----------



## Branzig

El wedo del milagro said:


> I received two of my birthday presents yesterday.
> 
> My wife got me a Peterson pot in green spray with sterling silver military mounts. And I got myself a Nording freehand, grade one, orange grain.
> 
> I love them both.


Congrats! They sound beautiful!

I'd love to see a pic or two of them


----------



## El wedo del milagro

I will try and post a pic later today when I'm at home. I don't have a computer, but I got my wife a new one for Christmas, and I'll see if I can get a pic, or two, posted.


----------



## McFortner

I just got a shipment from 4noggins.com. 4oz each of Britt's Balkan and Bakerstreet, USA, 2oz each of Latakia and Perique, and their English Sampler. I'm smoking my first pipe of the Britt's Balkan and I can see that I'll be buying lots more to cellar in the near future. I can't wait to try the other blends and start blending my own with the Latakia and Perique


----------



## McFortner

Oh, I forgot to add that I bought a 14oz can of Prince Albert while I was out running errands today.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

McFortner said:


> Oh, I forgot to add that I bought a 14oz can of Prince Albert while I was out running errands today.


PA is a standard with me. I love it.

+RG!


----------



## Branzig

CURSE YOU BILL ME LATER! :lol:

It keeps making my wallet shrink!

Bored by the blowout of a game last night, I decide to cruise Ebay on my phone while attending a Superbowl party. I have been looking for another 60s or 70s Israeli Masterson to add to my collection. I find a decent looking lot with both a Masterson freehand and what appears to be a Peterson system pipe...little rough but the lot is cheap...sure why not.

I bid thinking I'll lose for sure once the timer clicks down and people see that Peterson in there....Nope. Email notification. You won.

Here's the picture from Ebay...We will see when they show up if I made a stupid impulse buy or got a great deal...Either way can't wait to start restoring em! :mrgreen:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Well, I got accepted to my next school, and now that I have a tuition bill in hand, this is my final hurrah for a while. My basement reeks of fresh hay from jarring all the Virginias. Next to my wife's perfume it may be the greatest smell on earth :biggrin: I also picked up a little more Middleton before the KC completely disappears from the shelves.



























(It's 14 lbs, in case you're wondering)


----------



## Branzig

@Tobias Lutz

Epic haul man! Well done!


----------



## TTecheTTe

Now that's what I call an order! Am I missing a P&C sale?!



Tobias Lutz said:


> Well, I got accepted to my next school, and now that I have a tuition bill in hand, this is my final hurrah for a while. My basement reeks of fresh hay from jarring all the Virginias. Next to my wife's perfume it may be the greatest smell on earth :biggrin: I also picked up a little more Middleton before the KC completely disappears from the shelves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It's 14 lbs, in case you're wondering)


----------



## MarkC

14 pounds of what, you maniac?


----------



## Tobias Lutz

TTecheTTe said:


> Now that's what I call an order! Am I missing a P&C sale?!


I ordered these last week, but they are running a $25 per pound sale on P. Stokkebye, Lane, and Captain Black bulk right now.


----------



## TTecheTTe

Tobias Lutz said:


> I ordered these last week, but they are running a $25 per pound sale on P. Stokkebye, Lane, and Captain Black bulk right now.


Thanks! You reminded me to check, as for some reason I don't have a calendar and I'm not getting emails. Maybe I will now, as I entered the sweeps.


----------



## bigdaddychester

are those 100g tins of Blue Note? I've been trying to find some 50 gram tins, but can't recall seeing 100 gram tins. Mind sharing your source?


----------



## Tobias Lutz

bigdaddychester said:


> are those 100g tins of Blue Note? I've been trying to find some 50 gram tins, but can't recall seeing 100 gram tins. Mind sharing your source?


They are 50g. I got them from www.iwanries.com/ in Chicago. I prefer 8oz bags, but finding either for Blue Note or SVHD is challenging these days.


----------



## BlueDevil07

Tobias Lutz said:


> Well, I got accepted to my next school, and now that I have a tuition bill in hand, this is my final hurrah for a while. My basement reeks of fresh hay from jarring all the Virginias. Next to my wife's perfume it may be the greatest smell on earth :biggrin: I also picked up a little more Middleton before the KC completely disappears from the shelves.


Congrats! I think you should celebrate by letting me sell you a stretch of the Dan River. Good investment. Real cheap if you act now. :biggrin:



> (It's 14 lbs, in case you're wondering)


I know some ladies will believe embellishments, but that's pushing it!


----------



## TTecheTTe

BlueDevil07 said:


> I know some ladies will believe embellishments, but that's pushing it!


ound:

He's a shower, not a grower!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

BlueDevil07 said:


> Congrats! I think you should celebrate by letting me sell you a stretch of the Dan River. Good investment. Real cheap if you act now. :biggrin:


I'll buy anything that isn't gray :wink:


----------



## bigdaddychester

Tobias Lutz said:


> They are 50g. I got them from www.iwanries.com/ in Chicago. I prefer 8oz bags, but finding either for Blue Note or SVHD is challenging these days.


Thanks man for the heads up, I'll have to wait another week before I can order some more stuff. I wanted to leave you some RG but it said I have got to spread it around before I can give you some...Maybe I can give a RG "bomb" to someone on your behalf, just send me a PM.


----------



## Hambone1

I couldn't resist a 2005 Peterson Sandblasted Bulldog Spigot in the Estate section at Smokingpipes.com Unsmoked!


----------



## MarkC

Beautiful. If I ever get a Peterson, that's the shape, with the military mount, that I want. Some day!


----------



## Branzig

Hambone1 said:


> I couldn't resist a 2005 Peterson Sandblasted Bulldog Spigot in the Estate section at Smokingpipes.com Unsmoked!


What an awesome find! Smokingpipes has some really awesome deals sometimes and rare stuff too!

Congrats on your awesome grab man! :thumb:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

I hadn't bought any estate pipes in a while so I got antsy and picked up a couple this week. The first arrived today:

View attachment 83791

View attachment 83792


A 1983 Butz-Choquin Millesime


----------



## bigdaddychester

Very nice BC Tobias! Looks very well taken care of.

The air in the office had a distinct smell after the mail arrived today...

Engineering scale for scale



I hope P&C is still running that special on 1lb bulks for $25 next week. I will definitely order another pound with my IPSD order


----------



## TTecheTTe

Way to go, guys! p


----------



## Branzig

Tobias Lutz said:


> I hadn't bought any estate pipes in a while so I got antsy and picked up a couple this week. The first arrived today:
> 
> View attachment 83791
> 
> View attachment 83792
> 
> 
> A 1983 Butz-Choquin Millesime


Wow those are beauties!

Did you restore them or bought in that condition?! Those look great! I really need to add a Butz to my collection!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

bigdaddychester said:


> I will definitely order another pound with my IPSD order


Oh my God! I almost forgot that was coming up. I think my wallet just cringed ipe:



Branzig said:


> Wow those are beauties!
> 
> Did you restore them or bought in that condition?! Those look great! I really need to add a Butz to my collection!


It came that way. I ran some rum through the stem on a bristle cleaner and it came out snow white.


----------



## Branzig

Tobias Lutz said:


> It came that way. I ran some rum through the stem on a bristle cleaner and it came out snow white.


Wow. Great score sir. ipe:

I'm jealous! :lol:


----------



## Desertlifter

Tobias Lutz said:


> I hadn't bought any estate pipes in a while so I got antsy and picked up a couple this week. The first arrived today:
> 
> View attachment 83791
> 
> View attachment 83792
> 
> 
> A 1983 Butz-Choquin Millesime


That is a beautiful pipe - congrats!


----------



## Er999

Sorry for late posting, haven't been online in a bit and now just catching up.



Tobias Lutz said:


> Well, I got accepted to my next school, and now that I have a tuition bill in hand, this is my final hurrah for a while. My basement reeks of fresh hay from jarring all the Virginias. Next to my wife's perfume it may be the greatest smell on earth :biggrin: I also picked up a little more Middleton before the KC completely disappears from the shelves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It's 14 lbs, in case you're wondering)


Tobias you mad [email protected]!!!:faint:



bigdaddychester said:


> Very nice BC Tobias! Looks very well taken care of.
> 
> The air in the office had a distinct smell after the mail arrived today...
> 
> Engineering scale for scale
> 
> 
> 
> I hope P&C is still running that special on 1lb bulks for $25 next week. I will definitely order another pound with my IPSD order


Damn, that bag is huge!!!!:shocked: I really hate the fact that I'm a bit strapped for cash AND space to put away a freaking pound of tobacco because I can't take advantage of this sale!!!! Oh well, maybe next time... :spy: if there is a next time...oh boy... :spy:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Thanks to the snow last week my second estate was delayed but it finally came today and it was well worth the wait! A Comoy Chacom Monet:



















It's a little trippy but I dig it :biggrin:


----------



## otto

Got this "estate" today from Smokingpipes. Just finished a nice long smoke with some EMP, it smokes as good as it looks.


----------



## Hambone1

OTTO, that's a sweet looking pipe!


----------



## BamaDoc77

Grabow White Viscount, unused&#8230;for now


----------



## LandonColby

otto said:


> Got this "estate" today from Smokingpipes. Just finished a nice long smoke with some EMP, it smokes as good as it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 48060


Wow that is a beautiful pipe...If you don't mind my asking, what was the damage to get that gem?


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Just got my MM Country Gentleman with some pipe cleaners!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

BamaDoc77 said:


> Grabow White Viscount, unused&#8230;for now


Awesome! Did you happen to get it off the 'bay from some guy in MA?


----------



## _LURK_

Scored this STEAL last week and got it in this weekend. Really stoked about winning this one. (picture is from the original posting). Got the whole package for $40! 6-pipe pipe rack, 2 humidifier discs, zippo pipe lighter, a ton of pipe cleaners, pipe tool, pipe pouch, and a kleen reem reamer. Everything was very clean and pretty much like-new.


----------



## otto

LandonColby said:


> Wow that is a beautiful pipe...If you don't mind my asking, what was the damage to get that gem?


Not much damage $90


----------



## cpmcdill

Some more tobacco acquisitions rolling in the past couple days. See my "IPSD Roundup" post to see the first batch.

Gawith & Hoggarth Brown Bogie
Gawith & Hoggarth Black Irish Twist
Gawith & Hoggarth Rum Twist
Gawith & Hoggarth Bosun Cut Plug*
GL Pease Barbary Coast*
Tambolaka Ready Rubbed x2
Mac Baren Dark Twist Roll Cake
Alfred Dunhill - The Pipe Book
Richard Carleton Hacker - Pipe Smoking: A 21st Century Guide

(*accidentally omitted from photo)


----------



## Branzig

cpmcdill said:


> Gawith & Hoggarth Brown Bogie
> Gawith & Hoggarth Black Irish Twist
> Gawith & Hoggarth Rum Twist
> Gawith & Hoggarth Bosun Cut Plug*


I was curious about ALL of these blends :lol:

Let me know how they each smoke and what flavors you get out of them! They all sounded really interesting to me.


----------



## cpmcdill

Branzig said:


> I was curious about ALL of these blends :lol:
> 
> Let me know how they each smoke and what flavors you get out of them! They all sounded really interesting to me.


So far I've only tried the Bosun Cut Plug. It didn't seem Lakeland essence-y at all. Had some mild fragrance in the bag, but that didn't come through in the flavor. Just a robust Virginia character. Filled a pipe, and it lasted a full hour, with only a couple relights.

I'm thinking of trying one of the ropes later this evening. Right now I'm smoking a bowl of Mac Baren's Dark Twist. Nice Kentucky and Virginia tobacco with a sweet grassy fragrance, but no evident aromatic toppings.


----------



## Branzig

cpmcdill said:


> So far I've only tried the Bosun Cut Plug. It didn't seem Lakeland essence-y at all. Had some mild fragrance in the bag, but that didn't come through in the flavor. Just a robust Virginia character. Filled a pipe, and it lasted a full hour, with only a couple relights.
> 
> I'm thinking of trying one of the ropes later this evening. Right now I'm smoking a bowl of Mac Baren's Dark Twist. Nice Kentucky and Virginia tobacco with a sweet grassy fragrance, but no evident aromatic toppings.


The Rum and Irish twist are the ones that I am the most interested in myself.

I almost pulled the trigger on the Irish Twist. Just sounds awesome.


----------



## Desertlifter

Branzig said:


> The Rum and Irish twist are the ones that I am the most interested in myself.
> 
> I almost pulled the trigger on the Irish Twist. Just sounds awesome.


I love rum twist - my favorite of the ropes by G&H.

For my part, it was time for a C&D trifecta:


----------



## cpmcdill

Branzig said:


> The Rum and Irish twist are the ones that I am the most interested in myself.
> 
> I almost pulled the trigger on the Irish Twist. Just sounds awesome.


Having the rum twist now. Pleasant, full tobacco flavor, and my wife likes the room note. She agrees it smells like a good cigar.


----------



## Branzig

cpmcdill said:


> Having the rum twist now. Pleasant, full tobacco flavor, and my wife likes the room note. She agrees it smells like a good cigar.


So its a light casing like a navy flake?

Any Lakeland essence?


----------



## cpmcdill

Branzig said:


> So its a light casing like a navy flake?
> 
> Any Lakeland essence?


Very light casing, and no evident Lakeland essence. Just a slightly sweet aroma in the bag, which must be the rum topping, which doesn't come across in the smoking. Just pure tobacco flavor.


----------



## Branzig

cpmcdill said:


> Very light casing, and no evident Lakeland essence. Just a slightly sweet aroma in the bag, which must be the rum topping, which doesn't come across in the smoking. Just pure tobacco flavor.


I was looking towards this blend as a cheap bulk version of a navy flake. I think I am going to have to try a sample!

My lakelands should be here tomorrow finally. Looking forward to finally trying them out.


----------



## JBR

Im currently waiting on 2 USA made Falcons I got off of ebay. After reading so many glowing reviews, I am very excited to get them in! Ill post pics as soon as I get them.


----------



## Kampaigner

Just got these yesterday. Was the first time trying Engine 99. Gotta say, It was great.


----------



## Branzig

Kampaigner said:


> Just got these yesterday. Was the first time trying Engine 99. Gotta say, It was great.
> 
> View attachment 48244


Nice haul!

Engine 99 is tasty! I need to reorder that one! Also, Presbyterian is an AWESOME blend :thumb:


----------



## Horsefeathers

Went to the local antique store yesterday. Spent 80 bucks on 9 pipes and two stands. I want to give restoration a try and figure this would be a good start.

Wound up with...
In the three pipe stand from left to right...
Jaques Iwan Ries & Co.
Wardleigh
Arena imported briar

In the circular rack...
King Genuine Briar
Dr. Grabow El Dorado
Dr. Grabow Grand Duke
Meerlined Italy
Master Craft Custom De Luxe
and one that looks like Thery(?)eute but that doesn't turn anything up in google.

Based on a little bit of research the Arena and the Wardleigh look to be decent. I was able to find the exact same Arena on smokingpipes (Italian Estate Arena Rusticated Billiard Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com) and a similar Wardleigh as well (Misc. Estate Wardleigh Smooth Pot Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com)


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Horsefeathers said:


> Went to the local antique store yesterday. Spent 80 bucks on 9 pipes and two stands. I want to give restoration a try and figure this would be a good start.
> 
> Wound up with...
> In the three pipe stand from left to right...
> Jaques Iwan Ries & Co.
> Wardleigh
> Arena imported briar
> 
> In the circular rack...
> King Genuine Briar
> Dr. Grabow El Dorado
> Dr. Grabow Grand Duke
> Meerlined Italy
> Master Craft Custom De Luxe
> and one that looks like Thery(?)eute but that doesn't turn anything up in google.
> 
> Based on a little bit of research the Arena and the Wardleigh look to be decent. I was able to find the exact same Arena on smokingpipes (Italian Estate Arena Rusticated Billiard Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com) and a similar Wardleigh as well (Misc. Estate Wardleigh Smooth Pot Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com)


That is exquisite work for only $80!!!!!!!


----------



## bluesman.54

@Horsefeathers You did great! What a great buy. Congratulations!


----------



## MarkC

No photo this time around as I had time to get everything put up before work. Today's package included six tins of HV, one of Bill Bailey's Balkan Blend, a tub of Carter Hall and a back up for my favorite pipe tool, as it's getting kind of wobbly. That happens when you get excited over a new package and try to rip through the tape with the poker on a regular basis...


----------



## Desertlifter

Branzig said:


> I was looking towards this blend as a cheap bulk version of a navy flake. I think I am going to have to try a sample!
> 
> My lakelands should be here tomorrow finally. Looking forward to finally trying them out.


YES!

I wouldn't consider Rum Twist a cheap version of a Navy Flake. I would consider it a REALLY strong version of a Navy Flake. It is quite good.

And Mark: 6 tins of HV? Well played - I love that stuff.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

MarkC said:


> No photo this time around as I had time to get everything put up before work. Today's package included six tins of HV, one of Bill Bailey's Balkan Blend, a tub of Carter Hall and *a back up for my favorite pipe tool, as it's getting kind of wobbly. * That happens when you get excited over a new package and try to rip through the tape with the poker on a regular basis...


For some reason I always pictured you as a Czech tool kind of guy.


----------



## McFortner

Well, while not anything fancy I bought another 14 oz. Prince Albert for my cellar, two 1.5 oz. pouches of Carter Hall (not bad IMHO), and two 6 packs of flints. I haven't decided what I may get that's more upscale for the cellar this month yet.


----------



## MarkC

Tobias Lutz said:


> For some reason I always pictured you as a Czech tool kind of guy.


Strangely enough, I haven't had one in close to forty years. This is my choice; I love the weight of it:


----------



## Branzig

Desertlifter said:


> YES!
> 
> I wouldn't consider Rum Twist a cheap version of a Navy Flake. I would consider it a REALLY strong version of a Navy Flake. It is quite good.


Hmmmm very good to know!

Looks like I will be having to pick some up!


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> No photo this time around as I had time to get everything put up before work. Today's package included six tins of HV, one of Bill Bailey's Balkan Blend, a tub of Carter Hall and a back up for my favorite pipe tool, as it's getting kind of wobbly. That happens when you get excited over a new package and try to rip through the tape with the poker on a regular basis...


Getcherself some nice pipe tools, Mark.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

Just got a dozen Ball 1 oz jars for some pipe tobacco.


----------



## Branzig

freestoke said:


> Getcherself some nice pipe tools, Mark.


:lol:

I usually finger tamp and don't have many pipe tools. But if I am smoking a finicky flake I use a golf tea to scrap the sides. Works really well. :thumb:


----------



## Desertlifter

MarkC said:


> Strangely enough, I haven't had one in close to forty years. This is my choice; I love the weight of it:
> View attachment 48285


Heh - I had one of those for over a year before I realized it was shaped like a pipe...


----------



## Tobias Lutz

MarkC said:


> Strangely enough, I haven't had one in close to forty years. This is my choice; I love the weight of it:
> View attachment 48285


Nice! I got 18 of those in the mail the other month because P&C was giving them away as a bonus with Dunhill tins. I ordered half a dozen of EMP, Nightcap, and 965; assuming at most I would get three tools. They sent me one per tin :lol: Like Brian, I didn't realize right off they were shaped like a pipe- not until your post did I pick up on that. Let me know if you need one in the future- I gave away a dozen but still have several in the plastic.


----------



## MarkC

Desertlifter said:


> Heh - I had one of those for over a year before I realized it was shaped like a pipe...


Glad I wasn't the only one who stayed oblivious for a ridiculously long time. I never noticed until I saw one online described as "pipe shaped". :lol:


----------



## Er999

Desertlifter said:


> Heh - I had one of those for over a year before I realized it was shaped like a pipe...


Figured it out right off the bat....maybe I just a touch more perceptive...:dunno:


----------



## MarkC

I have decided that there's nothing more nerve wracking than having a pipe picked out at smokingpipes.com, and having to wait for payday, hoping no one else grabs the puppy...


----------



## bluesman.54

I feel your pain. I am in the same situation. I hope we haven't picked out the same pipe!


----------



## Desertlifter

MarkC said:


> Glad I wasn't the only one who stayed oblivious for a ridiculously long time. I never noticed until I saw one online described as "pipe shaped". :lol:


Oddly enough, that is exactly how I "figured" it out!


----------



## MarkC

bluesman.54 said:


> I feel your pain. I am in the same situation. I hope we haven't picked out the same pipe!


That would be awful. On the other hand, if I'm going to lose it, I think I'd rather it was to someone I know.


----------



## TTecheTTe

freestoke said:


> Getcherself some nice pipe tools, Mark.


:rofl: I learned that from you, and had to dig them out of the garage and put them to good use since I can't golf anymore!


----------



## bluesman.54

MarkC said:


> That would be awful. On the other hand, if I'm going to lose it, I think I'd rather it was to someone I know.


Okay I'm good with that. If I don't get the pipe I want from smokingpipes, I hope you get it.


----------



## Er999

MarkC said:


> I have decided that there's nothing more nerve wracking than having a pipe picked out at smokingpipes.com, and having to wait for payday, hoping no one else grabs the puppy...


:lol:


----------



## MarkC

Damn. Somebody bought it, the day before payday. Grrr.... It was a used Radice bent apple; I love that shape. Oh well; it won't be the last one they get.


----------



## Branzig

MarkC said:


> Damn. Somebody bought it, the day before payday. Grrr.... It was a used *Radice* bent apple; I love that shape. Oh well; it won't be the last one they get.


All that talk about those pipes in the Italian Pipe thread have you drooling? :madgrin:

I know that I have been eying a bunch of Ardor pipes since that thread started...unfortunately I don't have an extra $500 to spend at this moment out:


----------



## bluesman.54

MarkC said:


> Damn. Somebody bought it, the day before payday. Grrr.... It was a used Radice bent apple; I love that shape. Oh well; it won't be the last one they get.


That wasn't the one I was after so it wasn't me. They'll get another one -- and you'll get that one -- and -- it will be in better condition. Now I am hoping mine will be there.


----------



## MarkC

I'm pulling for you, Michael! I had to console myself by ordering some HOTW; I'll be okay.


----------



## bluesman.54

MarkC said:


> I'm pulling for you, Michael! I had to console myself by ordering some HOTW; I'll be okay.


Thanks. May the HOTW sooth the agony of your pain.

For me -- So far, so good, but I don't get paid until the 14th. I Dyin' over here...........


----------



## JBR

I visited a B&M in the town over from me and I picked up some Frog Morton Cellar, some Commoy samples, an Erik Stokkebye 4th gen pipe/tobacco leather case and a few tampers. My PAD and TAD were kickidng in hard when I saw al the stuff this place had. My local B&M only carries some OTC brands and a few basket pipes. It was very nice to find a place that is primarily a pipe shop. This place only carries pipes and cigars. I will definatly be patronizing this place in the future!.


----------



## swamper

I have been a bad boy and ordered a few items for when I get home. A rodgers smokers knife with horn handles and 3 pipes. A J M Boswell bent, Savinelli Roma 623 and a Ceppo horn.


----------



## MarkC

My new pipe arrived today, a smooth Cavicchi bent egg. I still haven't found my camera cable, so here's a link to the page: Claudio Cavicchi Smooth Bent Egg Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com

I think I found another reason to prefer rusticated pipes: this is the first smooth pipe I've bought over the level of Stanwells, and frankly, I'm having trouble loading the thing with tobacco. There's something about knowing that it'll never look this good again...


----------



## pipinho

MarkC said:


> Damn. Somebody bought it, the day before payday. Grrr.... It was a used Radice bent apple; I love that shape. Oh well; it won't be the last one they get.


don't worry bro there would be others. It just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## OnePyroTec

Just got all three sizes of the Old Dominion Pipe Co. pipes.


----------



## Branzig

OnePyroTec said:


> Just got all three sizes of the Old Dominion Pipe Co. pipes.
> View attachment 48696


Really cool!!!

I have been wondering about these guys ever since I saw them in a thread.

Let me know how they smoke! ipe:


----------



## OnePyroTec

Hmmm...long image delay. Try this again for the Dominion pipes.


----------



## Thirston

MarkC said:


> My new pipe arrived today, a smooth Cavicchi bent egg. I still haven't found my camera cable, so here's a link to the page: Claudio Cavicchi Smooth Bent Egg Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com
> 
> I think I found another reason to prefer rusticated pipes: this is the first smooth pipe I've bought over the level of Stanwells, and frankly, I'm having trouble loading the thing with tobacco. There's something about knowing that it'll never look this good again...


A beauty. Glad I did not see it or you would have had some competition. I hear ya on rusticated pipes, MC.


----------



## MarkC

I _have_ managed to load it ten or fifteen times now... 

The birdseye isn't that mindblowing great birdseye you see on some of his pipe rims, but it's decent (the photo from the bottom shows the best of it anyway) and goes all the way from stem to bowl edge, front and back. As usual with a Cavicchi, I regretted buying it all the way from the time my card was charged until I held it in my hands. I have to admit, he's starting to price himself out of my budget, unfortunately. Don't know if too many more are in my future.


----------



## MarkC

MarkC said:


> I have to admit, he's starting to price himself out of my budget, unfortunately. Don't know if too many more are in my future.


Wow. And now SmokingPipes.com just jacked up the prices on all of their Cavicchis. If a pipe won't sell for $335, raise it to $395 and see what happens, I guess. Not a very impressive move on their part. Guess it's a good thing I jumped when I did.


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> Wow. And now SmokingPipes.com just jacked up the prices on all of their Cavicchis. If a pipe won't sell for $335, raise it to $395 and see what happens, I guess. Not a very impressive move on their part. Guess it's a good thing I jumped when I did.


If those designer gowns that the stars wear didn't cost $30K, nobody would want one. (Just the idea that if you charge enough, you can get a lot for useless crap, not that a Cavicchi is at all useless crap. :smile Really, though, they still seem "reasonable" relative to the silly prices on some of those pipes for sale, Dunhills for example. :ask: There has to be some sort of upper limit on what appear to be relatively ordinary pipes doesn't there? :dunno:


----------



## Stonedog

I picked up a cheap Dr Grabow "Grand Duke" straight billiard last week. I had to make a midnight run to Walgreens while on vacation and saw the dusty little Dr Grabow package on the bottom shelf. 

It smokes very well and is a decent looking pipe - great deal for $25!


----------



## Tgs679

I have an order on its way a little starter sampler i threw together.
1 oz Dunhill EMP
1 oz Dunhill Nightcap
1 oz Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River
1 tin SPS Kentucky Planter


----------



## Branzig

Tgs679 said:


> I have an order on its way a little starter sampler i threw together.
> 1 oz Dunhill EMP
> 1 oz Dunhill Nightcap
> 1 oz Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River
> 1 tin SPS Kentucky Planter


That's a great starter sampler!

All those blends are awesome! Enjoy!

I just won a vintage zippo pipe lighter. Pretty psyched to get it! ipe:


----------



## Branzig

1970s Zippo Pipe lighter.

Paid close to nothing for it, works great, and the *patina on it is KILLER!* :thumb:


----------



## ChubbzNJ

Three packages were at my door when I got home from work today, the contents: a Medico Bold Rebel, Jobey Shellmoor Extra, and a Peterson System 301. The trio ran about $60, not sure if that was good or not as it was my first estate purchase, but they look promising, tomorrow is cleaning day.


----------



## MarkC

Just finished jarring up three pounds of Red Cake. I was regretting the purchase during the jarring process, but now that it's over and I'm smoking a bowl, I'm happy again. Next week is a vacation week, and I can try to figure out how to cram all this tobacco into the tobacco cabinet. I think I'm overstocked...


----------



## Tobias Lutz

MarkC said:


> I think I'm overstocked...


Blasphemer!!! :spank:


----------



## MarkC

Yeah, and that was before I remembered the box of tins under the table here. Oops.


----------



## Stonedog

I stoppped in at a neigbor's garage sale and scored big. I picked up 12 count pipe rack with glass jar humidor and a handful of old (30+ years) pipes for a grand total of $5.

Best of the lot was this Dr Grabow Sculptura which I just cleaned up:


















Before I cleaned it up:

























The other pipes include a WDC OOM Paul in _bad_ shape, a SmokeMaster billiard, meer lined bulldog that used to be covered with leather and a smaller bulldog.

I also picked up a 50ct humidor (with a great seal) for another $5!


----------



## Er999

Tobias Lutz said:


> Blasphemer!!! :spank:


Agreed, no such thing as tobacco overstocking.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Stonedog said:


> I stoppped in at a neigbor's garage sale and scored big. I picked up 12 count pipe rack with glass jar humidor and a handful of old (30+ years) pipes for a grand total of $5.
> 
> Best of the lot was this Dr Grabow Sculptura which I just cleaned up:


Very nice!


----------



## MarkC

Er999 said:


> Agreed, no such thing as tobacco overstocking.


Well, you guys are right, of course. I just reorganized the tobacco cabinet, and by leaving out the blends I don't really smoke any more, I was able to get everything in. Yeah, it's cheating, but we all knew I was going to find _some_ way to cheat. Give me a couple of weeks to forget, and I'll be working on my next order...


----------



## Nachman

MarkC said:


> Well, you guys are right, of course. I just reorganized the tobacco cabinet, and by leaving out the blends I don't really smoke any more, I was able to get everything in. Yeah, it's cheating, but we all knew I was going to find _some_ way to cheat. Give me a couple of weeks to forget, and I'll be working on my next order...


I have found that the solution is to put duplicates in the cases the mason jars come in and put the cases in the back of the closet.


----------



## jco3rd

Put that BNB Tobacco groupon to good use:









When I ordered, I felt like I hadn't tried any of them, but now I have a faint memory of someone bombing me with a sample of Cairo, so that may be a repeat. Other than that, first time for all of em! I very much enjoyed Opening Night, and I got that based on @MarkC 's recommendation, so thank you for that sir!


----------



## MarkC

It's good stuff, no doubt!


----------



## bluesman.54

Most recent acquisition: A couple of bags of Esoterica Peacehaven and Pembroke. Happy to have them all. Life is Good!


----------



## MarkC

Nice. I do believe Peacehaven is the last item on my 'want list' at this point.


----------



## bluesman.54

Does that mean that you don't like it? It is a pleasant blend of 6 Virginias if you like Virginias. It has a definite sweetness to it.


----------



## MarkC

No, I mean I have everything else I want at this point.  Tenschler (if I remember the handle right) sent me some a while back and I thought it was awesome.


----------



## El wedo del milagro

MarkC said:


> No, I mean I have everything else I want at this point.  Tenschler (if I remember the handle right) sent me some a while back and I thought it was awesome.


OK, I'm paying attention. I tend to like any tobacco you like... I must look into Peacehaven.


----------



## bluesman.54

El wedo del milagro said:


> OK, I'm paying attention. I tend to like any tobacco you like... I must look into Peacehaven.


It is a great blend of 6 different Virginia tobaccos. I really enjoy it. I assure you it is worth checking out.


----------



## bluesman.54

MarkC said:


> No, I mean I have everything else I want at this point.  Tenschler (if I remember the handle right) sent me some a while back and I thought it was awesome.


Thank you for the clarification. NOW -- I understand.


----------



## Stonedog

I stopped by a B&M a little outside my normal commute in a quest to find some My Father cigars at a decent price. I saw this on display and it followed me home:


----------



## MarkC

There's always room for a Stanwell!


----------



## bluesman.54

Stonedog said:


> I stopped by a B&M a little outside my normal commute in a quest to find some My Father cigars at a decent price. I saw this on display and it followed me home:


That is a beautiful looking pipe! May it provide you years of smoking pleasure!


----------



## gtechva

bluesman.54 said:


> That is a beautiful looking pipe! May it provide you years of smoking pleasure!


truth


----------



## MarkC

bluesman.54 said:


> Thank you for the clarification. NOW -- I understand.


And, to add to it, I finally found someone who had it in stock! (A hint in case anyone is looking: no one on_ Earth_ has it...)

Also put an order in with 4Noggins with various odds and ends, including one tobacco that I ordered purely because I love the tin design; I don't even know if it'll ever get smoked, but I had to have this:


----------



## Desertlifter

I've been pining for this pipe for quite some time now, and it was bombed to me by some BotP:



Tsuge Tankard. Love this thing - smokes as good as my Stanwell.


----------



## Er999

Desertlifter said:


> I've been pining for this pipe for quite some time now, and it was bombed to me by some BotP:
> 
> 
> 
> Tsuge Tankard. Love this thing - smokes as good as my Stanwell.


Damn, that's a nice pipe! Now I'm the one pining for it!!! :lol:


----------



## JustTroItIn

H&H Bulk Anniversary Kake 3OZ 
Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding 2 OZ 
Best of the Rest 16 OZ 
McClelland No. 2020 Matured Cake 2 OZ 
Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River 2 OZ TIN 
H&H Bulk Larry's Blend 3OZ 
Missouri Meerschaum Ultimate Intro Sampler


----------



## McFortner

My 1st Generation Kirsten Standard and Large pipes arrived today. After cleaning/disinfecting with 91% isopropyl alcohol, they are ready to go.










The pipe in the middle is my Medium that I already had. Now all I need is the Aristocrat Extra Large and I'll have the complete set.


----------



## MarkC

JustTroItIn said:


> H&H Bulk Anniversary Kake 3OZ
> Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding 2 OZ
> Best of the Rest 16 OZ
> McClelland No. 2020 Matured Cake 2 OZ
> Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River 2 OZ TIN
> H&H Bulk Larry's Blend 3OZ
> Missouri Meerschaum Ultimate Intro Sampler


Just a little, to tide you over, huh? :lol:


----------



## Tobias Lutz

McFortner said:


> My 1st Generation Kirsten Standard and Large pipes arrived today. After cleaning/disinfecting with 91% isopropyl alcohol, they are ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pipe in the middle is my Medium that I already had. Now all I need is the Aristocrat Extra Large and I'll have the complete set.


Very cool!!!


----------



## JustTroItIn

MarkC said:


> Just a little, to tide you over, huh? :lol:


Hey I had to have free shipping, right? :behindsofa:


----------



## freestoke

JustTroItIn said:


> Hey I had to have free shipping, right? :behindsofa:


Just be careful out there, okay?

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/291339-diagnosing-tad.html


----------



## JustTroItIn

freestoke said:


> Just be careful out there, okay?
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/291339-diagnosing-tad.html


That thread is great!

I think I may have caught something.


----------



## MarkC

Unprotected piping will do it every time...


----------



## Chris0673

Desertlifter said:


> I've been pining for this pipe for quite some time now, and it was bombed to me by some BotP:
> 
> 
> 
> Tsuge Tankard. Love this thing - smokes as good as my Stanwell.


Oh that is cool!!!! That right there is a work of art!


----------



## freestoke

MarkC said:


> Unprotected piping will do it every time...


:shock:

:lol: :biglaugh: :rofl:


----------



## freestoke

Desertlifter said:


> I've been pining for this pipe for quite some time now, and it was bombed to me by some BotP:
> 
> Tsuge Tankard. Love this thing - smokes as good as my Stanwell.


Most unusual. :tu


----------



## Desertlifter

freestoke said:


> Most unusual. :tu


Thank you! I'm quite taken with Tsuge - nice smokers and some unique designs. This won't be my last.


----------



## swamper

I just placed my biggest tobacco order to date. I've become a fan of GH tobaccos so I ordered. 4 ounces each of

Conniston cut plug unscented
Bosun cut plug unscented
Black cherry twist
Black Irish X twist
Brown Boogie twist

A nice little high test GH sampler


----------



## swamper

Two new MM pipes are also headed my way a Pony Express and a Mizzou. For those times when I want a quick smoke or decide to try some of the heavily scented english blends.


----------



## nate560

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*







new pipehttp://s1353.photobucket.com/user/nate560/library/?view=recent


----------



## cpmcdill

Spent a week down in Berkeley Springs, WV enjoying the scenery and the amazing shops, and managed to score a couple of pipe-related things in one of the antique stores.

The pipe is branded as Coolsmoke, which curiously is not listed in the extensive index of smokingmetal.co.uk, nor is there much mention of it elsewhere, so it seems to be a very obscure pipe. It was only $5, and should clean up nicely when I get around to refurbishing it.

The Nimrod Executive pipe lighter was in mint condition, never used, *and only $10*! :shock: I've been wanting one of these for a while, and serendipity brought one to me.










Not pictured are a couple bags of bulk tobacco I purchased at a tobacconist in that town called The Lone Wolf Tobacco. Two very nice house blends: All American and Berry Bush. There are about a dozen blends made by the proprietor, and I hope to try a few more when I'm down that way again. They let you try the tobacco right there in the store, and I must have had about 5 small bowls of different blends before making my selection.


----------



## NeverBend

Fellow Puff(er), Mitch, was kind enough to sound the alert that 4 Noggins had Escudo on sale at $6.75/50gr. tin.

I ordered: 

10 tins of Escudo
4oz Luxury Navy Flake (Stokkebye)
1 tin of Crown Achievement (Lane)
1 tin of Royal Jersey (Germain) 
6 bundles of BJ Long cleaners (56ct)

Total was $101.34, so I qualified me for Free Shipping plus I entered *FACEBOOK* into the coupon code for a $10.13 discount.
The order total was $91.21 and the Escudo cost $6.08 per tin shipped.

Now I have to hope that the Escudo (and Crown Achievement) taste remotely like they used to.

That *Tsuge* is a beaut and the *Nimrod* @$10 is a steal.


----------



## swamper

Treated myself for fathers day and ordered a Rusticated Boswell fisherman and 4 ounces of his north woods blend. I also ordered some trout stream and owls head from 4 Noggins.


----------



## Mitch

http://i1285.photobucket.com/albums...6-0118-479F-8959-9118E9C918DF_zpskeunqt8z.jpg

Peterson pipe and a bunch of tins n two boxes. Yum yum


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Made a trip over to Milan today and picked up my most recent order in person. (36) 2oz bags of various house blends ipe: It was like bringing a baby home from the hospital- I had the jars washed and ready, and the labels all pre-printed. I even reorganized to make space in one of my cabinets for them :lol: Only difference is these won't keep me up at night like my two rugrats did :wink:


----------



## Er999

Tobias Lutz said:


> Made a trip over to Milan today and picked up my most recent order in person. (36) 2oz bags of various house blends ipe: It was like bringing a baby home from the hospital- I had the jars washed and ready, and the labels all pre-printed. I even reorganized to make space in one of my cabinets for them :lol: Only difference is these won't keep me up at night like my two rugrats did :wink:


:jaw: holy tobaky!!!! :dr


----------



## SmokinSpider

My recent pickups, 
4oz of HH Vintage Syrian
2oz of HH Mature Virginia
3oz of Mac Baren Plumcake
2oz of Mac Baren Vanilla Crème
2oz of Peter Stokkebye Champagne 
2 boxes of Swan Vestas
3 Softy Bits (pipes are not new)
and by not using my brain 12 really small jars :doh:


----------



## MarkC

Small jars are the best!


----------



## gtechva

SmokinSpider said:


> My recent pickups,
> 4oz of HH Vintage Syrian
> 2oz of HH Mature Virginia
> 3oz of Mac Baren Plumcake
> 2oz of Mac Baren Vanilla Crème
> 2oz of Peter Stokkebye Champagne
> 2 boxes of Swan Vestas
> 3 Softy Bits (pipes are not new)
> and by not using my brain 12 really small jars :doh:


Looks sweet to me


----------



## SmokinSpider

Over the last few days I cleaned, reamed and did exorcisms on all three of my pipes. So comes the re-caking!


----------



## MarkC

I could be wrong, but I think I've tried both of those!


----------



## BryGuySC

Just grabbed a tin of McClelland Christmas Cheer 2014. I just found out about it, and decided to grab a tin to set up to age.


----------



## RobertNYC

I found this one in a local thrift shop. It is a 1924-29 "The Drinkless" Shellcraft - Pre KW.


----------



## gtechva

Very nice


----------



## JustTroItIn

RobertNYC said:


> I found this one in a local thrift shop. It is a 1924-29 "The Drinkless" Shellcraft - Pre KW.
> View attachment 51406
> 
> View attachment 51407
> 
> View attachment 51408
> 
> View attachment 51409
> 
> View attachment 51410


I want your pipe stand.


----------



## OnePyroTec

Latest deliveries were these from mid 80's.


----------



## Branzig

OnePyroTec said:


> Latest deliveries were these from mid 80's.


No Way!!! :!:

Where did you get this?! Deerstalker is one of my favorite VAs ever! Hard to come by!


----------



## OnePyroTec

Branzig said:


> No Way!!! :!:
> 
> Where did you get this?! Deerstalker is one of my favorite VAs ever! Hard to come by!


Pipestud has (or had) a small pile of tins he is selling for a customer. Keep checking his ebay auctions and his site.


----------



## Branzig

OnePyroTec said:


> Pipestud has (or had) a small pile of tins he is selling for a customer. Keep checking his ebay auctions and his site.


Great to know! 
One of the members of this community is the original creator of this bend and I received it from him...I have been searching for more ever since! You're a lucky man!


----------



## OnePyroTec

I've had a few phone conversations with Pete about it, that is how it ended up on my must have hit list. I will be cracking a tin near the end of the year while killing time waiting to close the show at snowglobe. If you get near South Lake Tahoe on Dec. 29th - 30th - 31st come find me at the event and fill your bowl up.


----------



## Branzig

OnePyroTec said:


> I've had a few phone conversations with Pete about it, that is how it ended up on my must have hit list. I will be cracking a tin near the end of the year while killing time waiting to close the show at snowglobe. If you get near South Lake Tahoe on Dec. 29th - 30th - 31st come find me at the event and fill your bowl up.


Yeah Pete is a great guy! Just spoke to him not to long ago.

I won't be in that area unfortunately, but thank you for the offer! Deerstalker is great stuff! Enjoy it ipe:


----------



## BryGuySC

Found a 2009 tin of McClelland Virginia Woods at my local B&M.


----------



## gtechva

BryGuySC said:


> Found a 2009 tin of McClelland Virginia Woods at my local B&M.


Do cans of tobacco have a date on them, did the B&M label it, or how do you know the date?


----------



## BryGuySC

gtechva said:


> Do cans of tobacco have a date on them, did the B&M label it, or how do you know the date?


Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but from what I've read, you can discern the year from the code on the bottom of McClelland tins.

The first 2 numbers are the blend
The second 2 numbers are the batch
The third 2 numbers are the year


----------



## RobertNYC

JustTroItIn said:


> I want your pipe stand.


Actually, I found this stand in the same store quite a while before the pipe.


----------



## gtechva

BryGuySC said:


> Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but from what I've read, you can discern the year from the code on the bottom of McClelland tins.
> 
> The first 2 numbers are the blend
> The second 2 numbers are the batch
> The third 2 numbers are the year


That's great to know. Thanks.


----------



## BryGuySC

Picked up an August 2013 tin of Mac Baren HH Old Dard Fired from my local B&M.


----------



## Tony78

I was at Walgreens and about to checkout when these two guys waved at me and whispered, "Hey! ...psst we're down here on the bottom shelf. Take us home!" This is my first Dr. Grabow. It's not the best pipe but it's like owning a piece of history or so I told myself when my bank card came flying out of my wallet.


----------



## MarkC

It's hard to ignore talking pipes!


----------



## Tony78

MarkC said:


> It's hard to ignore talking pipes!


 I know... right?


----------



## 455 Punch

Tony78 said:


> I was at Walgreens and about to checkout when these two guys waved at me and whispered, "Hey! ...psst we're down here on the bottom shelf. Take us home!" This is my first Dr. Grabow. It's not the best pipe but it's like owning a piece of history or so I told myself when my bank card came flying out of my wallet.


Is that a crack in the cob shank, or just a deep gouge?


----------



## Tony78

I saw that too only after taking the picture. I believe it's a deep gouge. I put a light in the shank and saw nothing on the inside. The cob was on clearance for $0.99 so even if it turns out to be cracked the acrylic stem is worth it. I have a number of older cobs still with chewed on plastic stems that need to be replaced.


----------



## Er999

Tony78 said:


> I saw that too only after taking the picture. I believe it's a deep gouge. I put a light in the shank and saw nothing on the inside. The cob was on clearance for $0.99 so even if it turns out to be cracked the acrylic stem is worth it. *I have a number of older cobs still with chewed on plastic stems that need to be replaced.*


...or you could get a forever stem, I can't personally speak for it myself, but others have good things to say about it.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Er999 said:


> ...or you could get a forever stem, I can't personally speak for it myself, but others have good things to say about it.


I personally like them so much that I have them on 3 different cobs, and just ordered another half dozen. I know some simply move it from cob to cob, but I'm lazy :lol:


----------



## gtechva

Tony78 said:


> I saw that too only after taking the picture. I believe it's a deep gouge. I put a light in the shank and saw nothing on the inside. The cob was on clearance for $0.99 so even if it turns out to be cracked the acrylic stem is worth it. I have a number of older cobs still with chewed on plastic stems that need to be replaced.


I saw Walgreens and clearance. Does it look like they are selling off their pipe stuff?


----------



## Tony78

I have a couple forever stems and like them very much but don't yet have one for every cob. It was just the cobs on clearance. The Dr. Grabow and tobacco was full price. I suspect this was probably some part of some holiday sale: "Let's put the cheap pipes on sale in case someone needs a stocking stuffer for Grandpa or if someone wants to build a proper snowman."


----------



## El wedo del milagro

Tony78 said:


> I was at Walgreens and about to checkout when these two guys waved at me and whispered, "Hey! ...psst we're down here on the bottom shelf. Take us home!" This is my first Dr. Grabow. It's not the best pipe but it's like owning a piece of history or so I told myself when my bank card came flying out of my wallet.


I have a Dr. G that looks identical to yers, just without the metal band. It is a GREAT smoker, even if it is a bit homely looking.


----------



## haebar

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

hwell:My latest bouts with TAD:









I lucked up and got the Esoterica Penzance at a local B&M this morning. Got the Margate from Milan Tobacconist a couple of weeks ago.
The 2 oz. of Bulk London Knights at a different B&M across town. Anybody know who makes London Knights blend?
Got the 9 tins of assorted Sutliff tins there too; they were marked down to $5 a tin. I've now got more Sutliff tins than I have room for, one of the symptoms of full-blown Tobacco Acquisition Disorder (TAD).
Last weekend I stopped at a local "Tobacco Store" that deals mainly in cigarettes and cigars to see what "Drug Store" tobaccos they had. On a bottom shelf they had 28 Sutliff tins marked down to $2 each which I grabbed up. The guy marked them down even more so that I got all 28 tins for $50, tax and all. They must have really wanted to get rid of them; maybe concerned that they were getting too old. Lol
My girlfriend is concerned about my condition.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



haebar said:


> hwell:My latest bouts with TAD:
> 
> View attachment 51544
> 
> 
> I lucked up and got the Esoterica Penzance at a local B&M this morning. Got the Margate from Milan Tobacconist a couple of weeks ago.
> The 2 oz. of Bulk London Knights at a different B&M across town. Anybody know who makes London Knights blend?
> Got the 9 tins of assorted Sutliff tins there too; they were marked down to $5 a tin. I've now got more Sutliff tins than I have room for, one of the symptoms of full-blown Tobacco Acquisition Disorder (TAD).
> Last weekend I stopped at a local "Tobacco Store" that deals mainly in cigarettes and cigars to see what "Drug Store" tobaccos they had. *On a bottom shelf they had 28 Sutliff tins marked down to $2 each which I grabbed up. The guy marked them down even more so that I got all 28 tins for $50, tax and all.* They must have really wanted to get rid of them; maybe concerned that they were getting too old. Lol
> My girlfriend is concerned about my condition.


Now that is good fortune- what blends?


----------



## cpmcdill

Just recently got an unused vintage WDC Wellington Jumbo. It came with the original packaging, and I'm guessing it might have been from the 50s or 60s. A monstrous pipe, it looks like a Peterson system, but 4 times bigger. There was some oxidation on the stem due to age, but that cleaned off easily, and it didn't take long to set it up for smoking. I am impressed so far. I'm no clencher, so it's not a problem that the pipe is heavy. The draft hole's a tad high in the chamber, but I'll wait to see if it's an issue before doing pipe mud.

Sorry no picture, I'm just not set up to take and attach jpegs at the moment.


----------



## gtechva

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



haebar said:


> hwell:My latest bouts with TAD:
> 
> View attachment 51544
> 
> 
> I lucked up and got the Esoterica Penzance at a local B&M this morning. Got the Margate from Milan Tobacconist a couple of weeks ago.
> The 2 oz. of Bulk London Knights at a different B&M across town. Anybody know who makes London Knights blend?
> Got the 9 tins of assorted Sutliff tins there too; they were marked down to $5 a tin. I've now got more Sutliff tins than I have room for, one of the symptoms of full-blown Tobacco Acquisition Disorder (TAD).
> Last weekend I stopped at a local "Tobacco Store" that deals mainly in cigarettes and cigars to see what "Drug Store" tobaccos they had. On a bottom shelf they had 28 Sutliff tins marked down to $2 each which I grabbed up. The guy marked them down even more so that I got all 28 tins for $50, tax and all. They must have really wanted to get rid of them; maybe concerned that they were getting too old. Lol
> My girlfriend is concerned about my condition.


Good for you Tab


----------



## haebar

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Tobias Lutz said:


> Now that is good fortune- what blends?


Okay you asked for it (all Sutliff tins):

Bacchanalia
Balkan Luxury Blend
Barbados Plantation
Blend No. 5
BRG Mixture
CD Blend
French Quarter
Golden Age
R-Blend Smoking Mixture
Tabac Noir
Top Shelf
Westminster
Breckinridge
Charlemagne
Court of St. James
Kasimir
Archduke Ferdinand
Sutliff 1849
Lord of the Manor
Old San Francisco
St. George's Blend
Taste of Spring
April Dawn
Metropolitain
Taste of Autumn

Most are aromatics with about 1/3 VaPers and English blends. I need to rein in my TAD, but $2 a tin was too much to resist!


----------



## haebar

cpmcdill said:


> Just recently got an unused vintage WDC Wellington Jumbo. It came with the original packaging, and I'm guessing it might have been from the 50s or 60s. A monstrous pipe, it looks like a Peterson system, but 4 times bigger. There was some oxidation on the stem due to age, but that cleaned off easily, and it didn't take long to set it up for smoking. I am impressed so far. I'm no clencher, so it's not a problem that the pipe is heavy. The draft hole's a tad high in the chamber, but I'll wait to see if it's an issue before doing pipe mud.
> 
> Sorry no picture, I'm just not set up to take and attach jpegs at the moment.


That's a good sounding catch; they are like American Peterson's. Does it have the trap like a system pipe? That is really cool when you can find an old one with the original packaging! I got an Amphora pipe like that on ebay once.


----------



## Tony78

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



haebar said:


> Okay you asked for it (all Sutliff tins):
> 
> Bacchanalia
> Balkan Luxury Blend
> Barbados Plantation
> Blend No. 5
> BRG Mixture
> CD Blend
> French Quarter
> Golden Age
> R-Blend Smoking Mixture
> Tabac Noir
> Top Shelf
> Westminster
> Breckinridge
> Charlemagne
> Court of St. James
> Kasimir
> Archduke Ferdinand
> Sutliff 1849
> Lord of the Manor
> Old San Francisco
> St. George's Blend
> Taste of Spring
> April Dawn
> Metropolitain
> Taste of Autumn
> 
> Most are aromatics with about 1/3 VaPers and English blends. I need to rein in my TAD, but $2 a tin was too much to resist!


At $2 / tin that's a steal. Great find!


----------



## Branzig

cpmcdill said:


> Just recently got an unused vintage WDC Wellington Jumbo. It came with the original packaging, and I'm guessing it might have been from the 50s or 60s. A monstrous pipe, it looks like a Peterson system, but 4 times bigger. There was some oxidation on the stem due to age, but that cleaned off easily, and it didn't take long to set it up for smoking. I am impressed so far. I'm no clencher, so it's not a problem that the pipe is heavy. The draft hole's a tad high in the chamber, but I'll wait to see if it's an issue before doing pipe mud.
> 
> Sorry no picture, I'm just not set up to take and attach jpegs at the moment.


Wow, be sure to post a pic when you can! This sounds like an awesome pipe!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



haebar said:


> Okay you asked for it (all Sutliff tins):
> 
> Bacchanalia
> Balkan Luxury Blend
> Barbados Plantation
> Blend No. 5
> BRG Mixture
> CD Blend
> French Quarter
> Golden Age
> R-Blend Smoking Mixture
> Tabac Noir
> Top Shelf
> Westminster
> Breckinridge
> Charlemagne
> Court of St. James
> Kasimir
> Archduke Ferdinand
> Sutliff 1849
> Lord of the Manor
> Old San Francisco
> St. George's Blend
> Taste of Spring
> April Dawn
> Metropolitain
> Taste of Autumn
> 
> Most are aromatics with about 1/3 VaPers and English blends. I need to rein in my TAD, but $2 a tin was too much to resist!


Nice!

The thing is, several of those are from this year's new release. :nod: You really made off like a bandit- color me jealous.


----------



## cpmcdill

Branzig said:


> Wow, be sure to post a pic when you can! This sounds like an awesome pipe!


Here it is, with the Peterson next to it for reference:


----------



## cpmcdill

haebar said:


> That's a good sounding catch; they are like American Peterson's. Does it have the trap like a system pipe? That is really cool when you can find an old one with the original packaging! I got an Amphora pipe like that on ebay once.


It does have a trap, and has pretty much the same anatomy as a system pipe, though the p-lip has its hole on the end of bit instead of across the top.


----------



## haebar

cpmcdill said:


> It does have a trap, and has pretty much the same anatomy as a system pipe, though the p-lip has its hole on the end of bit instead of across the top.


That is nice! It's almost as big as a churchwarden!


----------



## gtechva

cpmcdill said:


> Here it is, with the Peterson next to it for reference:


nice catch


----------



## Branzig

@cpmcdill great looking pipe there. That thing is crazy big!

Congrats.


----------



## haebar

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

Took a gamble on a Buy-it-Now estate pipe lot on Ebay for $55. There was just one picture of 4 pipes all bunched together and I couldn't make out any information about them but two of them were big and seemed to be of quality construction. The description only said that the pipes belonged to her deceased son and that she didn't know anything about them. It was a compulsive buy but the listing said that I could return them within 14 days. When I opened the package, I was pleased to find the following pipes:

1. Unsmoked Big Ben bent briar
2. Unsmoked Savinelli Antique Shell bent
3. Lightly smoked Savinelli Tevere bent billiard
4. Lightly smoked Mystery pipe sitter Danish style (a Puff member said it is probably stained olive wood)


----------



## Tobias Lutz

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



haebar said:


> Took a gamble on a Buy-it-Now estate pipe lot on Ebay for $55. There was just one picture of 4 pipes all bunched together and I couldn't make out any information about them but two of them were big and seemed to be of quality construction. The description only said that the pipes belonged to her deceased son and that she didn't know anything about them. It was a compulsive buy but the listing said that I could return them within 14 days. When I opened the package, I was pleased to find the following pipes:
> 
> 1. Unsmoked Big Ben bent briar
> 2. Unsmoked Savinelli Antique Shell bent
> 3. Lightly smoked Savinelli Tevere bent billiard
> 4. Lightly smoked Mystery pipe sitter Danish style (a Puff member said it is probably stained olive wood)
> 
> View attachment 51574


Dear Tab,










The two unsmoked pipes are worth about twice what you paid for the whole lot! Combine that with the $2 a tin SPS you scored the other day, and yeah...










Just kidding :lol:

(not really)


----------



## haebar

ROTFLMAO!

What do you call the shape of that black Savinelli Antique Shell? It is a bent bulldog or a Rhodesian or what?

Thanks


----------



## gtechva

Dude, that is a nice looking score. You should have bought a lottery ticket that day.


----------



## nikonnut

haebar said:


> ROTFLMAO!
> 
> What do you call the shape of that black Savinelli Antique Shell? It is a bent bulldog or a Rhodesian or what?
> 
> Thanks


I'd call it a Bulldog just based on the stem. Bulldog=Diamond shank and Rhodesian=round shank

Oh, and I scored a tin of St. Bruno Flake of an 80's vintage.


----------



## haebar

nikonnut said:


> I'd call it a Bulldog just based on the stem. Bulldog=Diamond shank and Rhodesian=round shank
> 
> Oh, and I scored a tin of St. Bruno Flake of an 80's vintage.


Thanks Christopher! Good snag! Where'd you find it?


----------



## Branzig

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



haebar said:


> Took a gamble on a Buy-it-Now estate pipe lot on Ebay for $55. There was just one picture of 4 pipes all bunched together and I couldn't make out any information about them but two of them were big and seemed to be of quality construction. The description only said that the pipes belonged to her deceased son and that she didn't know anything about them. It was a compulsive buy but the listing said that I could return them within 14 days. When I opened the package, I was pleased to find the following pipes:
> 
> 1. Unsmoked Big Ben bent briar
> 2. Unsmoked Savinelli Antique Shell bent
> 3. Lightly smoked Savinelli Tevere bent billiard
> 4. Lightly smoked Mystery pipe sitter Danish style (a Puff member said it is probably stained olive wood)
> 
> View attachment 51574


You've got to be kidding...unsmoked Big Ben and Savi...plus 2 other nice pipes for $50 bucks...

Why am I never around to snag up these deals?!

Great score (PS, I am with Tobias, YOU SUCK) :lol:


----------



## haebar

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*



Branzig said:


> You've got to be kidding...unsmoked Big Ben and Savi...plus 2 other nice pipes for $50 bucks...
> 
> Why am I never around to snag up these deals?!
> 
> Great score (PS, I am with Tobias, YOU SUCK) :lol:


Thanks

I took a big chance; it could have turned out worse. I felt like a fool there for a few days until I got them.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

I took advantage of the 20% off Newminster blends on P&C, in combination with the additional 25% off $250 order savings code, and picked up over 10 pounds of tobacco for $188. 8 ounces of 21 different blends ipe: 


Item Description
Item #
In Stock
Price
Qty
Total
Newminster No. 403 Superior Round Slices
1 OZ
Shipping Constraints	PT-NWN0028-RS $1.64	8	$13.12
Newminster No. 400 Superior Navy Flake
1 OZ
Shipping Constraints	PT-NWN0028-NF $1.64	8	$13.12
Newminster No. 52 Ultimate English
1 OZ
Shipping Constraints	PT-NWO0028 $1.64	8	$13.12
Newminster No. 47 Danish Black
1 OZ
Shipping Constraints	PT-NWD0028-B $1.36	8	$10.88
Newminster No. 23 Blackberry Brandy
1 OZ
Shipping Constraints	PT-NWB0028 $1.36	8	$10.88
Newminster No. 9R Rich Vanilla
1 OZ
Shipping Constraints	PT-NWL0028 $1.36	8	$10.88
Newminster No. 24 Imperial Nougat
1 OZ
Shipping Constraints	PT-NWH0028 $1.36	8	$10.88
2015 Pipe Calendar
2015 CALENDAR
Enjoy the 2015 Pipe and Cigars Calendar FREE!

M-PNCMISC4 $0.00	1	$0.00
Newminster No. 48 Danish Gold
1 OZ
Shipping Constraints	PT-NWD0028-G $1.36	8	$10.88
Newminster No. 701 Straight Virginia
1 OZ
Shipping Constraints	PT-NWM0028-V $1.64	8	$13.12
Newminster No. 3 Very Cherry
1 OZ
Shipping Constraints	PT-NWQ0028 $1.36	8	$10.88
Newminster No. 9 Creamy Vanilla
1 OZ
Shipping Constraints	PT-NWC0028-V $1.36	8	$10.88
Newminster No. 17 English Luxus
1 OZ
Shipping Constraints	PT-NWF0028-EL $1.36	8	$10.88
Newminster No. 201 Straight Black
1 OZ
Shipping Constraints	PT-NWM0028-B $1.36	8	$10.88
Newminster No. 35 French Champagne
1 OZ
Shipping Constraints	PT-NWG0028 $1.36	8	$10.88
Newminster No. 6 Vanilla Delight
1 OZ
Shipping Constraints	PT-NWP0028 $1.36	8	$10.88
Newminster No. 1 All Natural
1 OZ
Shipping Constraints	PT-NWA0028 $1.36	8	$10.88
Newminster No. 80 Norway
1 OZ
Shipping Constraints	PT-NWI0028-PC $1.36	8	$10.88
Newminster No. 81 Denmark
1 OZ
Shipping Constraints	PT-NWE0028-PC $1.36	8	$10.88
Newminster No. 303 Creamy Peaches
1 OZ
Shipping Constraints	PT-NWC0028-P $1.36	8	$10.88
Newminster No. 306 English Oriental
1 OZ
Shipping Constraints	PT-NWF0028-EO $1.64	8	$13.12
Newminster No. 31 Optimal Choice
1 OZ
Shipping Constraints	PT-NWJ0028 $1.36	8	$10.88
Ole Shenandoah Lawless Sampler
TWO 1.76 OZ TINS	PP-POSASST01 $9.99	1	$9.99
High Grade 2-Pack
SOFTY PIPE BIT "HIGH GRADE" 2-PACK	PM-TTOOL-13-2 $0.99	1	$0.99
P&C Discount

Enjoy the savings!

-$62.66
Sub-Total	$188.00
Free Shipping	$0.00
Sales Tax	$0.00
Order Total	$188.00


----------



## gtechva

Tobias Lutz said:


> I took advantage of the 20% off Newminster blends on P&C, in combination with the additional 25% off $250 order savings code, and picked up over 10 pounds of tobacco for $188. 8 ounces of 21 different blends ipe:


Nice haul


----------



## haebar

Tobias Lutz said:


> I took advantage of the 20% off Newminster blends on P&C, in combination with the additional 25% off $250 order savings code, and picked up over 10 pounds of tobacco for $188. 8 ounces of 21 different blends ipe:


That's pretty clever to compound discounts like that; looks like you made it work out for you. Did you add the softy bits to make the total come up to $250? I took advantage of the sale and ordered a bunch of tins last night, mostly McClelland blends, with some Rattray's thrown in there. Also got the burley and virginia step ladder tin samplers and took advantage of the MacBaren buy 3 get one free deal a couple of times for 8 tins.

I'm hoping they keep up the 25% deal until Tuesday night when I get paid so I can get in another mega-order.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

haebar said:


> Did you add the softy bits to make the total come up to $250?


Exactly. I use them on all my pipes anyway, so they are always around- like pipe cleaners. ipe:


----------



## cpmcdill

Received Xmas gift money and decided to take a piligrimage out to Cigars International's superstore in Hamburg PA (a 3 hour drive). Always a nice place to visit. Got some pipe tobacco and a few cigars. Here are the pipe goodies:

Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake (bulk 4oz)
Stokkebye Proper English (bulk 3oz)
Hearth & Home Anniversary Kake
McClelland St. James Woods
C&D Star of the East
Frog Morton on the Town
Mac Baren Scottish Blend
Rattray's Black Mallory
Dunhill Royal Yacht
Dunhill London Mixture
Escudo Navy Deluxe
Missouri Meerschaum bent General


----------



## yasin

cool


----------



## gtechva

cpmcdill said:


> Received Xmas gift money and decided to take a piligrimage out to Cigars International's superstore in Hamburg PA (a 3 hour drive). Always a nice place to visit. Got some pipe tobacco and a few cigars. Here are the pipe goodies:
> 
> Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake (bulk 4oz)
> Stokkebye Proper English (bulk 3oz)
> Hearth & Home Anniversary Kake
> McClelland St. James Woods
> C&D Star of the East
> Frog Morton on the Town
> Mac Baren Scottish Blend
> Rattray's Black Mallory
> Dunhill Royal Yacht
> Dunhill London Mixture
> Escudo Navy Deluxe
> Missouri Meerschaum bent General


Wow


----------



## haebar

That's a nice collection of tobaccos you've picked out! I think I'd like any one of those. I like the MM too.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

*Re: Couple Ebay Finds*

And my 10 1/2 lbs of bulk goodness was waiting for me when I got home today


----------



## haebar

Wow, that's impressive box of tobacco! I wish I'd done what you did and gone for bulk instead of all these tins that I got. What was your cost per pound?


----------



## haebar

Got this lot of estate pipes in from Ebay... not overly impressed with their weathered condition. They are going to take some work. Any suggestions about the weathered briars?; there is no hint of any kind of finish on all of them except for the black sandblast one. Listing says no returns, so I've got to make the best of this one.


----------



## LandonColby

haebar said:


> Wow, that's impressive box of tobacco! I wish I'd done what you did and gone for bulk instead of all these tins that I got. What was your cost per pound?


You can still find the 20% off at smokingpipes. They all go for around $25 a pound. But superior round slices are $33


----------



## JustTroItIn

haebar said:


> Any suggestions about the weathered briars?; ]


I would say treat them as normal estates unless you are a woodworker (I am not). I have been surprised at the finish just waxing does once a pipe is clean.


----------



## cpmcdill

haebar said:


> Got this lot of estate pipes in from Ebay... not overly impressed with their weathered condition. They are going to take some work. Any suggestions about the weathered briars?; there is no hint of any kind of finish on all of them except for the black sandblast one. Listing says no returns, so I've got to make the best of this one.


I have bought numerous lots of estates, and this lot compares very favorably to the best ones I've ever gotten. Lots tend to be a bit rough, and sometimes worse than rough. Unless a pipe already has an excellent polished finish, I usually sand them back down to the raw briar (using micro-mesh pads) then get them smooth and shiny again, without any added stain. After smoking a while, the grain takes on a stained appearance anyway. Unless there's a burnout or severe crack, the briar can almost always be brought up to a fine appearance.

The stem on the other hand may sometimes be the biggest challenge. If the stem is chewed clean through the bit, it is possible to re-carve the stem and form a new bit. Makes the stem shorter, but functional again, and sometimes it can improve a billiard to make it into a nose-warmer. There are ways to smooth out deep bite marks, but that's probably a topic for the pipe restoration thread.

Overall, it looks to me like you got a terrific lot, even if most of them are no-name pipes.


----------



## Branzig

@haebar

Good bunch of pipes there. I would heed @cpmcdill advice when it comes to sanding down the pipes back to raw. From there if you really want to "restain" them, I use leather dye and just old flannel cloths. If there is a lot of rim char, you will have to sand the top of the bowl down to bare bones, taking care to make sure you stay level.

Have fun!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

haebar said:


> Wow, that's impressive box of tobacco! I wish I'd done what you did and gone for bulk instead of all these tins that I got. What was your cost per pound?


With the second discount I was able to snag it for $17.90 a pound. ipe:

Nice pipes BTW- what is your plan for cleaning the aluminum stems?


----------



## haebar

Tobias Lutz said:


> With the second discount I was able to snag it for $17.90 a pound. ipe:
> 
> Nice pipes BTW- what is your plan for cleaning the aluminum stems?


That's incredible, less than $18 a pound! The aluminum pipes I'll try to use a Magic eraser pad first and if that doesn't work I'll use some metal polish with an abrasive pad, like a ScotchBrite pad. I'll use a toothbrush in tight spaces with metal polish.

The big issue with two of the bigger briars is that I can't screw the stems off. I'm afraid the aluminum fittings have oxidized together.


----------



## haebar

cpmcdill said:


> I have bought numerous lots of estates, and this lot compares very favorably to the best ones I've ever gotten. Lots tend to be a bit rough, and sometimes worse than rough. Unless a pipe already has an excellent polished finish, I usually sand them back down to the raw briar (using micro-mesh pads) then get them smooth and shiny again, without any added stain. After smoking a while, the grain takes on a stained appearance anyway. Unless there's a burnout or severe crack, the briar can almost always be brought up to a fine appearance.
> 
> The stem on the other hand may sometimes be the biggest challenge. If the stem is chewed clean through the bit, it is possible to re-carve the stem and form a new bit. Makes the stem shorter, but functional again, and sometimes it can improve a billiard to make it into a nose-warmer. There are ways to smooth out deep bite marks, but that's probably a topic for the pipe restoration thread.
> 
> Overall, it looks to me like you got a terrific lot, even if most of them are no-name pipes.


As far as the finish, this is the worst I've gotten, but the briars are of decent quality and should clean up well. I have started sanding them. On two of the pipes, I can't get the stems off. It appears to be a stinger-like fitting and screw out threading. I tried the freezer technique and that didn't work. I'm afraid that those metal fittings have oxidized together.


----------



## haebar

LandonColby said:


> You can still find the 20% off at smokingpipes. They all go for around $25 a pound. But superior round slices are $33


Thanks Landon. Tobias ended up getting his for $17.90 a pound with the additional 25% off that P&C was offering at that time.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

haebar said:


> That's incredible, less than $18 a pound! The aluminum pipes I'll try to use a Magic eraser pad first and if that doesn't work I'll use some metal polish with an abrasive pad, like a ScotchBrite pad. I'll use a toothbrush in tight spaces with metal polish.


When I was in JROTC I learned to apply a nice coating of Brasso to metal and then light it with a match for about 5 seconds. I know Brasso says it is for aluminum, but I have not personally tried it. I wonder if a small polishing wheel (like for jewelry) on a dremel tool would work in combination with the aforementioned method?


----------



## haebar

Branzig said:


> @haebar
> 
> Good bunch of pipes there. I would heed @cpmcdill advice when it comes to sanding down the pipes back to raw. From there if you really want to "restain" them, I use leather dye and just old flannel cloths. If there is a lot of rim char, you will have to sand the top of the bowl down to bare bones, taking care to make sure you stay level.
> 
> Have fun!


Thanks. Started sanding on them. Thanks for the tip on leather dye; I didn't realize you could use that on pipes. I will leave them natural unless I run across finish issues. For wax, should I use Paragon or Carnuba wax?


----------



## haebar

Tobias Lutz said:


> When I was in JROTC I learned to apply a nice coating of Brasso to metal and then light it with a match for about 5 seconds. I know Brasso says it is for aluminum, but I have not personally tried it. I wonder if a small polishing wheel (like for jewelry) on a dremel tool would work in combination with the aforementioned method?


What kind of a flame do you get when you light it? 
That's a good idea. I never thought of using a Dremel tool on it. Thanks.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

haebar said:


> What kind of a flame do you get when you light it?
> That's a good idea. I never thought of using a Dremel tool on it. Thanks.


I haven't done it is years, but for some reason I recall it being green. You can blow it out very easily.


----------



## Nachman

haebar said:


> As far as the finish, this is the worst I've gotten, but the briars are of decent quality and should clean up well. I have started sanding them. On two of the pipes, I can't get the stems off. It appears to be a stinger-like fitting and screw out threading. I tried the freezer technique and that didn't work. I'm afraid that those metal fittings have oxidized together.


Try smoking a bowl in those pipes, and while still warm see if they will unscrew. It may be hardened tars and gunk.


----------



## Tony78

Not the best photo (taken with my phone). Two estate pipes: Peterson 317 and a Savinelli Bruna 209


----------



## SmokinSpider

Purchased on December 31, so technically I bought it last year. P&C was having their buy three Dunhill tins get one free and with all the talk of aromatics I wanted to try some better ones. I also wanted some Dan's Honey Dew but they were out of stock.


----------



## haebar

Nabbed this on Ebay from some fellow in France. It took almost 3 weeks to get here. It's a Group 4 Dunhill Root Briar. Always wanted one of these but they were always out of my price range until this auction


----------



## haebar

Nachman said:


> Try smoking a bowl in those pipes, and while still warm see if they will unscrew. It may be hardened tars and gunk.


Thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## Tobias Lutz

SmokinSpider said:


> Purchased on December 31, so technically I bought it last year. P&C was having their buy three Dunhill tins get one free and with all the talk of aromatics I wanted to try some better ones. I also wanted some Dan's Honey Dew but they were out of stock.


I'm curious what you think of the Aperitif. I haven't tried it yet but it looks interesting. I think you'll like the Molto Dolce.



haebar said:


> Nabbed this on Ebay from some fellow in France. It took almost 3 weeks to get here. It's a Group 4 Dunhill Root Briar. Always wanted one of these but they were always out of my price range until this auction


Very nice pick-up :nod:


----------



## SmokinSpider

Tobias Lutz said:


> I'm curious what you think of the Aperitif. I haven't tried it yet but it looks interesting. I think you'll like the Molto Dolce.


So far I'm happy with it. An amazing medium blend with enough sweetness to keep me happy. I have spent so much time smoking strong full bodied English blends lately that something a step down in strength and we'll rounded has kept me on my toes. I could smoke this blend all day.

I would be more than happy to send you some Tobias, just pm me your addy.

The Molto Dolce tin note is wonderful, my tin is very wet so I'm letting dry a bit before smoking.


----------



## Tony78

A bit of travel for work this week and I found myself in St. Louis. I decided to search out a pipe shop and discovered Jon's Pipe Shop in the Clayton area of St. Louis. The shop was in a nice area and the guy working (Jon??) was super friendly and knowledgeable. The store was probably 60/40 pipe merchandise over Cigars with nice selection of pipes in the back room, some bulk and quite a bit of store space dedicated for tins. I'm not sure what the rules are for bringing loose bulk tobacco on a plane so I decided to skip all of the bulk and purchase a couple of tins to support the local pipe shop. The tins were a bit disorganized so the guy working offered to help. I found out he was an importer for Dan Tobacco so I tried to get some Sweet Vanilla Honeydew of which he was out. I ended up buying these two tins:


----------



## Branzig

First TAD order of 2015. Not a big one, just a couple rotation staples I needed to grab, as well as my first dabbles with aromatics. Decided to grab some Devil's Holiday and Peter Stokkebye Sweet Vanilla #6 for starters, plan on making a bigger aro order in a few weeks....depending on how these 2 blends go ipe:


----------



## demuths1770

RARE Vintage P B Estate Smoking Pipe Handmade in Denmark | eBay

just won this today..... not the ben wade i wanted and was a late night max bid i should not have done so i probably paid way more than i should have too


----------



## MarkC

I have no idea if you overpaid or not, but I have pipes I overpaid for, and after a few months (assuming the pipe turns out well!) I've forgotten all about it.


----------



## demuths1770

MarkC said:


> I have no idea if you overpaid or not, but I have pipes I overpaid for, and after a few months (assuming the pipe turns out well!) I've forgotten all about it.


i cant find anything about it from the name B&P but it looks like there is another marking underneath it. when it comes i will give it a clean up and see how it smokes. if i enjoy smoking it its worth 40 bucks than i guess


----------



## Stonedog

demuths1770 said:


> i cant find anything about it from the name B&P but it looks like there is another marking underneath it. when it comes i will give it a clean up and see how it smokes. if i enjoy smoking it its worth 40 bucks than i guess


It is a fine looking pipe, I wouldn't say you overpaid at all.


----------



## demuths1770

Stonedog said:


> It is a fine looking pipe, I wouldn't say you overpaid at all.


thats what i was thinking espically with it being handmade. cant wait to get it do a clean down and smoke it


----------



## Champagne InHand

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I bought a small desktop humidor of eBay, with glass top. Way to small, but I was really pissed when it came with a address sticker pasted over the original and Amazon Prime tape around the box. I went and found the same box on Amazon to which I have Prime as well, selling at $34.

I guess I can't fault the SOB taking advantage of noob idiots that didn't do their homework before hitting the bay. I just feel like a sap. The guy must live on his computer. Still the box is too small so the tupperdor, is going to have to do until I can pony up for a 150+ humidor. I don't want it publicly known as I have to bring the wine to every in-law family gathering. Still they are good peeps but on,y a couple even get good wine over plonk. I bring decent $10 bottles to most family gatherings where the whole damned clan if Italian and German relatives show up. I gotta be wiser from now on with cigar related purchases.

"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## auskip07

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*



Champagne InHand said:


> I bought a small desktop humidor of eBay, with glass top. Way to small, but I was really pissed when it came with a address sticker pasted over the original and Amazon Prime tape around the box. I went and found the same box on Amazon to which I have Prime as well, selling at $34.
> 
> I guess I can't fault the SOB taking advantage of noob idiots that didn't do their homework before hitting the bay. I just feel like a sap. The guy must live on his computer. Still the box is too small so the tupperdor, is going to have to do until I can pony up for a 150+ humidor. I don't want it publicly known as I have to bring the wine to every in-law family gathering. Still they are good peeps but on,y a couple even get good wine over plonk. I bring decent $10 bottles to most family gatherings where the whole damned clan if Italian and German relatives show up. I gotta be wiser from now on with cigar related purchases.
> 
> "What should we start with?"
> "An '82 Margaux."
> "Is it good?"
> "Good? It will make you believe in God!"


Im sure its a nice looking box regardless of the price difference


----------



## argonaut

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I think George is right. You may discover you need/want an overflow box (or two!) at some point so maybe this one will come in handy. I'm guessing you picked it up because you liked the way it looked, so you could consider keeping it as your "display" humidor as well, with a few cheapie cigars in there for looks and/or visitors with whom you don't want to share your best smokes!

Also, my own forays on ebay and the like have been a bit mixed, but have largely turned out well and I think it's still worth doing business there. Sometimes you have to be patient (which is not one of my strengths, sadly) and do some research. If I'm looking for a good deal on the cheap, it's usually paid off best for me if/when I dig deep into the listings and not just the headline/title. A couple of months ago I found an auction advertising some old and empty cigar boxes and no mention of any extras in the gallery picture or in the title. It turned out there were several extras, including a vintage H. Upmann glass jar humidor which still had 8 or 9 of the sticks in it. The guy didn't mention it in the description and the photo was buried near the end of his slides, so I ended up getting the whole package for probably half of what it would have raked in if he'd advertised it better.

By the way, I pulled one of the Upmann's out of the jar last week and thought "ok, this is probably not going to end well, but let's give it a try", and damn if it wasn't a pretty good smoke!


----------



## Champagne InHand

*Re: Pipe Forum: Ebay Finds and Wins thread*

I troll for watch parts quite often. Some genuine straps that retail at ungodly prices and still sell on the Bay for obscene prices but at half of retail. Sometimes you get what you can find. Other times you get lucky.

Before gold shot sky high as did vintage watches I got a 1950s Gerard Perragaux hand wound 14k gold watch head for around $150. It is only 22mm square and thin as all get out but it works very nice and has all the proper engravings etc. I hope I never have to find another main spring for it, but I seldom wear it for this reason.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Shemp75

2 bags of yummy Pube like tobacco!!


----------



## Stonedog

Hi JKMart,

It is better to introduce yourself over in the new user forum if you haven't already. This particular thread is a place for people to show off their latest pipe, pipe tobacco and pipe accessory acquisitions. Let's all work together to make sure this thread stays on topic.

Along those lines:

I picked up a tin of Peterson Special Reserve 2015 this weekend at a B&M in Atlanta off of Piedmont and Peachtree. No pics, sorry, but it's just a big green tin. Whenever I get around to opening it I'll be sure to post pictures.


----------



## Shemp75

Was expecting this on Friday but OMG!!!! Am i Stoked for it showing up Early!





My New H.Weibe Pipe. its utterly sick how awesome this pipe is in the hand.

Damn its a Beauty!


----------

